# *Show Your Tiffany DBTY Necklace!!!*



## shopbaby

Hey, if any of you have bought the DBTY necklace from Tiffany Co, no matter it's made of silver, gold or platinum, feel free to post pictures of you items or write something down towards your necklace, here is mine:


----------



## gabz

Gorge! What size tcw is this?


----------



## shopbaby

0.08 carat in 18k yellow gold. pretty small though


----------



## FlgirlFM

Mine is .12


----------



## tiffanystar

Hi your necklaces are lovely. Are they 18inch ? My DBTY is 16inch & I'm finding it a bit too short. Can you get the chain made longer (mine is in platinum) ? Many thanks.


----------



## sara

shopbaby and FlgirlFM - lovely pieces!

I've been eyeing the DBTY single stone but I'm not sure if I like the the platinum or yellow gold better in my skin tone. I'm Asian female (mac NC20 skin tone) in late twenties.  Suggestions?


----------



## sara

shopbaby - do you feel like your necklace stone is too small? would you get the same size if you could get it again? also, do you like the yellow gold?


----------



## wendy_bruin

Mine is single stone 0.67cts, F, VVS1 in platinum.  I am thinking about having the chain lengthened to 16.5 in or 17 in because it doesn't sit right on me sometimes.

Tiffanystar, you can have your platinum chain lengthened.  Just bring it in to any Tiffany locations and someone there can help you.


----------



## FlgirlFM

I love the yellow gold, And I'm not really a yg person.  I would go bigger next time.


----------



## canyongirl

Beautiful necklaces ladies.  I adore the yellow gold!

Here's my sterling 3 stone.  .09 Carats.


----------



## shopbaby

tiffanystar said:


> Hi your necklaces are lovely. Are they 18inch ? My DBTY is 16inch & I'm finding it a bit too short. Can you get the chain made longer (mine is in platinum) ? Many thanks.



no,they're 16 inches. most of pieces from tiffany's are 16 inches, unless you specify that you wanna get longer ones.


----------



## shopbaby

sara said:


> shopbaby - do you feel like your necklace stone is too small? would you get the same size if you could get it again? also, do you like the yellow gold?



yes. it is actually smaller in real life but the diamond is sparkling so much and pretty. and as for a everyday necklace, i would say that's enough simple. of course i will buy a bigger one later in platinum set, the yellow gold chain makes the diamond more stand out on my skin tone, but i love both!


----------



## shopbaby

canyongirl said:


> Beautiful necklaces ladies.  I adore the yellow gold!
> 
> Here's my sterling 3 stone.  .09 Carats.




luv it!!


----------



## reon

canyongirl said:


> Beautiful necklaces ladies.  I adore the yellow gold!
> 
> Here's my sterling 3 stone.  .09 Carats.



this is gorgeous!


----------



## tillie46

SHOPBABY..........Congratulations.......beautiful necklace[/I][/B]


----------



## dharma

beautiful!!! congratulations, shopbaby!


----------



## axewoman

Here is mine .42 in platinum.


----------



## ilikepenguins

^ I love this, *axewoman*!  This is the exact size and setting for my dream solitaire pendant; thanks so much for posting this pic!


----------



## ammpt0831

0.08 carats, 18k yellow gold
0.37 carats, platinum, G, VS1

The picture does not do justice.  They're very sparkly IRL.

I wear them layered everyday....love them!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Can anyone post pics of the side and back view?  Thanks


----------



## LVholic

Lovely DBTY necklaces everyone!

Mine is .14 YG.


----------



## Tracky527

ammpt0831 said:


> 0.08 carats, 18k yellow gold
> 0.37 carats, platinum, G, VS1
> 
> The picture does not do justice. They're very sparkly IRL.
> 
> I wear them layered everyday....love them!


 
Are your necklaces the same length?  If so, when you wear them layered do they overlap each other or do they naturally sit side by side?


----------



## LVholic

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Can anyone post pics of the side and back view? Thanks


 
Here you go


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Thank you so much!  Does the cutlet bother you?  Does it constantly poke you?  Also does the pendant flip alot?  Thanks

i just ordered a similar setting from bluenile but the setting is a bit thicker in the back.


----------



## LVholic

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Thank you so much! Does the cutlet bother you? Does it constantly poke you? Also does the pendant flip alot? Thanks
> 
> i just ordered a similar setting from bluenile but the setting is a bit thicker in the back.


 
No, it doesn't poke me or flip over, however, I find myself adjusting it from time to time because the diamond gets off centered or it rides up on my neck. I don't have this problem with my other Tiffany pendants/necklaces that I own but my DBTY and PBTY necklaces don't like to sit still. I still love them tho'!

Congrats and enjoy your new necklace!!


----------



## ammpt0831

Tracky527 said:


> Are your necklaces the same length?  If so, when you wear them layered do they overlap each other or do they naturally sit side by side?



Yes, they're both the same length - 16 inches.  I don't wear them separately - meaning the 2 necklaces are attached to each other when worn.  I attach one end of the platinum chain to the opposite end of the YG chain, thus forming 1 very long necklace, wind it around my  neck, and then attach the the remaining ends together.  I just center the diamonds and position the 0.08 over the 0.37 and voila!  It might sound complicated but it works for me (as I do not want to shorten either necklace).  It's much easier for me to create the layered effect this way but the need to adjust them from time to time will always be there.


----------



## Tracky527

ammpt0831 said:


> Yes, they're both the same length - 16 inches. I don't wear them separately - meaning the 2 necklaces are attached to each other when worn. I attach one end of the platinum chain to the opposite end of the YG chain, thus forming 1 very long necklace, wind it around my neck, and then attach the the remaining ends together. I just center the diamonds and position the 0.08 over the 0.37 and voila! It might sound complicated but it works for me (as I do not want to shorten either necklace). It's much easier for me to create the layered effect this way but the need to adjust them from time to time will always be there.


 
Oh wow that's genious! I had concerns about shortening either necklace also, and that solves that problem.  Thanks so much for the tip!


----------



## bb10lue

Im hoping to become a member soon....

P.S. The YG version DBY necklace was featured in a Japanese magazine (with lots of modelling pictures), it said you should buy this piece for yourself and it will bring great LUCK....ha~


----------



## luvmy3girls

ammpt0831 said:


> Yes, they're both the same length - 16 inches. I don't wear them separately - meaning the 2 necklaces are attached to each other when worn. I attach one end of the platinum chain to the opposite end of the YG chain, thus forming 1 very long necklace, wind it around my neck, and then attach the the remaining ends together. I just center the diamonds and position the 0.08 over the 0.37 and voila! It might sound complicated but it works for me (as I do not want to shorten either necklace). It's much easier for me to create the layered effect this way but the need to adjust them from time to time will always be there.


do you have a modeling pic of this? would love to see it


----------



## canyongirl

ammpt0831 said:


> Yes, they're both the same length - 16 inches. I don't wear them separately - meaning the 2 necklaces are attached to each other when worn. I attach one end of the platinum chain to the opposite end of the YG chain, thus forming 1 very long necklace, wind it around my neck, and then attach the the remaining ends together. I just center the diamonds and position the 0.08 over the 0.37 and voila! It might sound complicated but it works for me (as I do not want to shorten either necklace). It's much easier for me to create the layered effect this way but the need to adjust them from time to time will always be there.


 
PLEASE share a modeling pic!!!  I'd love to see this!  Sounds beautiful.


----------



## digby723

I'm bumping this thread because I'm debating about asking for one of these necklaces for my graduation from my parents and I'd like to see some different ones before I make a decision.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

digby723 said:


> I'm bumping this thread because I'm debating about asking for one of these necklaces for my graduation from my parents and I'd like to see some different ones before I make a decision.


 
Which one were you thinking about?  Silver? Gold? Platinum?


----------



## digby723

Probably white gold. I was thinking of the 0.24 ct Roberto Coin I saw here: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=493465&CategoryID=21849 but I'm wondering if the size would be good for me. At the moment I'm too far away from a bloomingdales (or any decent mall, really) hence why I was bumping this tread


----------



## kohl_mascara

digby723 said:


> Probably white gold. I was thinking of the 0.24 ct Roberto Coin I saw here: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=493465&CategoryID=21849 but I'm wondering if the size would be good for me. At the moment I'm too far away from a bloomingdales (or any decent mall, really) hence why I was bumping this tread



If you do a search there are a bunch of different sizes and pics in the forum.


----------



## digby723

kohl_mascara said:


> If you do a search there are a bunch of different sizes and pics in the forum.



I have, I spent about 2 hours going through threads this morning lol. I figured bumping this might encourage others to post who have gotten new DBTY necklaces though.


----------



## kohl_mascara

digby723 said:


> I have, I spent about 2 hours going through threads this morning lol. I figured bumping this might encourage others to post who have gotten new DBTY necklaces though.



LOL, yeah, the search can be really cluttered. I've been looking at a yg one for myself.  Unfortunately, Tiffany only has dbty in platinum and not wg, so the price will be significantly more. . .


----------



## AntiqueShopper

digby723 said:


> Probably white gold. I was thinking of the 0.24 ct Roberto Coin I saw here: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=493465&CategoryID=21849 but I'm wondering if the size would be good for me. At the moment I'm too far away from a bloomingdales (or any decent mall, really) hence why I was bumping this tread


 
IMHO, I think that looks like a great size.  I do not know much about RC's cut, so I cannot assist you with that aspect.  DBTY are meant to be more delicate pieces.  I own several plus a Tiffany swing piece (which reminds me of the DBTY collection).


----------



## Jayne1

AntiqueShopper said:


> IMHO, I think that looks like a great size.  I do not know much about RC's cut, so I cannot assist you with that aspect.  DBTY are meant to be more delicate pieces.  I own several plus a Tiffany swing piece (which reminds me of the DBTY collection).


It's interesting that you should say that because years and years ago (back in the '70s) when it was first introduced, they offered 4 sizes and the largest was just under 1 carat. 

The whole point was supposed to be a bit of sparkle at the throat on an almost invisible chain.  All the ads showed tiny diamonds with huge sparkle.  I saved all the ads!

Then people started wanting large diamonds and the look really changed, but I don't like it as much.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Jayne1 said:


> It's interesting that you should say that because years and years ago (back in the '70s) when it was first introduced, they offered 4 sizes and the largest was just under 1 carat.
> 
> The whole point was supposed to be a bit of sparkle at the throat on an almost invisible chain. All the ads showed tiny diamonds with huge sparkle. I saved all the ads!
> 
> Then people started wanting large diamonds and the look really changed, but I don't like it as much.


 
To this day, DBTY still stay within that standard. The largest one I ever saw was on the website; it is 1.14 points.


----------



## Jayne1

AntiqueShopper said:


> To this day, DBTY still stay within that standard. The largest one I ever saw was on the website; it is 1.14 points.


Really?  So the large stones I see are not Tiffany?  That makes sense as there are so many copies.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Jayne1 said:


> Really? So the large stones I see are not Tiffany? That makes sense as there are so many copies.


 
There are so many designers/jewelers that make similar looking products.  I do not know if you can special order a larger stone, but the design is meant to be more delicate.


----------



## Jayne1

AntiqueShopper said:


> There are so many designers/jewelers that make similar looking products.  I do not know if you can special order a larger stone, but the design is meant to be more delicate.


I have 3 Tiffany DBtY necklaces - all the diamonds are fairly small - my original little one diamond, then I bought the necklace with 5 diamonds and then I bought the longer, thicker chain with lots of varying size.  I usually wear them altogether, but they tangle horribly.  lol


----------



## charl58

I got one recently and eventually would love a couple  more to layer.  I did try to layer mine with my Roberto Coin tiny treasure necklace which also has a very fine gold chain.  I think it tangled in under 30 seconds - as soon as I untangle they just wrap around each other almost instantly.

Also, when I wear it alone, it does tend to move towards the back/side of my neck often. Kind of a bummer - I LOVE the look.  Is there some trick to keeping it in place?


----------



## darkangel07760

ammpt0831 said:


> Yes, they're both the same length - 16 inches.  I don't wear them separately - meaning the 2 necklaces are attached to each other when worn.  I attach one end of the platinum chain to the opposite end of the YG chain, thus forming 1 very long necklace, wind it around my  neck, and then attach the the remaining ends together.  I just center the diamonds and position the 0.08 over the 0.37 and voila!  It might sound complicated but it works for me (as I do not want to shorten either necklace).  It's much easier for me to create the layered effect this way but the need to adjust them from time to time will always be there.



Wow what a great idea! I want to try that with my aquamarine DTBY and my bean! Oooo or maybe with my peretti heart. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jayne1

charl58 said:


> I got one recently and eventually would love a couple  more to layer.  I did try to layer mine with my Roberto Coin tiny treasure necklace which also has a very fine gold chain.  I think it tangled in under 30 seconds - as soon as I untangle they just wrap around each other almost instantly.
> 
> Also, when I wear it alone, it does tend to move towards the back/side of my neck often. Kind of a bummer - I LOVE the look.  Is there some trick to keeping it in place?


No - mine also tangle and when I wear one alone, it moves around. I'm always re-arranging.


----------



## darkangel07760

Here is my sterling silver Tiffany aquamarine DTBY necklace that my SO got me for Valentine's DAy this year!






And I did what ammpt0831 did with their neckalces, and looped my heart with my DTBY:


----------



## digby723

kohl_mascara said:


> LOL, yeah, the search can be really cluttered. I've been looking at a yg one for myself.  Unfortunately, Tiffany only has dbty in platinum and not wg, so the price will be significantly more. . .



I know, I was surprised when I saw that on their website, I thought for sure they would have had a WG one! 




Jayne1 said:


> It's interesting that you should say that because years and years ago (back in the '70s) when it was first introduced, they offered 4 sizes and the largest was just under 1 carat.
> 
> *The whole point was supposed to be a bit of sparkle at the throat on an almost invisible chain.  All the ads showed tiny diamonds with huge sparkle.  I saved all the ads!*
> 
> Then people started wanting large diamonds and the look really changed, but I don't like it as much.



This is what I'm going for, I don't really like delicate jewelry on me, it's just not who I am. I want something that will add some sparkle at my throat, and that I can possibly layer with other pieces, which is why I'm unsure if the Roberto Coin piece will work for me. I looked at Blue Nile also, but it's about the same price as the RC one for that size, and I don't think my mom will be willing to go higher in price lol.


----------



## skphotoimages

If you want to stick with WG I highly suggest Bluenile.  I've heard the Roberto Coin ones aren't very sparkley.  If you really like the make of Tiffany's, Brian Gavin's is a match as far as the make.


----------



## digby723

skphotoimages said:


> If you want to stick with WG I highly suggest Bluenile.  I've heard the Roberto Coin ones aren't very sparkley.  If you really like the make of Tiffany's, Brian Gavin's is a match as far as the make.



Thanks for this, I've been checking out Blue Nile more today and I think I found what I want. Going to talk to my mom now and see what she says


----------



## skphotoimages

You might have already seen it, but here is my thread on my Bluenile DBTY and how it differs from Tiffany's. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/bluenile-bezel-dbty-type-necklace-review-and-pictures-661720.html
 I can't remember what I spent anymore, but I think I got a .32 in white gold at BlueNile for about what the 0.12 cost at tiffany's...I think.  
Anyhow, I've only taken mine off maybe 3 times for a thorough cleaning.  I even sleep and shower in it.  I LOVE it.


----------



## ame

I have seen SKPhotos in person and it's TO DIE FOR.


----------



## digby723

skphotoimages said:


> You might have already seen it, but here is my thread on my Bluenile DBTY and how it differs from Tiffany's.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/bluenile-bezel-dbty-type-necklace-review-and-pictures-661720.html
> I can't remember what I spent anymore, but I think I got a .32 in white gold at BlueNile for about what the 0.12 cost at tiffany's...I think.
> Anyhow, I've only taken mine off maybe 3 times for a thorough cleaning.  I even sleep and shower in it.  I LOVE it.



I had looked through your thread before, but thank you for posting it again, since I have been debating about getting a 0.30 carat pendant versus the .25 I was thinking about before. I talked with my mom, she said she'll discuss it with my dad, so I'm hoping that they'll agree and I'll be able to order it and wear it in time for my graduation in May!


----------



## digby723

Question, which of these would you go with? (I'm attaching a photo with this for the 5 I'm comparing)

I'm looking for a nice piece of bling (lol) at my throat, and that I could potentially layer (with possibly a smaller diamond at some other point and time). My parents gave me a much larger budget than what I was anticipating and my dad told me to upgrade the specs and size of what I was originally looking at.  However, I'm unsure of which one to go with (and the price them doesn't matter).


----------



## AntiqueShopper

digby723 said:


> Question, which of these would you go with? (I'm attaching a photo with this for the 5 I'm comparing)
> 
> I'm looking for a nice piece of bling (lol) at my throat, and that I could potentially layer (with possibly a smaller diamond at some other point and time). My parents gave me a much larger budget than what I was anticipating and my dad told me to upgrade the specs and size of what I was originally looking at.  However, I'm unsure of which one to go with (and the price them doesn't matter).


 
I would get #1 or #5.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I would input the diamond specs into the HCA calculator and see how it performs there.   Also, I think for such the size of the diamond, you can go down to an H color without seeing a difference in color.  But I leave this to the diamond experts, ame and skphoto - they know much, much more than me!


----------



## digby723

kohl_mascara said:


> I would input the diamond specs into the HCA calculator and see how it performs there.   Also, I think for such the size of the diamond, you can go down to an H color without seeing a difference in color.  But I leave this to the diamond experts, ame and skphoto - they know much, much more than me!



(this goes to show how little I actually know, lol) but I didn't even know that calculator existed. THANK YOU for posting this, I eliminated some really shoddy diamonds this way! 

I finally picked a stone out, I'm going to sleep on it and then order it tomorrow, and I'll finally post it when I get it in May. Thank you everyone for all of your help!


----------



## darkangel07760

I would say that the cut is going to be the most important factor here.
It is so hard, in my opinion, to judge a diamond simply from specs, but... I would go with 5 as my first choice, and then 1 as my second choice.  
Good luck with your decision!


----------



## digby723

I know, I was debating for several hours last night about which one to go with, I know that if I were to line them all up, I'm almost positive I wouldn't be disappointed in any of them, but on paper I wanted to get one that I thought would be amazing, so I wouldn't have to worry about being not liking it an sending it back, ya know? 

I ordered it this morning, and I basically went with the first one in the list I posted, but when I ran the HCA on that first one, it wasn't as good as the one I did pick. I'm so excited, I can hardly wait until May to get it now!


----------



## skphotoimages

Hi!  When will you get your necklace?  I am sorry I didn't come back to help you pick a diamond...I love doing that stuff, but I was away on vacation.  I can't wait to hear how it turns out!


----------



## digby723

skphotoimages said:


> Hi!  When will you get your necklace?  I am sorry I didn't come back to help you pick a diamond...I love doing that stuff, but I was away on vacation.  I can't wait to hear how it turns out!



That's fine, no worries!  It was delivered to my parent's house yesterday, but I won't get it (or even get to see it) until the beginning of May as a birthday/graduation gift! My mom already took it out of the packaging and said it's gorgeous, so I'm not too worried about being disappointed!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Woohoo!  How exciting!!  Can't wait for your reveal


----------



## surfergirljen

Ooh I just got one a month ago from Tiffany's! A .5 in YG... will post soon!


----------



## darkangel07760

digby723 said:


> That's fine, no worries!  It was delivered to my parent's house yesterday, but I won't get it (or even get to see it) until the beginning of May as a birthday/graduation gift! My mom already took it out of the packaging and said it's gorgeous, so I'm not too worried about being disappointed!


I can't wait to see it either!



surfergirljen said:


> Ooh I just got one a month ago from Tiffany's! A .5 in YG... will post soon!


Ooo!  I want to see that!


----------



## Bri 333

I am thinking of getting a DBTY necklace. Have always loved this necklace and think it is such a classic and elegant design. Want to get it in YG. What size do you all think is good? Something not too small and not too big.  Went to Tiffany today and there are tons of choices. Got a bit overwhelmed. Any suggestions? This would be my everyday necklace.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Bri 333 said:


> I am thinking of getting a DBTY necklace. Have always loved this necklace and think it is such a classic and elegant design. Want to get it in YG. What size do you all think is good? Something not too small and not too big. Went to Tiffany today and there are tons of choices. Got a bit overwhelmed. Any suggestions? This would be my everyday necklace.


 
IMHO, I think the perfect size is a 30 point stone; however, I own the 14 point stone, and it is a great size.


----------



## Bri 333

How do you like owning this necklace? Has it been a joy to wear? Goes with everything? Do you have any regrets? 

The one I really liked yesterday is a .39 G-VVS2 and sparkled like crazy. It is a bit of an investment so wanted to see how everyone has liked theirs so far. 







AntiqueShopper said:


> IMHO, I think the perfect size is a 30 point stone; however, I own the 14 point stone, and it is a great size.


----------



## bigheart

i have .41 in platinum G, not sure of clarity, great size, love it


----------



## charl58

I have .27 in yellow gold.  It sparkles like crazy and I love the yellow gold.  However, it does not always stay in place and that irks me.  I feel like I am always adjusting.  It is not that the bezel flips, it is that the necklace moves towards the side/back of my neck.


----------



## Bri 333

Does that drive other ppl crazy too? I have the Elsa Perreti Open Heart necklace right now. It does do that sometimes but not sure if this one would be worse? Does anyone know?


----------



## mrsswns

These are so classy and elegant. This is definitely my next piece of jewelry.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Bri 333 said:


> How do you like owning this necklace? Has it been a joy to wear? Goes with everything? Do you have any regrets?
> 
> The one I really liked yesterday is a .39 G-VVS2 and sparkled like crazy. It is a bit of an investment so wanted to see how everyone has liked theirs so far.


 
I love mine.  It is a great everyday piece.  A G-VVS2 is an awesome color/clarity.  Was that set in Platinum then?


----------



## Bri 333

No, it is YG. They have ones in E and F as well. Most of them are VVS2 and VS1. They have tons to pick from. All kinds of sizes too. That's why I got overwhelmed. They were a bit more pricey than other necklaces that's why I wanted to see how everyone liked theirs and what they thought of it.


----------



## wintotty

I love my .25 YG, but like someone said, the bezel part travels back to my neck all the time, so I'm always adjusting it back to the front. I bought BGD's DBTY .35 YG, and this one flipped like crazy every time I look myself in the mirror, I see the back of the diamond facing forward.....I think it has something to do with the bezel setting and where the chains are attached to the setting.

All in all I always wanted to own DBTY, and I'm much happier with Tiffany version than BGD version even with the extra money.


----------



## nld in nyc

I just bought the 0.35 DBTY necklace (yellow gold) from Tiffany a couple of weeks ago.  I've been wearing it since then with no problems.  I have noticed that it has incredible sparkle, much more than my e ring.

Mine is an H VS2.  I don't think I would pay more for a D,E,F or VVS1/VVS2 stone for this.  With a 0.35 carat stone, I am not sure that this is noticeable- and there is a large increase in the price point.

I am satisfied with the purchase so far.


----------



## luvmy3girls

if your wearing 2 different sizes of DBTY necklaces (layered)...do you think they should be 1 inch apart or 1 1/2 ?? thanks


----------



## mcb100

does anyone have any pictures of the .27 one? I think that's the size i'd wanna go with but i'm not completely sure?


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks everyone for all ur advices. I'm going to take the plunge. Am on vacation in Hawaii so am hoping to get it here as my souvenior from the trip. Will hopefully make it back to the store tomorrow or Friday. Even though I can get it back home, I would love this necklace to remind me of Hawaii.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Bri 333 said:


> Thanks everyone for all ur advices. I'm going to take the plunge. Am on vacation in Hawaii so am hoping to get it here as my souvenior from the trip. Will hopefully make it back to the store tomorrow or Friday. Even though I can get it back home, I would love this necklace to remind me of Hawaii.



I hope you got it!  I just got mine and I am so in !!  It is definitely an investment but I think it's worth it.  It's one of those staple pieces that every woman, imo, should have as part of their jewelry collection!


----------



## littleonemama

Just received my yg .05 dbty yesterday.  The diamond is so teeny tiny and smaller than I thought it would be, but oh so sparkly. The photo does not show how sparkly it really is. Will definitely upgrade to a larger stone when I can afford it, but for now, I will enjoy it.


----------



## littleonemama

shopbaby said:


> Hey, if any of you have bought the DBTY necklace from Tiffany Co, no matter it's made of silver, gold or platinum, feel free to post pictures of you items or write something down towards your necklace, here is mine:


Shopbaby, I just bought the yg dbty .05 pendant. It's lovely, but the diamond is so small. I'm thinking of paying the extra $150 for the .08 size, but only want to do it if it's noticeably bigger. Should I go for the .08, or is it not worth paying the extra money?  Were you able to compare the .05 and .08 side by side when you bought yours?


----------



## littleonemama

sara said:


> shopbaby and FlgirlFM - lovely pieces!
> 
> I've been eyeing the DBTY single stone but I'm not sure if I like the the platinum or yellow gold better in my skin tone. I'm Asian female (mac NC20 skin tone) in late twenties.  Suggestions?


Sara, did you buy your dbty, and did you choose yg or platinum?  I chose the yg and it looks great for my asian skin tone.


----------



## sara

littleonemama said:


> Sara, did you buy your dbty, and did you choose yg or platinum?  I chose the yg and it looks great for my asian skin tone.



Hi littleonemama! I ended up getting a Van Cleef & Arpels necklace instead of the Tiffany dbty. When I tried on the VCA necklace, the yg looked better on my skin tone but I ended up with wg because my jewelry collection mostly consists of wg/platinum/silver. Your dbty looks lovely on you!


----------



## Hypnosis

This thread is addictive! Looks like I will be paying a visit to T&Co. tomorrow


----------



## akimoto

*bump

I've been hinting (well more like telling him lol) to DH that I want a diamond necklace and I think it should be Tiffany DBYT. I tried on the .08 platinum and it was so teeny tiny but some major sparkle there! Should I take the plunge and if so, platinum? The price for sterling silver is attractive thou  

Oh but with the price, I can get an 18k white gold with a .4 diamond on bluenile! Even more attractive price... Although, I can see a difference in the thickness of the chain, or is that just me?


----------



## karo

Here's mine - I have no idea about the diamond size


----------



## kohl_mascara

Not Tiffany, but I have an A. Link .51 carat dbty style necklace.  I had a Tiffany dbty in .41 (but returned it) and feel like Tiffany's .41 is almost the same size as A. Link's .51 carat.  This is because Tiffany's dbty diamonds are more shallow so the table of the diamond is quite large, giving the illusion it is much bigger than it really is.  My A. Link diamond, on the other hand, is very "deep" so the diamond sticks out a lot from the bezel.

In any case, I really prefer A. Link's chain more - it's thicker, much more substantial and doesn't tangle as easily as my Tiffany necklaces!!  Here it is with my Tiffany three diamond pendant in platinum (which has turned quite greyish):


----------



## NurseAnn

akimoto said:


> *bump
> 
> I've been hinting (well more like telling him lol) to DH that I want a diamond necklace and I think it should be Tiffany DBYT. I tried on the .08 platinum and it was so teeny tiny but some major sparkle there! Should I take the plunge and if so, platinum? The price for sterling silver is attractive thou
> 
> Oh but with the price, I can get an 18k white gold with a .4 diamond on bluenile! Even more attractive price... Although, I can see a difference in the thickness of the chain, or is that just me?



It's not just you.  The Blue Nile chain is quite a bit thicker than the Tiffany's ones.  I posted a thread comparing them here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-blue-nile-dbty-lots-of-pics-701693.html. The bezel work that BN does is also very different but the price difference was too big for me to pass up.  I love that I was able to get a larger diamond for less of the price.


----------



## NurseAnn

kohl_mascara said:


> Not Tiffany, but I have an A. Link .51 carat dbty style necklace.  I had a Tiffany dbty in .41 (but returned it) and feel like Tiffany's .41 is almost the same size as A. Link's .51 carat.  This is because Tiffany's dbty diamonds are more shallow so the table of the diamond is quite large, giving the illusion it is much bigger than it really is.  My A. Link diamond, on the other hand, is very "deep" so the diamond sticks out a lot from the bezel.
> 
> In any case, I really prefer A. Link's chain more - it's thicker, much more substantial and doesn't tangle as easily as my Tiffany necklaces!!  Here it is with my Tiffany three diamond pendant in platinum (which has turned quite greyish):



Kohl that YG pendant is gorgeous! I have been thinking about taking the plunge and getting a YG DBTY.  Yours looks perfect.  Do you mind me asking if the price of the A link one was comparable to the T&Co one?  I tried searching their website but couldn't find it.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## kohl_mascara

NurseAnn said:


> Kohl that YG pendant is gorgeous! I have been thinking about taking the plunge and getting a YG DBTY.  Yours looks perfect.  Do you mind me asking if the price of the A link one was comparable to the T&Co one?  I tried searching their website but couldn't find it.  Thanks in advance!



Hi NurseAnn!!!  Thank you so much!  The A. Link pendant I got was actually from Rue La La!  It's .51 carats, I color SI1 clarity for $1599 (no tax or shipping charged). Original price I believe was $3400 (as advertised on RLL site).  The .41 carat H VS1 Tiffany I got I think was around $2600? plus I had to pay tax.  And I think they've had a few price increases since so it might be more now.  The price I got my A. Link pendant was actually very comparable to Blue Nile. I wish I could've gotten a higher clarity/color for my A. Link, but I had no choice.  But the diamond sparkles like crazy so I can't complain 

I priced a similar pendant on BN and it was about $50 cheaper than the A. Link pendant.  The only hesitation I have about buying from Blue Nile is that the gold setting quality is inconsistent.  I've seen a lot of members posting pictures of crooked/uneven bezels, etc., but I wouldn't rule out getting one from them!

Edit: I see you have a beautiful BN dbty!!  Why not get one in yg as well??


----------



## NurseAnn

kohl_mascara said:


> Hi NurseAnn!!!  Thank you so much!  The A. Link pendant I got was actually from Rue La La!  It's .51 carats, I color SI1 clarity for $1599 (no tax or shipping charged). Original price I believe was $3400 (as advertised on RLL site).  The .41 carat H VS1 Tiffany I got I think was around $2600? plus I had to pay tax.  And I think they've had a few price increases since so it might be more now.  The price I got my A. Link pendant was actually very comparable to Blue Nile. I wish I could've gotten a higher clarity/color for my A. Link, but I had no choice.  But the diamond sparkles like crazy so I can't complain
> 
> I priced a similar pendant on BN and it was about $50 cheaper than the A. Link pendant.  The only hesitation I have about buying from Blue Nile is that the gold setting quality is inconsistent.  I've seen a lot of members posting pictures of crooked/uneven bezels, etc., but I wouldn't rule out getting one from them!
> 
> Edit: I see you have a beautiful BN dbty!!  Why not get one in yg as well??



Thank you for all that info.  I will be checking that website out soon!  I love my BN pendant but I'm convinced that I could do better on the bezel.  The diamond itself is amazing but the BN bezel is in no way perfect.  I just couldn't pass up the huge difference in price (and the fact that I could get a wayyyy bigger diamond).  I'm hoping this A link pendant could be a good compromise!


----------



## kohl_mascara

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> Thank you for all that info.  I will be checking that website out soon!  I love my BN pendant but I'm convinced that I could do better on the bezel.  The diamond itself is amazing but the BN bezel is in no way perfect.  I just couldn't pass up the huge difference in price (and the fact that I could get a wayyyy bigger diamond).  I'm hoping this A link pendant could be a good compromise!



Rue la la is one of those flash sale sites so there are no more necklaces available. A. Link is a pretty good brand; Neiman Marcus carries their stuff. Hopefully rue la la carries more a link items in the future. I am kicking myself for not picking up one of the tennis bracelets at the last sale!


----------



## NurseAnn

As soon as I clicked on the link I realized it.  I wish I had known about the site sooner.  Sounds like you got quite the deal!


----------



## butterfly_baby

Since I just posted it in another thread...I figured it would fit in here as well 

.07c


----------



## twin53

beautiful - it is the perfect necklace


----------



## ririan

anyone has a picture of the RG DBTY? am thinking of getting one soon


----------



## alessia70

ririan said:


> anyone has a picture of the RG DBTY? am thinking of getting one soon



here you go, mine is .07ct


----------



## shopbaby

alessia70 said:


> here you go, mine is .07ct




Beautiful! 

Do you have a picture of wearing it on?


----------



## fayewolf

0.3 platinum 
Various lighting.
I also included size comparison- 
Left (4prong basket setting earring) .5ct
Right (Brian Gavin signature ideal) .46


----------



## shopbaby

fayewolf said:


> 0.3 platinum
> Various lighting.
> I also included size comparison-
> Left (4prong basket setting earring) .5ct
> Right (Brian Gavin signature ideal) .46




luv your dbty necklace!! it's soooo sparkly
may i know how much does it cost?


----------



## fayewolf

shopbaby said:


> luv your dbty necklace!! it's soooo sparkly
> may i know how much does it cost?



Thanks!! Its $2350


----------



## ririan

darkangel07760 said:


> Here is my sterling silver Tiffany aquamarine DTBY necklace that my SO got me for Valentine's DAy this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did what ammpt0831 did with their neckalces, and looped my heart with my DTBY:



hi darkangel,

if it is not too much of a trouble, can you reload the pictures of your aquamarine DBTY? would like to get one for my mum and wonder if the blue stone is sparkly enough


----------



## darkangel07760

ririan said:


> hi darkangel,
> 
> if it is not too much of a trouble, can you reload the pictures of your aquamarine DBTY? would like to get one for my mum and wonder if the blue stone is sparkly enough



Yes i would be happy to! Just so you know, i had to handpick my aquamarine. The first one they gave me was too pale for me. The second one was spectacular. I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## alessia70

shopbaby said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Do you have a picture of wearing it on?



here you go  it looks quite big for a .07 on my frame


----------



## luvmy3girls

Here are my 3 DBTY necklaces. I just purchased the platinum one yesturday, I had the rose gold but retuned it because it had faded. Do you think the platinum one should be bigger or smaller? Or is the size ok? Thanks


----------



## AntiqueShopper

luvmy3girls said:


> Here are my 3 DBTY necklaces. I just purchased the platinum one yesturday, I had the rose gold but retuned it because it had faded. Do you think the platinum one should be bigger or smaller? Or is the size ok? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1833794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1833795


 
Great necklaces!  What sizes are they?


----------



## purseaddictnew

AntiqueShopper said:


> Great necklaces! What sizes are they?


 
yeah, wondering the same thing....


----------



## alessia70

luvmy3girls said:


> Here are my 3 DBTY necklaces. I just purchased the platinum one yesturday, I had the rose gold but retuned it because it had faded. Do you think the platinum one should be bigger or smaller? Or is the size ok? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1833794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1833795




Theyre really pretty   and i think the sizes are good too. 

im just wondering, do you wear it layered like that? how do you keep them from getting all intertwined and tangled? i want to layer mine too, but they keep getting intertwined with each other and im afraid it'll damage the hinges.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^thanks! yes I wear them all together. They do get tangled but I dont think they will get damaged. They are made to be layered.


----------



## luvmy3girls

AntiqueShopper said:


> Great necklaces! What sizes are they?


 I dont remember the sizes of the 2 gold ones..I have had them awhile. Sorry! The platinum one is .12


----------



## ririan

alessia70 said:


> here you go  it looks quite big for a .07 on my frame



Can't believe it is a .07! It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## sini1978

Does anyone have a photo of wearing a dbty necklace together with a bean necklace?? I want to buy both, but I'm not sure if I can wear it together... I want the dbty necklace to be longer than the bean necklace... Thanks for helping!


----------



## luvmy3girls

luvmy3girls said:


> Here are my 3 DBTY necklaces. I just purchased the platinum one yesturday, I had the rose gold but retuned it because it had faded. Do you think the platinum one should be bigger or smaller? Or is the size ok? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1833794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1833795


 hi again,
I'm wondering if the DBTY necklaces look better with just the 2 gold and not adding a 3rd (platinum) one. Do you think I should return the platinum one and just wear the 2?? I can't decide if it looks better with just 2 or 3. Any opinions would be great. thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

*double post


----------



## purseaddictnew

luvmy3girls said:


> hi again,
> I'm wondering if the DBTY necklaces look better with just the 2 gold and not adding a 3rd (platinum) one. Do you think I should return the platinum one and just wear the 2?? I can't decide if it looks better with just 2 or 3. Any opinions would be great. thanks


 
I think it is good to have. you can layer it with your other white gold or platinum piece. I don't know if I will layer all three together. I have both platinum and gold, I like layering them with other pieces.


----------



## Minteva

sini1978 said:
			
		

> does anyone have a photo of wearing a dbty necklace together with a bean necklace?? I want to buy both, but i'm not sure if i can wear it together... I want the dbty necklace to be longer than the bean necklace... Thanks for helping!


----------



## Minteva

oops, sorry abt the upside down photo. for info, i'm wearing a rg bean with 0.25ct dbty.


----------



## ririan

My new RG 0.07 carat dbty ... So delicate n beautiful!!


----------



## Stella0925

alessia70 said:


> here you go  it looks quite big for a .07 on my frame



hey Alessia, did you have ur chain lengthened?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany and Company's Sterling Silver- Five Stone-  .25 cttw






Then layered with my Tiffany Swing Pendant


----------



## dster1

LVholic said:


> Here you go


thanks for the photos!


----------



## sini1978

Minteva said:


> View attachment 1852481


Thank you Minteva!! I love this combination. The dbty is really beautiful!!


----------



## advokaitplm

Minteva said:


> View attachment 1852481



Very cute together! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## alessia70

Stella0925 said:


> hey Alessia, did you have ur chain lengthened?



hi stella, no i havent had it lengthened, my neck is just small i guess


----------



## Foxysnob

So does the size of the diamond increase by carat? I have the SS in .03 but was thinking of getting the rose gold in .07, would this be bigger?
Thanks


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Foxysnob said:


> So does the size of the diamond increase by carat? I have the SS in .03 but was thinking of getting the rose gold in .07, would this be bigger?
> Thanks


 
Yes. . . The .07 cttw would be larger.  They are definately fun to wear alone or layered.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

.14 cttw- Elsa Peretti 18K Yellow Gold


----------



## Foxysnob

AntiqueShopper said:
			
		

> Yes. . . The .07 cttw would be larger.  They are definately fun to wear alone or layered.



Thanks, I think this is going to be my next purchase!!


----------



## ririan

Foxysnob said:


> Thanks, I think this is going to be my next purchase!!



My rg dbty has a 0.07 carat diamond. Just enough bling for daily wear and I love it! I think I had posted a picture of it earlier on this thread, you can go take a look.


----------



## alessia70

Foxysnob said:


> So does the size of the diamond increase by carat? I have the SS in .03 but was thinking of getting the rose gold in .07, would this be bigger?
> Thanks



the rose gold dbty's seem to be bigger than the plat or ss ones, but i think thats just the thickness of the bezel. you should compare it in the store.


----------



## Foxysnob

alessia70 said:


> the rose gold dbty's seem to be bigger than the plat or ss ones, but i think thats just the thickness of the bezel. you should compare it in the store.


 I'm in Edinburgh Scotland and my nearest store is London England! I'm relying on buying online and looking at all the pics on this brilliant forum to help me choose!


----------



## baglici0us

Love my new dbty! 0.33 carats, had the chain extended to 18".


----------



## baglici0us

Here's a close up. It's so sparkly!


----------



## dster1

baglici0us said:


> Here's a close up. It's so sparkly!
> 
> View attachment 1937087



Looks gorgeous! Could you post a modelling shot? I'd love to see that size on.


----------



## materialgurl

I'm contemplating getting this also.. my budget is about $1000, do you ladies think this is a good deal?

0.21 carat, I, VS1, $1150


----------



## baglici0us

dster1 said:
			
		

> Looks gorgeous! Could you post a modelling shot? I'd love to see that size on.



Thanks! Here's a modelling shot, just for you.


----------



## dster1

baglici0us said:


> Thanks! Here's a modelling shot, just for you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1940829



Thank you! I think that's a great size


----------



## merekat703

Wore my silver DBTY with my large bean today.


----------



## etk123

merekat703 said:


> Wore my silver DBTY with my large bean today.



So cute! Love this look.


----------



## cung

Posted in other thread but found this thread and want to ask you tpfers something. I am about to buy a used plat DBTY necklace and wonder abt tiffany service. Do they provide free cleaning + polishing regardless of purchase or you just have such service at the store you originally bought it. If not, i would have 2nd thought abt buying a used one, just because it is less than half of retail. Thanks


----------



## Candice0985

cung said:


> Posted in other thread but found this thread and want to ask you tpfers something. I am about to buy a used plat DBTY necklace and wonder abt tiffany service. Do they provide free cleaning + polishing regardless of purchase or you just have such service at the store you originally bought it. If not, i would have 2nd thought abt buying a used one, just because it is less than half of retail. Thanks



you will have no problem receiving service on your dbty. because it's a diamond piece (from the fine jewellery dept) they'll clean it for you free of charge.


----------



## cung

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> you will have no problem receiving service on your dbty. because it's a diamond piece (from the fine jewellery dept) they'll clean it for you free of charge.



Thanks candice. I will get it and have it checked and cleaned at tiffany asap. Problem is the nearest store is 4 hours drive so i have to make sure be4hand.


----------



## Candice0985

cung said:


> Thanks candice. I will get it and have it checked and cleaned at tiffany asap. Problem is the nearest store is 4 hours drive so i have to make sure be4hand.



excellent! just know that most of the time they don't do it on the spot it will take a week or so to get your necklace back


----------



## advokaitplm

I'm in a bit of a dilemma right now: I found two non-branded dbty style necklaces (one .20 and the other .25) and I am torn between them on color. One is set in yg and the other wg. As of lately (last few years) I've been wearing only wg but for some reason I've fallen in love with the yg and its $100 less to boot. I really don't know why I'm waivering on this but I'm just afraid ill regret it either way. Which should I get: the one I'm strangely drawn to or the one set in the color I wear most?


----------



## cupcake34

> I'm in a bit of a dilemma right now: I found two non-branded dbty style necklaces (one .20 and the other .25) and I am torn between them on color. One is set in yg and the other wg. As of lately (last few years) I've been wearing only wg but for some reason I've fallen in love with the yg and its $100 less to boot. I really don't know why I'm waivering on this but I'm just afraid ill regret it either way. Which should I get: the one I'm strangely drawn to or the one set in the color I wear most?



Get the YG! First of all, you're drawn to it and secondly, there's nothing wrong with mixing metals  IMO, it looks much better than wearing tone-in-tone jewellery.


----------



## Chanelle

baglici0us said:


> Thanks! Here's a modelling shot, just for you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1940829



So Pretty!! how much is it if you don't mind ?


----------



## advokaitplm

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Get the YG! First of all, you're drawn to it and secondly, there's nothing wrong with mixing metals  IMO, it looks much better than wearing tone-in-tone jewellery.



Thanks, I know you're right but I just can't seem to stop over-thinking it! I just thought of this though... There's a Kwiat pendant that I plan on getting at the Nordstrom sale and I would like to have it lengthened from 16-18" and if I get the wg I could just shorten the dbty one/ turn it into a bracelet and just use the extra chain from dbty one to lengthen the Kwiat pendant. I really should not be as stressed as I am about this decision but I really feel like which ever one I choose I'm going to end up wanting the other.


----------



## materialgurl

I have a question about extending the DBTY, does Tiffany add just a section of chain (like just an extender) or they make it look like one whole necklace? Its probably a dumb question... I assume they don't just attach an extender since they do charge $50 for the service..


----------



## Candice0985

materialgurl said:


> I have a question about extending the DBTY, does Tiffany add just a section of chain (like just an extender) or they make it look like one whole necklace? Its probably a dumb question... I assume they don't just attach an extender since they do charge $50 for the service..


it's exactly like the rest of the chain...just extended!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

I *love* DBTY jewelery, but I used to own a .12ct DBTY necklace (a gift I'd received one Christmas, not something I'd purchased) and the point on the back of the diamond kept poking / scratching my neck.  It became extremely annoying (along with the diamond flipping) and I ended up selling the DBTY.  

Still, I find myself looking at DBTY necklaces.  I would LOVE to have the .17ct rose gold DBTY, but I worry that it would again poke / scratch and annoy me to no end!

I tell myself to get something other than DBTY as a necklace (such as Tiffany Keys or the Tiffany Bean) even if I will be purchasing DBTY earrings...  But I keep coming back to glance at the DBTY!


----------



## materialgurl

Candice0985 said:


> it's exactly like the rest of the chain...just extended!



Thank you!!


----------



## advokaitplm

fayewolf said:
			
		

> 0.3 platinum
> Various lighting.
> I also included size comparison-
> Left (4prong basket setting earring) .5ct
> Right (Brian Gavin signature ideal) .46



Yours is so beautiful! I keep second guessing my decision on a yg one because this one is to die for on you!


----------



## clydekiwi

What does DTBY mean.  Thanks


----------



## coachazgirl22

clydekiwi said:
			
		

> What does DTBY mean.  Thanks



Diamond by the yard.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

I still love this thread!  I keep coming back to drool over the pictures.


----------



## advokaitplm

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> I still love this thread!  I keep coming back to drool over the pictures.



I know, me too! I google it too just to admire how beautiful it looks on everyone!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

advokaitplm said:


> I know, me too! I google it too just to admire how beautiful it looks on everyone!



I've been stalking this thread for a while and think DBTY will be the next Tiffany collection item I want to buy, but that will have to be a few months time at the very least, since I caved yesterday and bought two items a few months ahead of schedule  (justification: in case of Jan 2013 price rise and lack of stock, as is currently the case on the website).

Was browsing on the UK Tiffany website and from the sounds of it, they only sell based on carat size? Or is that just the website? I would have asked at the counter yesterday except it was scarily busy. 

If Tiffany only sells based on size, what are the diamond specs? (ie. I1-I3 grade?).


----------



## advokaitplm

ShimmerDreamz said:


> I've been stalking this thread for a while and think DBTY will be the next Tiffany collection item I want to buy, but that will have to be a few months time at the very least, since I caved yesterday and bought two items a few months ahead of schedule  (justification: in case of Jan 2013 price rise and lack of stock, as is currently the case on the website).
> 
> Was browsing on the UK Tiffany website and from the sounds of it, they only sell based on carat size? Or is that just the website? I would have asked at the counter yesterday except it was scarily busy.
> 
> If Tiffany only sells based on size, what are the diamond specs? (ie. I1-I3 grade?).



It should say when you pull up the different carat options what the other specs respective of that particular stone are, at least that's what it does for the .20's and up on the US website. 

It will change it in the description (about 3/4ths of the way down) and say: ".... H color, VS1 clarity..." but the rest of the description will remain unchanged.

I am getting a non-branded one for Xmas this year that's a .25tcw in 14k YG 18" chain. However, the color of Tiffany's gold is just so spectacular makes me want one  from there... maybe a platinum DBTY someday that's different enough to justify if it's in a 16", right?


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Does anyone have a modeling shot of the 0.03ct DBTY necklace?  Just trying to gauge the size as a gift for someone...


----------



## AndieAbroad

PeacefulMommy said:


> Does anyone have a modeling shot of the 0.03ct DBTY necklace?  Just trying to gauge the size as a gift for someone...



kabaker posted one once...

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...it-of-tiffanys-today-688302.html#post19194229

You're sweet...it's so classic, most women would love to be gifted a DBTY!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

AndieAbroad said:


> kabaker posted one once...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...it-of-tiffanys-today-688302.html#post19194229
> 
> You're sweet...it's so classic, most women would love to be gifted a DBTY!



Thank you!  That photo is actually very helpful! 

I wanted to get my younger sister something from Tiffany & Co. for Christmas, but I bought her a Return to Tiffany double mini heart tag necklace for a previous occasion ...and she admitted to me last week that she stopped wearing it because it got "rusty".  She didn't want to say anything & hurt my feelings!     She's only 19 and apparently didn't realize that you need to polish sterling silver jewelry once in a while!  I explained to her that because she lives at the beach and plays sports while wearing the necklace, her jewelry wasn't "rusty" -- it's tarnishing!!!  And the problem is easily remedied.

So... I already bought her a silver polishing cloth the last time I was at Tiffany... but thought I might add something like the smallest DBTY in silver... since nothing else catches my eye for her this year...

Thanks again!


----------



## AndieAbroad

I have my fingers crossed for a blue box under my tree this year, and I'd love a little DBTY myself, so I'm sure she'd like that. Especially if she's a sporty, low-key type.

This year I'm also loving the pearl mini heart tag bracelet...maybe I'll gift it to myself next time I manage to do something 'good'... heheheh! Maybe that might also be good to match her (soon-to-be-newly-shiny-again) necklace, and to give her some pearls, if you think the diamond in the 0.03 DBTY is too small for her?

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+pearl+tag+bracelet&search=1

Is anything from Tiffany on your wishlist this year?


----------



## advokaitplm

PeacefulMommy-- I think the CBTY may be a better option... The turquoise one is particularly pretty and turquoise is a stone that symbolizes protection and good fortune in many cultures.  It's more substantial that the diamond one (and cheaper too maybe? I can't remember). Let us know what you choose!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

AndieAbroad said:


> I have my fingers crossed for a blue box under my tree this year, and I'd love a little DBTY myself, so I'm sure she'd like that. Especially if she's a sporty, low-key type.
> 
> This year I'm also loving the pearl mini heart tag bracelet...maybe I'll gift it to myself next time I manage to do something 'good'... heheheh! Maybe that might also be good to match her (soon-to-be-newly-shiny-again) necklace, and to give her some pearls, if you think the diamond in the 0.03 DBTY is too small for her?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+pearl+tag+bracelet&search=1
> 
> Is anything from Tiffany on your wishlist this year?



Such a pretty bracelet!  

Unfortunately, I know for a fact that she won't know how to care for pearls, and pearls are rather delicate when compared to other jewelry.  If she couldn't polish a simple silver necklace, I shudder to think what those pearls would look like in a year's time!!  

She _*is*_ very sporty and low-key (_just like her older sister, sadly..._) so it's jeans/tee shirts/Converse for her.  She plays soccer and runs/jogs and is the typical girl-next-door.  She doesn't care for things properly and 90% of her wardrobe consists of MY old clothing "borrowed" whenever she drops by for a visit and rummages through my closet...  Typical!  :giggles:

I know that pearls are timeless and classic and perfect for a young lady... but maybe I'll wait until she can take care of them.  Maybe college graduation in 3 years?!  Hopefully by then she will have "grown up" a little?


... As far as my own wish list, I just got the rose gold Tiffany bean necklace earlier this month, and I placed my order for my DBTY rose gold earrings earlier today, so... I'm banned until further notice as far as buying goodies for myself!     My parents, step-parents, and former in-laws all chipped in to help with the earrings, so they're my "official" Christmas gift.  The bean was just something special for myself because I decided that I loved it (and my DBTY earrings were out of stock at the time).
If I had the funds, I would end up with a DBTY in rose gold for myself... and possibly the rose gold small oval key... but the key is out of stock and the funds are there for neither.  Maybe soon, if I save my pennies again!


I do hope that you find a little blue box under your Christmas tree, though!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

advokaitplm said:


> PeacefulMommy-- I think the CBTY may be a better option... The turquoise one is particularly pretty and turquoise is a stone that symbolizes protection and good fortune in many cultures.  It's more substantial that the diamond one (and cheaper too maybe? I can't remember). Let us know what you choose!



Thank you for that!  I will certainly look into the CBTY, too.  Her favorite color is pink, so maybe I can find a pink stone instead of the diamond for a similar price?  

I don't think the turquoise is quite her style...  But it is a lovely thought and *I* enjoy turquoise!    Lapis is also lovely.

I'll spend some more time browsing.  I still have a few days to get it by Christmas!


----------



## Caz71

PeacefulMommy said:


> Thank you!  That photo is actually very helpful!
> 
> I wanted to get my younger sister something from Tiffany & Co. for Christmas, but I bought her a Return to Tiffany double mini heart tag necklace for a previous occasion ...and she admitted to me last week that she stopped wearing it because it got "rusty".  She didn't want to say anything & hurt my feelings!     She's only 19 and apparently didn't realize that you need to polish sterling silver jewelry once in a while!  I explained to her that because she lives at the beach and plays sports while wearing the necklace, her jewelry wasn't "rusty" -- it's tarnishing!!!  And the problem is easily remedied.
> 
> So... I already bought her a silver polishing cloth the last time I was at Tiffany... but thought I might add something like the smallest DBTY in silver... since nothing else catches my eye for her this year...
> 
> Thanks again!



Hey PM - that is interesting. I got the double mini blue for myself for xmas and I have just worn a few times and the heart has become cloudy. tried polishing with the silver cloth, not much help. I def want the DBTY next!


----------



## AndieAbroad

advokaitplm said:


> PeacefulMommy-- I think the CBTY may be a better option... The turquoise one is particularly pretty and turquoise is a stone that symbolizes protection and good fortune in many cultures.  It's more substantial that the diamond one (and cheaper too maybe? I can't remember). Let us know what you choose!



That's a great idea  There is a pink sapphire 0.08 that is less expensive than the diamond one, and looks very feminine...


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Caz71 said:


> Hey PM - that is interesting. I got the double mini blue for myself for xmas and I have just worn a few times and the heart has become cloudy. tried polishing with the silver cloth, not much help. I def want the DBTY next!



Interesting!  

The double tags I purchased for her were both sterling silver - no enamel or stones - so I'm assuming that she meant "tarnished" and not "rusty".  (_If she really means rusty, I'll be taking up the problem directly with Tiffany & Co.!!_)  I've asked her to send me a photo of her tag necklace so that I can assess the situation, but you know 18/19 year-olds...  They don't get around to doing anything you ask of them.

I was working on the theory that the tag necklace may or may not polish clean, but that if I purchase her something new and she cares for it properly right from the beginning... it will hopefully last a lifetime this time around!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Caz71 said:


> Hey PM - that is interesting. I got the double mini blue for myself for xmas and I have just worn a few times and the heart has become cloudy. tried polishing with the silver cloth, not much help. I def want the DBTY next!



Just wanted to add my two pennies in here too: I own the double mini heart tag with enamel blue heart as well and in addition to the scratches, there's a small bit of clouding on the RTT mini tags on its front top right hand side and back top area. 

I've tried polishing it to no avail, and I haven't worn this piece as often as some of my other RTT tag pieces. I'd try a dip except I don't want to damage the pretty blue enamel.

Also, back on topic to DBTY - it seems diamond specs are not included for the collection on the UK website. I click on a carat size to add and it goes straight into my basket. For the much more expensive pieces (eg. platinum), I'm told to call customer services. Perhaps it's something I need  query about in person? If so, I'd better wait for all this Xmas and Valentines day hoo-ha to die down (plus it gives me time to save more funds... three bangles are not cheap, but I am not allowed to wear them yet!).


----------



## BreadnGem

PeacefulMommy said:


> Thank you for that!  I will certainly look into the CBTY, too.  *Her favorite color is pink, so maybe I can find a pink stone instead of the diamond for a similar price?  *
> 
> I don't think the turquoise is quite her style...  But it is a lovely thought and *I* enjoy turquoise!    Lapis is also lovely.
> 
> I'll spend some more time browsing.  I still have a few days to get it by Christmas!



Hey Peaceful, if your sis likes pink, you can consider getting her the Tiffany color-by-the-yard necklace in pink sapphire?

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+15-c+288187-r+101287465-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I think the price is quite reasonable and it looks really pretty. I believe i saw a photo of another TPFer wearing it before. Maybe you can find some modelling shots if you do a search. TBH i won't mind getting one of these myself! : p


----------



## Caz71

ShimmerDreamz said:


> Just wanted to add my two pennies in here too: I own the double mini heart tag with enamel blue heart as well and in addition to the scratches, there's a small bit of clouding on the RTT mini tags on its front top right hand side and back top area.
> 
> I've tried polishing it to no avail, and I haven't worn this piece as often as some of my other RTT tag pieces. I'd try a dip except I don't want to damage the pretty blue enamel.
> 
> Also, back on topic to DBTY - it seems diamond specs are not included for the collection on the UK website. I click on a carat size to add and it goes straight into my basket. For the much more expensive pieces (eg. platinum), I'm told to call customer services. Perhaps it's something I need  query about in person? If so, I'd better wait for all this Xmas and Valentines day hoo-ha to die down (plus it gives me time to save more funds... three bangles are not cheap, but I am not allowed to wear them yet!).



Yes left part cloudy and on the back. Im thinking fm sweat maybe.


----------



## advokaitplm

AndieAbroad said:


> That's a great idea  There is a pink sapphire 0.08 that is less expensive than the diamond one, and looks very feminine...



Second this, and because of the design it is sporty as well.


----------



## SabiLyn

Got my first DBTY necklace from Tiffany's. I love it more Than I could have imagined. It's so simple but beautiful!! Haven't taken it off since I received it !!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

BreadnGem said:


> Hey Peaceful, if your sis likes pink, you can consider getting her the Tiffany color-by-the-yard necklace in pink sapphire?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+15-c+288187-r+101287465-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> I think the price is quite reasonable and it looks really pretty. I believe i saw a photo of another TPFer wearing it before. Maybe you can find some modelling shots if you do a search. TBH i won't mind getting one of these myself! : p



Thanks for that suggestion!  It's only $25 more than the 0.03ct DBTY, but the CBTY pink sapphire is 0.08ct... so it's certainly worth the small difference!  I'll definitely keep this one in mind.    Thanks again!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Caz71 said:


> Yes left part cloudy and on the back. Im thinking fm sweat maybe.



Quite strange that it's just this piece with the issue. None of my other Tiffany necklaces have this problem, including the circle notes alphabet pendent and RRT heart... Would sweat really cause silver cloudiness? I don't normally swear on my chest anyway (as indelicate as this topic is, lol) - the 16 inch chain really does keep the tags away from danger!


----------



## advokaitplm

SabiLyn said:


> Got my first DBTY necklace from Tiffany's. I love it more Than I could have imagined. It's so simple but beautiful!! Haven't taken it off since I received it !!
> 
> View attachment 1988169



This size is SOOOOOOOOO perfect and looks so wonderful on you!
Care to share the size/stats/metal/price with us?


----------



## SabiLyn

advokaitplm said:


> This size is SOOOOOOOOO perfect and looks so wonderful on you!
> Care to share the size/stats/metal/price with us?



yes, its the 18 inch silver chain, i think .05. 
and thank you!


----------



## BreadnGem

SabiLyn said:


> yes, its the 18 inch silver chain, i think .05.
> and thank you!



Wow! It looks much bigger than .05!


----------



## Caz71

ShimmerDreamz said:


> Quite strange that it's just this piece with the issue. None of my other Tiffany necklaces have this problem, including the circle notes alphabet pendent and RRT heart... Would sweat really cause silver cloudiness? I don't normally swear on my chest anyway (as indelicate as this topic is, lol) - the 16 inch chain really does keep the tags away from danger!



I had abit of clouding on my RTT heart small size but it seems to have disappeared for now. Maybe skin reacts to it? My mini hearts is on 18 inches. so can move around abit..


----------



## Caz71

SabiLyn said:


> yes, its the 18 inch silver chain, i think .05.
> and thank you!



Thanks for sharing as thats the same one I must get! Ye it looks pretty big the diamond..


----------



## eugin111

I recently bought a 0.05 carat yellow gold dbty style (not tiffany) but am having second thoughts on the Diamond size. I'm trying to decide if I should get the 0.08 instead. However I plan to get s bigger size in the future to layer with (maybe 0.12 ish) so not sure if it would look better with the bigger size difference (layered with the one I have now) or is it too insubstantial? Any suggestions or opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## eugin111

sorry about the sideways picture, I tried to fix it but couldn't figure out how!

EDIT: fixed it!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

SabiLyn said:


> Got my first DBTY necklace from Tiffany's. I love it more Than I could have imagined. It's so simple but beautiful!! Haven't taken it off since I received it !!



That's so pretty! It makes me really want a DBTY soon... tpf is such a dangerous place!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

eugin111 said:


> I recently bought a 0.05 carat yellow gold dbty style (not tiffany) but am having second thoughts on the Diamond size. I'm trying to decide if I should get the 0.08 instead. However I plan to get s bigger size in the future to layer with (maybe 0.12 ish) so not sure if it would look better with the bigger size difference (layered with the one I have now) or is it too insubstantial? Any suggestions or opinions would be appreciated!



How badly do you want the 0.08? I think that as long as the larger diamond like 0.12 has a longer chain, both the 0.05 and 0.08 would work well. A lot of the time it's down to personal preference, I think. 

Could you go into store and try layering with the two options? I recently had the dilemma with the Tiffany bean sizes and it made the choice easier to wear the chains in person and see, as opposed to feverishly trying to imagine how the sizes would look. Hope this helps


----------



## BreadnGem

^^ Agree. You will be able to decide better if you try on the different sizes and see which combination you prefer.


----------



## eugin111

Thanks for your opinion! I think ill just keep the 0.05 and save the hassle, cant wait to save up and get the bigger diamond!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Tiffany & Co. (and TPF) is a very, very dangerous place!

I went and purchased the CBTY in pink sapphire for my sister...  Thank you everyone here for all of the suggestions!!  

I also found myself looking at DBTY in rose gold... 

And my former Mother-in-Law (who was shopping with me) decided that she now wants a DBTY in yellow gold...



Dangerous, dangerous.


Can anyone tell me... If I want something very simple to wear daily and not even think about it... Is the smallest 0.03ct DBTY in rose gold worth the purchase?  Or should I really save the extra $200 for the bigger 0.07ct stone?  To me, a bigger or smaller diamond isn't an issue.  But I'm wondering what others' opinions might be?

FMIL has already decided that she wants the 0.08ct in yellow gold for $615.  I'm just undecided as to whether I should get the simple 0.03ct, or save the additional $200 for the 0.07ct?
As much as I would LOVE the 0.17ct -- There's no way I can spend $1,200 after buying my 0.14ct DBTY earrings!  (The earrings will arrive TOMORROW NIGHT, by the way.    YAY!!)


----------



## PeacefulMommy

eugin111 said:


> sorry about the sideways picture, I tried to fix it but couldn't figure out how!
> 
> EDIT: fixed it!



HOW?!  I've been trying to figure it out for weeks!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

PeacefulMommy said:


> Tiffany & Co. (and TPF) is a very, very dangerous place!
> 
> I went and purchased the CBTY in pink sapphire for my sister...  Thank you everyone here for all of the suggestions!!
> 
> I also found myself looking at DBTY in rose gold...
> 
> And my former Mother-in-Law (who was shopping with me) decided that she now wants a DBTY in yellow gold...
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous, dangerous.
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me... If I want something very simple to wear daily and not even think about it... Is the smallest 0.03ct DBTY in rose gold worth the purchase?  Or should I really save the extra $200 for the bigger 0.07ct stone?  To me, a bigger or smaller diamond isn't an issue.  But I'm wondering what others' opinions might be?
> 
> FMIL has already decided that she wants the 0.08ct in yellow gold for $615.  I'm just undecided as to whether I should get the simple 0.03ct, or save the additional $200 for the 0.07ct?
> As much as I would LOVE the 0.17ct -- There's no way I can spend $1,200 after buying my 0.14ct DBTY earrings!  (The earrings will arrive TOMORROW NIGHT, by the way.    YAY!!)




IMHO the .03 is just so small...too small.  get the .07, no question.


----------



## eugin111

PeacefulMommy said:


> HOW?!  I've been trying to figure it out for weeks!


I'm not sure how it worked, but I edited the photo by uploading sideways on purpose, and fixed the picture to be on the right side again. Then re-edit/re upload again. Hope this helped!


----------



## etk123

PeacefulMommy said:


> Save for the bigger one, the .03 is teeny. Since you just got your bean and  your earrings are on their way (YAY!), maybe you could take a little break and save for the .17ct. There's a big difference there to my eye, and I always love something more when I wait to get what I really want!


----------



## EMDOC

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Tiffany & Co. (and TPF) is a very, very dangerous place!
> 
> I went and purchased the CBTY in pink sapphire for my sister...  Thank you everyone here for all of the suggestions!!
> 
> I also found myself looking at DBTY in rose gold...
> 
> And my former Mother-in-Law (who was shopping with me) decided that she now wants a DBTY in yellow gold...
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous, dangerous.
> 
> Can anyone tell me... If I want something very simple to wear daily and not even think about it... Is the smallest 0.03ct DBTY in rose gold worth the purchase?  Or should I really save the extra $200 for the bigger 0.07ct stone?  To me, a bigger or smaller diamond isn't an issue.  But I'm wondering what others' opinions might be?
> 
> FMIL has already decided that she wants the 0.08ct in yellow gold for $615.  I'm just undecided as to whether I should get the simple 0.03ct, or save the additional $200 for the 0.07ct?
> As much as I would LOVE the 0.17ct -- There's no way I can spend $1,200 after buying my 0.14ct DBTY earrings!  (The earrings will arrive TOMORROW NIGHT, by the way.    YAY!!)



Don't get the smallest diamond. It's not worth it. I actually went in Tiffany today to buy the .08 ct and left with the .12ct after seeing how small the diamonds really are. The earrings are next on my list (gorgeous in person). It's too funny how we've purchased in the reverse order.


----------



## BreadnGem

PeacefulMommy said:


> Tiffany & Co. (and TPF) is a very, very dangerous place!
> 
> I went and purchased the CBTY in pink sapphire for my sister...  Thank you everyone here for all of the suggestions!!
> 
> I also found myself looking at DBTY in rose gold...
> 
> And my former Mother-in-Law (who was shopping with me) decided that she now wants a DBTY in yellow gold...
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous, dangerous.
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me... If I want something very simple to wear daily and not even think about it... Is the smallest 0.03ct DBTY in rose gold worth the purchase?  Or should I really save the extra $200 for the bigger 0.07ct stone?  To me, a bigger or smaller diamond isn't an issue.  But I'm wondering what others' opinions might be?
> 
> FMIL has already decided that she wants the 0.08ct in yellow gold for $615.  I'm just undecided as to whether I should get the simple 0.03ct, or save the additional $200 for the 0.07ct?
> As much as I would LOVE the 0.17ct -- There's no way I can spend $1,200 after buying my 0.14ct DBTY earrings!  (The earrings will arrive TOMORROW NIGHT, by the way.    YAY!!)



If it's just $200 diff, then get the  .07. I think 0.03 may not be worth it. Or simply save more for the 0.17. 

But i was just wondering - since the back of the diamond (the cutlet) is exposed, would a bigger diamond, eg the  .17 poke you more than the  .07? Thats something i've been thinking abt myself. I wld love to get one too but I wld hate to pay quite a bit for something and find it uncomfortable to wear. Have you tried on all 3 sizes at the store? Can u feel the "poking" much? Some people dont feel it at all, so i'm curious.


----------



## EMDOC

YG 16in .12ct


----------



## PeacefulMommy

BreadnGem said:


> If it's just $200 diff, then get the  .07. I think 0.03 may not be worth it. Or simply save more for the 0.17.
> 
> But i was just wondering - since the back of the diamond (the cutlet) is exposed, would a bigger diamond, eg the  .17 poke you more than the  .07? Thats something i've been thinking abt myself. I wld love to get one too but I wld hate to pay quite a bit for something and find it uncomfortable to wear. Have you tried on all 3 sizes at the store? Can u feel the "poking" much? Some people dont feel it at all, so i'm curious.



I had a 0.12ct (long gone, sadly) and I could feel the cutlet scratching/poking me when the diamond moved/shifted.  The diamond poked out the back and was annoying.  

I tried on the 0.07ct in store and it wasn't large enough to poke.  The store didn't have a 0.03ct that I could try on, but obviously that wouldn't do any poking!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

EMDOC said:


> View attachment 1990439
> 
> 
> YG 16in .12ct



LOVE it!

I'm quite sad that the 0.12ct doesn't come in rose gold, really.  There is a huge difference in the price of the 0.12ct yellow and the 0.17ct rose gold...  I would much prefer a 0.12ct rose gold at the lower price!  *sigh*


----------



## PeacefulMommy

This _was_ my 0.12ct DBTY necklace... before I sold it.  Excuse the photo, please, it was taken in 2009 and wasn't necessarily focusing on the DBTY...

I found that the cutlet often poked or scratched, so I believe my next DBTY purchase will be smaller than 0.12ct, as I need something _comfortable_ to wear daily, otherwise it will just sit in my box gathering dust...


----------



## Tankgirl

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> This was my 0.12ct DBTY necklace... before I sold it.  Excuse the photo, please, it was taken in 2009 and wasn't necessarily focusing on the DBTY...
> 
> I found that the cutlet often poked or scratched, so I believe my next DBTY purchase will be smaller than 0.12ct, as I need something comfortable to wear daily, otherwise it will just sit in my box gathering dust...



I have the .17 RG DBTY.  It's my favorite DBTY.  The cutlet does not poke at all -- and I wear it 24/7.  In contrast, I also purchased the .29 YG DBTY, which did poke uncomfortably.  (I have since returned it.). My theory is that the wider bezel on the RG pieces prevents them from poking.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Tankgirl said:


> I have the .17 RG DBTY.  It's my favorite DBTY.  The cutlet does not poke at all -- and I wear it 24/7.  In contrast, I also purchased the .29 YG DBTY, which did poke uncomfortably.  (I have since returned it.). My theory is that the wider bezel on the RG pieces prevents them from poking.



Thank you for that!!  That actually gives me hope that I would be able to wear a 0.17ct RG DBTY.  Does the cutlet stick out in the back of the bezel (as though it could poke) or is the bezel wide enough to entirely conceal the cutlet?


----------



## Tankgirl

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Thank you for that!!  That actually gives me hope that I would be able to wear a 0.17ct RG DBTY.  Does the cutlet stick out in the back of the bezel (as though it could poke) or is the bezel wide enough to entirely conceal the cutlet?



The cutlet in the .17 RG DBTY does not poke at all, even when you put your finger on the back side.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Tankgirl said:


> The cutlet in the .17 RG DBTY does not poke at all, even when you put your finger on the back side.



Excellent!!  Thank you!    Now I'm not afraid of the RG version...  The yellow gold version poked/scratched and I just couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Tankgirl said:


> The cutlet in the .17 RG DBTY does not poke at all, even when you put your finger on the back side.



Tankgirl, do you happen to have a modeling shot of your 0.17ct RG DBTY so that I can get a better idea of how it looks when worn?


----------



## BreadnGem

PeacefulMommy said:


> This _was_ my 0.12ct DBTY necklace... before I sold it.  Excuse the photo, please, it was taken in 2009 and wasn't necessarily focusing on the DBTY...
> 
> I found that the cutlet often poked or scratched, so I believe my next DBTY purchase will be smaller than 0.12ct, as I need something _comfortable_ to wear daily, otherwise it will just sit in my box gathering dust...



Wow Peaceful, u look so pretty in that photo. That  .12 looked like a good size. 

I was thinking that if i ever get a dbty i'll choose either  .07 rg,  .08yg or  .12 yg, cos i hate wearing jewellery that scratches me. But the other comments abt the  .17 not poking makes me think that is an option too


----------



## advokaitplm

PeacefulMommy said:


> Tankgirl, do you happen to have a modeling shot of your 0.17ct RG DBTY so that I can get a better idea of how it looks when worn?



If you search some of the other threads, there is someone who bought one and then exchanged it for the platinum version. Her username is completely escaping me right now!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

BreadnGem said:


> Wow Peaceful, u look so pretty in that photo. That  .12 looked like a good size.
> 
> I was thinking that if i ever get a dbty i'll choose either  .07 rg,  .08yg or  .12 yg, cos i hate wearing jewellery that scratches me. But the other comments abt the  .17 not poking makes me think that is an option too



Thank you!!  (About the photo compliment...  )

I'm thinking that ANY of the RG versions would be good enough for me, but the 0.17ct is quite tempting... 

I find myself wondering now, however, if I should exchange my RG bean for an RG DBTY to match the earrings?


----------



## BreadnGem

PeacefulMommy said:


> Thank you!!  (About the photo compliment...  )
> 
> I'm thinking that ANY of the RG versions would be good enough for me, but the 0.17ct is quite tempting...
> 
> I find myself wondering now, however, if I should exchange my RG bean for an RG DBTY to match the earrings?



Well, tbh if i were u i wld keep the bean and save up for a dbty. That way, u have more options. Sometimes it is nice to have more than 1 necklace 

Besides, both the bean and dbty are very wearable so u will get lots of use out of both!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

advokaitplm said:


> If you search some of the other threads, there is someone who bought one and then exchanged it for the platinum version. Her username is completely escaping me right now!



Was it bossalover?  I did see a photo of her 0.17ct RG DBTY and it's LOVELY but looks very big...  Maybe it was just the photo I found?


----------



## laeticia

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Was it bossalover?  I did see a photo of her 0.17ct RG DBTY and it's LOVELY but looks very big...  Maybe it was just the photo I found?



Hi, here's a modeling pic of my rose gold 0.17 DBTY. I think it looks bigger than it actually is in photos. My mom still doesn't understand why I bought it since she calls it a small diamond. Hts


----------



## advokaitplm

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Was it bossalover?  I did see a photo of her 0.17ct RG DBTY and it's LOVELY but looks very big...  Maybe it was just the photo I found?



Actually no it was Faye... something... (Maybe wolf? )  I'd love to see bossalover's though!


----------



## advokaitplm

laeticia said:
			
		

> Hi, here's a modeling pic of my rose gold 0.17 DBTY. I think it looks bigger than it actually is in photos. My mom still doesn't understand why I bought it since she calls it a small diamond. Hts


It looks gorgeous, thanks for the picture!


----------



## laeticia

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> It looks gorgeous, thanks for the picture!



Np, glad to share with other like-minded fans


----------



## rosieroseanna

So classic


----------



## PeacefulMommy

laeticia said:


> Hi, here's a modeling pic of my rose gold 0.17 DBTY. I think it looks bigger than it actually is in photos. My mom still doesn't understand why I bought it since she calls it a small diamond. Hts
> 
> View attachment 1991549



VERY pretty!  I love, love, love the RG DBTY necklaces.  

Can you tell me... Does the 0.17ct flip very often?  I've heard that the bigger stones don't flip as much, but I haven't experienced anything bigger than the 0.12ct yellow gold, and the 0.17 rose gold is a bigger stone AND has the wider bezel, so... I thought I'd ask!


----------



## laeticia

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> VERY pretty!  I love, love, love the RG DBTY necklaces.
> 
> Can you tell me... Does the 0.17ct flip very often?  I've heard that the bigger stones don't flip as much, but I haven't experienced anything bigger than the 0.12ct yellow gold, and the 0.17 rose gold is a bigger stone AND has the wider bezel, so... I thought I'd ask!



Mine doesn't flip over, but it flips up to one side, maybe about an inch and a half off center, so I will have to re-adjust it during the day. I did try on a 0.07 RG necklace which had three diamonds, and found that one of them flipped over just when trying them on in the store.


----------



## Tankgirl

laeticia said:
			
		

> Mine doesn't flip over, but it flips up to one side, maybe about an inch and a half off center, so I will have to re-adjust it during the day. I did try on a 0.07 RG necklace which had three diamonds, and found that one of them flipped over just when trying them on in the store.



Does anyone know the best way to a new Tiffany DBTY?  I just bought a YG .05 necklace that can't be returned because I had it altered to 15" at the time of purchase.  I think I would have happier with the .03 RG.  It's not a big deal -- after all, I don't see it while wearing it.  I guess I'm just wondering how to sell a Tiffany piece.


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the best way to a new Tiffany DBTY?  I just bought a YG .05 necklace that can't be returned because I had it altered to 15" at the time of purchase.  I think I would have happier with the .03 RG.  It's not a big deal -- after all, I don't see it while wearing it.  I guess I'm just wondering how to sell a Tiffany piece.



Oops.  I forgot the verb in the first sentence.  It should be: ... the best way to sell...


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Tankgirl said:


> Does anyone know the best way to a new Tiffany DBTY?  I just bought a YG .05 necklace that can't be returned because I had it altered to 15" at the time of purchase.  I think I would have happier with the .03 RG.  It's not a big deal -- after all, I don't see it while wearing it.  I guess I'm just wondering how to sell a Tiffany piece.



Unfortunately, the only way I've found is eBay.  

You don't get anywhere near what Tiffany jewelry is worth at pawn shops or selling to other jewelers.  Selling on Craigslist and in the newspaper is risky, and I've read several times about people being robbed/killed when meeting with potential "buyers" from those forums.  

eBay has been the best way for me to rid myself of old Tiffany pieces and get funds for new ones.  I sold my YG DBTY and my Elsa Peretti 'kiss' disc on eBay for reasonable sums, not too much below retail.  I used those funds (plus some savings and gift money) to buy my new DBTY earrings and my RG bean!


----------



## Tankgirl

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, the only way I've found is eBay.
> 
> You don't get anywhere near what Tiffany jewelry is worth at pawn shops or selling to other jewelers.  Selling on Craigslist and in the newspaper is risky, and I've read several times about people being robbed/killed when meeting with potential "buyers" from those forums.
> 
> eBay has been the best way for me to rid myself of old Tiffany pieces and get funds for new ones.  I sold my YG DBTY and my Elsa Peretti 'kiss' disc on eBay for reasonable sums, not too much below retail.  I used those funds (plus some savings and gift money) to buy my new DBTY earrings and my RG bean!



Oh, thank you for that insight.  I did have the impression
 that Craigslist is risky, and now I know not to go that route.  I've never done eBay before, but there's a first time for everything.

Thanks again.


----------



## nc.girl

Tankgirl said:


> Oh, thank you for that insight.  I did have the impression
> that Craigslist is risky, and now I know not to go that route.  I've never done eBay before, but there's a first time for everything.
> 
> Thanks again.



If you do try Craigslist, just be sure to meet in a public place for your safety...a bank or a jewelry store, something like that. I've sold lots of things on CL with no issues, but I'm very cautious and won't meet someone just anywhere.


----------



## laeticia

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> VERY pretty!  I love, love, love the RG DBTY necklaces.
> 
> Can you tell me... Does the 0.17ct flip very often?  I've heard that the bigger stones don't flip as much, but I haven't experienced anything bigger than the 0.12ct yellow gold, and the 0.17 rose gold is a bigger stone AND has the wider bezel, so... I thought I'd ask!



Hi PeacefulMommy, here's another modeling pic for you worn with my new medium bow necklace. I love RG as well and wanted to get the RG bow necklace but it only comes in the mini size, which looks a little kiddish on me and I couldn't layer it with DBTY.


----------



## Caz71

laeticia said:


> Hi PeacefulMommy, here's another modeling pic for you worn with my new medium bow necklace. I love RG as well and wanted to get the RG bow necklace but it only comes in the mini size, which looks a little kiddish on me and I couldn't layer it with DBTY.
> 
> View attachment 1992780



Luv both!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

laeticia said:


> Hi PeacefulMommy, here's another modeling pic for you worn with my new medium bow necklace. I love RG as well and wanted to get the RG bow necklace but it only comes in the mini size, which looks a little kiddish on me and I couldn't layer it with DBTY.
> 
> View attachment 1992780



So lovely!  Thank you so much for that!  The more photos you list, the more I start telling myself that I _*NEED*_ the 0.17ct instead of the smaller 0.07ct. :giggles:

I tried on the 0.07ct in store, and it's perfect for every day (if I shorten the chain) and very simple... But now I'm thinking that I should try on all 3 sizes in store to see which I love.  (The store I visited only had the middle size in stock while I was there.)


----------



## laeticia

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> So lovely!  Thank you so much for that!  The more photos you list, the more I start telling myself that I NEED the 0.17ct instead of the smaller 0.07ct. :giggles:
> 
> I tried on the 0.07ct in store, and it's perfect for every day (if I shorten the chain) and very simple... But now I'm thinking that I should try on all 3 sizes in store to see which I love.  (The store I visited only had the middle size in stock while I was there.)



I actually wish Tiffany would come out with a bigger carat size for the RG DBTY. I shortened mine by 0.5 inch so that I could wear it everyday and layered with most necklaces, but what I would really like is to layer it with another DBTY. If you have the budget the 0.12 size actually looks nice layered with the 0.17! But since I shortened the chain, I have to layer it with other necklaces. 

Whatever you decide, I'm sure it'll be lovely!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

laeticia said:


> I actually wish Tiffany would come out with a bigger carat size for the RG DBTY. I shortened mine by 0.5 inch so that I could wear it everyday and layered with most necklaces, but what I would really like is to layer it with another DBTY. If you have the budget the 0.12 size actually looks nice layered with the 0.17! But since I shortened the chain, I have to layer it with other necklaces.
> 
> Whatever you decide, I'm sure it'll be lovely!



The 0.12ct size?

I was under the impression that the RG DBTY only came as .03 / .07 / .17 ?  

Or did you mean another metal?


----------



## laeticia

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> The 0.12ct size?
> 
> I was under the impression that the RG DBTY only came as .03 / .07 / .17 ?
> 
> Or did you mean another metal?



Sorry I meant in a different metal! I tried on the platinum recently and the color contrast was quite nice with the RG. But it's a thought in case you go ahead with the 0.12 YG instead of the 0.17 RG.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

laeticia said:


> Sorry I meant in a different metal! I tried on the platinum recently and the color contrast was quite nice with the RG. But it's a thought in case you go ahead with the 0.12 YG instead of the 0.17 RG.



Ahhh, ok.   

I did own the 0.12ct in YG and the cutlet on the back bothered me, so I sold it.  Unfortunately, I'm allergic to WG and silver (most white metals, with the exception of platinum, as far as I'm aware).  That's OK with me, because my skin is quite pink and white metals look harsh against my skin tone.

I was going to purchase a smaller DBTY to avoid the cutlet poking/scratching, but am enthusiastic about the idea of the RG 0.17ct cutlet not sticking out the back, because then it won't poke/scratch and I can still have a larger DBTY.

And I'd planned to layer a RG DBTY with the RG bean I already have.


----------



## laeticia

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Ahhh, ok.
> 
> I did own the 0.12ct in YG and the cutlet on the back bothered me, so I sold it.  Unfortunately, I'm allergic to WG and silver (most white metals, with the exception of platinum, as far as I'm aware).  That's OK with me, because my skin is quite pink and white metals look harsh against my skin tone.
> 
> I was going to purchase a smaller DBTY to avoid the cutlet poking/scratching, but am enthusiastic about the idea of the RG 0.17ct cutlet not sticking out the back, because then it won't poke/scratch and I can still have a larger DBTY.
> 
> And I'd planned to layer a RG DBTY with the RG bean I already have.



Ah sorry i thought you were considering the 0.12 YG. The RG DBTY definitely doesn't poke at all  I may have gone overboard on the layering though cos the bow necklace is the 2nd necklace I've bought to layer with it!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

laeticia said:


> Ah sorry i thought you were considering the 0.12 YG. The RG DBTY definitely doesn't poke at all  I may have gone overboard on the layering though cos the bow necklace is the 2nd necklace I've bought to layer with it!



As long as you don't wear them ALL together, I don't think you can have enough necklaces!  Layering is fine if done tastefully.


----------



## vonvonnie

Hi all! So my husband got me a CBTY necklace for Christmas, my first Tiffany piece.  Now, I'm pretty sure this is the 16 inch chain, and to me I'm not sure if this is awkwardly short or not for my size (I'm not petite, pretty muscular sz 12). My 16 looks much shorter than others I've seen on this thread (or am I just thick neck self conscious?? LOL)  I would love to layer it with another necklace eventually (Birthday is in Feb!) but is this just shorter than any other necklace I have - is this how it is supposed to fit?  Sorry if my pic is large...first time posting one from ipad.


----------



## Foxysnob

Hi von, this looks like the 16inch to me, looks great on you but if it feels uncomfy perhaps it would be worth getting it extended! I am lucky as the 16 inch is longer on me, it sits just below the hollow on my throat! Lovely piece though! xx


----------



## Dr.Drew

vonvonnie said:
			
		

> Hi all! So my husband got me a CBTY necklace for Christmas, my first Tiffany piece.  Now, I'm pretty sure this is the 16 inch chain, and to me I'm not sure if this is awkwardly short or not for my size (I'm not petite, pretty muscular sz 12). My 16 looks much shorter than others I've seen on this thread (or am I just thick neck self conscious?? LOL)  I would love to layer it with another necklace eventually (Birthday is in Feb!) but is this just shorter than any other necklace I have - is this how it is supposed to fit?  Sorry if my pic is large...first time posting one from ipad.



I think it looks great on you! Mine comes farther down so it seems to get covered by my clothing a lot. However if it is too tight they can add extensions at the store.


----------



## vonvonnie

Thanks ladies! I wasn't sure if this was right or tight, it's definitely not uncomfortable though.  I think it's the perfect length and color to layer with a  small rose gold diamond that would sit about an inch longer, since it will pick up on the pink of the sapphire.    I'm not usually A metals mixer, but I think it might look nice.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

It's lovely!! 

From the photo, it definitely looks like its 16 inches. And I *wish* the 16" hung like that on me!! I have to have mine shortened to get it to hang there. I love the way it sits on you. Very pretty and perfect for layering!


----------



## Caz71

Yes i find the16 inch tight. See how you go. It looks lovely. I WANT ONE lol what size diamond?


----------



## BreadnGem

vonvonnie said:


> Hi all! So my husband got me a CBTY necklace for Christmas, my first Tiffany piece.  Now, I'm pretty sure this is the 16 inch chain, and to me I'm not sure if this is awkwardly short or not for my size (I'm not petite, pretty muscular sz 12). My 16 looks much shorter than others I've seen on this thread (or am I just thick neck self conscious?? LOL)  I would love to layer it with another necklace eventually (Birthday is in Feb!) but is this just shorter than any other necklace I have - is this how it is supposed to fit?  Sorry if my pic is large...first time posting one from ipad.



A very nice 1st piece! If u plan on layering it with another necklace, this length is perfect!


----------



## eugin111

I know that tiffany diamonds are cut more shallow, so the table is wider and the carat looks bigger than they really are. From looking at the pictures, would you say that a tiffany 0.08 carat would be similar to a non-tiffany 0.1 carat?


----------



## BreadnGem

eugin111 said:


> I know that tiffany diamonds are cut more shallow, so the table is wider and the carat looks bigger than they really are. From looking at the pictures, would you say that a tiffany 0.08 carat would be similar to a non-tiffany 0.1 carat?



I've been wondering abt that too. There is a non-tiffany necklace i'm eyeing and it is  .10 but slightly more expensive than the tiffany rg  .07 & yg .08. But if the tiffany ones look just as big with the wider table then i would rather get a tiffany one and save the extra money.


----------



## Caz71

darkangel07760 said:


> I would say that the cut is going to be the most important factor here.
> It is so hard, in my opinion, to judge a diamond simply from specs, but... I would go with 5 as my first choice, and then 1 as my second choice.
> Good luck with your decision!



Hi darkangel - do you still have a pic of yr aquamarine dbty. I really love that color. Many thanks


----------



## Omgwhyy

Hi ladies, I was wondering if y'all can help me out 
So my birthday is coming up in two weeks and my Dbf will be buying me a dbty necklace. This will also be my first tiffany piece. So my dilemma is that I love the dbty but I also like the pink sapphire cbty. I am turning 22. i'll be graduating soon and probably be working in an office setting soon (HR specialization). I would like to wear the necklace daily including at work as well but I'm afraid that the pink color seems childish? Also of the dbty three sizes that tiffany offers in ss, what size would suit me best in terms of my age, profession, and the fact that this will be my first tiffany piece. Or should I just choose a different tiffany piece like the bean and buy the dbty for when I'm older? 
Any help is much appreciated~


----------



## BreadnGem

Omgwhyy said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if y'all can help me out
> So my birthday is coming up in two weeks and my Dbf will be buying me a dbty necklace. This will also be my first tiffany piece. So my dilemma is that I love the dbty but I also like the pink sapphire cbty. I am turning 22. i'll be graduating soon and probably be working in an office setting soon (HR specialization). I would like to wear the necklace daily including at work as well but I'm afraid that the pink color seems childish? Also of the dbty three sizes that tiffany offers in ss, what size would suit me best in terms of my age, profession, and the fact that this will be my first tiffany piece. Or should I just choose a different tiffany piece like the bean and buy the dbty for when I'm older?
> Any help is much appreciated~



I dont think the pink sapphire is childish at all. It is very pretty and subtle. If anything, i feel that u need only worry that the pink colour may not go with all colours of your outfits! 

Re the dbty sizes, i think all 3 sizes will be fine. I dont see any issues with wearing any of the sizes in you future profession. I wore a  .17 diamond solitaire for long periods in the first few years of my 1st job.


----------



## Dr.Drew

Omgwhyy said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I was wondering if y'all can help me out
> So my birthday is coming up in two weeks and my Dbf will be buying me a dbty necklace. This will also be my first tiffany piece. So my dilemma is that I love the dbty but I also like the pink sapphire cbty. I am turning 22. i'll be graduating soon and probably be working in an office setting soon (HR specialization). I would like to wear the necklace daily including at work as well but I'm afraid that the pink color seems childish? Also of the dbty three sizes that tiffany offers in ss, what size would suit me best in terms of my age, profession, and the fact that this will be my first tiffany piece. Or should I just choose a different tiffany piece like the bean and buy the dbty for when I'm older?
> Any help is much appreciated~



I don't think the pink is childish at all! That being said, when I looked at the pink sapphire it was hard to see the pink in it and it didn't have as much sparkle as the other stones has.


----------



## Omgwhyy

Oh... I want the sparkle LOL thank for the help ladies


----------



## darkangel07760

Caz71 said:


> Hi darkangel - do you still have a pic of yr aquamarine dbty. I really love that color. Many thanks



Here is mine!!!


----------



## ashlc68

here's my Tiffany DBTY necklace, received it as a Christmas gift from by my dbf  sterling silver, .05 on an 18" chain


----------



## BreadnGem

^^ very pretty!


----------



## Caz71

ashlc68 said:


> here's my Tiffany DBTY necklace, received it as a Christmas gift from by my dbf  sterling silver, .05 on an 18" chain



I like this size, length. Nice!


----------



## Caz71

darkangel07760 said:


> Here is mine!!!



Thanks metalhead! I cant wait to try one on...


----------



## darkangel07760

Caz71 said:


> Thanks metalhead! I cant wait to try one on...



I love it.  I had it shortened half an inch and now it sits exactly where I want it.  Let me know what you decide on!


----------



## Caz71

darkangel07760 said:


> I love it.  I had it shortened half an inch and now it sits exactly where I want it.  Let me know what you decide on!



Yeah I reckon Ill have to lengthen it one inch haha. Definitely!


----------



## advokaitplm

This is the .25 ctw dbty style necklace from Macy's in 14k YG on an 18" chain. I imagine this would be similar in size to a .14 or .17 from Tiffany's. I wanted to post the picture in here since I was having some doubts about getting it in YG and you all reassured me to go with my initial reaction to the metal color. Thank you all because its absolutely perfect! They're both super sparkly IRL but my phone won't pick up the fire they emit. So happy. They're perfect together and don't get tangled even when sleeping hardly!!!


----------



## Blossy

I really like the simplicity of the solitaire. Lovely!


----------



## BreadnGem

advokaitplm said:


> View attachment 2002994
> 
> 
> This is the .25 ctw dbty style necklace from Macy's in 14k YG on an 18" chain. I imagine this would be similar in size to a .14 or .17 from Tiffany's. I wanted to post the picture in here since I was having some doubts about getting it in YG and you all reassured me to go with my initial reaction to the metal color. Thank you all because its absolutely perfect! They're both super sparkly IRL but my phone won't pick up the fire they emit. So happy. They're perfect together and don't get tangled even when sleeping hardly!!!



I like your horse shoe necklace. It's so sparkly


----------



## Caz71

Does anyone have the DBTY ring? Or tried it on. Is the band the same material as the necklace. Id wonder if would feel like it can slip off. Thanks

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...5-p+4-c+288187-r+160297647-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## PeacefulMommy

eugin111 said:


> I recently bought a 0.05 carat yellow gold dbty style (not tiffany) but am having second thoughts on the Diamond size. I'm trying to decide if I should get the 0.08 instead. However I plan to get s bigger size in the future to layer with (maybe 0.12 ish) so not sure if it would look better with the bigger size difference (layered with the one I have now) or is it too insubstantial? Any suggestions or opinions would be appreciated!



May I ask... What is the other necklace that you were layering with your DBTY in that photo?  I like the sideways-style necklaces and it caught my eye!


----------



## eugin111

PeacefulMommy said:


> May I ask... What is the other necklace that you were layering with your DBTY in that photo?  I like the sideways-style necklaces and it caught my eye!



It's the maya brenner letter necklace


----------



## advokaitplm

BreadnGem said:
			
		

> I like your horse shoe necklace. It's so sparkly



Thanks! My mom gave it to me for my 16th birthday, I've pretty much never taken it off since.


----------



## MsBusyBee

Beautiful


----------



## PeacefulMommy

eugin111 said:


> It's the maya brenner letter necklace



Thank you!!

I did look at the Maya Brenner website and the designs are lovely.  I wish that she offered the necklaces in Rose Gold!


----------



## eugin111

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Thank you!!
> 
> I did look at the Maya Brenner website and the designs are lovely.  I wish that she offered the necklaces in Rose Gold!



You should email customer service! You never know!  I've decided to sell the dbty i own and save up for a Tiffany yellow gold dbty!!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

eugin111 said:
			
		

> You should email customer service! You never know!  I've decided to sell the dbty i own and save up for a Tiffany yellow gold dbty!!



I have emailed customer service to see if they will offer any of their designs in rose gold. 

I'm also selling several pieces on eBay at the moment, trying to earn the 0.17ct RG DBTY!


----------



## Tankgirl

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> I have emailed customer service to see if they will offer any of their designs in rose gold.
> 
> I'm also selling several pieces on eBay at the moment, trying to earn the 0.17ct RG DBTY!



You've motivated me to get set up in eBay so that I can list and sell my .05 YG 15" DBTY!  I just don't like the thin bezel used on the YG and platinum pieces.  Hopefully, it will be sold, and then I can buy the .03 RG DBTY (and have it shortened to 15").  I will then have all sizes of the RG DBTY: the 03 at 15", the .07 at 15.5", and the .17 unaltered at 16".  BTW, the .17 is my absolute favorite.  I think I will also follow the advice you gave in another post: to request that the inch that is removed be retained or future use, if ever desired.

Thanks again.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

eugin111 said:


> You should email customer service!



I received a reply from customer service saying that they are working on a line of rose gold necklaces and that they will message me as soon as they become available. Yay! I just wonder if I will have to wait long?


----------



## eugin111

PeacefulMommy said:


> I received a reply from customer service saying that they are working on a line of rose gold necklaces and that they will message me as soon as they become available. Yay! I just wonder if I will have to wait long?



yay hopefully not long if they're already working on it! its just the same designs with a different metal


----------



## sammix3

PeacefulMommy said:


> I received a reply from customer service saying that they are working on a line of rose gold necklaces and that they will message me as soon as they become available. Yay! I just wonder if I will have to wait long?



Do you know if it's existing designs or brand new ones?  Did they give you an estimated arrival date?


----------



## PeacefulMommy

sammix3 said:


> Do you know if it's existing designs or brand new ones?  Did they give you an estimated arrival date?



I believe that they were referring to existing designs, as I was inquiring about an existing design in the email.

Unfortunately, they didn't give me an estimated arrival date, only that they were "currently working on" the items in rose gold and would "let me know" via email when they were available.

I wish I had more information, too, but I don't want to be a bother!!  Haha!


----------



## sammix3

PeacefulMommy said:


> I believe that they were referring to existing designs, as I was inquiring about an existing design in the email.
> 
> Unfortunately, they didn't give me an estimated arrival date, only that they were "currently working on" the items in rose gold and would "let me know" via email when they were available.
> 
> I wish I had more information, too, but I don't want to be a bother!!  Haha!



May I ask which design you were inquiring about?

I want them to come out with more rose gold earrings!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

sammix3 said:


> May I ask which design you were inquiring about?
> 
> I want them to come out with more rose gold earrings!



I was asking about their mini sideways letter necklaces.    A member here photographed a DBTY necklace while layering with one of the Maya Brenner letter necklaces and it was just what I'm looking for!  (The perfect alternative to having my son's first initial tattooed someplace... wear it on a necklace instead!)


----------



## luvmy3girls

Tankgirl said:
			
		

> You've motivated me to get set up in eBay so that I can list and sell my .05 YG 15" DBTY!  I just don't like the thin bezel used on the YG and platinum pieces.  Hopefully, it will be sold, and then I can buy the .03 RG DBTY (and have it shortened to 15").  I will then have all sizes of the RG DBTY: the 03 at 15", the .07 at 15.5", and the .17 unaltered at 16".  BTW, the .17 is my absolute favorite.  I think I will also follow the advice you gave in another post: to request that the inch that is removed be retained or future use, if ever desired.
> 
> Thanks again.



Do you wear them all layered? Can I see a photo?  thanks


----------



## PeacefulMommy

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you wear them all layered? Can I see a photo?  thanks



Oh, yes please!  I would LOVE to see a photo of all three!


----------



## Caz71

Tried on the .5 SS. Im in luvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv.


----------



## Caz71

darkangel07760 said:


> Here is mine!!!



DA - went in today and tried the aquamarine.Yeah It wasnt very bright. I prefer the diamond, sparkly.


----------



## Caz71

ashlc68 said:


> here's my Tiffany DBTY necklace, received it as a Christmas gift from by my dbf  sterling silver, .05 on an 18" chain



I Tried this on today. I love it alot. But they had 16 inch.


----------



## charliefarlie

Caz71 said:


> I Tried this on today. I love it alot. But they had 16 inch.



Don't forget, they can extend the chain


----------



## danough

Is it possible to ask them to extend it when ordering online? I wanna layer 0.08 YG 16" with a 0.14 YG and I'm not sure how they'd look overlapped. :c


----------



## AndieAbroad

danough said:


> Is it possible to ask them to extend it when ordering online? I wanna layer 0.08 YG 16" with a 0.14 YG and I'm not sure how they'd look overlapped. :c



Best to order over the phone straight from Direct Marketing and speak to a real human for this. Let me know how you get on...I'd like to do this with the medium bow necklace.


----------



## darkangel07760

Caz71 said:


> DA - went in today and tried the aquamarine.Yeah It wasnt very bright. I prefer the diamond, sparkly.



The first aquamarine i had was quite pale. I went back after a week and asked to see ALL of them and i chose the  one with the brightest shade of blue! That definitely made a difference. 
But the diamond sparkles the most, thats for sure!!!


----------



## littlehomerun

My T&Co 1.60 carat-DBTY necklace is on the left.  The middle one is a regular 1-carat T&Co 4-pronged solitaire pendant.  I put them next to my T&Co engagement ring as a size reference.  
Indeed the DBTY diamond culet pokes me when I wear it.  The 4-prong is more comfortable.


----------



## Myrkur

littlehomerun said:


> My T&Co 1.60-DBTY necklace is on the left.  The middle one is a regular T&Co 4-pronged solitaire pendant.  Indeed the DBTY diamond culet pokes me when I wear it.  The 4-prong is more comfortable.



Do you have a photo wearing them on? How much carat is the solitaire pendant?


----------



## littlehomerun

Myrkur said:


> Do you have a photo wearing them on? How much carat is the solitaire pendant?



I will get my daughter to model them and take some pictures.  The DBTY pendant is 1.6 and the 4-prong is 1 carat.  The 4-prong setting is more comfortable to wear.  I am thinking about changing the setting of my 1.6 DBTY to 4-prong setting to avoid getting poked by the diamond culet.


----------



## advokaitplm

littlehomerun said:
			
		

> I will get my daughter to model them and take some pictures.  The DBTY pendant is 1.6 and the 4-prong is 1 carat.  The 4-prong setting is more comfortable to wear.  I am thinking about changing the setting of my 1.6 DBTY to 4-prong setting to avoid getting poked by the diamond culet.



What was the price on the DBTY vs the 4-prong, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## charliefarlie

littlehomerun said:


> My T&Co 1.60 carat-DBTY necklace is on the left.  The middle one is a regular 1-carat T&Co 4-pronged solitaire pendant.  I put them next to my T&Co engagement ring as a size reference.
> Indeed the DBTY diamond culet pokes me when I wear it.  The 4-prong is more comfortable.



Wow! Any chance of a side view pic along with the modelling shot? I have never seen one this big


----------



## littlehomerun

Myrkur, Charliefarlie,

Per your request, I got my daughter to model the necklaces for you.

The smallest T&Co solitaire pendant on top is belong to my daughter.  It is .35 carat with the sliding pendant.  I don't recommend this sliding pendant because it does not stay in place.  When she moves around, the pendant is shifted towards the hook.  That requires frequent manual adjustment to move the diamond away from the hook.

The middle pendant is my 1-carat 4-prong solitaire pendant.  I got Tiffany to upgrade to the thicker chain for me when I bought it.  You can see that the chain is sturdier as I wore this necklace the most often.

The bottom pendant is my 1.60-carat DBTY pendant.


----------



## littlehomerun

advokaitplm said:


> What was the price on the DBTY vs the 4-prong, if you don't mind me asking?


I looked at my evaluation report over two years ago when I got it, it was around $13K.


----------



## MatAllston

littlehomerun said:


> Myrkur, Charliefarlie,
> 
> Per your request, I got my daughter to model the necklaces for you.
> 
> The smallest T&Co solitaire pendant on top is belong to my daughter.  It is .35 carat with the sliding pendant.  I don't recommend this sliding pendant because it does not stay in place.  When she moves around, the pendant is shifted towards the hook.  That requires frequent manual adjustment to move the diamond away from the hook.
> 
> The middle pendant is my 1-carat 4-prong solitaire pendant.  I got Tiffany to upgrade to the thicker chain for me when I bought it.  You can see that the chain is sturdier as I wore this necklace the most often.
> 
> The bottom pendant is my 1.60-carat DBTY pendant.



Thanks for the comparison pic. All of them are pretty, I would like to own a 1 carat in the same setting as yours one of these days.


----------



## littlehomerun

MatAllston said:


> Thanks for the comparison pic. All of them are pretty, I would like to own a 1 carat in the same setting as yours one of these days.



You will own the 1 carat solitaire pendant.  Keep working really hard and visualizing that you wear one!  I have been working non-stop with almost no break for such a long time.  That's why I reward myself once in a while.

You can wear your simple diamond pendant everyday 24x7.  T&Co chain is strong and durable.  I wear my pendant to work, travel, hike, sleep, swim, exercise, etc.  The 1-carat pendant is a great size.  It is not too big.  My friends have told me for a while that I can wear a bigger pendant everyday now due to my age and my work.  That's why I am considering sending the 1-carat back to Tiffany to find a matching stone to make a 2-carat earrings.


----------



## Fioratura

littlehomerun said:
			
		

> Myrkur, Charliefarlie,
> 
> Per your request, I got my daughter to model the necklaces for you.
> 
> The smallest T&Co solitaire pendant on top is belong to my daughter.  It is .35 carat with the sliding pendant.  I don't recommend this sliding pendant because it does not stay in place.  When she moves around, the pendant is shifted towards the hook.  That requires frequent manual adjustment to move the diamond away from the hook.
> 
> The middle pendant is my 1-carat 4-prong solitaire pendant.  I got Tiffany to upgrade to the thicker chain for me when I bought it.  You can see that the chain is sturdier as I wore this necklace the most often.
> 
> The bottom pendant is my 1.60-carat DBTY pendant.



Oh my! The 3 of them layered like that is just heavenly!


----------



## advokaitplm

littlehomerun said:
			
		

> I looked at my evaluation report over two years ago when I got it, it was around $13K.



I thought it would be more than that, thanks for sharing, I really appreciate it!  I can't help but to keep drooling over the pictures, they are so breath-takingly gorgeous.


----------



## BreadnGem

Does any of you who own the dbty necklace in sterling silver wear it 24/7, even in the shower, etc? And if so, do u have any problems with it tarnishing quickly? I know all silver tarnishes & i dont mind dealing with it, as long as it isnt too severe. 

I also like to wear my jewellery 24/7, just that i dont know it i can do that with a SS dbty.


----------



## Caz71

SabiLyn said:


> Got my first DBTY necklace from Tiffany's. I love it more Than I could have imagined. It's so simple but beautiful!! Haven't taken it off since I received it !!
> 
> View attachment 1988169



ohh I cant stop reading this particular thread. Wishing wishing...


----------



## Caz71

littleonemama said:


> Just received my yg .05 dbty yesterday.  The diamond is so teeny tiny and smaller than I thought it would be, but oh so sparkly. The photo does not show how sparkly it really is. Will definitely upgrade to a larger stone when I can afford it, but for now, I will enjoy it.



Luv! I think 0.5 is fine for me. I prefer the daintier.


----------



## Caz71

kohl_mascara said:


> Not Tiffany, but I have an A. Link .51 carat dbty style necklace.  I had a Tiffany dbty in .41 (but returned it) and feel like Tiffany's .41 is almost the same size as A. Link's .51 carat.  This is because Tiffany's dbty diamonds are more shallow so the table of the diamond is quite large, giving the illusion it is much bigger than it really is.  My A. Link diamond, on the other hand, is very "deep" so the diamond sticks out a lot from the bezel.
> 
> In any case, I really prefer A. Link's chain more - it's thicker, much more substantial and doesn't tangle as easily as my Tiffany necklaces!!  Here it is with my Tiffany three diamond pendant in platinum (which has turned quite greyish):



I love your heart pendant. Is it Tiffanys?


----------



## eugin111

Do any of you lovely ladies know the price for the 0.05 and 0.08 dbty 16 inch? It seems to be sold out on the Tiffany website and i want to see if i can save up before the price increase (rumor says February?)


----------



## AndieAbroad

eugin111 said:


> Do any of you lovely ladies know the price for the 0.05 and 0.08 dbty 16 inch? It seems to be sold out on the Tiffany website and i want to see if i can save up before the price increase (rumor says February?)



Erm, which country? 

In the US, the 0.05 SS DBTY is US$315, and I think the 0.07 SS is US$400, then tax is added on. I'm not sure about an 0.08?

In the UK, it's £255/£325 (already including VAT).

I think the rumoured price increase is linked to a large increase in the price of gold, which I think would mean that Tiffany silver prices will remain relatively stable. Does anyone have any more information on this?


----------



## img

Loving this thread!!!  Hoping to purchase one soon!!


----------



## eugin111

AndieAbroad said:
			
		

> Erm, which country?
> 
> In the US, the 0.05 SS DBTY is US$315, and I think the 0.07 SS is US$400, then tax is added on. I'm not sure about an 0.08?
> 
> In the UK, it's £255/£325 (already including VAT).
> 
> I think the rumoured price increase is linked to a large increase in the price of gold, which I think would mean that Tiffany silver prices will remain relatively stable. Does anyone have any more information on this?



Thank you so much but i guess i should have specified for the gold ones in US dollars!


----------



## AndieAbroad

eugin111 said:


> Thank you so much but i guess i should have specified for the gold ones in US dollars!



Ahhh okay, they're still on the UK site as £330/£475. That might be able to give you a rough idea, based on the conversion rates of the USD SS pieces, until someone else comes along from the US.


----------



## annam

Would anyone know what the specs (cut/clarity/colour) are in this necklace typically? I know these are small diamonds usually but would like to know. I called the store and the saleman said it is considered "fashion jewelry" so he doesn't know. I am trying to justify getting a "Tiffany" (ie pricer) version vs another maker and want to compare aples to apples (if that is possible).  BTW, I want the 0.08 ct in rose gold.

Also anyone know when the price increase will happen? I am waiting for my DH to purchase it for our anniversary but maybe I should ask him to get it now. 

I love everyone's necklaces. I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## annam

0.05 and 0.08 dbty 16 inch in 18K gold

0.05 is CDN$470 /US425
0.08 is CDN$675 / US615

When I compared the US and CDN prices last week, the US prices was a bit lower, perhaps $10 to 50 less) than CDN$. Hope that helps a bit.

BTW, I see these on the site now.


----------



## eugin111

annam said:


> 0.05 and 0.08 dbty 16 inch in 18K gold
> 
> 0.05 is CDN$470 /US425
> 0.08 is CDN$675 / US615
> 
> When I compared the US and CDN prices last week, the US prices was a bit lower, perhaps $10 to 50 less) than CDN$. Hope that helps a bit.
> 
> BTW, I see these on the site now.


thank you! seems like they have them in the canadian website. I wonder how much of a price increase it will be....


----------



## lawchick

BreadnGem said:


> Does any of you who own the dbty necklace in sterling silver wear it 24/7, even in the shower, etc? And if so, do u have any problems with it tarnishing quickly? I know all silver tarnishes & i dont mind dealing with it, as long as it isnt too severe.
> 
> I also like to wear my jewellery 24/7, just that i dont know it i can do that with a SS dbty.



I have one and I wore it almost every day for about a year before it tarnished.  But when it tarnished it was really bad.  Oddly only one side got really dark in the front.  It took me forever to get the tarnish off with silver cleaner and a rag.  I just couldn't believe how much was on it!  I am now looking to swap for gold because i like gold, I want a bigger diamond and I don't want to bother cleaning my necklace.  

I wore it all the time and used lotions and creams.  I also work out about 5 hours per week and sweat heavily during my cardio workouts.  I don't know if that affects tarnish.


----------



## BreadnGem

lawchick said:


> I have one and I wore it almost every day for about a year before it tarnished.  But when it tarnished it was really bad.  Oddly only one side got really dark in the front.  It took me forever to get the tarnish off with silver cleaner and a rag.  I just couldn't believe how much was on it!  I am now looking to swap for gold because i like gold, I want a bigger diamond and I don't want to bother cleaning my necklace.
> 
> I wore it all the time and used lotions and creams.  I also work out about 5 hours per week and sweat heavily during my cardio workouts.  I don't know if that affects tarnish.



Thanks! It's interesting that you wore it constantly for a year before the tarnish sets in. I cannot decide whether to get the ss one. I prefer white metals for this style but the platinum is rather pricey.


----------



## Tankgirl

PeacefulMommy said:


> Oh, yes please!  I would LOVE to see a photo of all three!



Well, I sold my Tiffany .05 15" YG DBTY necklace (thanks so much for the inspiration) and then went ahead and purchased the .03 RG DBTY necklace, which I had altered to 15" (retaining the extra 1").  Here's what they look like layered together:


----------



## atlcoach

Tankgirl said:
			
		

> Well, I sold my Tiffany .05 15" YG DBTY necklace (thanks so much for the inspiration) and then went ahead and purchased the .03 RG DBTY necklace, which I had altered to 15" (retaining the extra 1").  Here's what they look like layered together:



Beautiful!!


----------



## NurseAnn

Tankgirl said:


> Well, I sold my Tiffany .05 15" YG DBTY necklace (thanks so much for the inspiration) and then went ahead and purchased the .03 RG DBTY necklace, which I had altered to 15" (retaining the extra 1").  Here's what they look like layered together:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023880



This is GORGEOUS!!  It's also really helpful for size comparison.  Thank you soooo much for posting!  Now I really want that .17!!


----------



## gahk

Tankgirl said:


> Well, I sold my Tiffany .05 15" YG DBTY necklace (thanks so much for the inspiration) and then went ahead and purchased the .03 RG DBTY necklace, which I had altered to 15" (retaining the extra 1").  Here's what they look like layered together:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023880



What are the sizes of your stones and what are the length of each chain?  Thx for the comparison pic.


----------



## Tankgirl

gahk said:
			
		

> What are the sizes of your stones and what are the length of each chain?  Thx for the comparison pic.



I am wearing 3 Tiffany RG DBTY necklaces.  From smallest to largest, the stone sizes are: .03, .07, and .17.  The length of each necklace is; 15", 15.5", and 16".  Only the .16" is unaltered.


----------



## Diamond_girl

Here's my lovely tiffany DBTY with a heart, love it!


----------



## BreadnGem

Diamond_girl said:


> Here's my lovely tiffany DBTY with a heart, love it!



That's very pretty!


----------



## Diamond_girl

BreadnGem said:


> That's very pretty!


Thank you I wear it almost every day


----------



## charliefarlie

Tankgirl said:
			
		

> Well, I sold my Tiffany .05 15" YG DBTY necklace (thanks so much for the inspiration) and then went ahead and purchased the .03 RG DBTY necklace, which I had altered to 15" (retaining the extra 1").  Here's what they look like layered together:



Beautiful!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Tankgirl said:


> Well, I sold my Tiffany .05 15" YG DBTY necklace (thanks so much for the inspiration) and then went ahead and purchased the .03 RG DBTY necklace, which I had altered to 15" (retaining the extra 1").  Here's what they look like layered together:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023880



Lovely!  I do think that I'm going to have to pop into the store soon to try them all!  I've only ever tried the middle one.  All of the others were out of stock when I was shopping.
They look great on you!


----------



## Caz71

Diamond_girl said:


> Here's my lovely tiffany DBTY with a heart, love it!



Diamond girl - are u able to do a model shot? thanks.


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks! It's interesting that you wore it constantly for a year before the tarnish sets in. I cannot decide whether to get the ss one. I prefer white metals for this style but the platinum is rather pricey.



Thats interesting. A customer of ours -  I just realized that she wore one! I think its the SS, small stone but it looked very tarnished. I was surprised that it was a Tiffany dbty.


----------



## Caz71

vonvonnie said:


> Hi all! So my husband got me a CBTY necklace for Christmas, my first Tiffany piece.  Now, I'm pretty sure this is the 16 inch chain, and to me I'm not sure if this is awkwardly short or not for my size (I'm not petite, pretty muscular sz 12). My 16 looks much shorter than others I've seen on this thread (or am I just thick neck self conscious?? LOL)  I would love to layer it with another necklace eventually (Birthday is in Feb!) but is this just shorter than any other necklace I have - is this how it is supposed to fit?  Sorry if my pic is large...first time posting one from ipad.



Just bumping your photo vonvonnie. Is it .05? thanks..


----------



## Diamond_girl

Caz71 said:


> Diamond girl - are u able to do a model shot? thanks.



Here's a pic, I'm not very good at this apparently


----------



## gahk

gahk said:


> What are the sizes of your stones and what are the length of each chain?  Thx for the comparison pic.



Thank you for the creative idea on how to layer them.  Are they all by Tiffany?  They are so dainty and make you look delicate.  Love them on you.


----------



## Caz71

Diamond_girl said:


> Here's a pic, I'm not very good at this apparently



You did well on yr pic. Looks great. That heart looks huge! Was it custom designed?? Thanks


----------



## Diamond_girl

Caz71 said:


> You did well on yr pic. Looks great. That heart looks huge! Was it custom designed?? Thanks



Thank you, 
this wasn't custom it's an original Tiffany design from around 2006,  but it has been discontinued


----------



## beansbeans

Hi!  I'm not that familiar with Tiffany's DBTY but saw one pop up on a very reputable reseller site and went for it.  My question is... does it look like a .14?  There are no markings on the necklace nor an original purchase receipt to confirm the actual size....  what do you ladies think?  Thanks!!


----------



## BreadnGem

A quick question: if I want something for daily wear, would you think that a dbty would make more sense than a CBTY? That is - would the CBTY perhaps not match everything as easily as the diamond? I am vacillating bcos while i think the dbty would probably be more "wearable", the pink sapphire and aquamarine necklaces are so pretty too.

But i understand that the pink sapphire and aquamarine is not as sparkly?? Is that so?


----------



## Caz71

beansbeans said:


> Hi!  I'm not that familiar with Tiffany's DBTY but saw one pop up on a very reputable reseller site and went for it.  My question is... does it look like a .14?  There are no markings on the necklace nor an original purchase receipt to confirm the actual size....  what do you ladies think?  Thanks!!



Wow so sparkly. Looks like a perfect size..I have no idea..


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> A quick question: if I want something for daily wear, would you think that a dbty would make more sense than a CBTY? That is - would the CBTY perhaps not match everything as easily as the diamond? I am vacillating bcos while i think the dbty would probably be more "wearable", the pink sapphire and aquamarine necklaces are so pretty too.
> 
> But i understand that the pink sapphire and aquamarine is not as sparkly?? Is that so?



Bread - I have seen the aquamarine it was pretty 'pale' but Dark Angel said she was able to choose a brighter aquamarine. I saw the pink but I cant remember for the life of me if it looked good.


----------



## danough

BreadnGem: I'd get a diamond for daily wear. I used to wear a pink sapphire with a YG chain everyday cause I usually wear neutral colored clothes. It didn't look good against a red blouse or something like that  diamond all the way!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

+1 for a diamond! no matter what u wear starting from PJs to evening wear. i do have a tiffany DBTY as well as tiffany aquamarine and i only wear aquamarine occasionally as its chain is more delicate and i would not wear it 24x7, tiffany dbty - no issues with 24x7. both r very sparkly...just put the aquamarine on to take a photo for u


----------



## sammix3

Ladies,

What would be your ideal size for a dbty? One that's not too small but also not too big for layering.  Need some help with choosing the size!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

sammix3 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> What would be your ideal size for a dbty? One that's not too small but also not too big for layering.  Need some help with choosing the size!



The current size I have is .14.  It is a nice size; however, my ideal size would be a .25-.3 .  The .17 rose gold is a great piece as well.


----------



## ratrat

DBTY .08 with Diane Kordas black diamond moon - Sun & Moon for snow day!


----------



## Candice0985

BreadnGem said:


> A quick question: if I want something for daily wear, would you think that a dbty would make more sense than a CBTY? That is - would the CBTY perhaps not match everything as easily as the diamond? I am vacillating bcos while i think the dbty would probably be more "wearable", the pink sapphire and aquamarine necklaces are so pretty too.
> 
> But i understand that the pink sapphire and aquamarine is not as sparkly?? Is that so?


yes a diamond naturally has more sparkle (refraction) then an aquamarine or sapphire. you'll have much more fire from a diamond


----------



## charliefarlie

ratrat said:


> DBTY .08 with Diane Kordas black diamond moon - Sun & Moon for snow day!



Love it Ratty! The moon is very unique. Enjoy the snow


----------



## charliefarlie

zeusthegreatest said:


> +1 for a diamond! no matter what u wear starting from PJs to evening wear. i do have a tiffany DBTY as well as tiffany aquamarine and i only wear aquamarine occasionally as its chain is more delicate and i would not wear it 24x7, tiffany dbty - no issues with 24x7. both r very sparkly...just put the aquamarine on to take a photo for u



Your aquamarine necklace is beautiful!

What size is your DBTY, and is it platinum? Gorgeous!


----------



## lawchick

beansbeans said:


> Hi!  I'm not that familiar with Tiffany's DBTY but saw one pop up on a very reputable reseller site and went for it.  My question is... does it look like a .14?  There are no markings on the necklace nor an original purchase receipt to confirm the actual size....  what do you ladies think?  Thanks!!



Very pretty. IMO it looks like at least a .14.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

charliefarlie said:


> Your aquamarine necklace is beautiful!
> 
> What size is your DBTY, and is it platinum? Gorgeous!


thank u! it is platinum and .25. if it did not flip, poke and turn on me, i would luv it even more!  it has been extended by tiffany by an inch and made no diff.


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Bread - I have seen the aquamarine it was pretty 'pale' but Dark Angel said she was able to choose a brighter aquamarine. I saw the pink but I cant remember for the life of me if it looked good.



I did see the pink sapphire bracelet at the store. The pink colour looks very pretty against the silver. I'm just worried it won't be as versatile as the diamond....



danough said:


> BreadnGem: I'd get a diamond for daily wear. I used to wear a pink sapphire with a YG chain everyday cause I usually wear neutral colored clothes. It didn't look good against a red blouse or something like that  diamond all the way!



Good point! That's what i fear too, that the coloured stones won't go with everything.



zeusthegreatest said:


> +1 for a diamond! no matter what u wear starting from PJs to evening wear. i do have a tiffany DBTY as well as tiffany aquamarine and i only wear aquamarine occasionally as its chain is more delicate and i would not wear it 24x7, tiffany dbty - no issues with 24x7. both r very sparkly...just put the aquamarine on to take a photo for u



Thanks for the photo! Both your necklaces are beautiful . I especially like your dbty. A nice size 



Candice0985 said:


> yes a diamond naturally has more sparkle (refraction) then an aquamarine or sapphire. you'll have much more fire from a diamond



Thanks! I think i shall go for the diamond


----------



## BreadnGem

zeusthegreatest said:


> thank u! it is platinum and .25. if it did not flip, poke and turn on me, i would luv it even more!  it has been extended by tiffany by an inch and made no diff.



May i know how bad exactly is the poking? Is it bad enough to irritate you constantly? I tried on the .12 and .14 (both yg and platinum) and while it does poke a bit, i can barely feel it when i wear it around my neck, so i think i'll be okay with a 0.12 (i would prefer to get either a platinum or sterling silver one). It would be lovely to save for a 0.25, such a nice size, but if it's too uncomfortable then i won't bother to go bigger.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

BreadnGem said:


> May i know how bad exactly is the poking? Is it bad enough to irritate you constantly? I tried on the .12 and .14 (both yg and platinum) and while it does poke a bit, i can barely feel it when i wear it around my neck, so i think i'll be okay with a 0.12 (i would prefer to get either a platinum or sterling silver one). It would be lovely to save for a 0.25, such a nice size, but if it's too uncomfortable then i won't bother to go bigger.



well i have a VERY sensitive skin. just touching my skin with a finger leaves a red mark for  a while..so my 0.25 dbty does poke...but...i know my skin, i luv the look, its tiffany , i am a woman and i come from russia so comfort does not come to mind at all! i never had a chance to try it as i bought mine on ebay, once i had it, i luved it, and flipping and twisting irritates me a lot more than poking. poking alone would not bother me a lot. but i constantly have to check if the diamond is where its supposed to be.. it rarely is. BUT its always there, right in the middle when i wake up, it bits me to understand why. as i bought it on ebay for about half of its cost, i am very close to selling it for the same money i bought it once i replace  it with another daily necklace. dont let this put u off dbty! i luv it, but it may not be the best necklace for me, or not the right size. i went once to tiffany after adding an inch to ask what else can be done to stop the flipping and twisting and i got a very young SA who kept saying no matter what it will do it so i just walked away, i was prepared to get a diff size or extend more etc. i might give it another go and go back to the main store in melbourne where the older SA suggested to add an inch. so i am not giving up on it yet. i am not sure if going 'bigger' diamond or longer chain would solve the issue for me. i've heard from the girls here RG has a diff setting, so it may work for me better thou on my top part of the body i only so far wore WG or platinum. i dont have a particular big neck, just an average small-medium build body, so i dont get why it moves from   the center for me. that is the real bother, poking - a tiny one for me.


----------



## BreadnGem

zeusthegreatest said:


> well i have a VERY sensitive skin. just touching my skin with a finger leaves a red mark for  a while..so my 0.25 dbty does poke...but...i know my skin, i luv the look, its tiffany , i am a woman and i come from russia so comfort does not come to mind at all! i never had a chance to try it as i bought mine on ebay, once i had it, i luved it, and flipping and twisting irritates me a lot more than poking. poking alone would not bother me a lot. but i constantly have to check if the diamond is where its supposed to be.. it rarely is. BUT its always there, right in the middle when i wake up, it bits me to understand why. as i bought it on ebay for about half of its cost, i am very close to selling it for the same money i bought it once i replace  it with another daily necklace. dont let this put u off dbty! i luv it, but it may not be the best necklace for me, or not the right size. i went once to tiffany after adding an inch to ask what else can be done to stop the flipping and twisting and i got a very young SA who kept saying no matter what it will do it so i just walked away, i was prepared to get a diff size or extend more etc. i might give it another go and go back to the main store in melbourne where the older SA suggested to add an inch. so i am not giving up on it yet. i am not sure if going 'bigger' diamond or longer chain would solve the issue for me. i've heard from the girls here RG has a diff setting, so it may work for me better thou on my top part of the body i only so far wore WG or platinum. i dont have a particular big neck, just an average small-medium build body, so i dont get why it moves from   the center for me. that is the real bother, poking - a tiny one for me.



Thanks for replying. I really hope you manage to find a solution to the flipping so that you can enjoy your beautiful necklace even more! I read from another thread (cannot remember which one) where some ladies said that the bigger sizes don't flip so much so perhaps a change in size would help? Altho i would think that a  .25 is pretty big (to me! ). But regarding the necklace moving up away from the center, maybe thats just what most necklaces do, since the pendant is attached to the chain? Hopefully your SA will have some solutions for u.


----------



## littlehomerun

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks for replying. I really hope you manage to find a solution to the flipping so that you can enjoy your beautiful necklace even more! I read from another thread (cannot remember which one) where some ladies said that the bigger sizes don't flip so much so perhaps a change in size would help? Altho i would think that a  .25 is pretty big (to me! ). But regarding the necklace moving up away from the center, maybe thats just what most necklaces do, since the pendant is attached to the chain? Hopefully your SA will have some solutions for u.



My DBTY pendant does not flip or move away from the center, but mine is on the bigger size.  Yet, the culet tip pokes me.  I have to get used to getting poked because it is very pretty.  I am pretty sure the bigger size reduces the flipping effect as I don't even notice anything about flipping.  
I find out the 4-pronge setting by Tiffany is very comfortable to wear.  It stays in the middle and it does not poke.  4-pronge is the most comfortable style among all the solitair pendants Tiffay carrys.  For some reasons, our purseforumers seem to favor DBTY to 4-pronge.


----------



## BreadnGem

littlehomerun said:


> My DBTY pendant does not flip or move away from the center, but mine is on the bigger size.  Yet, the culet tip pokes me.  I have to get used to getting poked because it is very pretty.  I am pretty sure the bigger size reduces the flipping effect as I don't even notice anything about flipping.
> I find out the 4-pronge setting by Tiffany is very comfortable to wear.  It stays in the middle and it does not poke.  4-pronge is the most comfortable style among all the solitair pendants Tiffay carrys.  For some reasons, our purseforumers seem to favor DBTY to 4-pronge.



Very true. I wld imagine that the 4 prong wld be more comfortable. Does Tiffany sell smaller diamonds in that style? Or is it just the bigger carat diamonds?


----------



## danough

I wouldn't mind the 4 prong if they sold it in YG online!


----------



## advokaitplm

BreadnGem said:
			
		

> Very true. I wld imagine that the 4 prong wld be more comfortable. Does Tiffany sell smaller diamonds in that style? Or is it just the bigger carat diamonds?



From what I remember seeing on the website, the lower carats in the four prong have a bale and aren't stationary/fixed to the chain but I do remember seeing like a .17 size at some point.


----------



## littlehomerun

BreadnGem said:


> Very true. I wld imagine that the 4 prong wld be more comfortable. Does Tiffany sell smaller diamonds in that style? Or is it just the bigger carat diamonds?



I am planning to bring my DBTY pendant back to Tiffany to change to 4-pronge.  The main reason is that the diamond culet from DBTY pendant pokes me.  Tiffany has a very nice 4-prong setting.  It is comfortable to wear.  It is really a beautiful setting.


----------



## bossalover

sammix3 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> What would be your ideal size for a dbty? One that's not too small but also not too big for layering.  Need some help with choosing the size!



This is the one I have and it works well for layering. It's .14 carat rose gold. It is sparkly and adds a bit more to the regular silver pendant. I love it


----------



## zeusthegreatest

bossalover said:


> This is the one I have and it works well for layering. It's .14 carat rose gold. It is sparkly and adds a bit more to the regular silver pendant. I love it


it is beautifullll on you!!!! can u pls tell me if it flips, turns or whatever issues? as the girls here say RG DBTY is made diff to the platinum one i have. so i'd like to know if it stays in the middle and if it flips to the other side? thanks in advance!


----------



## bossalover

zeusthegreatest said:


> it is beautifullll on you!!!! can u pls tell me if it flips, turns or whatever issues? as the girls here say RG DBTY is made diff to the platinum one i have. so i'd like to know if it stays in the middle and if it flips to the other side? thanks in advance!



Mine does not flip at all. RG's bezel is thicker so it keeps it in place well. Also, the bezel keeps it off your skin, so you don't have to worry about the diamond's culet touching your skin! YG is pretty for sure but I personally like RG a lot.


----------



## danough

Is the RG bezel the same as the YG?


----------



## bossalover

danough said:


> Is the RG bezel the same as the YG?


From what I heard, the RG bezel is thicker and gives a bit more feminine touch. This is the comparison photo of the RG bezel and YG bezel. I got this YG bezel from BGD but theirs and Tiffany's were pretty identical. Does it help?


----------



## bossalover

I also heard that RG is less likely to flip because thicker gold bezel adds more weight to it.


----------



## Stacey D

I really like these DBTY necklaces.


----------



## Tankgirl

bossalover said:


> From what I heard, the RG bezel is thicker and gives a bit more feminine touch. This is the comparison photo of the RG bezel and YG bezel. I got this YG bezel from BGD but theirs and Tiffany's were pretty identical. Does it help?



You are correct that the RG DBTY bezel is thicker than the YG bezel.  I have owned 2 YG DBTY necklaces -- a .05 and a .29; both were uncomfortable because they poked me all the time.  Ultimately, I sold the .05 and was able to return the .29.  As for the RG DBTY necklace, I have it in all 3 sizes (.03, .07, and .17) and wear them layered all together, and once I put them on, I usually leave them on for a long time.  They are all very comfortable, and do not poke even if you place your finger on the back side and press in.  I do attribute this to the fact that the bezel (on   both the RG and sterling silver versions) is wider than that which is found on the YG and platinum versions of the DBTY.  I have also noticed -- when comparing the .05 YG and the .03 sterling silver side by side -- that the .03 diamond actually looked larger than the .05 diamond.  This, too, I attribute to the wider bezel.


----------



## danough

bossalover said:


> From what I heard, the RG bezel is thicker and gives a bit more feminine touch. This is the comparison photo of the RG bezel and YG bezel. I got this YG bezel from BGD but theirs and Tiffany's were pretty identical. Does it help?



Yes that actually helped a lot! Thank you!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

bossalover said:


> From what I heard, the RG bezel is thicker and gives a bit more feminine touch. This is the comparison photo of the RG bezel and YG bezel. I got this YG bezel from BGD but theirs and Tiffany's were pretty identical. Does it help?



thank u! i know now why there r a lot more Tiffany YG and platinum DBTY on ebay compare to RG.  i am determined to go to Tiffany and try one on, so thanks again for your advise and comparison photos. i am also wondering whether selling my dbty is a good idea if i can get tiffany to change the setting? has anyone done it? i have .25 in plat so can it be changed to 4 prongs? or it needs to be a larger stone? or just changed it to a thicker bezel? or best to sell it and not alter it? as much as  i luv the sparkle, making sure it sparkles where it supposed to (and not behind my neck) has become a hassle. also is it possible the chain and my skin r not compatible??? why does it constantly move away from the center? i dont have any issues with any other necklaces, tiffany or not.


----------



## bossalover

zeusthegreatest said:


> thank u! i know now why there r a lot more Tiffany YG and platinum DBTY on ebay compare to RG.  i am determined to go to Tiffany and try one on, so thanks again for your advise and comparison photos. i am also wondering whether selling my dbty is a good idea if i can get tiffany to change the setting? has anyone done it? i have .25 in plat so can it be changed to 4 prongs? or it needs to be a larger stone? or just changed it to a thicker bezel? or best to sell it and not alter it? as much as  i luv the sparkle, making sure it sparkles where it supposed to (and not behind my neck) has become a hassle. also is it possible the chain and my skin r not compatible??? why does it constantly move away from the center? i dont have any issues with any other necklaces, tiffany or not.



I heard the same 'agony' for YG DBTY from quite a few people. When the culet touches the skin, people feel itchy...and the diamond keeps disappearing from center because it just keeps moving. No problem with RG, though! But RG dbty only comes in three sizes and the biggest one is 0.17 carat. Is that large enough for you? 

I am not sure if Tiffany's will remake the jewelry using the stone that a customer brings in. I heard it is not possible in Japan because they want to make sure that they use a quality diamond. But maybe they are more flexible because you did buy it from them! 

Personally, I think you might get a better value out of your current dbty if you sell it as it is. But if you have an attachment to your stone, I would definitely find it altered at Tiffany's or somewhere else.


----------



## danough

The sad thing is, I don't like silver, rose gold or white gold. So I ordered the 0.08 YG yesterday with my first salary. I'm so excited 
My first brand name jewelry piece!!! If I really like it I'm gonna get the .14 to wear them together!


----------



## bossalover

danough said:


> The sad thing is, I don't like silver, rose gold or white gold. So I ordered the 0.08 YG yesterday with my first salary. I'm so excited
> My first brand name jewelry piece!!! If I really like it I'm gonna get the .14 to wear them together!


Wow, congrats! My RG dbty was the first diamond I got, too. Share your photo, when you get a chance!!


----------



## eugin111

danough said:


> The sad thing is, I don't like silver, rose gold or white gold. So I ordered the 0.08 YG yesterday with my first salary. I'm so excited
> My first brand name jewelry piece!!! If I really like it I'm gonna get the .14 to wear them together!



Yes please share pics when you get it!!


----------



## Jayne1

I don't think I ever took pictures of these?  They're old. I also have a solitaire one from many years ago, but I put it away.  I wear these all the time, especially the 19" (maybe I added an inch?) - 5 diamond one. I sleep in it, never take it off.

The longer one has the thicker chain.

They flip, they all flip, _they constantly flip_ and they get tangled too... but they never poke and are never uncomfortable, and I have very sensitive skin.


----------



## st.love

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I don't think I ever took pictures of these?  They're old. I also have a solitaire one from many years ago, but I put it away.  I wear these all the time, especially the 19" (maybe I added an inch?) - 5 diamond one. I sleep in it, never take it off.
> 
> The longer one has the thicker chain.
> 
> They flip, they all flip, they constantly flip and they get tangled too.



Do you happen to have any mod shots??


----------



## danough

Sorry to say I had to cancel my order because they wouldn't ship it to my courier in the States. Oh well, I'll be getting the Cartier one instead. I'm not in the States, and the Tiffany store here has their prices WAY marked up it's crazy. So getting the Cartier version is actually cheaper here. Tiffany here is selling the 0.12 DBTY YG for more than $2,000. Ridiculous.


----------



## img

zeusthegreatest said:


> +1 for a diamond! no matter what u wear starting from PJs to evening wear. i do have a tiffany DBTY as well as tiffany aquamarine and i only wear aquamarine occasionally as its chain is more delicate and i would not wear it 24x7, tiffany dbty - no issues with 24x7. both r very sparkly...just put the aquamarine on to take a photo for u



What size is your DBTY?  It's lovely!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

img said:


> What size is your DBTY?  It's lovely!


 thank u! its .25 platinum.


----------



## img

zeusthegreatest said:


> thank u! its .25 platinum.



Thank you!  I love it!!  Putting it on my wishlist!!


----------



## AndieAbroad

Caz71 said:


> Tried on the .05 SS. Im in luvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv.



Hi Caz, sorry I forgot to add an update! Here's a photo of my 0.05 SS DBTY (layered with another necklace for a pic on a different thread) with the extra length.







You can see it hangs down off my neck now. So much more comfortable than before, like when I took these photos:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffanys-jewelry-addiction-discussion-thread-756234-81.html#post23593805


----------



## PeacefulMommy

I've noticed that some of the DBTY necklaces are now available in 18" on the Tiffany.com website here in the USA.  The DBTY will have a listing, and then the 18" will have a different listing with "on an 18" chain" in the description...  

Anyone else notice that?


----------



## AndieAbroad

PeacefulMommy said:


> I've noticed that some of the DBTY necklaces are now available in 18" on the Tiffany.com website here in the USA.  The DBTY will have a listing, and then the 18" will have a different listing with "on an 18" chain" in the description...
> 
> Anyone else notice that?



I did see that for the SS 0.05 DBTY (after I got the 16" as a gift). I think that 18" would be too long for these tiny diamonds, though. It might make them look even smaller, if that makes sense? I like having the 17", as I can still hang 18" and 19" (as above) things beneath it without a problem. I like the trend, though. I hope they start offering alllll of their necklaces on 16" or 18". 16" for me is just such a restricted-use length, whereas 18" goes on everybody and with loads more looks.


----------



## KristineNaj

I was at Tiffany's today and the SA told me that all new pieces introduced will have an 18» option. I wish they would shift everything to an 18 option.


----------



## Caz71

AndieAbroad said:


> Hi Caz, sorry I forgot to add an update! Here's a photo of my 0.05 SS DBTY (layered with another necklace for a pic on a different thread) with the extra length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it hangs down off my neck now. So much more comfortable than before, like when I took these photos:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffanys-jewelry-addiction-discussion-thread-756234-81.html#post23593805



Thanks for showing. Thats the one I want 18 inch! thanks for enabling haha. Im not sure if we use that word enabling here in OZ.


----------



## Caz71

KristineNaj said:


> I was at Tiffany's today and the SA told me that all new pieces introduced will have an 18» option. I wish they would shift everything to an 18 option.



I hope so- about bloody time. The 16 inch are not comfortable very restricting...


----------



## KristineNaj

AndieAbroad said:


> Hi Caz, sorry I forgot to add an update! Here's a photo of my 0.05 SS DBTY (layered with another necklace for a pic on a different thread) with the extra length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it hangs down off my neck now. So much more comfortable than before, like when I took these photos:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffanys-jewelry-addiction-discussion-thread-756234-81.html#post23593805


Looks great on you!!


----------



## Blossy

I actually wish there was such a thing as a 15".... A 16" hangs on me the way an 18" does on most people (I'm short!) but I think DBTY looks best just a touch longer than choker length, which makes even a 16" too long for me.


----------



## Tankgirl

Blossy said:


> I actually wish there was such a thing as a 15".... A 16" hangs on me the way an 18" does on most people (I'm short!) but I think DBTY looks best just a touch longer than choker length, which makes even a 16" too long for me.



Blossy,

The same is true for me, which is why I've had many luck laces shortened to 15", including a RG DBTY.


----------



## Blossy

I'm thinking the same.... when I finally get me one!

I can't layer necklaces because I never wear 18" pendants.... the pendant always goes beneath the neckline and hides under my clothes!


----------



## NurseAnn

I also have most of my necklaces shortened to 15".  I hate doing it though because it's that much longer I have to wait!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Blossy said:


> I actually wish there was such a thing as a 15".... A 16" hangs on me the way an 18" does on most people (I'm short!) but I think DBTY looks best just a touch longer than choker length, which makes even a 16" too long for me.



I have the same problem, Blossy!  I have most of my necklaces shortened to 15.5" so that they aren't quite a choker, but they don't hang down my chest, either...




NurseAnn said:


> I also have most of my necklaces shortened to 15".  I hate doing it though because it's that much longer I have to wait!



That's one of the reasons I typically put up with the 16" length...  I hate the waiting!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Obviously, the Tiffany DBTY diamonds have a wider table to make the diamonds seem larger in their bezel setting.  

What would anyone guess the Tiffany DBTY Table Percentage might be?  

Isn't an ideally cut diamond's Table % 58-61?   What do you thinkt he DBTY's Table % is?  Within the ideal range, or wider?  

I ask because the Tiffany diamonds used in DBTY seem much more shallow than roughly 60%...


----------



## lilmountaingirl

PeacefulMommy said:


> Obviously, the Tiffany DBTY diamonds have a wider table to make the diamonds seem larger in their bezel setting.
> 
> What would anyone guess the Tiffany DBTY Table Percentage might be?
> 
> Isn't an ideally cut diamond's Table % 58-61?   What do you thinkt he DBTY's Table % is?  Within the ideal range, or wider?
> 
> I ask because the Tiffany diamonds used in DBTY seem much more shallow than roughly 60%...



I want to know too!  Great question!


----------



## Caz71

AndieAbroad said:


> Hi Caz, sorry I forgot to add an update! Here's a photo of my 0.05 SS DBTY (layered with another necklace for a pic on a different thread) with the extra length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it hangs down off my neck now. So much more comfortable than before, like when I took these photos:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffanys-jewelry-addiction-discussion-thread-756234-81.html#post23593805



Hi Andie just wondering does the back poke u? thanks. 
ps yes the length looks fab on u, very comfortable looking. (How many inches did u get it lengthened? just 1 or more)....  
- 16 inches always is tight on me!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

i was at tiffany's today to finally try rose gold version of DBTY, i tried on 16" in 0.17 and its beautiful! thou the SA i got again never heard of DBTY necklaces flip and turn etc....she did confirm the bezel in RG set diff to the platinum ones... but really.. if they dont know about the issue (or they dont want to admit it?), i felt like i will think about buying it in RG...she also told me it only comes in 16" and i have to pay for adding an extra inch. there isnt anything free....well at least down-under....  and our prices simply suck comparing  AU current dollar state to the US dollar....its $1550AU plus cost of adding an inch, about $75 vs $1200US with free extend upto 2" service.


----------



## cung

PeacefulMommy said:


> Obviously, the Tiffany DBTY diamonds have a wider table to make the diamonds seem larger in their bezel setting.
> 
> What would anyone guess the Tiffany DBTY Table Percentage might be?
> 
> Isn't an ideally cut diamond's Table % 58-61?   What do you thinkt he DBTY's Table % is?  Within the ideal range, or wider?
> 
> I ask because the Tiffany diamonds used in DBTY seem much more shallow than roughly 60%...



I want to know it as well. As I know ideal porpotion for table would be in 55-57%, any wider than 60% would look shallow


----------



## AndieAbroad

Caz71 said:


> Hi Andie just wondering does the back poke u? thanks.
> ps yes the length looks fab on u, very comfortable looking. (How many inches did u get it lengthened? just 1 or more)....
> - 16 inches always is tight on me!



Hi Caz...the back doesn't poke me at all. The bezel is quite generous and I don't think the diamond is big enough!  I only got one inch added in (16" to 17"), as I thought 18" would make it sit too low, and make the diamond look really small. In hindsight, even 0.5" might have been fine, but I wouldn't like to pay all the money just for half an inch! I like that I can layer it with 18", 19" and 20" necklaces, too. I wear it most days, alone or as a layering piece, and forget I have it on.


----------



## Caz71

AndieAbroad said:


> Hi Caz...the back doesn't poke me at all. The bezel is quite generous and I don't think the diamond is big enough!  I only got one inch added in (16" to 17"), as I thought 18" would make it sit too low, and make the diamond look really small. In hindsight, even 0.5" might have been fine, but I wouldn't like to pay all the money just for half an inch! I like that I can layer it with 18", 19" and 20" necklaces, too. I wear it most days, alone or as a layering piece, and forget I have it on.



Im not too fussed about the diamond size but u said its not big enough. Can u notice it much or u have to get up close? Still hounding my husband he thinks its a rip off. I will probably end up buying it myself. Ive searched online for other dbty to show my husband and I think the .05 is pretty good value! He said it doesn't say Tiffany's but I said don't u worry us girls know where its from! I have a few RTT and now into less subtle T & Co stuff. Im so mad at him right now haha!


----------



## Caz71

zeusthegreatest said:


> i was at tiffany's today to finally try rose gold version of DBTY, i tried on 16" in 0.17 and its beautiful! thou the SA i got again never heard of DBTY necklaces flip and turn etc....she did confirm the bezel in RG set diff to the platinum ones... but really.. if they dont know about the issue (or they dont want to admit it?), i felt like i will think about buying it in RG...she also told me it only comes in 16" and i have to pay for adding an extra inch. there isnt anything free....well at least down-under....  and our prices simply suck comparing  AU current dollar state to the US dollar....its $1550AU plus cost of adding an inch, about $75 vs $1200US with free extend upto 2" service.



Hi Zeus, yes I frequent the Melbourne one too. I usually try to see Stephanie. She is young, new but really nice and friendly. Yup the extending service is crazy, even for SS its 45 for the first inch!


----------



## AndieAbroad

Caz71 said:


> Im not too fussed about the diamond size but u said its not big enough. Can u notice it much or u have to get up close? Still hounding my husband he thinks its a rip off. I will probably end up buying it myself. Ive searched online for other dbty to show my husband and I think the .05 is pretty good value! He said it doesn't say Tiffany's but I said don't u worry us girls know where its from! I have a few RTT and now into less subtle T & Co stuff. Im so mad at him right now haha!



No, I didn't mean the diamond isn't big enough to notice...I meant it's not big enough to poke me. The culet is probably as fine as a hair. 

Anyway, I like it because it's not too in-your-face. It flashes bright when it catches the light, and the silver is nice and pale, but otherwise, the whole point is that it's delicate and rather unassuming. I don't wear it when I want to make a statement, I wear it when I want to layer a few smaller pieces together, or just want a simple look to peep out from under a looped scarf or something.

I don't think anything about Tiffany pricing is 'good value', to be honest. I'm with your husband on this one. I've given up trying to explain the appeal to my own boyfriend. Don't forget it's in sterling silver. The diamonds are nice quality and bright, but they are tiny, definitely. With a non-designer brand, you could probably have the same exact necklace in gold for the same price. You're buying the sleek (much-copied) design and the personal knowledge that you're wearing Tiffany. Plus, if it ever breaks or stretches out, the understanding that they'll fix it for free.


----------



## Caz71

AndieAbroad said:


> No, I didn't mean the diamond isn't big enough to notice...I meant it's not big enough to poke me. The culet is probably as fine as a hair.
> 
> Anyway, I like it because it's not too in-your-face. It flashes bright when it catches the light, and the silver is nice and pale, but otherwise, the whole point is that it's delicate and rather unassuming. I don't wear it when I want to make a statement, I wear it when I want to layer a few smaller pieces together, or just want a simple look to peep out from under a looped scarf or something.
> 
> I don't think anything about Tiffany pricing is 'good value', to be honest. I'm with your husband on this one. I've given up trying to explain the appeal to my own boyfriend. Don't forget it's in sterling silver. The diamonds are nice quality and bright, but they are tiny, definitely. With a non-designer brand, you could probably have the same exact necklace in gold for the same price. You're buying the sleek (much-copied) design and the personal knowledge that you're wearing Tiffany. Plus, if it ever breaks or stretches out, the understanding that they'll fix it for free.



Yes I agree with u on that one. It is not cheap either but men - they just dont ustand...


----------



## momo721

zeusthegreatest said:
			
		

> i was at tiffany's today to finally try rose gold version of DBTY, i tried on 16" in 0.17 and its beautiful! thou the SA i got again never heard of DBTY necklaces flip and turn etc....she did confirm the bezel in RG set diff to the platinum ones... but really.. if they dont know about the issue (or they dont want to admit it?), i felt like i will think about buying it in RG...she also told me it only comes in 16" and i have to pay for adding an extra inch. there isnt anything free....well at least down-under....  and our prices simply suck comparing  AU current dollar state to the US dollar....its $1550AU plus cost of adding an inch, about $75 vs $1200US with free extend upto 2" service.



Does US Tiffany extend length for 2 inches for free? Because I got charged $75. Just wondering...


----------



## laeticia

I posted this in the Tiffany collection thread but thought to post them here for DBTY lovers.





Both are the RG 0.17 DBTY, just bought the 2nd one last week! I tried other sizes in platinum and yellow gold but because of the thicker RG bezel it still looks bigger compared to a .3 in yellow gold when worn.  The lengths are 15.5 n 16 inch. 

I'm thinking of getting the shorter necklace cut by another 0.5 inch since both chains tend to get tangled. Any idea if it will weaken the chain to get it altered again?


----------



## NurseAnn

laeticia said:


> I posted this in the Tiffany collection thread but thought to post them here for DBTY lovers.
> 
> Both are the RG 0.17 DBTY, just bought the 2nd one last week! I tried other sizes in platinum and yellow gold but because of the thicker RG bezel it still looks bigger compared to a .3 in yellow gold when worn.  The lengths are 15.5 n 16 inch.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the shorter necklace cut by another 0.5 inch since both chains tend to get tangled. Any idea if it will weaken the chain to get it altered again?



Oh my gosh they look huge!  I am saving up for this and your picture just makes me even more sure it will be worth it.  

I don't know if altering it again will make it weaker but I just thought I'd add that I don't think it will help your tangling problem too much.  For me my 15" necklace still tangles with my 16" when I layer and it's even more annoying than if it were longer because as it tangles it starts to shorten in length and feel like it's choking me!  No matter what you decide I know Tiffany's will do a great job with your alteration so you shouldn't need worry too much.  

Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## laeticia

NurseAnn said:


> Oh my gosh they look huge!  I am saving up for this and your picture just makes me even more sure it will be worth it.
> 
> I don't know if altering it again will make it weaker but I just thought I'd add that I don't think it will help your tangling problem too much.  For me my 15" necklace still tangles with my 16" when I layer and it's even more annoying than if it were longer because as it tangles it starts to shorten in length and feel like it's choking me!  No matter what you decide I know Tiffany's will do a great job with your alteration so you shouldn't need worry too much.
> 
> Thanks for the great pics!



Thanks for sharing your experience, my 15.5 is a little long when I layer it with my 16 inch bow necklace and both necklaces get horribly tangled! I didn't think about it getting too short when its tangled up but that's definitely something to think about. It was a Tiffany SA who suggested that I increase the difference in length between both necklaces so that it wouldn't get tangled, guess that's not true after all. I think the thin chains are to blame!

Have you tried on the DBTY yet? I find that layering helps it to stand out so I'm really glad I bought a second one


----------



## PeacefulMommy

laeticia said:


> I posted this in the Tiffany collection thread but thought to post them here for DBTY lovers.
> 
> View attachment 2067998
> View attachment 2067999
> 
> 
> Both are the RG 0.17 DBTY, just bought the 2nd one last week! I tried other sizes in platinum and yellow gold but because of the thicker RG bezel it still looks bigger compared to a .3 in yellow gold when worn.  The lengths are 15.5 n 16 inch.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the shorter necklace cut by another 0.5 inch since both chains tend to get tangled. Any idea if it will weaken the chain to get it altered again?




So gorgeous!!    I'm drooling over ONE, and you have TWO!!


----------



## Lovefour

laeticia said:


> I posted this in the Tiffany collection thread but thought to post them here for DBTY lovers.
> 
> View attachment 2067998
> View attachment 2067999
> 
> 
> Both are the RG 0.17 DBTY, just bought the 2nd one last week! I tried other sizes in platinum and yellow gold but because of the thicker RG bezel it still looks bigger compared to a .3 in yellow gold when worn.  The lengths are 15.5 n 16 inch.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the shorter necklace cut by another 0.5 inch since both chains tend to get tangled. Any idea if it will weaken the chain to get it altered again?


Really looks nice!!


----------



## laeticia

PeacefulMommy said:


> So gorgeous!!    I'm drooling over ONE, and you have TWO!!



Well...one is not enough! I think two is the limit for me though and I'll concentrate on getting other pieces.



Lovefour said:


> Really looks nice!!



Thanks!


----------



## MeenaTia

Hi Everyone, it is so great to have found this site.  

I went into Tiffany's Saturday to have a look at something to get for my mum and ended up trying on a .35 YG DBTY necklace... I put in on hold so that I can think about it as I promised myself that I wont buy anything on a whim anymore (too many hasty purchases to regret later - handbags, shoes etc!!) only to go back an hour later and get it... But so far I LOVE it and am happy with the size, sparkle (obviously), no poking, flipping or anything else.  I am so pleased with my purchase


----------



## momo721

MeenaTia said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone, it is so great to have found this site.
> 
> I went into Tiffany's Saturday to have a look at something to get for my mum and ended up trying on a .35 YG DBTY necklace... I put in on hold so that I can think about it as I promised myself that I wont buy anything on a whim anymore (too many hasty purchases to regret later - handbags, shoes etc!!) only to go back an hour later and get it... But so far I LOVE it and am happy with the size, sparkle (obviously), no poking, flipping or anything else.  I am so pleased with my purchase



Picture please!!!


----------



## stmary

MeenaTia said:


> Hi Everyone, it is so great to have found this site.
> 
> I went into Tiffany's Saturday to have a look at something to get for my mum and ended up trying on a .35 YG DBTY necklace... I put in on hold so that I can think about it as I promised myself that I wont buy anything on a whim anymore (too many hasty purchases to regret later - handbags, shoes etc!!) only to go back an hour later and get it... But so far I LOVE it and am happy with the size, sparkle (obviously), no poking, flipping or anything else.  I am so pleased with my purchase



Sounds amazing! Congrats!


----------



## MeenaTia




----------



## MeenaTia

Thank you for your feedback. I'm so excited I can share with you all.


----------



## vannarene

meenatia said:


> View attachment 2076015



love


----------



## Lovefour

MeenaTia said:


> View attachment 2076015


lovely!


----------



## Kissmark

Does anyone know how much the 0.17 ct yg one is these days? I can't find it on their website. Thanks!


----------



## stmary

Kissmark said:


> Does anyone know how much the 0.17 ct yg one is these days? I can't find it on their website. Thanks!



I think its £930.

Edit: i thought you meant RG, i dont think they have 0.17 in YG though.


----------



## sablier

Hello everyone! I wanted to purchase a Tiffany DBTY single pendent necklace last week and I felt very lucky to find this thread because the information/advises you ladies provided were very useful. I managed to find my ideal one, so I'd like to shall my experience too in case it could be useful to someone else. But forgive me for the language mistakes I make for I'm not a English nature speaker 

There were 3 things that I wondered the most before the purchase : 
1. What size of diamond should I choose? 
2. Is it comfortable to wear it in every day life? 
3. Should I buy it in YG or Plat. ?
These are the things we can't know just by visiting the website of Tiffany.

Since there is no Tiffany store in my city, I went to Paris to try them. And finally, I got myself a 0.14 pts. plat. one with the 16" chain. I've been wearing it ever since, as layered necklace or all alone. It sits still, not always in the very middle but always in the front (it moves sometimes a bit to the left or to the right, but never gets too far and I kind of like the way it looks when it's not in the very middle of my neck). It doesn't flip at all. It doesn't poke (even with all my winter clothes) unless I push it very hard into my skin with my finger   The diamond is very sparkly and the necklace is very delicate. 

I preferred the YG for many reasons before I went to the store. Also, I preferred the design of it in YG/Plat. than in RG/Silver. In the end, I bought the platinum one. I know that platinum could look kind of grey but I truly love the color. The SA told me that I could feel free to wear it even when I go to the beach or simply in showers.  

Personally, I found that the 0.14 pts was the best size for THIS KIND of necklace. If I want to get a bigger stone, I will surely choose another kind of necklace/pendent - a more "classic" type. However, that's just a question of personal preference.

I'll try to post a pic but I'm really not good at it so let's see if it works... I took the photo with my cellphone. The necklace looks way better in real. 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/img0694ul.jpg


----------



## stmary

Congrats! That is a very nice and classic piece. Enjoy!


----------



## MeenaTia

sablier said:


> Hello everyone! I wanted to purchase a Tiffany DBTY single pendent necklace last week and I felt very lucky to find this thread because the information/advises you ladies provided were very useful. I managed to find my ideal one, so I'd like to shall my experience too in case it could be useful to someone else. But forgive me for the language mistakes I make for I'm not a English nature speaker
> 
> There were 3 things that I wondered the most before the purchase :
> 1. What size of diamond should I choose?
> 2. Is it comfortable to wear it in every day life?
> 3. Should I buy it in YG or Plat. ?
> These are the things we can't know just by visiting the website of Tiffany.
> 
> Since there is no Tiffany store in my city, I went to Paris to try them. And finally, I got myself a 0.14 pts. plat. one with the 16" chain. I've been wearing it ever since, as layered necklace or all alone. It sits still, not always in the very middle but always in the front (it moves sometimes a bit to the left or to the right, but never gets too far and I kind of like the way it looks when it's not in the very middle of my neck). It doesn't flip at all. It doesn't poke (even with all my winter clothes) unless I push it very hard into my skin with my finger   The diamond is very sparkly and the necklace is very delicate.
> 
> I preferred the YG for many reasons before I went to the store. Also, I preferred the design of it in YG/Plat. than in RG/Silver. In the end, I bought the platinum one. I know that platinum could look kind of grey but I truly love the color. The SA told me that I could feel free to wear it even when I go to the beach or simply in showers.
> 
> Personally, I found that the 0.14 pts was the best size for THIS KIND of necklace. If I want to get a bigger stone, I will surely choose another kind of necklace/pendent - a more "classic" type. However, that's just a question of personal preference.
> 
> I'll try to post a pic but I'm really not good at it so let's see if it works... I took the photo with my cellphone. The necklace looks way better in real.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/img0694ul.jpg



Beautiful


----------



## Carrie357

Here's mine along with two of my favorite necklaces.





I think mine is a .05 with 18" chain. Don't like the chain though, IMO it's too thick.


----------



## sablier

stmary said:


> Congrats! That is a very nice and classic piece. Enjoy!



thank u


----------



## sablier

MeenaTia said:


> Beautiful



it is indeed! thank tiffany and thank u too


----------



## NY Village Girl

MeenaTia: Your necklace is gorgeous, and the perfect size on you. 

This thread is making me want a DBTY pendant in platinum.  I noticed on the website that it goes from. .14 to .37, nothing in between.  Does anyone know off the top of their head if they have any other carat weights for platinum in store than they do online, or is this it?  Seems like a big jump in carat weight. 

TIA!


----------



## Caz71

Carrie357 said:


> Here's mine along with two of my favorite necklaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think mine is a .05 with 18" chain. Don't like the chain though, IMO it's too thick.



Is it the silver one? this is the one I want!!!


----------



## Carrie357

Caz71 said:


> Is it the silver one? this is the one I want!!!


Yes, it is silver, but as far as I know, there's also a platinum version, if you do not like to polish it as often, you can always go for the platinum version.

I love dainty necklaces, so I would not spend that much on a Tiffany since I can get my hands on those beautifully crafted delicate Japanese jewelries. Though this .05 Tiffany definitely looks pretty on its own. Roberto Coin also has a necklace with similar design.


----------



## Caz71

Carrie357 said:


> Yes, it is silver, but as far as I know, there's also a platinum version, if you do not like to polish it as often, you can always go for the platinum version.
> 
> I love dainty necklaces, so I would not spend that much on a Tiffany since I can get my hands on those beautifully crafted delicate Japanese jewelries. Though this .05 Tiffany definitely looks pretty on its own. Roberto Coin also has a necklace with similar design.



Do u think .05 is really tiny. Im also a fan of dainty . Im not after a big bezel. Thanks.


----------



## Carrie357

Caz71 said:


> Do u think .05 is really tiny. Im also a fan of dainty . Im not after a big bezel. Thanks.


Well... It IS tiny. A smaller .03 DBTY necklace is also available, but I definitely would not suggest getting that one.

As I have stated before, Tiffany's chain is somehow thick, which makes the diamond less obvious - a .03 diamond can hardly be noticed. Here's a comparison picture of my two .05 necklaces, hope this can give you the idea of the difference of chains:





And a picture of me wearing the other piece:





So you can see, Tiffany .05 really is tiny, but it does not justify my definition of dainty


----------



## stmary

Caz71, 

    It is tiny but I think DBTY is meant to be dainty.
I have 0.03 in SS and I hardly use it anymore unless I want to layer them. The second diamond  from the top of my avatar is 0.05 just in case you want to see it for comparison.


----------



## BreadnGem

Carrie357 said:


> Well... It IS tiny. A smaller .03 DBTY necklace is also available, but I definitely would not suggest getting that one.
> 
> As I have stated before, Tiffany's chain is somehow thick, which makes the diamond less obvious - a .03 diamond can hardly be noticed. Here's a comparison picture of my two .05 necklaces, hope this can give you the idea of the difference of chains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture of me wearing the other piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can see, Tiffany .05 really is tiny, but it does not justify my definition of dainty



Your other necklace in gold is very pretty. Is it also Tiffany or a different brand? It is very dainty & delicate : )


----------



## misstrine85

stmary said:
			
		

> Caz71,
> 
> It is tiny but I think DBTY is meant to be dainty.
> I have 0.03 in SS and I hardly use it anymore unless I want to layer them. The second diamond  from the top of my avatar is 0.05 just in case you want to see it for comparison.



Would it be possible to upload a pic of your ss 0.03? I'm thinking of getting it


----------



## Carrie357

BreadnGem said:


> Your other necklace in gold is very pretty. Is it also Tiffany or a different brand? It is very dainty & delicate : )


Thank you! No, it's not from Tiffany, it's from a Japanese brand called Agete, this is an interesting brand which makes fashion jewelries with quality materials, and I adore their spring collection.

I like Tiffany as it has its unique beauty and I enjoy my DBTY as well, distinct styles double the fun.


----------



## MeenaTia

NY Village Girl said:


> MeenaTia: Your necklace is gorgeous, and the perfect size on you.
> 
> This thread is making me want a DBTY pendant in platinum.  I noticed on the website that it goes from. .14 to .37, nothing in between.  Does anyone know off the top of their head if they have any other carat weights for platinum in store than they do online, or is this it?  Seems like a big jump in carat weight.
> 
> TIA!



My experience is that they have many more in store. I have actually visited 2 stores recently and they had many in both YG and platinum. I didn't ask about RG nor silver. They showed me loads around the .3-.4 mark


----------



## stmary

misstrine85 said:


> Would it be possible to upload a pic of your ss 0.03? I'm thinking of getting it



Sure here it is. I think the bezel is too thick for it but I like to wear it when I go to the gym or doing outdoor activities (when I do rough activities basiclly


----------



## Kissmark

stmary said:


> I think its £930.
> 
> Edit: i thought you meant RG, i dont think they have 0.17 in YG though.



Thanks! I didn't know it's not available in YG. If like something in 0.1~ ct range.


----------



## stmary

Kissmark said:


> Thanks! I didn't know it's not available in YG. If like something in 0.1~ ct range.



I think for YG if you are looking for something in 0.1~ range the one thats available are in 0.12 and 0.14, I think after that its 0.2~range.


----------



## BreadnGem

This is my new dbty. 0.12 ct in platinum. Was deciding between this and the rose gold but in the end decided that for my first dbty i, i want it in a white metal. May possibly get the rose gold one further down the road .

It is supposed to be my birthday present from DH. Bought it a couple of months earlier since i am very sure this is what i want. It's the perfect everyday necklace - very very wearable.


----------



## laeticia

BreadnGem said:


> This is my new dbty. 0.12 ct in platinum. Was deciding between this and the rose gold but in the end decided that for my first dbty i, i want it in a white metal. May possibly get the rose gold one further down the road .
> 
> It is supposed to be my birthday present from DH. Bought it a couple of months earlier since i am very sure this is what i want. It's the perfect everyday necklace - very very wearable.



Congrats! I'm sure you'll want another one soon


----------



## misstrine85

stmary said:
			
		

> Sure here it is. I think the bezel is too thick for it but I like to wear it when I go to the gym or doing outdoor activities (when I do rough activities basiclly



Thank you, it's exactly what I'm looking for. Can't  wait to buy it in April when I go to Berlin (we don't have T & Co in Denmark).


----------



## BreadnGem

laeticia said:


> Congrats! I'm sure you'll want another one soon



Yes! I'm considering getting the 0.17 in rose gold maybe towards end of the year, especially after seeing yours!  They look lovely on you!


----------



## laeticia

BreadnGem said:


> Yes! I'm considering getting the 0.17 in rose gold maybe towards end of the year, especially after seeing yours!  They look lovely on you!



Thank you  RG was the best for me since I love RG and I've been able to layer it with other gold costume jewelry and it all matches.

Would you believe I am now considering a DBTY bracelet to layer with my mini bead bracelets, it just never stops!


----------



## akimoto

BreadnGem said:
			
		

> This is my new dbty. 0.12 ct in platinum. Was deciding between this and the rose gold but in the end decided that for my first dbty i, i want it in a white metal. May possibly get the rose gold one further down the road .
> 
> It is supposed to be my birthday present from DH. Bought it a couple of months earlier since i am very sure this is what i want. It's the perfect everyday necklace - very very wearable.



Wow that looks perfect on you.  congrats! What length did you get?


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> This is my new dbty. 0.12 ct in platinum. Was deciding between this and the rose gold but in the end decided that for my first dbty i, i want it in a white metal. May possibly get the rose gold one further down the road .
> 
> It is supposed to be my birthday present from DH. Bought it a couple of months earlier since i am very sure this is what i want. It's the perfect everyday necklace - very very wearable.



Yayy thanks for showing . !!!! Luv it!!!


----------



## BreadnGem

akimoto said:


> Wow that looks perfect on you.  congrats! What length did you get?



Thanks! It is 16"


----------



## annam

These are all so lovely, could someone please measure how wide the .08 and .12 are? These look so big compared to what I am imagining them as.


----------



## stmary

annam said:


> These are all so lovely, could someone please measure how wide the .08 and .12 are? These look so big compared to what I am imagining them as.



I dont have 0.12 but here's pic and measurement for 0.08. Basically 0.08 is 0.3 cm
I think 0.12 would be 0.4 cm because my 0.14 is 0.5 cm. Hope this helps


----------



## sablier

stmary said:


> I dont have 0.12 but here's pic and measurement for 0.08. Basically 0.08 is 0.3 cm
> I think 0.12 would be 0.4 cm because my 0.14 is 0.5 cm. Hope this helps



OMG, are you sure? I just measured mine and found out that my 0.14 is only 0.4cm (bezel included). Does it mean that the seller gave me the wrong size : a 0.12 but with the price of a 0.14 ...... %^&*#@ :cry:


----------



## Candice0985

sablier said:


> OMG, are you sure? I just measured mine and found out that my 0.14 is only 0.4cm. Does it mean that the seller gave me the wrong size : a 0.12 but with the price of a 0.14 ...... %^&*#@ :cry:



not necessarily, all diamonds are cut differently. yours could be just a bit deeper


----------



## sablier

Candice0985 said:


> not necessarily, all diamonds are cut differently. yours could be just a bit deeper



thank u very much for your consolation.... still, we all have heard that Tiffany's DBTY is often cut to be larger and shallower, i doubt if mine is simply deeper.... :cry:

Only if anyone also have a .14 that measures about .4cm (plus, this .4cm includes the bezel) ....


----------



## erinrose

I just got the DBTY necklace in sterling silver with th 0.05 carets and I love it! I tried in the smaller and bigger one too, but I really fell in love with the middle size! It´s so deliquate and pretty and I love it for daily wear!


----------



## Caz71

erinrose said:


> I just got the DBTY necklace in sterling silver with th 0.05 carets and I love it! I tried in the smaller and bigger one too, but I really fell in love with the middle size! It´s so deliquate and pretty and I love it for daily wear!



Hi Erin, how cool -  would u like to model for me. As I've had my eye on exactly the same one too! Many thank you's!!!! ) 

Did u get 16 or 18 inch?


----------



## erinrose

Caz71 said:


> Hi Erin, how cool -  would u like to model for me. As I've had my eye on exactly the same one too! Many thank you's!!!! )
> 
> Did u get 16 or 18 inch?



It´s the 16. I´ll see whay I can do


----------



## stmary

sablier said:


> OMG, are you sure? I just measured mine and found out that my 0.14 is only 0.4cm (bezel included). Does it mean that the seller gave me the wrong size : a 0.12 but with the price of a 0.14 ...... %^&*#@ :cry:



Hi sablier, 
As  posted by Candice it could be the depth. However I will post a pic of my 0.14 just for you to see. In my eyes its 0.5 but perhaps my eyes could be easily trick?


----------



## sablier

stmary said:


> Hi sablier,
> As  posted by Candice it could be the depth. However I will post a pic of my 0.14 just for you to see. In my eyes its 0.5 but perhaps my eyes could be easily trick?



thank u so much for the pic Stmary!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

i dont think measuring it like that with the bezel is accurate. the only way to know the exact size of the stone is to take it to tiffany, they will look up serial number and provide the size.


----------



## sablier

zeusthegreatest said:


> i dont think measuring it like that with the bezel is accurate. the only way to know the exact size of the stone is to take it to tiffany, they will look up serial number and provide the size.



thank u for the advise~


----------



## zeusthegreatest

my platinum tiffany dbty was sold by a very reputable ebay seller, who has a jewelery store in USA. it was advertised as 0.33. so i placed my bids accordingly, i did win it and as soon as it arrived - took it to tiffany. they checked serial number and told me its a 0.25. so i filed a dispute and got partial refund, i also asked why would they advertised it as 0.33. the answer was: we measured the stone! well u cannot simply "measure" it!! and a jeweler should know better! especially with this type of tiffany stone/style/design as its too easy to get the original stone specs by checking its serial number. so either the seller was not honest or could not be bothered or whatever! it measured about 4 mm, but i don't think its really accurate when done with a ruler and in a bezel.  whether its a tifffany diamond or not - ruler does not give u an idea of the carat.  of course u will know whether its 0.2 or 2 carat when measuring... but not when its .14 or .12 etc.


----------



## stmary

zeusthegreatest said:


> my platinum tiffany dbty was sold by a very reputable ebay seller, who has a jewelery store in USA. it was advertised as 0.33. so i placed my bids accordingly, i did win it and as soon as it arrived - took it to tiffany. they checked serial number and told me its a 0.25. so i filed a dispute and got partial refund, i also asked why would they advertised it as 0.33. the answer was: we measured the stone! well u cannot simply "measure" it!! and a jeweler should know better! especially with this type of tiffany stone/style/design as its too easy to get the original stone specs by checking its serial number. so either the seller was not honest or could not be bothered or whatever! it measured about 4 mm, but i don't think its really accurate when done with a ruler and in a bezel.  whether its a tifffany diamond or not - ruler does not give u an idea of the carat.  of course u will know whether its 0.2 or 2 carat when measuring... but not when its .14 or .12 etc.



Yes you are right. I'm just merely giving a rough idea on it since a member asked to post the width (for general guidance). The best way is always go to professional or Tiffany's as mentioned by you to check how many carat the diamond actually is.


----------



## Caz71

erinrose said:


> It´s the 16. I´ll see whay I can do



Much appreciated Erinrose  thanks


----------



## erinrose

Caz71 said:


> Much appreciated Erinrose  thanks



Here´s a pic, it´s the 16 inches DBTY in .05 sterling silver.


----------



## sablier

zeusthegreatest said:


> my platinum tiffany dbty was sold by a very reputable ebay seller, who has a jewelery store in USA. it was advertised as 0.33. so i placed my bids accordingly, i did win it and as soon as it arrived - took it to tiffany. they checked serial number and told me its a 0.25. so i filed a dispute and got partial refund, i also asked why would they advertised it as 0.33. the answer was: we measured the stone! well u cannot simply "measure" it!! and a jeweler should know better! especially with this type of tiffany stone/style/design as its too easy to get the original stone specs by checking its serial number. so either the seller was not honest or could not be bothered or whatever! it measured about 4 mm, but i don't think its really accurate when done with a ruler and in a bezel.  whether its a tifffany diamond or not - ruler does not give u an idea of the carat.  of course u will know whether its 0.2 or 2 carat when measuring... but not when its .14 or .12 etc.



Thank u for giving the example! Yes, I do agree with u. It's just that I wanted to get a general idea about the size. Thanks again.


----------



## sablier

stmary said:


> Yes you are right. I'm just merely giving a rough idea on it since a member asked to post the width (for general guidance). The best way is always go to professional or Tiffany's as mentioned by you to check how many carat the diamond actually is.



And the pic u posted for me did actually help me! Thank u stmary. I appreciated it a lot.


----------



## annam

Thank you to everyone who posted. I do realize that the only way to get a true reading is through Tiffany but everyone's dbty look so big compared to the ones in store. Maybe it's not for me. :/


----------



## BreadnGem

annam said:


> Thank you to everyone who posted. I do realize that the only way to get a true reading is through Tiffany but everyone's dbty look so big compared to the ones in store. Maybe it's not for me. :/



I think it's just that the diamonds look bigger in the photos cos in the photos, everyone focuses on the diamonds, esp since most of the photos posted are neck shots, whereas if you wear it in real life and look in the mirror, you are seeing the whole picture, kwim? I had the same thought as you before when i was shopping for mine - at the store, i kept thinking the diamonds look smaller than in the photos here. But I still bought it bcos i love the look and besides, the whole point of dbty is that it is supposed to be delicate


----------



## Caz71

erinrose said:


> Here´s a pic, it´s the 16 inches DBTY in .05 sterling silver.



Thank you its lovely. I want it so bad!


----------



## Caz71

Just bumping this thread.

Im going to start saving for this one:

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...8187-r+160297647-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1

If I can have it by June Id be over the moon!


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> Just bumping this thread.
> 
> Im going to start saving for this one:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...8187-r+160297647-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1
> 
> If I can have it by June Id be over the moon!



I want that one too! I COULD get it next Friday (vacation check) but I wouldn't be able to get my Pandora beads I want and that's also money that could be put towards paying down bills and such. I keep having to remind myself that I don't deserve it yet. I deserve it when my more important stuff is taken care of


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> I want that one too! I COULD get it next Friday (vacation check) but I wouldn't be able to get my Pandora beads I want and that's also money that could be put towards paying down bills and such. I keep having to remind myself that I don't deserve it yet. I deserve it when my more important stuff is taken care of



ohhh next Friday sounds great haha! I will have to wait a few months to save up. Im soo impatient I know ill end up buying it earlier! Much to DH disgust!


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> ohhh next Friday sounds great haha! I will have to wait a few months to save up. Im soo impatient I know ill end up buying it earlier! Much to DH disgust!



Sigh... I would love to get it but I just can't justify it! I'll settle with a few Pandora beads for my bracelet. Maybe my BF will get it for me for our one year which is in 5 months


----------



## Designpurchaser

Is it possible to see a side view and a back view of a DBTY bracelet / necklace please. Cartier / Tiffany preferred please.


----------



## Caz71

My brother is in chicago for work for three weeks. Ive just emailed him asking if he can get the ss dbty .05 in 18 inch!!! The website says 350 is that including tax??? Its 475 here!!


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> My brother is in chicago for work for three weeks. Ive just emailed him asking if he can get the ss dbty .05 in 18 inch!!! The website says 350 is that including tax??? Its 475 here!!



$350 USD before tax. I saw it in person last week... sooooo sparkly but definitely small


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> $350 USD before tax. I saw it in person last week... sooooo sparkly but definitely small



Ye all up 371 but when we convert to aud dollars its 352. My stupid brother said to order it and have it shipped to the office in chicago. So we ordered thru the usa site. It will arrive next week. Then my bro comes back to sydney in three weeks. So I wont have it till then!!


----------



## Candice0985

Caz71 said:


> Ye all up 371 but when we convert to aud dollars its 352. My stupid brother said to order it and have it shipped to the office in chicago. So we ordered thru the usa site. It will arrive next week. Then my bro comes back to sydney in three weeks. So I wont have it till then!!



you'll have your dbty, and for less then you would normally pay! your brother doesn't sound stupid to me he sounds like a nice guy!


----------



## Caz71

Candice0985 said:


> you'll have your dbty, and for less then you would normally pay! your brother doesn't sound stupid to me he sounds like a nice guy!



nah he was carrying on saying u need to win the lottery to buy Tiffany. Im surprised he and his snotty wife have not been in a Tiffany store before! The store was also located like a few minutes away but I had to order it online!


----------



## Candice0985

Caz71 said:


> nah he was carrying on saying u need to win the lottery to buy Tiffany. Im surprised he and his snotty wife have not been in a Tiffany store before! The store was also located like a few minutes away but I had to order it online!



ohwell it's worth it, you'll have your necklace soon


----------



## Caz71

Candice0985 said:


> ohwell it's worth it, you'll have your necklace soon



Yes but im a nervous wreck since ordering it today. Just pray that I will get it and in one piece. very very stressed.. I dont usually order things online .


----------



## pincessa

shopbaby said:


> hey, if any of you have bought the dbty necklace from tiffany co, no matter it's made of silver, gold or platinum, feel free to post pictures of you items or write something down towards your necklace, here is mine:


gorgeous!


----------



## Candice0985

Designpurchaser said:


> Is it possible to see a side view and a back view of a DBTY bracelet / necklace please. Cartier / Tiffany preferred please.



this is the best shots I could get :s its a platinum tiffany dbty with 3 diamonds


----------



## Designpurchaser

Candice0985 said:


> this is the best shots I could get :s its a platinum tiffany dbty with 3 diamonds
> View attachment 2116298
> 
> 
> View attachment 2116299



Thanks Candice


----------



## Caz71

Candice0985 said:


> ohwell it's worth it, you'll have your necklace soon



Ohhh my my brother has received my package. Ill have it in my hot little hands on sunday 14th april!!


----------



## LVDevotee

Had a great time going through this thread looking at all of the beautiful Tiffany's! 

I am so excited with this new DBTY....I had a Tiffany's key that I didn't love and returned it to get this.....It is platinum 1.54 tcw.  DBTY!!


----------



## Caz71

LVDevotee said:


> Had a great time going through this thread looking at all of the beautiful Tiffany's!
> 
> I am so excited with this new DBTY....I had a Tiffany's key that I didn't love and returned it to get this.....It is platinum 1.54 tcw.  DBTY!!



Wowwww luv it. You must do a model pix plssss&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## erinrose

Caz71 said:


> Ohhh my my brother has received my package. Ill have it in my hot little hands on sunday 14th april!!


 
Congrats on your necklace! How nice that you could get it cheaper. Hope you´ll love it as much as I love mine 



LVDevotee said:


> Had a great time going through this thread looking at all of the beautiful Tiffany's!
> 
> I am so excited with this new DBTY....I had a Tiffany's key that I didn't love and returned it to get this.....It is platinum 1.54 tcw.  DBTY!!


 
It´s so pretty, congrats to you!


----------



## Designpurchaser

LVDevotee said:


> Had a great time going through this thread looking at all of the beautiful Tiffany's!
> 
> I am so excited with this new DBTY....I had a Tiffany's key that I didn't love and returned it to get this.....It is platinum 1.54 tcw.  DBTY!!



WOW!  I'm in love with that, lucky you.


----------



## Caz71

erinrose said:


> Congrats on your necklace! How nice that you could get it cheaper. Hope you´ll love it as much as I love mine
> 
> 
> 
> It´s so pretty, congrats to you!



Counting down the days. Do u layer your dbty??


----------



## erinrose

Caz71 said:


> Counting down the days. Do u layer your dbty??


 
I don´t. I tried it with my heart and key necklaces but I prefer it just as. Love how deliquate and pretty it looks by itself. It´s a real timeless piece!


----------



## Caz71

erinrose said:


> I don´t. I tried it with my heart and key necklaces but I prefer it just as. Love how deliquate and pretty it looks by itself. It´s a real timeless piece!



Ye Ive ordered the 18 inch and most of my other necklaces are also 18 inch too so hard to layer except for my mini bean and bow which are 16 inch with a jump chain. Also have a few 24 and 34 inch.


----------



## msgem

LVDevotee said:


> Had a great time going through this thread looking at all of the beautiful Tiffany's!
> 
> I am so excited with this new DBTY....I had a Tiffany's key that I didn't love and returned it to get this.....It is platinum 1.54 tcw.  DBTY!!



wow that is really something! a stunning piece!


----------



## skyqueen

LVDevotee said:


> Had a great time going through this thread looking at all of the beautiful Tiffany's!
> 
> I am so excited with this new DBTY....I had a Tiffany's key that I didn't love and returned it to get this.....It is platinum 1.54 tcw.  DBTY!!


 Stunning...love to see a pic!


----------



## LVDevotee

skyqueen said:


> Stunning...love to see a pic!



Thx! Here is the pic .


----------



## Caz71

erinrose said:


> I don´t. I tried it with my heart and key necklaces but I prefer it just as. Love how deliquate and pretty it looks by itself. It´s a real timeless piece!



Ohh cant imagine. Have seen a few gals revealing on you tube. I luv the little hint of sparkle. One more week to go.


----------



## Caz71

Finally got mine. 18 inch 05


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> Finally got mine. 18 inch 05



Yayyyyyyyyy!!! Was it worth the wait Caz71?! xMMx


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> Yayyyyyyyyy!!! Was it worth the wait Caz71?! xMMx



Im still not loving it MM. I think will layer it. See how I go. The bezel is very miniscile and flat looking. I luv how the chain is so bright and new for now!!


----------



## Blossy

Not loving it??? OMG you've wanted it for ages!

I'm sure you'll love it! Have you thought about shortening it to give more layering options?


----------



## Caz71

Blossy said:


> Not loving it??? OMG you've wanted it for ages!
> 
> I'm sure you'll love it! Have you thought about shortening it to give more layering options?



I know!!! Ye 17 inches mite be ideal.. if they shorten for free in oz


----------



## AndieAbroad

Caz71 said:


> I know!!! Ye 17 inches mite be ideal.. if they shorten for free in oz



If you don't love it, I wouldn't shorten it if I were you. I'd take it straight back! As soon as you alter it, it's non-returnable. You already have a much larger (and nicer, IMHO) diamond solitaire necklace, and if you don't like this DBTY, I would put the money towards the other things on your wishlist. Hubby would be happier, too


----------



## Caz71

AndieAbroad said:


> If you don't love it, I wouldn't shorten it if I were you. I'd take it straight back! As soon as you alter it, it's non-returnable. You already have a much larger (and nicer, IMHO) diamond solitaire necklace, and if you don't like this DBTY, I would put the money towards the other things on your wishlist. Hubby would be happier, too



AA - are u talking abt my fake one?? Or the one hubby got me years ago it hangs as a pendant. Id luv to make it into a floating. I think ill keep this one. Its kinda growing on me.


----------



## AndieAbroad

Caz71 said:


> AA - are u talking abt my fake one?? Or the one hubby got me years ago it hangs as a pendant. Id luv to make it into a floating. I think ill keep this one. Its kinda growing on me.



I was talking about the one you had in consignment but took back, the hanging one. I like that it hangs on the bezel. I love the floating style, but I do think it's a bit of a fad, and your other necklace is more timeless and nicer! (BTW I have the same exact Tiffany DBTY as you.)


----------



## Caz71

AndieAbroad said:


> I was talking about the one you had in consignment but took back, the hanging one. I like that it hangs on the bezel. I love the floating style, but I do think it's a bit of a fad, and your other necklace is more timeless and nicer! (BTW I have the same exact Tiffany DBTY as you.)



Yes yes I get ya. The 0.5 - I think it looks good on u and others who are perhaps less curvy on top to have a small bezel. I think it gets 'lost' as am quite big on top
 Neck - boobs.


----------



## AndieAbroad

Caz71 said:


> Yes yes I get ya. The 0.5 - I think it looks good on u and others who are perhaps less curvy on top to have a small bezel. I think it gets 'lost' as am quite big on top
> Neck - boobs.



I think the photos on here are quite deceiving. I'm also bigger on top. Remember the 16" was almost like a choker on me! And my boobs are something to get lost in  My favourite way to wear my DBTY is actually peeking out from a looped scarf.


----------



## Caz71

AndieAbroad said:


> I think the photos on here are quite deceiving. I'm also bigger on top. Remember the 16" was almost like a choker on me! And my boobs are something to get lost in  My favourite way to wear my DBTY is actually peeking out from a looped scarf.



Yr neck looks thin yes hard to believe the 16 inch was tightish for u. What i did was clamp it on the 2nd loop before the loop u use. So might be a tad shorter. Here pic with bean. My bean has an extender cos thats 16 inch too. Might do the scarf thing too seeing as its cooler now. So u a cleavage girl haha


----------



## Caz71

With mr bean!


----------



## Caz71

Last pic - with bow


----------



## vannarene

Love it layered with the bow and bean!!!


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> With mr bean!



Mr Bean! Ha ha!!!  xMMx


----------



## Caz71

Definitely having fun layering. Here what im wearing to work today


----------



## Tankgirl

Simple.  Tasteful.  Classic.


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Definitely having fun layering. Here what im wearing to work today



I like this look! Is ur name necklace silver or white gold?


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> I like this look! Is ur name necklace silver or white gold?



Silver. Cheapie.


----------



## purly

When I see the ctw next to the photos I'm a little astounded. Why do the diamonds in DBTY necklaces always look larger than they are? Is it the setting? Is it just me? Heh.


----------



## Candice0985

purly said:


> When I see the ctw next to the photos I'm a little astounded. Why do the diamonds in DBTY necklaces always look larger than they are? Is it the setting? Is it just me? Heh.



it's the bezel, it makes the diamond look larger


----------



## sini1978

Hi everybody,
does anyone have a modelling picture of a Tiffany platinum dbty in size 0.14? Is ist worth the price? Does it poke??
I want a matching necklace for my Tiffany platinum bezet rings with diamonds. 
How much is the difference in size between the 0.07 sterling silver dbty an the 0.14 platinum dbty? I'm just asking myself if the difference in size is worth the diference in price...
Thanks for helping!!
Sini


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Last pic - with bow



I LOVE this pic. Cannot stop admiring your cute bow necklace. I have a terrible terrible weakness for the bow. Am very tempted to get the mini yellow gold but I already have the diamond one. But still cannot get enough of the bow design. the mini one w/o the diamonds have such a lovely clean, simple look. Wonder if I should get the silver one as a compromise?


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> I LOVE this pic. Cannot stop admiring your cute bow necklace. I have a terrible terrible weakness for the bow. Am very tempted to get the mini yellow gold but I already have the diamond one. But still cannot get enough of the bow design. the mini one w/o the diamonds have such a lovely clean, simple look. Wonder if I should get the silver one as a compromise?



Id luv the gold bow im getting bored of silver!!


----------



## vannarene

Oh great Caz!! Lol! Me too   I want something rose gold


----------



## PurpleLo

Caz71 said:


> Id luv the gold bow im getting bored of silver!!


I like how you have been layering your silver pieces ... Def not boring!


----------



## sini1978

sini1978 said:


> Hi everybody,
> does anyone have a modelling picture of a Tiffany platinum dbty in size 0.14? Is ist worth the price? Does it poke??
> I want a matching necklace for my Tiffany platinum bezet rings with diamonds.
> How much is the difference in size between the 0.07 sterling silver dbty an the 0.14 platinum dbty? I'm just asking myself if the difference in size is worth the diference in price...
> Thanks for helping!!
> Sini


Nobody?


----------



## sablier

sini1978 said:


> Hi everybody,
> does anyone have a modelling picture of a Tiffany platinum dbty in size 0.14? Is ist worth the price? Does it poke??
> I want a matching necklace for my Tiffany platinum bezet rings with diamonds.
> How much is the difference in size between the 0.07 sterling silver dbty an the 0.14 platinum dbty? I'm just asking myself if the difference in size is worth the diference in price...
> Thanks for helping!!
> Sini



Hi, I do have de .14 plat. (modeling pic here attached). Although I'd like to help, it seems very difficult to answer some of your questions because "big", "small", "worth/not" are very subjective notions IMO. The best way is to try them on in a store. The same piece of jewelry could have significantly different effects on different people.

Mine doesn't poke me. Never compared it with a SS one. Although, I always preferred gold or plat. since they don't get oxidized so easily like silver.  

Good luck.


----------



## Caz71

sablier said:


> Hi, I do have de .14 plat. (modeling pic here attached). Although I'd like to help, it seems very difficult to answer some of your questions because "big", "small", "worth/not" are very subjective notions IMO. The best way is to try them on in a store. The same piece of jewelry could have significantly different effects on different people.
> 
> Mine doesn't poke me. Never compared it with a SS one. Although, I always preferred gold or plat. since they don't get oxidized so easily like silver.
> 
> Good luck.



Omg its gorg. Perfect size


----------



## Susimoo

sini1978 said:


> Hi everybody,
> does anyone have a modelling picture of a Tiffany platinum dbty in size 0.14? Is ist worth the price? Does it poke??
> I want a matching necklace for my Tiffany platinum bezet rings with diamonds.
> How much is the difference in size between the 0.07 sterling silver dbty an the 0.14 platinum dbty? I'm just asking myself if the difference in size is worth the diference in price...
> Thanks for helping!!
> Sini



Hey

I have had the 0.07 SS and returned it. Increased my budget and got the 0.14 platinum. I adore it. The diamond is considerably bigger than the 0.07. However because the platinum bezel is thinner and the SS was thicker, they are similar in size. I feel the 0.14 has more presence and sparkle. I adore it and have worn daily for almost a year since I bought it. 

I too would suggest going and trying them both on (if you can). Then you can let your eyes tell you which suits you best. 

Oh, and I do not find it pokey at all! 

Make sure you let us know what you end up with!


----------



## sablier

Caz71 said:


> Omg its gorg. Perfect size



Thank u Caz71. I agree with u. Love my little DBTY


----------



## msgem

sini1978 said:


> Hi everybody,
> does anyone have a modelling picture of a Tiffany platinum dbty in size 0.14? Is ist worth the price? Does it poke??
> I want a matching necklace for my Tiffany platinum bezet rings with diamonds.
> How much is the difference in size between the 0.07 sterling silver dbty an the 0.14 platinum dbty? I'm just asking myself if the difference in size is worth the diference in price...
> Thanks for helping!!
> Sini



hi Sini, i tried on various sizes before (from 0.05 to 0.25) and decided on 0.14ct yg because i feel that any bigger than that will poke my skin uncomfortably. hope it helps!


----------



## Sparkle123

Hi everyone!

I'm getting a DBTY, and I have a couple of questions here..

Will a 0.25 ct, I color diamond appear yellow-ish in a platinum DBTY pendant?
I chose platinum over yellow gold to match my engagement/wedding rings, but I'm rethinking if I should get the yellow gold to hide the warmth in the diamond...

Also, I'm getting quite worried about poking, as mine is going to be made to order and non-returnable. Do you think the poking would be bad with a 1/4 ct stone? TIA!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Hi ladies, I need some advice here. I purchased 2 color by the yard (aquamarine and tanzanite) as I couldn't pick between the two.. I was wondering if I should shorten one, or lengthen one? Since I would like to wear them together..

Im pretty petite and the SA recommended that I shorten one instead to wear it as a choker, and leave the other as the original 16". Do let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Candice0985

Firstfullsteps said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice here. I purchased 2 color by the yard (aquamarine and tanzanite) as I couldn't pick between the two.. I was wondering if I should shorten one, or lengthen one? Since I would like to wear them together..
> 
> Im pretty petite and the SA recommended that I shorten one instead to wear it as a choker, and leave the other as the original 16". Do let me know your thoughts!



the shortest I would wear the dbty is in the hollow of your collarbone, if by choker you mean tight around your neck I wouldn't wear it this way. it'll be so annoying!

btw these colours will look amazing together!


----------



## Candice0985

Sparkle123 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm getting a DBTY, and I have a couple of questions here..
> 
> Will a 0.25 ct, I color diamond appear yellow-ish in a platinum DBTY pendant?
> I chose platinum over yellow gold to match my engagement/wedding rings, but I'm rethinking if I should get the yellow gold to hide the warmth in the diamond...
> 
> Also, I'm getting quite worried about poking, as mine is going to be made to order and non-returnable. Do you think the poking would be bad with a 1/4 ct stone? TIA!



the I wont look yellow, I've seen tiffany dbty's in I colour and platinum and they're gorgeous! if the cut and clarity are good it will not show colour

I have a 0.42 it's a bit pokey but I've worn it 24/7 since getting it and if it was super pokey I wouldn't leave it on


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Candice0985 said:


> the shortest I would wear the dbty is in the hollow of your collarbone, if by choker you mean tight around your neck I wouldn't wear it this way. it'll be so annoying!
> 
> btw these colours will look amazing together!



Yes I believe she meant right around the hollows of my collarbone area. I would really prefer contrasting colours and I love pink, however I got tanner after my trip overseas, hence it didnt show up well against my skin tone. Here's a pic of both colours, as you can see they really do look alike -,-


----------



## Sparkle123

Candice0985 said:


> the I wont look yellow, I've seen tiffany dbty's in I colour and platinum and they're gorgeous! if the cut and clarity are good it will not show colour
> 
> I have a 0.42 it's a bit pokey but I've worn it 24/7 since getting it and if it was super pokey I wouldn't leave it on


Thank you for the advice, Candice! Good to hear that the poking is not that bad too, I'll try not to worry about that anymore!


----------



## Sparkle123

I've been having a hard time deciding if I want platinum or yellow gold...
First I thought I wanted platinum to match my rings, but now I really like the look of yellow gold as well.
What would you do? How did ladies choose the metal type?


----------



## Candice0985

they look great together, I think this length is perfect on you


----------



## lizz66

If you are planning on wearing them together, I would recommend what i read another member did in this thread(Was a lot earlier, somewhere in the first 10 pages).  Super intelligent I believe! She linked the closures to each other (So it made one huge chain) and that way it was easy to make one a little shorter and one a little larger when she wrapped them around if that makes sense?  Also, that way, you don't have to spend any extra money and if you ever decide you want to wear just one, it is still the original 16" length.



Firstfullsteps said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice here. I purchased 2 color by the yard (aquamarine and tanzanite) as I couldn't pick between the two.. I was wondering if I should shorten one, or lengthen one? Since I would like to wear them together..
> 
> Im pretty petite and the SA recommended that I shorten one instead to wear it as a choker, and leave the other as the original 16". Do let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

lizz66 said:


> If you are planning on wearing them together, I would recommend what i read another member did in this thread(Was a lot earlier, somewhere in the first 10 pages).  Super intelligent I believe! She linked the closures to each other (So it made one huge chain) and that way it was easy to make one a little shorter and one a little larger when she wrapped them around if that makes sense?  Also, that way, you don't have to spend any extra money and if you ever decide you want to wear just one, it is still the original 16" length.



Oh yes I know what you mean.. But I only do this for some of my bracelets. In terms of necklaces, they tend to tangle more often when I link the two together


----------



## vannarene

Firstfullsteps said:


> Oh yes I know what you mean.. But I only do this for some of my bracelets. In terms of necklaces, they tend to tangle more often when I link the two together



Did you already alter your cbty? I wouldn't permanently alter a necklace for the purpose of layering when they're gonna be so similar in length. I've worn a few Tiffany pieces layered and I loved the look but man, untangling them is a B! It's worse when they're light like CBTYs and so close in length. I'm hoping to spare you some grief!!

You COULD have them put a larger O ring at the 15" mark or whatever and still leave that last 1" so you can adjust it. You could have that done to both. That way you always have the options.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

vannarene said:


> Did you already alter your cbty? I wouldn't permanently alter a necklace for the purpose of layering when they're gonna be so similar in length. I've worn a few Tiffany pieces layered and I loved the look but man, untangling them is a B! It's worse when they're light like CBTYs and so close in length. I'm hoping to spare you some grief!!
> 
> You COULD have them put a larger O ring at the 15" mark or whatever and still leave that last 1" so you can adjust it. You could have that done to both. That way you always have the options.



Thank you for your suggestions. Yes I know.... My necklaces tangled and one even had a knot! Imagine the horror. I decided against alteration after reading comments from you ladies and purchased an extender instead! *beams*


----------



## SabiLyn

Hi everyone!! Heading to mall tomorrow and debating getting a 16 inch rose gold necklace. I currently have the silver in the pic in 18 in. Would this work? Anyone have experience w tangling? I do wear this necklace everyday. Incl working out etc... Thanks!!


----------



## Caz71

Nicee. Ye these chains tangle


----------



## RyukkuX

SabiLyn said:


> Hi everyone!! Heading to mall tomorrow and debating getting a 16 inch rose gold necklace. I currently have the silver in the pic in 18 in. Would this work? Anyone have experience w tangling? I do wear this necklace everyday. Incl working out etc... Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2248879
> View attachment 2248880



I've only had mine tangle when I took it off to go to a waterpark and stored it without closing the clasps. I ended up spending a few hours taking out knots. But with daily wear I've never had a problem with tangling. I had mine for about 6 years before snagging the clasp on a bath towel and breaking it.


----------



## aw0516

I am think about getting a new Tiffany's diamond by the yard. I have a .12 right now and i want to get .25. does anybody know if the diamond will be noticeably bigger in this case?


----------



## aw0516

shopbaby said:


> Hey, if any of you have bought the DBTY necklace from Tiffany Co, no matter it's made of silver, gold or platinum, feel free to post pictures of you items or write something down towards your necklace, here is mine:


it's very pretty


----------



## BreadnGem

aw0516 said:


> I am think about getting a new Tiffany's diamond by the yard. I have a .12 right now and i want to get .25. does anybody know if the diamond will be noticeably bigger in this case?



Yes it is noticeably bigger. I have a .12 also and i tried on a .25 at the store. The .25 def looks much bigger


----------



## aw0516

I have mine in platinum 0.14. I love mine and wear it all the time.


----------



## aw0516

BreadnGem said:


> Yes it is noticeably bigger. I have a .12 also and i tried on a .25 at the store. The .25 def looks much bigger


Oh really? I really want to go try it myself too. But thank u for responding. I want to post some pic but don't know how.....


----------



## aw0516

luvmy3girls said:


> if your wearing 2 different sizes of DBTY necklaces (layered)...do you think they should be 1 inch apart or 1 1/2 ?? thanks


I think 1.5 or 2 looks the best.


----------



## aw0516

littleonemama said:


> Just received my yg .05 dbty yesterday.  The diamond is so teeny tiny and smaller than I thought it would be, but oh so sparkly. The photo does not show how sparkly it really is. Will definitely upgrade to a larger stone when I can afford it, but for now, I will enjoy it.


Still very elegant and beautiful. Tiffany makes even very tiny one to stand out so much. Love love your new necklace.


----------



## aw0516

fayewolf said:


> 0.3 platinum
> Various lighting.
> I also included size comparison-
> Left (4prong basket setting earring) .5ct
> Right (Brian Gavin signature ideal) .46


Your necklace is my dream. So beautiful....


----------



## jssl1688

glad i can join and contribute, after seeing the beautiful pics of all of your dbty's, i've decided to take mine out and layer them. it's such a shame, i have been ignoring them for sometime, even thought about selling them, i use to hate how it flips to the back side and that's why i stopped wearing it, now that i've layered mine, i fell back in love again. also, one is a tiffany dbty, the other one is a custom from my jeweler and the platinum one is by aylin aker. her dbty bezel is milgrained.


----------



## BreadnGem

jssl1688 said:


> glad i can join and contribute, after seeing the beautiful pics of all of your dbty's, i've decided to take mine out and layer them. it's such a shame, i have been ignoring them for sometime, even thought about selling them, i use to hate how it flips to the back side and that's why i stopped wearing it, now that i've layered mine, i fell back in love again. also, one is a tiffany dbty, the other one is a custom from my jeweler and the platinum one is by aylin aker. her dbty bezel is milgrained.



Very nice!


----------



## advokaitplm

jssl1688 said:


> glad i can join and contribute, after seeing the beautiful pics of all of your dbty's, i've decided to take mine out and layer them. it's such a shame, i have been ignoring them for sometime, even thought about selling them, i use to hate how it flips to the back side and that's why i stopped wearing it, now that i've layered mine, i fell back in love again. also, one is a tiffany dbty, the other one is a custom from my jeweler and the platinum one is by aylin aker. her dbty bezel is milgrained.



Love this layering, it's so edgy and sophisticated at the same time!


----------



## jssl1688

BreadnGem said:


> Very nice!



Thanks breadngem


----------



## jssl1688

advokaitplm said:


> Love this layering, it's so edgy and sophisticated at the same time!



Thanks advokait! I love mixing metals and the dbty layered with different size and textures looks different and fun!


----------



## jssl1688

Here's me today out and about and sun shining on my dbty


----------



## advokaitplm

jssl1688 said:


> Thanks advokait! I love mixing metals and the dbty layered with different size and textures looks different and fun!



Yeah it's definitely a versatile look that can add a lot to several outfits.


----------



## advokaitplm

jssl1688 said:


> Here's me today out and about and sun shining on my dbty



Sooo cute!


----------



## Caz71

Loving all your dbty!!! Never get tired looking at them!


----------



## aw0516

Caz71 said:


> Definitely having fun layering. Here what im wearing to work today


i love this look~! so beautiful and cute


----------



## aw0516

I love my platinum .14 diamond by the yard. Its very sparkly and dainty.  Got it from my husband for birthday.


----------



## aw0516

.14 modeling


----------



## aw0516

I was looking at yg dbty on ebay and I saw some different clasps than what Tiffany's use for Elsa peretti pieces. Does it mean they are fake?


----------



## mingqingyuan

Did anyone buy dbty earrings, would like to see model pics


----------



## aw0516

Tiffany's customer service is the best. I had problem with my platinum .14 dbty. The solder part was turning black so I went in yesterday hoping they would let me exchange for gold and they allowed me. I purchased the necklace almost four months ago. I did upgrade for bigger diamond .21. But I got my yg dbty. Love it.


----------



## BreadnGem

aw0516 said:


> Tiffany's customer service is the best. I had problem with my platinum .14 dbty. The solder part was turning black so I went in yesterday hoping they would let me exchange for gold and they allowed me. I purchased the necklace almost four months ago. I did upgrade for bigger diamond .21. But I got my yg dbty. Love it.



So this is 0.21? Nice size! Looks wonderful on u


----------



## aw0516

Thank you. Yes its .21.


----------



## grace04

aw0516 said:


> Tiffany's customer service is the best. I had problem with my platinum .14 dbty. The solder part was turning black so I went in yesterday hoping they would let me exchange for gold and they allowed me. I purchased the necklace almost four months ago. I did upgrade for bigger diamond .21. But I got my yg dbty. Love it.



Seems like I recall other people having problems with soldering turning black...so glad you got the problem fixed.  Your new piece is gorgeous!


----------



## jwessels

This is mine 0.5 18 inch necklace.
Purchased yesterday my first buy! 
Me sooo happy!


----------



## Caz71

jwessels said:


> This is mine 0.5 18 inch necklace.
> Purchased yesterday my first buy!
> Me sooo happy!



Nice like mine. Fun to layer too!!


----------



## aw0516

Very pretty on you. I like the length.


----------



## lizz66

Xox c x


----------



## aw0516

Does tiffany clean ss dbty for free?
I know that they usually charge $15 for ss pieces.
Thanks.


----------



## Caz71

Here teamed with new gold Love name


----------



## Caz71

Better pic  the Love word has a hanging bezel..


----------



## Annanson0306

Caz71 said:


> Better pic  the Love word has a hanging bezel..



It beautiful &#128522;


----------



## aw0516

Very beautiful.


----------



## Caz71

Thank you ladies. I have only few gold pieces.


----------



## aw0516

x


----------



## charleston-mom

aw0516 said:


> *x
> please don't quote people that post rule violations - makes twice the clean up work*



There is no buying or selling on the forum.  You may need to look at reputable resellers.


----------



## aw0516

Okay thanks.


----------



## aw0516

Hi ladies. 
Does anyone have pics of .03 and .05 ss dbty necklace side by side?
I really want to know if there's size difference worth the money. 
Thank you.


----------



## Caz71

Aw0516 I have seen both irl. Was a tiny difference from what I can remember.


----------



## aw0516

Thank u. I love ur necklace so much. So I am thinking of getting .05 silver dbty. Thanks Caz71.


----------



## Caz71

aw0516 said:


> Thank u. I love ur necklace so much. So I am thinking of getting .05 silver dbty. Thanks Caz71.



Aw... no problem.. there is an 07 which Im curious. Are u going to buy in store or online?


----------



## aw0516

I went to the store. I saw 07 and I did not think it was that much bigger than .05.


----------



## Jayne1

jssl1688 said:


> glad i can join and contribute, after seeing the beautiful pics of all of your dbty's, i've decided to take mine out and layer them. it's such a shame, i have been ignoring them for sometime, even thought about selling them, i use to hate how it flips to the back side and that's why i stopped wearing it, now that i've layered mine, i fell back in love again. also, one is a tiffany dbty, the other one is a custom from my jeweler and the platinum one is by aylin aker. her dbty bezel is milgrained.





jssl1688 said:


> Here's me today out and about and sun shining on my dbty


Just saw this discussion and am a bit late... may I ask about the layering and do you not have trouble with everything getting tangled on your neck?

I have the sprinkle, which wraps and a 5 diamond one... they are a bit longer than the single, which I wear on occasion, but the two longer ones just tangle and become one.  It's almost like wearing one tangled necklace and it's not the look I'm going for.

I think it's the longer sprinkle necklace that wraps and doesn't stay separate and causes all the problems.

Do yours not do the same?   Bad picture below:


----------



## jssl1688

Jayne1 said:


> Just saw this discussion and am a bit late... may I ask about the layering and do you not have trouble with everything getting tangled on your neck?
> 
> I have the sprinkle, which wraps and a 5 diamond one... they are a bit longer than the single, which I wear on occasion, but the two longer ones just tangle and become one.  It's almost like wearing one tangled necklace and it's not the look I'm going for.
> 
> I think it's the longer sprinkle necklace that wraps and doesn't stay separate and causes all the problems.
> 
> Do yours not do the same?   Bad picture below:



hi jayne, your necklaces are a beauty! yes, it absolutely does tangle when I wear that many together. i have to keep on adjusting them throughout the day and sometimes even take it all off and put them back on again. it's truly a hassle and i'm so anal about the tangles and diamonds flipping over that i don't wear it much for those reasons. it's a shame cause their pretty when they stay in place, but the flipping really bothers me, hence, i'm still debating if I want to let them go. it's just such a waste sitting in the closet. when you wear your long sprinkle does the flipping of the stone bother you? or just the tangle more so?


----------



## Jayne1

jssl1688 said:


> hi jayne, your necklaces are a beauty! yes, it absolutely does tangle when I wear that many together. i have to keep on adjusting them throughout the day and sometimes even take it all off and put them back on again. it's truly a hassle and i'm so anal about the tangles and diamonds flipping over that i don't wear it much for those reasons. it's a shame cause their pretty when they stay in place, but the flipping really bothers me, hence, i'm still debating if I want to let them go. it's just such a waste sitting in the closet. when you wear your long sprinkle does the flipping of the stone bother you? or just the tangle more so?


The solitaire flips, the 5 diamond flips, the sprinkle flips, they all flip. I never wear the long sprinkle long, I always wrap it it,  I'm afraid it will catch on something if it dangles and I'll yank it and lose it, and I like the look of it wrapped.

The flipping... I really think it's a design flaw... but I've always loved the look of the DBTY and probably won't let them go. They're so dainty, even all of them worn together and I don't want to wear a thick chain or anything too bulky.


----------



## jssl1688

Jayne1 said:


> The solitaire flips, the 5 diamond flips, the sprinkle flips, they all flip. I never wear the long sprinkle long, I always wrap it it,  I'm afraid it will catch on something if it dangles and I'll yank it and lose it, and I like the look of it wrapped.
> 
> The flipping... I really think it's a design flaw... but I've always loved the look of the DBTY and probably won't let them go. They're so dainty, even all of them worn together and I don't want to wear a thick chain or anything too bulky.



wow, the only problem i don't have is the solitaire one. that doesn't flip on me, however i hate the poking though...it hurts. i can see the longer ones flipping. i hear you on the yanking incase it catches on something, that's why i'm careful when i wear long necklaces. good thing is you don't mind the flipping. we all have things we just can't get over and flipping is a major one for me.


----------



## Jayne1

jssl1688 said:


> wow, the only problem i don't have is the solitaire one. that doesn't flip on me, however i hate the poking though...it hurts. i can see the longer ones flipping. i hear you on the yanking incase it catches on something, that's why i'm careful when i wear long necklaces. good thing is you don't mind the flipping. we all have things we just can't get over and flipping is a major one for me.


Actually my solitaire doesn't flip much but it does move around and doesn't stay where it it is supposed to.

I never minded the poking, I never really felt it...the Peretti necklaces are made kind of shallow and it was never a problem if they flipped.  I just wished they would stay like they showed in the advertisements.

Seeing your modelling pictures inspired me to wear all 3 again... I love how your necklaces look!


----------



## Caz71

aw0516 said:


> I went to the store. I saw 07 and I did not think it was that much bigger than .05.



Let us know which one u buy!!!


----------



## nymphette

you will only see a difference with the naked eye if you go up by .07 increase, or at least that's what my SA told me  Bf originally bought a .46 in hawaii for my birthday and boy do they tax you there!  SO and I went back to california and we wanted to exchange for a .51~.53 (more bangs for the "same" bucks) but they did not have that size so he went and upgraded to a .59

I initially went in wanting something dainty (about .28~.3), as we all know dbty is known to be dainty. Somehow went out after so many trips and different stuck up SA's with this beauty and an SA I am comfortable giving commission too. Pictures do not do them justice on how sparkly they are!





edit: forgot to mention; at first I was bothered by the poking - I even wanted to return the gift and get something else! I have gotten used to the "poking" that I do not notice it anymore. It does move around sometimes though, so I will be needing to readjust from time to time. No biggie


----------



## MillyT

nymphette said:


> you will only see a difference with the naked eye if you go up by .07 increase, or at least that's what my SA told me  Bf originally bought a .46 in hawaii for my birthday and boy do they tax you there!  SO and I went back to california and we wanted to exchange for a .51~.53 (more bangs for the "same" bucks) but they did not have that size so he went and upgraded to a .59
> 
> I initially went in wanting something dainty (about .28~.3), as we all know dbty is known to be dainty. Somehow went out after so many trips and different stuck up SA's with this beauty and an SA I am comfortable giving commission too. Pictures do not do them justice on how sparkly they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: forgot to mention; at first I was bothered by the poking - I even wanted to return the gift and get something else! I have gotten used to the "poking" that I do not notice it anymore. It does move around sometimes though, so I will be needing to readjust from time to time. No biggie


Love the look of a bigger DBTY!  It's beautiful on you.


----------



## luvmy3girls

nymphette said:


> you will only see a difference with the naked eye if you go up by .07 increase, or at least that's what my SA told me  Bf originally bought a .46 in hawaii for my birthday and boy do they tax you there! SO and I went back to california and we wanted to exchange for a .51~.53 (more bangs for the "same" bucks) but they did not have that size so he went and upgraded to a .59
> 
> I initially went in wanting something dainty (about .28~.3), as we all know dbty is known to be dainty. Somehow went out after so many trips and different stuck up SA's with this beauty and an SA I am comfortable giving commission too. Pictures do not do them justice on how sparkly they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: forgot to mention; at first I was bothered by the poking - I even wanted to return the gift and get something else! I have gotten used to the "poking" that I do not notice it anymore. It does move around sometimes though, so I will be needing to readjust from time to time. No biggie


gorg!!


----------



## Caz71

Looks big.n sparkly. Luvvv!


----------



## aw0516

Wow its really big and pretty. Never seen this big on. I love it.


----------



## mrs moulds

Everyone's DBTY necklace's are beautiful.


----------



## se7enseas

My first DBTY in 0.25 carat, H color, VS1, 16 in, YG 

Returned 0.12 carat, 16 in, Platinum for it, as I feel that its too small (not worth for the price) and the metal color is too muted on my skin. I went to the store to try all the 3 metals, and I fell in love with YG  Its the kind of classy, polish look I would like my Tiffany DBTY to have.

I was presented with 0.21 and 0.25 carat, with the exact same specs, but when comparing the two, the latter show more brilliance. And I have to say that the sparkle can still be seen, like a table away. 

Also thinking that I don't want to risk getting a size too small now, and having to come back next time to get the same DBTY in a bigger stone, so I just decided to go for 0.25 carat  I know many girls here got a few of these in different sizes in different metals 

I happily stepped out of the store, but realized they did not provide the GIA cert. Are they suppose to provide by default for DBTY above 0.18 carat, or only upon our request? 

Thanks all.


----------



## Caz71

se7enseas said:


> My first DBTY in 0.25 carat, H color, VS1, 16 in, YG
> 
> Returned 0.12 carat, 16 in, Platinum for it, as I feel that its too small (not worth for the price) and the metal color is too muted on my skin. I went to the store to try all the 3 metals, and I fell in love with YG  Its the kind of classy, polish look I would like my Tiffany DBTY to have.
> 
> I was presented with 0.21 and 0.25 carat, with the exact same specs, but when comparing the two, the latter show more brilliance. And I have to say that the sparkle can still be seen, like a table away.
> 
> Also thinking that I don't want to risk getting a size too small now, and having to come back next time to get the same DBTY in a bigger stone, so I just decided to go for 0.25 carat  I know many girls here got a few of these in different sizes in different metals
> 
> I happily stepped out of the store, but realized they did not provide the GIA cert. Are they suppose to provide by default for DBTY above 0.18 carat, or only upon our request?
> 
> Thanks all.



Its gorg. Does the back if the diamond poke?


----------



## se7enseas

A little, but not to the extent for me to take notice or feel uncomfy. The previous 0.12 also did not bothered me that much too. Am thinking probably the stone (on a 16 in chain) is resting on the lowest V point of my collar bone, not the chesty area where it starts to flatten out. So I think if you are concern on the cutlet poking, should really consider the length of the chain. Try out the different lengths in the store. HTHs!

And I am so glad that it does not flip over during wear! Because the backside of the bigger stone is indeed more visible from the front, compared to the smaller stone. And I definitely do not want that!


----------



## allure244

Betteridge has an estate Elsa Peretti DBTY solitaire pendant (~0.2 ct) in platinum on a 17" platinum cable chain for $950! Retails approximately for $1950

http://www.betteridge.com/tiffany-bezel-set-diamond-solitaire-pendant/p/2515/


----------



## AC82

Hi there everyone..here is my DBTY ss bracelet..i think for bracelet the carat size is standard 0.05..been wearing it sine my purchase few months ago..love it 2 bits..very durable as i wear it for gym, housechores and other daily activity..plan 2 get d necklace 2 match it..


----------



## Caz71

AC82 said:


> Hi there everyone..here is my DBTY ss bracelet..i think for bracelet the carat size is standard 0.05..been wearing it sine my purchase few months ago..love it 2 bits..very durable as i wear it for gym, housechores and other daily activity..plan 2 get d necklace 2 match it..



Cute. Yes I have both. Very durable. Easy wear. Get the matching necklace.so light with that hint of sparkle!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

nymphette said:


>



Can I just say that I absolutely LOVE your necklace??!!  This, to me, is the perfect size!  If only that was in my budget...  

Still, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Can't wait to rejoin this club!  I have wanted something to layer with my RG bow for a while and decided to order the .07 DBTY in RG from Tiffany's today  I used to have the .08 in YG but sold it as I didn't have anything that looked good layered with it at the time and imo it looked too small on me on its own.

I'm also still planning to get a three stone DBTY custom-made from three .25 diamond studs (.75 ttcw) to wear with this but can't decide on YG or RG! I'd like to wear the two necklaces together - what do people think about combining RG and YG? 

It arrives tomorrow so I will post some pics then!


----------



## BreadnGem

Onebagtoomany said:


> Can't wait to rejoin this club!  I have wanted something to layer with my RG bow for a while and decided to order the .07 DBTY in RG from Tiffany's today  I used to have the .08 in YG but sold it as I didn't have anything that looked good layered with it at the time and imo it looked too small on me on its own.
> 
> I'm also still planning to get a three stone DBTY custom-made from three .25 diamond studs (.75 ttcw) to wear with this but can't decide on YG or RG! I'd like to wear the two necklaces together - what do people think about combining RG and YG?
> 
> It arrives tomorrow so I will post some pics then!



I think yg n rg together is a very luxe look. The dbty & 3-stone necklace will look gorgeous together!

Lots of people say the rg dbty looks bigger cos of the bezel so it will look nice either on its own or with the bow! I bought a rg 0.03 (eventually exchanged it for a plat one cos i want a white metal) & the 0.03 didnt look that small either.

Looking forward to your reveal. Hope it'll be exactly what u are looking for!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

BreadnGem said:


> I think yg n rg together is a very luxe look. The dbty & 3-stone necklace will look gorgeous together!
> 
> Lots of people say the rg dbty looks bigger cos of the bezel so it will look nice either on its own or with the bow! I bought a rg 0.03 (eventually exchanged it for a plat one cos i want a white metal) & the 0.03 didnt look that small either.
> 
> Looking forward to your reveal. Hope it'll be exactly what u are looking for!


 
Thanks for your feedback Bread, that's really helpful! I love the way Cartier Love bracelets look stacked in YG and RG but am still a bit scared of mixing metal colours together, hence the worry about what the DBTYs would look like.. I think you are right though, they would look nice together, and adding a YG three stone necklace would also give me more layering options with my other YG pendants.  I have a tiny little 'S' initial pendant in YG which I would love to have something to layer with but none of my other pendants look right with it and I don't like mixing YG and WG.

I didn't know that about the RG bezel making the DBTY look a little bigger, bonus!   What size is your plat DBTY - did you decide to go for the .03 again? I couldn't decide between the .07 or the .17 (the only options available on the website) but didn't go for the .17 in the end as it seemed like so much more money for very little gain in size.  I'd rather keep this DBTY really delicate for layering purposes and wait for my custom three stone to be made. I also think layering different size stones together will make for a more interesting look.

Any chance of a modelling pic of your plat DBTY with the bow?


----------



## BreadnGem

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks for your feedback Bread, that's really helpful! I love the way Cartier Love bracelets look stacked in YG and RG but am still a bit scared of mixing metal colours together, hence the worry about what the DBTYs would look like.. I think you are right though, they would look nice together, and adding a YG three stone necklace would also give me more layering options with my other YG pendants.  I have a tiny little 'S' initial pendant in YG which I would love to have something to layer with but none of my other pendants look right with it and I don't like mixing YG and WG.
> 
> I didn't know that about the RG bezel making the DBTY look a little bigger, bonus!   What size is your plat DBTY - did you decide to go for the .03 again? I couldn't decide between the .07 or the .17 (the only options available on the website) but didn't go for the .17 in the end as it seemed like so much more money for very little gain in size.  I'd rather keep this DBTY really delicate for layering purposes and wait for my custom three stone to be made. I also think layering different size stones together will make for a more interesting look.
> 
> Any chance of a modelling pic of your plat DBTY with the bow?


 
I exchanged the rg 0.03 for a plat 0.12. I don't have any layering pics, but I remembered that I did take some pics of the 0.03 before I returned it. I'm attaching the pics of the rg 0.03 and plat 0.12 here so you can have a comparison.

 The first pic is the RG 0.03 and the second is the plat 0.12. Hope it helps. (oops, sorry, no idea why the 0.03 photo turns out so small. I don't know how to fix it...)


----------



## BreadnGem

Trying again for the rg 0.03..

This is better? Yup...anyway, I thought it looks bigger than it really is : ). I don't know, occasionally I consider buying it again, together with the 0.17 to layer together. Lol. Please show us the 0.07 when you get it. Would love to see how it looks.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

BreadnGem said:


> Trying again for the rg 0.03..
> 
> This is better? Yup...anyway, I thought it looks bigger than it really is : ). I don't know, occasionally I consider buying it again, together with the 0.17 to layer together. Lol. Please show us the 0.07 when you get it. Would love to see how it looks.



Thanks for the photos, love both! You are right about the .03, it does look a lot bigger than I thought it would. The RG also looks lovely on your skin tone!

Well, my .07 arrived today and I LOVE it! Here is a pic of it layered with my bow


----------



## Onebagtoomany

For reference the DBTY sits at 16" and the bow at 17".


----------



## BreadnGem

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks for the photos, love both! You are right about the .03, it does look a lot bigger than I thought it would. The RG also looks lovely on your skin tone!
> 
> Well, my .07 arrived today and I LOVE it! Here is a pic of it layered with my bow



They look very pretty! Your .07 looks big too. More so than the .08 yg.


----------



## twin53

perfect!


----------



## grace04

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks for the photos, love both! You are right about the .03, it does look a lot bigger than I thought it would. The RG also looks lovely on your skin tone!
> 
> Well, my .07 arrived today and I LOVE it! Here is a pic of it layered with my bow



Your DBTY is stunning and looks gorgeous paired with the bow!  Congrats!


----------



## stmary

Pretty!  Love the bow with DBTY!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thanks ladies, I love it!


----------



## Jujuma

I am looking for some advice. Everyday I wear a 15 1/2" (small neck) wg 5 stone round dbty and a  15 1/2"yg 7 stone marquise (made from a ring) necklace. With these I layer either a yg Helen Ficcalora charm necklace, an antique wg antique diamond halo necklace, a large diamond pave pear necklace, a gold sideways cross...you get the idea. I would like another dbty to wear everyday but the big thing is, most of all, I don't want it to compete with the antique wg diamond halo which I wear the most. I mix metals, obviously, and think I would like something in rg. Do you think a single stone or a multi stone rg dbty would be best? Any other thoughts are welcome too. TA


----------



## BreadnGem

Jujuma said:


> I am looking for some advice. Everyday I wear a 15 1/2" (small neck) wg 5 stone round dbty and a  15 1/2"yg 7 stone marquise (made from a ring) necklace. With these I layer either a yg Helen Ficcalora charm necklace, an antique wg antique diamond halo necklace, a large diamond pave pear necklace, a gold sideways cross...you get the idea. I would like another dbty to wear everyday but the big thing is, most of all, I don't want it to compete with the antique wg diamond halo which I wear the most. I mix metals, obviously, and think I would like something in rg. Do you think a single stone or a multi stone rg dbty would be best? Any other thoughts are welcome too. TA



I kinda think a multi stone in rg will look nice sice the other two are multi stones too. But i confess i am finding it hard to visualize whether they will compete with the other necklaces. What does the antique halo necklace look like? Do u have any pics?


----------



## PurpleLo

^^  I was going to say the same thing! A pic would be great Jujuma!


----------



## Jujuma

I'll try and get one tomorrow. It's hard getting those darn dbty's to lay straight!


----------



## randyrhoadsv

Amazing!


----------



## Jujuma

Having picture troubles but decided to go another direction. The most important thing to know is everyday no matter where I'm going coffee run, gym or out for the day I put on my two dbty like brushing my teeth. Yesterday I fell in love with the Roberto Coin three station dbty. I love it because I can make it the same length as my other two, or just about, they're all a centimeter of an inch different, or I can make it longer to sit between them and my rg dbty helen Ficcalora that I wear with charms, it's 20". I am partial to wg and diamonds but I do have several nice wg diamond pendants so if anything I'm lacking in the yg department. What do you think? I like it cuz right now my wg one is the more substantial of the two and the Roberto Coin is so nice I can wear it on it's own too. Think this sounds like a good idea?


----------



## Jujuma

Sorry didn't realize this was for Tiffany dbty but thought this was the best place to ask this question


----------



## Jujuma

Actually here's a pic, a not very good one, of the two. DBTY are hard to photograph!


----------



## Jujuma

Looking at my ginormous picture of my dirty necklaces I think I should have the current yg one lengthened an inch. If I get the new RC one they will all be an inch apart and lay nicer. Thoughts?


----------



## stmary

I am thinking about converting my 3 stones DBTY bracelet into necklace since I don't wear it that much anymore. However, I am not really sure if the bracelet will look ok as a necklace (flipping issue etc). Does anyone has any input/advice on what should I do with this?


----------



## USCGirlie

Hi all! I just got a RG DBTY. What would be the best way to clean the DBTY at home? When cleaning my engagement & wedding rings, I let them soak in hot water with some Dawn detergent. Would you do the same for the DBTY or would that be bad for the RG chain?

Thanks!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

mild soap and water would be fine-congratulations on your new piece


----------



## skyqueen

stmary said:


> I am thinking about converting my 3 stones DBTY bracelet into necklace since I don't wear it that much anymore. However, I am not really sure if the bracelet will look ok as a necklace (flipping issue etc). Does anyone has any input/advice on what should I do with this?


I think that's a great idea! Since you'll have to tweak it by adding more chain I would have the bezel/diamonds located in the front, maybe 1.5-2" apart. You'll get a bigger look by having the diamonds easily seen. Hope that makes sense.................


----------



## USCGirlie

AntiqueShopper said:


> mild soap and water would be fine-congratulations on your new piece



Thanks AntiqueShopper!


----------



## EWitte79

Bought my first DBTY - 0.03 ss on a 17" chain layered with my twist bow


----------



## stmary

skyqueen said:


> I think that's a great idea! Since you'll have to tweak it by adding more chain I would have the bezel/diamonds located in the front, maybe 1.5-2" apart. You'll get a bigger look by having the diamonds easily seen. Hope that makes sense.................



Yes it makes sense. I never thought of that but it does make the diamonds more noticeable. thank you


----------



## nicky7

Hello. Here are pics of my gold DBTY (0.17ct, shortened to 14.5inch) with a medium ss open heart with 16 inch chain.



I'm thinking of getting a gold open heart in the future. Does anyone have it? Can you please post a pic, maybe with DBTY??


----------



## josephine_21

ammpt0831 said:


> 0.08 carats, 18k yellow gold
> 0.37 carats, platinum, G, VS1
> 
> The picture does not do justice.  They're very sparkly IRL.
> 
> I wear them layered everyday....love them!


So pretty!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Beautiful and elegant necklaces


----------



## NYTexan

I have had my beautiful 1ct Elsa Peretti necklace for years. Absolutely love it and it brings me much joy. However, I was shopping at a high end jewelry store the other day and the gentleman in the shop who used to work at Tiffany's made a comment about my necklace. He said it was too short and I was very surprised. It is the same length it was when I purchased it years ago. It's sits perfectly in the notch of my neck which I understand is where it should sit. I have seen different lengths on pictures in this post. What do you think? Where should the solitaire diamond sit on your neck? He told me to get it lengthened  about half an inch and I am trying to decide what to do. I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Your necklaces must look so pretty irl I bet they have so much sparkle I love that there's a diamond everywhere around your neck as there are two layered
Such a beautiful choice congrats on both your necklaces 




Jujuma said:


> Actually here's a pic, a not very good one, of the two. DBTY are hard to photograph!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2429841


----------



## princesspig

DBTY in silver, gold and platinum - I can't remember the sizes though, and the smallest Bean upside-down


----------



## Jujuma

xblackxstarx said:


> Your necklaces must look so pretty irl I bet they have so much sparkle I love that there's a diamond everywhere around your neck as there are two layered
> 
> Such a beautiful choice congrats on both your necklaces




Thank you. Actually for Christmas I got another one! I got the 5 stone 18k wg Roberto Coin one. I also have a 20" rg Helen Ficalora one I wear charms of all metal on. So my wearing options are endless and it's a lot if fun!


----------



## Jujuma

princesspig said:


> DBTY in silver, gold and platinum - I can't remember the sizes though, and the smallest Bean upside-down




Love this!


----------



## Jujuma

NYTexan said:


> I have had my beautiful 1ct Elsa Peretti necklace for years. Absolutely love it and it brings me much joy. However, I was shopping at a high end jewelry store the other day and the gentleman in the shop who used to work at Tiffany's made a comment about my necklace. He said it was too short and I was very surprised. It is the same length it was when I purchased it years ago. It's sits perfectly in the notch of my neck which I understand is where it should sit. I have seen different lengths on pictures in this post. What do you think? Where should the solitaire diamond sit on your neck? He told me to get it lengthened  about half an inch and I am trying to decide what to do. I appreciate your feedback.




I think for one stone the notch of the neck is perfect. Maybe you could post a pic?


----------



## NYTexan

Here is a pic. Do you think it is too short? Should I get it lengthened?


----------



## Tankgirl

It looks just right as it is.  I do prefer solitaire DBTY necklaces to be worn up close, though.  If it was a multiple-stone DBTY, I wouldn't mind wearing it at a longer length.  BTW, what is the carat weight (if you don't mind my asking)?


----------



## LVoeletters

NYTexan said:


> Here is a pic. Do you think it is too short? Should I get it lengthened?




I think if you lengthened it would elongate your neckline and look very elegant. It's a gorgeous size!!


----------



## NYTexan

Tankgirl said:


> It looks just right as it is.  I do prefer solitaire DBTY necklaces to be worn up close, though.  If it was a multiple-stone DBTY, I wouldn't mind wearing it at a longer length.  BTW, what is the carat weight (if you don't mind my asking)?


Just at a carat. It is a little dirty and needs a good cleaning. I also had a hard time taking a selfie of my neck. So the angle is off. But I do love it and would never go any bigger.


----------



## NYTexan

LVoeletters said:


> I think if you lengthened it would elongate your neckline and look very elegant. It's a gorgeous size!!


That is such a good point. Thx


----------



## xblackxstarx

What is the perfect size diamond for the dbty classic look?
Online the choices in yellow gold are only up to 0.14 is this big enough to notice ?
I'm looking to wear it as a layering peice with the Tiffany yg diamond cross necklace


----------



## Tankgirl

Actually, the YG solitaire goes up to 1.04 (in the US).


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm looking on the UK site , as I'm in the UK
They must be able to offer bigger sizes then

Do you think 0.14 is big enough?


----------



## Tankgirl

That depends on what works for you.  I have an .017 RG DBTY solitaire that is my absolute favorite.  Even if I get something bigger (which I doubt), the .017 will still be the most special piece to me.  I often think of what Elsa Peretti said about style: "Style is to be simple."  For me, the charm of the DBTY collection is the way it enhances the person who is wearing it.  It doesn't outshine you, yet it packs a huge sparkle.


----------



## xblackxstarx

This is exactly what I want it to look like
However I can not right now go to the store to try it on
So not sure which size to go for
I'd be layering it with the small size diamond. Tiffany cross necklace
I don't want it to be invisible but I also don't want it to over shadow my cross either iykwim 





Tankgirl said:


> That depends on what works for you.  I have an .017 RG DBTY solitaire that is my absolute favorite.  Even if I get something bigger (which I doubt), the .017 will still be the most special piece to me.  I often think of what Elsa Peretti said about style: "Style is to be simple."  For me, the charm of the DBTY collection is the way it enhances the person who is wearing it.  It doesn't outshine you, yet it packs a huge sparkle.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Is a 0.14 much bigger than a 0.08 ? TIA


----------



## Tankgirl

It's almost double the size.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Do you think it's noticeable to the eye and worth paying the extra ?  thanks for your help




Tankgirl said:


> It's almost double the size.


----------



## BreadnGem

xblackxstarx said:


> Do you think it's noticeable to the eye and worth paying the extra ?  thanks for your help



Yes i think it will be noticeably bigger


----------



## Tankgirl

I.think it will certainly be noticeable.  I layer the .03, .7, and .17 RG DBTY together frequently -- and the contrast in size is very noticeable.


----------



## NYTexan

Pay the extra 100% and invest in the best quality diamond you can afford regardless of size.  A better  quality DBTY will cost a bit more but it will definitely sparkle. It also looks great layered.


----------



## Jujuma

NYTexan said:


> Here is a pic. Do you think it is too short? Should I get it lengthened?




What a beautiful necklace. Actually seeing it I do think it could be a touch longer, not much. I think the size of the stone makes me feel this way. I do agree that it may elongate your neck also. It's a beauty though.


----------



## Jujuma

NYTexan said:


> Here is a pic. Do you think it is too short? Should I get it lengthened?




One more thing. It could be the picture angle but I'm basing my opinion on that in the picture it looks like it sits just above your throat notch.


----------



## NYTexan

Jujuma said:


> One more thing. It could be the picture angle but I'm basing my opinion on that in the picture it looks like it sits just above your throat notch.


I took it Tiffs. Having it lengthened just 1/2 inch. The lady in customer service agreed that it was a tad short. She said it should lay flat and not roll. That is the key. Not necessary the notch. Thought that was really good advice.  Will post when I get it back. Thx


----------



## Jujuma

NYTexan said:


> I took it Tiffs. Having it lengthened just 1/2 inch. The lady in customer service agreed that it was a tad short. She said it should lay flat and not roll. That is the key. Not necessary the notch. Thought that was really good advice.  Will post when I get it back. Thx




Yes, plz post. I'm sure it will look even more beautiful.


----------



## NYTexan

Okay I finally had some time to snap a photo.  Got it lengthened about half an inch. Let me know what you think? Really happy it doesn't roll anymore which is good. It is so hard to take a proper close-up of your neck! Lol.


----------



## Missy1726

NYTexan said:


> Okay I finally had some time to snap a photo.  Got it lengthened about half an inch. Let me know what you think? Really happy it doesn't roll anymore which is good. It is so hard to take a proper close-up of your neck! Lol.



Beautiful!!!    

What size is that?


----------



## NYTexan

Missy1726 said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> What size is that?


Just at 1ct


----------



## skyqueen

NYTexan said:


> Okay I finally had some time to snap a photo.  Got it lengthened about half an inch. Let me know what you think? Really happy it doesn't roll anymore which is good. It is so hard to take a proper close-up of your neck! Lol.


Just perfect!


----------



## Missy1726

NYTexan said:


> Just at 1ct



It's LOVELY!


----------



## mamakoh

My hubby said he would get me the DBTY necklace as an upcoming gift and I'm debating whether to get 1 "larger" one (maybe around .14 - .25ct), 2 smaller ones (prob around .08) or one small (.08) and one slightly larger (maybe .12)? My idea is to wear one for everyday and then have a second one when I'd like to layer, but I'm not sure if it would look better if they are the same size layered, or different sizes? 
Also, if I want to layer, should I get 2 different chain lengths or the same length? Logic tells me I should get 2 different lengths but I've read that they get tangled easily and as a result, one looks shorter. 

Any advice? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## stmary

In my experience they do tangle but not so much. I shorten my 0.08 to 15 inch and leave my 0.14 as it is (16 inch.) Though i love the look of it layered, i find that I prefer to wear it alone for eveyday. I only layer them when I go for  special occasion.  
If you want more option with your Dbty the go for 2 necklaces. 
However, i wish i gotten bigger diamond instead of 2 dbty because honestly i only ever wear them layer like 2-3 times a year. 



mamakoh said:


> My hubby said he would get me the DBTY necklace as an upcoming gift and I'm debating whether to get 1 "larger" one (maybe around .14 - .25ct), 2 smaller ones (prob around .08) or one small (.08) and one slightly larger (maybe .12)? My idea is to wear one for everyday and then have a second one when I'd like to layer, but I'm not sure if it would look better if they are the same size layered, or different sizes?
> Also, if I want to layer, should I get 2 different chain lengths or the same length? Logic tells me I should get 2 different lengths but I've read that they get tangled easily and as a result, one looks shorter.
> 
> Any advice? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## NYTexan

mamakoh said:


> My hubby said he would get me the DBTY necklace as an upcoming gift and I'm debating whether to get 1 "larger" one (maybe around .14 - .25ct), 2 smaller ones (prob around .08) or one small (.08) and one slightly larger (maybe .12)? My idea is to wear one for everyday and then have a second one when I'd like to layer, but I'm not sure if it would look better if they are the same size layered, or different sizes?
> Also, if I want to layer, should I get 2 different chain lengths or the same length? Logic tells me I should get 2 different lengths but I've read that they get tangled easily and as a result, one looks shorter.
> 
> Any advice? Thanks in advance!!


Get 1 bigger one. Love the look of layered but stmary makes a really good point. You can always layer with other necklaces later.


----------



## MatAllston

Get one larger. 0.25 to 0.30 would be a great everyday pendant.


----------



## Missy1726

Just got my .07 sterling silver dbty for my 25th birthday today from my parents  and the open heart from my bf


----------



## mamakoh

Thanks for the advice everyone! I think I'll go with one larger one because I probably wouldn't layer as much as I think I will, although it looks SO elegant and beautiful. Do the stores usually carry all the various sizes? I have to wait a few weeks to visit my parents in NYC to go check them out. I can't wait!


----------



## BarbAga

mamakoh said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone! I think I'll go with one larger one because I probably wouldn't layer as much as I think I will, although it looks SO elegant and beautiful. Do the stores usually carry all the various sizes? I have to wait a few weeks to visit my parents in NYC to go check them out. I can't wait!



I actually went yesterday to look at these, my store had like 5 different sizes and gold color, or platinum. Plus the multi station diaminds. I am in St Louis.


----------



## EMDOC

NYTexan said:


> Here is a pic. Do you think it is too short? Should I get it lengthened?



That's how I wear mine. Your stone is a nice size.


----------



## grace04

Missy1726 said:


> Just got my .07 sterling silver dbty for my 25th birthday today from my parents  and the open heart from my bf



They both look lovely!  And either one of them by themselves would look great, also.  Congratulations on gorgeous pieces, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## NYTexan

Missy1726 said:


> Just got my .07 sterling silver dbty for my 25th birthday today from my parents  and the open heart from my bf


I love it with the heart. That is perfect. The different lengths look good too! Such nice birthday gifts 
Lucky girl. Happy birthday!


----------



## Missy1726

grace04 said:


> They both look lovely!  And either one of them by themselves would look great, also.  Congratulations on gorgeous pieces, and Happy Birthday!





NYTexan said:


> I love it with the heart. That is perfect. The different lengths look good too! Such nice birthday gifts
> Lucky girl. Happy birthday!



Thanks i'm pretty lucky. I'm obsessed with them!!!


----------



## Missy1726

My Tiffany's dbty SS .07 with my new 14k gold .20  She sparkles real nice


----------



## Caz71

Missy1726 said:


> My Tiffany's dbty SS .07 with my new 14k gold .20  She sparkles real nice



luv!!!!!  I would love to get a bigger size too then my ss .05. I see they make one in yg in 18 inch too.


----------



## nicky7

xblackxstarx said:


> Is a 0.14 much bigger than a 0.08 ? TIA



I'm not sure if you've already got it, but I've got .14 YG dbty and always layer with other necklaces. I'm very happy with the size. I could haven even gone smaller, as it's a layering piece. I wouldn't buy a bigger one, in case the back of the diamond will poke the skin... I'm 5'2" FYI.

I'm so sorry for the blurry photos, and I don't know why the pics are so huge! but HTH.

.14 YG dbty (14.5" chain) and ss heart key (2" on 20" oval link chain)



.14 YG dbty (14.5" chain) and EP ss small bean (9mm on 16" chain)


----------



## nicky7

Missy1726 said:


> Just got my .07 sterling silver dbty for my 25th birthday today from my parents  and the open heart from my bf



Wow, I love the layering look! It makes me want to have a small size of open heart as I've only got medium. Congratulations and happy birthday.


----------



## dreamtogold

lovely !!


----------



## nicky7

nicky7 said:


> .14 YG dbty (14.5" chain) and EP ss small bean (9mm on 16" chain)



I'm sorry. I meant '12mm' for the bean.


----------



## Missy1726

Caz71 said:


> luv!!!!!  I would love to get a bigger size too then my ss .05. I see they make one in yg in 18 inch too.



Thank you  I got the YG one from Macys when it was on sale 



nicky7 said:


> Wow, I love the layering look! It makes me want to have a small size of open heart as I've only got medium. Congratulations and happy birthday.



Thank you!! Mine is actually the medium, 16" dbty and 18" Open Heart


----------



## nicky7

Missy1726 said:


> Thank you!! Mine is actually the medium, 16" dbty and 18" Open Heart



Really? Is it 12mm wide then? My heart is 16mm wide, and I thought it'd look much bigger. 
In any case, it looks gorgeous on you, which matters most, I think.


----------



## nicky7

nicky7 said:


> Really? Is it 12mm wide then? My heart is 16mm wide, and I thought it'd look much bigger.
> In any case, it looks gorgeous on you, which matters most, I think.



Sorry again, I meant that mine is medium (22m) and I was meaning to ask whether your's was also 22mm or 16mm... I'm not good at numbers apparently... Need some more sleep...


----------



## nicky7

> Thank you!! Mine is actually the medium, 16" dbty and 18" Open Heart



Sorry again, I meant that mine is medium (22m) and I was meaning to ask whether your's was also 22mm or 16mm... I'm not good at numbers apparently... Need some more sleep...


----------



## Missy1726

nicky7 said:


> Sorry again, I meant that mine is medium (22m) and I was meaning to ask whether your's was also 22mm or 16mm... I'm not good at numbers apparently... Need some more sleep...



I lied lol Apparently compared to the small Gold one this looks medium. It's the small one 

This One


----------



## gemlady72

About a year and a half ago I bought a  T&Co. Sterling Silver .07 dbty necklace. It came highly recommended by a few people. But in that time I've only worn it a couple of times and I don't know if it suits me. I'm not a petite person and I feel like this necklace looks better on a thinner frame. Also that the pendant is fixed to the chain drives me crazy when it goes off center. I think if rather save up for a larger diamond set in white gold or platinum (doesn't have to be Tiffany's). Not sure if I should wait till the warmer months and see if I wear it more or just sell it now and put the $$ towards my other recent purchases. Has anyone deeply regretted selling an item they were on the fence about?


----------



## nicky7

Missy1726 said:


> I lied lol Apparently compared to the small Gold one this looks medium. It's the small one
> 
> This One



You must also have a mini gold heart. That one is very pretty too.


----------



## nicky7

gemlady72 said:


> About a year and a half ago I bought a  T&Co. Sterling Silver .07 dbty necklace. It came highly recommended by a few people. But in that time I've only worn it a couple of times and I don't know if it suits me. I'm not a petite person and I feel like this necklace looks better on a thinner frame. Also that the pendant is fixed to the chain drives me crazy when it goes off center. I think if rather save up for a larger diamond set in white gold or platinum (doesn't have to be Tiffany's). Not sure if I should wait till the warmer months and see if I wear it more or just sell it now and put the $$ towards my other recent purchases. Has anyone deeply regretted selling an item they were on the fence about?



Have you ever tried layering? I've seen a couple of threads with great layering idea. There is a particular thread about layering with dbty:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffanys-dbty-layering-ideas-738848.html

Here is another general layering of Tiffany necklaces:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffany-layering-necklace-775483.html

I love my dbty (YG 0.14ct on 14.5" chain. got it shortened for layering). At first I wore it on its own, but now I layer it with my other necklaces which are mostly silver. I like the fact that the diamond makes even casual look of silver more elegant. I get to wear my dbty almost every day this way. It goes so well with most of necklaces, and I'm particularly in love together with my ss medium open heart and ss heart key (2").

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## lizz66

Missy1726 said:


> My Tiffany's dbty SS .07 with my new 14k gold .20  She sparkles real nice



Is this the one you bought from Macys?  As you have both, how does the quality compare? Would you recommends the macy's one?


----------



## Missy1726

lizz66 said:


> Is this the one you bought from Macys?  As you have both, how does the quality compare? Would you recommends the macy's one?



I love them both! I would say the quality is almost at Tiffany's level. The bezel is very small so what you see is all diamond, I think I would have like a bigger bezel like the Tiffany one. It is a very dainty necklace compared to the dbty. The diamonds are great in both from what I can tell. When I'm in the sun they do sparkle  I would recommend it but not at $700, I would wait till it goes on sale again.


----------



## lizz66

Missy1726 said:


> I love them both! I would say the quality is almost at Tiffany's level. The bezel is very small so what you see is all diamond, I think I would have like a bigger bezel like the Tiffany one. It is a very dainty necklace compared to the dbty. The diamonds are great in both from what I can tell. When I'm in the sun they do sparkle  I would recommend it but not at $700, I would wait till it goes on sale again.




Good to know!  For the price, it seems pretty good considering it's .2 carat. I was planning on maybe getting one from a local jeweler or bluenile but will def keep my eyes on the macys one as well now.  Can I ask what you got it for on sale?  Just curious what is. A good price for macys etc. thanks!!!!


----------



## gemlady72

nicky7 said:


> Have you ever tried layering? I've seen a couple of threads with great layering idea. There is a particular thread about layering with dbty:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffanys-dbty-layering-ideas-738848.html
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another general layering of Tiffany necklaces:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffany-layering-necklace-775483.html
> 
> 
> 
> I love my dbty (YG 0.14ct on 14.5" chain. got it shortened for layering). At first I wore it on its own, but now I layer it with my other necklaces which are mostly silver. I like the fact that the diamond makes even casual look of silver more elegant. I get to wear my dbty almost every day this way. It goes so well with most of necklaces, and I'm particularly in love together with my ss medium open heart and ss heart key (2").
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your decision!




Thank you for your reply and helpful links. I will go give that a try!!


----------



## Missy1726

lizz66 said:


> Good to know!  For the price, it seems pretty good considering it's .2 carat. I was planning on maybe getting one from a local jeweler or bluenile but will def keep my eyes on the macys one as well now.  Can I ask what you got it for on sale?  Just curious what is. A good price for macys etc. thanks!!!!



TODAY!!! It's $299

HERE!

If the link doesn't work just type Bezel Set in the search bar and it's the 1/5th gold one (14k Gold Bezel-Set Diamond Pendant)

I got mine for $299 and I have a macys card so I got an extra 20% I also work for Macys (IT deparetment) I got another discount so total it costs me $205 after tax

I would pay the $299 but I was lucky with the other discounts


----------



## lizz66

Missy1726 said:


> TODAY!!! It's $299
> 
> 
> 
> HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> If the link doesn't work just type Bezel Set in the search bar and it's the 1/5th gold one (14k Gold Bezel-Set Diamond Pendant)
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine for $299 and I have a macys card so I got an extra 20% I also work for Macys (IT deparetment) I got another discount so total it costs me $205 after tax
> 
> 
> 
> I would pay the $299 but I was lucky with the other discounts




Oh man!!!! By the time I read this item, it was sold out!! Hopefully some ladies on here were able to snag it!!


----------



## Missy1726

lizz66 said:


> Oh man!!!! By the time I read this item, it was sold out!! Hopefully some ladies on here were able to snag it!!



It's showing back in stock now


----------



## nicky7

gemlady72 said:


> Thank you for your reply and helpful links. I will go give that a try!!



No problem! If you decide to keep it and layer with other necklace, please post some pics


----------



## lizz66

Missy1726 said:


> It's showing back in stock now




Yay!!!!! I bought it!!!  Hope I love it but what a wonderful deal!! Was planning on paying ALOT more for one and although I am sure the diamond quality won't be as nice but as long as it looks like, then all the better. Thanks!!


----------



## Missy1726

lizz66 said:


> Yay!!!!! I bought it!!!  Hope I love it but what a wonderful deal!! Was planning on paying ALOT more for one and although I am sure the diamond quality won't be as nice but as long as it looks like, then all the better. Thanks!!



Your very welcome! I was thinking the same thing, if you look really close and have a light you can see it's not perfect but it's only in 1 spot for me. No one will ever tell! I love how dainty it is and i'm kinda obsessed haha! I love the layered look with the dbty!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Missy1726 said:


> My Tiffany's dbty SS .07 with my new 14k gold .20  She sparkles real nice



Hi - would you be able to post a mod shot with both please? Thinking of getting that bigger size.


----------



## Missy1726

DesignerNewbie said:


> Hi - would you be able to post a mod shot with both please? Thinking of getting that bigger size.



Absolutely 

Excuse my tired photo, my friend wanted to see it so I took one at work last week. I figured that would give a real idea of what it looks like a little further away.


----------



## gemlady72

nicky7 said:


> No problem! If you decide to keep it and layer with other necklace, please post some pics




I don't have many silver necklaces but I do have 1 key pendant on an 18" chain that I love so I layered it with the dbty necklace and it looks great! I've been wearing the dbty necklace the last few days to see if I'll like it more again, and I think I do. It makes a nice casual necklace and I'm liking it with t-shirts. I'm going to hang onto it for a while, at least until I find something else I like more &#128521;


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Missy1726 said:


> Absolutely
> 
> Excuse my tired photo, my friend wanted to see it so I took one at work last week. I figured that would give a real idea of what it looks like a little further away.



Thank you! They both look great on you. It's nice to see it from further away as I think it gives a more realistic idea of the size difference (ie more obvious difference on the close ups).

I have a .03ct DBTY in SS but took the plunge and bought the one you posted as well (thank you!)


----------



## Missy1726

DesignerNewbie said:


> Thank you! They both look great on you. It's nice to see it from further away as I think it gives a more realistic idea of the size difference (ie more obvious difference on the close ups).
> 
> I have a .03ct DBTY in SS but took the plunge and bought the one you posted as well (thank you!)



Yay!! Post pictures when you get it!


----------



## nicky7

gemlady72 said:


> I don't have many silver necklaces but I do have 1 key pendant on an 18" chain that I love so I layered it with the dbty necklace and it looks great! I've been wearing the dbty necklace the last few days to see if I'll like it more again, and I think I do. It makes a nice casual necklace and I'm liking it with t-shirts. I'm going to hang onto it for a while, at least until I find something else I like more &#128521;



Great to hear you liked it! I wish I also had one dbty in silver or platinum, but as I mentioned before I can't afford another piece for a while and there are a few other pieces I really want to get, so will just baby my yg one. Hope you'll enjoy yours for a long time!


----------



## mamakoh

Hey ladies, I've been "researching" pictures of DBTY necklaces for the past MONTH since my hubby offered to buy one for me as a gift. All of your necklaces look so dainty and beautiful!! 
I'm trying to choose between the yg .30 or .37 but not sure if there would be a noticeable difference between the two. I'd also like the choice to wear it as an everyday necklace or to layer it so not sure if the .37 would be too big. Strangely enough, on the Tiffany website the .37 is cheaper than the .30! Not sure if it's cause the .30 is just more popular?? I wish I had a Tiffany's nearby to try these on!! 
Does anyone have any advice??


----------



## Candice0985

mamakoh said:


> Hey ladies, I've been "researching" pictures of DBTY necklaces for the past MONTH since my hubby offered to buy one for me as a gift. All of your necklaces look so dainty and beautiful!!
> I'm trying to choose between the yg .30 or .37 but not sure if there would be a noticeable difference between the two. I'd also like the choice to wear it as an everyday necklace or to layer it so not sure if the .37 would be too big. Strangely enough, on the Tiffany website the .37 is cheaper than the .30! Not sure if it's cause the .30 is just more popular?? I wish I had a Tiffany's nearby to try these on!!
> Does anyone have any advice??



maybe the .30 was higher colour and clarity?


----------



## mamakoh

Hmm, the color of the .37 is worse (I vs the .30's E) but the clarity is better than the .30 (vs2 vs. vvs2). Not sure which is more important for sparkle...?


----------



## Missy1726

lizz66 said:


> .





DesignerNewbie said:


> .



Ladies lets see them!


----------



## lizz66

Missy1726 said:


> Ladies lets see them!




Just received mine in the mail Monday evening.  So pretty but very tiny.  I have another diamond necklace that is about the same carat size but it looks so much bigger. I haven't worn it yet as I need to shorten it. Def too long. Thanks again for recommendation.   I'm curious to compare it to a Tiffany dbty .20 carat.  I feel like the Tiffany does a good job making things look bigger than they are


----------



## DesignerNewbie

I actually like the size - I think this style looks better when the stone is not large. I also like that the chain itself is delicate.

EDIT - oops can't work out how to rotate (or resize) the photo!


----------



## Missy1726

lizz66 said:


> Just received mine in the mail Monday evening.  So pretty but very tiny.  I have another diamond necklace that is about the same carat size but it looks so much bigger. I haven't worn it yet as I need to shorten it. Def too long. Thanks again for recommendation.   I'm curious to compare it to a Tiffany dbty .20 carat.  I feel like the Tiffany does a good job making things look bigger than they are



Tiffany doesn't have a .20 dbty they have .14 ($975) and .24 ($1760) which i'm sure it would be around 1300/1400 for the .2 if they had one. Yes they definitely make things look bigger than they are!! 



DesignerNewbie said:


> I actually like the size - I think this style looks better when the stone is not large. I also like that the chain itself is delicate.
> 
> EDIT - oops can't work out how to rotate (or resize) the photo!



Looks so good! I agree with you and I love the chain too it's perfectly shinnnnny!


----------



## asean_grl

my platinum dbty.i am so in love!


----------



## princessLIL

Very classy... Asian_grl.. What are the specs on your dbty?


----------



## asean_grl

Thank you princessLilit's a .37carat  H vs1.i purchase mine last 2010,but still the diamond itself is so sparkly.


----------



## Missy1726

asean_grl said:


> Thank you princessLilit's a .37carat  H vs1.i purchase mine last 2010,but still the diamond itself is so sparkly.



Looks really good on you!! You can definitely see it still has it's sparkle!


----------



## lizz66

Missy1726 said:


> Tiffany doesn't have a .20 dbty they have .14 ($975) and .24 ($1760) which i'm sure it would be around 1300/1400 for the .2 if they had one. Yes they definitely make things look bigger than they are!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so good! I agree with you and I love the chain too it's perfectly shinnnnny!




Just got mine shortened to be a little smaller than 16 inches. Love it!!!!


----------



## Missy1726

lizz66 said:


> Just got mine shortened to be a little smaller than 16 inches. Love it!!!!



yay i'm so glad!!! How much did it cost to get it shortened if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## lizz66

Missy1726 said:


> yay i'm so glad!!! How much did it cost to get it shortened if you don't mind me asking?




I paid $40 as they had to shorten it from both ends.  Went everywhere trying to get it done and everyone said they had to mail it out and would take 2-6 weeks.  Finally went to a mom and pop jewelry store with a guy there and he did it in 20 minute.  I was visiting Nashville but everyone wanted $40-50 dollars.  Well worth the money spent as now it looks perfect!!!!


----------



## ammpt0831

My new addition, 5-diamond DBTY (.25 tcw), layered with my .12 YG and .37 PT necklaces. I've been having second thoughts about my new necklace.  What do you all think? Sorry about the not so great quality picture. Hard to take a decent one as the diamonds all tend to flip a lot.


----------



## mills

I love it, but if it flips around a fair bit that would probably annoy me. What are you having second thought about?


----------



## NurseAnn

Missy1726 said:


> Absolutely
> 
> Excuse my tired photo, my friend wanted to see it so I took one at work last week. I figured that would give a real idea of what it looks like a little further away.



Thank you for this!  Your pic/posts made me run to the mall today where I also got a great deal.  The bezel, chain, and sparkle are really great on the one I found and I wouldn't have believed the low price tag.  I would even go as far as to say that the quality on the Macy's one is better than my BN one.


----------



## Missy1726

NurseAnn said:


> Thank you for this!  Your pic/posts made me run to the mall today where I also got a great deal.  The bezel, chain, and sparkle are really great on the one I found and I wouldn't have believed the low price tag.  I would even go as far as to say that the quality on the Macy's one is better than my BN one.



Wow thats wonderful!! I'm so happy for you!! I was pleasantly surprised with this esp since some of their other ones don't have good review! I think it's all about the vendor and the product they use!


----------



## lizz66

NurseAnn said:


> Thank you for this!  Your pic/posts made me run to the mall today where I also got a great deal.  The bezel, chain, and sparkle are really great on the one I found and I wouldn't have believed the low price tag.  I would even go as far as to say that the quality on the Macy's one is better than my BN one.




Glad to hear you have the BN one and still like the macys. I was planning on spending way more for one but after shortening the macys one to the right length, I am in love with it and so glad I bought it. Thanks again Missy for the great recommendation!!! Now I can use the extra money towards a love bracelet.


----------



## ammpt0831

mills said:


> I love it, but if it flips around a fair bit that would probably annoy me. What are you having second thought about?




I had second thoughts about it due to the small size of each diamond. They're sparkly but in comparison to my 0.37 one, they're tiny. Anyway, I went back and exchanged it with a 0.7 tcw necklace (5-diamond one) and I'm finally contented and, of course, happy with it


----------



## specialblend07

Ok, new member here and a guy....


I have a question I QUICKLY need help with, I would greatly appreciate anything! I'm going on a trip with my girlfriend this weekend. Relatively new relationship, about 3 months in.. I'm very familiar with T&Co. through family. However, I'd like to surprise her with something nice. I went out yesterday and bought her the DBTY 3 diamond necklace. It looked great in the store, however I'm not sure about it now. The diamonds are tiny, and for the price I'm just not happy. Yes I realize T&Co. you're going to pay more... I paid $650 for this, but I'd like to exchange it for something of equal or lesser value that I feel better about for her.


My question is, can a few of you give me some suggestions? I thought about the single .07c DBTY necklace in gold or silver.. I just don't know what a girl would like. I'd post this elsewhere but apparently new members need 5 days, I have 2 until out trip! Thanks so much!


----------



## emchhardy

specialblend07 - Frankly, I would be thrilled with this so I wouldn't exchange it but if you feel you need to, the 0.7 in the gold would be good too.


----------



## jinjia_1812

I would vote for a 0.07 in gold, really nice!


----------



## specialblend07

For some reason the .07 in gold looked much bigger compared to the .07 in SS. Maybe because the color contrast..


The one I bought (pictured), is very classy IMO. It looks great in the sun, but I just feel like for the cost I paid the diamonds are small. She's a beautiful girl, and I wanted to do something nice for her. I'm sure whatever I got her would be appreciated. Just looking for a few other opinions!


----------



## RosiePink

I think it's beautiful and that is a gift I would love to receive! The diamonds are small but I feel they are an appropriate size for daily wear and evening wear. They make just enough of an impact to be noticeable, but not flashy. I just recently purchased the sterling silver single stone with a .03ct diamond and the stone is indeed tiny but not so tiny that it is invisible. I think you made a great choice and you can always let her know if she isn't happy with it that you are more than happy to exchange it for something she prefers.


----------



## Jujuma

specialblend07 said:


> Ok, new member here and a guy....
> 
> 
> I have a question I QUICKLY need help with, I would greatly appreciate anything! I'm going on a trip with my girlfriend this weekend. Relatively new relationship, about 3 months in.. I'm very familiar with T&Co. through family. However, I'd like to surprise her with something nice. I went out yesterday and bought her the DBTY 3 diamond necklace. It looked great in the store, however I'm not sure about it now. The diamonds are tiny, and for the price I'm just not happy. Yes I realize T&Co. you're going to pay more... I paid $650 for this, but I'd like to exchange it for something of equal or lesser value that I feel better about for her.
> 
> 
> My question is, can a few of you give me some suggestions? I thought about the single .07c DBTY necklace in gold or silver.. I just don't know what a girl would like. I'd post this elsewhere but apparently new members need 5 days, I have 2 until out trip! Thanks so much!




I can't remember the price difference but for Christmas I went with a 3 stone dbty Roberto Coin over Tiffany's, right after Christmas traded up to the 5 stone. I'm very happy with the stones, sparkle, in the necklace. They're the same size 3 stone or 5. I could be wrong but I think they are a little larger then the Tiffany's for about the same price. Might want to check them out.


----------



## Jujuma

ammpt0831 said:


> I had second thoughts about it due to the small size of each diamond. They're sparkly but in comparison to my 0.37 one, they're tiny. Anyway, I went back and exchanged it with a 0.7 tcw necklace (5-diamond one) and I'm finally contented and, of course, happy with it
> View attachment 2559928
> View attachment 2559929




What are the length's of all the necklaces? I like them!


----------



## razl62

RosiePink said:


> I think it's beautiful and that is a gift I would love to receive! The diamonds are small but I feel they are an appropriate size for daily wear and evening wear. They make just enough of an impact to be noticeable, but not flashy. I just recently purchased the sterling silver single stone with a .03ct diamond and the stone is indeed tiny but not so tiny that it is invisible. I think you made a great choice and you can always let her know if she isn't happy with it that you are more than happy to exchange it for something she prefers.


I am with RosiePink on this - it is a lovely choice. We got the .07 single/silver for our daughter for high school graduation and she loves it. I have the 5 stone silver and love it too, great every day look or delicate evening piece. I think the three stone is nice because if it rotates a little on the neck it's ok and doesn't look like it is "off center", but agree that if you want to offer to exchange for a single (or gold if she prefers it to silver), there are choices in a similar price range.


----------



## specialblend07

Thanks for the help ladies! I'm still partial to getting a larger single, I might go back in tomorrow to the store and check things out again. Just want her to be happy!


----------



## Canmore

specialblend07 said:


> Thanks for the help ladies! I'm still partial to getting a larger single, I might go back in tomorrow to the store and check things out again. Just want her to be happy!




Great!

I agree with the others - larger single seems the way to go! My now husband gave me a single DBTY and I wear mine every day.....


----------



## MatAllston

specialblend07 said:


> Thanks for the help ladies! I'm still partial to getting a larger single, I might go back in tomorrow to the store and check things out again. Just want her to be happy!




I vote for the single in YG. I have one and I love it.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

specialblend07 said:


> Thanks for the help ladies! I'm still partial to getting a larger single, I might go back in tomorrow to the store and check things out again. Just want her to be happy!



I think she'd be happy with either but I don't think you're happy with the one you bought so you should get the single stone.


----------



## asean_grl

Go for the single one with platinum.she will surely love it!i have one and so loving it,wear it everyday


----------



## ammpt0831

specialblend07 said:


> Ok, new member here and a guy....
> 
> 
> I have a question I QUICKLY need help with, I would greatly appreciate anything! I'm going on a trip with my girlfriend this weekend. Relatively new relationship, about 3 months in.. I'm very familiar with T&Co. through family. However, I'd like to surprise her with something nice. I went out yesterday and bought her the DBTY 3 diamond necklace. It looked great in the store, however I'm not sure about it now. The diamonds are tiny, and for the price I'm just not happy. Yes I realize T&Co. you're going to pay more... I paid $650 for this, but I'd like to exchange it for something of equal or lesser value that I feel better about for her.
> 
> 
> My question is, can a few of you give me some suggestions? I thought about the single .07c DBTY necklace in gold or silver.. I just don't know what a girl would like. I'd post this elsewhere but apparently new members need 5 days, I have 2 until out trip! Thanks so much!


Personally, I would go for the 0.07 gold DBTY (larger stone is better; gold has higher value compared to silver in the long run).


----------



## ammpt0831

Jujuma said:


> What are the length's of all the necklaces? I like them!


They're 16 inches each.  I rarely layer them as they do get tangled easily (if I were to layer them, 2 necklaces are my max).


----------



## stmary

specialblend07 said:


> For some reason the .07 in gold looked much bigger compared to the .07 in SS. Maybe because the color contrast..
> 
> 
> The one I bought (pictured), is very classy IMO. It looks great in the sun, but I just feel like for the cost I paid the diamonds are small. She's a beautiful girl, and I wanted to do something nice for her. I'm sure whatever I got her would be appreciated. Just looking for a few other opinions!



I think if you really want her to be impress and happy get the single 0.07 RG. The necklace has 'big' diamond and it is gold, always a winning combination. Good luck!


----------



## smalls

specialblend07 said:


> Thanks for the help ladies! I'm still partial to getting a larger single, I might go back in tomorrow to the store and check things out again. Just want her to be happy!



I think the necklace you picked is lovely.  Does she wear more yellow gold or silver jewelry?  If she likes yellow gold I would go for the single version of that.  That way she can wear it all the time if she likes and if it gets wet she doesn't have to worry about it tarnishing.  I have a platinum one and it is probably the necklace I have worn the most out of any of my necklaces.  I would wear it all the time and just layer it with other necklaces.


----------



## razl62

specialblend07 said:


> Thanks for the help ladies! I'm still partial to getting a larger single, I might go back in tomorrow to the store and check things out again. Just want her to be happy!


Any selection you make will certainly be appreciated. Most importantly - enjoy your trip (and let us know the reaction)


----------



## Jujuma

Just wondering if everyone is still happy with their DBTY from Macy's? Thinking about it.


----------



## NurseAnn

Jujuma said:


> Just wondering if everyone is still happy with their DBTY from Macy's? Thinking about it.



I'm still very happy with mine.  It sparkles like crazy, rarely flips over, and layers well with my HF necklace.  I don't regret it one bit...especially for the price.


----------



## specialblend07

I ended up exchanging it for a single .10 DBTY necklace. Definitely feel better about it. Hope she like it!


----------



## vannarene

specialblend07 said:


> I ended up exchanging it for a single .10 DBTY necklace. Definitely feel better about it. Hope she like it!



Lovely! Can you post a coin or something next to it for size comparison?


----------



## gemlady72

specialblend07 said:


> I ended up exchanging it for a single .10 DBTY necklace. Definitely feel better about it. Hope she like it!




Very nice! I'm sure she'll love it. Didn't know that have .10 in silver now. When I got mine last year, the largest size was .07


----------



## specialblend07

She loves it


----------



## Tankgirl

What a beautiful gesture to buy a Tiffany piece for a girlfriend.  How thoughtful!  That lady is very lucky indeed.

BTW, Elsa Peretti recently expanded the SS DBTY line, which led me to purchase the .17 and have it lengthened to 16.5".  Now I have the .03, .05, .07, .17 (from 15" to 16.5") and the 18" 3-stone.  I wore 4 of them together today.  But, interestingly, the .17 in RG (which is my second most treasured Tiffany piece) looks bigger to me than its counterpart in SS.  Maybe it's the contrast of the RG against the white diamond that gives it the illusion of being larger.


----------



## RosiePink

Tankgirl said:


> What a beautiful gesture to buy a Tiffany piece for a girlfriend.  How thoughtful!  That lady is very lucky indeed.
> 
> BTW, Elsa Peretti recently expanded the SS DBTY line, which led me to purchase the .17 and have it lengthened to 16.5".  Now I have the .03, .05, .07, .17 (from 15" to 16.5") and the 18" 3-stone.  I wore 4 of them together today.  But, interestingly, the .17 in RG (which is my second most treasured Tiffany piece) looks bigger to me than its counterpart in SS.  Maybe it's the contrast of the RG against the white diamond that gives it the illusion of being larger.


I believe the gold has a thinner bezel! Would you mind posting pictures of them next to each other if it's not too much trouble? I would love to see a side by side size comparison


----------



## Tankgirl

The YELLOW gold DBTYs do have a much thinner bezel (as do the platinum DBTYs), which is why -- so my theory goes -- the yellow and platinum DBTYs "poke" the wearer above a certain size.  The SS  and RG DBTYs, on the other hand, do have a noticeably thicker bezel, such that, no matter what the size, one does not feel poked while wearing them.  (I have tried the SS, RG, YG, and platinum DBTYs -- and have always ended up returning the YG and platinum necklaces for this reason.)  But that is subjective; most people would probably be quite happy to own a DBTY necklace in YG or platinum.  Two caveats: 1) Elsa Peretti has just come out with a very large RG DBTY: .44 and .54, I believe; these necklaces are an entirely different animal vis a vis the bezel, which -- at least from the photos on the Tiffany website -- appear to be thinner like that of the YG and platinum DBTYs.  2) I do own -- and love -- a pair of .36 platinum DBTY earrings, which I wear almost every day.


----------



## RosiePink

Tankgirl said:


> The YELLOW gold DBTYs do have a much thinner bezel (as do the platinum DBTYs), which is why -- so my theory goes -- the yellow and platinum DBTYs "poke" the wearer above a certain size.  The SS  and RG DBTYs, on the other hand, do have a noticeably thicker bezel, such that, no matter what the size, one does not feel poked while wearing them.  (I have tried the SS, RG, YG, and platinum DBTYs -- and have always ended up returning the YG and platinum necklaces for this reason.)  But that is subjective; most people would probably be quite happy to own a DBTY necklace in YG or platinum.  Two caveats: 1) Elsa Peretti has just come out with a very large RG DBTY: .44 and .54, I believe; these necklaces are an entirely different animal vis a vis the bezel, which -- at least from the photos on the Tiffany website -- appear to be thinner like that of the YG and platinum DBTYs.  2) I do own -- and love -- a pair of .36 platinum DBTY earrings, which I wear almost every day.


Mind posting pictures please?


----------



## Tankgirl

I can certainly post pictures, but I only have SS and RG DBTY necklaces (which have the same bezel thickness).


----------



## RosiePink

Tankgirl said:


> I can certainly post pictures, but I only have SS and RG DBTY necklaces (which have the same bezel thickness).


I was more interested in the different sizes of the diamonds, not the bezel!


----------



## atlcoach

specialblend07 said:


> She loves it




Excellent choice. It looks beautiful.


----------



## NYTexan

Tankgirl said:


> The YELLOW gold DBTYs do have a much thinner bezel (as do the platinum DBTYs), which is why -- so my theory goes -- the yellow and platinum DBTYs "poke" the wearer above a certain size.  The SS  and RG DBTYs, on the other hand, do have a noticeably thicker bezel, such that, no matter what the size, one does not feel poked while wearing them.  (I have tried the SS, RG, YG, and platinum DBTYs -- and have always ended up returning the YG and platinum necklaces for this reason.)  But that is subjective; most people would probably be quite happy to own a DBTY necklace in YG or platinum.  Two caveats: 1) Elsa Peretti has just come out with a very large RG DBTY: .44 and .54, I believe; these necklaces are an entirely different animal vis a vis the bezel, which -- at least from the photos on the Tiffany website -- appear to be thinner like that of the YG and platinum DBTYs.  2) I do own -- and love -- a pair of .36 platinum DBTY earrings, which I wear almost every day.


I have a YG DBTY necklace...pics are posted earlier in this thread and I have never had an issue with it poking. Sometimes I forget I even have it on. This is a non issue. At least for me.


----------



## Tankgirl

Here is a photo of the .17 in SS and RG:


----------



## RosiePink

Thank you! If you don't mind, could you post a comparison of the .03, .05 and .07?


----------



## Tankgirl

Here's a photo of all of my single SS DBTY necklaces:


----------



## smalls

specialblend07 said:


> She loves it



This looks gorgeous on her!  You made an excellent choice glad to hear she loves it.


----------



## smalls

Tankgirl said:


> The YELLOW gold DBTYs do have a much thinner bezel (as do the platinum DBTYs), which is why -- so my theory goes -- the yellow and platinum DBTYs "poke" the wearer above a certain size.  The SS  and RG DBTYs, on the other hand, do have a noticeably thicker bezel, such that, no matter what the size, one does not feel poked while wearing them.  (I have tried the SS, RG, YG, and platinum DBTYs -- and have always ended up returning the YG and platinum necklaces for this reason.)  But that is subjective; most people would probably be quite happy to own a DBTY necklace in YG or platinum.  Two caveats: 1) Elsa Peretti has just come out with a very large RG DBTY: .44 and .54, I believe; these necklaces are an entirely different animal vis a vis the bezel, which -- at least from the photos on the Tiffany website -- appear to be thinner like that of the YG and platinum DBTYs.  2) I do own -- and love -- a pair of .36 platinum DBTY earrings, which I wear almost every day.



I have a platinum one.  I am not sure of the size I am thinking around .14 and it pokes me.  I would wear it constantly and got used to the feel of it but it would definitely poke me.


----------



## RosiePink

Tankgirl said:


> Here's a photo of all of my single SS DBTY necklaces:
> View attachment 2645661




Thanks so much!! I really appreciate it


----------



## gemlady72

Tankgirl said:


> Here is a photo of the .17 in SS and RG:
> View attachment 2645623



I love how the rose gold chain is very fine and kind of blends into your skin, making the chain more invisible and the diamond is highlighted more.


----------



## gemlady72

Tankgirl said:


> Here's a photo of all of my single SS DBTY necklaces:
> View attachment 2645661




Wow, that's quite a collection! Do you wear them all at once in that arrangement, or one at a time for different occasions? Do you find yourself wearing one size more than the others? I have a .07 in sterling silver, but don't wear it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Tankgirl

I think you hit the nail on the head: the RG makes the diamond stand out, doesn't it?  There's just something special about the RG DBTY necklaces.  I've been thinking about getting this RG DBTY necklace to add to my collection: http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite..._params=s 5-p 1-c 287465-r -x -n 6-ri -ni 1-t

That way, I won't have to put three necklaces on (see the picture below) in the morning if I'm in a hurry.


----------



## Tankgirl

Despite having the .03, .07, and the .17 in almost the same lengths as my beloved RG DBTY necklaces, the SS DBTY necklaces don't seem to layer easily and nicely on me; I have to work at it, and even then they tangle -- which doesn't often happen with my RG DBTY.  I find I can really only wear 3 necklaces at a time without them tangling up.  So I do tend to pick and choose which two or three SS DBTY necklaces to wear on a given day.  But that's just my experience; others may never encounter that issue.


----------



## Caz71

Tankgirl said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head: the RG makes the diamond stand out, doesn't it?  There's just something special about the RG DBTY necklaces.  I've been thinking about getting this RG DBTY necklace to add to my collection: http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite..._params=s 5-p 1-c 287465-r -x -n 6-ri -ni 1-t
> 
> That way, I won't have to put three necklaces on (see the picture below) in the morning if I'm in a hurry.
> View attachment 2646747



Ha good thinking. Would love to see this three tier one irl!!


----------



## Nymf

I love my 0.19 YG dbty, the YG makes the little diamond pop, also the size is perfect- delicate but noticeable &#128149;


----------



## Tankgirl

Beautiful!


----------



## IceDancer

I have a DBTY bracelet. Just watch out because they are very fragile. Mine has already been back to T & Co for repairs because the chain snapped. poor thing!


----------



## gemlady72

IceDancer said:


> I have a DBTY bracelet. Just watch out because they are very fragile. Mine has already been back to T & Co for repairs because the chain snapped. poor thing!




Which metal is your bracelet? How many stones? Thanks!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

IceDancer said:


> I have a DBTY bracelet. Just watch out because they are very fragile. Mine has already been back to T & Co for repairs because the chain snapped. poor thing!



I have heard this so much in regards to the Tiffany. I wear a Brian Gavin everyday for at least a year. His chain is fine, but sturdy and of very high quality. No issues at all. You might check him out if you keep having issues.


----------



## Tankgirl

Here's my new three-stone RG DBTY drop pendant:


----------



## gemlady72

Tankgirl said:


> Here's my new three-stone RG DBTY drop pendant:
> View attachment 2654666




Beautiful! I think it's a whole different look altogether. Very unique. Will you still be keeping your individual RG dbty necklaces?


----------



## Tankgirl

Oh, yes.  My individual RG DBTY necklaces are a very part of my Tiffany collection.  I'd never part with them.


----------



## aerinha

Jujuma said:


> Just wondering if everyone is still happy with their DBTY from Macy's? Thinking about it.



I love mine.


----------



## gemlady72

Tankgirl, would you mind posting a pic of your .07 RG and .07 SS necklaces on your neck for comparison? I have the SS, but am considering purchasing the RG one and want to see how they compare. I think I have the same coloring as you. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Tankgirl said:


> Here's my new three-stone RG DBTY drop pendant:
> View attachment 2654666



This is very pretty!  Makes me want one!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Here is mine


----------



## Tankgirl

I will gladly post a picture, but it will have to wait until the weekend.


----------



## gemlady72

Tankgirl said:


> I will gladly post a picture, but it will have to wait until the weekend.




Ok thank you


----------



## aw0516

Beautiful necklace


----------



## Stacey D

Pretty diamonds by the yard necklaces!


----------



## Tankgirl

Gemlady72,
As promised, here's a photo of the .07 RG and .07 SS DBTY necklaces worn together:


----------



## Caz71

Beauties. Going to start wearing mine again


----------



## gemlady72

Tankgirl said:


> Gemlady72,
> As promised, here's a photo of the .07 RG and .07 SS DBTY necklaces worn together:
> View attachment 2661503




Thank you so much! I appreciate you taking the time to post a picture for me. I'm really in love with how delicate and almost invisible the rose gold chain is. Swoon!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Love the look of the dbty necklaces even the small stones look stunning.


----------



## carebearz

I've tried the smaller sizes but they don't seem to work for me. I need to get at least a 0.5 for this to even look visible on me. Or is this just my imagination as I see most ladies here seem to go for smaller sizes.


----------



## aw0516

My dbty bracelet. Its perfect every single time &#9825;


----------



## mysapphiresky

aw0516 said:


> My dbty bracelet. Its perfect every single time &#9825;


That looks absolutely lovely! I'd love to own one but I think my wrist would be a bit too thick for such a delicate piece of jewelry.


----------



## MatAllston

aw0516 said:


> My dbty bracelet. Its perfect every single time &#9825;



It looks great on you. Is that a YG or RG? Does the diamond roll over to the other side of your wrist often?


----------



## aw0516

Sometimes but even it does, still very pretty. I do get very worried when wearing it to crowded places. 
But it it for two years without any problem.


----------



## aw0516

Yellow gold.


----------



## MatAllston

Thanks.


----------



## Francis T

Silver 0.17


----------



## Caz71

Francis T said:


> Silver 0.17
> View attachment 2666114



Great size diamond. Want one like this beauty!


----------



## Francis T

Caz71 said:


> Great size diamond. Want one like this beauty!



Thanks you should get it. Downside is that I have to check often and make sure the diamond stays in the middle.


----------



## gemlady72

Francis T said:


> Silver 0.17
> View attachment 2666114




Looks great on you! Looks like the perfect size for this style pendant


----------



## LuciaLucia

Does anyone have a comparison pic of the PT and SS? I'd love to see the difference but don't have a Tiffany store at my country.


----------



## carteraf

myfirstchanel said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 2656813
> 
> View attachment 2656815




Beautiful!  What size is this?


----------



## eddilicious

Hi,
I've been wearing this combination a lot lately: Tiffany .20ct DBTY in platinum and Tiffany hearts arrow pendant in rubedo.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tresjoliebags

My 3 DBTYs


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tiffany DBTY .08 in YG on an 18" chain, layered with Tiffany knot key in YG.


----------



## asean_grl

Onebagtoomany said:


> Tiffany DBTY .08 in YG on an 18" chain, layered with Tiffany knot key in YG.




Before I purchase my dbty I got the platinum,but recently I am amaze with the yellow gold.seeing yours makes me want to purchase a yellow gold dbty&#128515;


----------



## Onebagtoomany

asean_grl said:


> Before I purchase my dbty I got the platinum,but recently I am amaze with the yellow gold.seeing yours makes me want to purchase a yellow gold dbty&#128515;



Oh thank you! Platinum is lovely too but my skintone suits yellow gold. What size are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Vanille30

Bump


----------



## Tankgirl

Does anyone have the Sprinkle necklace in rose gold?  Do you wear it long or doubled?  Do you wear it often?


----------



## Tankgirl

Hi, all.  Just got my dream DBTY necklace: the RG Sprinkle.  It pairs beautifully with my beloved RG DBTY solitaire necklaces, too.  It even looks spectacular with the 3-stone DBTY necklace.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tankgirl said:


> Hi, all.  Just got my dream DBTY necklace: the RG Sprinkle.  It pairs beautifully with my beloved RG DBTY solitaire necklaces, too.  It even looks spectacular with the 3-stone DBTY necklace.
> View attachment 2713244
> View attachment 2713246
> View attachment 2713248



That looks stunning on you! Congrats!!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Tankgirl said:


> Hi, all.  Just got my dream DBTY necklace: the RG Sprinkle.  It pairs beautifully with my beloved RG DBTY solitaire necklaces, too.  It even looks spectacular with the 3-stone DBTY necklace.
> View attachment 2713244
> View attachment 2713246
> View attachment 2713248



Love!!


----------



## LVoeletters

.41 yellow gold


----------



## MyDogTink

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2731564
> View attachment 2731565
> View attachment 2731566
> View attachment 2731570
> 
> .41 yellow gold




Lovely. Modeling picture(s) pleeaasssee.


----------



## tresjoliebags

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2731564
> View attachment 2731565
> View attachment 2731566
> View attachment 2731570
> 
> .41 yellow gold


LOVE your new DBTY! I wear three and never take mine off. Wear yours in good health.


----------



## LVoeletters

tresjoliebags said:


> LOVE your new DBTY! I wear three and never take mine off. Wear yours in good health.



Wow three that sounds amazing! May I ask what is your most comfortable length? I am boney and am afraid to shorten the piece to a length that I will regret later! But right now it is much too long on me.


----------



## LVoeletters

MyDogTink said:


> Lovely. Modeling picture(s) pleeaasssee.



I look a mess today! I will attempt this week. How are you enjoying your new necklace?


----------



## MyDogTink

LVoeletters said:


> I look a mess today! I will attempt this week. How are you enjoying your new necklace?




I haven't worn my Tiffany key yet. I wore my monogram necklace once. This is a clear indicator that there is nothing I need, but everything I want! Looking forward to a picture. I think your necklace is going to look fabulous layered or worn alone.


----------



## tresjoliebags

LVoeletters said:


> Wow three that sounds amazing! May I ask what is your most comfortable length? I am boney and am afraid to shorten the piece to a length that I will regret later! But right now it is much too long on me.


Mine are 15, 16 and 17 inches but tbh the 15 feels short. I probably should have added 0.5" to each for the most comfortable length for my neck. For reference, I'm def not boney (on the average side) and am 5'2". If you end up shortening it, ask them to send you the extra chain in case you want to lengthen it again one day.

Hope this helps!


----------



## tresjoliebags

LVoeletters said:


> Wow three that sounds amazing! May I ask what is your most comfortable length? I am boney and am afraid to shorten the piece to a length that I will regret later! But right now it is much too long on me.


PS: post #784 is a photo of me wearing all three if you need a point of reference. The DBTY's are 30, 21 and 37 points respectively.


----------



## LVoeletters

Onebagtoomany said:


> Tiffany DBTY .08 in YG on an 18" chain, layered with Tiffany knot key in YG.



I fall more and more in love with this key whenever you post pictures!


----------



## LVoeletters

tresjoliebags said:


> PS: post #784 is a photo of me wearing all three if you need a point of reference. The DBTY's are 30, 21 and 37 points respectively.



Perfect will look now! Do all of them feel the same on you or does one size or length slightly poke you more. I've become aware of the poking a couple of times this evening thus far but at the longer length. This the 3 DBTY your signature look?


----------



## tresjoliebags

LVoeletters said:


> Perfect will look now! Do all of them feel the same on you or does one size or length slightly poke you more. I've become aware of the poking a couple of times this evening thus far but at the longer length. This the 3 DBTY your signature look?


I noticed a little poking from the largest one when I first got it, but it never really bothered me. Now I don't even notice it. The 3 together is how I always wear mine---saw Giada de Laurentiis' 3 gorgeous DBTYs years ago and copied her look.  Granted, my diamonds aren't as large as hers, but I still love the style!


----------



## LVoeletters

MyDogTink said:


> Lovely. Modeling picture(s) pleeaasssee.




I pushed up the necklace to get a feel of what I would want it to look like!

Please excuse my super messy hair and my skin :/ broke out from a sample &#128544;


----------



## wannabelyn

Nymf said:


> I love my 0.19 YG dbty, the YG makes the little diamond pop, also the size is perfect- delicate but noticeable &#128149;




Looks great on you! Is this 16"


----------



## wannabelyn

There are quite a lot of DBTY YG necklaces by Japanese consignment  stores but they don't know or tell You the carat weight and only list the diameter of the stone ie 3.33mm how would one know what carat size it is?


----------



## soupie123

My .22 dbty necklace!! I got it for my 22 birthday day!!! It is F, VVS2, if you are wondering.  I wish I could show you more pictures but I don't really how to work it right now... and please don't mind the super big pictures...


----------



## Caz71

soupie123 said:


> My .22 dbty necklace!! I got it for my 22 birthday day!!! It is F, VVS2, if you are wondering.  I wish I could show you more pictures but I don't really how to work it right now... and please don't mind the super big pictures...



its perfect! Love the .22 for your 22nd bday very cool!


----------



## soupie123

Caz71 said:


> its perfect! Love the .22 for your 22nd bday very cool!


Thank you!!!


----------



## soupie123

Caz71 said:


> its perfect! Love the .22 for your 22nd bday very cool!




Thank you 




edit: sorry still learning how to submit reply


----------



## PeacefulMommy

It's not Tiffany... but this is my .20ct VS1 / G Color / EX cut (round brilliant) 14K Rose Gold DBTY style necklace. It matches my pair of Tiffany DBTY earring pretty closely, so I'm pleased!


----------



## Mrsjones84

Hello ladies! Been lingering for about 2 months on here... Really wanted a dbty for my 30th coming up in a few weeks... Well, my dear husband got a surprise bonus at work, so he went out and got me my present early! I was so undecided on whether or not the .03 ct would be worth the money, and now that I have this tiny beauty on, I must say it absolutely is! For anyone questioning whether or not the stone would actually show up, it does. If you want something dainty and delicate and understated, the .03 ct is perfect. Thank you ladies for all of your posts; they were very helpful.


----------



## skyqueen

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2731564
> View attachment 2731565
> View attachment 2731566
> View attachment 2731570
> 
> .41 yellow gold





LVoeletters said:


> I pushed up the necklace to get a feel of what I would want it to look like!
> 
> Please excuse my super messy hair and my skin :/ broke out from a sample &#128544;
> View attachment 2732246
> View attachment 2732247
> View attachment 2732248
> View attachment 2732253


Good for you, LVoe...perfect size and metal color for your skintone!
Enjoy!!!


----------



## MyDogTink

PeacefulMommy said:


> View attachment 2772860
> View attachment 2772861
> 
> 
> It's not Tiffany... but this is my .20ct VS1 / G Color / EX cut (round brilliant) 14K Rose Gold DBTY style necklace. It matches my pair of Tiffany DBTY earring pretty closely, so I'm pleased!




Very pretty. Enjoy!


----------



## Caz71

Mrsjones84 said:


> Hello ladies! Been lingering for about 2 months on here... Really wanted a dbty for my 30th coming up in a few weeks... Well, my dear husband got a surprise bonus at work, so he went out and got me my present early! I was so undecided on whether or not the .03 ct would be worth the money, and now that I have this tiny beauty on, I must say it absolutely is! For anyone questioning whether or not the stone would actually show up, it does. If you want something dainty and delicate and understated, the .03 ct is perfect. Thank you ladies for all of your posts; they were very helpful.



I have the 0.5 but always wondered how much of a difference it is to 0.3. Are u able to post a pic-model. ??Much thanks. I must start wearing mine again. I was obsessed to have one!


----------



## Mrsjones84

Caz71 said:


> I have the 0.5 but always wondered how much of a difference it is to 0.3. Are u able to post a pic-model. ??Much thanks. I must start wearing mine again. I was obsessed to have one!



Oh, you know I'm just dying to show it off!  It's very dear to me, as Tiffany's is a rare treat reserved for very special occasions; the last piece I got was the SS oval key for my 25th- we signed closing papers on our first house that day. He went in actually intending to get the .05 ct, but felt it wasn't a HUGE difference, and since I really wanted something delicate and tiny (not to mention that we are what I'd describe as "lower to middle" middle class as far as income [new baby]), he went with the SS .03 ct. and we're going to get a small jewelry armoire with the difference. The larger stones are stunning and look so amazing on you all, they're just not my personal style.


----------



## Mrsjones84

Oh, I forgot to ask you guys... Do you think its ok to sleep in the SS dbty? I would love to have this be something I never take off.


----------



## LVoeletters

skyqueen said:


> Good for you, LVoe...perfect size and metal color for your skintone!
> Enjoy!!!




Thanks skyqueen!! How long did it take me to decide on a necklace! &#128584; lol!


----------



## Caz71

Mrsjones84 said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask you guys... Do you think its ok to sleep in the SS dbty? I would love to have this be something I never take off.



Im not sure cos its silver.  Im scared to wet mine. Gold is safer I think...


----------



## Caz71

Mrsjones84 said:


> Oh, you know I'm just dying to show it off!  It's very dear to me, as Tiffany's is a rare treat reserved for very special occasions; the last piece I got was the SS oval key for my 25th- we signed closing papers on our first house that day. He went in actually intending to get the .05 ct, but felt it wasn't a HUGE difference, and since I really wanted something delicate and tiny (not to mention that we are what I'd describe as "lower to middle" middle class as far as income [new baby]), he went with the SS .03 ct. and we're going to get a small jewelry armoire with the difference. The larger stones are stunning and look so amazing on you all, they're just not my personal style.



Mrs J. Looks cute. Yes similar to mine...


----------



## aimeng

my 0.20 YG DBTY,love it....I worked hard recently, and this little shinning diamond makes me happy every single time i look at it


----------



## BreadnGem

Mrsjones84 said:


> Oh, you know I'm just dying to show it off!  It's very dear to me, as Tiffany's is a rare treat reserved for very special occasions; the last piece I got was the SS oval key for my 25th- we signed closing papers on our first house that day. He went in actually intending to get the .05 ct, but felt it wasn't a HUGE difference, and since I really wanted something delicate and tiny (not to mention that we are what I'd describe as "lower to middle" middle class as far as income [new baby]), he went with the SS .03 ct. and we're going to get a small jewelry armoire with the difference. The larger stones are stunning and look so amazing on you all, they're just not my personal style.




It looks perfect on u, so delicate & sweet!

Regarding your question on sleeping with it on, I've done it with no problems. The only problem I have with the silver version is that it tends to tarnish quickly on me if I wear it 24/7. It may be a skin chemistry thing though, as I understand for some people the tarnish doesn't set in as quickly.


----------



## Mrsjones84

Caz71 said:


> Im not sure cos its silver.  Im scared to wet mine. Gold is safer I think...



does SS not do well in water? I have been showering with it on.


----------



## Mrsjones84

BreadnGem said:


> It looks perfect on u, so delicate & sweet!
> 
> Regarding your question on sleeping with it on, I've done it with no problems. The only problem I have with the silver version is that it tends to tarnish quickly on me if I wear it 24/7. It may be a skin chemistry thing though, as I understand for some people the tarnish doesn't set in as quickly.



Thanks! One more quick question, and it may seem silly, but does layering run the risk of scratching the silver? I'd like to layer with my SS initial "A" (my little boy is named Adam) but don't want to damage either.


----------



## aw0516

Tiffany's ss products are pretty durable. So i always wear mine 24/7. I shower excercise and do pretty much everything with them on. I have no issues with mine.


----------



## allyloupuppy

aimeng said:


> my 0.20 YG DBTY,love it....I worked hard recently, and this little shinning diamond makes me happy every single time i look at it




This is gorgeous!!


----------



## aimeng

allyloupuppy said:


> This is gorgeous!!



thanks&#128522;


----------



## Mrsjones84

aimeng said:


> my 0.20 YG DBTY,love it....I worked hard recently, and this little shinning diamond makes me happy every single time i look at it



I'm a firm believer in rewarding yourself for hard work.  That size looks perfect on you!


----------



## PennyD2911

aimeng said:


> my 0.20 YG DBTY,love it....I worked hard recently, and this little shinning diamond makes me happy every single time i look at it




Congrats! Looks lovely on you. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Caz71

Mrsjones84 said:


> does SS not do well in water? I have been showering with it on.



Sometimes Im lazy to take off my ss Tiffany bead bracelet. So showering with it on. So far its ok. Just use the silver cleaning cloth when it looks dull. No rust yet


----------



## cvalier26

I would love your opinions on which size for a dbty necklace in platinum. 
I've been searching for the perfect diamond necklace for a while and I find I keep coming back to this one, which was the first one I looked at^^. I just love the simplicity.
I have a pair of dbty studs in platinum .16 which I would wear with the pendant (btw do you think it is ok to wear them together or does it match too much?). I've attached a picture. 
Also, I'm 24, 5'8" and 110lbs. I'm slightly underweight and big jewelry usually looks a bit off on me. I usually like dainty and delicate (and sparkly!) jewelry so I'm thinking one of the smaller sizes but idk which one. Somewhere between .08 and .20 probably. 
TIA


----------



## cvalier26

Since my return period hasn't expired yet for the earrings (in two weeks), do you think I should upgrade to .28 ? I like them as they are but I'm wondering after seeing all the much bigger earrings on the posts here if they seem too small ?


----------



## cvalier26

Here is a picture with my rg dbty .07 (sorry for the triple post  )
Any opinions appreciated


----------



## DesigningStyle

cvalier26 said:


> Here is a picture with my rg dbty .07 (sorry for the triple post  )
> 
> Any opinions appreciated




I think what you have is simply perfection on you. I would not return any of it.  You have fabulous taste and everything looks stunning on you!


----------



## cvalier26

DesigningStyle said:


> I think what you have is simply perfection on you. I would not return any of it.  You have fabulous taste and everything looks stunning on you!


Thank you, that's very sweet of you . I guess I should get back to studying then ! (I'm in grad school, thankfully with a scholarship so I have no debt, which is why I allow myself a little jewelry from time to time)


----------



## ArielNature

Hello Ladies,
I have been admiring all your DBTY necklaces and I would love to get one. I notice that the rose gold version bezel is thicker than the yellow gold. What is an ideal diamond size? I would prefer something not that big since I am 5'0. It's the .05 worth it? I think I am between 0.05 and 0.14. TIA


----------



## cvalier26

ArielNature said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I have been admiring all your DBTY necklaces and I would love to get one. I notice that the rose gold version bezel is thicker than the yellow gold. What is an ideal diamond size? I would prefer something not that big since I am 5'0. It's the .05 worth it? I think I am between 0.05 and 0.14. TIA


Are you wanting rg or yg? 
Regarding size, .05 in yg would be tiny but they are still very sparkly, you can still notice it from a distance. My earrings are .08 each and they are very small but they sparkle a lot so I'm happy with them. It all depends on what you're after. 
In rose gold I find the .07 to be a nice size, the bezel is indeed thicker than yg so it looks bigger. I found the .03 a bit too small and the .17 a bit too expensive^^, the .07 is enough sparkle for me


----------



## LVoeletters

cvalier26 said:


> Since my return period hasn't expired yet for the earrings (in two weeks), do you think I should upgrade to .28 ? I like them as they are but I'm wondering after seeing all the much bigger earrings on the posts here if they seem too small ?




If you can upgrade def, I have similar stats to you and you'll easily be able to handle .28


----------



## ArielNature

cvalier26 said:


> Are you wanting rg or yg?
> Regarding size, .05 in yg would be tiny but they are still very sparkly, you can still notice it from a distance. My earrings are .08 each and they are very small but they sparkle a lot so I'm happy with them. It all depends on what you're after.
> In rose gold I find the .07 to be a nice size, the bezel is indeed thicker than yg so it looks bigger. I found the .03 a bit too small and the .17 a bit too expensive^^, the .07 is enough sparkle for me


Thank you, your post helped me a lot. I love rose gold and yellow gold, but I think I will go with yellow gold (I guess I will have to try both at the store). I would love something dainty for everyday, 0.07 and above would be great. 
Is this necklace too delicate for everyday use? Can I use it on the shower?


----------



## cvalier26

LVoeletters said:


> If you can upgrade def, I have similar stats to you and you'll easily be able to handle .28


Thank you for your answer 

Do you think yellow gold would suit me (i'm considering another necklace in yg) ? I only have platinum/silver/white gold + my rose gold dbty. 

Your dbty looks great btw! Do you layer it with your bee?


----------



## cvalier26

ArielNature said:


> Thank you, your post helped me a lot. I love rose gold and yellow gold, but I think I will go with yellow gold (I guess I will have to try both at the store). I would love something dainty for everyday, 0.07 and above would be great.
> Is this necklace too delicate for everyday use? Can I use it on the shower?


I don't know much about yellow gold, someone else would have to answer about water 
I have other Tiffany necklaces though and the chain is definitely sturdy even if it's thin, which is what I like about it.
Regarding size, it's really a personal thing, it's always best to try them on


----------



## LVoeletters

cvalier26 said:


> Thank you for your answer
> 
> Do you think yellow gold would suit me (i'm considering another necklace in yg) ? I only have platinum/silver/white gold + my rose gold dbty.
> 
> Your dbty looks great btw! Do you layer it with your bee?




Thank you, it's a .41 yellow gold DBTY. I loaned my bee to a cousin in a different country and I have yet to have it returned... so I've never had the opportunity to layer. However I do layer it with my Tiffany arrow. I currently have that combination on now with silver bead earrings. 

Rose gold is my most preferred metal. But with Tiffany DBTY, their rose gold bezels are too thick to my liking. I normally always do platinum with diamonds to empathize the diamond, or do yellow gold if you want a softer look that blends with classic or vintage pieces. I think yellow gold would look great on you. 
I'm petite although busty so I have to be careful with necklace lengths;  I also have issues with bigger pieces not looking proper on me. However with Tiffany pieces, since they are designed to look delicate, it's easier to do bigger pieces. Long term go as big as you can because you will not out grow the stone. I already feel like the stone is too small for me but it is a great and very substantial size and works perfectly to layer. I shortened it to be a length that I can layer my other necklaces with. Stay under a half carat and you'll be fine I would think. If I can help in any other way please let me know.


----------



## cvalier26

LVoeletters said:


> Thank you, it's a .41 yellow gold DBTY. I loaned my bee to a cousin in a different country and I have yet to have it returned... so I've never had the opportunity to layer. However I do layer it with my Tiffany arrow. I currently have that combination on now with silver bead earrings.
> 
> Rose gold is my most preferred metal. But with Tiffany DBTY, their rose gold bezels are too thick to my liking. I normally always do platinum with diamonds to empathize the diamond, or do yellow gold if you want a softer look that blends with classic or vintage pieces. I think yellow gold would look great on you.
> I'm petite although busty so I have to be careful with necklace lengths;  I also have issues with bigger pieces not looking proper on me. However with Tiffany pieces, since they are designed to look delicate, it's easier to do bigger pieces. Long term go as big as you can because you will not out grow the stone. I already feel like the stone is too small for me but it is a great and very substantial size and works perfectly to layer. I shortened it to be a length that I can layer my other necklaces with. Stay under a half carat and you'll be fine I would think. If I can help in any other way please let me know.


Thanks! I would like a dbty in platinum in a bigger size than my rose gold but I'm worried about the poking issue. Does yours bother you? I've read about ppl being poked even by the .08 and I have really annoyingly sensitive skin. My other option would be the solitaire pendant, although I like the bezel more. Also, was thinking maybe the mini circlet pendant could be a good compromise, but a single diamond pendant appeals to me more (although I haven't seen the circlet in real life).


----------



## allure244

ArielNature said:


> Thank you, your post helped me a lot. I love rose gold and yellow gold, but I think I will go with yellow gold (I guess I will have to try both at the store). I would love something dainty for everyday, 0.07 and above would be great.
> Is this necklace too delicate for everyday use? Can I use it on the shower?





cvalier26 said:


> Thanks! I would like a dbty in platinum in a bigger size than my rose gold but I'm worried about the poking issue. Does yours bother you? I've read about ppl being poked even by the .08 and I have really annoyingly sensitive skin. My other option would be the solitaire pendant, although I like the bezel more. Also, was thinking maybe the mini circlet pendant could be a good compromise, but a single diamond pendant appeals to me more (although I haven't seen the circlet in real life).



Regarding sizes, it's best to try on in the store. I tried on several sizes and even had the store bring in some necklaces for me before I made my final decision. I originally got rose gold 0.17 carats (thicker bezel) then changed to yellow gold 0.35 carats and it's still dainty enough to wear everyday plus layer with other pieces.  

Although the chain is delicate, I wear it 95% of the time including in the shower and it has held up well

Initially the culet did poke me and bother me but after a week I stopped noticing it.


----------



## aimeng

bad bezel vs perfect bezel.......
for all DBTY lovers: check the diamond and bezel before you pay for it!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

cvalier26 said:


> Thanks! I would like a dbty in platinum in a bigger size than my rose gold but I'm worried about the poking issue. Does yours bother you? I've read about ppl being poked even by the .08 and I have really annoyingly sensitive skin. My other option would be the solitaire pendant, although I like the bezel more. Also, was thinking maybe the mini circlet pendant could be a good compromise, but a single diamond pendant appeals to me more (although I haven't seen the circlet in real life).




I honestly thought the poking would bother me and was very concerned. After trying several, I think the small ones and the large ones poke the most. I shortened this (twice) and I barely notice it on. I sleep in it. Sometimes because it's short I have to pull the necklace down when I'm laying down. But otherwise the necklace is just an extension of me at this point, much like my love bangle. 

I personally am not swayed by the solitaire because I see it from every jeweler, and I like my pieces to have a flair unique to the designer I am buying from. The circlet is a classic and I like the earrings. At the same time the necklace didn't grab me as much. The enchant pendant was very nice though.


----------



## BPC

cvalier26 said:


> Thanks! I would like a dbty in platinum in a bigger size than my rose gold but I'm worried about the poking issue. Does yours bother you? I've read about ppl being poked even by the .08 and I have really annoyingly sensitive skin. My other option would be the solitaire pendant, although I like the bezel more. Also, was thinking maybe the mini circlet pendant could be a good compromise, but a single diamond pendant appeals to me more (although I haven't seen the circlet in real life).



I have very sensitive skin (very pink and burn easy), and I can't wear DBTY's. I love them, and even purchased a couple (but had to return) in different sizes. 
Generally, I feel the culet and they always leaves marks on my skin. 

The SA at my local Tiffs keeps telling me I'd get use to it, but a nice piece of jewelry is not something I want to get "used to". 
Shame too because I love them so much. 

With that said, there's really no way to know unless you can wear it for a little while and see how it feels on.


----------



## eugin111

Around last year, I bought a Tiffany dbty in gold on eBay, and I was told it was 0.05 ct. I recently got another one that was supposed to be 0.08 ct and when I got it in the mail and compared the two, the difference was huge! Could it be that I had owned a 0.03 before thinking it was 0.05 all long??


----------



## eugin111

Here's a other pic with the 0.08 and a ruler


----------



## aimeng

eugin111 said:


> Here's a other pic with the 0.08 and a ruler



the 0.08 one looks like 0.12 or bigger! wow,where did you get it


----------



## eugin111

I got them both on eBay! I also wondered if I actually did have the right size for 0.05 and got a 0.12 instead of 0.08?


----------



## AnnZ

I've been eyeballing these online for the past couple of days.  Thanks for sharing the different sizes.


----------



## Stylemestevie

Just got this baby for my birthday yesterday from my boyfriend... Still shocked lol 
I told him previously I liked the necklace but didn't think he would get me a tiffany&co one!! I even showed him the one on bluenile so he knew there were other options! 
Actually he went a little crazy and ordered one from bluenile too and it'll be here next week. Bigger diamond but who knows what the bezel will look like!! It's also white gold which I don't know if I will like... 
But I DO know I love this t&co necklace!!!!!
It's 0.21ct with yellow gold 16" chain


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Stylemestevie said:


> Just got this baby for my birthday yesterday from my boyfriend... Still shocked lol
> I told him previously I liked the necklace but didn't think he would get me a tiffany&co one!! I even showed him the one on bluenile so he knew there were other options!
> Actually he went a little crazy and ordered one from bluenile too and it'll be here next week. Bigger diamond but who knows what the bezel will look like!! It's also white gold which I don't know if I will like...
> But I DO know I love this t&co necklace!!!!!
> It's 0.21karat with yellow gold 16" chain



Wow congrats!   It's gorgeous and I love the size! Happy bday!


----------



## Stylemestevie

Oh I also wanted to note that I'm having no poking issues lol.
Here's a modeling photo, sorry for the not so great resolution...
I am wearing it with the necklace my bf gave me last Christmas from blueruby for the designer "by boe"


----------



## lilmountaingirl

^^it's so pretty!


----------



## Mrsjones84

Ladies with the SS DBTY: how do you all feel about using Connoissuers silver cleaner on your necklace? Only after my cherished necklace took a quick dip, did I question whether or not it would be bad for the stone.


----------



## aimeng

Stylemestevie said:


> Oh I also wanted to note that I'm having no poking issues lol.
> Here's a modeling photo, sorry for the not so great resolution...
> I am wearing it with the necklace my bf gave me last Christmas from blueruby for the designer "by boe"



it is beautiful, is your dbty a rose gold or yellowgold?mine is yg 0.19, but your looks much bigger than mine&#128522;


----------



## jenjoie

Lovely pictures, ladies! I have been trying to make up my mind whether to make a DBTY-style pendant from an inherited diamond (approx. 0.25 ct), you all have given me a great idea of how it would look. 

Now I just have to decide if I want yellow gold or white gold...


----------



## aimeng

jenjoie said:


> Lovely pictures, ladies! I have been trying to decide whether to make a DBTY-style pendant from an inherited diamond, you all have given me a great idea of how it would look.
> 
> Now I just have to decide if I want yellow gold or white gold...




YG make the diamond more "stand out",and "float"on your necklace.......


----------



## Lara1982

I wanted to have one for sooo long and now I got if for christmas 
It's rose gold but the smallest diamond size


----------



## Candice0985

Lara1982 said:


> I wanted to have one for sooo long and now I got if for christmas
> It's rose gold but the smallest diamond size
> 
> View attachment 2860765



it's very pretty! congrats on your new necklace


----------



## GlamGuru

Lara1982 said:


> I wanted to have one for sooo long and now I got if for christmas
> It's rose gold but the smallest diamond size
> 
> View attachment 2860765


This is so beautiful. Love it! Congratulations.


----------



## Lara1982

Thank you


----------



## EtamRiah

Hello everyone!

I'm new to the PurseForum site, and specifically created an account because of this thread.
:shame:
I went through every single page of the thread because my obsession with this particular necklace has exceeded past the highest level of crazy.

I've been eyeing this necklace for so long, and as I stated before, have become overly obsessed with looking at pictures.

Thank you ladies for sharing your pictures with us obsessed stalkers. You all looked lovely with your necklaces.

Hope that didn't come off as weird.

So my birthday is in March, and I have dropped very BLUNT hints of what it is that I want, hahaha.
If I do get it for my birthday, it will be my very first Tiffany & Co. piece.

I'll come back and let you ladies know if I do receive it for my 25th birthday...which is still something hard to accept.

I don't want to hit my mid-twenties!


Anyways, sorry for the very long post.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## EtamRiah

Lara1982 said:


> I wanted to have one for sooo long and now I got if for christmas
> It's rose gold but the smallest diamond size
> 
> View attachment 2860765


Beautiful!
Congratulations on finally getting it.

Mind if I ask you the size of the diamond?


----------



## Candice0985

EtamRiah said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the PurseForum site, and specifically created an account because of this thread.
> :shame:
> I went through every single page of the thread because my obsession with this particular necklace has exceeded past the highest level of crazy.
> 
> I've been eyeing this necklace for so long, and as I stated before, have become overly obsessed with looking at pictures.
> 
> Thank you ladies for sharing your pictures with us obsessed stalkers. You all looked lovely with your necklaces.
> 
> Hope that didn't come off as weird.
> 
> So my birthday is in March, and I have dropped very BLUNT hints of what it is that I want, hahaha.
> If I do get it for my birthday, it will be my very first Tiffany & Co. piece.
> 
> I'll come back and let you ladies know if I do receive it for my 25th birthday...which is still something hard to accept.
> 
> I don't want to hit my mid-twenties!
> 
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the very long post.
> Have a wonderful day!


the dbty yard is amazing and would be a great first piece of Tiffany!

don't worry about your mid twenties! i'm 29 and I can say that the period from 25 to 29 has been the best period of my life to date! just think, you're done school, will have a job///can spend more money on yourself  and overall settle into "yourself" enjoy it!!

I hope you get your dbty for your birthday! are you thinking of the YG, RG, platinum or silver?


----------



## Lara1982

EtamRiah said:


> Beautiful!
> Congratulations on finally getting it.
> 
> Mind if I ask you the size of the diamond?



.03
smallest size


----------



## EtamRiah

Candice0985 said:


> the dbty yard is amazing and would be a great first piece of Tiffany!
> 
> don't worry about your mid twenties! i'm 29 and I can say that the period from 25 to 29 has been the best period of my life to date! just think, you're done school, will have a job///can spend more money on yourself  and overall settle into "yourself" enjoy it!!
> 
> I hope you get your dbty for your birthday! are you thinking of the YG, RG, platinum or silver?


It definitely would be a memorable first piece, wouldn't it.

As much as I am not looking forward to turning 25, I want to make it a memorable one; not that the other ones haven't been that.
I will take your word for it and accept it with grace and positivity.
I hope your predictions do go as such, because I have still many things to accomplish in my life before I reach 30.

So I am definitely crossing my fingers to luck out on finally getting this beauty for my milestone birthday, hahaha.
To answer your question: I am set on the sterling silver, 0.05, 18" one.
I wear a lot of silver jewelry, so it is only fitting to get it in that metal.
Rose Gold was also an option, but I don't want to take advantage and will be content with the sterling silver necklace.

I have a question, or two actually: I am a plus-sized gal, and was wondering if the 18" chain would actually fit me without having to extend it?
Do they charge to extend the necklace?


----------



## EtamRiah

Lara1982 said:


> .03
> smallest size


Oh nice!
It looks slightly bigger than that.


Thank you for replying back!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

EtamRiah said:


> It definitely would be a memorable first piece, wouldn't it.
> 
> As much as I am not looking forward to turning 25, I want to make it a memorable one; not that the other ones haven't been that.
> I will take your word for it and accept it with grace and positivity.
> I hope your predictions do go as such, because I have still many things to accomplish in my life before I reach 30.
> 
> So I am definitely crossing my fingers to luck out on finally getting this beauty for my milestone birthday, hahaha.
> To answer your question: I am set on the sterling silver, 0.05, 18" one.
> I wear a lot of silver jewelry, so it is only fitting to get it in that metal.
> Rose Gold was also an option, but I don't want to take advantage and will be content with the sterling silver necklace.
> 
> I have a question, or two actually: I am a plus-sized gal, and was wondering if the 18" chain would actually fit me without having to extend it?
> Do they charge to extend the necklace?



I hope you do get your Dbty.  I have 3 different Tiffany Dbty necklaces, and I love them all!  They do charge to extend the chain.  Sterling silver costs $45 for the first inch and $5 each additional inch.  Keep in mind that this design should be worn a little closer to the neck.  Can you go to a store and try it on to see if it would fit properly?


----------



## EtamRiah

AntiqueShopper said:


> I hope you do get your Dbty.  I have 3 different Tiffany Dbty necklaces, and I love them all!  They do charge to extend the chain.  Sterling silver costs $45 for the first inch and $5 each additional inch.  Keep in mind that this design should be worn a little closer to the neck.  Can you go to a store and try it on to see if it would fit properly?


Oh nice, do you by any chance have a picture of them?
And I don't really want it to fit me like a choker because chokers are just not comfortable for my neck.
I'll probably buy an extension, depending on how the 18" fits me.
There IS a store near me, but I do not want to go in to try it on because I will end up sad that I can't take it home.


----------



## skyqueen

EtamRiah said:


> Oh nice, do you by any chance have a picture of them?
> And I don't really want it to fit me like a choker because chokers are just not comfortable for my neck.
> I'll probably buy an extension, depending on how the 18" fits me.
> There IS a store near me, but I do not want to go in to try it on because I will end up sad that I can't take it home.


Personally, I like a solitaire DBTY necklace to fit in that little hollow of your neck but you have to wear it at a length that's comfortable. I have a 2" extender and it's a good investment. Can be used with any necklace and great for layering necklaces.


----------



## EtamRiah

skyqueen said:


> Personally, I like a solitaire DBTY necklace to fit in that little hollow of your neck but you have to wear it at a length that's comfortable. I have a 2" extender and it's a good investment. Can be used with any necklace and great for layering necklaces.


I understand that it looks gorgeous on the hollow of your necks, however...it doesn't apply to every lady; I do not have a hollow unfortunately.

Aside from that, I prefer to be wear anything at a comfortable length...that doesn't mean I will be wearing it at a ridiculous length haha.
It just won't look the same, but I will invest in an extension.
We'll see how things go.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Here's my RG DBTY necklace!! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## HamletW

Babsiegirl said:


> Here's my RG DBTY necklace!! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872803




What size is the diamond Babsiegirl. It's stunning, the diamond just 'pops' out.


----------



## Babsiegirl

HamletW said:


> What size is the diamond Babsiegirl. It's stunning, the diamond just 'pops' out.




Thanks!! It's .30 carat.


----------



## Pelagia

Who has pics of the smallest size necklace and bracelet??? Thanks?


----------



## pookybear

.14ct platinum and .05ct yellow gold  both are 16" chain supposedly, but the .14ct one looks longer?


----------



## pookybear

TeddyPumpkin said:


> I've been eyeing this thread ever since I've been to purseforum, and I finally get to post here!
> Sorry, my phone camera is just awful... but you can surely see the sparkle.




Nice! Sparkly indeed! What size and material is that?


----------



## pookybear

TeddyPumpkin said:


> It is .14 platinum... same as yours!




Nice! It's so pretty, I know I can't stop looking at mine! It's subtle yet a quiet standout piece


----------



## ecofashionnews

Mine; 0.36 carat in platinum


----------



## fashion_junky

ecofashionnews said:


> Mine; 0.36 carat in platinum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888838
> View attachment 2888840



Beautiful!!!


----------



## karo

ecofashionnews said:


> Mine; 0.36 carat in platinum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888838
> View attachment 2888840




Stunning!


----------



## Mrsjones84

Is there anyone willing to measure their 16" .03ct ss dbty from end to end for me? I'm not sure if the 16" is being measured from chain to ring or if it includes the entire piece? My dog caught mine in his nail, and it seems to have maybe stretched a bit... I'm curious if it's been damaged or if it's just my imagination. Thanks ladies!


----------



## mymeimei02

Super excited it's been a long time since I got a new T&Co piece. I finally got the perfect piece to layer with my DBTY yellow gold 0.05ct necklace my very first T&Co gold piece of jewelry. Introducing my latest addition Rose gold 0.07 ct tear drop 16" necklace


----------



## Candice0985

mymeimei02 said:


> Super excited it's been a long time since I got a new T&Co piece. I finally got the perfect piece to layer with my DBTY yellow gold 0.05ct necklace my very first T&Co gold piece of jewelry. Introducing my latest addition Rose gold 0.07 ct tear drop 16" necklace
> View attachment 2893807



I love it!

I've wanted the pear diamond drop for a while now and I see on the website they've come out with multiples sizes and prices (which is nice!) the one I wanted before was almost 5k as they only had 1 option in the pear diamond.

you're is gorgeous and the perfect layering piece! congrats


----------



## razl62

ecofashionnews said:


> Mine; 0.36 carat in platinum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888838
> View attachment 2888840


Beautiful! I PM'd you for some additional information about your DBTY specs as I am looking for one in a similar size. TIA!


----------



## LVoeletters

Very random question, can tiffanys change the metal you bought down the road? If you have platinum and then want yellow gold? Etc.


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Very random question, can tiffanys change the metal you bought down the road? If you have platinum and then want yellow gold? Etc.



meaning exchange it for a new necklace? potentially, but to change the metal you would basically be unsetting your diamond and paying for a brand new necklace! I doubt Tiffany would do that.... and what they would charge to do so would probably be the cost of a brand new one anyways


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> meaning exchange it for a new necklace? potentially, but to change the metal you would basically be unsetting your diamond and paying for a brand new necklace! I doubt Tiffany would do that.... and what they would charge to do so would probably be the cost of a brand new one anyways




Darn that's what I figured, a friend was selling a 5 station but I think without the platinum the diamonds look too small in the setting


----------



## pree

mymeimei02 said:


> Super excited it's been a long time since I got a new T&Co piece. I finally got the perfect piece to layer with my DBTY yellow gold 0.05ct necklace my very first T&Co gold piece of jewelry. Introducing my latest addition Rose gold 0.07 ct tear drop 16" necklace
> View attachment 2893807


 
Congratulations! The teardrop is such a beautiful pendant! 

I was looking at the sterling silver teardrop on a 18 inch chain a few weeks ago. It has such a beautiful feel and weight to it!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Darn that's what I figured, a friend was selling a 5 station but I think without the platinum the diamonds look too small in the setting



it's a different look than the YG for sure... i'm sure it's beautiful when the light hit's the diamonds though!

I guess you could always yellow gold plate it but imo that's basically sacrilegious lol!


----------



## razl62

Candice0985 said:


> it's a different look than the YG for sure... i'm sure it's beautiful when the light hit's the diamonds though!
> 
> I guess you could always yellow gold plate it but imo that's basically sacrilegious lol!


I have a five stone in yellow gold (.14 diamond size) and it does indeed sparkle when the light hits it and the chain blends in and is almost invisible so you just see sparkle. I guess it would depend on what size the diamonds are as to how much they show up in yellow gold vs. platinum.


----------



## razl62

For those with a platinum DBTY, does the metal darken over time and is it easy to keep it shiny? 

Also, when selecting a diamond, suggestions on selecting color and clarity? Does it differ if it is in yellow gold or platinum?

TIA!


----------



## ecofashionnews

razl62 said:


> For those with a platinum DBTY, does the metal darken over time and is it easy to keep it shiny?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when selecting a diamond, suggestions on selecting color and clarity? Does it differ if it is in yellow gold or platinum?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!




Hi razl,

Based on tiffany's minimum standard, you don't really need to worry about the colour, and clarity as it is invisible on untrained eyes. The platinum is not as shiny as white gold, but they do provide free cleaning and polishing service whenever you feel like.


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> it's a different look than the YG for sure... i'm sure it's beautiful when the light hit's the diamonds though!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could always yellow gold plate it but imo that's basically sacrilegious lol!




Yes I'm going to pass, I have VCA on the brain and should focus on that lol.


----------



## pookybear

ecofashionnews said:


> Hi razl,
> 
> Based on tiffany's minimum standard, you don't really need to worry about the colour, and clarity as it is invisible on untrained eyes. The platinum is not as shiny as white gold, but they do provide free cleaning and polishing service whenever you feel like.




For free cleaning and polishing service, would I need to bring documentation in?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

pookybear said:


> For free cleaning and polishing service, would I need to bring documentation in?



You do not need any documentation.


----------



## pookybear

AntiqueShopper said:


> You do not need any documentation.




Thank you for the info! I bought both of mine secondhand, so wasn't sure


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Yes I'm going to pass, I have VCA on the brain and should focus on that lol.



what kind of VCA on the brain?


----------



## ecofashionnews

I don't think so! But Better check with your store


----------



## carteraf

This is my new DBTY .07. I ordered it online and I wasn't happy with the size for the price I paid. I thought it would be a tiny bit bigger. Idk. I started to worry if they even sent me the wrong one?


----------



## HOL12

Hi! I'm new to this so forgive me if I do this wrong, but does anyone have a size comparison of the .03, .05 and .07? I wish the website would show the size differences better!

Thanks so much


----------



## pookybear

carteraf said:


> View attachment 2913306
> View attachment 2913307
> 
> 
> This is my new DBTY .07. I ordered it online and I wasn't happy with the size for the price I paid. I thought it would be a tiny bit bigger. Idk. I started to worry if they even sent me the wrong one?




That looks about right? Maybe wait for others to chime in


----------



## Tankgirl

That does look like it is an .07 to me.  I have that size DBTY in RG and SS.


----------



## Caz71

Mine is size .5


----------



## AntiqueShopper

carteraf said:


> View attachment 2913306
> View attachment 2913307
> 
> 
> This is my new DBTY .07. I ordered it online and I wasn't happy with the size for the price I paid. I thought it would be a tiny bit bigger. Idk. I started to worry if they even sent me the wrong one?



It looks correct to me.


----------



## asean_grl

After wearing my dbty in platinum,I realized that gold suits me better than platinum&#128527;somebody wants to exchange&#128516;


----------



## LVoeletters

Caz71 said:


> Mine is size .5




May I ask if this is silver or platinum? I wasn't aware of silver being a half carat (0.5) but silver has .05. Is this only in the Us? Has anyone seen larger stones in silver?


----------



## LVoeletters

carteraf said:


> View attachment 2913306
> View attachment 2913307
> 
> 
> This is my new DBTY .07. I ordered it online and I wasn't happy with the size for the price I paid. I thought it would be a tiny bit bigger. Idk. I started to worry if they even sent me the wrong one?




I think this looks correct.


----------



## carteraf

Thanks for the feedback ladies. I sent mine back. I'll probably get a bigger one sometime in the future maybe a .10 or something.


----------



## Caz71

LVoeletters said:


> May I ask if this is silver or platinum? I wasn't aware of silver being a half carat (0.5) but silver has .05. Is this only in the Us? Has anyone seen larger stones in silver?



Its the silver in 18 inch. I bought fm U.S. Not too sure if have bigger in silver.


----------



## carteraf

Caz71 said:


> Its the silver in 18 inch. I bought fm U.S. Not too sure if have bigger in silver.




So it's a .05?


----------



## carteraf

Caz71 said:


> Mine is size .5




Oh yes I see your pic now. This is beautiful in rose gold. This is a .06. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## aicila

Hi all, thanks for sharing all the beautiful shots of your necklaces.

I'm looking to buy the pear shaped 0.07ct DBTY as a gift (here).

Would anyone happen to have a modelling shot? Is it comfortable to wear? The person I'm giving this to has sensitive skin and I'm afraid it would cause her discomfort.

Thanks!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

All Elsa Peretti:

.14 DBTY Yellow Gold
.32 DBTY Platinum
11 mm Open Heart Platinum and Diamonds for further size comparison.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Clearer pic of just the two


----------



## Babsiegirl

AntiqueShopper said:


> View attachment 2926641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearer pic of just the two




Very nice!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Babsiegirl said:


> Very nice!!!



Thank you!


----------



## MatAllston

AntiqueShopper said:


> View attachment 2926640
> 
> 
> All Elsa Peretti:
> 
> .14 DBTY Yellow Gold
> .32 DBTY Platinum
> 11 mm Open Heart Platinum and Diamonds for further size comparison.



How do you like your diamond open heart? Can you post a clearer pic? Thanks.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MatAllston said:


> How do you like your diamond open heart? Can you post a clearer pic? Thanks.



I had a variety of really clear pictures, but for whatever reason they were not able to upload.  I like it, but I wish I had the small instead.  I think the small is the perfect size.


----------



## MatAllston

AntiqueShopper said:


> I had a variety of really clear pictures, but for whatever reason they were not able to upload.  I like it, but I wish I had the small instead.  I think the small is the perfect size.



Thanks. I will check it out  the next time I am at the boutique. I have been curious about the diamond version but I have not seen them. I have the small and medium b in YG and I love them.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MatAllston said:


> Thanks. I will check it out  the next time I am at the boutique. I have been curious about the diamond version but I have not seen them. I have the small and medium b in YG and I love them.



I have the Small and Medium A in yellow gold as well.  The mini diamond is discontinued.  It cost $3000 when I bought it.  The small was quite a bit more.


----------



## EtamRiah

My birthday was on Friday the 13th.  
I had posted a few weeks ago about wanting my very own DBTY necklace for my 25th birthday to mark that important milestone in my life.
So my mother actually treated me to Tiffany's, which made me really excited...like a kid on a candy store.

I don't remember if I mentioned before that I have never gone to a Tiffany's in person, nor owned any of their jewelry.
I was extremely happy to know that I would finally get my necklace, but things did not go as planned.
I was set on the 18 inch 0.05 Sterling Silver DBTY, but when I saw it in person it looked so different; it looked so small, hahaha.
My mother did not like the size of the diamond and asked me if there were any bigger sizes available.
I dreaded doing that, looking at a bigger size because I knew it would be visibly better...and more expensive.
Well long story short, my 18 inch 0.07 SS DBTY will be arriving in exactly two weeks.
XD
Even though I wanted this necklace to be my first Tiffany piece, it wasn't.
My mother bought me the necklace and the SS mini bead RTT heart tag bracelet with blue enamel.
I will post pictures of my DBTY necklace when it arrives.

Those two weeks are going to be ETERNAL, hahaha.


----------



## EtamRiah

carteraf said:


> Oh yes I see your pic now. This is beautiful in rose gold. This is a .06. Thanks for sharing!


I saw it in person, but in Rose Gold...I think.
It is a cute little necklace, but too little than what it looks like in the website.
Even a human tear would probably be bigger in comparison to the pendant...but it's beauty can't be denied.
It was so darn cute!


----------



## Caz71

EtamRiah said:


> My birthday was on Friday the 13th.
> I had posted a few weeks ago about wanting my very own DBTY necklace for my 25th birthday to mark that important milestone in my life.
> So my mother actually treated me to Tiffany's, which made me really excited...like a kid on a candy store.
> 
> I don't remember if I mentioned before that I have never gone to a Tiffany's in person, nor owned any of their jewelry.
> I was extremely happy to know that I would finally get my necklace, but things did not go as planned.
> I was set on the 18 inch 0.05 Sterling Silver DBTY, but when I saw it in person it looked so different; it looked so small, hahaha.
> My mother did not like the size of the diamond and asked me if there were any bigger sizes available.
> I dreaded doing that, looking at a bigger size because I knew it would be visibly better...and more expensive.
> Well long story short, my 18 inch 0.07 SS DBTY will be arriving in exactly two weeks.
> XD
> Even though I wanted this necklace to be my first Tiffany piece, it wasn't.
> My mother bought me the necklace and the SS mini bead RTT heart tag bracelet with blue enamel.
> I will post pictures of my DBTY necklace when it arrives.
> 
> Those two weeks are going to be ETERNAL, hahaha.



How beautiful of yr Mum.!  I have the 18" with .05. Yes too tiny. 

Cant wait to see yr .07!!&#128156;


----------



## EtamRiah

Caz71 said:


> How beautiful of yr Mum.!  I have the 18" with .05. Yes too tiny.
> 
> Cant wait to see yr .07!!&#128156;


Thank you, she is indeed beautiful and an amazing person.
I am blessed to have her in my life...she is my .

Can't wait to finally have my necklace!


----------



## MatAllston

Hey everyone, here are my layered necklaces:


0.05c DBTY 16 inch in YG 
Elsa Peretti 16 inch necklace in YG
Elsa Peretti 18 inch necklace in YG


Please excuse my old sweatshirt.


----------



## EtamRiah

It arrived!
My necklace arrived before its actual delivery date, which was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## EtamRiah

MatAllston said:


> Hey everyone, here are my layered necklaces:
> 
> 
> 0.05c DBTY 16 inch in YG
> Elsa Peretti 16 inch necklace in YG
> Elsa Peretti 18 inch necklace in YG
> 
> 
> Please excuse my old sweatshirt.


Looks stunning on you!


----------



## Caz71

EtamRiah said:


> It arrived!
> My necklace arrived before its actual delivery date, which was a pleasant surprise.



Nice. !  Cant wait to see a model piccie&#128147;


----------



## AntiqueShopper

EtamRiah said:


> It arrived!
> My necklace arrived before its actual delivery date, which was a pleasant surprise.



Yay!  Congrats!


----------



## EtamRiah

AntiqueShopper said:


> Yay!  Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## EtamRiah

There it is, too blurry for my liking but oh well.


----------



## tryagain

Rosegold chain


----------



## Babsiegirl

tryagain said:


> Rosegold chain




Very pretty!!!


----------



## tryagain

​


Babsiegirl said:


> Very pretty!!!



thank you


----------



## izaku0608

tryagain said:


> Rosegold chain


Looks lovely! May i ask what carat weight?


----------



## tryagain

leanneju said:


> looks lovely! May i ask what carat weight?



.18


----------



## tryagain

Clearer picture. 0.18 carat  I dont have mod photo... sorry


----------



## Junkyardprinses

MatAllston said:


> Hey everyone, here are my layered necklaces:
> 
> 
> 0.05c DBTY 16 inch in YG
> Elsa Peretti 16 inch necklace in YG
> Elsa Peretti 18 inch necklace in YG
> 
> 
> Please excuse my old sweatshirt.



This looks wonderful, what a great idea!


----------



## MatAllston

Junkyardprinses said:


> This looks wonderful, what a great idea!


 
Thanks, I love them.


----------



## beanybaker

MatAllston said:


> Hey everyone, here are my layered necklaces:
> 
> 
> 0.05c DBTY 16 inch in YG
> Elsa Peretti 16 inch necklace in YG
> Elsa Peretti 18 inch necklace in YG
> 
> 
> Please excuse my old sweatshirt.


That's a really nice way to layer


----------



## mungoo33

tryagain said:


> .18




Beautiful purchase! I thought it was more than .18 ct. I have a  .29 but doesn't look much bigger than yours. Enjoy!!


----------



## mungoo33

Showcasing my DBTY necklace . Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## rachellesays

mungoo33 said:


> Showcasing my DBTY necklace . Thanks for letting me share.



May I ask what carat weight your dbty is? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mungoo33

rachellesays said:


> May I ask what carat weight your dbty is?
> Thanks in advance!



Sure, it is .31 ct but somehow seems smaller! Oh well...


----------



## rachellesays

mungoo33 said:


> Sure, it is .31 ct but somehow seems smaller! Oh well...



Thanks! 
Aw.. yeah, I am eagerly/anxiously awaiting to get my first 0.14 yellow gold dbty in the mail hopefully tom...
Haven't seen them in real life (got impulsive after stalking this thread for a while and couldn't wait to try in store first!) so trying to get an idea of how it will look and its size!

I know rose gold has the thicker bezel, but I prefer yellow gold on me personally.
I do want somewhat of a delicate/dainty look, but hoping that it doesn't end up being too small! ... >_<


----------



## miasra

Today, I bought a .08 yg and when I got home I looked online and saw that I could've gotten the .12 for a hundred dollars more...kind of disappointed because I was already in the store and didn't even think to try on other sizes (I had my two kids under 3 and was in a rush)...going to the store is a chore itself with crazy traffic with a 1 yr old who hates car rides..can anyone please post a .12? TIA and HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all you moms!


----------



## doves

tryagain said:


> Rosegold chain


This is actually very pretty!


----------



## miasra

miasra said:


> Today, I bought a .08 yg and when I got home I looked online and saw that I could've gotten the .12 for a hundred dollars more...kind of disappointed because I was already in the store and didn't even think to try on other sizes (I had my two kids under 3 and was in a rush)...going to the store is a chore itself with crazy traffic with a 1 yr old who hates car rides..can anyone please post a .12? TIA and HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all you moms!



So sparkly!


----------



## LizO...

I searched through this topic a thousend times and I have to say Thank you to you all, for sharing these beauties and your experience.

  Finally I bought myself the DBTY I thought I would dream of (size .12)
  But while I was waiting for my SA, another stone catched my eye.
  A beauty and it seems the perfect size, it was size .20.
  Unfortunately 1000&#8364; higher then my budget is.
  The picture is with the .12 which I bought and still have.
  I said I give myself one week and if I still have the other in my mind I will upgrade.
  In the moment I try to sell more stuff on ebay.
  Maybe I already made up my mind  

  But I am still debating with myself&#8230;

  Interesting, on the pictures the stone  seems more visible and bigger then I feel it.

  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## clooneyismine

does anybody own a dbty necklace with more than one station?  I am keen to buy one (16" yg) with six stations.  are the stones teeny?  the one I am interested in is at tcw of .21 which seems to be six stones each of .033.  Will they be absolutely tiny or should I pluck up the courage?


----------



## tailo555

Addicted to this thread..dying for the yg .14..as an 18 y/o there is no way anyone is getting that for me lol! (wishing for the 19th birthday) I'd be so afraid to lose it! Initially I wanted the SS in maybe .05 then I saw .07. I decided the bezel is too thick..but platinum is super expensive and just kind of looks like SS...so yg it is. But I do like how the diamond blends in more w/ the plat. than stands out against the yq. I saw the yg 800 for .8 which is pretty pricy but only 200 more to go up to nearly double? Oy! But we will see. I was thinking of getting the CBTY tanzanite necklace since I have earrings of the same stone but I hear it's poor quality. Oh well, I'll be forever admiring your necklaces!


----------



## Blueboxes

tailo555 said:


> Addicted to this thread..dying for the yg .14..as an 18 y/o there is no way anyone is getting that for me lol! (wishing for the 19th birthday) I'd be so afraid to lose it! Initially I wanted the SS in maybe .05 then I saw .07. I decided the bezel is too thick..but platinum is super expensive and just kind of looks like SS...so yg it is. But I do like how the diamond blends in more w/ the plat. than stands out against the yq. I saw the yg 800 for .8 which is pretty pricy but only 200 more to go up to nearly double? Oy! But we will see. I was thinking of getting the CBTY tanzanite necklace since I have earrings of the same stone but I hear it's poor quality. Oh well, I'll be forever admiring your necklaces!



When you are 18 you have many, many years left to collect all the Tiffany jewellery in the world ! The DBTY will come to you eventually , in just the right size


----------



## AntiqueShopper

tailo555 said:


> Addicted to this thread..dying for the yg .14..as an 18 y/o there is no way anyone is getting that for me lol! (wishing for the 19th birthday) I'd be so afraid to lose it! Initially I wanted the SS in maybe .05 then I saw .07. I decided the bezel is too thick..but platinum is super expensive and just kind of looks like SS...so yg it is. But I do like how the diamond blends in more w/ the plat. than stands out against the yq. I saw the yg 800 for .8 which is pretty pricy but only 200 more to go up to nearly double? Oy! But we will see. I was thinking of getting the CBTY tanzanite necklace since I have earrings of the same stone but I hear it's poor quality. Oh well, I'll be forever admiring your necklaces!



For my 23rd birthday my parents bought me the .14 yellow gold Diamonds By the Yard.  Ten, almost 11, years later I still wear this piece.  As mentioned by another poster, you have plenty of time to collect.  In addition, this piece comes up on the secondary market often; you may want to consider this route as well.  http://www.beladora.com/store/505706_tiffany_co_elsa_peretti_diamonds_by_the_yard_pendant_in_18k


----------



## Rami00

Here is mine .26 in yg.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Rami00 said:


> Here is mine .26 in yg.


its beautiful and I love ur whole outfit including the bag


----------



## tailo555

Blueboxes said:


> When you are 18 you have many, many years left to collect all the Tiffany jewellery in the world ! The DBTY will come to you eventually , in just the right size


I'm sure it will


----------



## tailo555

AntiqueShopper said:


> For my 23rd birthday my parents bought me the .14 yellow gold Diamonds By the Yard.  Ten, almost 11, years later I still wear this piece.  As mentioned by another poster, you have plenty of time to collect.  In addition, this piece comes up on the secondary market often; you may want to consider this route as well.  http://www.beladora.com/store/505706_tiffany_co_elsa_peretti_diamonds_by_the_yard_pendant_in_18k



Thanks!

I hope mine comes soon, maybe I'll save up for it.


----------



## Rami00

tua said:


> its beautiful and I love ur whole outfit including the bag


 
Thank you


----------



## LizO...

clooneyismine said:


> does anybody own a dbty necklace with more than one station?  I am keen to buy one (16" yg) with six stations.  are the stones teeny?  the one I am interested in is at tcw of .21 which seems to be six stones each of .033.  Will they be absolutely tiny or should I pluck up the courage?


Sorry for the late response.
  I own a 5 stone DBTY in silver. I hope these pictures are a bit helpful for you.
  Please excuse my skin, very irritated at the moment.

  CBTY aquamarine must be .06 or .07
  SS DBTY 5 stone each .03
  YG DBTY .12


----------



## LizO...

Rami00 said:


> Here is mine .26 in yg.


Perfect size.
Pefect outfit.


----------



## Rami00

LizO... said:


> Perfect size.
> Pefect outfit.



Thank you


----------



## gazoo

Can anyone comment on the size of this DBTY?  Setting is Platinum.  The seller thinks it is .14 but she admits she isn't sure.  She sent these photos with dime and tape measure to better gauge, but I'm not able to venture a guess to what size it is.


----------



## pookybear

gazoo said:


> Can anyone comment on the size of this DBTY?  Setting is Platinum.  The seller thinks it is .14 but she admits she isn't sure.  She sent these photos with dime and tape measure to better gauge, but I'm not able to venture a guess to what size it is.




That looks bigger than .14... But I'm not exactly sure either. From the photos the stone looks bigger than the one I had


----------



## gazoo

pookybear said:


> That looks bigger than .14... But I'm not exactly sure either. From the photos the stone looks bigger than the one I had



Really?  I was hoping it wasn't a .05.  LOL  I am useless at this not having seen these IRL.  I believe the only choices are .05, .12, and .14 before it jumps up, right?


----------



## pookybear

gazoo said:


> Really?  I was hoping it wasn't a .05.  LOL  I am useless at this not having seen these IRL.  I believe the only choices are .05, .12, and .14 before it jumps up, right?




Hmm I'm always so paranoid about this too, maybe we should wait for more people to chime in! But yes, those are the only choices


----------



## gazoo

Here is another photo that I was sent to help figure out size.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## smashinstyle

Here is my .14 yg dbty. I'm positive this one is a .14. Here's some shots I took so you can see size comparison.


----------



## smashinstyle

to be honest, it looks a little smaller than .14. maybe it's a .12?


----------



## gazoo

gazoo said:


> Can anyone comment on the size of this DBTY?  Setting is Platinum.  The seller thinks it is .14 but she admits she isn't sure.  She sent these photos with dime and tape measure to better gauge, but I'm not able to venture a guess to what size it is.





smashinstyle said:


> to be honest, it looks a little smaller than .14. maybe it's a .12?



Thank you for the photos and opinion.  I just saw on the Tiffany site that in Platinum the choices are .08, .12, and .14 before it jumps to .29.  So now I'm unsure if it's an .08 or .12.  I'd say it doesn't appear to be a .14 based on comparing it to your photos.


----------



## gazoo

pookybear said:


> Hmm I'm always so paranoid about this too, maybe we should wait for more people to chime in! But yes, those are the only choices



YES!!  It's horrible how many are available and the sellers have no idea of what they have.  I suppose some bargains can be had, but also I assume many people end up with less diamond than they expect.


----------



## smashinstyle

glad I could be of some assistance! if someone has a .12 we could compare between those sizes as well. I never saw a .12 in person so I'm not sure how big the difference is between .12 and .14


----------



## Babsiegirl

It would be hard to tell the difference between a .12 and .14 with there only being a 2 point difference in size. A jeweler would use a caliper to tell, but would be hard to being that they are bezel set.


----------



## Zucnarf

Dear girls, PLEASE help.

I want to buy DBTY necklace, probably 0.14 but wanted to know is it available in white gold? Because I am looking in UK site since I would buy her in Dublin but I only see platinum, white gold and silver.
I also read that someone wrote that gold chain is more "sparkly" then platinum, is that true?

Plase help!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Zucnarf said:


> Dear girls, PLEASE help.
> 
> I want to buy DBTY necklace, probably 0.14 but wanted to know is it available in white gold? Because I am looking in UK site since I would buy her in Dublin but I only see platinum, white gold and silver.
> I also read that someone wrote that gold chain is more "sparkly" then platinum, is that true?
> 
> Plase help!



DBTYs are not available in white gold.  As for sparkle, into the sparkle of the stone is the same, but the look of the chain is different.  The yellow gold tends to blend into my skin more, causing the diamond to "float.". Platinum tends to stand out.  I think your best bet it to go to the store and try it on.  See what looks best on your skintone.  Btw, the rose gold bezel is a little thicker giving the presence a little bit of a bigger look.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Zucnarf said:


> Dear girls, PLEASE help.
> 
> I want to buy DBTY necklace, probably 0.14 but wanted to know is it available in white gold? Because I am looking in UK site since I would buy her in Dublin but I only see platinum, white gold and silver.
> I also read that someone wrote that gold chain is more "sparkly" then platinum, is that true?
> 
> Plase help!



My two single stone (.14 yellow gold (length 16 inches) and .32 platinum (length 18 inches))


----------



## Zucnarf

AntiqueShopper said:


> My two single stone (.14 yellow gold (length 16 inches) and .32 platinum (length 18 inches))



Thank you so much


----------



## LizO...

Does any of you own a teardrop DBTY ?
:help:Would love to see modeling pics.
Cannot get one out of my mind.
Saw online that .17 in RG is available.
They don't have it my store, unfortunately.


----------



## Missyakult

My new rose gold diamond by the yard pendant [emoji4]


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Missyakult said:


> View attachment 3008370
> 
> 
> My new rose gold diamond by the yard pendant [emoji4]



Yay!  Soooo pretty!  What sizes are your 2 necklaces?


----------



## Missyakult

.22 in platinum and .17 in rose gold.


----------



## LizO...

Perfect


----------



## Missyakult

More pictures, can't decide which one to wear&#65292;I might wear them together [emoji4]


----------



## Missyakult




----------



## Missyakult

Tiffany co diamond by the yard in platinum and rose gold.


----------



## gazoo

AntiqueShopper said:


> My two single stone (.14 yellow gold (length 16 inches) and .32 platinum (length 18 inches))



Gorgeous!  I see what you mean about the gold one making the diamond "float".  Both are stunning!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

gazoo said:


> Gorgeous!  I see what you mean about the gold one making the diamond "float".  Both are stunning!



Thank you!  I wish I could upload my better pics- they won't upload.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

gazoo said:


> Gorgeous!  I see what you mean about the gold one making the diamond "float".  Both are stunning!



Best photo that I can upload ( with 11mm open heart in platinum and 21 points diamonds)


----------



## shopoholica

My RG dbty. 0.22ct diamond. I actually exchanged a piece I never wore for this in the 5th ave store. The piece I never wore was actually like, 1 year old............but they let me exchange anyways (which was super nice of them)


----------



## AntiqueShopper

shopoholica said:


> My RG dbty. 0.22ct diamond. I actually exchanged a piece I never wore for this in the 5th ave store. The piece I never wore was actually like, 1 year old............but they let me exchange anyways (which was super nice of them)
> 
> View attachment 3009064



Really pretty. . . What did you exchange it for?


----------



## shopoholica

AntiqueShopper said:


> Really pretty. . . What did you exchange it for?



I exchanged the diamond solitaire bracelet in platinum for my DBTY...the solitaire bracelet was a very generous gift, but it drove me absolutely bonkers because the diamond kept on flipping back and forth and scratched up my Love bracelet. The DBTY flips around as well, but it doesn't bother me as much because I can't see it lol!

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...in=browse&searchkeyword=&selectedsku=30411641


----------



## Missyakult




----------



## Missyakult

I think it's more sparkle in platinum than in rose gold because of the thick metal.


----------



## Missyakult




----------



## mungoo33

Missyakult said:


> View attachment 3014172
> View attachment 3014174



wow drooling!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Missyakult said:


> View attachment 3014179


Great pic! You managed to get the sparkle so well!
Love the pieces i bet you look amazing wearing them!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Missyakult said:


> View attachment 3014172
> View attachment 3014174


Love love love love!
That heart one is great! I have not seen that one before! Thanks for sharing the pictures, I love to see these kind of pics - much better than the ones on the TCo website.


----------



## gazoo

Missyakult said:


> View attachment 3014172
> View attachment 3014174



Gorgeous!!!!!  Thank you for these pictures.  I'm waiting for my first ever DBTY (was supposed to arrive Friday but shipment was delayed), so your pictures have helped.


----------



## Zucnarf

Gorgeus pieces, please post more pics!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

gazoo said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!  Thank you for these pictures.  I'm waiting for my first ever DBTY (was supposed to arrive Friday but shipment was delayed), so your pictures have helped.



Woohooo!  Which one did you get?


----------



## eddilicious

Missyakult said:


> View attachment 3014172
> View attachment 3014174



Gorgeous collection Missyakult! Just wondering - is the heart pendant part of the Tiffany Hearts collection?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Missyakult said:


> View attachment 3014172
> View attachment 3014174



Great collection!  What sizes are your DBTY?


----------



## gazoo

AntiqueShopper said:


> Woohooo!  Which one did you get?



It's Platinum Tiffany DBTY. That's all I know, sadly.  The seller was unsure about the size, but based on the pictures the size seems acceptable to me and the seller was so nice, I took a gamble.  Hopefully it will be here tomorrow and I can run it to a jeweler to verify all is well and get an idea of its size.  I think it's the .12 but it might be a .08.  LOL - this sounds crazy, doesn't it?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

gazoo said:


> It's Platinum Tiffany DBTY. That's all I know, sadly.  The seller was unsure about the size, but based on the pictures the size seems acceptable to me and the seller was so nice, I took a gamble.  Hopefully it will be here tomorrow and I can run it to a jeweler to verify all is well and get an idea of its size.  I think it's the .12 but it might be a .08.  LOL - this sounds crazy, doesn't it?



As long as you paid less than the .08, it is not crazy at all!  I love deals!  Hopefully it is a .12.


----------



## Missyakult

Thank you


----------



## Missyakult

Yes, the heart pendent is from Tiffany, but they don't sell that anymore. A different heart pendant and earring are available in store.  I have a pair of matching earrings, I'll post them later.


----------



## gazoo

AntiqueShopper said:


> As long as you paid less than the .08, it is not crazy at all!  I love deals!  Hopefully it is a .12.



I'm at peace with either (I think!).  Not having been able to try on any of them in person, it's a leap of faith for sure.  This thread and the lovely pictures were invaluable in deciding this.  Looks like it's still "delayed" on the tracking page, so now not even sure when I'll have it in my hands.


----------



## gazoo

I received the 'new to me' DBTY in Platinum today.  It's incredibly sparkly, impressively so.  I see now what you all are saying about the setting making the most of these stones.  

Yet I'm still at a loss as to its size, so any opinions would be welcome.  Seller did not know, and was very honest about it.  It has all the appropriate markings and came in the gorgeous Tiffany velvet box, but no paperwork.  

Help??


----------



## yubonita

gazoo said:


> I received the 'new to me' DBTY in Platinum today.  It's incredibly sparkly, impressively so.  I see now what you all are saying about the setting making the most of these stones.
> 
> Yet I'm still at a loss as to its size, so any opinions would be welcome.  Seller did not know, and was very honest about it.  It has all the appropriate markings and came in the gorgeous Tiffany velvet box, but no paperwork.
> 
> Help??



it looks absolutely gorgeous on you!! congratulations! !


----------



## AntiqueShopper

gazoo said:


> I received the 'new to me' DBTY in Platinum today.  It's incredibly sparkly, impressively so.  I see now what you all are saying about the setting making the most of these stones.
> 
> Yet I'm still at a loss as to its size, so any opinions would be welcome.  Seller did not know, and was very honest about it.  It has all the appropriate markings and came in the gorgeous Tiffany velvet box, but no paperwork.
> 
> Help??



Looks perfect on you!  My guess would be .12 or larger, but that is based on how it looks on you.


----------



## LizO...

I was trying a 0.20 DBTY and yours looks very similar in size.
Congratulation, it looks like the perfect size.


----------



## gazoo

AntiqueShopper said:


> Looks perfect on you!  My guess would be .12 or larger, but that is based on how it looks on you.





yubonita said:


> it looks absolutely gorgeous on you!! congratulations! !





LizO... said:


> I was trying a 0.20 DBTY and yours looks very similar in size.
> Congratulation, it looks like the perfect size.



Thank you!! I can't believe it's taken me this long to get one.  The style is so simple and beautiful and timeless, IMO.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Does anyone own a three-stone .15ct platinum Diamonds by the Yard Necklace?  

I've been looking for one pre-loved (and/or saving for a new one) but would LOVE to see modeling shots in the meantime!!


----------



## tailo555

Missyakult said:


> View attachment 3014172
> View attachment 3014174


stunning pictures.


----------



## gazoo

I was able to get into Tiffany's yesterday, and asked them about my 'new to me' DBTY, pictured in post #1013.  The SA checked it out and told me it's a .14 (Yay!!!).  I asked to see another .14 to compare, as I didn't want to take her word for it, and it was the same and larger than a .12 they had in the case.  I was hoping to try on a larger size to maybe add another down the road for layering, but the only next size up they had in store that would look good was .24 and was over $3,600 since it was IF.  Gorgeous piece though.  It looked amazing layered with mine.  

The DBTY earrings are beautiful too.  I've only ever had regular stud settings, thinking a bezel would detract sparkle, but in the pair I saw yesterday, the sparkle was crazy bright.  And they were only .08 each.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

gazoo said:


> I was able to get into Tiffany's yesterday, and asked them about my 'new to me' DBTY, pictured in post #1013.  The SA checked it out and told me it's a .14 (Yay!!!).  I asked to see another .14 to compare, as I didn't want to take her word for it, and it was the same and larger than a .12 they had in the case.  I was hoping to try on a larger size to maybe add another down the road for layering, but the only next size up they had in store that would look good was .24 and was over $3,600 since it was IF.  Gorgeous piece though.  It looked amazing layered with mine.
> 
> The DBTY earrings are beautiful too.  I've only ever had regular stud settings, thinking a bezel would detract sparkle, but in the pair I saw yesterday, the sparkle was crazy bright.  And they were only .08 each.



Yay!  That is awesome news!  I have a .14 in yellow gold, and I love wearing it with other pieces or alone (especially when I wear large earrings ).  Enjoy your new piece!


----------



## LizO...

gazoo said:


> I was able to get into Tiffany's yesterday, and asked them about my 'new to me' DBTY, pictured in post #1013.  The SA checked it out and told me it's a .14 (Yay!!!).  I asked to see another .14 to compare, as I didn't want to take her word for it, and it was the same and larger than a .12 they had in the case.  I was hoping to try on a larger size to maybe add another down the road for layering, but the only next size up they had in store that would look good was .24 and was over $3,600 since it was IF.  Gorgeous piece though.  It looked amazing layered with mine.
> 
> The DBTY earrings are beautiful too.  I've only ever had regular stud settings, thinking a bezel would detract sparkle, but in the pair I saw yesterday, the sparkle was crazy bright.  And they were only .08 each.


Wow.
There is a big difference between .12 and .14.
Thank you for the information.


----------



## izaku0608

Missyakult said:


> View attachment 3014172
> View attachment 3014174


May I ask what sizes your DBTY are? They look lovely.


----------



## Missyakult

.17 in rose gold and .22 in platinum, thanks


----------



## gazoo

LizO... said:


> Wow.
> There is a big difference between .12 and .14.
> Thank you for the information.



I wouldn't say there's a "big" difference.  I think there is a larger difference more so when there's 10 points in difference.  But side by side, when holding them, it was easy for me to see that my .14 was larger than the .12 they had, although the difference was subtle compared to the difference in my .14 and the .24 I tried on.  That one definitely looked larger from far away, when standing in front of the mirror.  Yet when putting the .12 and .14 on and walking back and looking in the mirror, they looked almost the same size.  Hope this helps!


----------



## EtamRiah

Any tips on cleaning an SS DBTY?


----------



## Caz71

EtamRiah said:


> Any tips on cleaning an SS DBTY?



Dishwashing liquid. Gently rub. Rinse. Pat dry


----------



## EtamRiah

Caz71 said:


> Dishwashing liquid. Gently rub. Rinse. Pat dry


Even if it already has tarnish?
It won't damage the diamond or the silver?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

EtamRiah said:


> Even if it already has tarnish?
> It won't damage the diamond or the silver?



I just use a polishing cloth on the silver.  On the diamonds I use a jewelry brush and warm water/gentle dish soap mixed.


----------



## Hass

Hi,

This is out of the thread, but since a lot of you may own this necklace...!

I'm thinking about getting Tiffany dbty 3 diamond necklace with tcw 0.42 in YG, please share modelling pics if you own this. And wanting to know your opinion on spending $4600 on this vs $2000 for similar non tiffany design. Is the tiffany craftship and sparkle totally amazing compared to non Tiffany? If it is I'm going with it as this is my dream necklace. But since its a LOT of money i need to hear all your suggessions and advice.

And Is this the 0.42 or 0.3 tcw Tiffany dbty? 
Thank you.


----------



## solarmonkey

Hi! Could you please tell me, where can I buy these jap. Agate diamond necklace? Thank you!


Carrie357 said:


> Well... It IS tiny. A smaller .03 DBTY necklace is also available, but I definitely would not suggest getting that one.
> 
> As I have stated before, Tiffany's chain is somehow thick, which makes the diamond less obvious - a .03 diamond can hardly be noticed. Here's a comparison picture of my two .05 necklaces, hope this can give you the idea of the difference of chains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture of me wearing the other piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can see, Tiffany .05 really is tiny, but it does not justify my definition of dainty


----------



## solarmonkey

Carrie357 said:


> Well... It IS tiny. A smaller .03 DBTY necklace is also available, but I definitely would not suggest getting that one.
> 
> As I have stated before, Tiffany's chain is somehow thick, which makes the diamond less obvious - a .03 diamond can hardly be noticed. Here's a comparison picture of my two .05 necklaces, hope this can give you the idea of the difference of chains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture of me wearing the other piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can see, Tiffany .05 really is tiny, but it does not justify my definition of dainty


Could you please tell me the name of this tiny diamond necklace from Agete? Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

Here is my .98 Yellow vivid pear shaped diamond dbty


----------



## uhpharm01

Rami00 said:


> Here is my .98 Yellow vivid pear shaped diamond dbty



Congrats. Beautiful.


----------



## LizO...

Rami00 said:


> Here is my .98 Yellow vivid pear shaped diamond dbty


I am in Love 

Thank you for sharing !
May I ask for more pictures ?


----------



## Rami00

LizO... said:


> I am in Love
> 
> Thank you for sharing !
> May I ask for more pictures ?



Thank you! Here you go.


----------



## Rami00

Here is another one.


----------



## Rami00

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats. Beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## Hass

Hi,
Can i pls know if Tiffany diamonds get dirty and less sparkly with daily wear? I recently bought a 3 diamond BDTY necklace and a bit worried to wear it daily thinking it may loose the sparkle for a day i really need it shiny.


----------



## leechiyong

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! Here you go.



Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## Rami00

leechiyong said:


> Absolutely breathtaking!


 
Thank you. I love it sooo much.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. I love it sooo much.



I am in love with your new DBTY!  Congratulations!


----------



## Rami00

AntiqueShopper said:


> I am in love with your new DBTY!  Congratulations!



Thank you


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Rami00 said:


> Here is another one.



Wow! Congrats on your gorgeous necklace!


----------



## Hass

.


----------



## Hass

Hass said:


> Hi,
> Can i pls know if Tiffany diamonds get dirty and less sparkly with daily wear? I recently bought a 3 diamond BDTY necklace and a bit worried to wear it daily thinking it may loose the sparkle for a day i really need it shiny.


 .


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Hass said:


> Hi,
> Can i pls know if Tiffany diamonds get dirty and less sparkly with daily wear? I recently bought a 3 diamond BDTY necklace and a bit worried to wear it daily thinking it may loose the sparkle for a day i really need it shiny.



All diamonds get dirty with daily wear, especially if you wear sunscreen, lotion, or if you sweat. You can clean them with a jewelry dip made for diamonds and gold or even Windex. There is a thread somewhere n the jewelry forum that talks about cleaning diamonds.


----------



## Hass

Shopgirl1996 said:


> All diamonds get dirty with daily wear, especially if you wear sunscreen, lotion, or if you sweat. You can clean them with a jewelry dip made for diamonds and gold or even Windex. There is a thread somewhere n the jewelry forum that talks about cleaning diamonds.



Thanks for the tips. Il look out for the jewellery cleaning dip. Are they normally available in jewellery shops?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Hass said:


> Thanks for the tips. Il look out for the jewellery cleaning dip. Are they normally available in jewellery shops?



Jewelry shops might sell them, but also stores like Target and Walmart. I think I saw Marshalls sometimes carried it.


----------



## LizO...

_"Thank you! Here you go. 		"_

Thank you for the pics.
It IS a Dream Piece


----------



## Hass

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Jewelry shops might sell them, but also stores like Target and Walmart. I think I saw Marshalls sometimes carried it.




Thank you I'll check in Target. We don't have Walmart or Marshalls in Australia. &#128533;


----------



## Funnysasa

It's what I want! Can you please tell me what size is the diamond ?


----------



## Hass

Funnysasa said:


> It's what I want! Can you please tell me what size is the diamond ?



HI, are you inquiring about my DBTY? Its 0.3 tcw. 0.1ct each.


----------



## Blueboxes

Tiffany and Co sell a jewellery dip too that seems to get great reviews. I have it, but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Hass

Blueboxes said:


> Tiffany and Co sell a jewellery dip too that seems to get great reviews. I have it, but haven't used it yet.



Thanks, Iv ordered a cleaning kit from them, going to pick it up tomo. Will let you know how it works.


----------



## Saffy12

Hi I have a question for everyone.... I recently purchased an 18 inch dbty (preloved) knowing that it would be too long for me, but loving the fact that I could customize the length for minimal cost.  I am having a hard time, tho, figuring out exactly how it should hang so that 1) it doesn't poke so much, 2) it doesn't flip and 3) it will not work its way under a crewneck shirt (boy does it scratch me when it does!). Pictures of where the necklace hits on your neck would be very helpful, as well as the inches.  TIA!


----------



## Saffy12

I also should mention that I plan to get another, smaller one to layer with this....the one I have now is .26 ct.


----------



## gazoo

Hass said:


> Hi,
> Can i pls know if Tiffany diamonds get dirty and less sparkly with daily wear? I recently bought a 3 diamond BDTY necklace and a bit worried to wear it daily thinking it may loose the sparkle for a day i really need it shiny.



I wear my DBTY daily, and wear lotion, sunscreen, and also bathe with it on.  Once a week I wash it with Dawn dish soap and my Sonicare toothbrush, scrubbing both sides.  I do this with my diamond rings as well.  Even with wearing it daily, the DBTY still sparkles and catches the light.  Of course when it's newly cleaned, it sparkles like crazy.  I wanted to wear it daily without having to remove it for showers/lotion, etc.  Mine is in Platinum so I don't have to worry about tarnishing.  HTH.


----------



## Saffy12

AntiqueShopper said:


> Best photo that I can upload ( with 11mm open heart in platinum and 21 points diamonds)



Hi I was wondering whats the length of your platinum dbty?  I am going to Tiffany tomorrow to get my 18 inch one shortened, and yours looks like the length I am going for.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

jenabd said:


> Hi I was wondering whats the length of your platinum dbty?  I am going to Tiffany tomorrow to get my 18 inch one shortened, and yours looks like the length I am going for.



Mine is 18 inches, but it often rides up.  I would like to shorten it to 17 inches so I can layer with my yellow gold 16 inch and 18 inch sterling silver 5 stone, but haven't wanted to part with it for 2 weeks.


----------



## Saffy12

AntiqueShopper said:


> Mine is 18 inches, but it often rides up.  I would like to shorten it to 17 inches so I can layer with my yellow gold 16 inch and 18 inch sterling silver 5 stone, but haven't wanted to part with it for 2 weeks.[/QUOTE
> 
> Mine doesnt ride up, so unless I'm wearing a v or scoop neck shirt, it tends to get under the fabric and drive me nuts with the scratching of the diamond.  I decided on 16 and 3/4.  That way I can layer with a 16 inch dbty in the future and not have issues (i don't feel the poking others describe).  I just hope it doesn't flip, bc at 18 inches it never did.  I have taken a "before" shot and will post both lengths when I get it back.  It should be back on the 1st of sept, which is a long time to shorten a chain imo... And they charged me $70 bc they have to shorten each side.  At least I get the chain pieces back...


----------



## coivcte

Need urgent help, ladies!!  I have received a Silver DBTY necklace as a gift. Anyone knows how to read the quality of the diamond on the gift receipt (or receipt in general)?? 

And does T & Co. issue a certificate for this range? Or is it only for diamond over a certain carat weight??


----------



## Caz71

My 05 ss always moves to the side. Annoying!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

coivcte said:


> Need urgent help, ladies!!  I have received a Silver DBTY necklace as a gift. Anyone knows how to read the quality of the diamond on the gift receipt (or receipt in general)??
> 
> And does T & Co. issue a certificate for this range? Or is it only for diamond over a certain carat weight??



Silver DBTY use milee stones and are ungraded.  I know from my SA that they range from H-I in color and IF to SI1 in clarity. They do not give certificates for anything less than .25 cttw per stone I believe.


----------



## coivcte

AntiqueShopper said:


> Silver DBTY use milee stones and are ungraded.  I know from my SA that they range from H-I in color and IF to SI1 in clarity. They do not give certificates for anything less than .25 cttw per stone I believe.



Thank you for confirming. Sorry I am asking another dumb question, what is milee stones?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

coivcte said:


> Thank you for confirming. Sorry I am asking another dumb question, what is milee stones?



Stones that are .17 cttw and under


----------



## coivcte

AntiqueShopper said:


> Silver DBTY use milee stones and are ungraded.  I know from my SA that they range from H-I in color and IF to SI1 in clarity. They do not give certificates for anything less than .25 cttw per stone I believe.





AntiqueShopper said:


> Stones that are .17 cttw and under



Thank you once again!!


----------



## ArielNature

Hello ladies. After searching a while for the right size and metal (gold or plat?) I finally got my Tiffany DBTY necklace. I am very happy, this thread has been great help!


----------



## CSG

Does the diamond pendant flips when worn or tends to move sideways? Or is it always facing front at the center?


----------



## Babsiegirl

CSG said:


> Does the diamond pendant flips when worn or tends to move sideways? Or is it always facing front at the center?




It flips and moves sideways.  I went in to Tiffany's and they said there wasn't really anything they could do about it.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

AntiqueShopper said:


> Silver DBTY use milee stones and are ungraded.  I know from my SA that they range from H-I in color and IF to SI1 in clarity. They do not give certificates for anything less than .25 cttw per stone I believe.



They give certs for stones beginning at either 0.18 or 0.19 ct. But I'm pretty sure it's 0.18.


----------



## coivcte

lilmountaingirl said:


> They give certs for stones beginning at either 0.18 or 0.19 ct. But I'm pretty sure it's 0.18.



Thank you everyone for the useful information!!!


----------



## CSG

Babsiegirl said:


> It flips and moves sideways.  I went in to Tiffany's and they said there wasn't really anything they could do about it.



Oww. That is bad


----------



## ArielNature

lilmountaingirl said:


> They give certs for stones beginning at either 0.18 or 0.19 ct. But I'm pretty sure it's 0.18.



It's 0.18 ct for sure. Mine it's 0.18 ct and it came with the certs, I thought it was worth it since I was thinking about the 0.14 ct. However, 0.04 ct does make a big difference. I compared both and was really surprised.


----------



## vavaval

Babsiegirl said:


> It flips and moves sideways.  I went in to Tiffany's and they said there wasn't really anything they could do about it.



You can actually have the necklace sent out and they can add what looks like a little metal platform to the back of the pendant. It's not visible when worn and it helps the diamond sit centered without being poked. I believe it's around $100-200 to have it done.


----------



## Babsiegirl

vavaval said:


> You can actually have the necklace sent out and they can add what looks like a little metal platform to the back of the pendant. It's not visible when worn and it helps the diamond sit centered without being poked. I believe it's around $100-200 to have it done.




Thanks for the info.[emoji4]


----------



## coivcte

My humble DBTY necklace, SS 0.1 ct. I just received it this week, I love it but the diamond feels tiny compared to everyone else's photos on the forum


----------



## leechiyong

coivcte said:


> My humble DBTY necklace, SS 0.1 ct. I just received it this week, I love it but the diamond feels tiny compared to everyone else's photos on the forum



Looks great on you!  I don't think it looks tiny in the slightest.


----------



## coivcte

leechiyong said:


> Looks great on you!  I don't think it looks tiny in the slightest.



Thank you leechiyong for your kind words. I really enjoy all the photos on this thread and forum. They gave me so much information and all the ladies are so helpful!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

coivcte said:


> My humble DBTY necklace, SS 0.1 ct. I just received it this week, I love it but the diamond feels tiny compared to everyone else's photos on the forum


Your DBTY is gorgeous. Wear it and smile!


----------



## Nymf

Has anyone bought an extended for their dbty at Tiffany or somewhere else? If so please share! I have a yellow gold 0.19ct


----------



## ArielNature

coivcte said:


> My humble DBTY necklace, SS 0.1 ct. I just received it this week, I love it but the diamond feels tiny compared to everyone else's photos on the forum



It looks beautiful! I love how you layer it with the key


----------



## coivcte

CoastalCouture said:


> Your DBTY is gorgeous. Wear it and smile!





ArielNature said:


> It looks beautiful! I love how you layer it with the key



Thank you CoastalCouture and ArielNature!! 

Actually what do all you ladies out there think is a perfect size of diamond for this style DBTY?


----------



## CoastalCouture

coivcte said:


> Thank you CoastalCouture and ArielNature!!
> 
> Actually what do all you ladies out there think is a perfect size of diamond for this style DBTY?


My preference is that DBTY look best with stones in the 0.10-0.15 Carat range. Small enough to look delicate along with the delicate chain, yet large enough to sparkle and be seen.


----------



## coivcte

Does anyone here own a SS 0.1 ct DBTY necklace? I really feel unsettle that my diamond look tiny compared to the photos I find here. Would like to request for:-
1. Mod shot
2. Measurement of the diamond itself on a ruler showing accurate measurement in cm

Appreciate your help!!!!!!

I will try to post a photo of mine on a rule tomorrow.... Its1 am here in Australia.


----------



## Caz71

coivcte said:


> Does anyone here own a SS 0.1 ct DBTY necklace? I really feel unsettle that my diamond look tiny compared to the photos I find here. Would like to request for:-
> 1. Mod shot
> 2. Measurement of the diamond itself on a ruler showing accurate measurement in cm
> 
> Appreciate your help!!!!!!
> 
> I will try to post a photo of mine on a rule tomorrow.... Its1 am here in Australia.



Is there such a thing. I know of just .03, .05 and .07. Im fm melb


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Yes. The silver one also comes in 0.10 and 0.17.


----------



## coivcte

Caz71 said:


> Is there such a thing. I know of just .03, .05 and .07. Im fm melb



Yeah it is on their official website.


----------



## coivcte

Caz71 said:


> Is there such a thing. I know of just .03, .05 and .07. Im fm melb





coivcte said:


> Does anyone here own a SS 0.1 ct DBTY necklace? I really feel unsettle that my diamond look tiny compared to the photos I find here. Would like to request for:-
> 1. Mod shot
> 2. Measurement of the diamond itself on a ruler showing accurate measurement in cm
> 
> Appreciate your help!!!!!!
> 
> I will try to post a photo of mine on a rule tomorrow.... Its1 am here in Australia.



It meant to be a 0.1 ct but looks tiny compare to other photos on the forum. Could it be the next size down which is 0.07 ct in SS?


----------



## Caz71

I have the 05 i can do pic later


----------



## coivcte

Caz71 said:


> I have the 05 i can do pic later



Thank you so much Caz71!


----------



## Funnysasa

Yg .014 with 16inch
Doesn't poke me and so sparkle
Love it so much


----------



## Funnysasa

One more pic of the pretty little thing


----------



## ms_pateachoux

Hi! Can you post a pic of your rg dbty sideways? I just want to see how thick the setting is? Thanks! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ms_pateachoux

nld in nyc said:


> I just bought the 0.35 DBTY necklace (yellow gold) from Tiffany a couple of weeks ago.  I've been wearing it since then with no problems.  I have noticed that it has incredible sparkle, much more than my e ring.
> 
> Mine is an H VS2.  I don't think I would pay more for a D,E,F or VVS1/VVS2 stone for this.  With a 0.35 carat stone, I am not sure that this is noticeable- and there is a large increase in the price point.
> 
> I am satisfied with the purchase so far.



Hi! Does the size of your .35 tiffany dbty poke u? Thanks!


----------



## NurseAnn

My 0.32 YG DBTY. Have worn it everyday since I bought it.


----------



## ms_pateachoux

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 3179523
> 
> 
> My 0.32 YG DBTY. Have worn it everyday since I bought it.



Hi NurseAnn! Thank you for that lovely pic! &#128522; Can u post a pic of it sideways? TIA!


----------



## NurseAnn

ms_pateachoux said:


> Hi NurseAnn! Thank you for that lovely pic! [emoji4] Can u post a pic of it sideways? TIA!




You're welcome!  I posted a pic of the pendant from the side here.  http://forum.purseblog.com/tiffany-and-co/live-reveal-of-something-i-have-wanted-for-925293.html


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

My new baby! RG 0.14 ct. 17 inches. I extend it to solve the problem about sliding and flipping. And I have still the same problem but I tried with one more inch. 18 inches are solving the problem. When I extend it again, I would put another photo.

That is modeling photo:


----------



## AnnaFreud

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> View attachment 3197916
> 
> 
> My new baby! RG 0.14 ct. 17 inches. I extend it to solve the problem about sliding and flipping. And I have still the same problem but I tried with one more inch. 18 inches are solving the problem. When I extend it again, I would put another photo.
> 
> That is modeling photo:
> View attachment 3197922




Gorgeous! Can you tell me how much T&Co charges to extend a necklace? TIA


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

AnnaFreud said:


> Gorgeous! Can you tell me how much T&Co charges to extend a necklace? TIA



I am living in Berlin, I paid 55 euros for 3 cm, they said "25 euros for workmanship and for every centimeter of rose gold chain is 10 euros." But I heard from other people, in USA it is much more cheaper. I don't think, it would be more expensive than USA. You can think the price, I gaved, is the highest.


----------



## ximin98

I had a white gold necklace extended by 2 inches in the US and I believe it was $100


----------



## fairylady

New present from the hubby! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

O la la [emoji16] how many carats is it?


----------



## skyqueen

fairylady said:


> New present from the hubby! Thanks for letting me share.







SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> O la la [emoji16] how many carats is it?




Gorgeous...I'd like to know the carat weight, too. Just perfect!


----------



## twinlotus39

Hi everyone!  This is my first post on this forum but I have been admiring everyone's DBTY necklace.  I have decided that I NEED one to treat myself for my upcoming birthday, new job, and enduring a rough last couple years.

I am debating between platinum and rose gold and what size diamond to get (single diamond).  Any thoughts?

Also, are DBTY necklaces eligible for upgrading to a larger diamond or a different metal later on?  How does that work exactly?  Does Tiffany give you the full retail price of the necklace so long as you upgrade to a diamond that is larger?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## allure244

twinlotus39 said:


> Hi everyone!  This is my first post on this forum but I have been admiring everyone's DBTY necklace.  I have decided that I NEED one to treat myself for my upcoming birthday, new job, and enduring a rough last couple years.
> 
> I am debating between platinum and rose gold and what size diamond to get (single diamond).  Any thoughts?
> 
> Also, are DBTY necklaces eligible for upgrading to a larger diamond or a different metal later on?  How does that work exactly?  Does Tiffany give you the full retail price of the necklace so long as you upgrade to a diamond that is larger?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi welcome to tpf. I bought my Tiffany DBTY yellow gold necklace, 0.35 carats, about 2 years ago and wear it practically everyday. I can let you know the thought process I went through to purchase the necklace. Do you definitely want the Tiffany brand? My initial decision was between Tiffany and other alternatives, but after looking around I went with Tiffanys because the bezel was much finer and made more evenly than others I saw. I wanted a floating diamond effect where the diamond is what's mostly seen but the metal part is less obvious. I picked yellow gold as I felt the metal blended into my skin tone better so that the diamond would stand out more (vs. platinum where the metal is more noticeable against my skin tone given the contrast). At the time I bought my necklace, the rose gold DTBY only came in the thicker bezel and the largest size was 0.17carats so I eliminated that one as I wanted a thin bezel and a larger size. The last time I checked, they do make the rose gold DBTY with thinner bezel and in larger sizes. 

In terms of sizes, I wanted something dainty but still noticeable. I tried on various sizes to get a feel for what I liked. Initially I was aiming for around 0.2 carat range. But after trying on the 0.35 carat range diamonds I felt that the diamond was definitely more substantial and would look good on it's own but wasn't so big that I couldn't layer it with other delicate necklaces. Once I figured out what size I liked, I had the sales associate find a stone within my budget. Above a certain size (I believe above 0.17 carats?), the diamonds are graded so I went down in color and clarity to get a larger size diamond within my budget. (Below the cutoff size, the price of the diamond is based only on size)

If you are unsure what you would like, I would recommend that you try on the different metals and various sizes of diamonds in the store to decide what works best for you. Have the sale associate look through the inventory in the computer to see what's available within your budget. They can always have certain pieces transferred from another store. 


Regarding your last question, I have asked at the US Tiffany stores and the DBTY is not eligible for upgrading unfortunately


----------



## twinlotus39

Thank you for your reply, allure244.

I think I do want the  Tiffany & Co brand.  After reading several posts in this thread, it  seems like there is a noticeable difference between getting a Tiffany  DBTY versus a similar style necklace elsewhere.  Tiffany seems to have  mastered the right proportions of the chain and bezel and have diamonds  that appear bigger than diamonds of equivalent carat size and are extra  sparkly. 

I  ran over to the Tiffany store during my lunch break today.  I tried on  the different metals.  I am fair to medium Asian skin tone.  The RG  looked okay but nothing special.  The YG looked nice and had a nice  contrast between the diamond and the bezel.  However, as you said, it  almost disappeared with my skin tone.  I preferred a contrast between my  skin and the chain so that narrowed it down to SS and Platinum.  The SS  is brighter, while the platinum is darker.

The SA showed me a  couple different size diamonds and while the larger (around 0.3 ct)  looked very nice, I wanted a smaller, daintier, everyday look so the  0.18 carat looked better.  The SA said that the smallest diamond in  platinum is 0.18 but the website shows smaller diamonds are available  (0.8, 0.12, 0.14).

He said that diamonds at 0.18 carats and above  are graded while smaller ones are not.  Do you all think it's worth it  to get a graded diamond?  The 0.14 is about $400 less than the 0.18 but  not sure if it won't look as good as the 0.18.  If anyone has a 0.14 or  0.18 DBTY in platinum, I would love to see pictures.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

twinlotus39 said:


> Thank you for your reply, allure244.
> 
> I think I do want the  Tiffany & Co brand.  After reading several posts in this thread, it  seems like there is a noticeable difference between getting a Tiffany  DBTY versus a similar style necklace elsewhere.  Tiffany seems to have  mastered the right proportions of the chain and bezel and have diamonds  that appear bigger than diamonds of equivalent carat size and are extra  sparkly.
> 
> I  ran over to the Tiffany store during my lunch break today.  I tried on  the different metals.  I am fair to medium Asian skin tone.  The RG  looked okay but nothing special.  The YG looked nice and had a nice  contrast between the diamond and the bezel.  However, as you said, it  almost disappeared with my skin tone.  I preferred a contrast between my  skin and the chain so that narrowed it down to SS and Platinum.  The SS  is brighter, while the platinum is darker.
> 
> The SA showed me a  couple different size diamonds and while the larger (around 0.3 ct)  looked very nice, I wanted a smaller, daintier, everyday look so the  0.18 carat looked better.  The SA said that the smallest diamond in  platinum is 0.18 but the website shows smaller diamonds are available  (0.8, 0.12, 0.14).
> 
> He said that diamonds at 0.18 carats and above  are graded while smaller ones are not.  Do you all think it's worth it  to get a graded diamond?  The 0.14 is about $400 less than the 0.18 but  not sure if it won't look as good as the 0.18.  If anyone has a 0.14 or  0.18 DBTY in platinum, I would love to see pictures.




I think, if you want platinum one, go for bigger diamonds, because platinum bezels are thinner and make diamonds look smaller. And try to buy the biggest diamond you can afford, because I didn't do that and I have so much regret about that [emoji20]


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

And I heard that "I upgraded my necklace to a bigger diamond size" how do you do this? Do you return it and pay the difference to buy a bigger one or does "upgrade" mean selling it on somewhere and buying a new one?


----------



## ecofashionnews

I agree! You should get the biggest one you can afford. I have one in a 0.36 carat and I regret that I regret that I didn't get bigger diamond.


SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> I think, if you want platinum one, go for bigger diamonds, because platinum bezels are thinner and make diamonds look smaller. And try to buy the biggest diamond you can afford, because I didn't do that and I have so much regret about that [emoji20]


----------



## allure244

twinlotus39 said:


> Thank you for your reply, allure244.
> 
> I think I do want the  Tiffany & Co brand.  After reading several posts in this thread, it  seems like there is a noticeable difference between getting a Tiffany  DBTY versus a similar style necklace elsewhere.  Tiffany seems to have  mastered the right proportions of the chain and bezel and have diamonds  that appear bigger than diamonds of equivalent carat size and are extra  sparkly.
> 
> I  ran over to the Tiffany store during my lunch break today.  I tried on  the different metals.  I am fair to medium Asian skin tone.  The RG  looked okay but nothing special.  The YG looked nice and had a nice  contrast between the diamond and the bezel.  However, as you said, it  almost disappeared with my skin tone.  I preferred a contrast between my  skin and the chain so that narrowed it down to SS and Platinum.  The SS  is brighter, while the platinum is darker.
> 
> The SA showed me a  couple different size diamonds and while the larger (around 0.3 ct)  looked very nice, I wanted a smaller, daintier, everyday look so the  0.18 carat looked better.  The SA said that the smallest diamond in  platinum is 0.18 but the website shows smaller diamonds are available  (0.8, 0.12, 0.14).
> 
> He said that diamonds at 0.18 carats and above  are graded while smaller ones are not.  Do you all think it's worth it  to get a graded diamond?  The 0.14 is about $400 less than the 0.18 but  not sure if it won't look as good as the 0.18.  If anyone has a 0.14 or  0.18 DBTY in platinum, I would love to see pictures.



For myself, I would pick platinum over sterling silver. I have several silver Tiffany pieces and the tarnishing of the silver really bothers me so that I don't really wear any of them anymore. 

Regarding size, I feel like it would be hard to say which size is better for you based on pictures. I would recommend that you ask the sales associate to bring in the 0.14 carat if it is something you are considering. Or ask if they have 0.14 size in a different metal at least for you to try on and get an idea. For the 0.18 carat, what were the specs? If the color is really good, like an E or F, maybe you can find  G, H or I color so the price difference is less than $400. Honestly in this dainty size, I couldn't tell the color differences although I can start to see the difference between G and H for larger stones. There was a G color stone in the store that was about 0.35 carats vs. the one I got which was I color (which I had them bring in from another store) and because I chose the lower color grade and clarity, I was able to save about $600 or 700!!! on the same size diamond. And of course it was still super sparkly. 

I also have to mention that I have been afflicted with "diamond shrinkage syndrome" so that even though I was really happy with my 0.35 carat vs. the 0.2 carat I thought I originally wanted, I now want something even bigger. Too bad Tiffany doesn't have an upgrade policy for the DBTY though  That is why I am also suggesting that you get a larger size stone (but still within your budget) like others have mentioned.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

Do someone know how can I upgrade it? I already extend it, so probably I can't give it back or change it with something else. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## allure244

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> Do someone know how can I upgrade it? I already extend it, so probably I can't give it back or change it with something else. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]




Yeah you can only return the necklace if it's within the 30 day period in the U.S. And if u extend it I don't think u would be able to return it. U can always try selling it or save up money to buy another and layer the two DBTY necklaces. 

I understand because I would have loved to trade mine in and pay the difference for a larger one too.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

allure244 said:


> Yeah you can only return the necklace if it's within the 30 day period in the U.S. And if u extend it I don't think u would be able to return it. U can always try selling it or save up money to buy another and layer the two DBTY necklaces.
> 
> I understand because I would have loved to trade mine in and pay the difference for a larger one too.




Thanks for help


----------



## Yoda143

.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Yoda143 said:


> .



Beautiful! What size is this?


----------



## Yoda143

Chanellover2015 said:


> Beautiful! What size is this?



Thank you! I believe it's .07


----------



## woowoo99

Just got this today. My very first diamond necklace, it is so sparkly!!!


----------



## mungoo33

woowoo99 said:


> Just got this today. My very first diamond necklace, it is so sparkly!!!




Wow gorgeous! Can I ask what size diamond this is? Thanks and congrats!


----------



## woowoo99

mungoo33 said:


> Wow gorgeous! Can I ask what size diamond this is? Thanks and congrats!


Thank you mangoo33. It is .31


----------



## Caz71

Gorgeous!


----------



## Cinderella..x

Hello everyone,
I'm new to this forum, but have been looking at it a lot 
Just wanted to show my new Tiffany DBTY necklace which I got from my very sweet husband  
So happy with it! Really the perfect every day necklace for me.
This one is sterling silver 0.07 I tried on several sizes in the store and this suited me best! 
I have a question about the length, maybe you can help me.
The chain is 16inch, same as my Tiffany mini bow necklace which never felt wrong, but with the DBTY I feel like maybe it is a tiny bit too long on me (I'm quite small) Now it falls a bit below the collarbone..but I wonder if it should fall just in the collarbone or not? I do notice that during the day it goes a bit up and I do like where it sits.. So I wonder if I would shorten it to 15.5 inch it might get too short or will flip if it goes up a bit.
Any advises on this? Thanks!


----------



## Bohochicfille

Hi everyone! 
I have been wanting to buy the tiffanys dbty necklace for a while now and have finally saved up. I am now having second thoughts about it because I feel that everyone has it and not just from tiffanys other jewellery brands make similar version as well. I feel like it might not be worth buying it if so many people have it. I want an everyday necklace. Any suggestions? Should I still buy it?


----------



## AnnaFreud

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have been wanting to buy the tiffanys dbty necklace for a while now and have finally saved up. I am now having second thoughts about it because I feel that everyone has it and not just from tiffanys other jewellery brands make similar version as well. I feel like it might not be worth buying it if so many people have it. I want an everyday necklace. Any suggestions? Should I still buy it?




If you love it, buy it! Who cares what everyone else has?


----------



## k5ml3k

AnnaFreud said:


> If you love it, buy it! Who cares what everyone else has?




+1 I have one and I absolutely love it! Many on TPf might have it but I haven't seen much around where I live...but even if a lot of ppl around me had it, I wouldn't care bc I love this necklace so much! GL with your decision [emoji4]


----------



## Caz71

AnnaFreud said:


> If you love it, buy it! Who cares what everyone else has?



What size diamond are u planning to buy. I wish I could get a bigger. I have the 07.


----------



## Bohochicfille

AnnaFreud said:


> If you love it, buy it! Who cares what everyone else has?



That is actually great advice! Haha I don't know why I didn't think of this before. I guess I just think of what other people think and if something is really common. I do really love the necklace. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Bohochicfille

AnnaFreud said:


> If you love it, buy it! Who cares what everyone else has?





k5ml3k said:


> +1 I have one and I absolutely love it! Many on TPf might have it but I haven't seen much around where I live...but even if a lot of ppl around me had it, I wouldn't care bc I love this necklace so much! GL with your decision [emoji4]



I do really really like it. It's so classy and elegant yet very understated. I don't know if people around me have the exact same one but they might have from other brands. That puts me off it a bit. But thanks for replying!


----------



## Bohochicfille

Caz71 said:


> What size diamond are u planning to buy. I wish I could get a bigger. I have the 07.



I would probably get the 0.17 one I think. I have seen that on someone and it's so pretty and sparkly.


----------



## Caz71

Bohochicfille said:


> I would probably get the 0.17 one I think. I have seen that on someone and it's so pretty and sparkly.



Id love to upgrade to that size. Id do it if u can. U wont regret&#9786;


----------



## Bohochicfille

Caz71 said:


> Id love to upgrade to that size. Id do it if u can. U wont regret&#9786;



I'm thinking of getting it now. I have been comparing it with other choices but none are so elegant or classic and more importantly the dbty will go with any outfit from pyjamas to swimwear to workwear to a gown. It is beautiful. Since this is my first ever jewellery piece is it possible for you to tell me whether the quality of the necklace is perhaps better than other jewellers who aren't luxury? What is the craftsman ship like?


----------



## Babsiegirl

The craftsmanship is great! I have the .30 size and love it. They use such good quality diamonds, so it doesn't matter what size you get. They all sparkle like crazy!!


----------



## JPeace

Ok so I finally got to the store yesterday and finally tried on the DBTY necklace.  I'm fair with blonde/brown hair so wasn't sure which one would look best.  Now I wish I had taken pics for the forum.  They had a low inventory with the holidays, but had one in silver, RG, and YG all around the same stone size.  I was prepared to spend ~$1300 as far as stone size.  My major thing was to see which color would go best with my skin tone.  Honestly I like them all.  My husband thinks the sterling silver looked best which was actually only $700, but I guess I'm wondering if I'm prepared to spend all this money and really am wanting a nice piece forever in my collection should I go for RG or YG over silver?  I have a lot of silver and white gold as far as jewelry with little YG or RG.


----------



## Babsiegirl

JPeace said:


> Ok so I finally got to the store yesterday and finally tried on the DBTY necklace.  I'm fair with blonde/brown hair so wasn't sure which one would look best.  Now I wish I had taken pics for the forum.  They had a low inventory with the holidays, but had one in silver, RG, and YG all around the same stone size.  I was prepared to spend ~$1300 as far as stone size.  My major thing was to see which color would go best with my skin tone.  Honestly I like them all.  My husband thinks the sterling silver looked best which was actually only $700, but I guess I'm wondering if I'm prepared to spend all this money and really am wanting a nice piece forever in my collection should I go for RG or YG over silver?  I have a lot of silver and white gold as far as jewelry with little YG or RG.




I'm blonde and fair and just love the rose gold.


----------



## piosavsfan

Babsiegirl said:


> I'm blonde and fair and just love the rose gold.



Blonde and fair here too and rose gold looks the best on me.


----------



## gazoo

JPeace said:


> Ok so I finally got to the store yesterday and finally tried on the DBTY necklace.  I'm fair with blonde/brown hair so wasn't sure which one would look best.  Now I wish I had taken pics for the forum.  They had a low inventory with the holidays, but had one in silver, RG, and YG all around the same stone size.  I was prepared to spend ~$1300 as far as stone size.  My major thing was to see which color would go best with my skin tone.  Honestly I like them all.  My husband thinks the sterling silver looked best which was actually only $700, but I guess I'm wondering if I'm prepared to spend all this money and really am wanting a nice piece forever in my collection should I go for RG or YG over silver?  I have a lot of silver and white gold as far as jewelry with little YG or RG.



How about having them bring one in in Platinum?  I love my Platinum DBTY, and haven't taken it off since getting it, except to clean it weekly.


----------



## JPeace

Thanks!  I've wanted the RG for a long time.


----------



## JPeace

Thanks!  The SA liked the silver and RG.  Guess I was just surprised my husband liked the silver so was second guessing myself.


----------



## JPeace

They were actually out of platinum which is another reason I'm waiting til after the holidays.  Hopefully they will have more stock soon.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Cinderella..x said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new to this forum, but have been looking at it a lot
> Just wanted to show my new Tiffany DBTY necklace which I got from my very sweet husband
> So happy with it! Really the perfect every day necklace for me.
> This one is sterling silver 0.07 I tried on several sizes in the store and this suited me best!
> I have a question about the length, maybe you can help me.
> The chain is 16inch, same as my Tiffany mini bow necklace which never felt wrong, but with the DBTY I feel like maybe it is a tiny bit too long on me (I'm quite small) Now it falls a bit below the collarbone..but I wonder if it should fall just in the collarbone or not? I do notice that during the day it goes a bit up and I do like where it sits.. So I wonder if I would shorten it to 15.5 inch it might get too short or will flip if it goes up a bit.
> Any advises on this? Thanks!



Welcome to the forum, and congratulations on your beautiful gift! &#128522; I think that it looks perfect at the current length. You should just wear it around for a while so that you can get used to it. Personally, I think it will be too short at 15.5".

I hope this helps!


----------



## lvmon

Hi everyone, love your modelling shots. I got platinum 0.29ct for Xmas and the back of the diamond pokes me.
Read on this thread the rose gold ones have thicker bezel. I am wondering if the rose gold comes in bigger than 0.17ct? Should I exchange or try getting used to it?


----------



## Tankgirl

lvmon said:


> Hi everyone, love your modelling shots. I got platinum 0.29ct for Xmas and the back of the diamond pokes me.
> Read on this thread the rose gold ones have thicker bezel. I am wondering if the rose gold comes in bigger than 0.17ct? Should I exchange or try getting used to it?




That's been my experience with the thinner bezels, too (i.e., YG, platinum), which is why I stick to RG and silver for DBTY necklaces.  In the US, currently RG comes in .03, .07, and .17 only.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

lvmon said:


> Hi everyone, love your modelling shots. I got platinum 0.29ct for Xmas and the back of the diamond pokes me.
> Read on this thread the rose gold ones have thicker bezel. I am wondering if the rose gold comes in bigger than 0.17ct? Should I exchange or try getting used to it?




I looked at it too. There were 0.19 ct and 0.23 ct. 0.19 ct one has thicker bezel but 0.23 ct one has thinner bezel like yellow gold and platinum. I think so, when the diamond is bigger than 0.2 ct, they use always thin bezel. It was such a disappointment for me [emoji20]


----------



## Babsiegirl

Tankgirl said:


> That's been my experience with the thinner bezels, too (i.e., YG, platinum), which is why I stick to RG and silver for DBTY necklaces.  In the US, currently RG comes in .03, .07, and .17 only.




My RG is .30 and has a thin bezel. It pokes a little but doesn't bother me too much!!


----------



## lvmon

Babsiegirl said:


> My RG is .30 and has a thin bezel. It pokes a little but doesn't bother me too much!!


Thanks for responding. Babsiegirl, would you please post a modelling shot?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Hi everyone,

Should I get the .07 RG DBTY or splurge for the .14 YG DBTY? I love yellow gold but really like the thicker bezel on the rose gold. In the store, I was having a hard time taking the yellow gold one off because it was so beautiful. I really love both to be honest, and I'm kind of stuck. Any advice?


----------



## Tankgirl

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> I looked at it too. There were 0.19 ct and 0.23 ct. 0.19 ct one has thicker bezel but 0.23 ct one has thinner bezel like yellow gold and platinum. I think so, when the diamond is bigger than 0.2 ct, they use always thin bezel. It was such a disappointment for me [emoji20]




I do remember seeing the larger size (greater than .17) RG DBTY some time ago, and I remember being disappointed that the bezel was so thin -- akin to the size of the bezel on the YG DBTY.  But I haven't seen that item on the Tiffany website in quite a long time.


----------



## karenjade

Violet Bleu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Should I get the .07 RG DBTY or splurge for the .14 YG DBTY? I love yellow gold but really like the thicker bezel on the rose gold. In the store, I was having a hard time taking the yellow gold one off because it was so beautiful. I really love both to be honest, and I'm kind of stuck. Any advice?



Would saving/splurging for the 0.17 RG DBTY be an option for you? I think it would give you the best of both worlds - a bigger stone with the thicker bezel that you like.


----------



## Violet Bleu

karenjade said:


> Would saving/splurging for the 0.17 RG DBTY be an option for you? I think it would give you the best of both worlds - a bigger stone with the thicker bezel that you like.



Thank you for the advice! As much as I love the design of the rose gold, the yellow gold stole my heart! I just purchased it today! Sleeping on my decision helped so much because the choice was much easier today than it was yesterday! I do plan on getting something in rose gold in the future though.


----------



## karenjade

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you for the advice! As much as I love the design of the rose gold, the yellow gold stole my heart! I just purchased it today! Sleeping on my decision helped so much because the choice was much easier today than it was yesterday! I do plan on getting something in rose gold in the future though.



Congrats on your purchase! You've got to go with what thrills you, and it sounds like your new pendant definitely does that. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Violet Bleu

karenjade said:


> Congrats on your purchase! You've got to go with what thrills you, and it sounds like your new pendant definitely does that. Wear it in good health.



Thank you so much! I'm waiting for it to arrive and will post pics when it does!


----------



## karenjade

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you so much! I'm waiting for it to arrive and will post pics when it does!



Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Chicchick302

My 0.10 in 18k rose gold! I was thinking I should get the 0.7 bc I want it to be more dainty. What do you guys think?


----------



## Babsiegirl

lvmon said:


> Thanks for responding. Babsiegirl, would you please post a modelling shot?




Here's a pic. Sorry it's not very good.[emoji4]


----------



## mungoo33

Chicchick302 said:


> My 0.10 in 18k rose gold! I was thinking I should get the 0.7 bc I want it to be more dainty. What do you guys think?




Wow congrats and beautiful necklace [emoji7][emoji7][emoji33]!


----------



## lvmon

Babsiegirl said:


> Here's a pic. Sorry it's not very good.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226508


Thanks so much. Looks great on you.


----------



## Caz71

Chicchick302 said:


> My 0.10 in 18k rose gold! I was thinking I should get the 0.7 bc I want it to be more dainty. What do you guys think?



No its perfect. !! I wish I gotten a bigger size. I have .05 too tiny hehe


----------



## Babsiegirl

lvmon said:


> Thanks so much. Looks great on you.




Thanks lvmon!


----------



## Cinderella..x

Violet Bleu said:


> Welcome to the forum, and congratulations on your beautiful gift! &#128522; I think that it looks perfect at the current length. You should just wear it around for a while so that you can get used to it. Personally, I think it will be too short at 15.5".
> 
> I hope this helps!



Thanks for your advice!
On the picture I pulled it a bit at the back so it does not really show the 16inch length.
I found out that it is possible to wear it at 15.5inch by putting it in a smaller link at the back..
This link is not made for it, but it did gave me the opportunity to see how it will look shorter.
I am wearing it now at both lengths for a while and then see what works best 
Here's a picture to show


----------



## Violet Bleu

Cinderella..x said:


> Thanks for your advice!
> On the picture I pulled it a bit at the back so it does not really show the 16inch length.
> I found out that it is possible to wear it at 15.5inch by putting it in a smaller link at the back..
> This link is not made for it, but it did gave me the opportunity to see how it will look shorter.
> I am wearing it now at both lengths for a while and then see what works best
> Here's a picture to show



That's a great idea! It will give you enough time to figure out the right length for you! &#128522;


----------



## Caz71

My 05


----------



## karenjade

Chicchick302 said:


> My 0.10 in 18k rose gold! I was thinking I should get the 0.07 bc I want it to be more dainty. What do you guys think?



I think the 0.10 looks great, and is very dainty. If you want something daintier, consider the yellow gold instead. I believe the bezels on those are thinner and so look more delicate than the rose gold.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Caz71 said:


> My 05



It looks great layered with the arrow! &#128522;


----------



## Chicchick302

I've tried ordering from other stores to save money and it was not worth it. This one if pricey but it is perfection!


----------



## Chicchick302

I've tried the .10 in YG and it was very small. I like the thicker bezel! This is actually why I got the rose. Also, not a lot of people have the rosegold so it's a bit different.


----------



## laawk13

Can someone tell me if the cuff bangle i may buy is authentic...i have 2 genuine tiffany rings and the stamp is always spaced out but need to know if this is genuine


----------



## laawk13

These are the other pics any help wud b much appreciated


----------



## laawk13

And this one


----------



## Babsiegirl

lvmon said:


> Thanks for responding. Babsiegirl, would you please post a modelling shot?




Here's a better shot after I first got it!


----------



## lvmon

Babsiegirl said:


> Here's a better shot after I first got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228739


Thanks. Lovely piece, decided to keep mine, seems I don't notice the diamond poking me after a few days


----------



## Babsiegirl

lvmon said:


> Thanks. Lovely piece, decided to keep mine, seems I don't notice the diamond poking me after a few days




I'm glad you're getting used to it. I hope you enjoy it for many years to come!![emoji4]


----------



## Violet Bleu

What earrings does anyone recommend to go with a .14 YG DBTY necklace? 

Any help?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Violet Bleu said:


> What earrings does anyone recommend to go with a .14 YG DBTY necklace?
> 
> Any help?



Are you looking to buy Tiffany earrings or figuring out what design works best using your current earring wardrobe?


----------



## Violet Bleu

AntiqueShopper said:


> Are you looking to buy Tiffany earrings or figuring out what design works best using your current earring wardrobe?



I'm looking to buy Tiffany earrings.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Violet Bleu said:


> I'm looking to buy Tiffany earrings.



Since it is such a streamline design,  I prefer a dangle.  Have you looked at the Wave earrings?  They are quite lovely in real life.  I also love the Open Heart hoops.  I have them in silver and always have the gold ones on my wish list.


----------



## Violet Bleu

AntiqueShopper said:


> Since it is such a streamline design,  I prefer a dangle.  Have you looked at the Wave earrings?  They are quite lovely in real life.  I also love the Open Heart hoops.  I have them in silver and always have the gold ones on my wish list.



Dangles and hoops are beautiful, but I prefer studs. I know that I can do the DBTY earrings but was wanting something a little different that won't outshine my necklace.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Violet Bleu said:


> Dangles and hoops are beautiful, but I prefer studs. I know that I can do the DBTY earrings but was wanting something a little different that won't outshine my necklace.



How about the Open Heart or Starfish studs?  Classic and won't outshine the necklace.  I also think the bow studs would be a great choice.


----------



## speedovic

ahhh your necklaces are all beautiful! I have a stupid question... when I look at the necklaces on the website I only see like 3 options for the diamond size.. .08, .12 and .14 ... so for those of you with larger stones, do you have to custom order them or do the tiffany boutiques carry other sizes in stock? If you have to order them, how long did it take?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

speedovic said:


> ahhh your necklaces are all beautiful! I have a stupid question... when I look at the necklaces on the website I only see like 3 options for the diamond size.. .08, .12 and .14 ... so for those of you with larger stones, do you have to custom order them or do the tiffany boutiques carry other sizes in stock? If you have to order them, how long did it take?



The store as well as the website carry a variety of sizes.  You can always call customer service and they can help you order the size you are looking to buy.


----------



## Violet Bleu

AntiqueShopper said:


> How about the Open Heart or Starfish studs?  Classic and won't outshine the necklace.  I also think the bow studs would be a great choice.



Those are great suggestions! I will have to check out the Open Heart and Starfish studs. The bow studs are cute but a little large for my liking.


----------



## Bohochicfille

Hi everyone! 
I was considering buying the tiffanys diamond by the yard necklace previously but I ended up getting the Cartier dldc necklace in the small size. I thought I should post a picture of it here in case any one wants to know how different it is to the tiffanys one. I now actually regret buying this one because it's super small and I would have gotten a bigger diamond for the same price from tiffanys. But here are the pictures. So I would recommend buying the tiffanys one if you want a shinier diamond and more value for money.


----------



## Bohochicfille

Another picture


----------



## Bohochicfille

Another shot


----------



## speedovic

AntiqueShopper said:


> The store as well as the website carry a variety of sizes.  You can always call customer service and they can help you order the size you are looking to buy.



Ok thanks!


----------



## razl62

Violet Bleu said:


> What earrings does anyone recommend to go with a .14 YG DBTY necklace?
> 
> Any help?


I tend to be a "matching" type for the most part. I have a 5 station DBTY necklace in gold (each diamond is .14). I also have the DBTY gold earrings in .08 carats each. I wear these in my primary piercing as well as in my secondary piercing as they work nicely in both. When I wear them in the secondary piercing, I generally wear my white gold martini diamond studs (I think they are approx .40 carats each) in the primary piercing. Ideally I would love to have a gold pair of DBTY earrings in .20 - .25 each to wear in my primary piercing as well. I really like the way the DBTY earrings sit in my ears.


----------



## LVoeletters

Bohochicfille said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was considering buying the tiffanys diamond by the yard necklace previously but I ended up getting the Cartier dldc necklace in the small size. I thought I should post a picture of it here in case any one wants to know how different it is to the tiffanys one. I now actually regret buying this one because it's super small and I would have gotten a bigger diamond for the same price from tiffanys. But here are the pictures. So I would recommend buying the tiffanys one if you want a shinier diamond and more value for money.




Honestly on eBay the Tiffany diamond by the yard necklaces do not hold its value in comparison to the Cartier. If you want something blingy and Cartier isn't doing it for you then trade, but make sure this is a lifetime piece.


----------



## Violet Bleu

razl62 said:


> I tend to be a "matching" type for the most part. I have a 5 station DBTY necklace in gold (each diamond is .14). I also have the DBTY gold earrings in .08 carats each. I wear these in my primary piercing as well as in my secondary piercing as they work nicely in both. When I wear them in the secondary piercing, I generally wear my white gold martini diamond studs (I think they are approx .40 carats each) in the primary piercing. Ideally I would love to have a gold pair of DBTY earrings in .20 - .25 each to wear in my primary piercing as well. I really like the way the DBTY earrings sit in my ears.





Thanks for this advice! I looked at the DBTY earrings today when I picked up my necklace! [emoji13] I'm planning on purchasing these in the future but wanted something a little less plain as well! [emoji4]


----------



## Mandamanda

My husband got me this for the holidays - I'm honestly not sure of the size. I'm considering getting it lengthened to 17 inches so I guess I can find out then. I was so thrilled and also so thrown off that it came with a box and not the pouch that my other Tiffany jewelry came with.


----------



## Zucnarf

Mandamanda said:


> My husband got me this for the holidays - I'm honestly not sure of the size. I'm considering getting it lengthened to 17 inches so I guess I can find out then. I was so thrilled and also so thrown off that it came with a box and not the pouch that my other Tiffany jewelry came with.
> 
> View attachment 3235976
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235977




Gorgeus! Is it platinum? Maybe silver comes in pouch..?


----------



## qwertyword

Zucnarf said:


> Gorgeus! Is it platinum? Maybe silver comes in pouch..?




My silver DBTY necklace came in a box


----------



## Mandamanda

Zucnarf said:


> Gorgeus! Is it platinum? Maybe silver comes in pouch..?




It's definitely silver - I had a few different silver necklaces on my wish list and I know he wouldn't know that it comes it other metals (and if they told him when he went to get it, I'm sure he would have been too worried about getting the wrong thing!)


----------



## Caz71

I have a silver in .05. Do you know what size diamond is yrs? Looks good


----------



## CoastalCouture

Mandamanda said:


> My husband got me this for the holidays - I'm honestly not sure of the size. I'm considering getting it lengthened to 17 inches so I guess I can find out then. I was so thrilled and also so thrown off that it came with a box and not the pouch that my other Tiffany jewelry came with.
> 
> View attachment 3235976
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235977


Gorgeous! Well done hubby.


----------



## Zucnarf

qwertyword said:


> My silver DBTY necklace came in a box




Interesting


----------



## carteraf

laawk13 said:


> And this one




I am not sure if you got a response. This is the wrong thread, instead it may benefit you to search for a Tiffany authentication thread on this site.


----------



## tarana6

Hi guys i was watching a YouTube video on dbty and the lady mentioned if you buy a 0.18 carat Diamond or higher dbty the piece will come with the valuation paper work. Can someone verify this? I take it that's why 0.17 is the largest size on the website?


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

tarana6 said:


> Hi guys i was watching a YouTube video on dbty and the lady mentioned if you buy a 0.18 carat Diamond or higher dbty the piece will come with the valuation paper work. Can someone verify this? I take it that's why 0.17 is the largest size on the website?




I read it in the website. I don't know why but they can't guarantee the quality of the stones, when the stone smaller than 0.18 ct.  If I can find it again, I will post the link here in few minutes.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

tarana6 said:


> Hi guys i was watching a YouTube video on dbty and the lady mentioned if you buy a 0.18 carat Diamond or higher dbty the piece will come with the valuation paper work. Can someone verify this? I take it that's why 0.17 is the largest size on the website?




http://www.tiffany.com/expertise/di...+-s+-r+-t+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+

If you click on "view diamond clarity (or color) scale", you will see a note there about the diamonds, which are 0.18-2.99 ct. But I think so, you should still ask to the store.


----------



## tarana6

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> http://www.tiffany.com/expertise/di...+-s+-r+-t+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+
> 
> If you click on "view diamond clarity (or color) scale", you will see a note there about the diamonds, which are 0.18-2.99 ct. But I think so, you should still ask to the store.



Thank-you so much for this!!!


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

tarana6 said:


> Thank-you so much for this!!!




You are welcome!


----------



## NurseAnn

tarana6 said:


> Hi guys i was watching a YouTube video on dbty and the lady mentioned if you buy a 0.18 carat Diamond or higher dbty the piece will come with the valuation paper work. Can someone verify this? I take it that's why 0.17 is the largest size on the website?




I have a .32 DBTY and didn't know to expect any paperwork.  About a month later I got it in the mail.  Came with valuation papers as well as their diamond grading sheet.


----------



## Tankgirl

NurseAnn said:


> I have a .32 DBTY and didn't know to expect any paperwork.  About a month later I got it in the mail.  Came with valuation papers as well as their diamond grading sheet.
> View attachment 3237001
> 
> View attachment 3237003
> 
> View attachment 3237004




Is your .32 DBTY in YG, RG, or platinum?  Is it a necklace?


----------



## NurseAnn

Tankgirl said:


> Is your .32 DBTY in YG, RG, or platinum?  Is it a necklace?




YG necklace


----------



## Tankgirl

NurseAnn said:


> YG necklace




I'm sure it's beautiful!


----------



## Anya550

Yay&#9786;&#65039;
My dad bought me this beautiful DBTY necklace 
It's in platinum, .24 
I love it


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anya550 said:


> Yay[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> My dad bought me this beautiful DBTY necklace
> 
> It's in platinum, .24
> 
> I love it




Gorgeous! Congrats. The diamond looks huge!


----------



## Anya550

AnnaFreud said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats. The diamond looks huge!



Thank you!! It is perfect!


----------



## purplepoodles

Anya550 said:


> Yay[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> My dad bought me this beautiful DBTY necklace
> 
> It's in platinum, .24
> 
> I love it




Your dad has great tasteAnya550! Great choice. Love love platinum, it always fits in.


----------



## Katy Sarah

I am ordering mine online (no Tiffany anywhere near me, unfortunately).  Which would you choose of these options?

0.23ct, colour G, clarity VVS2, price 1750

OR

0.24, colour H, clarity VS1, price 1575

I am leaning towards paying a bit more for a more sparkly stone, as the sparkle is s important in something so delicate.  I would appreciate any input from somebody who owns one!  I can of course return it if disappointed but sadly can't compare them in person.

They are both platinum btw.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

Katy Sarah said:


> I am ordering mine online (no Tiffany anywhere near me, unfortunately).  Which would you choose of these options?
> 
> 0.23ct, colour G, clarity VVS2, price 1750
> 
> OR
> 
> 0.24, colour H, clarity VS1, price 1575
> 
> I am leaning towards paying a bit more for a more sparkly stone, as the sparkle is s important in something so delicate.  I would appreciate any input from somebody who owns one!  I can of course return it if disappointed but sadly can't compare them in person.
> 
> They are both platinum btw.




I would pick the first one. Because there is almost no difference about sizes. But there is a color difference. I think it worth. Because whiter diamonds are sparkling more and look bigger. But clearity is not so important. if you have choice between same clarity but better color, choose it, if you don't buy the first one [emoji4]


----------



## drtjeckleberg

I would pick the second one, visually I don't think you would be able to tell the difference between the two stones with the naked eye


----------



## Babsiegirl

drtjeckleberg said:


> i would pick the second one, visually i don't think you would be able to tell the difference between the two stones with the naked eye




+1


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Katy Sarah said:


> I am ordering mine online (no Tiffany anywhere near me, unfortunately).  Which would you choose of these options?
> 
> 0.23ct, colour G, clarity VVS2, price 1750
> 
> OR
> 
> 0.24, colour H, clarity VS1, price 1575
> 
> I am leaning towards paying a bit more for a more sparkly stone, as the sparkle is s important in something so delicate.  I would appreciate any input from somebody who owns one!  I can of course return it if disappointed but sadly can't compare them in person.
> 
> They are both platinum btw.



I would pick the 2nd one. It's the cut that makes the diamond sparkle.


----------



## karenjade

drtjeckleberg said:


> I would pick the second one, visually I don't think you would be able to tell the difference between the two stones with the naked eye



Agreed. I doubt you'll be able to tell the difference in colour or clarity with the naked eye (especially if set in yellow or rose gold) and the sparkle depends on the cut, not the colour or clarity. You can use the money you saved to get yourself another little treat, or just bank it.


----------



## NurseAnn

Katy Sarah said:


> I am ordering mine online (no Tiffany anywhere near me, unfortunately).  Which would you choose of these options?
> 
> 0.23ct, colour G, clarity VVS2, price 1750
> 
> OR
> 
> 0.24, colour H, clarity VS1, price 1575
> 
> I am leaning towards paying a bit more for a more sparkly stone, as the sparkle is s important in something so delicate.  I would appreciate any input from somebody who owns one!  I can of course return it if disappointed but sadly can't compare them in person.
> 
> They are both platinum btw.




The second one.  You truly won't be able to see the difference in this size of stone unless you are very sensitive to color.  I have a .32 H and can not tell one bit.


----------



## bag_lover1

Hi all, I just bought my .29 rose gold dbty and want to get some opinion from those who own dbty have change the spring lock to the lobster lock. Do you like it? Does it make the necklace more heavier and any flipping issue?  Thanks!


----------



## Violet Bleu

bag_lover1 said:


> Hi all, I just bought my .29 rose gold dbty and want to get some opinion from those who own dbty have change the spring lock to the lobster lock. Do you like it? Does it make the necklace more heavier and any flipping issue?  Thanks!




I purchased a .14 carat YG DBTY and had the clasp changed to a lobster clasp. When I wore the necklace around (after the clasp was changed), I noticed that it kept riding up and felt like it was choking me. I took it into Tiffany and asked them if the clasp was too heavy, and the person I spoke to (in customer service) said that it was way too heavy for my necklace. So, they offered to change the clasp back to the original! Since your diamond is larger and rose gold has a thicker bezel, I am not sure if you will have the same result!

I hope this helps!


----------



## bag_lover1

Violet blue-thanks for the info.


----------



## Violet Bleu

bag_lover1 said:


> Violet blue-thanks for the info.




You're welcome!


----------



## qwertyword

My rose gold DBTY


----------



## Violet Bleu

qwertyword said:


> View attachment 3249482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rose gold DBTY




Beautiful! What size?


----------



## Violet Bleu

.14 yg dbty


----------



## cheyi

Violet Bleu said:


> .14 yg dbty
> View attachment 3249762



Love this! And congrats on your dbty.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Violet Bleu said:


> .14 yg dbty
> View attachment 3249762



So cute! Looks like it could be an ad in a magazine.


----------



## Violet Bleu

cheyi said:


> Love this! And congrats on your dbty.




Thank you! I'm so excited to finally own one! 



Shopgirl1996 said:


> So cute! Looks like it could be an ad in a magazine.




Thanks! [emoji4] [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Violet Bleu

So, I just wanted to let everyone know that you should definitely buy the biggest diamond that you can possibly afford! I became afflicted with diamond shrinkage syndrome after wearing my necklace around for a few days! So, I brought my .14 YG DBTY into the store and exchanged it for a .21YG DBTY! [emoji7] I am so happy now!!! [emoji24]


----------



## Caz71

Violet Bleu said:


> So, I just wanted to let everyone know that you should definitely buy the biggest diamond that you can possibly afford! I became afflicted with diamond shrinkage syndrome after wearing my necklace around for a few days! So, I brought my .14 YG DBTY into the store and exchanged it for a .21YG DBTY! [emoji7] I am so happy now!!! [emoji24]



Haha I have this syndrome.  Cant wait to see u model piccie&#128521;


----------



## Violet Bleu

Hello fellow TPFers,

Can whoever is reading this do me a huge favor? I just want to make sure that I am not crazy! [emoji13]

Can you take a pic of your DBTY necklace just like the pic that I have provided? Do the two bars on your necklace line up? Or are they off center like my necklace? I know this is a silly question, but I just need some confirmation. 

I promise to post some awesome pics with my DBTY later for your trouble! 

Thank you so much! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LizO...

Violet Bleu said:


> Hello fellow TPFers,
> 
> Can whoever is reading this do me a huge favor? I just want to make sure that I am not crazy! [emoji13]
> 
> Can you take a pic of your DBTY necklace just like the pic that I have provided? Do the two bars on your necklace line up? Or are they off center like my necklace? I know this is a silly question, but I just need some confirmation.
> 
> I promise to post some awesome pics with my DBTY later for your trouble!
> 
> Thank you so much! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3251751




Not the best pics, but I hope that helps a bit.


http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12542&pictureid=117825
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12542&pictureid=117827
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12542&pictureid=117826
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12542&pictureid=117828


----------



## Violet Bleu

LizO... said:


> Not the best pics, but I hope that helps a bit.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12542&pictureid=117825
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12542&pictureid=117827
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12542&pictureid=117826
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12542&pictureid=117828




Thank you so much for the pics! I hope someone else chimes in, but it looks like my necklace is normal!


----------



## wjiajia

Tiffany dbty in sterling silver 0.17 
Somehow I don't think it looked good on my skintone so I got the rose gold one instead but didn't take a pic haha so here is the silver one for anybody interested 
I hope the rose gold doesn't fade to yellow too much.... The SA told me when it fades they'll polish it and it'll look like new again. But I read somewhere here that it will never be as rosey as before, so the SA is a liar [emoji38]


----------



## solarmonkey

Violet Bleu said:


> .14 yg dbty
> View attachment 3249762


It seems bigger than my 0.14!


----------



## solarmonkey




----------



## solarmonkey




----------



## Violet Bleu

My [emoji173]&#65039; [emoji7]
.21 YG DBTY


----------



## Violet Bleu

Caz71 said:


> Haha I have this syndrome.  Cant wait to see u model piccie[emoji6]




It's so hard to take a good mod pic! [emoji12]



solarmonkey said:


> It seems bigger than my 0.14!




I think it's because I took such a closeup photo of it! [emoji4]


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving it


----------



## pukasonqo

not sure if this solitaire can be considered a DBTY?
0.12 carat diamond in platinum with CBTY pink sapphire


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you so much for the pics! I hope someone else chimes in, but it looks like my necklace is normal!



I just looked at my DBTY and it looks exactly like yours.


----------



## LVoeletters

Anya550 said:


> Yay[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> My dad bought me this beautiful DBTY necklace
> 
> It's in platinum, .24
> 
> I love it




I love this combo.


----------



## LVoeletters

Violet Bleu said:


> .14 yg dbty
> View attachment 3249762




Very Artsy [emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## Violet Bleu

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I just looked at my DBTY and it looks exactly like yours.




Thank you so much Shopgirl! I compared my necklace to another one in store and confirmed that it is normal! They probably thought I was crazy but completely indulged me! [emoji13]



LVoeletters said:


> Very Artsy [emoji108]&#127996;




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Caz71

I want to upgrade.  I only have the tiny 05 in ss.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Caz71 said:


> I want to upgrade.  I only have the tiny 05 in ss.




Are you wanting to buy your DBTY in silver? Or platinum? They also have rose gold and yellow gold. Also keep in mind that your DBTY has a thicker bezel, so it looks bigger than the same size in yellow gold.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you so much Shopgirl! I compared my necklace to another one in store and confirmed that it is normal! They probably thought I was crazy but completely indulged me! [emoji13]



That is so funny!  I'm glad they indulged you. 

They indulged me, too. I was just in Tiffany's yesterday to get some pieces cleaned. I then asked my usual SA if he could check some prongs on some non-Tiffany earrings for me. (I had just gotten some old diamond stud earrings reset from basket settings into 3-prong martini settings and wasn't sure if they did a good enough job. It was OK but definitely not up to Tiffany standards.) He said no problem, checked them out, and then even steam cleaned them for me.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Shopgirl1996 said:


> That is so funny!  I'm glad they indulged you.
> 
> 
> 
> They indulged me, too. I was just in Tiffany's yesterday to get some pieces cleaned. I then asked my usual SA if he could check some prongs on some non-Tiffany earrings for me. (I had just gotten some old diamond stud earrings reset from basket settings into 3-prong martini settings and wasn't sure if they did a good enough job. It was OK but definitely not up to Tiffany standards.) He said no problem, checked them out, and then even steam cleaned them for me.




That's so sweet of him to do for you! I'm starting to see that Tiffany & Co. has really great customer service! [emoji4] One manager even told me that I could bring my DBTY in to be cleaned everyday if I wanted! [emoji13]


----------



## Violet Bleu

.21 YG DBTY [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji317][emoji317][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Violet Bleu said:


> .21 YG DBTY [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji317][emoji317][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> View attachment 3258948



Looks lovely on you!


----------



## LizO...

.21 YG DBTY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








&#65039;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










&#65039;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













It IS the perfect size


When I bought mine ( .12 ) I tried on also your size and
I was really tempted to go back and buy it.
But I couldn't afford it and couldn't wait longer to get a DBTY.
I am really satiesfied with mine now,
but it took a while to forget what the perfect size was.
Now I am dreaming again.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Looks lovely on you!




Thank you so much Shopgirl! [emoji8]



LizO... said:


> .21 YG DBTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It IS the perfect size
> 
> 
> When I bought mine ( .12 ) I tried on also your size and
> I was really tempted to go back and buy it.
> But I couldn't afford it and couldn't wait longer to get a DBTY.
> I am really satiesfied with mine now,
> but it took a while to forget what the perfect size was.
> Now I am dreaming again.




Thank you! That is quite the compliment! Not to encourage you or anything, but this size would layer beautifully with your DBTY! [emoji4]


----------



## LizO...

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you so much Shopgirl! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! That is quite the compliment! Not to encourage you or anything, but this size would layer beautifully with your DBTY! [emoji4]


 
I know *sigh*
Before I save for a DBTY again there a two other Elsa Peretti items which I have in scope.
But if Tiffany will give me the chance to upgrade, then I will go for the bigger size......but 
I doubt they will offer me this.


----------



## Violet Bleu

LizO... said:


> I know *sigh*
> Before I save for a DBTY again there a two other Elsa Peretti items which I have in scope.
> But if Tiffany will give me the chance to upgrade, then I will go for the bigger size......but
> I doubt they will offer me this.




I don't think Tiffany will allow an upgrade. [emoji22] How long have you had your DBTY necklace?

Edit: What are the other two items on your wish list?


----------



## LizO...

Violet Bleu said:


> I don't think Tiffany will allow an upgrade. [emoji22] How long have you had your DBTY necklace?
> 
> Edit: What are the other two items on your wish list?



I bought it in May 2015.
http://forum.purseblog.com/tiffany-and-co/show-your-tiffany-dbty-necklace-566582-64.html

The other items are a Bottle pendant and a Cabochon ring.
I saw this pictures on Facebook and I love it:

https://www.facebook.com/elsaperett....1454358222./1041850802513799/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/elsaperett...980761100812/1025707650794781/?type=3&theater


----------



## Violet Bleu

LizO... said:


> I bought it in May 2015.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/tiffany-and-co/show-your-tiffany-dbty-necklace-566582-64.html
> 
> The other items are a Bottle pendant and a Cabochon ring.
> I saw this pictures on Facebook and I love it:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/elsaperett....1454358222./1041850802513799/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/elsaperett...980761100812/1025707650794781/?type=3&theater




I love the bottle pendant! It is gorgeous! Maybe you should focus on new items because there will always be a bigger DBTY. I would even love to get a bigger one if Tiffany & Co. had a lifetime trade-up policy! [emoji24]

Edit: You do have a really beautiful size! [emoji4]


----------



## Caz71

My .05 with another non brand


----------



## Caz71

Here is


----------



## LizO...

Caz71 said:


> Here is


 
Like it !


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Caz71 said:


> Here is



They look great together!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Caz71 said:


> Here is




Looks beautiful! [emoji4]


----------



## cheyi

Caz71 said:


> Here is



Perfect combo!


----------



## razl62

Caz71 said:


> Here is


Perfect look - I love that the DBTY is shorter and has a thinner chain and the larger/longer pendant has a slightly thicker chain. It's just right!


----------



## Anya550

Was really bored...Really bored. It's platinum .24 DBTY and arrow necklace in platinum, Hearts collection


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Anya550 said:


> Was really bored...Really bored. It's platinum .24 DBTY and arrow necklace in platinum, Hearts collection



HAHA! That's awesome!

ETA: Beautiful necklaces BTW.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Anya550 said:


> Was really bored...Really bored. It's platinum .24 DBTY and arrow necklace in platinum, Hearts collection




Oh wow! I [emoji173]&#65039; this!!! [emoji7][emoji13][emoji7]

Edit: The diamond looks huge on your DBTY! Just lovely!


----------



## adri

Not a necklace but I got the DBTY ring as a gift today and I'm so in love [emoji7]


----------



## Tankgirl

adri said:


> Not a necklace but I got the DBTY ring as a gift today and I'm so in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266202




It's lovely.  Do you think it's durable enough to be worn every day?


----------



## Yulimar

My boyfriend just got me a .29 DBTY in gold! Just wanted to share it because I chose it based on the pictures from everyone.


----------



## adri

Tankgirl said:


> It's lovely.  Do you think it's durable enough to be worn every day?




It's dainty but I definitely chose this style with the intent to wear it 24/7. It's been over a week and no problems! I wear it ALL the time except in the shower- I read someone's concern on here about their jewelry going down the drain and it scared me! The chain also makes it a bit of a hassle to keep taking it on and off. It's such a dainty and pretty piece and I catch myself staring at how shiny the diamond is. Are you thinking about getting it? If so- don't worry so much about durability and enjoy!


----------



## Tankgirl

adri said:


> It's dainty but I definitely chose this style with the intent to wear it 24/7. It's been over a week and no problems! I wear it ALL the time except in the shower- I read someone's concern on here about their jewelry going down the drain and it scared me! The chain also makes it a bit of a hassle to keep taking it on and off. It's such a dainty and pretty piece and I catch myself staring at how shiny the diamond is. Are you thinking about getting it? If so- don't worry so much about durability and enjoy!




Yes, I am thinking of getting it.  I was concerned about how it would hold up to daily wear.  Thank you for mentioning that you don't wear it in the shower -- I'd hate to have it slip off and go down the drain!


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

adri said:


> Not a necklace but I got the DBTY ring as a gift today and I'm so in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266202




Nice [emoji106] hat is the carat weight?


----------



## Tankgirl

suprduprdoughrt said:


> nice [emoji106] hat is the carat weight?




.07.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

Tankgirl said:


> .07.




Are they have just one diamond size or is it like necklaces? When you go to the store, are you finding bigger ones?


----------



## Tankgirl

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> Are they have just one diamond size or is it like necklaces? When you go to the store, are you finding bigger ones?




Currently this is the only size available.


----------



## adri

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> Are they have just one diamond size or is it like necklaces? When you go to the store, are you finding bigger ones?




Only size available but it's bigger than I thought it would be. And it's so shiny too [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## staceyjan

adri said:


> It's dainty but I definitely chose this style with the intent to wear it 24/7. It's been over a week and no problems! I wear it ALL the time except in the shower- I read someone's concern on here about their jewelry going down the drain and it scared me! The chain also makes it a bit of a hassle to keep taking it on and off. It's such a dainty and pretty piece and I catch myself staring at how shiny the diamond is. Are you thinking about getting it? If so- don't worry so much about durability and enjoy!



Thanks for the review.  I am thinking about getting it for DDs.  One is very petite and delicate and the other is a bull in a china shop.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

adri said:


> Not a necklace but I got the DBTY ring as a gift today and I'm so in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266202


thank you for sharing this picture! i love the way it looks on your hand and how dainty and classic it is. I think its a great piece and have been eyeing off a similar one for ages (I never know which metal to go for! I have a platinum DBTY so was thinking platinum ring to match, but love the gold and the rose gold too..)

Absolutely lovely! Enjoy the piece on my behalf as it will be a while until I get something so stunning 

xx


----------



## gemini.22

just found a new friend for my tiny DBTY today (:


----------



## Shopgirl1996

gemini.22 said:


> View attachment 3277463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just found a new friend for my tiny DBTY today (:



That's a cool combo!


----------



## Violet Bleu

gemini.22 said:


> View attachment 3277463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just found a new friend for my tiny DBTY today (:




Looks beautiful! [emoji7]

What size is your DBTY, and what are the lengths of each necklace?


----------



## gemini.22

Violet Bleu said:


> Looks beautiful! [emoji7]
> 
> What size is your DBTY, and what are the lengths of each necklace?




Sorry that I cannot remember the carat size of the DBTY but it's very tiny. I believed the length of the DBTY is 16 inch (is this the standard length they come with?) and the length of the mini t-smile is 18 inch (it is adjustable). Thank you!


----------



## Violet Bleu

gemini.22 said:


> Sorry that I cannot remember the carat size of the DBTY but it's very tiny. I believed the length of the DBTY is 16 inch (is this the standard length they come with?) and the length of the mini t-smile is 18 inch (it is adjustable). Thank you!




Thanks for the reply! It looks beautiful paired with the smile necklace!


----------



## thewildraven

Thanks so much for this forum it has really helped me decide, have been researching the DBTY necklaces &#128512;, decided to go for the .12 in platinum on. 16" chain, it is paired with the 9mm rose gold bead....


----------



## yubonita

thewildraven said:


> Thanks so much for this forum it has really helped me decide, have been researching the DBTY necklaces [emoji3], decided to go for the .12 in platinum on. 16" chain, it is paired with the 9mm rose gold bead....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281892




It looks beautiful!!! Congratulations!! Do the necklaces get tangled? [emoji4]


----------



## thewildraven

Aw thank you &#55357;&#56832;, I tend to strategically tangle them so they are fixed in position, I like the diamond just to one side of the bean .. I find because the chains are so fine it's almost as though they are both floating and the chains fade into the background ...


----------



## CoastalCouture

thewildraven said:


> Thanks so much for this forum it has really helped me decide, have been researching the DBTY necklaces &#128512;, decided to go for the .12 in platinum on. 16" chain, it is paired with the 9mm rose gold bead....
> 
> View attachment 3281892


These pair together very well. Great choices, both of them.


----------



## Violet Bleu

thewildraven said:


> Thanks so much for this forum it has really helped me decide, have been researching the DBTY necklaces [emoji3], decided to go for the .12 in platinum on. 16" chain, it is paired with the 9mm rose gold bead....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281892




Looks beautiful in platinum! [emoji4]


----------



## thewildraven

Thank you  ...  its a little diamond with a big heart  .. did look at other makes where you get more for your money .. but Tiffany's won, their diamonds seem to sparkle much more. Apparently the sparkle is down to whether they are flat or deep and Tiffany's are flat ... Plus I admit it .. I like Tiffany


----------



## hello babar

gemini.22 said:


> View attachment 3277463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just found a new friend for my tiny DBTY today (:



Thanks for posting this. I was looking for something subtle to layer with my DBTY with so I went into Tiffany to try this. I ending up getting the RG one (would have loved the one with diamonds though).


----------



## gemini.22

Nice! I liked the rose gold one too but yellow gold suits my skin color better. I really like the diamond version but it is triple the price. Lol


----------



## gemini.22

hello babar said:


> Thanks for posting this. I was looking for something subtle to layer with my DBTY with so I went into Tiffany to try this. I ending up getting the RG one (would have loved the one with diamonds though).




Nice! I liked the rose gold one too but yellow gold suits my skin color better. I really like the diamond version but it is triple the price. Lol


----------



## hello babar

gemini.22 said:


> Nice! I liked the rose gold one too but yellow gold suits my skin color better. I really like the diamond version but it is triple the price. Lol



I know what you mean about the price. I'd still like to get one but I'm gonna have to wait a while.


----------



## lilsweetie

Do all of the DBTY have serial numbers regardless of size? Where is the serial number located and can stores look up the info with the serial number easily?

Also, does Tiffany authenticate things (is it free of charge, what is the process) or are they unwilling to authenticate things like Cartier?


----------



## pringles55

gemini.22 said:


> View attachment 3277463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just found a new friend for my tiny DBTY today (:


love that^^
definitely a nice match


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lilsweetie said:


> Do all of the DBTY have serial numbers regardless of size? Where is the serial number located and can stores look up the info with the serial number easily?
> 
> Also, does Tiffany authenticate things (is it free of charge, what is the process) or are they unwilling to authenticate things like Cartier?



1.  Only the larger size stones (.18 cttw and up I believe) have serial/certificate numbers.
2.  The numbers are located next to the clasp.
3.  The store usually will not be able to verify the number unless the item was purchased within the last 5 years.  The item would be sent to the repairs department to get the certification for a cost of $250 (or there about).
4.  The store does not authenticate things; however they will clean their platinum/gold pieces for free.  If the employee believes it to be real, then they will clean it.


----------



## bulldog2011

Tiffany smile (regular size, YG) and 0.37 YG DBTY. Re-posting this here because this thread helped me out a lot when I was deciding on DBTY.


----------



## Nikki_

lilsweetie said:


> *Do all of the DBTY have serial numbers regardless of size?* Where is the serial number located and can stores look up the info with the serial number easily?
> 
> Also, does Tiffany authenticate things (is it free of charge, what is the process) or are they unwilling to authenticate things like Cartier?







AntiqueShopper said:


> 1.*  Only the larger size stones (.18 cttw and up I believe) have serial/certificate numbers.*
> 2.  The numbers are located next to the clasp.
> 3.  The store usually will not be able to verify the number unless the item was purchased within the last 5 years.  The item would be sent to the repairs department to get the certification for a cost of $250 (or there about).
> 4.  The store does not authenticate things; however they will clean their platinum/gold pieces for free.  If the employee believes it to be real, then they will clean it.



I'm a bit confused. I purchased a DBTY from Tiffany in .37 size and mine has no serial number on it. 

http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/neck...=&prolookupsearchradio=&prolookupsearchcheck=


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Nikki_ said:


> I'm a bit confused. I purchased a DBTY from Tiffany in .37 size and mine has no serial number on it.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/neck...=&prolookupsearchradio=&prolookupsearchcheck=



Does it have a certification number on the back of the Tiffany tag?  Usually the diamond has a Certification number and it is listed on the piece as well as engraved into the diamond.


----------



## staceyjan

bulldog2011 said:


> Tiffany smile (regular size, YG) and 0.37 YG DBTY. Re-posting this here because this thread helped me out a lot when I was deciding on DBTY.



I really love how the smile looks with the DBTY! I want to layer my DBTY and did not find the right piece, yet.  This may be the one.


----------



## Nikki_

AntiqueShopper said:


> Does it have a certification number on the back of the Tiffany tag?  Usually the diamond has a Certification number and it is listed on the piece as well as engraved into the diamond.



Thanks for the response, it's appreciated. 

Mine doesn't have a certification number on the back of the tag, only the usual Tiffany&Co, 750 and Peretti. 

I was just looking over on eBay at some of the larger size DBTY necklaces and most of them have no certification number on the back of the tags, either. (Many coming from reputable sellers) That's so odd. 

Thanks again for replying.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Nikki_ said:


> Thanks for the response, it's appreciated.
> 
> Mine doesn't have a certification number on the back of the tag, only the usual Tiffany&Co, 750 and Peretti.
> 
> I was just looking over on eBay at some of the larger size DBTY necklaces and most of them have no certification number on the back of the tags, either. (Many coming from reputable sellers) That's so odd.
> 
> Thanks again for replying.




That really is odd. My .31 DBTY that I bought off Tradesy came with a certificate and the number is on the gold bar next to the clasp. Have you asked Tiffany about it?


----------



## Nikki_

Babsiegirl said:


> That really is odd. My .31 DBTY that I bought off Tradesy came with a certificate and the number is on the gold bar next to the clasp. Have you asked Tiffany about it?



Thanks for the response. 

I put the gold bar next to the clasp under a magnifier (It's faint and my eyes are getting old LOL) and it does have a 5 digit number etched into it. Sort of like these: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiffany-Co-...032284?hash=item1eab6c7b5c:g:RvUAAOSwfZ1WbDv5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiffany-Co-...895263?hash=item35dec7af9f:g:6-AAAOSwy4hUTV8H

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiffany-Co-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

(BTW, I have no affiliation with these sellers)

On a side note, I did see several DBTY necklaces listed with no certification number on the gold bar, as well. 

Thanks ladies for the responses.


----------



## lilsweetie

Does anyone here have one that is smaller than 0.18 that HAS a serial number? I see some on ebay listed at 0.12 carats (from japan) that have serial numbers but then I see others that don't have them at less than 0.18 carats.


----------



## Babsiegirl

lilsweetie said:


> Does anyone here have one that is smaller than 0.18 that HAS a serial number? I see some on ebay listed at 0.12 carats (from japan) that have serial numbers but then I see others that don't have them at less than 0.18 carats.




Just make sure they're authentic. There's a lot of fakes on eBay!!


----------



## Nikki_

lilsweetie said:


> Does anyone here have one that is smaller than 0.18 that HAS a serial number? I see some on ebay listed at 0.12 carats (from japan) that have serial numbers but then I see others that don't have them at less than 0.18 carats.





Babsiegirl said:


> Just make sure they're authentic. There's a lot of fakes on eBay!!



I agree with Babsiegirl. If you're going to buy from eBay, go to Authenticate4U prior to making a purchase or another authenticating service.


----------



## miasra

These two are inseparable...pretty much my everyday necklace. [emoji179]


----------



## MatAllston

miasra said:


> View attachment 3297677
> 
> These two are inseparable...pretty much my everyday necklace. [emoji179]



Beautiful. May I ask how big is your DBTY's diamond and the length of both chains? I have a DBTY in YG and a dot charm in turquoise.


----------



## miasra

MatAllston said:


> Beautiful. May I ask how big is your DBTY's diamond and the length of both chains? I have a DBTY in YG and a dot charm in turquoise.




Thank you. It's .22 16" chain and my carnelian dot charm in 18" chain.


----------



## MatAllston

miasra said:


> Thank you. It's .22 16" chain and my carnelian dot charm in 18" chain.


Thank you. My DBTY diamond is smaller than yours but it is on an 16 inch and my dot charm is on an 18 inch. I may try to wear them together this weekend.


----------



## miasra

MatAllston said:


> Thank you. My DBTY diamond is smaller than yours but it is on an 16 inch and my dot charm is on an 18 inch. I may try to wear them together this weekend.




Please share a picture. I'd love to see your dot charm paired with the dbty! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## MatAllston

miasra said:


> Please share a picture. I'd love to see your dot charm paired with the dbty! [emoji5]&#65039;


Will do when I wear them this weekend and I can take a pic during the day


----------



## mungoo33

Babsiegirl said:


> Just make sure they're authentic. There's a lot of fakes on eBay!!




Hi there,
I got my gold dby necklace from the 5th Avenue store in NYC about 7 years ago. This is how the stamping looks like on my necklace. My stone should be .31 in ct weight but I always felt that it looked smaller than I was told. As for the paperwork, I really do not recall getting any and this is a bummer because I always wondered if I was charged for a larger stone than what it actually is [emoji33]. Since I purchased this necklace more than 5 years ago, I guess they can't confirm for me anymore [emoji20].
Hope the pics are helpful though &#128578;.


----------



## Babsiegirl

mungoo33 said:


> Hi there,
> I got my gold dby necklace from the 5th Avenue store in NYC about 7 years ago. This is how the stamping looks like on my necklace. My stone should be .31 in ct weight but I always felt that it looked smaller than I was told. As for the paperwork, I really do not recall getting any and this is a bummer because I always wondered if I was charged for a larger stone than what it actually is [emoji33]. Since I purchased this necklace more than 5 years ago, I guess they can't confirm for me anymore [emoji20].
> Hope the pics are helpful though &#128578;.
> View attachment 3297783
> 
> View attachment 3297784
> View attachment 3297785




It's hard to tell size from a pic, but it looks like mine. A jeweler should be able to confirm the size. I'm surprised Tiffany can't look up the diamond using that number. What if you had paperwork and lost it and wanted new?


----------



## miasra

mungoo33 said:


> Hi there,
> I got my gold dby necklace from the 5th Avenue store in NYC about 7 years ago. This is how the stamping looks like on my necklace. My stone should be .31 in ct weight but I always felt that it looked smaller than I was told. As for the paperwork, I really do not recall getting any and this is a bummer because I always wondered if I was charged for a larger stone than what it actually is [emoji33]. Since I purchased this necklace more than 5 years ago, I guess they can't confirm for me anymore [emoji20].
> Hope the pics are helpful though &#128578;.
> View attachment 3297783
> 
> View attachment 3297784
> View attachment 3297785




My SA told me and my husband that there's a number lasered in the stone so just in case it gets lost or if my necklace needed repair and they can just look into that number in the stone. My husband actually saw the number in my stone. Maybe you can go in the store and ask about it..hope this helps.


----------



## mungoo33

miasra said:


> My SA told me and my husband that there's a number lasered in the stone so just in case it gets lost or if my necklace needed repair and they can just look into that number in the stone. My husband actually saw the number in my stone. Maybe you can go in the store and ask about it..hope this helps.




Thanks dear! I will see if I can stop by the Tiffany store near me during the day and see what they can do for me. Here is what it looks like. Somehow it looks much smaller than the pictures previously submitted by other members in a similar size. It is probably due to the cut I am thinking. [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Saffy12

I see you have a serial number on the tag....they will probably check that.  Idk if theyd be able to see a # on the actual stone.....wouldnt the bezel cover it? Im curious, let usknow what happens!


----------



## Saffy12

I also wanted to comment on buying dbty on ebay.....please be careful ladies!  I bought one and almost fell for this trick.....the seller  took a real peretti platinum chain,  and had a non tiffany jeweler put in bezeled stones!  Once i got the necklace, it was obvious, the bezels were just welded right onto the chain (no "ears").   Thank goodness i was able to return it!  So, please go by the quality if you buy used, not just by the tag.


----------



## tarana6

jenabd said:


> I also wanted to comment on buying dbty on ebay.....please be careful ladies!  I bought one and almost fell for this trick.....the seller  took a real peretti platinum chain,  and had a non tiffany jeweler put in bezeled stones!  Once i got the necklace, it was obvious, the bezels were just welded right onto the chain (no "ears").   Thank goodness i was able to return it!  So, please go by the quality if you buy used, not just by the tag.


Omg thanks for the tip! I saw one on ebay for a good price a few months ago except the seller didn't know the carat weight so i passed on it


----------



## tarana6

miasra said:


> View attachment 3297677
> 
> These two are inseparable...pretty much my everyday necklace. [emoji179]


Absolutely beautiful! The two look great paired together. &#10084;


MatAllston said:


> Beautiful. May I ask how big is your DBTY's diamond and the length of both chains? I have a DBTY in YG and a dot charm in turquoise.


I would love to see a pic with the turquoise dot charm as well (my fave colour and stone! &#10084  Do share share a pic wen you get a chance.


----------



## MatAllston

miasra said:


> Please share a picture. I'd love to see your dot charm paired with the dbty! [emoji5]&#65039;



Here they are, the DBTY is 0.05c.


----------



## miasra

MatAllston said:


> Here they are, the DBTY is 0.05c.




Lovely! Thank you for sharing this picture, I, now, want a turquoise dot charm! [emoji16]


----------



## lilsweetie

I was on the fence about getting a DBTY (wasn't sure if I wanted Tiffany vs BGD, single stone or multiple) but in the end I didn't have to choose. My husband surprised me with this 0.14 in platinum! 







It is so delicate I can hardly feel it and I actually find myself checking to make sure it is still around my neck and hasn't fallen off. It is the most dainty piece of jewelry I own - most of my other pieces are chunky and larger stones, but I am finding there is beauty in the small things too


----------



## staceyjan

lilsweetie said:


> I was on the fence about getting a DBTY (wasn't sure if I wanted Tiffany vs BGD, single stone or multiple) but in the end I didn't have to choose. My husband surprised me with this 0.14 in platinum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so delicate I can hardly feel it and I actually find myself checking to make sure it is still around my neck and hasn't fallen off. It is the most dainty piece of jewelry I own - most of my other pieces are chunky and larger stones, but I am finding there is beauty in the small things too



It looks beautiful!  You have a great DH!


----------



## MatAllston

lilsweetie said:


> I was on the fence about getting a DBTY (wasn't sure if I wanted Tiffany vs BGD, single stone or multiple) but in the end I didn't have to choose. My husband surprised me with this 0.14 in platinum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so delicate I can hardly feel it and I actually find myself checking to make sure it is still around my neck and hasn't fallen off. It is the most dainty piece of jewelry I own - most of my other pieces are chunky and larger stones, but I am finding there is beauty in the small things too



Your DBTY looks perfect on you. Congrats. Platinum DBTYs are extremely durable. I have been wearing two of them on my wrist pretty much 247 for years now.


----------



## Kalispell

MatAllston said:


> Here they are, the DBTY is 0.05c.



Oh I want the turquoise dot charm too!  Could you post a photo with the dot charm with more of your body in it? Like waist up or full body?


----------



## Zucnarf

lilsweetie said:


> I was on the fence about getting a DBTY (wasn't sure if I wanted Tiffany vs BGD, single stone or multiple) but in the end I didn't have to choose. My husband surprised me with this 0.14 in platinum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so delicate I can hardly feel it and I actually find myself checking to make sure it is still around my neck and hasn't fallen off. It is the most dainty piece of jewelry I own - most of my other pieces are chunky and larger stones, but I am finding there is beauty in the small things too




Love this size!!


----------



## MatAllston

Kalispell said:


> Oh I want the turquoise dot charm too!  Could you post a photo with the dot charm with more of your body in it? Like waist up or full body?



This is as far back as I could go with a selfie as no one is home to assist me with a full waist up shot. Hope it helps. The charm is great, I may add another one down the road.


----------



## Kalispell

MatAllston said:


> This is as far back as I could go with a selfie as no one is home to assist me with a full waist up shot. Hope it helps. The charm is great, I may add another one down the road.



Oh that looks gorgeous on you!  Thank you for posting the photo.  It's helpful to see it with this view.  Which charm are you thinking about getting next?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MatAllston said:


> This is as far back as I could go with a selfie as no one is home to assist me with a full waist up shot. Hope it helps. The charm is great, I may add another one down the road.



Soooo pretty!


----------



## LizO...

MatAllston said:


> This is as far back as I could go with a selfie as no one is home to assist me with a full waist up shot. Hope it helps. The charm is great, I may add another one down the road.



It looks gorgeous


----------



## MatAllston

LizO... said:


> It looks gorgeous


Thanks ladies. I may add the citrine charm down the road. I have tried it and it goes very well with my skin tone.


----------



## fashion_junky

MatAllston said:


> This is as far back as I could go with a selfie as no one is home to assist me with a full waist up shot. Hope it helps. The charm is great, I may add another one down the road.



I love this!!  Turquoise is my favourite but for some reason I was never drawn to this piece in the store...but seeing it on you makes me want it!!  Beautiful


----------



## MatAllston

fashion_junky said:


> I love this!!  Turquoise is my favourite but for some reason I was never drawn to this piece in the store...but seeing it on you makes me want it!!  Beautiful


 
Thanks. I highly recommend the turquoise. I was planning of getting another dot charm when I first went in but that as soon as I put on the turquoise, that was it. I have received so many complements on it, more complements than my Tiffany diamond pendants.


----------



## pp2006

hi guys, I am new to this forum, I have a question about the price of the pendant, I bought one yesterday 0.22 carat color I VS1 in platinum, and the price is 1,650 before tax. When I looked at the price of other people get in this forum (for example 0.25 carat, I, VVS1, $1400 also bought recently), looks like I paid a few hundred more for a smaller diamond. I called the store, they said they recently had a price increase at end of the February, I am confused, looks to me the price increase is way more than 10%, does this make sense?


----------



## twinlotus39

pp2006 said:


> hi guys, I am new to this forum, I have a question about the price of the pendant, I bought one yesterday 0.22 carat color I VS1 in platinum, and the price is 1,650 before tax. When I looked at the price of other people get in this forum (for example 0.25 carat, I, VVS1, $1400 also bought recently), looks like I paid a few hundred more for a smaller diamond. I called the store, they said they recently had a price increase at end of the February, I am confused, looks to me the price increase is way more than 10%, does this make sense?



I don't believe there was a price increase in the USA.  I looked at a DBTY pendant in Dec and then returned last week and saw the same or a very similar pendant selling for the same price.


----------



## twinlotus39

Here is the DBTY pendant I bought:  0.22 carats in platinum.  It did poke quite a bit the first few days but it doesn't bother me much anymore.


----------



## Violet Bleu

jenabd said:


> I also wanted to comment on buying dbty on ebay.....please be careful ladies!  I bought one and almost fell for this trick.....the seller  took a real peretti platinum chain,  and had a non tiffany jeweler put in bezeled stones!  Once i got the necklace, it was obvious, the bezels were just welded right onto the chain (no "ears").   Thank goodness i was able to return it!  So, please go by the quality if you buy used, not just by the tag.




Wow! That's horribly sneaky!


----------



## Violet Bleu

pp2006 said:


> hi guys, I am new to this forum, I have a question about the price of the pendant, I bought one yesterday 0.22 carat color I VS1 in platinum, and the price is 1,650 before tax. When I looked at the price of other people get in this forum (for example 0.25 carat, I, VVS1, $1400 also bought recently), looks like I paid a few hundred more for a smaller diamond. I called the store, they said they recently had a price increase at end of the February, I am confused, looks to me the price increase is way more than 10%, does this make sense?




Your necklace is in platinum, so that would account for the difference in price. Many of the prices listed here were for gold.


----------



## Saffy12

Violet Bleu said:


> Wow! That's horribly sneaky!


 


I know!  Just goes to show how careful you need to be on ebay! Most people I find are good, honest people, but some...yeesh!  I did end up getting an authentic 5 stone, tho, so all's well that ends well!  I love it so much!


----------



## Violet Bleu

jenabd said:


> I know!  Just goes to show how careful you need to be on ebay! Most people I find are good, honest people, but some...yeesh!  I did end up getting an authentic 5 stone, tho, so all's well that ends well!  I love it so much!




That is beautiful! [emoji4]


----------



## pp2006

twinlotus39 said:


> I don't believe there was a price increase in the USA.  I looked at a DBTY pendant in Dec and then returned last week and saw the same or a very similar pendant selling for the same price.



Yes, that's what I thought, because I looked at some items online before, and didn't find the price changed. But the SA told me that they had a price increase in Feb.


----------



## pp2006

Violet Bleu said:


> Your necklace is in platinum, so that would account for the difference in price. Many of the prices listed here were for gold.



Thanks, it makes sense to me, just didn't know platinum and gold have different price!


----------



## Tankgirl

pp2006 said:


> Thanks, it makes sense to me, just didn't know platinum and gold have different price!




Platinum is very rare, more so than gold; hence the price difference.


----------



## Saffy12

Violet Bleu said:


> That is beautiful! [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## athens

miasra said:


> View attachment 3297677
> 
> These two are inseparable...pretty much my everyday necklace. [emoji179]




I just ordered a .21 in platinum and after seeing yours I'm confident it's the perfect size for me. BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## miasra

athens said:


> I just ordered a .21 in platinum and after seeing yours I'm confident it's the perfect size for me. BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for sharing!




Congratulations!!! You will absolutely love it and would not want to take it off! Please do share a picture or two or three! [emoji6]
Can't wait too see it! [emoji16]


----------



## miasra

Does anyone own this beautiful pearl necklace and would like to share a picture wearing it? It's size 5-6mm. TIA!


----------



## athens

Here she is [emoji7] I'm quite overjoyed. Thanks for all the info in this thread everyone, I've learned so much! 

These necklaces sparkle like absolutely crazy and I can't believe I haven't gotten one sooner! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




.21 in platinum, 16 inch. Apologies for the t shirt and crazy hair, I just rolled out of bed and ran to get the mail when it got here this morning! [emoji23]


----------



## Violet Bleu

athens said:


> Here she is [emoji7] I'm quite overjoyed. Thanks for all the info in this thread everyone, I've learned so much!
> 
> These necklaces sparkle like absolutely crazy and I can't believe I haven't gotten one sooner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303625
> 
> 
> .21 in platinum, 16 inch. Apologies for the t shirt and crazy hair, I just rolled out of bed and ran to get the mail when it got here this morning! [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3303623



Congratulations! I also have a .21 DBTY in YG. It is the perfect size! I'm tempted to get a platinum one too! &#128516;


----------



## Violet Bleu

pp2006 said:


> Thanks, it makes sense to me, just didn't know platinum and gold have different price!



You're welcome! Platinum will always be several hundred dollars more than gold for the same item at Tiffany.


----------



## athens

Violet Bleu said:


> Congratulations! I also have a .21 DBTY in YG. It is the perfect size! I'm tempted to get a platinum one too! [emoji1]




Really?? I'm sitting here thinking platinum is too gray on my skin and gold would look much better. I got a great deal on this one so I'm still on the fence. I'll be patient and enjoy this one before switching to gold I think [emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## Violet Bleu

athens said:


> Really?? I'm sitting here thinking platinum is too gray on my skin and gold would look much better. I got a great deal on this one so I'm still on the fence. I'll be patient and enjoy this one before switching to gold I think [emoji16][emoji23]



Hmm. . . Follow your heart! &#128541;


----------



## qwertyword

athens said:


> Really?? I'm sitting here thinking platinum is too gray on my skin and gold would look much better. I got a great deal on this one so I'm still on the fence. I'll be patient and enjoy this one before switching to gold I think [emoji16][emoji23]




I had platinum and exchanged for rose gold bc I liked the rg color better on my skin tone..


----------



## LizO...

athens said:


> Really?? I'm sitting here thinking platinum is too gray on my skin and gold would look much better. I got a great deal on this one so I'm still on the fence. I'll be patient and enjoy this one before switching to gold I think [emoji16][emoji23]



Really
I have to admit, I like it on you.
Sometimes I have a similar problem with wearing my 5stone silver DBTY.
And on these days I layer it with a gold necklace.
I am very sure you will have days where you enjoy the platinum color.
This are things which will change from time to time.
This is why I still cannot find out which metal is the best,
because it changes with my mood.
And I am happy to have jewlery in every "color".
Enjoy, it really looks beautiful.


----------



## athens

LizO... said:


> Really
> I have to admit, I like it on you.
> Sometimes I have a similar problem with wearing my 5stone silver DBTY.
> And on these days I layer it with a gold necklace.
> I am very sure you will have days where you enjoy the platinum color.
> This are things which will change from time to time.
> This is why I still cannot find out which metal is the best,
> because it changes with my mood.
> And I am happy to have jewlery in every "color".
> Enjoy, it really looks beautiful.




Thanks so much for your kind words [emoji4] though they make me want to go out and buy more jewelry! [emoji23][emoji24] I definitely agree in that mood affects how you feel about your jewelry every day. Some days I'd probably think gold was too yellow for me. Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## razl62

jenabd said:


> I know!  Just goes to show how careful you need to be on ebay! Most people I find are good, honest people, but some...yeesh!  I did end up getting an authentic 5 stone, tho, so all's well that ends well!  I love it so much!


I love the 5-stone DBTY, there is always a stone in front so it doesn't bother me that it moves around - what size stones are yours?


----------



## Saffy12

razl62 said:


> I love the 5-stone DBTY, there is always a stone in front so it doesn't bother me that it moves around - what size stones are yours?



Hi, i'm not sure of the stone size...it was sold to me as a .25 cttw., but I think it might be bigger?  I'll attach another picture when I get chance. 

And yes, that's what i like about it too; there is always a stone showing no matter what. I sold my single stone bc, as much as i loved it, i contantly had plain chain showing in front bc it moved. The only problem now is that they constantly flip over, lol!


----------



## Saffy12

Ok here's a better picture of my necklace, I seriously have no idea of the size.  Do you ladies think its .25 cttw?


----------



## razl62

jenabd said:


> Ok here's a better picture of my necklace, I seriously have no idea of the size.  Do you ladies think its .25 cttw?


Those stones definitely look bigger than .05 each - sounds like a trip to the store is in order to do a comparison - yours is platinum, correct? Great job on getting a deal on the necklace!


----------



## Saffy12

razl62 said:


> Those stones definitely look bigger than .05 each - sounds like a trip to the store is in order to do a comparison - yours is platinum, correct? Great job on getting a deal on the necklace!



Oh my goodness, can you believe t never occurred to me to take it in to compare?  I've been pondering this for so long, thank you for the brilliant idea! . 
And yes it is platinum. And thank you, it was a great deal, even if it is .25 cttw.


----------



## msheidiann

I got a generous ($700) gift card from my husband for a recent milestone. I was initially thinking about a nicer silver bangle or Tiffany square t bracelet. It was an important milestone so I want the item to be special. I'm thinking about a DBTY necklace! Would you do .10 in silver, or .08 in yellow gold. Everything I own is silver/white gold/platinum. I do have a few yellow gold plated more casual pieces. I have no nicer yellow gold pieces. I don't mind mixing my metals. Help!!! What would you choose????


----------



## fashion_junky

msheidiann said:


> I got a generous ($700) gift card from my husband for a recent milestone. I was initially thinking about a nicer silver bangle or Tiffany square t bracelet. It was an important milestone so I want the item to be special. I'm thinking about a DBTY necklace! Would you do .10 in silver, or .08 in yellow gold. Everything I own is silver/white gold/platinum. I do have a few yellow gold plated more casual pieces. I have no nicer yellow gold pieces. I don't mind mixing my metals. Help!!! What would you choose????



I would definitely choose gold over silver if I had the choice.  No tarnishing, and a gold DBTY necklace is a timeless piece


----------



## msheidiann

fashion_junky said:


> I would definitely choose gold over silver if I had the choice.  No tarnishing, and a gold DBTY necklace is a timeless piece



Thank you! This is the direction I am leaning. Even though my wedding ring and jazz band are platinum, I love to mix metals! does the diamond stand out more with the yellow gold?


----------



## msheidiann

Does anyone have a comparison between .08, .12, and .14? The price difference Is so nominal...how big is the difference?? 

Im thinking about the .12 since it's .4 bigger than the .08, and I'm not sure you'll be able to tell the difference to go up to .14! I'm looking at yellow gold.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

msheidiann said:


> Does anyone have a comparison between .08, .12, and .14? The price difference Is so nominal...how big is the difference??
> 
> Im thinking about the .12 since it's .4 bigger than the .08, and I'm not sure you'll be able to tell the difference to go up to .14! I'm looking at yellow gold.




If you are thinking yellow gold, you should buy 0.14, I think. Because when I was buying mine, I wanted yellow gold too at first. The bezel of yellow gold one is so thin. It has not the effect of rose gold(thick bezel). The difference between 0.12 and 0.14 is not so big, but when I went to store and they showed me both, I could see the difference really clear. But I don't think so, on the neck no one can tell the difference. But if you can, buy the 0.14 one. Because in yellow gold it looks just like diamond, there is nothing to make it look bigger.


----------



## msheidiann

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> If you are thinking yellow gold, you should buy 0.14, I think. Because when I was buying mine, I wanted yellow gold too at first. The bezel of yellow gold one is so thin. It has not the effect of rose gold(thick bezel). The difference between 0.12 and 0.14 is not so big, but when I went to store and they showed me both, I could see the difference really clear. But I don't think so, on the neck no one can tell the difference. But if you can, buy the 0.14 one. Because in yellow gold it looks just like diamond, there is nothing to make it look bigger.



Thank you! that is so helpful. I am going to try to spring for the .14!


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

msheidiann said:


> Thank you! that is so helpful. I am going to try to spring for the .14!




You can just go to store and try them too. You are welcome


----------



## veevee_cy

Long time lurker of this thread. Tempted to get a dbty and I've one question. Besides choosing size of diamond and material (gold, yg,ss, platinum), is it necessary to be concerned on the cut of the diamond, as in proportions and angles like when choosing a solitaire (like using ame's cheat sheet) coz I read that bigger sizes comes with a certificate ?  Thank you.


----------



## tinkerella

Any ladies here based in Singapore? Been toying w the idea of getting a dbty necklace in 0.05 or 0.07 in sterling silver. Wonder how much that would cost. I could walk into the stores to check but I always find that incredibly intimidating!


----------



## Saffy12

So....I love my platinum 5 stone so much, I decided to get a gold one as well.  I really had to sell some much loved pieces to raise funds! I got a great deal on this one, but its very vintage!  I wonder if anyone can help me date it (even a decade would be nice!)?  Its got a hand written serial # and the bezels are thicker than my newer one. I'm on the fence about keeping it (I have one more week to decide).  Thanks!


Also, I decided to add a pic of the 2 necklaces side by side.  I was told that the gold one was approx. 1/2 cttw.... oh my goodness, my platinum is so much bigger!


----------



## Saffy12

So sorry for the gigantic picture!  The full necklace didn't attach, I hope it comes out a bit smaller, lol


----------



## Zucnarf

Have You guys noticed that the bezel in dbty is not perfectly round?


----------



## smashinstyle

jenabd said:


> So....I love my platinum 5 stone so much, I decided to get a gold one as well.  I really had to sell some much loved pieces to raise funds! I got a great deal on this one, but its very vintage!  I wonder if anyone can help me date it (even a decade would be nice!)?  Its got a hand written serial # and the bezels are thicker than my newer one. I'm on the fence about keeping it (I have one more week to decide).  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Also, I decided to add a pic of the 2 necklaces side by side.  I was told that the gold one was approx. 1/2 cttw.... oh my goodness, my platinum is so much bigger!




I doubt that it's very vintage since as far as I'm aware Tiffany only started using serials for diamonds larger than .18 around 10 or so years ago.


----------



## smashinstyle

veevee_cy said:


> Long time lurker of this thread. Tempted to get a dbty and I've one question. Besides choosing size of diamond and material (gold, yg,ss, platinum), is it necessary to be concerned on the cut of the diamond, as in proportions and angles like when choosing a solitaire (like using ame's cheat sheet) coz I read that bigger sizes comes with a certificate ?  Thank you.




anything larger than .18ct comes with a certificate and you should definitely look into proportions when going that large as it will make a big difference.


----------



## Saffy12

smashinstyle said:


> I doubt that it's very vintage since as far as I'm aware Tiffany only started using serials for diamonds larger than .18 around 10 or so years ago.


Yes i agree.  The hand engraved serial # really has me thrown, why is like that, i wonder, and on a necklace with such small diamonds. The bezels look older,  almost handmade, like the more vintage pieces.  I guess i should keep it, i do reallly like it.  I've just been burned on this type of necklace before, so im nervous.


----------



## smashinstyle

jenabd said:


> Yes i agree.  The hand engraved serial # really has me thrown, why is like that, i wonder, and on a necklace with such small diamonds. The bezels look older,  almost handmade, like the more vintage pieces.  I guess i should keep it, i do reallly like it.  I've just been burned on this type of necklace before, so im nervous.




hand engraved serials shouldn't make you nervous, they originally did the serials like that when they first introduced the system. if you're truly worried about it, call into a Tiffany store, (not the 1 800 number) and read them the serial number on your necklace. ask them if they can give you carat information on it and verify what exactly it is.  say something along the lines of you lost your certificate and can't remember exact carat weight. they should be able to help you out. however, it is possible that yours is one of the first ones they did using the serial system and their systems do not always bring up very old serials. worth it to give it a shot, I would say. it shouldn't take them very long to check. 

also, all bezels are handmade!


----------



## Saffy12

smashinstyle said:


> hand engraved serials shouldn't make you nervous, they originally did the serials like that when they first introduced the system. if you're truly worried about it, call into a Tiffany store, (not the 1 800 number) and read them the serial number on your necklace. ask them if they can give you carat information on it and verify what exactly it is.  say something along the lines of you lost your certificate and can't remember exact carat weight. they should be able to help you out. however, it is possible that yours is one of the first ones they did using the serial system and their systems do not always bring up very old serials. worth it to give it a shot, I would say. it shouldn't take them very long to check.
> 
> also, all bezels are handmade!



Thanks  for all the info, you made me feel much better!  I tried once to have serial #s checked over the phone, but was told it needs to be taken into a store to do that, so I guess I can get that done, but prob. not in the next week.  Oh and I misspoke, I understand that all the bezels are handmade.....the ones on my gold necklace just look more so, bc they are well made but not quite as neat and tidy if that makes any sense, lol


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

Hey, I wanna buy new dbty necklace and I am after two of them! I have some questions. I already have rg 0.14 ct single stone. I am after much more bigger single stone one and one with 3 stones. Both of them is gonna be same metal, because I am planning to layer them.

Question 1: is the diamonds are flipping(seeing the ugly face of diamond) in three stone one? In solitaire one you can fix the problem with chain length, but in multistone necklace it is hard to fix.

Question 2: should are they in platinum or yellow gold? In which metal are the diamonds shinier?

Question 3: if there is no flipping problem with multistone necklace, should I buy 0.1 carat each stone and a smaller solitaire or buy 0.05 carat each stone and a bigger solitaire?

Question 4: is Tiffany giving a certificate for the diamonds, ones bigger than 0.18 ct? Is it the same certificate like the ones for bigger than 0.3 ct? Is it saying clarity and color grade?

I know, there are too many questions, but I am gonna start to save money. 

Thanks! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## fashion_junky

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> Hey, I wanna buy new dbty necklace and I am after two of them! I have some questions. I already have rg 0.14 ct single stone. I am after much more bigger single stone one and one with 3 stones. Both of them is gonna be same metal, because I am planning to layer them.
> 
> Question 1: is the diamonds are flipping(seeing the ugly face of diamond) in three stone one? In solitaire one you can fix the problem with chain length, but in multistone necklace it is hard to fix.
> 
> Question 2: should are they in platinum or yellow gold? In which metal are the diamonds shinier?
> 
> Question 3: if there is no flipping problem with multistone necklace, should I buy 0.1 carat each stone and a smaller solitaire or buy 0.05 carat each stone and a bigger solitaire?
> 
> Question 4: is Tiffany giving a certificate for the diamonds, ones bigger than 0.18 ct? Is it the same certificate like the ones for bigger than 0.3 ct? Is it saying clarity and color grade?
> 
> I know, there are too many questions, but I am gonna start to save money.
> 
> Thanks! [emoji5]&#65039;



1 - Yes, the diamonds flip more easily in the 3 stone.  I don't know of any way to prevent this, but it really doesn't bother me when I wear mine.

2 - It depends on your preference, the diamonds will be beautiful in either YG or platinum.  I would get whichever metal you prefer.

3 - Again, this is a matter of preference.  My suggestion is that you go to the store and try on both combinations and see which one looks better.

4 - Yes, they give a certificate for all diamonds over .17 carats.  It will tell you clarity, color, etc.

Good luck!  DBTY are classic pieces that you will love for years to come!


----------



## Saffy12

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> Hey, I wanna buy new dbty necklace and I am after two of them! I have some questions. I already have rg 0.14 ct single stone. I am after much more bigger single stone one and one with 3 stones. Both of them is gonna be same metal, because I am planning to layer them.
> 
> Question 1: is the diamonds are flipping(seeing the ugly face of diamond) in three stone one? In solitaire one you can fix the problem with chain length, but in multistone necklace it is hard to fix.
> 
> Question 2: should are they in platinum or yellow gold? In which metal are the diamonds shinier?
> 
> Question 3: if there is no flipping problem with multistone necklace, should I buy 0.1 carat each stone and a smaller solitaire or buy 0.05 carat each stone and a bigger solitaire?
> 
> Question 4: is Tiffany giving a certificate for the diamonds, ones bigger than 0.18 ct? Is it the same certificate like the ones for bigger than 0.3 ct? Is it saying clarity and color grade?
> 
> I know, there are too many questions, but I am gonna start to save money.
> 
> Thanks! [emoji5]&#65039;


On the matter of the 3 stone, i had one and had to sell it when i got my 5 stone.  You may want to get 3 stone that has high "ear" placement for the center stone (meaning the center stone is set exactly like a single stone).  This way, you can be sure that at least the center stone is unlikely to flip.  The other 2 will, but i found that they dont flip over as easily as a 5 stone.  You will need to adjust it from time to time tho, bc it moves around like a single stone.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

jenabd said:


> On the matter of the 3 stone, i had one and had to sell it when i got my 5 stone.  You may want to get 3 stone that has high "ear" placement for the center stone (meaning the center stone is set exactly like a single stone).  This way, you can be sure that at least the center stone is unlikely to flip.  The other 2 will, but i found that they dont flip over as easily as a 5 stone.  You will need to adjust it from time to time tho, bc it moves around like a single stone.







fashion_junky said:


> 1 - Yes, the diamonds flip more easily in the 3 stone.  I don't know of any way to prevent this, but it really doesn't bother me when I wear mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - It depends on your preference, the diamonds will be beautiful in either YG or platinum.  I would get whichever metal you prefer.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Again, this is a matter of preference.  My suggestion is that you go to the store and try on both combinations and see which one looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 - Yes, they give a certificate for all diamonds over .17 carats.  It will tell you clarity, color, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!  DBTY are classic pieces that you will love for years to come!




Thank you, your comments really helped! [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## zhaoxinzhu520

tinkerella said:


> Any ladies here based in Singapore? Been toying w the idea of getting a dbty necklace in 0.05 or 0.07 in sterling silver. Wonder how much that would cost. I could walk into the stores to check but I always find that incredibly intimidating!


I'm in Singapore. No idea abt the silver version, but i tried on 0.22 RG in Takashimaya, which costs 2300 SGD.


SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> Hey, I wanna buy new dbty necklace and I am after two of them! I have some questions. I already have rg 0.14 ct single stone. I am after much more bigger single stone one and one with 3 stones. Both of them is gonna be same metal, because I am planning to layer them.
> 
> Question 1: is the diamonds are flipping(seeing the ugly face of diamond) in three stone one? In solitaire one you can fix the problem with chain length, but in multistone necklace it is hard to fix.
> 
> Question 2: should are they in platinum or yellow gold? In which metal are the diamonds shinier?
> 
> Question 3: if there is no flipping problem with multistone necklace, should I buy 0.1 carat each stone and a smaller solitaire or buy 0.05 carat each stone and a bigger solitaire?
> 
> Question 4: is Tiffany giving a certificate for the diamonds, ones bigger than 0.18 ct? Is it the same certificate like the ones for bigger than 0.3 ct? Is it saying clarity and color grade?
> 
> I know, there are too many questions, but I am gonna start to save money.
> 
> Thanks! [emoji5]&#65039;




Sent from my MI NOTE LTE using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Saffy12

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> Thank you, your comments really helped! [emoji106][emoji4]


You're welcome!  Forgot to add that if flipping bothers you that much, i'd try a yellow gold 3 stone with smaller (.10 or less each be ideal) diamonds.   The 5 stone i posted above is .08 and .10 each, and bc of the color contrast bc of the gold, and smaller diamond size, i can hardly tell if they flip.  And with my platinum with larger stones (appox. .15 each), a flip is wayyyy more noticeable (to me anyway!


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

jenabd said:


> You're welcome!  Forgot to add that if flipping bothers you that much, i'd try a yellow gold 3 stone with smaller (.10 or less each be ideal) diamonds.   The 5 stone i posted above is .08 and .10 each, and bc of the color contrast bc of the gold, and smaller diamond size, i can hardly tell if they flip.  And with my platinum with larger stones (appox. .15 each), a flip is wayyyy more noticeable (to me anyway!




Then I will buy 0.05 each yellow gold one and bigger solitaire [emoji16] thanks again. [emoji4]


----------



## msheidiann

I am ordering my YG .14 DBTY necklace tomorrow! YAY! I want to get another yellow gold Tiffany necklace to compliment it. What should I get?? I will be looking resale for this addition. Mini smile in YG? Interlocking in silver/YG? Another DBTY but in silver and tiny? Open to suggestions! I wear mostly silver with some YG mixed in. Wedding ring and anniversary band are both platinum. 

Thanks!


----------



## staceyjan

msheidiann said:


> I am ordering my YG .14 DBTY necklace tomorrow! YAY! I want to get another yellow gold Tiffany necklace to compliment it. What should I get?? I will be looking resale for this addition. Mini smile in YG? Interlocking in silver/YG? Another DBTY but in silver and tiny? Open to suggestions! I wear mostly silver with some YG mixed in. Wedding ring and anniversary band are both platinum.
> 
> Thanks!



There were two posts with the smile layered w the DBTY necklace and it looked gorgeous together.  If your looking for resale value, i wouldn't get anything silver. 

I also love the key collection and purchased a diamond key (not Tiffany) and will layer them.  

Lastly, love how the 32 inch DBTY looks layered w the single one.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

msheidiann said:


> I am ordering my YG .14 DBTY necklace tomorrow! YAY! I want to get another yellow gold Tiffany necklace to compliment it. What should I get?? I will be looking resale for this addition. Mini smile in YG? Interlocking in silver/YG? Another DBTY but in silver and tiny? Open to suggestions! I wear mostly silver with some YG mixed in. Wedding ring and anniversary band are both platinum.
> 
> Thanks!




I would suggest yellow gold too. Silver is tarnishing and has not so much value, when you resale it.

I am thinking about Paloma Picasso's olive leaf pendants (medium or small ones). I think they would look great. But I have to say, I didn't see them together or never went to store and tried. But I am planning a rg mini olive leaf (has 0.02 diamond) pendant. But olive leaf pendant has even shorter chain than dbty necklaces, you should probably extend it for a better look.


----------



## Saffy12

msheidiann said:


> I am ordering my YG .14 DBTY necklace tomorrow! YAY! I want to get another yellow gold Tiffany necklace to compliment it. What should I get?? I will be looking resale for this addition. Mini smile in YG? Interlocking in silver/YG? Another DBTY but in silver and tiny? Open to suggestions! I wear mostly silver with some YG mixed in. Wedding ring and anniversary band are both platinum.
> 
> Thanks!



If you are looking resale, I would get a smaller play dbty.  There are always several for sale on eBay, so you could have your pick!


----------



## msheidiann

jenabd said:


> If you are looking resale, I would get a smaller play dbty.  There are always several for sale on eBay, so you could have your pick!




I definitely want to buy from the resale market! Would you get silver? Or even a silver smile necklace? Or stick with yellow gold?


----------



## Saffy12

msheidiann said:


> I definitely want to buy from the resale market! Would you get silver? Or even a silver smile necklace? Or stick with yellow gold?



I'm sorry I meant plat, not play, lol!  Platinum is what I would get.  It costs a little more than silver on resale mkt, but it doesn't tarnish, and would look great with your gold dbty!


----------



## msheidiann

jenabd said:


> I'm sorry I meant plat, not play, lol!  Platinum is what I would get.  It costs a little more than silver on resale mkt, but it doesn't tarnish, and would look great with your gold dbty!



Silly spell correct!!! Thank you! That makes sense, off to stalk eBay. HAHA!


----------



## Saffy12

msheidiann said:


> Silly spell correct!!! Thank you! That makes sense, off to stalk eBay. HAHA!


There is a super pretty 3 stone (.05 ct each Stone) in platinum on eBay up for bid.  That would look amazing!


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

Has anybody pear cut dbty necklace? If you have, can you post a modeling photo? Thanks! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## tinkerella

zhaoxinzhu520 said:


> I'm in Singapore. No idea abt the silver version, but i tried on 0.22 RG in Takashimaya, which costs 2300 SGD.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI NOTE LTE using PurseForum mobile app




Hi! Thanks for the info  I do wish they have the prices online as per the UK website though. That would make life so much easier !! Hahah. I haven't been to the boutique to check it out in person yet.. Am thinking of asking it from my bf for my 25th birthday but I'm afraid the price would be too steep..


----------



## msheidiann

It's here! It's here! YG .14. It's so hard to get a decent pic, but here she is! I had it shortened to 15", hope I don't regret shortening it.


----------



## whoops

gemini.22 said:


> View attachment 3277463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just found a new friend for my tiny DBTY today (:




I love this combo and am considering it for myself. Can you tell me what size your dbty is?


----------



## sassywomen

like to share my 1st Elsa Peratti DBTY. This forum all the opinion that the member share here really help me to purchase my 1st DBTY. Thank you so much [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## AntiqueShopper

sassywomen said:


> View attachment 3329549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like to share my 1st Elsa Peratti DBTY. This forum all the opinion that the member share here really help me to purchase my 1st DBTY. Thank you so much [emoji173]&#65039;



Congrats! Looks great on you!


----------



## rosevelours

Finally I got my dbty this week. Initially I wanted to buy the 0.07. In the store they just had the 0.05 with the 18 inch chain. I preferred the look of the 18 inch instead of the 16. As the diamond has not much weight, it lifted up and was flipping around more than with the longer chain. I have the Bean with 16 inch chain and there 16 inch is ok because the weight of the bean make it sit on my skin. So I went with the 0.05 dbty also for me it was not a big difference from 0.05 to 0.07. As my dbty now was "cheaper" than planned I also bought the notes earrings  I am very happy with my dbty as wanted something dainty.


----------



## sassywomen

AntiqueShopper said:


> Congrats! Looks great on you!




Thank you so Much [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bugsy03

This thread helped me out quite a bit when deciding on my dbty.  I am a proud owner of a beautiful yellow gold .21 which I wear almost daily.  I'm curious for any of you that also own the 5 stone if you like it just as much as the single stone?  Any comments/suggestions would be so very welcome.


----------



## tinkerella

rosevelours said:


> Finally I got my dbty this week. Initially I wanted to buy the 0.07. In the store they just had the 0.05 with the 18 inch chain. I preferred the look of the 18 inch instead of the 16.




Congrats ! It looks beautiful on you


----------



## rosevelours

tinkerella said:


> Congrats ! It looks beautiful on you



Thank you very much! It is really a wunderful piece


----------



## sassywomen

Gorgeous on you [emoji173]&#65039; congratulations [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## sassywomen

rosevelours said:


> Finally I got my dbty this week. Initially I wanted to buy the 0.07. In the store they just had the 0.05 with the 18 inch chain. I preferred the look of the 18 inch instead of the 16. As the diamond has not much weight, it lifted up and was flipping around more than with the longer chain. I have the Bean with 16 inch chain and there 16 inch is ok because the weight of the bean make it sit on my skin. So I went with the 0.05 dbty also for me it was not a big difference from 0.05 to 0.07. As my dbty now was "cheaper" than planned I also bought the notes earrings  I am very happy with my dbty as wanted something dainty.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329882




Gorgeous on you [emoji173]&#65039; congratulation [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## rosevelours

sassywomen said:


> View attachment 3329549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like to share my 1st Elsa Peratti DBTY. This forum all the opinion that the member share here really help me to purchase my 1st DBTY. Thank you so much [emoji173]&#65039;




Congratulations on your Dbty! What size is it? It looks great with the t smile! What long necklace are you wearing in the pic?


----------



## sassywomen

rosevelours said:


> Congratulations on your Dbty! What size is it? It looks great with the t smile! What long necklace are you wearing in the pic?




Thank you rosevelours [emoji173]&#65039; the diamond is 0.07 and the chain size is 16ich. The long one just a normal silver necklace not from tiffany [emoji4]


----------



## rosevelours

sassywomen said:


> Thank you rosevelours [emoji173]&#65039; the diamond is 0.07 and the chain size is 16ich. The long one just a normal silver necklace not from tiffany [emoji4]




Your dbty with 16 inch chain fits you great! On my neck it would sit higher and for this reason The stone doesn't lay nicely on my Skin. Thanks for your answer regarding your longer chain, as I am looking for a longer one just for The rtt heart Pendant. I am not sure yet if The medium heart would be too small for a 34" chain, but The notes heart only comes in Medium, so Maybe I have to go with the classic rtt Heart.


----------



## cheremushki

I was in the same boat.  I was wanting 0.07 in ss, so went into the store to try.  I ended up liking 0.05 better.  I also tried 0.03, but it kept flipping on my neck.  0.05 seemed large enough to be noticeable but still dainty.  And I plan to either wear it by itself or layer it with initial disc charm.  I have to delay getting it until August though 



rosevelours said:


> Finally I got my dbty this week. Initially I wanted to buy the 0.07. In the store they just had the 0.05 with the 18 inch chain. I preferred the look of the 18 inch instead of the 16. As the diamond has not much weight, it lifted up and was flipping around more than with the longer chain. I have the Bean with 16 inch chain and there 16 inch is ok because the weight of the bean make it sit on my skin. So I went with the 0.05 dbty also for me it was not a big difference from 0.05 to 0.07. As my dbty now was "cheaper" than planned I also bought the notes earrings  I am very happy with my dbty as wanted something dainty.
> 
> View attachment 3329880
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329882


----------



## sassywomen

Just wanna share the close up pictures with and without the flash. Both way the diamond will shines [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sassywomen

rosevelours said:


> Your dbty with 16 inch chain fits you great! On my neck it would sit higher and for this reason The stone doesn't lay nicely on my Skin. Thanks for your answer regarding your longer chain, as I am looking for a longer one just for The rtt heart Pendant. I am not sure yet if The medium heart would be too small for a 34" chain, but The notes heart only comes in Medium, so Maybe I have to go with the classic rtt Heart.







Hi rosevelours! Send you this pictures of my friend with the round return to Tiffany pendant with 34" chain. The pendant is in lagre size [emoji4]. Hope somehow this pictures will help you in seeing the size  of the pendant and the length of the chain [emoji4]


----------



## cutieboomber

Been a silent reader for the longest time &#128518; Really thankful for all the pictures and details about all your lovely pieces.
Popped into Tiffany today and finally picked up my new RG .29 baby&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sassywomen

cutieboomber said:


> Been a silent reader for the longest time [emoji38] Really thankful for all the pictures and details about all your lovely pieces.
> 
> Popped into Tiffany today and finally picked up my new RG .29 baby[emoji173]&#65039;




Congrats [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92] pls post a modeling pic here [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## rosevelours

sassywomen said:


> View attachment 3338872
> 
> 
> Hi rosevelours! Send you this pictures of my friend with the round return to Tiffany pendant with 34" chain. The pendant is in lagre size [emoji4]. Hope somehow this pictures will help you in seeing the size  of the pendant and the length of the chain [emoji4]




Helle Sassywomen, thank you very much for The pic! You are so kind! The pics shows me very good The size of pendant and chain!! I haven't See The round pendant on the website I am not sure if still available or just the Heart.


----------



## cutieboomber

It really is hard to capture &#128541; Took heaps of shots and finally have it, it does look very dainty when worn.


----------



## sassywomen

cutieboomber said:


> It really is hard to capture [emoji13] Took heaps of shots and finally have it, it does look very dainty when worn.




Stunning cutieboomber very beautiful [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92].


----------



## cutieboomber

Thank you so much! Your new piece is also stunning &#10084;&#65039; Love how you paired it with the t necklace&#128525;


----------



## yokean1

Recently bought mine RG 0.14 carat and shorten to 15 inch length. Pendant dimension 5mm. Very teeny tiny little diamond. When seeing in front of the mirror, doesn't feel its shiny. When taking a picture, the shiny pops up.


You can also see from the side of DBTY, no poking. Comfortable wear and sleep and shower. The pendant always sit at the centre without moving. Thanks to the RG bezel setting. 


Love the YG chain and it blends well with my skin tone but not comfortable wear. I can feel the poke and my neck has turn to reddish. For those sensitive skin, suggest you to take RG without regret. Hope these pics help for your selection.


----------



## sassywomen

yokean1 said:


> Recently bought mine RG 0.14 carat and shorten to 15 inch length. Pendant dimension 5mm. Very teeny tiny little diamond. When seeing in front of the mirror, doesn't feel its shiny. When taking a picture, the shiny pops up.
> 
> 
> You can also see from the side of DBTY, no poking. Comfortable wear and sleep and shower. The pendant always sit at the centre without moving. Thanks to the RG bezel setting.
> 
> 
> Love the YG chain and it blends well with my skin tone but not comfortable wear. I can feel the poke and my neck has turn to reddish. For those sensitive skin, suggest you to take RG without regret. Hope these pics help for your selection.





Stunning on you [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]. Love RG maybe my next purchase so I can layer it with my SS DBTY.
Congratulation [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;. 

Totally agree with you, Tiffany jewelry come with such a good quality. From the bezel setting up Til the diamond.


----------



## sassywomen

cutieboomber said:


> Thank you so much! Your new piece is also stunning [emoji173]&#65039; Love how you paired it with the t necklace[emoji7]




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## yokean1

Thank you.


----------



## SHHMOM

Can any one who has platnuim and silver compare? Is it worth saving the money on silver?


----------



## MatAllston

SHHMOM said:


> Can any one who has platnuim and silver compare? Is it worth saving the money on silver?



I own DBTY in platinum, RG, YG and silver. If you plan to only own one DBTY, get the platinum. It is worth it.


----------



## SHHMOM

MatAllston said:


> I own DBTY in platinum, RG, YG and silver. If you plan to only own one DBTY, get the platinum. It is worth it.




Do you know of Tiffany let's you trade in tiffany jewelry towards a new tiffany purchase?


----------



## smashinstyle

SHHMOM said:


> Do you know of Tiffany let's you trade in tiffany jewelry towards a new tiffany purchase?




No, they do not. the only exception is engagement ring upgrades, where you must spend 2x the original amount and you almost always get less than your original purchase value and I believe must be within a certain time period (a few years) of the original purchase. no other jewelry is accepted for a "trade in"


----------



## staceyjan

MatAllston said:


> I own DBTY in platinum, RG, YG and silver. If you plan to only own one DBTY, get the platinum. It is worth it.



I agree...I went with plat. But, if not, I would have went with white gold for this purchase.  I would go with silver for less expensive jewels or jewels w out diamonds.


----------



## lielieliong

NYTexan said:


> Okay I finally had some time to snap a photo.  Got it lengthened about half an inch. Let me know what you think? Really happy it doesn't roll anymore which is good. It is so hard to take a proper close-up of your neck! Lol.


so beautiful&#128522; is the one carat poking you? what is the length of the chain? i just bought the .37 carats and shorten the chain to 15" i hope it is not too short. thanks


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

Hey ladies, yesterday a friend of me showed this piece. It has 0.16 (2x0.08) ct diamonds and 0.2 ct emerald (means a little bit bigger than 0.2 ct diamond)




My question is would you buy this emerald necklace or prefer a dbty pear cut solitaire necklace (bigger than 0.3 ct and has a certificate too)?


----------



## FairGrape

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> Hey ladies, yesterday a friend of me showed this piece. It has 0.16 (2x0.08) ct diamonds and 0.2 ct emerald (means a little bit bigger than 0.2 ct diamond)
> 
> View attachment 3347013
> 
> 
> My question is would you buy this emerald necklace or prefer a dbty pear cut solitaire necklace (bigger than 0.3 ct and has a certificate too)?





I love this necklace and I was in same dilemma as you just a couple of weeks back. Eventually I got canary yellow .33ct dbty necklace. Love it so much! But I don't think you can go wrong with either. Good luck with your decision! Here's my new beauty:


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

FairGrape said:


> I love this necklace and I was in same dilemma as you just a couple of weeks back. Eventually I got canary yellow .33ct dbty necklace. Love it so much! But I don't think you can go wrong with either. Good luck with your decision! Here's my new beauty:
> 
> View attachment 3347530




Thanks, and your necklace is really gorgeous. [emoji106][emoji4]
Probably I will buy one too with a white diamond.


----------



## FairGrape

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> Thanks, and your necklace is really gorgeous. [emoji106][emoji4]
> Probably I will buy one too with a white diamond.




Thanks. It's a push present from DH, so it'll always hold a special meaning. Do let us know what you ended up deciding.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

I thought I could post this pic.  ( sorry for the other pendant)  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Canturi lover

sugarplumpurse said:


> I thought I could post this pic.  ( sorry for the other pendant)  Thank you for letting me share!




That is beautiful on you.


----------



## sslfn

sugarplumpurse said:


> I thought I could post this pic.  ( sorry for the other pendant)  Thank you for letting me share!



Looks gorgeous on you! What's the carat weight of your diamond?


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Canturi lover said:


> That is beautiful on you.




Thank you Canturi lover!




sslfn said:


> Looks gorgeous on you! What's the carat weight of your diamond?




Thank you sslfn! It is 0.43 carat in yg.


----------



## Rami00

Here is my vivid yellow in .97 on its way to NY for 9 weeks... It will be back in a halo setting &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Canturi lover

Your jewellery is amazing! Can I ask why you have chosen to add a halo?


----------



## staceyjan

Canturi lover said:


> Your jewellery is amazing! Can I ask why you have chosen to add a halo?



+1 OMG that yellow diamond is TDF.  I cannot wait to see how it looks w a halo.  But it is drop dead gorgeous already!


----------



## sassywomen

Rami00 said:


> Here is my vivid yellow in .97 on its way to NY for 9 weeks... It will be back in a halo setting [emoji5]&#65039;




So gorgeous piece [emoji173]&#65039; cant to see the result


----------



## Rami00

Canturi lover said:


> Your jewellery is amazing! Can I ask why you have chosen to add a halo?





staceyjan said:


> +1 OMG that yellow diamond is TDF.  I cannot wait to see how it looks w a halo.  But it is drop dead gorgeous already!





sassywomen said:


> So gorgeous piece [emoji173]&#65039; cant to see the result



Thank you ladies. I already have a round, white diamond dbty. I thought by adding halo to this one would give me a lil bit dressier version. I tried the pear shape soleste pendant at Tiffany's couple of months ago,loved it! I'll share the before and after pics.


----------



## _debi_

MatAllston said:


> I own DBTY in platinum, RG, YG and silver. If you plan to only own one DBTY, get the platinum. It is worth it.


 


staceyjan said:


> I agree...I went with plat. But, if not, I would have went with white gold for this purchase.  I would go with silver for less expensive jewels or jewels w out diamonds.


 
Hi guys, would you mind telling me why you wouldn't go for the silver?  I am looking at the sprinkle necklace in silver, the platinum version is just out of my price range.  But I don't want to spend that much money on it if the silver will just tarnish or look cheap, I will just go with my second choice which is the normal rose gold single dbty instead.

Any opinions would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## pookybear

_debi_ said:


> Hi guys, would you mind telling me why you wouldn't go for the silver?  I am looking at the sprinkle necklace in silver, the platinum version is just out of my price range.  But I don't want to spend that much money on it if the silver will just tarnish or look cheap, I will just go with my second choice which is the normal rose gold single dbty instead.
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated, thanks




From what I know, silver tarnishes over time


----------



## rosevelours

_debi_ said:


> Hi guys, would you mind telling me why you wouldn't go for the silver?  I am looking at the sprinkle necklace in silver, the platinum version is just out of my price range.  But I don't want to spend that much money on it if the silver will just tarnish or look cheap, I will just go with my second choice which is the normal rose gold single dbty instead.
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated, thanks




I have a dbty in Silver and am very happy with it. When it gets turnished I can clean it by myself with a silverbath and it will look like brandnew


----------



## PinkyPop

gemini.22 said:


> View attachment 3277463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just found a new friend for my tiny DBTY today (:




It's stunning !!! Can i ask if both necklace were in rose gold? Im torn in getting t smile necklace in gold or rose gold layered to my tiffany solitaire one. Thanks.


----------



## FairGrape

My .33 DBTY.. taken last week [emoji2]


----------



## LizO...

FairGrape said:


> My .33 DBTY.. taken last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441543


I am in love 
I am saving up for this size myself 
Please post a pic where you are wearing this beauty.


----------



## LizO...

Had to look at it, again.
The yellow is lovely.
Cannot wait to see more pictures.
Please


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

FairGrape said:


> My .33 DBTY.. taken last week [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3441543



Do you know is there any with white diamond one? I am always seeing this with yellow diamonds. [emoji848]


----------



## prettyinblue

I just wanted to say that I have the .03 in sterling silver and I find it plenty big for me! I notice the larger sizes are most talked about on here (and they're beautiful as well), but for anyone considering a smaller size, I honestly love my .03! I personally like small, delicate jewelry and wanted something to be able to be worn daily that wouldn't be heavy and that would match everything! My tiny diamond sparkles a lot and I definitely think it shows up. The look I was looking for was just a small sparkle at the neck on a thin chain, and I think mine is perfect! I love looking at everyone's DBTY's on here and the larger diamonds look lovely as well! I just wanted to point out that the .03 is a great option as well! If anyone would like pictures of mine I can post some!


----------



## Zucnarf

Mine 0.18 yellow gold


----------



## Zucnarf

I always thought that I want platinum but it was So Grey and dull when I tried it, so I took yg 
Also remember 2 Years ago I tried platinum and it was very nice.. Don't know how is it possible.
Now thinking of layering, but don't know with what..


----------



## Tankgirl

Here are my RG DBTYs stacked (.03, .07., .17):


----------



## FairGrape

LizO... said:


> I am in love
> I am saving up for this size myself
> Please post a pic where you are wearing this beauty.





LizO... said:


> Had to look at it, again.
> The yellow is lovely.
> Cannot wait to see more pictures.
> Please



Thank you dear LizO... [emoji179] it's been raining all day today. I'll post some shots, when it's bright and sunny outside for you to have a better picture. 



SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> Do you know is there any with white diamond one? I am always seeing this with yellow diamonds. [emoji848]



Yes SuprDuprDoughrt, there is a beautiful pear shaped white dbty on Tiffany's web site [emoji7]. But it is in sterling silver. Still very pretty though. I remember seeing one it platinum in the beginning of the year. But sadly don't see it there anymore.

I think you see this in yellow diamonds because the round one is more popular in dbty style. And if you get obsessed with yellow diamonds (like I am), your only option is pear shape, which I absolutely love.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

FairGrape said:


> Thank you dear LizO... [emoji179] it's been raining all day today. I'll post some shots, when it's bright and sunny outside for you to have a better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes SuprDuprDoughrt, there is a beautiful pear shaped white dbty on Tiffany's web site [emoji7]. But it is in sterling silver. Still very pretty though. I remember seeing one it platinum in the beginning of the year. But sadly don't see it there anymore.
> 
> I think you see this in yellow diamonds because the round one is more popular in dbty style. And if you get obsessed with yellow diamonds (like I am), your only option is pear shape, which I absolutely love.



I saw rose gold one on the website but the biggest one was only 0.17 [emoji20] I am looking for 0.3 ct one with white diamond. The yellow one very nice too, but I prefer white one [emoji1]


----------



## KensingtonUK

Ladies can I ask for your advice. I am trading in a solitaire necklace I have to get a DBTY inspired necklace.  It will be about .5ct however I have the option of having it look like DBTY or I can get round that slides and doesn't have the hoops on each side. Does anyone have this or can provide a recommendation?  Thanks!!!


----------



## prettyinblue

KensingtonUK said:


> Ladies can I ask for your advice. I am trading in a solitaire necklace I have to get a DBTY inspired necklace.  It will be about .5ct however I have the option of having it look like DBTY or I can get round that slides and doesn't have the hoops on each side. Does anyone have this or can provide a recommendation?  Thanks!!!


I don't have one that slides (I have the basic dbty style with the rabbit ears that is stationary) but I would say from my experience that I do find that my diamond ends up moving from the center of my neck. However, something about the clasp being in the back keeps it from ever completely flipping upside down (where the clasp would be in the front) and the diamond just moves slightly to the left or right. 
With a sliding pendant I feel like the clasp could more easily end up in the front since the clasp and pendant wouldn't be perfectly balanced. On the other hand, the pendant would likely stay in the front since it wouldn't be stuck to the chain. I would guess it would be similar to a typical loose pendant necklace where the clasp could slide around front beside the pendant, with the diamond still staying in the front. 
I guess it's a matter of preference, but I personally like my diamond being attached because I hate the clasp being in the front and would prefer my diamond to be just a little off center! But if you would prefer your diamond to stay perfectly centered, I'd go with the sliding one!


----------



## KensingtonUK

prettyinblue said:


> I don't have one that slides (I have the basic dbty style with the rabbit ears that is stationary) but I would say from my experience that I do find that my diamond ends up moving from the center of my neck. However, something about the clasp being in the back keeps it from ever completely flipping upside down (where the clasp would be in the front) and the diamond just moves slightly to the left or right.
> With a sliding pendant I feel like the clasp could more easily end up in the front since the clasp and pendant wouldn't be perfectly balanced. On the other hand, the pendant would likely stay in the front since it wouldn't be stuck to the chain. I would guess it would be similar to a typical loose pendant necklace where the clasp could slide around front beside the pendant, with the diamond still staying in the front.
> I guess it's a matter of preference, but I personally like my diamond being attached because I hate the clasp being in the front and would prefer my diamond to be just a little off center! But if you would prefer your diamond to stay perfectly centered, I'd go with the sliding one!



Thank you so much for your advice. I continue to go back and forth between the two. Here are picture examples ---not the actual necklace


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my dbty yellow gold! ✨


----------



## prettyinblue

KensingtonUK said:


> Thank you so much for your advice. I continue to go back and forth between the two. Here are picture examples ---not the actual necklace
> 
> View attachment 3443626
> View attachment 3443627


They are both beautiful! I think you would be happy with either one! I would say that if you're worried about the appearance of the rabbit ears as opposed to the one without, the rabbit ears are not noticeable in real life like they are in a zoomed in shot. I would go with whatever functionally suits you more! You can't go wrong either way!


----------



## smashinstyle

KensingtonUK said:


> Thank you so much for your advice. I continue to go back and forth between the two. Here are picture examples ---not the actual necklace
> 
> View attachment 3443626
> View attachment 3443627



I personally much prefer the stationary look. I find that bezels can be quite thick on the sliding pendants and I don't like that, I prefer a thin and very delicate bezel. I think it makes the diamond look nicer and like it's almost floating rather than just a bezel pendant.


----------



## FairGrape

LizO... said:


> Had to look at it, again.
> The yellow is lovely.
> Cannot wait to see more pictures.
> Please



I am not the greatest in capturing brilliance of a yellow diamond, but here you go sweets [emoji178]


----------



## LizO...

FairGrape said:


> I am not the greatest in capturing brilliance of a yellow diamond, but here you go sweets [emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3444056



It fits perfectly around your neck.
For me it was important to look at the size and how it harmonizes.
The yellow I have already seen in nature and have fallen in love with it.
It looks like the right size, you have made a perfect decision.
Wonderful.
Thank you


----------



## TravelBug

Tankgirl said:


> Here are my RG DBTYs stacked (.03, .07., .17):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442345



Love the look, and Tiffany's diamonds always look bigger!


----------



## TravelBug

Here are mine.  I am wearing the pear alone now as I couldn't stand constantly having to adjust the chains as they got tangled up.  [emoji1]


----------



## Tankgirl

TravelBug said:


> Love the look, and Tiffany's diamonds always look bigger!



Of course, I had two of them shortened to achieve the layered look: 15", 15.5", and 16".


----------



## Tankgirl

They are beautiful.  I'm guessing they are platinum.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

TravelBug said:


> Here are mine.  I am wearing the pear alone now as I couldn't stand constantly having to adjust the chains as they got tangled up.  [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450455



Love how the pear looks! Is it in WG? Also (if you don't mind me asking), how big is the diamond? It looks huge! 

I don't think I've seen one like that before from Tiffany's.


----------



## Tankgirl

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Love how the pear looks! Is it in WG? Also (if you don't mind me asking), how big is the diamond? It looks huge!
> 
> I don't think I've seen one like that before from Tiffany's.



It's not WG.  Tiffany doesn't do DBTY in WG -- sterling silver and platinum only.


----------



## TravelBug

Both are platinum.  I can't remember the round one - either .10 or .12.  The pear is 0.56.  Yes that's why I love Tiffany's diamonds.  The cut makes them look bigger.
The pear is on a 15" chain as I want it to have a bit of the choker look because of the shape and how it dangles.
(ps. it was a pain to try to take a decent picture because the camera has a hard time focusing on diamonds  )


----------



## TravelBug

sugarplumpurse said:


> I thought I could post this pic.  ( sorry for the other pendant)  Thank you for letting me share!


 I like how you mix different brands, both are classic!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

TravelBug said:


> Both are platinum.  I can't remember the round one - either .10 or .12.  The pear is 0.56.  Yes that's why I love Tiffany's diamonds.  The cut makes them look bigger.
> The pear is on a 15" chain as I want it to have a bit of the choker look because of the shape and how it dangles.
> (ps. it was a pain to try to take a decent picture because the camera has a hard time focusing on diamonds  )



I totally forgot that Tiffany DBTY was only in SS and Platinum. I think 0.56 ct is pretty big for a pendant. It looks great on you!


----------



## BlueLoula

I am so in love with the DBTW collection !! It is not available in my area ! I dont really know y and we cannot even order them !! Me sad[emoji17][emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## cutieboomber

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Loving my dbty yellow gold! ✨


Would you mind telling me what necklace you're pairing with the dby? 
its gorgeous


----------



## Firstchanellv28

cutieboomber said:


> Would you mind telling me what necklace you're pairing with the dby?
> its gorgeous


Thank you very much! ❤️ It's a 18k gold with my initial J from a Japanese Jewellery- Star Jewelry!  www.star-jewelry.com if not mistaken it's their website.


----------



## cutieboomber

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Thank you very much! ❤️ It's a 18k gold with my initial J from a Japanese Jewellery- Star Jewelry!  www.star-jewelry.com if not mistaken it's their website.


Thanks for giving me a link  definitely looking for something to pair up with my dby too!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Hello Tiffany lovers! I would like to ask some questions to the ladies who own the DBTY necklace and earstuds in both YG and Platinum. Have you ever regret that if you would rather get other pieces instead of getting the same style of Dbty? Do you find them to look too similar? Or as I know the Dbty is very versatile do you enjoy having them in both metals? Please help me out with my decisions please..[emoji4]


----------



## Saffy12

I own several pieces.....i have the earrings in platinum, and several of the necklaces.  I do think that they look great together, but i prefer to wear my earrings with my gold 5 stone, so its not too matchy matchy.  The diamonds in the earrings are also larger than the stones in the necklace, so it makes it just different enough.  I have to put up pics of my collection soon....all together i have 8 pieces of dbty.  Can you tell I love the line, lol!!!!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

jenabd said:


> I own several pieces.....i have the earrings in platinum, and several of the necklaces.  I do think that they look great together, but i prefer to wear my earrings with my gold 5 stone, so its not too matchy matchy.  The diamonds in the earrings are also larger than the stones in the necklace, so it makes it just different enough.  I have to put up pics of my collection soon....all together i have 8 pieces of dbty.  Can you tell I love the line, lol!!!!



Thank you for your input, jenabd! Please post the picture of your Dbty collection. I would love to see them. I like the Dbty that they are understated and versatile so I feel easy to mix and match if you don't want them to be so matchy...[emoji4]


----------



## MatAllston

jenabd said:


> I own several pieces.....i have the earrings in platinum, and several of the necklaces.  I do think that they look great together, but i prefer to wear my earrings with my gold 5 stone, so its not too matchy matchy.  The diamonds in the earrings are also larger than the stones in the necklace, so it makes it just different enough.  I have to put up pics of my collection soon....all together i have 8 pieces of dbty.  Can you tell I love the line, lol!!!!



Please share your pieces. I love DBTY pieces and I can't wait to add more down the road.


----------



## Saffy12

Ok,ok, lol!!  I found a couple of pictures that i took after i cleaned several pieces.  The first pic shows my platinum earrings and platinum 5 stone.  I wear these earrings constantly, only taking them off to clean them.  The second pic shows some of my gold pieces: my single round stone, my pear, and my 18k 5 stone.  the ring is my 18k shared setting, also tiffany.  I also have: 18k (.54 ct) earrings, small (.10 ct) plat, earrings, and a 5 stone (.41 ct.) bracelet.  I don't wear those that often, but I can take pics if anyone wants to see!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

jenabd said:


> Ok,ok, lol!!  I found a couple of pictures that i took after i cleaned several pieces.  The first pic shows my platinum earrings and platinum 5 stone.  I wear these earrings constantly, only taking them off to clean them.  The second pic shows some of my gold pieces: my single round stone, my pear, and my 18k 5 stone.  the ring is my 18k shared setting, also tiffany.  I also have: 18k (.54 ct) earrings, small (.10 ct) plat, earrings, and a 5 stone (.41 ct.) bracelet.  I don't wear those that often, but I can take pics if anyone wants to see!
> View attachment 3461283
> View attachment 3461285



Wow! They are gorgeous[emoji7]! I love all of your pieces! May I ask you what tcw of your platinum earrings are? And please please post the mod shots or other Dbty if you don't mind.[emoji1360]


----------



## Saffy12

Thank you!  I think I have some mod shots of some pieces, let me see what I can find on my desktop.   I'll do it today or tomorrow. Oh and the earrings are .97 ctw, sorry forgot to put that.


----------



## lovely_bag

jenabd said:


> Thank you!  I think I have some mod shots of some pieces, let me see what I can find on my desktop.   I'll do it today or tomorrow. Oh and the earrings are .97 ctw, sorry forgot to put that.


I would love to see modelling pics! I plan to buy a 0.5ct DBTY solitaire/ YG


----------



## Saffy12

I found a few.....


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

jenabd said:


> I found a few.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462071
> View attachment 3462073
> View attachment 3462073
> View attachment 3462075
> View attachment 3462076
> View attachment 3462077



WOW they look fabulous! Thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

jenabd said:


> I found a few.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462071
> View attachment 3462073
> View attachment 3462073
> View attachment 3462075
> View attachment 3462076
> View attachment 3462077



Thank you for posting the pictures! They all look beautiful on you. [emoji7]


----------



## lovely_bag

jenabd said:


> I found a few.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462071
> View attachment 3462073
> View attachment 3462073
> View attachment 3462075
> View attachment 3462076
> View attachment 3462077


Thank you! 
Hopefully I'll be able to contribute a photo to this thread soon.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

jenabd said:


> Ok,ok, lol!!  I found a couple of pictures that i took after i cleaned several pieces.  The first pic shows my platinum earrings and platinum 5 stone.  I wear these earrings constantly, only taking them off to clean them.  The second pic shows some of my gold pieces: my single round stone, my pear, and my 18k 5 stone.  the ring is my 18k shared setting, also tiffany.  I also have: 18k (.54 ct) earrings, small (.10 ct) plat, earrings, and a 5 stone (.41 ct.) bracelet.  I don't wear those that often, but I can take pics if anyone wants to see!
> View attachment 3461283
> View attachment 3461285



Can I ask, how many carats is your pear necklace? [emoji4]


----------



## i2uby

I've been stalking this thread for a while since I fell in love with the DBTY design. I initially purchased the Elsa Peretti 0.07 sterling silver as it looked bigger than 0.08 & 0.12 in platinum. I took a picture of it and didn't like it on me so I exchanged it for 0.17 platinum on 16" chain, the very next day.  If you are going to choose a platinum piece, anything above 0.14 carat, the culet will poke you. I think the 0.17 is the perfect size for me but it didn't come with a diamond certificate so I upgraded my diamond to 0.18 carat to ensure a diamond valuation. I was looking for anything between 0.18 to 0.22. The 0.17 had a larger table surface and it was on par with the 0.2 but the price wasn't.

Out of curiosity, I purchased a 14k white gold 15" 0.1 carat diamond DBTY on Etsy. I have two pictures below to compare the 0.1 against my 0.18 carat platinum and they are both beautiful. The only difference is, the price for the 0.1 carat (14k white gold) was $300 CAD and the 0.18 carat (platinum) was $2500 CAD. I love them both and have no intentions of returning any of these necklaces.

0.07 Sterling silver 16"    |   0.17 platinum 16"      | 0.18 platinum 16" & 0.1 14k white gold 15" comparison


----------



## lovely_bag

i2uby said:


> I've been stalking this thread for a while since I fell in love with the DBTY design. I initially purchased the Elsa Peretti 0.07 sterling silver as it looked bigger than 0.08 & 0.12 in platinum. I took a picture of it and didn't like it on me so I exchanged it for 0.17 platinum on 16" chain, the very next day.  If you are going to choose a platinum piece, anything above 0.14 carat, the culet will poke you. I think the 0.17 is the perfect size for me but it didn't come with a diamond certificate so I upgraded my diamond to 0.18 carat to ensure a diamond valuation. I was looking for anything between 0.18 to 0.22. The 0.17 had a larger table surface and it was on par with the 0.2 but the price wasn't.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I purchased a 14k white gold 15" 0.1 carat diamond DBTY on Etsy. I have two pictures below to compare the 0.1 against my 0.18 carat platinum and they are both beautiful. The only difference is, the price for the 0.1 carat (14k white gold) was $300 CAD and the 0.18 carat (platinum) was $2500 CAD. I love them both and have no intentions of returning any of these necklaces.
> 
> 0.07 Sterling silver 16"    |   0.17 platinum 16"      | 0.18 platinum 16" & 0.1 14k white gold 15" comparison


It's so nice to see your photos, thank you!
I can't believe this is a 0.18ct stone. I mean, I know it IS.
It looks more like 0.4ct!
I ordered 0.5ct and are almost afraid how huge it might look.  The 0.18 looks perfect on you.
I hope te 0.5 will not poke/scratch me.


----------



## i2uby

lovely_bag said:


> It's so nice to see your photos, thank you!
> I can't believe this is a 0.18ct stone. I mean, I know it IS.
> It looks more like 0.4ct!
> I ordered 0.5ct and are almost afraid how huge it might look.  The 0.18 looks perfect on you.
> I hope te 0.5 will not poke/scratch me.


Oh wow! I'm sure the 0.5 will look gorgeous on you! If you have a chance, please post a pic here? Unfortunately, anything 0.14 and above in the platinum or yellow gold style will poke. After about a week, it didn't bother me anymore


----------



## lovely_bag

i2uby said:


> Oh wow! I'm sure the 0.5 will look gorgeous on you! If you have a chance, please post a pic here? Unfortunately, anything 0.14 and above in the platinum or yellow gold style will poke. After about a week, it didn't bother me anymore


Thursday I will visit the store.

I am so thankful for all the intel I gain here. 
Because in the store, when you are excited, you might not realize the "poking". 

You help me to stay calm.


----------



## Saffy12

Thanks for the compliments! I love alI my pieces! i just wish my pics didn't all come out blurry!




JessicaRabbit1 said:


> WOW they look fabulous! Thank you for sharing!!!!





sugarplumpurse said:


> Thank you for posting the pictures! They all look beautiful on you. [emoji7]





lovely_bag said:


> Thank you!
> Hopefully I'll be able to contribute a photo to this thread soon.[/QUOTE


----------



## lovely_bag

So today I visited the store and tried the 0.52 DBTY YG necklace.
I was looking forward to it and ... it did not love me back. I expected to feel joy, smile ...


The stone is a SI1 - I asked for a lower quality than VVS2, to be able to afford the 0.5ct.
The VVS2 would cost twice as much.

I did not detect any (dark) inclusions. The diamond looked cloudy, not clear, I think it was that what caused the lack of joy, the fact that my heart was not jumping for joy which is a must, when I am willing to spend 4600€ for a dainty necklace.

But there was something, that weighed more whan the SI1:
the akward atmosphere at the store. It wasn't the first time, that I experienced an unpleasant experience. I don't know. The SA are nice, but the overall setting lacks excellence.

One example: We visited the store 1 hour before they close. Probably a lot of people have pressed their noses, cheeks and foreheads against the glass on top of the display cabinets. Well, at least that's what the cabinet looked like. I felt ashamed when I looked at the glass. Well, actually I wanted to look at the jewellery on display but all saw where greasy stains from noses, chins etc. Embarrassing!

We had plenty of time to study the greasy stains on the cabinets, because - 2nd flaw - there was no one to greet us on the first floor. We heard someone tapping on a keyboard from the office-room behind the counter but no SA came to ask if we needed something.

Sorry, for venting. But I am sure you understand how me, since we are willing to spend extra bucks for a NAME, a brand.

I understand, when busy SA are not available within an instand. I don't understand how the SA from the groundfloor can end us upstairs and leave us on our own. Next to us was a lady decorated with at least 8 pieces of Tiffany's jewellery. She said she just wanted to look around. One SA lead her to the first floor, got her a drink etc.
This 2-class-system is not what I would seek anywhere.

Having an alternative solitaire-pendant-necklace at hand – custommade (takes 2 weeks) from a local artisan-goldsmith where I can pick the stone and setting & chain are made of "Fair gold" from a local jewellery – helps.

So here is the modelling pic:
0.52ct
My friend was just taking snapshots, she did not manage to take a photo from the front. The lighting was difficult.

PS: no poking! Absolutely no poking.  The stone is pointy, but it's so lightweight, it was nice to wear.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Looks really nice on you. Sorry you didn't have a good in store experience.


----------



## Saffy12

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> Can I ask, how many carats is your pear necklace? [emoji4]




So sorry I missed your question! I'm not exactly sure of the carat weight, as it I bought it preowned, and its vintage (I really like the older ones, bc they have jump rings to connect the pendant to the chain.  The newer ones do not).  But I believe its about .20-.25 carats.


----------



## lovely_bag

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Looks really nice on you. Sorry you didn't have a good in store experience.


The greasy stains are still haunting me. 
And it was not even full moon yesterday evening.  
Am I a snob, feeling offended by a neglected store?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

lovely_bag said:


> The greasy stains are still haunting me.
> And it was not even full moon yesterday evening.
> Am I a snob, feeling offended by a neglected store?



Ha ha about the greasy stains.

I don't think you're a snob. I would have been disappointed, too, if I went in to make a big purchase and was neglected. Is there another store you could visit with better customer service and clean glass?


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

jenabd said:


> So sorry I missed your question! I'm not exactly sure of the carat weight, as it I bought it preowned, and its vintage (I really like the older ones, bc they have jump rings to connect the pendant to the chain.  The newer ones do not).  But I believe its about .20-.25 carats.



No problem [emoji106] And thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## lovely_bag

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Ha ha about the greasy stains.
> 
> I don't think you're a snob. I would have been disappointed, too, if I went in to make a big purchase and was neglected. Is there another store you could visit with better customer service and clean glass?


Fith Avenue ist a good alterantive, including the Cunard transatlantic crusise it takes to get there. LOL


----------



## TravelBug

Playing with layering my DBTY pear with another T&C necklace.  I love how elegant and chic it is by itself and how fun it looks paired with another necklace.


----------



## lovely_bag

TravelBug said:


> View attachment 3468582
> 
> 
> Playing with layering my DBTY pear with another T&C necklace.  I love how elegant and chic it is by itself and how fun it looks paired with another necklace.


This looks really nice! I was not aware that DBTY also comes with a pendant. 
Now that I see your pendant I wonder, why the SA did not recommend a DBTY pendant? 
I was constantly moving the solitaire back to the centre when I was wearint the DBTY necklace in the store (my friend noticed it, the SA should have noticed it, too and come up with a solution: the pendant. I mean, it's obvious, no?  

It's crazy, how the forum and you ladies provides better service than the store.


----------



## mungoo33

lovely_bag said:


> The greasy stains are still haunting me.
> And it was not even full moon yesterday evening.
> Am I a snob, feeling offended by a neglected store?



So sorry to hear about your experience. I think personally I would have said something about not being able to see the items through the greasy glass. Maybe the SAs would have whipped out a glass cleaner then [emoji16]. The SAs at the NYC flagship store are ok, some are friendly and some seem to not see you. It also depends on the time of day. I tend to go in the morning where the SAs are energetic and have a bit more patience lol. Hope you will have a better experience next time. [emoji175]


----------



## TravelBug

lovely_bag said:


> This looks really nice! I was not aware that DBTY also comes with a pendant.
> Now that I see your pendant I wonder, why the SA did not recommend a DBTY pendant?
> I was constantly moving the solitaire back to the centre when I was wearint the DBTY necklace in the store (my friend noticed it, the SA should have noticed it, too and come up with a solution: the pendant. I mean, it's obvious, no?
> 
> It's crazy, how the forum and you ladies provides better service than the store.



I used to like how my other DBTY necklace moved and the diamond hanging on the side - it's a different look but then I kinda got tired of it.    With the pendant I still need to adjust the chain from time to time but I love how the diamond stays in the middle and I had the chain set at 15" for that reason so it has that semi-choker look.


----------



## lovely_bag

mungoo33 said:


> So sorry to hear about your experience. I think personally I would have said something about not being able to see the items through the greasy glass. Maybe the SAs would have whipped out a glass cleaner then [emoji16]. The SAs at the NYC flagship store are ok, some are friendly and some seem to not see you. It also depends on the time of day. I tend to go in the morning where the SAs are energetic and have a bit more patience lol. Hope you will have a better experience next time. [emoji175]


Your words are food for thought! I will go back, not that I know about the pear pendant (thanks to TPF) I have a new reason to go back.


----------



## lovemyrescues

It looks like I will be getting a dby in yg for my birthday in October!  Yay


----------



## princessmc

Hi everyone I purchased a .07 ss DBTY and I'm considering taking it back for the .1 ss DBTY. It is a $225 price difference. Which size would you suggest? Do you think there is a noticeable difference? Thank you!


----------



## DesigningStyle

princessmc said:


> Hi everyone I purchased a .07 ss DBTY and I'm considering taking it back for the .1 ss DBTY. It is a $225 price difference. Which size would you suggest? Do you think there is a noticeable difference? Thank you!


Bigger is always better.  Take it back.


----------



## princessmc

Agreed. I am taking it back. What is everyone's favorite metal? Do you think DBTY looks particularly nice with a specific one?


----------



## MatAllston

princessmc said:


> Agreed. I am taking it back. What is everyone's favorite metal? Do you think DBTY looks particularly nice with a specific one?



I own them in all four metals. Like them in this order: platinum, RG, YG then silver.


----------



## Jadewah

princessmc said:


> Agreed. I am taking it back. What is everyone's favorite metal? Do you think DBTY looks particularly nice with a specific one?



I prefer it in YG, but I basically only wear YG lol. Even though my diamond studs are in WG, I just prefer the contrast when there's more metal showing like this necklace.


----------



## lovemyrescues

princessmc said:


> Agreed. I am taking it back. What is everyone's favorite metal? Do you think DBTY looks particularly nice with a specific one?



Try all the metals on and see what you like best. I love it in yg.


----------



## staceyjan

lgreenfield said:


> Try all the metals on and see what you like best. I love it in yg.


I would also try them against your skin color.  But, I always compare the plat vs WG and wondering if one metal really looks better than the other.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

princessmc said:


> Agreed. I am taking it back. What is everyone's favorite metal? Do you think DBTY looks particularly nice with a specific one?



If you're thinking to layer it with your other jewelry, I suggest you to buy in the metal of your other jewelry. Because I bought it in rose gold and it is the only rose gold piece in my jewelry box. I can't layer it with something.


----------



## lovely_bag

staceyjan said:


> I would also try them against your skin color.  But, I always compare the plat vs WG and wondering if one metal really looks better than the other.


2nd!

Tiffany's YG is different compared to the YG I usually wear.  It's darker, so it is always good to try it on your skin.


----------



## cheremushki

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> If you're thinking to layer it with your other jewelry, I suggest you to buy in the metal of your other jewelry. Because I bought it in rose gold and it is the only rose gold piece in my jewelry box. I can't layer it with something.


What about silver?  I've seen some photos of silver and RG pieces together and they look quiet modern/feminine.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

cheremushki said:


> What about silver?  I've seen some photos of silver and RG pieces together and they look quiet modern/feminine.



Non of my silver necklaces are dainty. It is not really possible to layer. My gold jewelry are daintier. But even I would have silver dainty necklaces, I wouldn't layer them. I don't like the look of different metals. I prefer to match them.


----------



## purplepoodles

lovely_bag said:


> The greasy stains are still haunting me.
> And it was not even full moon yesterday evening.
> Am I a snob, feeling offended by a neglected store?



So sorry you had an unpleasant experience. The greasy stains would really turn me of too.  Now I think about it I've never noticed that even at busy antique show jewellery displays. 

Ugh! Even the idea of trying jewellery on my neck is unappealing in those circumstances. If you feel comfortable I'd let the company know of your experience. 

Our local Tiffany is small but there is a cleaning lady who works her way through all the floors cleaning the glass and other surfaces nonstop. She has been working every time I've been in recently, I never saw anyone cleaning in the previous store. 


In the previous store we were occasionally ignored if we didn't see any of the SA who knew us, despite buying a fair bit of jewellery for ourselves and as gifts over the years. 

Was there a security guard on the door? They will usually help you get assistance if you talk to them.


----------



## lovely_bag

purplepoodles said:


> So sorry you had an unpleasant experience. The greasy stains would really turn me of too.  Now I think about it I've never noticed that even at busy antique show jewellery displays.
> 
> Ugh! Even the idea of trying jewellery on my neck is unappealing in those circumstances. If you feel comfortable I'd let the company know of your experience.
> 
> Our local Tiffany is small but there is a cleaning lady who works her way through all the floors cleaning the glass and other surfaces nonstop. She has been working every time I've been in recently, I never saw anyone cleaning in the previous store.
> 
> 
> In the previous store we were occasionally ignored if we didn't see any of the SA who knew us, despite buying a fair bit of jewellery for ourselves and as gifts over the years.
> 
> Was there a security guard on the door? They will usually help you get assistance if you talk to them.


I really don't want to rant here, there would be so much more to say ... The lady with style keeps her mouth shut.  I don't want to spread negativity around here. 
(when I returned from the store I just HAD to tell you)


----------



## princessmc

Choosing the right metal is so hard. I like the yg but like the look of the bezel on the rose gold. I've decided on .14 for the stone size. Do you think rose gold is good for an everyday/lifetime/timeless piece or is it a bit trendy?


----------



## Tankgirl

princessmc said:


> Choosing the right metal is so hard. I like the yg but like the look of the bezel on the rose gold. I've decided on .14 for the stone size. Do you think rose gold is good for an everyday/lifetime/timeless piece or is it a bit trendy?



That's such a personal decision.  I can tell you that I wear my RG DBTY almost every day, much more so than I wear my SS DBTY.


----------



## Zucnarf

princessmc said:


> Choosing the right metal is so hard. I like the yg but like the look of the bezel on the rose gold. I've decided on .14 for the stone size. Do you think rose gold is good for an everyday/lifetime/timeless piece or is it a bit trendy?



I think it is perfect!


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

princessmc said:


> Choosing the right metal is so hard. I like the yg but like the look of the bezel on the rose gold. I've decided on .14 for the stone size. Do you think rose gold is good for an everyday/lifetime/timeless piece or is it a bit trendy?



I have the exact same piece. I wish, the diamond was a little bit bigger. But I am really happy with rose gold. [emoji106] I wear it always! 24/7!


----------



## MatAllston

princessmc said:


> Choosing the right metal is so hard. I like the yg but like the look of the bezel on the rose gold. I've decided on .14 for the stone size. Do you think rose gold is good for an everyday/lifetime/timeless piece or is it a bit trendy?



I think RG is perfect for every day. I wear my RG and platinum DBTY 247. I don't wear my YG and silver DBTY often.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Do you ladies have issues with your necklace turning so that the clasp ends up in the front and your pendant in the back? No matter how many times I fix it, the next time I check it's off center or to the back again. This has made me not want to wear it as much.


----------



## pookybear

AnnaFreud said:


> Do you ladies have issues with your necklace turning so that the clasp ends up in the front and your pendant in the back? No matter how many times I fix it, the next time I check it's off center or to the back again. This has made me not want to wear it as much.



I have the same issue! I think it's just because of the weight of the clasp is heavier than the pendant itself

Would love to hear if anyone has a solution to this! I have a 0.15 yg (or is it 0.14... shoot I forget need to look it up) and have the issue


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

AnnaFreud said:


> Do you ladies have issues with your necklace turning so that the clasp ends up in the front and your pendant in the back? No matter how many times I fix it, the next time I check it's off center or to the back again. This has made me not want to wear it as much.





pookybear said:


> I have the same issue! I think it's just because of the weight of the clasp is heavier than the pendant itself
> 
> Would love to hear if anyone has a solution to this! I have a 0.15 yg (or is it 0.14... shoot I forget need to look it up) and have the issue



Are your necklaces 16"? I extended the chain to 47 cm (so almost 2 inches extra). It still turns around my neck but I never see the clasp, it doesn't turn that much anymore. I am thinking about one more inch anyway.


----------



## Zucnarf

pookybear said:


> I have the same issue! I think it's just because of the weight of the clasp is heavier than the pendant itself
> 
> Would love to hear if anyone has a solution to this! I have a 0.15 yg (or is it 0.14... shoot I forget need to look it up) and have the issue



Mine is 0.17 I think in yg and it moves a little bit on the side (1 inch maximum)


----------



## Karolina36

pookybear said:


> I have the same issue! I think it's just because of the weight of the clasp is heavier than the pendant itself
> 
> Would love to hear if anyone has a solution to this! I have a 0.15 yg (or is it 0.14... shoot I forget need to look it up) and have the issue



I was told by Tiffany's sales associate that going up to .30 in diamond will eliminate the issue of the stone "traveling" to the back.


----------



## Jadewah

Karolina36 said:


> I was told by Tiffany's sales associate that going up to .30 in diamond will eliminate the issue of the stone "traveling" to the back.



I'm not sure how much turning everyone is experiencing, but mine is a .44 YG and it still turns from time to time. Maybe it lessens it if it's larger? Not sure how often it's occurring for everyone else


----------



## lovely_bag

pookybear said:


> I have the same issue! I think it's just because of the weight of the clasp is heavier than the pendant itself
> 
> Would love to hear if anyone has a solution to this! I have a 0.15 yg (or is it 0.14... shoot I forget need to look it up) and have the issue


My impression was, that this just happens with this necklace.

DBTY originally were not designed as a solitaire-necklace.
Elsa Peretti's solitares like the bean or the heart and also the DBTY pear can remain in the centre position, because they can move freely along the chain.

In my eyes there is 1 solution for DBTY solitaires:
The person who wears the necklace is a stress free, relaxed person, that does not bother where the solitaire rests.
I for myself can say I am 100% NOT that person. That's why I stay away from DBTY solitaires.


----------



## DiorKiss

i2uby said:


> I've been stalking this thread for a while since I fell in love with the DBTY design. I initially purchased the Elsa Peretti 0.07 sterling silver as it looked bigger than 0.08 & 0.12 in platinum. I took a picture of it and didn't like it on me so I exchanged it for 0.17 platinum on 16" chain, the very next day.  If you are going to choose a platinum piece, anything above 0.14 carat, the culet will poke you. I think the 0.17 is the perfect size for me but it didn't come with a diamond certificate so I upgraded my diamond to 0.18 carat to ensure a diamond valuation. I was looking for anything between 0.18 to 0.22. The 0.17 had a larger table surface and it was on par with the 0.2 but the price wasn't.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I purchased a 14k white gold 15" 0.1 carat diamond DBTY on Etsy. I have two pictures below to compare the 0.1 against my 0.18 carat platinum and they are both beautiful. The only difference is, the price for the 0.1 carat (14k white gold) was $300 CAD and the 0.18 carat (platinum) was $2500 CAD. I love them both and have no intentions of returning any of these necklaces.
> 
> 0.07 Sterling silver 16"    |   0.17 platinum 16"      | 0.18 platinum 16" & 0.1 14k white gold 15" comparison



Oh my gosh, I think I saw your pictures on Etsy - I've been looking at the exact same necklace in gold!
I'm currently debating whether I should get a silver 0.03 DBTY from Tiffany's, or a gold 0.1 from Etsy (they're more or less the same price). With Etsy I'll get a bigger carat and gold instead of silver, so the choice should be clear, but... Tiffany's!


----------



## i2uby

You have a really good eye! I ended up keeping both necklaces. The price difference was CAD $300 (14k white gold 0.1 carat SI1 G) versus CAD $2500 (platinum 0.18 carat VS1 G, no fluorescence, excellent polish and symmetry). You can't even tell the diamond apart, both sparkle like crazy. The quality of the gold is great from that Etsy seller. I actually get more compliments from the Etsy necklace because the metal looks whiter. If you don't care about the packaging or branding, please buy from them. I am currently waiting for the arrival of my matching bracelet  remember, with gold, you never have to take it off when you shower. That was the winner for me. Also, the bezel is thicker so it looks more like the sterling silver or rose gold style from Tiffany. You can't go wrong with either of these choices though. ))) please let me know what you end up picking! Would love to see your final conclusion!


----------



## tailo555

i2uby said:


> You have a really good eye! I ended up keeping both necklaces. The price difference was CAD $300 (14k white gold 0.1 carat SI1 G) versus CAD $2500 (platinum 0.18 carat VS1 G, no fluorescence, excellent polish and symmetry). You can't even tell the diamond apart, both sparkle like crazy. The quality of the gold is great from that Etsy seller. I actually get more compliments from the Etsy necklace because the metal looks whiter. If you don't care about the packaging or branding, please buy from them. I am currently waiting for the arrival of my matching bracelet  remember, with gold, you never have to take it off when you shower. That was the winner for me. Also, the bezel is thicker so it looks more like the sterling silver or rose gold style from Tiffany. You can't go wrong with either of these choices though. ))) please let me know what you end up picking! Would love to see your final conclusion!


 
Which seller on etsy?


----------



## princessmc

Thank you everyone for your help! This thread has been an incredible resource.  I prefer the YG but liked the thicker bezel of the RG. Here is mine:


----------



## cheremushki

This question is for those of you who have YG DBTY.. Do you sleep with it and never take it off?  Will the chain be strong enough to be worn all day or to sleep with?


----------



## staceyjan

cheremushki said:


> This question is for those of you who have YG DBTY.. Do you sleep with it and never take it off?  Will the chain be strong enough to be worn all day or to sleep with?



I sleep with my plat necklace and both my WG bracelets.


----------



## staceyjan

Karolina36 said:


> I was told by Tiffany's sales associate that going up to .30 in diamond will eliminate the issue of the stone "traveling" to the back.


Mine is .385 and it always is traveling.  My mother has a .5 and it hardly ever moves on me.


----------



## Jadewah

cheremushki said:


> This question is for those of you who have YG DBTY.. Do you sleep with it and never take it off?  Will the chain be strong enough to be worn all day or to sleep with?



I have a YG. I always wear it even when I sleep or shower. The only exception is if it's being cleaned or I'm going into a pool/water park. I've never had any issues.


----------



## Zucnarf

Jadewah said:


> I have a YG. I always wear it even when I sleep or shower. The only exception is if it's being cleaned or I'm going into a pool/water park. I've never had any issues.



Me too


----------



## cheremushki

Thanks guys!



Jadewah said:


> I have a YG. I always wear it even when I sleep or shower. The only exception is if it's being cleaned or I'm going into a pool/water park. I've never had any issues.





Zucnarf said:


> Me too


----------



## staceyjan

DiorKiss said:


> Oh my gosh, I think I saw your pictures on Etsy - I've been looking at the exact same necklace in gold!
> I'm currently debating whether I should get a silver 0.03 DBTY from Tiffany's, or a gold 0.1 from Etsy (they're more or less the same price). With Etsy I'll get a bigger carat and gold instead of silver, so the choice should be clear, but... Tiffany's!


Did you make a decision? I'm also contemplating buying from that Etsy seller or Brian Gavin (whom I purchased from before and love) but, is more $.


----------



## mchw

tailo555 said:


> Which seller on etsy?



Yes I'd love to know the seller please [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## img

DH bought me this beauty for my birthday last week!  0.17 in platinum!


----------



## lilsweetie

img said:


> DH bought me this beauty for my birthday last week!  0.17 in platinum!


Congratulations! Looks lovely on you. We are almost twins  Mine is 0.16 (I think) in Platinum.


----------



## lilsweetie

mchw said:


> Yes I'd love to know the seller please [emoji7][emoji173]️


It is JSVConcept
https://www.etsy.com/listing/466509298/bezel-set-diamond-necklace-03-ct-diamond?ref=shop_home_feat_4


----------



## lovemyrescues

Happy Birthday to me from my husband.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

i2uby said:


> I've been stalking this thread for a while since I fell in love with the DBTY design. I initially purchased the Elsa Peretti 0.07 sterling silver as it looked bigger than 0.08 & 0.12 in platinum. I took a picture of it and didn't like it on me so I exchanged it for 0.17 platinum on 16" chain, the very next day.  If you are going to choose a platinum piece, anything above 0.14 carat, the culet will poke you. I think the 0.17 is the perfect size for me but it didn't come with a diamond certificate so I upgraded my diamond to 0.18 carat to ensure a diamond valuation. I was looking for anything between 0.18 to 0.22. The 0.17 had a larger table surface and it was on par with the 0.2 but the price wasn't.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I purchased a 14k white gold 15" 0.1 carat diamond DBTY on Etsy. I have two pictures below to compare the 0.1 against my 0.18 carat platinum and they are both beautiful. The only difference is, the price for the 0.1 carat (14k white gold) was $300 CAD and the 0.18 carat (platinum) was $2500 CAD. I love them both and have no intentions of returning any of these necklaces.
> 
> 0.07 Sterling silver 16"    |   0.17 platinum 16"      | 0.18 platinum 16" & 0.1 14k white gold 15" comparison


Love your necklaces!!  Thanks to you I'm looking to purchase w/Etsy too.  How do you like it so far?  I am looking to purchase 0.1 or bigger.  I do have the Tiffany's 0.07.


----------



## Violet Bleu

lgreenfield said:


> Happy Birthday to me from my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503181


What size is this one?


----------



## lovemyrescues

Violet Bleu said:


> What size is this one?


Funny I have to ask!  Not big enough to have a certificate, that I know.


----------



## big bad mama

I just bought a .12 ct 14k yellow gold necklace at Gemvara for a really good price. If you sign up they will send you a coupon so the necklace is even cheaper. I can't wait to see it. I've read and heard good reviews of their jewelry. Also you can pick the color chain you would like ( 14k yellow gold, platinum, silver, etc.).


----------



## Violet Bleu

lgreenfield said:


> Funny I have to ask!  Not big enough to have a certificate, that I know.


It looks like a great size! I'd be curious to know.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Violet Bleu said:


> It looks like a great size! I'd be curious to know.



I'll have to ask them next time I am there. It was a gift from my husband so I feel funny asking him. But I know that I didn't get a certificate so it's less than whatever you need for a certificate.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Violet Bleu said:


> It looks like a great size! I'd be curious to know.



Found it! .18


----------



## March786

Happy 7th year wedding anniversary present from my wonderful husband
I love it


----------



## miasra

March786 said:


> Happy 7th year wedding anniversary present from my wonderful husband
> I love it



Can you please model this necklace?


----------



## miasra

My babies! [emoji7]


----------



## March786

miasra said:


> Can you please model this necklace?



Sure, give me a few days and I'll post it [emoji4]


----------



## lovemyrescues

Violet Bleu said:


> It looks like a great size! I'd be curious to know.



Here it is on.


----------



## March786

miasra said:


> Can you please model this necklace?



Here you go
[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## miasra

March786 said:


> Here you go
> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3516375



Gorgeous!! [emoji7]
Thank you for taking the time to do this.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Did anyone shorten their necklace?  I know I want to shorten mine but looking for some guidance on where it should hit


----------



## March786

miasra said:


> Gorgeous!! [emoji7]
> Thank you for taking the time to do this.



Thankyou and your very welcome [emoji4]


----------



## Tankgirl

I've shortened several (see attached photo).  As to where it should hit, that's entirely up to you.  You'll know where you want it to hit, especially in relation to the clothes you wear.
View attachment 3519372


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> I've shortened several (see attached photo).  As to where it should hit, that's entirely up to you.  You'll know where you want it to hit, especially in relation to the clothes you wear.
> View attachment 3519372



It looks like I uploaded the wrong photo.  Here's what I should have attached:


----------



## KensingtonUK

Tankgirl said:


> It looks like I uploaded the wrong photo.  Here's what I should have attached:
> View attachment 3520614



Thanks!! Got it shortened to 15 inches!! So happy!


----------



## kbcrew

Tankgirl said:


> It looks like I uploaded the wrong photo.  Here's what I should have attached:
> View attachment 3520614



Your necklaces are beautiful! Could you tell me what diamond size they each are? Thanks!


----------



## Tankgirl

kbcrew said:


> Your necklaces are beautiful! Could you tell me what diamond size they each are? Thanks!



From the shortest to the longest, they are .03, .07, and .17.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Tankgirl said:


> From the shortest to the longest, they are .03, .07, and .17.



Wow they look so much bigger! I would have guess the last one was at least .5


----------



## Violet Bleu

lgreenfield said:


> Here it is on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513978


Sorry for the late reply! It's a great size! What a beautiful gift!


----------



## lovemyrescues

T


Violet Bleu said:


> Sorry for the late reply! It's a great size! What a beautiful gift!


Thanks!


----------



## Jordyaddict

I would love to see pictures


----------



## Jordyaddict

prettyinblue said:


> I just wanted to say that I have the .03 in sterling silver and I find it plenty big for me! I notice the larger sizes are most talked about on here (and they're beautiful as well), but for anyone considering a smaller size, I honestly love my .03! I personally like small, delicate jewelry and wanted something to be able to be worn daily that wouldn't be heavy and that would match everything! My tiny diamond sparkles a lot and I definitely think it shows up. The look I was looking for was just a small sparkle at the neck on a thin chain, and I think mine is perfect! I love looking at everyone's DBTY's on here and the larger diamonds look lovely as well! I just wanted to point out that the .03 is a great option as well! If anyone would like pictures of mine I can post some!





Jordyaddict said:


> I would love to see pictures



I would love to see picture


----------



## gazoo

Tankgirl said:


> I've shortened several (see attached photo).  As to where it should hit, that's entirely up to you.  You'll know where you want it to hit, especially in relation to the clothes you wear.
> View attachment 3519372



This photo is gorgeous!! Love that longer piece especially.


----------



## Tankgirl

gazoo said:


> This photo is gorgeous!! Love that longer piece especially.



So glad you like it.


----------



## Dawn

prettyinblue said:


> I just wanted to say that I have the .03 in sterling silver and I find it plenty big for me! I notice the larger sizes are most talked about on here (and they're beautiful as well), but for anyone considering a smaller size, I honestly love my .03! I personally like small, delicate jewelry and wanted something to be able to be worn daily that wouldn't be heavy and that would match everything! My tiny diamond sparkles a lot and I definitely think it shows up. The look I was looking for was just a small sparkle at the neck on a thin chain, and I think mine is perfect! I love looking at everyone's DBTY's on here and the larger diamonds look lovely as well! I just wanted to point out that the .03 is a great option as well! If anyone would like pictures of mine I can post some!



I would love to see! I'm trying to decide between the .03 and .05 for Christmas


----------



## pepper15

I too, have the .03 in silver and I love it!


----------



## Azjv

a


----------



## i2uby

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love your necklaces!!  Thanks to you I'm looking to purchase w/Etsy too.  How do you like it so far?  I am looking to purchase 0.1 or bigger.  I do have the Tiffany's 0.07.


Thank you so much! I love them both very much. I've been wearing the necklaces 24/7 since I got them  I ended up with a trio diamond by the yard bracelet in 14k white gold too from the same Etsy seller. I also never take that one off either. I'm really happy with my 0.1 carat, it fits the dainty/minimal style I am going for. I hope you find what you like!!! I'd love to know which seller you end up with


----------



## MatAllston

My 32 inch silver DBTY. I like the fact that I can wear this two ways.


----------



## prettyinblue

Jordyaddict said:


> I would love to see picture


I don't have a great close-up picture in good lighting, but I will post one asap!


----------



## kbcrew

Does anyone have a DBTY necklace with the colored stone? They seem beautiful online, but am wondering if they are as nice in person. Any pictures would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Grande Latte

I've seen the emerald one. It's so pretty.!


----------



## Grande Latte

I know this is not a celebrity wearing Tiffany's but here's a beautiful DBTY Sienna Miller is wearing.


----------



## Dawn

Bad pic but here is my sterling silver 0.05. I wanted something dainty for daily wear and I love it!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Dawn said:


> Bad pic but here is my sterling silver 0.05. I wanted something dainty for daily wear and I love it!



Looks great on you! I love how Tiffany diamonds sparkle...no matter what size they are.


----------



## lauren!

After years of lusting an reading this board... I finally took the plunge and just placed my order for DBTY!!! I ordered 0.14 ct in platinum. I can't wait to share a photo with you all! Thanks to everyone for sharing their photos and thoughts, I have lived vicariously through you for years 

PS. I'm already planning my next DBTY purchase. I'm thinking rose gold... hehe


----------



## Tankgirl

lauren! said:


> After years of lusting an reading this board... I finally took the plunge and just placed my order for DBTY!!! I ordered 0.14 ct in platinum. I can't wait to share a photo with you all! Thanks to everyone for sharing their photos and thoughts, I have lived vicariously through you for years
> 
> PS. I'm already planning my next DBTY purchase. I'm thinking rose gold... hehe



You'll love the DBTY in RG!


----------



## staceyjan

lauren! said:


> After years of lusting an reading this board... I finally took the plunge and just placed my order for DBTY!!! I ordered 0.14 ct in platinum. I can't wait to share a photo with you all! Thanks to everyone for sharing their photos and thoughts, I have lived vicariously through you for years
> 
> PS. I'm already planning my next DBTY purchase. I'm thinking rose gold... hehe


This is me! I am trying to wait to go as large as possible, too.


----------



## staceyjan

kbcrew said:


> Does anyone have a DBTY necklace with the colored stone? They seem beautiful online, but am wondering if they are as nice in person. Any pictures would be greatly appreciated


I think there was a CBTY thread started.  I remember posting a pic.  My DD has the pink stone necklace and bracelet.  She is very petite and it is fine for her but really disappears on me.  I think her sizes are the smallest stones that they offer.


----------



## Rose71

lovely_bag said:


> Having an alternative solitaire-pendant-necklace at hand – custommade (takes 2 weeks) from a local artisan-goldsmith where I can pick the stone and setting & chain are made of "Fair gold" from a local jewellery – helps.
> 
> So here is the modelling pic:
> 0.52ct
> My friend was just taking snapshots, she did not manage to take a photo from the front. The lighting was difficult.
> 
> PS: no poking! Absolutely no poking.  The stone is pointy, but it's so lightweight, it was nice to wear.


It looks amazing. And I have really understand, that you gave the order to a lokal goldsmith? Can I ask what did you payed for this beauty necklace? When I read how Tiffany by the yard pokes, a unique one is perhaps better. thx


----------



## MatAllston

My 0.05c in YG.


----------



## mintchocs

Hi everyone, I just received a 0.14 DBTY in platinum from DH for our wedding anniversary, and started obsessively reading through this thread.. Then I saw some of your pics of the 3 stone DBTY! I fell in love!! 
Now I'm having second thoughts about the 0.14 and whether it seems a bit too simple, and I'm thinking of returning my 0.14 (within 30 days of purchase) and getting a 3 stone 0.15tcw instead.
Tell me ladies, is the 3 stone too much for daily wear? And will it hold up to being worn 24/7? 
Any ladies with a 3 stone DBTY please share pics! TIA!!

This is my 0.14 plat below


----------



## MatAllston

mintchocs said:


> Hi everyone, I just received a 0.14 DBTY in platinum from DH for our wedding anniversary, and started obsessively reading through this thread.. Then I saw some of your pics of the 3 stone DBTY! I fell in love!!
> Now I'm having second thoughts about the 0.14 and whether it seems a bit too simple, and I'm thinking of returning my 0.14 (within 30 days of purchase) and getting a 3 stone 0.15tcw instead.
> Tell me ladies, is the 3 stone too much for daily wear? And will it hold up to being worn 24/7?
> Any ladies with a 3 stone DBTY please share pics! TIA!!
> 
> This is my 0.14 plat below



I think the 0.14 looks lovely on you. If you are not 100 sure, go back and try on the 3 stones. I personally like the single stone on you. In terms of durability on the 3 stones, don't worry, you can wear it 247. I have several DBTY bracelets in platinum and RG and I have been wearing them 247 for years now.


----------



## mintchocs

MatAllston said:


> I think the 0.14 looks lovely on you. If you are not 100 sure, go back and try on the 3 stones. I personally like the single stone on you. In terms of durability on the 3 stones, don't worry, you can wear it 247. I have several DBTY bracelets in platinum and RG and I have been wearing them 247 for years now.



Thank you for your advice!! I'll be calling up my local store to see if they have the 3 stone DBTY available and go try!


----------



## lauren!

0.14 in platinum


----------



## mintchocs

I chose the 3 stone DBTY plat in the end.. over the 0.14 solitaire DH got for me.. DH is a bit grumpy I took his gift in for exchange but I thought that I might as well choose something I liked if we were paying so much for it!


----------



## Dawn

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Looks great on you! I love how Tiffany diamonds sparkle...no matter what size they are.


Thank you! I love it so much. I haven't taken it off!


----------



## gazoo

mintchocs said:


> View attachment 3580982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose the 3 stone DBTY plat in the end.. over the 0.14 solitaire DH got for me.. DH is a bit grumpy I took his gift in for exchange but I thought that I might as well choose something I liked if we were paying so much for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580982



Gorgeous!! Congratulations! What size are the stones, and what's the length?


----------



## mintchocs

It's 0.3tcw so 0.1ct per stone! The 16" and 18" were actually the same price (strange...) and the SA suggested I pick the 18" since I can take it back to be shortened for free within half a year. 
I think I _will_ bring it back to be shortened to 16" soon.. 18" seems a bit too long and grown up for me (I'm in mid to late 20's) ​


----------



## MatAllston

mintchocs said:


> It's 0.3tcw so 0.1ct per stone! The 16" and 18" were actually the same price (strange...) and the SA suggested I pick the 18" since I can take it back to be shortened for free within half a year.
> I think I _will_ bring it back to be shortened to 16" soon.. 18" seems a bit too long and grown up for me (I'm in mid to late 20's) ​



Another option is to add a jump ring so you can wear it at 16 and 18 inches. I like the 18 on you by the way.


----------



## mintchocs

MatAllston said:


> Another option is to add a jump ring so you can wear it at 16 and 18 inches. I like the 18 on you by the way.


That's a good idea! But do I bring it to a jeweller or do it myself?  
How exactly does it work so I can wear it at both lengths? Sorry for the silly question..


----------



## MatAllston

mintchocs said:


> That's a good idea! But do I bring it to a jeweller or do it myself?
> How exactly does it work so I can wear it at both lengths? Sorry for the silly question..



Tiffany should be able to do it for you free of charge. Tiffany had lengthened a couple of my diamond pendants for free, and I asked them to add the jump ring like the one here so I could wear my pendant at 16 or 17 inch.


----------



## mintchocs

MatAllston said:


> Tiffany should be able to do it for you free of charge. Tiffany had lengthened a couple of my diamond pendants for free, and I asked them to add the jump ring like the one here so I could wear my pendant at 16 or 17 inch.



Great! I'll ask my SA hope they can do it for free!


----------



## Louish

ammpt0831 said:


> Yes, they're both the same length - 16 inches.  I don't wear them separately - meaning the 2 necklaces are attached to each other when worn.  I attach one end of the platinum chain to the opposite end of the YG chain, thus forming 1 very long necklace, wind it around my  neck, and then attach the the remaining ends together.  I just center the diamonds and position the 0.08 over the 0.37 and voila!  It might sound complicated but it works for me (as I do not want to shorten either necklace).  It's much easier for me to create the layered effect this way but the need to adjust them from time to time will always be there.



Would you mind showing me a modelling pic of this? Thanks so much x


----------



## joseybird

MatAllston said:


> Tiffany should be able to do it for you free of charge. Tiffany had lengthened a couple of my diamond pendants for free, and I asked them to add the jump ring like the one here so I could wear my pendant at 16 or 17 inch.



Ohhh! I was told it would cost $100 to lengthen a platinum chain 2 inches (I want to be able to wear my necklace at 16" or 18"). So a jump ring would be free? Or does it vary from store to store? Does it matter that the pendant is "fixed" on the chain? (ie would the necklace sit crooked afterwards). Thanks!


----------



## BPC

duplicate post


----------



## BPC

joseybird said:


> Ohhh! I was told it would cost $100 to lengthen a platinum chain 2 inches (I want to be able to wear my necklace at 16" or 18"). So a jump ring would be free? Or does it vary from store to store? Does it matter that the pendant is "fixed" on the chain? (ie would the necklace sit crooked afterwards). Thanks!


Oooh.. which store was this?
The one here, on Wall st. in Manhattan charges something like $75 per inch for RG. That's how much my hubs paid to get one extended for me.


----------



## joseybird

BPC said:


> Oooh.. which store was this?
> The one here, on Wall st. in Manhattan charges something like $75 per inch for RG. That's how much my hubs paid to get one extended for me.



Weird! The store at The Westchester in Weschester, NY.


----------



## BPC

joseybird said:


> Weird! The store at The Westchester in Weschester, NY.


Doesn't make sense, it's the same area. I need to find the receipt. Unless they're just arbitrarily coming up with a price, but that would be very strange.


----------



## MatAllston

joseybird said:


> Ohhh! I was told it would cost $100 to lengthen a platinum chain 2 inches (I want to be able to wear my necklace at 16" or 18"). So a jump ring would be free? Or does it vary from store to store? Does it matter that the pendant is "fixed" on the chain? (ie would the necklace sit crooked afterwards). Thanks!



$100 is insane. I did that twice but right after I had purchased my pendants. I was informed that they could add up to 3 inches for free. I guess it depends from store to store. One of my pendants was a fixed pendant. They added a jump ring and an inch from 16 to 17. They did a great job by adding half an inch on    each side of the chain so that the pendant stays even.


----------



## BPC

I found the receipt. It's showing 175 plus tax. 
This was for a 16" RG chain that I had extended to 20". So my hubs must of been high when he said $75 an inch. It came out to $43.75 per inch for Rose gold.


----------



## mintchocs

I'm based in Hong Kong and dropped my necklace off at Tiffany's to get a jump ring inserted a few days ago, was charged HKD750 which is about USD100! Mine was platinum by the way
I was told it's free to shorten the necklace within 6 months of purchasing it, any lengthening or adding jump rings would need to pay extra


----------



## paula3boys

joseybird said:


> Ohhh! I was told it would cost $100 to lengthen a platinum chain 2 inches (I want to be able to wear my necklace at 16" or 18"). So a jump ring would be free? Or does it vary from store to store? Does it matter that the pendant is "fixed" on the chain? (ie would the necklace sit crooked afterwards). Thanks!





MatAllston said:


> $100 is insane. I did that twice but right after I had purchased my pendants. I was informed that they could add up to 3 inches for free. I guess it depends from store to store. One of my pendants was a fixed pendant. They added a jump ring and an inch from 16 to 17. They did a great job by adding half an inch on    each side of the chain so that the pendant stays even.



I have always been told they charge to lengthen chains. I was able to get my pink double hearts lengthened to 18 in from 16 at no charge as I made a valid point that the blue is offered in both lengths at no additional charge so pink should be also. However, when I called to place phone order and asked, they said no. I had to go into store to get it done. The other chains I have wanted done were silver and I was told it would be $50 to go from 16 to 18 on silver.


----------



## Louish

So excited to share!


----------



## Rose71

Here is mine. RG .07 ct. Length 16 i think. With spot (in the evening) without spot with daylight and 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
backside to show the lock. In pics it looks so big, but it is a cute little diamond.


----------



## hedonista

I noticed many resellers don't actually list the carat weight of the diamond. How do you tell how big the diamond is? 

I am looking for one that is around .33 ct. Can someone with a similar size DBTY necklace do me a favor and measure the pendant and diamond size for me? 
Is there any place that authenticate Tiffany jewelry? TIA!


----------



## staceyjan

hedonista said:


> I noticed many resellers don't actually list the carat weight of the diamond. How do you tell how big the diamond is?
> 
> I am looking for one that is around .33 ct. Can someone with a similar size DBTY necklace do me a favor and measure the pendant and diamond size for me?
> Is there any place that authenticate Tiffany jewelry? TIA!


This is my BGD:
Hearts and Arrows Round
ID : AGS-104070421015
Carat 0.351
Color I
Clarity SI1
Measurements 4.53 x 4.55 x 2.79 mm


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

hedonista said:


> I noticed many resellers don't actually list the carat weight of the diamond. How do you tell how big the diamond is?
> 
> I am looking for one that is around .33 ct. Can someone with a similar size DBTY necklace do me a favor and measure the pendant and diamond size for me?
> Is there any place that authenticate Tiffany jewelry? TIA!



http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-To-Spot-Fake-Tiffany-Jewelry-/10000000001241859/g.html

It might be helpful [emoji4]


----------



## gazoo

hedonista said:


> I noticed many resellers don't actually list the carat weight of the diamond. How do you tell how big the diamond is?
> 
> I am looking for one that is around .33 ct. Can someone with a similar size DBTY necklace do me a favor and measure the pendant and diamond size for me?
> Is there any place that authenticate Tiffany jewelry? TIA!



It's terribly frustrating as unless the seller has a receipt to prove it,  you just don't know. I try to have them photograph the stone on a dime to get a gauge of things and because I've had several sizes I feel more confident that way. Sadly, I've had friends buy ".25's" on eBay that ended up being only  .08 when they arrived. They returned them as SNAD (Significantly Not As Described), after verifying the size being wrong at Tiffany. It's a gamble but sometimes you get lucky and get a bigger one that you thought you'd get. Even if you find one with a receipt, get to Tiffany's to verify everything is ok.

I don't have a .33 to photograph for you. Maybe someone else here does. HTH!


----------



## Babsiegirl

gazoo said:


> It's terribly frustrating as unless the seller has a receipt to prove it,  you just don't know. I try to have them photograph the stone on a dime to get a gauge of things and because I've had several sizes I feel more confident that way. Sadly, I've had friends buy ".25's" on eBay that ended up being only  .08 when they arrived. They returned them as SNAD (Significantly Not As Described), after verifying the size being wrong at Tiffany. It's a gamble but sometimes you get lucky and get a bigger one that you thought you'd get. Even if you find one with a receipt, get to Tiffany's to verify everything is ok.
> 
> I don't have a .33 to photograph for you. Maybe someone else here does. HTH![/QUOTE.      Here's my .33 Ct. in rose gold. Just love it!


----------



## Babsiegirl

I don't know why the quote attached to gazoo post. Tried to delete it but couldn't.


----------



## hedonista

gazoo said:


> It's terribly frustrating as unless the seller has a receipt to prove it,  you just don't know. I try to have them photograph the stone on a dime to get a gauge of things and because I've had several sizes I feel more confident that way. Sadly, I've had friends buy ".25's" on eBay that ended up being only  .08 when they arrived. They returned them as SNAD (Significantly Not As Described), after verifying the size being wrong at Tiffany. It's a gamble but sometimes you get lucky and get a bigger one that you thought you'd get. Even if you find one with a receipt, get to Tiffany's to verify everything is ok.
> 
> I don't have a .33 to photograph for you. Maybe someone else here does. HTH!



Thank you, everyone! Yes, trying to find a DBTY necklace on the second-hand has been extremely difficult. I've been asking sellers to measure the diamond diameter for me to get an idea of the size. 

How do you verify carat size at Tiffany's? Can I straight up ask them or do I compare several necklaces and figure it out myself? I feel like they might frown upon second-hand purchases. Will they authenticate for you at the store? Or is there an online service like authenticate4u that will authenticate Tiffany and Cartier jewelry?


----------



## hedonista

Babsiegirl, your necklace is beautiful! Is that a .33 ct? Can you measure the diameter (without the gold setting) of the diamond for me, please? Thank you!


----------



## gazoo

hedonista said:


> Thank you, everyone! Yes, trying to find a DBTY necklace on the second-hand has been extremely difficult. I've been asking sellers to measure the diamond diameter for me to get an idea of the size.
> 
> How do you verify carat size at Tiffany's? Can I straight up ask them or do I compare several necklaces and figure it out myself? I feel like they might frown upon second-hand purchases. Will they authenticate for you at the store? Or is there an online service like authenticate4u that will authenticate Tiffany and Cartier jewelry?



It depends on how nice the SA is, honestly. With me I've been lucky, I go in and say I don't know what size mine is and want to look at larger ones to layer and hand my DBTY it to them. They usually look at it and will ball park it and then pull out the size they think it is before finding a larger stone for me to try on. Then I check theirs out side by side next to mine to verify the size. It's worked so far for me. They've never asked me where or how I got it.  HTH!!


----------



## Babsiegirl

hedonista said:


> Babsiegirl, your necklace is beautiful! Is that a .33 ct? Can you measure the diameter (without the gold setting) of the diamond for me, please? Thank you!



Ok. I will when I get home.


----------



## Babsiegirl

hedonista said:


> Babsiegirl, your necklace is beautiful! Is that a .33 ct? Can you measure the diameter (without the gold setting) of the diamond for me, please? Thank you!



It's about 4.4 mm.


----------



## andreaxabc

BPC said:


> Doesn't make sense, it's the same area. I need to find the receipt. Unless they're just arbitrarily coming up with a price, but that would be very strange.



Just wanted to chime in, I thought they did extension up to two inches for free? I just bought my .17 ct platinum DBTY yesterday (thanks to much enabling from this thread), but the 16 inch was way too short (not trendy choker length but actually choking me...) and I asked for it to be extended to 18 inches. I was not charged for this, just for the necklace. This was at the Fifth Ave store.

Seems arbitrary for them to decide whether to charge someone for an extension, unless it's within a certain period of time?


----------



## BPC

andreaxabc said:


> Just wanted to chime in, I thought they did extension up to two inches for free? I just bought my .17 ct platinum DBTY yesterday (thanks to much enabling from this thread), but the 16 inch was way too short (not trendy choker length but actually choking me...) and I asked for it to be extended to 18 inches. I was not charged for this, just for the necklace. This was at the Fifth Ave store.
> 
> Seems arbitrary for them to decide whether to charge someone for an extension, unless it's within a certain period of time?



Someone said they won't charge if you do at the time of purchase.
I had mine for close to a year before deciding to have it lengthened.. so who knows..


----------



## paula3boys

andreaxabc said:


> Just wanted to chime in, I thought they did extension up to two inches for free? I just bought my .17 ct platinum DBTY yesterday (thanks to much enabling from this thread), but the 16 inch was way too short (not trendy choker length but actually choking me...) and I asked for it to be extended to 18 inches. I was not charged for this, just for the necklace. This was at the Fifth Ave store.
> 
> Seems arbitrary for them to decide whether to charge someone for an extension, unless it's within a certain period of time?





BPC said:


> Someone said they won't charge if you do at the time of purchase.
> I had mine for close to a year before deciding to have it lengthened.. so who knows..



There is no consistency in the way they decide. When I called to order to customer service, they were going to charge $50 for the two inches (16 to 18). When I went into the store, I was able to convince them to do so at no charge to me. This was at the time of initial purchase for both attempts.


----------



## Miss.Peke

I was looking on the Australian website in Dec last year and pretty sure there was no price difference for the chain length...


----------



## hedonista

Babsiegirl said:


> It's about 4.4 mm.


Thanks so much, hun!


----------



## Azjv

I came home with a .29 rose gold a few days ago. I'm pale and freckly and liked how the RG chain disappeared more against my skin so the diamond was floating. I had intended to get a .17 platinum, or a three stone, but they had very few options in store and I couldn't even try these on. (Tip: don't go two days after Valentines.) The platinum I did try was somehow very blingy on me and was more about the chain than the diamond.  So, I love it my RG in inside lighting, but it's maybe a bit coppery looking outside. It's my first RG piece so I don't know.... I might exchange for platinum, or start saving for RG studs.


----------



## BPC

Looks lovely on you, and such a great size.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

Does anyone have something like 0.40 ct single stone one. I wanna get one but I am a little bit scared of if it is too big, cause it is such a delicate piece. I don't want it seem like a big rock on such a thin chain.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Azjv said:


> I came home with a .29 rose gold a few days ago. I'm pale and freckly and liked how the RG chain disappeared more against my skin so the diamond was floating. I had intended to get a .17 platinum, or a three stone, but they had very few options in store and I couldn't even try these on. (Tip: don't go two days after Valentines.) The platinum I did try was somehow very blingy on me and was more about the chain than the diamond.  So, I love it my RG in inside lighting, but it's maybe a bit coppery looking outside. It's my first RG piece so I don't know.... I might exchange for platinum, or start saving for RG studs.
> View attachment 3612164
> View attachment 3612165
> View attachment 3612185



I think it looks great on you! Live with it for a while and see if you change your mind.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Azjv said:


> I came home with a .29 rose gold a few days ago. I'm pale and freckly and liked how the RG chain disappeared more against my skin so the diamond was floating. I had intended to get a .17 platinum, or a three stone, but they had very few options in store and I couldn't even try these on. (Tip: don't go two days after Valentines.) The platinum I did try was somehow very blingy on me and was more about the chain than the diamond.  So, I love it my RG in inside lighting, but it's maybe a bit coppery looking outside. It's my first RG piece so I don't know.... I might exchange for platinum, or start saving for RG studs.
> View attachment 3612164
> View attachment 3612165
> View attachment 3612185


This info may be inaccurate, but your comment caught my attention. Does your DBTY have the thinner bezel? I'm asking because I have a smaller 0.10 DBTY in RG. I believe the larger RG DBTY have a thin bezel like platinum and gold. When I compared my RG DBTY to the larger ones, I noticed they were more copper in color compared to mine. It could have been random, but there could be something to it. Even the SA noticed but had no explanation.


----------



## Violet Bleu

For reference, this is my 0.10 RG DBTY


----------



## Louish

I really hope you can help me... & quickly! Tomorrow I am giving my jeweller a round 0.15ct diamond to turn into a DBTY style necklace. However, I am undecided as to what colour metal suits me better - RG, YG or WG. I have included a photo of my SS T&Co DBTY to show a white metal on me. If it's clear that white metals are better on me, I would rethink getting the diamond set in a dbty pendant since I already have (& love) my 0.05ct silver one. 

Thanks so much for your help x

Silver/ White metal:



Rose gold:




Yellow gold:


----------



## BPC

On my screen, all 3 look like slightly different shades of yellow gold.


----------



## Louish

Layering with my YG Mayer Brenner initial necklace


----------



## Canturi lover

I really like the rose gold on you. Then silver and lastly yellow. [emoji4]


----------



## Azjv

Violet Bleu said:


> This info may be inaccurate, but your comment caught my attention. Does your DBTY have the thinner bezel? I'm asking because I have a smaller 0.10 DBTY in RG. I believe the larger RG DBTY have a thin bezel like platinum and gold. When I compared my RG DBTY to the larger ones, I noticed they were more copper in color compared to mine. It could have been random, but there could be something to it. Even the SA noticed but had no explanation.



Yes, you're right... mine does have a thinner bezel, same as the platinum and gold. Hmmm.  Yours is soooo beautiful on you, and looks bigger than 0.10.
Thanks everyone for the comments and advice. After more time to get used to it, I have to add that it's really sparkly and never flips.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Azjv said:


> Yes, you're right... mine does have a thinner bezel, same as the platinum and gold. Hmmm.  Yours is soooo beautiful on you, and looks bigger than 0.10.
> Thanks everyone for the comments and advice. After more time to get used to it, I have to add that it's really sparkly and never flips.


Thank you! I love it! I feel like I can never have enough DBTY, so I also have one in yellow gold. I'm actually considering getting another one in platinum too. Lol. Your necklace is really beautiful, and I hope that you enjoy it!!! The sparkle of these gems is truly spectacular!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you! I love it! I feel like I can never have enough DBTY, so I also have one in yellow gold. I'm actually considering getting another one in platinum too. Lol. Your necklace is really beautiful, and I hope that you enjoy it!!! The sparkle of these gems is truly spectacular!



I hear you I have the YG and thinking of one in SS for more casual days.


----------



## TeochewLady

Scored this in YG in .23


----------



## Violet Bleu

TeochewLady said:


> Scored this in YG in .23
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618960


Beautiful size! Enjoy!!!


----------



## DianaR811

Azjv said:


> I came home with a .29 rose gold a few days ago. I'm pale and freckly and liked how the RG chain disappeared more against my skin so the diamond was floating. I had intended to get a .17 platinum, or a three stone, but they had very few options in store and I couldn't even try these on. (Tip: don't go two days after Valentines.) The platinum I did try was somehow very blingy on me and was more about the chain than the diamond.  So, I love it my RG in inside lighting, but it's maybe a bit coppery looking outside. It's my first RG piece so I don't know.... I might exchange for platinum, or start saving for RG studs.
> View attachment 3612164
> View attachment 3612165
> View attachment 3612185


I just went through the same thing! I had a rose gold dbty for a long time. I liked it because of the thicker bezel, and I loved the way it looked INSIDE. But when I was outside and I'd catch a glimpse in a mirror I felt like the rose gold looked too orangey/copper against my skin (I think on others it looks beautiful) and it started to drive me nuts! I recently sold the rose gold DBTY on eBay and purchased a .31 ct. yellow gold from Tiffany. I honestly love the yellow gold so much more against my skin and both inside and outdoors. With that being said, yours does look beautiful on you in the pics. But if you're second guessing it a lot, don't keep it! - the only thing I do miss is the thick rose gold bezel because I felt like it was more "substantial", but it didn't make up for how I felt the rose gold looked against my skin tone. And you have the one with the thinner bezel anyway, so that wouldn't really affect you. - Good luck with whatever you choose to do!


----------



## Roseguard

andreaxabc said:


> Just wanted to chime in, I thought they did extension up to two inches for free? I just bought my .17 ct platinum DBTY yesterday (thanks to much enabling from this thread), but the 16 inch was way too short (not trendy choker length but actually choking me...) and I asked for it to be extended to 18 inches. I was not charged for this, just for the necklace. This was at the Fifth Ave store.
> 
> Seems arbitrary for them to decide whether to charge someone for an extension, unless it's within a certain period of time?


I am thinking in doing the same. I don't like short chains. Is the 18 better? I should make the trip to the store and see if I can get it extended for free.


----------



## Roseguard

mintchocs said:


> It's 0.3tcw so 0.1ct per stone! The 16" and 18" were actually the same price (strange...) and the SA suggested I pick the 18" since I can take it back to be shortened for free within half a year.
> I think I _will_ bring it back to be shortened to 16" soon.. 18" seems a bit too long and grown up for me (I'm in mid to late 20's) ​


SO PRETTY!!!


----------



## Roseguard

MatAllston said:


> $100 is insane. I did that twice but right after I had purchased my pendants. I was informed that they could add up to 3 inches for free. I guess it depends from store to store. One of my pendants was a fixed pendant. They added a jump ring and an inch from 16 to 17. They did a great job by adding half an inch on    each side of the chain so that the pendant stays even.


That is insane. I guess if I decided to make a purchase I might just tell them 3 stone- extend for free or one stone in 18inch, with a cheaper price tag ....


----------



## StarBrite310

I received my Tiffany DBTY necklace last week for my birthday  It's a yellow gold .22 G VS2 and it's beyond shiny! I had my SA check the depth percentage on it, which is what I was told really makes it shine, and it was right there in the sweet spot of 61.3%. Here is a quick shot of me wearing it...


----------



## Shopgirl1996

StarBrite310 said:


> I received my Tiffany DBTY necklace last week for my birthday  It's a yellow gold .22 G VS2 and it's beyond shiny! I had my SA check the depth percentage on it, which is what I was told really makes it shine, and it was right there in the sweet spot of 61.3%. Here is a quick shot of me wearing it...
> 
> View attachment 3637094



It's looks so pretty on you. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## StarBrite310

Shopgirl1996 said:


> It's looks so pretty on you. Happy belated birthday!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Silversnob

Hello)I had been reading this tread for 5 months now,so this is my first reply and I got my DBTY a week ago.This is my first time on a forum ,hopefully I'll manage to upload a pic)


----------



## Roseguard

I just got mine today. A Birthday gift as well. Originally I got the 3 stone DBTY bracelet but it wasn't me so I exchanged for the necklace. .21 in plat & layered it with my pandora necklace.


----------



## Silversnob

Roseguard said:


> I just got mine today. A Birthday gift as well. Originally I got the 3 stone DBTY bracelet but it wasn't me so I exchanged for the necklace. .21 in plat & layered it with my pandora necklace.


Looks stunning on you)


----------



## Roseguard

Silversnob said:


> Looks stunning on you)


Thank you lov


----------



## Roseguard

Silversnob said:


> Looks stunning on you)


After wearing it for a day I am thinking if .21ct is a little small. I am thinking if I should exchange for .25ct.
I saw a girl wearing dbty in yg and hers seems bigger but not as sparkly. Is there really a big size difference?


----------



## Silversnob

Roseguard said:


> After wearing it for a day I am thinking if .21ct is a little small. I am thinking if I should exchange for .25ct.
> I saw a girl wearing dbty in yg and hers seems bigger but not as sparkly. Is there really a big size difference?


I think the size difference would be noticeable ,what about the RG?I went and bought one in 0.14 two days ago and it's looks bigger than my 0.20 in plat.


----------



## Roseguard

I have sensitive skin and I want something that requires less maintenance. 
Originally I wanted to get .17 ($1,500) then I ask to see higher one .19 (1,610) then I said next higher .21 ($1,710) and I was loving it & the SA agreed. But now I am wondering what the next higher looks like . I am not close to the store so it'll be a trip.
I tried to get it longer but they refused to do it for free. It cost $100 fir first in and $75 for additional. It takes approximately 4-5 hours

My SA forgot to give me a certificate until I asked. Originally the "poking" really bothered me but at I know it's there .


----------



## tarana6

Roseguard said:


> After wearing it for a day I am thinking if .21ct is a little small. I am thinking if I should exchange for .25ct.
> I saw a girl wearing dbty in yg and hers seems bigger but not as sparkly. Is there really a big size difference?


I originally planned on getting a 0.23 CT and then ended up with 0.27 CT dbty (they had to order for me). I'm tall (5'9) and I felt I the smaller ones just didn't pop on me.  Personally I saw a big difference between 0.23 and 0.27


----------



## Roseguard

Was the price significantly more? I wanted something under $2k.


----------



## tarana6

Roseguard said:


> Was the price significantly more? I wanted something under $2k.


I live in Canada and I find the carat weight reciprocal to the price. For example the 0.23 carat was around $2300 Canadian and the 0.27 carat was around $2700 Canadian. The same was true for other carat sizes


----------



## Silversnob

tarana6 said:


> I live in Canada and I find the carat weight reciprocal to the price. For example the 0.23 carat was around $2300 Canadian and the 0.27 carat was around $2700 Canadian. The same was true for other carat sizes


I bought mine slightly higher,it's a 0.20 for $2150 CAD , but maybe it's due to the color that I picked


----------



## Pmrbfay

Set with Tanzanite.


----------



## Roseguard

2,700cad will be over my USD budget for now. I have a month to exchange/return. If I make it then I'll go higher & if I don't then It's meant for me to keep this. 
I figured I can give to my daughter or daughter-in-law (depending) later on. Hopefully she'll like it.


----------



## Silversnob

Roseguard said:


> 2,700cad will be over my USD budget for now. I have a month to exchange/return. If I make it then I'll go higher & if I don't then It's meant for me to keep this.
> I figured I can give to my daughter or daughter-in-law (depending) later on. Hopefully she'll like it.


I think it's a beautiful size,of course bigger is better but i would say keep it on a day to day wear,something dainty,but sparkly


----------



## Roseguard

I exchanged it today for the LAST time. I settled for .26ct. The SA will lengthen to 18 inch and add basket to prevent poking free of charge. She probably didn't want me exchange it again elsewhere. Now I have to wait 2 weeks for it.


----------



## tarana6

Roseguard said:


> I exchanged it today for the LAST time. I settled for .26ct. The SA will lengthen to 18 inch and add basket to prevent poking free of charge. She probably didn't want me exchange it again elsewhere. Now I have to wait 2 weeks for it.


That's awesome! Congrats on your new dbty necklace 0.26 is a great size. Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## Silversnob

Roseguard said:


> I exchanged it today for the LAST time. I settled for .26ct. The SA will lengthen to 18 inch and add basket to prevent poking free of charge. She probably didn't want me exchange it again elsewhere. Now I have to wait 2 weeks for it.


Congrats!)And please share a mod picture when u will have your DBTY))


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Roseguard said:


> I exchanged it today for the LAST time. I settled for .26ct. The SA will lengthen to 18 inch and add basket to prevent poking free of charge. She probably didn't want me exchange it again elsewhere. Now I have to wait 2 weeks for it.



Congrats! I didn't know Tiffany would alter the DBTY setting. I thought they would only lengthen the chain. Interesting! Can't wait to see pics when you get it.


----------



## Roseguard

The SA showed me a piece with the basket. They are NOT touching the settling itself. They are adding "basket" which is like extending the bezel (making it thicker) so the diamond won't touch the skin. I am pretty excited myself. I am happy that the 5th ave store refused to length it for free because I would have regret it.


----------



## Louish

Roseguard said:


> The SA showed me a piece with the basket. They are NOT touching the settling itself. They are adding "basket" which is like extending the bezel (making it thicker) so the diamond won't touch the skin. I am pretty excited myself. I am happy that the 5th ave store refused to length it for free because I would have regret it.



Looking forward to seeing your DBTY!


----------



## sleepykitten

Which metal has the thinnest basket and chain? I think very dainty is the look I'm going for with dbty necklace.


----------



## Louish

sleepykitten said:


> Which metal has the thinnest basket and chain? I think very dainty is the look I'm going for with dbty necklace.



Someone else can help with the thickness but maybe a metal like RG or YG because it would blend in with your skin & you'll just see the diamond


----------



## Silversnob

sleepykitten said:


> Which metal has the thinnest basket and chain? I think very dainty is the look I'm going for with dbty necklace.


Platinum and YG has the thinnest bezel,go the chain I don't think there is a difference,but I never took a close look at chains )DBTY is a great little piece ,You will definitely enjoy it


----------



## Silversnob

But go with something that blends with your skin)


----------



## sleepykitten

Silversnob said:


> Platinum and YG has the thinnest bezel,go the chain I don't think there is a difference,but I never took a close look at chains )DBTY is a great little piece ,You will definitely enjoy it



Thank you! I have pale Asian skin with yellow undertones, which metal would be a better choice?


----------



## Silversnob

sleepykitten said:


> Thank you! I have pale Asian skin with yellow undertones, which metal would be a better choice?


I think the YG would look stunning on you!And it's a thin bezel,so you would only see the sparkleWhat size do you want to get?


----------



## sleepykitten

Louish said:


> Someone else can help with the thickness but maybe a metal like RG or YG because it would blend in with your skin & you'll just see the diamond





Silversnob said:


> I think the YG would look stunning on you!And it's a thin bezel,so you would only see the sparkleWhat size do you want to get?



Thank you both! I just ordered the dbty necklace in 0.05ct! In both yg and platinum, see which one I will like better[emoji12]


----------



## Silversnob

sleepykitten said:


> Thank you both! I just ordered the dbty necklace in 0.05ct! In both yg and platinum, see which one I will like better[emoji12]


Congrats!Please post a picture when u will et It!))


----------



## sleepykitten

Silversnob said:


> Congrats!Please post a picture when u will et It!))


Will do! can't wait!


----------



## Louish

sleepykitten said:


> Thank you both! I just ordered the dbty necklace in 0.05ct! In both yg and platinum, see which one I will like better[emoji12]



I have the 0.05ct in SS (my only dbty) & it's a great size! Make sure you come back here & show us which one you decide to keep!


----------



## sleepykitten

I received them today! and I'm loving it in gold, I like how the bezel is very thin for gold and platinum and makes the diamond look significant. But they did not come in a navy suede box, just the tiffany pouch and box that comes with their silver jewelry, is that normal?


----------



## Silversnob

sleepykitten said:


> I received them today! and I'm loving it in gold, I like how the bezel is very thin for gold and platinum and makes the diamond look significant. But they did not come in a navy suede box, just the tiffany pouch and box that comes with their silver jewelry, is that normal?


Congratulations!)))which one did you decide to keep?
I'm not sure why you didn't get your box,I seem to remember watching a inbox reveal with Tiffany online DBTY purchase and the girl had a box.Maybe try to call them and ask?


----------



## ArielNature

Hi ladies,
I was wondering, do you sleep with your DBTY necklace?


----------



## CoastalCouture

ArielNature said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was wondering, do you sleep with your DBTY necklace?



No, I do not.


----------



## Rami00

ArielNature said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was wondering, do you sleep with your DBTY necklace?


I have taken mine off couple of times in few years, mostly to take pic for someone. It's like part of my body now jus like my love bracelets


----------



## stmary

ArielNature said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was wondering, do you sleep with your DBTY necklace?



Yes I do. I wear my DBTY 24/7


----------



## stmary

sleepykitten said:


> I received them today! and I'm loving it in gold, I like how the bezel is very thin for gold and platinum and makes the diamond look significant. But they did not come in a navy suede box, just the tiffany pouch and box that comes with their silver jewelry, is that normal?



Whenever I buy gold DBTY i get the blue box but if I buy silver DBTY i just get the pouch. Call and ask them, they may ran out of the box at that time. Good luck!


----------



## sleepykitten

Silversnob said:


> Congratulations!)))which one did you decide to keep?
> I'm not sure why you didn't get your box,I seem to remember watching a inbox reveal with Tiffany online DBTY purchase and the girl had a box.Maybe try to call them and ask?





stmary said:


> Whenever I buy gold DBTY i get the blue box but if I buy silver DBTY i just get the pouch. Call and ask them, they may ran out of the box at that time. Good luck!



Thank you! I think I'd like to keep the gold one, but I would like a suede box! Going to call them tomorrow to find out about the packaging


----------



## Silversnob

ArielNature said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was wondering, do you sleep with your DBTY necklace?


I remove mines,maybe beacuase they are too new and I'm like super careful  but initially  I wanted something that I can have 24/7 without removing


----------



## pookybear

ArielNature said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was wondering, do you sleep with your DBTY necklace?



I never take mine off - I clean it with jewelry wipes once in awhile, and take it to Tiffany to have them steam clean it for free


----------



## Zucnarf

stmary said:


> Yes I do. I wear my DBTY 24/7



Me too


----------



## sleepykitten

Some comparison photos for reference!
Gold & platinum (darker white metal)
Gold & silver (thicker bezel)
View attachment 3658362

Gold is my favorite!


----------



## MatAllston

sleepykitten said:


> View attachment 3658359
> View attachment 3658360
> 
> Some comparison photos for reference!
> Gold & platinum (darker white metal)
> Gold & silver (thicker bezel)
> View attachment 3658362
> 
> Gold is my favorite!


I agree I like gold best for the necklace. On a separate note, the square pendant holder, did that come with your Tiffany purchase? I am asking because I have never seen it before.


----------



## sleepykitten

MatAllston said:


> I agree I like gold best for the necklace. On a separate note, the square pendant holder, did that come with your Tiffany purchase? I am asking because I have never seen it before.



yes, it came with the order, it came inside the the tiffany pouches. And it's the same for platinum, gold and silver.


----------



## sleepykitten

stmary said:


> Whenever I buy gold DBTY i get the blue box but if I buy silver DBTY i just get the pouch. Call and ask them, they may ran out of the box at that time. Good luck!



They told me that only dbty necklaces with diamond over 0.18ct comes in the navy suede boxes, the smaller ones comes in the tiffany pouches.


----------



## Silversnob

sleepykitten said:


> They told me that only dbty necklaces with diamond over 0.18ct comes in the navy suede boxes, the smaller ones comes in the tiffany pouches.


Hmmm,I bought 0.14 RG and it came with a suede box...


----------



## sleepykitten

Silversnob said:


> Hmmm,I bought 0.14 RG and it came with a suede box...



Could it be a new policy?[emoji17]


----------



## Silversnob

sleepykitten said:


> Could it be a new policy?[emoji17]


Doubt it...I bought mine like 3 weeks ago...


----------



## sleepykitten

Silversnob said:


> Doubt it...I bought mine like 3 weeks ago...



Oh! Is that right? I check with a store and the online customer service [emoji21]


----------



## Babsiegirl

sleepykitten said:


> Oh! Is that right? I check with a store and the online customer service [emoji21]



It's probably like a lot of boutiques. If you are tight with the SA, they may bend the rules or not. My LV SA is great, but when I saw others with drawstring dust covers and wanted one, she said it's whatever comes with the bag. I wish these companies would stick to the same policies across the board!!


----------



## Silversnob

sleepykitten said:


> Oh! Is that right? I check with a store and the online customer service [emoji21]


Ohhh....maybe it depends on the SA...I bought mine in the store,not sure if it make a difference


----------



## pookybear

I feel like it's up to the SA what they want to give you (or do for you, for free sometimes!)


----------



## lovemyrescues

sleepykitten said:


> They told me that only dbty necklaces with diamond over 0.18ct comes in the navy suede boxes, the smaller ones comes in the tiffany pouches.



I think it depends on the SA and store.  I got one mine was .17


----------



## stmary

BirminghamBitty said:


> Thanks, everyone for the input. I guess no consensus! Any thoughts as to whether the Gold francaise is too flashy for everyday use? [emoji51]





sleepykitten said:


> They told me that only dbty necklaces with diamond over 0.18ct comes in the navy suede boxes, the smaller ones comes in the tiffany pouches.



That's odd. I have gold dbty necklace in 0.08 and 0.14 and as well as dbty bracelet in 0.15 and all comes with the suede blue boxes and I bought them at a seperate time with different SA.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

stmary said:


> That's odd. I have gold dbty necklace in 0.08 and 0.14 and as well as dbty bracelet in 0.15 and all comes with the suede blue boxes and I bought them at a seperate time with different SA.


If you order from the website the smaller DBTY will come in a pouch; a store, however, will usually give you a suede blue box.


----------



## stmary

AntiqueShopper said:


> If you order from the website the smaller DBTY will come in a pouch; a store, however, will usually give you a suede blue box.



Ahhh.. ok that explains everything. Makes sense now. Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## i2uby

ArielNature said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was wondering, do you sleep with your DBTY necklace?


Yup, I never take mine off unless it's for a complimentary cleaning at Tiffany & Co.


----------



## lovemyrescues

i2uby said:


> Yup, I never take mine off unless it's for a complimentary cleaning at Tiffany & Co.



I am always afraid it may break. I need to wear mine more.


----------



## stmary

Birminghambitty- apologies for quoting you on this thread. I don't how it got here, maybe I was replying to you earlier in your thread and somehow it got quoted here too. I am rather embarassed ☺️


----------



## Zucnarf

lgreenfield said:


> I think it depends on the SA and store.  I got one mine was .17



Me too


----------



## ArielNature

Hello Ladies!
After reading your replies, I think I will use my DBTY necklace 24/7
I was wondering.... What earrings do you use with your necklace? I always use my tiffany diamond studs (.80) but after looking in the mirror, they make my DBTY necklace look very small (.18 ctw). Alone, the necklace looks stunning, big and brilliant. It's like the diamond earrings take away the spotlight. What do you think? Should I ignore this and keep wearing them together? Or should I wear them separate?

TIA


----------



## staceyjan

ArielNature said:


> Hello Ladies!
> After reading your replies, I think I will use my DBTY necklace 24/7
> I was wondering.... What earrings do you use with your necklace? I always use my tiffany diamond studs (.80) but after looking in the mirror, they make my DBTY necklace look very small (.18 ctw). Alone, the necklace looks stunning, big and brilliant. It's like the diamond earrings take away the spotlight. What do you think? Should I ignore this and keep wearing them together? Or should I wear them separate?
> 
> TIA


I do like the way earrings look bigger than a pendant but maybe consider buggies? I recently lost a diamond w a jacket (not Tiffany)  and not sure if I should get it replaced or think about a different earring.  I have also ventured into the Van Cleef's arena but may need to see them in person.


----------



## Roseguard

I finally got my DBTY that I ordered 2 weeks ago. 0.26ct plat. They put a basket in the back to prevent poking & it's absolutely amazing.


----------



## Louish

This isn't _strictly_ a dbty but it was inspired by your beautiful DBTY necklaces (I've literally read this whole thread!). This was a diamond reset of a pendant which I never wore- it now has a new lease of life! I hope you don't mind me sharing. 

0.15ct diamond, rose gold, milgrain


----------



## Caz71

ArielNature said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was wondering, do you sleep with your DBTY necklace?


Yep and shower. Its the silver one.


----------



## Caz71

stmary said:


> Yes I do. I wear my DBTY 24/7


Its very comfy and light


----------



## Violet Bleu

ArielNature said:


> Hello Ladies!
> After reading your replies, I think I will use my DBTY necklace 24/7
> I was wondering.... What earrings do you use with your necklace? I always use my tiffany diamond studs (.80) but after looking in the mirror, they make my DBTY necklace look very small (.18 ctw). Alone, the necklace looks stunning, big and brilliant. It's like the diamond earrings take away the spotlight. What do you think? Should I ignore this and keep wearing them together? Or should I wear them separate?
> 
> TIA


You could get matching DBTY studs!


----------



## Zucnarf

I wear mine 24/7 and it is perfect.
Love how it shines after shower.


----------



## Louish

Today I'm wearing my RG 0.15ct bezel pendant & SS T&Co 0.05ct DBTY. Do you think they look ok layered together?


----------



## Roseguard

I like it. I was just thinking if I should get a YG, .08ct on an 18in to match my .26ct plat 18in.


----------



## Louish

Roseguard said:


> I like it. I was just thinking if I should get a YG, .08ct on an 18in to match my .26ct plat 18in.




I think the mixed metals look is really nice with DBTY necklaces. They are so easy to layer


----------



## smiley13tree

Louish said:


> Today I'm wearing my RG 0.15ct bezel pendant & SS T&Co 0.05ct DBTY. Do you think they look ok layered together?
> 
> View attachment 3670151



I think it looks very cute together! I can barely tell the RG one is bigger than the SS one.


----------



## ArielNature

I have a questions about the DBTY necklace. I see some come with the Tiffany and co inscription as well as the Elsa P. But some come with a serial number. Why do some have a serial and others do not? 
TIA


----------



## Roseguard

ArielNature said:


> I have a questions about the DBTY necklace. I see some come with the Tiffany and co inscription as well as the Elsa P. But some come with a serial number. Why do some have a serial and others do not?
> TIA


Diamond Registration Number. They will give you a diamond certificate. I just received mine today in the mail.


----------



## ArielNature

Thanks! 
And why do some diamonds have certificate and some don't? It's the carat size?


----------



## Roseguard

ArielNature said:


> Thanks!
> And why do some diamonds have certificate and some don't? It's the carat size?


I believe .18Ct + gets a certificate.


----------



## bibs76

Roseguard said:


> I believe .18Ct + gets a certificate.


This is correct.


----------



## ArielNature

Roseguard said:


> I believe .18Ct + gets a certificate.





bibs76 said:


> This is correct.



Thank you ladies. I love this thread, I learn something new every day


----------



## Roseguard

I got my DBTY for 2 weeks & still love it. I layer it with my swavorski Rose gold pendant & earrings. I am putting the 3 stone bracelet on my next to buy list.


----------



## Roseguard

Roseguard said:


> I got my DBTY for 2 weeks & still love it. I layer it with my swavorski Rose gold pendant & earrings. I am putting the 3 stone bracelet on my next to buy list.


Throughout the 2 weeks I asked myself if I should have went with the .33ct but the minute I look in the mirror & my answer is NO! The SA is right that each diamond speaks differently.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Roseguard said:


> Throughout the 2 weeks I asked myself if I should have went with the .33ct but the minute I look in the mirror & my answer is NO! The SA is right that each diamond speaks differently.


I completely understand that.  I just bought my push present and could have bought a bigger stone.  I actually thought about it through the night and questioned my decision again.  However, when I woke up in the morning and saw my ring I knew I made the right call.  Your piece is beautiful!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## staceyjan

AntiqueShopper said:


> I completely understand that.  I just bought my push present and could have bought a bigger stone.  I actually thought about it through the night and questioned my decision again.  However, when I woke up in the morning and saw my ring I knew I made the right call.  Your piece is beautiful!  Wear it in good health!


I also debate about going bigger but wouldn't want to trade in my stone. I have the BG version and could trade up. I may do it just so it doesn't ride up, one day...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My .32 platinum DBTY and EP Mesh Chain


----------



## tarana6

0.27 carat dbty necklace with Ziegfeld pearl necklace and Lynn earrings


----------



## yubonita

Hi ladies!
For those who have babies, would you recommend getting the dbty? I have a 5 month old and I'm not sure if it is a practical purchase for me since he is starting to grab everything around him [emoji28]


----------



## AntiqueShopper

yubonita said:


> Hi ladies!
> For those who have babies, would you recommend getting the dbty? I have a 5 month old and I'm not sure if it is a practical purchase for me since he is starting to grab everything around him [emoji28]


I wore mine with my son and daughter.  It was small enough that neither one of them tugged at it.  What metal were you thinking?


----------



## yubonita

AntiqueShopper said:


> I wore mine with my son and daughter.  It was small enough that neither one of them tugged at it.  What metal were you thinking?



Thanks for the reply! I was thinking may be yellow gold or rosé in a small carat size but haven't made my mind yet. What carat size is yours? And what metal?


----------



## MatAllston

My 9 stones 32 inch silver on double duty.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

yubonita said:


> Thanks for the reply! I was thinking may be yellow gold or rosé in a small carat size but haven't made my mind yet. What carat size is yours? And what metal?


My carat is .32 in platinum.  I think you should be fine with yellow or rose gold.  The rose gold has a thicker bezel, so it makes the diameter of the piece look slightly bigger.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MatAllston said:


> My 9 stones 32 inch silver on double duty.


Love how it wrapped!


----------



## staceyjan

MatAllston said:


> My 9 stones 32 inch silver on double duty.


Looks amazing! Love how it was able to fit perfectly around your wrist 4x!  Do you add a charm on it when you add it as a necklace?


----------



## MatAllston

staceyjan said:


> Looks amazing! Love how it was able to fit perfectly around your wrist 4x!  Do you add a charm on it when you add it as a necklace?



Thanks staceyjan. I know it's hard to tell from the pic but I actually wrapped it on my wrist 5 times. I don't wear it with any charm but I do wear it on the neck 2 ways: long or double it up


----------



## Roseguard

Roseguard said:


> I got my DBTY for 2 weeks & still love it. I layer it with my swavorski Rose gold pendant & earrings. I am putting the 3 stone bracelet on my next to buy list.


I am eyeing on these two. Which one shall I get - can't decide


----------



## Tankgirl

Here's my DBTY bracelet stack:


The sapphire bracelet is not from Tiffany, though; it's from the National Sapphire Company.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

All three together


----------



## Roseguard

AntiqueShopper said:


> All three together


I LOVE IT - so elegant and extremely tasteful. I am eyeing on the 3 diamond. How many ct is your 3 diamond?


----------



## Roseguard

This 3 diamond is .30 total and 18nches






I just saw this on their site: .50ct color G grade VS1


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Roseguard said:


> I LOVE IT - so elegant and extremely tasteful. I am eyeing on the 3 diamond. How many ct is your 3 diamond?


Thank you!  It is the Sterling Silver 5 stone .25 cttw.  The platinum larger one is a .32 carat and the yellow gold is a .14.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Roseguard said:


> This 3 diamond is .30 total and 18nches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this on their site: .50ct color G grade VS1


Both are great but they are different looks.  Is your goal to add more or are you buying one?  Do you own a diamond solitare?


----------



## Roseguard

AntiqueShopper said:


> Both are great but they are different looks.  Is your goal to add more or are you buying one?  Do you own a diamond solitare?


I have a .26 plat & want gold piece.
I am afraid the 3 diamond (.30 total) will be too small to wear alone.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Roseguard said:


> I have a .26 plat & want gold piece.
> I am afraid the 3 diamond (.30 total) will be too small to wear alone.


I always thought the .14 each was the perfect 3 stone to layer or wear alone.  I like the .10 but feel the best look was the one I mentioned.


----------



## Roseguard

AntiqueShopper said:


> I always thought the .14 each was the perfect 3 stone to layer or wear alone.  I like the .10 but feel the best look was the one I mentioned.


The .10 each is in an 18in chain which I prefer. The .14 is in a 16in & I don't want to wait 2-3 weeks for the extension.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Roseguard said:


> The .10 each is in an 18in chain which I prefer. The .14 is in a 16in & I don't want to wait 2-3 weeks for the extension.


I understand not wanting to wait. What I would do is try it on.  It is worth the wait if you prefer the larger size.


----------



## Roseguard

True! Hopefully the .10 or the .14 won't have the poking issue as I did with my platinum. I will keep you posted.


----------



## tarana6

Roseguard said:


> True! Hopefully the .10 or the .14 won't have the poking issue as I did with my platinum. I will keep you posted.


I had poking issue with my 0.27 it actually left a small mark on my skin too! The poking eventually just bothering me anymore.


----------



## Tankgirl

tarana6 said:


> I had poking issue with my 0.27 it actually left a small mark on my skin too! The poking eventually just bothering me anymore.



I had the same issue.  That's why I only have DBTY necklaces in RG and Sterling Silver: the bezels are wider and prevent poking.


----------



## Roseguard

I had the same issue with poking because I have super sensitive skin. MY SA added a "basket" in the back to prevent poke and it's amazing. 

FYI, if you like a piece you can tell them to do the same. I got the lengthening and "add basket to prevent poke" (exactly how she wrote on the service form) all for free.


----------



## Louish

Today I wore T&Co SS 0.05ct DBTY & custom 0.15ct RG pendant. I LOVE layering the two. It makes the look a bit more edgy & interesting.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Top is Cartier's DLDC heart 0.14ct & bottom is T&Co DBTY 0.14ct, both in rose gold. 

Despite both diamonds are same size, it gives a different feel.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

bunnyNwife said:


> View attachment 3716280
> 
> 
> 
> Top is Cartier's DLDC heart 0.14ct & bottom is T&Co DBTY 0.14ct, both in rose gold.
> 
> Despite both diamonds are same size, it gives a different feel.



Is the heart one has heart shaped diamond or is it a brilliant cut diamond in a heart shaped bezel?


----------



## bunnyNwife

Round diamond... cute heart gold setting


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

bunnyNwife said:


> View attachment 3716298
> 
> View attachment 3716300
> 
> Round diamond... cute heart gold setting



Beautiful! [emoji846] and the both look really nice on you [emoji106]


----------



## bunnyNwife

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> Beautiful! [emoji846] and the both look really nice on you [emoji106]



Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## gazoo

bunnyNwife said:


> View attachment 3716298
> 
> View attachment 3716300
> 
> Round diamond... cute heart gold setting



The Cartier clasp thingie is so pretty!


----------



## bunnyNwife

gazoo said:


> The Cartier clasp thingie is so pretty!



But the price is Cartier is 67% higher then T&Co given the thicker chain n nice clasp.


----------



## Roseguard

I finally made my purchase: DBTY RG .25ct. I was convinced in getting the YG but the SA & I agree RG looks better.
Now I have to wait 2 weeks to lengthen & added the basket to prevent poking.


----------



## Caz71

bunnyNwife said:


> View attachment 3716280
> 
> 
> 
> Top is Cartier's DLDC heart 0.14ct & bottom is T&Co DBTY 0.14ct, both in rose gold.
> 
> Despite both diamonds are same size, it gives a different feel.


Luv the new heart one. Very cute


----------



## bunnyNwife

Caz71 said:


> Luv the new heart one. Very cute



 Cute in look but not in price [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Roseguard

After waiting a little over a week I finally got my RG.


----------



## yubonita

I finally got my 0.18 dbty in yellow gold!!! Couldn't be happier [emoji847]


----------



## DianaR811

I have a question for those of you who have added a basket to the back of your DBTY to prevent poking. Does the basket make the diamond flip or sit akwardly on your neck or does it lay flush? Any pics would be appreciated! I have a .31ct yellow gold dbty and I'm considering adding the basket.


----------



## Roseguard

DianaR811 said:


> I have a question for those of you who have added a basket to the back of your DBTY to prevent poking. Does the basket make the diamond flip or sit akwardly on your neck or does it lay flush? Any pics would be appreciated! I have a .31ct yellow gold dbty and I'm considering adding the basket.


This is how the back & side looks. They did a fantastic job but then again it is Tiffany's


----------



## DianaR811

Wow! Thanks for sharing! It looks absolutely flawless!! I'm going to bring mine in for sure!


----------



## Roseguard

Roseguard said:


> This is how the back & side looks. They did a fantastic job but then again it is Tiffany's


 This is how the rose gold version looks like.


----------



## DianaR811

Roseguard said:


> This is how the rose gold version looks like.


Wow - I'm actually starting to think it looks better with the basket.... Not sure what it is - maybe it makes it look more "substantial". Thanks for sharing. I think I'm going to add a basket for sure. I just hate to be without my necklace for two weeks.... Wouldn't it be nice if they gave out "loaners" while we were waiting?


----------



## bunnyNwife

If you recalled, awhile ago I posted my RG DBTY 0.14 and layered with Cartier's heart 0.14. 

I keep feeling that it is lack of something... so I exchanged the 0.14 RG DBTY to 0.33 in RG n thin bezel. Now I feel it is complete! 





The 0.14 RG DBTY in thick bezel as comparison :


----------



## staceyjan

bunnyNwife said:


> If you recalled, awhile ago I posted my RG DBTY 0.14 and layered with Cartier's heart 0.14.
> 
> I keep feeling that it is lack of something... so I exchanged the 0.14 RG DBTY to 0.33 in RG n thin bezel. Now I feel it is complete!
> 
> View attachment 3765790
> 
> 
> 
> The 0.14 RG DBTY in thick bezel as comparison :
> View attachment 3765792


I love the bigger stone longer than the heart as compared to the previous  .14 pendant.  Excellent choice that will last a lifetime!  Enjoy.  They look beautiful together.  

I have a .35 one in plat and would love to add a larger RG one in the future.


----------



## Clifmar

I got my DBTY yesterday and I got the SS in .05 but I felt like it was really tiny and I always keep my necklace on for everything even showering so I went back today and exchanged it for the YG .08 and omg I'm so in love with it


----------



## Julezah

Hi! New to this forum. Love all the pictures and advice! Searching for some of my own.

Does anyone layer a dbty with a solitaire? Would love to see pictures!

Also, I'm considering the T narrow wire bracelet in YG to wear with a SS dbty bracelet. Does anyone wear the bracelet combination? Would they get tangled? 

Thanks!


----------



## bunnyNwife

Julezah said:


> Hi! New to this forum. Love all the pictures and advice! Searching for some of my own.
> 
> Does anyone layer a dbty with a solitaire? Would love to see pictures!
> 
> Also, I'm considering the T narrow wire bracelet in YG to wear with a SS dbty bracelet. Does anyone wear the bracelet combination? Would they get tangled?
> 
> Thanks!




I don't layer it with a bigger solitaire as I find it rather over killed. But had a modeling shot for you to have a feel... 



But I do like to layer it with a smaller stone to give the casual feel like below.. pair with Cartier heart




Personally I prefer to layer DBTY something more sophisticated like pearl or MOP.. below are some of my combo depending on my mood.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Husband got this platinum DBTY for me but seller wasn't entirely sure if it's a .14 or .17 What do you think? It's very sparkly. It's so hard to photograph but it seems slightly bigger in real life than in pics


----------



## Violet Bleu

bunnyNwife said:


> I don't layer it with a bigger solitaire as I find it rather over killed. But had a modeling shot for you to have a feel...
> View attachment 3773096
> 
> 
> But I do like to layer it with a smaller stone to give the casual feel like below.. pair with Cartier heart
> 
> View attachment 3773097
> 
> 
> Personally I prefer to layer DBTY something more sophisticated like pearl or MOP.. below are some of my combo depending on my mood.
> 
> View attachment 3773102


I love it with the VCA! Is that the Vintage size?


----------



## Julezah

Gorgeous shots! I love the VCA especially.

I already have a solitaire and I'm considering adding the dbty. Do you find you enjoy them both? I'm wondering if I'll end up regretting the purchase because I already have a solitaire.



bunnyNwife said:


> I don't layer it with a bigger solitaire as I find it rather over killed. But had a modeling shot for you to have a feel...
> View attachment 3773096
> 
> 
> But I do like to layer it with a smaller stone to give the casual feel like below.. pair with Cartier heart
> 
> View attachment 3773097
> 
> 
> Personally I prefer to layer DBTY something more sophisticated like pearl or MOP.. below are some of my combo depending on my mood.
> 
> View attachment 3773102


----------



## bunnyNwife

Violet Bleu said:


> I love it with the VCA! Is that the Vintage size?



You are right ! It's a VCA vintage.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Julezah said:


> Gorgeous shots! I love the VCA especially.
> 
> I already have a solitaire and I'm considering adding the dbty. Do you find you enjoy them both? I'm wondering if I'll end up regretting the purchase because I already have a solitaire.



Depends on the size of solitaire u have. My solitaire is rather big (0.85ct) so maybe too sharp when I am in super casual outfit. So DBTY and cartier love kinda dainty necklaces come handy. So I won't layer my DBTY with my solitaire. 

The VCA is Vintage not Sweet. Sweet kinda too small to give a impact look but it should be ok for a more casual look.


----------



## Violet Bleu

bunnyNwife said:


> You are right ! It's a VCA vintage.


Awesome! I have a DBTY and never realized how good it looks with Vintage Alhambra. Thanks for the inspiration! I'll try it with my Onyx motif.


----------



## gazoo

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Husband got this platinum DBTY for me but seller wasn't entirely sure if it's a .14 or .17 What do you think? It's very sparkly. It's so hard to photograph but it seems slightly bigger in real life than in pics



 Does it have a long set of numbers engraved on one of the clasps? I believe .17 and up would. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. You could always go to Tiffany's and compare it to other pieces in that size. I bought a preloved one and didn't know if it was a .14 or .12, and the SA at Tiffany's helped me compare it, which confirmed it was a .14. HTH! Congrats, it's beautiful, regardless of the size!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

gazoo said:


> Does it have a long set of numbers engraved on one of the clasps? I believe .17 and up would. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. You could always go to Tiffany's and compare it to other pieces in that size. I bought a preloved one and didn't know if it was a .14 or .12, and the SA at Tiffany's helped me compare it, which confirmed it was a .14. HTH! Congrats, it's beautiful, regardless of the size!



Thank you, I love it, was just curious about size that's all x 
No it hasn't got serial number on the bar, I thought it was only .18 or above that have serial numbers cos that's also the size when they start to come with diamond certificates? 

I don't have any Tiffany's near me, would have to go into London for that...doing that with 3 kids during the summer holidays just sounds like a nightmare to me lol may have to wait till September when 2 of them are back in school but thanks for the suggestion xxx


----------



## gazoo

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Thank you, I love it, was just curious about size that's all x
> No it hasn't got serial number on the bar, I thought it was only .18 or above that have serial numbers cos that's also the size when they start to come with diamond certificates?
> 
> I don't have any Tiffany's near me, would have to go into London for that...doing that with 3 kids during the summer holidays just sounds like a nightmare to me lol may have to wait till September when 2 of them are back in school but thanks for the suggestion xxx



I understand. I hate shopping when I have the kids with me. Can never focus! LOL
Here's a .14 on a ruler. This may help you. If you zoom in you see it's not quite touching the bars at either end, so not fully 5mm.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

gazoo said:


> I understand. I hate shopping when I have the kids with me. Can never focus! LOL
> Here's a .14 on a ruler. This may help you. If you zoom in you see it's not quite touching the bars at either end, so not fully 5mm.



Thank you so much that really helps. Mine looks very similar to that so very likely to be .14 I think it's a nice size


----------



## gazoo

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Thank you so much that really helps. Mine looks very similar to that so very likely to be .14 I think it's a nice size



They're so sparkly that they're all gorgeous! I love the thin Platinum bezels the best. My favorite thing about these pieces is how much they show up in pictures, regardless of their size.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

gazoo said:


> They're so sparkly that they're all gorgeous! I love the thin Platinum bezels the best. My favorite thing about these pieces is how much they show up in pictures, regardless of their size.



My thoughts exactly 

I just wish it doesn't poke. I notice that more when it rides up.  Can't justify paying extra to add basket (not just yet anyway) and also I don't want to be without it for a couple of weeks


----------



## katlun

My husband for my birthday got me a Tiffany  Elsa Peretti Open Heart, just an FYI here he always buys me heart jewelry, I kind have enough of them and really didn't need/want another.  I wasn't going to return the necklace but having it sit in the box didn't seem right either so after looking online and searching on tiffanys site and after looking at everyone's DNTY necklaces I exchanged it today for one. It's 21 and more than I was going to spend but it sang to me and the SA showed me several sizes both larger and smaller and this one had the most sparkle


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

katlun said:


> View attachment 3775329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband for my birthday got me a Tiffany  Elsa Peretti Open Heart, just an FYI here he always buys me heart jewelry, I kind have enough of them and really didn't need/want another.  I wasn't going to return the necklace but having it sit in the box didn't seem right either so after looking online and searching on tiffanys site and after looking at everyone's DNTY necklaces I exchanged it today for one. It's 21 and more than I was going to spend but it sang to me and the SA showed me several sizes both larger and smaller and this one had the most sparkle



It looks beautiful I think you have done the right thing, I would have done the same. Makes more sense to get something that you would actually wear and enjoy xxx


----------



## Julezah

Does anyone have pictures of a .08 and a 0.17 dbty that they could post? I'm interested in a YG necklace but I think the comparison of any metals would help! I can't decide if I want the dainty look of a smaller stone or if I should go with the largest I can get. Thanks!


----------



## lovepp

zeusthegreatest said:


> +1 for a diamond! no matter what u wear starting from PJs to evening wear. i do have a tiffany DBTY as well as tiffany aquamarine and i only wear aquamarine occasionally as its chain is more delicate and i would not wear it 24x7, tiffany dbty - no issues with 24x7. both r very sparkly...just put the aquamarine on to take a photo for u



What is the name of the style of the necklace that you layered on top of DBTY?


----------



## tia15

Mailman just came! This is .25
In the second pic it is paired with Cartier love necklace.


----------



## Tomsmom

tia15 said:


> Mailman just came! This is .25
> In the second pic it is paired with Cartier love necklace.


Gorgeous!


----------



## CocoCartier

So this is my second post on TPF and this thread actually helped me along with my DBTY purchase. In the past month I've exchanged 4 DBTY till I finally hit my sweet spot (size I mean) the 5th one was the charm LOL. I originally purchased the .05 in YG only to get home and felt that it looked silly on me. Then within days I exchanged to the .08 then realized it was still wrong for me also realized that for $100 more I could go from .08 to .12 so why not?!?! I kept it for another 2 weeks and then the infamous DIAMOND SHRINKAGE happened taking me back to my insanely patient SA who showed me a .17 (I asked for .18 but there weren't any at any NY locations only Chicago interestingly) so wanting to leave with my necklace I went with .17 only to get home yet again with regrets so I emailed my SA and she happily arranged the .18 to come to the NY location and voila I was finally at peace and in love....

I've learned that DBTY is a beautiful choice and it depends on your body frame, complexion, (possibly height) and overall STYLE and most of all BUDGET (save for the biggest one that looks right on you)

I'm 5'7 with a medium frame so the smaller .05 and .08 really got lost on me. The .12 was alright but just didn't speak to me. The .17 was nice but I was able to spring the extra money and opt for the .18 which now I will get the valuation report. It was fun and I got away with so many exchanges apparently because each repurchase resets the 30 day clock LOL     
But now I'm HAPPY with my piece of dainty bling that sparkles just right. I also do not take it off....Thanks for letting me share


----------



## sicparvis

Hi guys! I want to thank everyone for their lovely model photos - it really helps in making a decision. I was wondering, does the RG exist in 0.05? On the website they only have 0.03 and 0.07 (and bigger) and the nearest tiffany store is hours away from me. From the pictures it seems 0.07 would be too large for me ( I like really, really dainty pieces) but 0.03 too small. So, does anyone know if the RG even exists in 0.05?


----------



## Violet Bleu

sicparvis said:


> Hi guys! I want to thank everyone for their lovely model photos - it really helps in making a decision. I was wondering, does the RG exist in 0.05? On the website they only have 0.03 and 0.07 (and bigger) and the nearest tiffany store is hours away from me. From the pictures it seems 0.07 would be too large for me ( I like really, really dainty pieces) but 0.03 too small. So, does anyone know if the RG even exists in 0.05?


I don’t think it comes in that size. Keep in mind that the bezel is thicker on RG, so I would go with the .03 if you still want something dainty.


----------



## BPC

Have you seen what an .07ct stone looks like in real life? If that's not "dainty" I don't know what is. 
A .03ct in their rg bezel won't show much from normal viewing distance, you're going to see mostly bezel.


----------



## purseaddictnew

0.05 and 0.07 aren't very different. you probably won't be able to tell if they are not side by side. Def go with bigger


----------



## sicparvis

Hmm, so it definitely doesn't come in 0.05 ct? That’s a pity. I will go to the store to see the 0.07 in real life then. Its just that from the model photos in this thread I'm afraid it looked a bit too large for my taste. I know 0.07 is already really small, but I really prefer a subtle look (the appeal of the DBTY isn’t so much in the diamond for me, but more about the overall look as a whole). But who knows, maybe I'll really like the size once I see it in real life! Thank you for your responses. And to whoever has the RG DBTY, please do continue to share your model pics


----------



## BPC

I'm sure there's been a .05 done in a rg bezel. Think I may have seen one here? If not rg, then another metal. I think it's just about what Tiff's currently has available.


----------



## sicparvis

BPC said:


> I'm sure there's been a .05 done in a rg bezel. Think I may have seen one here? If not rg, then another metal. I think it's just about what Tiff's currently has available.



For sure in YG, but that doesn't suit me. 
If anyone knows whether it's possible to get RG in 0.05, please let me know


----------



## Violet Bleu

sicparvis said:


> For sure in YG, but that doesn't suit me.
> If anyone knows whether it's possible to get RG in 0.05, please let me know


I don’t know if this helps you at all, but this is my RG DBTY in the 0.10 size.


----------



## Clifmar

Does anyone have the pear shaped DBTY pendant? I just got it for a really good price on the second hand market and I’m really excited and I was wondering if anyone who has it could post modeling shots? I haven’t really seen it on anyone before but it looked so pretty!


----------



## Clifmar

Here’s my .07 pear shaped DBTY! Its super dainty and a similar look to the original round dbty but it slides on the chain and is a pendant rather which I appreciate.


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

Finally got the dbty necklace.  0.28ct(I/VVS1) in rose gold.  It sparkles like crazy.  Im so in love.


----------



## BigAkoya

For all the DBTY experts out there, any Guess what size the diamond is?  It looks great on Christy and the placement is perfect, right in the hollow of her neck where it is intended. Ofcourse, this is an ad, so it would be placed perfect.  

I was never a fan of the DBTY, but I recently purchased a little turquoise CBTY, had it shortened to sit in the hollow of my neck, and now I love the look so thinking of a DBTY too.  

Any guesses on the size?  Thanks.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

willeyi said:


> For all the DBTY experts out there, any Guess what size the diamond is?  It looks great on Christy and the placement is perfect, right in the hollow of her neck where it is intended. Ofcourse, this is an ad, so it would be placed perfect.
> 
> I was never a fan of the DBTY, but I recently purchased a little turquoise CBTY, had it shortened to sit in the hollow of my neck, and now I love the look so thinking of a DBTY too.
> 
> Any guesses on the size?  Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3870126



I would say between 0.3 and 0.5 but I think, it is closer to 0.3 since it looks kinda close to her earrings and some stones on the longer necklace, Tiffany doesn’t produce earrings and long necklaces with big diamonds.


----------



## BigAkoya

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> I would say between 0.3 and 0.5 but I think, it is closer to 0.3 since it looks kinda close to her earrings and some stones on the longer necklace, Tiffany doesn’t produce earrings and long necklaces with big diamonds.



Thank you!


----------



## bunnyNwife

willeyi said:


> For all the DBTY experts out there, any Guess what size the diamond is?  It looks great on Christy and the placement is perfect, right in the hollow of her neck where it is intended. Ofcourse, this is an ad, so it would be placed perfect.
> 
> I was never a fan of the DBTY, but I recently purchased a little turquoise CBTY, had it shortened to sit in the hollow of my neck, and now I love the look so thinking of a DBTY too.
> 
> Any guesses on the size?  Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3870126



Hard to judge as it’s relative to her body size. A 0.3 may look very diff on a skinny petite frame vs a wider shoulder one. 

Same goes to length. A 14” may sit at diff place on u vs me. So must try out personally.


----------



## ale1987

Here is my new DBTY necklace I received for my birthday! It is a 0.22ct, H, VVSI. I’ve been admiring everyone’s DBTY pieces, and I’m so excited to have one of my own now!


----------



## farahmm

hi,

i know this is off topic i am really sorry but i am not sure where to post and i need your help authenticating this t&co 1837 bracelet?
It's urgent please as i need to make payment or cancel today

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Tiffany-amp-Co-1837-Bracelet-Bangle-Sterling-silver-/263332781909?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=g81HZAZMdsAdF6P3nHLPYA4xVNg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

thank you so much and again sorry for being off topic
appreciated, thanks


----------



## junime

I bought a DBTY necklace a week or so ago.  It's only the .07 size, but it's exactly what I wanted.  I'm pretty much a minimalist.  What is driving me crazy though is that the stone keeps shifting off center by several inches!  Would a bigger stone prevent that?  I really don't want a bigger stone, especially if it will shift as well.   I may end up exchanging it for the free floating pear shaped version even though I like this style better.

Any tips for keeping it centered?


----------



## Violet Bleu

junime said:


> I bought a DBTY necklace a week or so ago.  It's only the .07 size, but it's exactly what I wanted.  I'm pretty much a minimalist.  What is driving me crazy though is that the stone keeps shifting off center by several inches!  Would a bigger stone prevent that?  I really don't want a bigger stone, especially if it will shift as well.   I may end up exchanging it for the free floating pear shaped version even though I like this style better.
> 
> Any tips for keeping it centered?


You can always get one in RG or SS because they have a thicker bezel. My 0.10 RG stays pretty centered. You could also get a larger size. My 0.21 YG stays pretty centered. Also, make sure you have the right length. If it’s too long or too short, it will move around more.


----------



## Julezah

Violet Bleu—do you happen to have pictures of both of those necklaces? I’m considering either an .08 and .17 YG. I’ve only tried on the .08 and liked it, but I keep reading about regrets and diamond shrinkage so I’m going back and forth. If you happen to have a picture showing both (understanding they’re different metals/bezels), I would appreciate the comparison shot! (Or if you have general thoughts re size, I’d appreciate that, too.) Thanks!




Violet Bleu said:


> You can always get one in RG or SS because they have a thicker bezel. My 0.10 RG stays pretty centered. You could also get a larger size. My 0.21 YG stays pretty centered. Also, make sure you have the right length. If it’s too long or too short, it will move around more.


----------



## ale1987

Julezah said:


> Violet Bleu—do you happen to have pictures of both of those necklaces? I’m considering either an .08 and .17 YG. I’ve only tried on the .08 and liked it, but I keep reading about regrets and diamond shrinkage so I’m going back and forth. If you happen to have a picture showing both (understanding they’re different metals/bezels), I would appreciate the comparison shot! (Or if you have general thoughts re size, I’d appreciate that, too.) Thanks!



I find myself _occasionally _experiencing diamond shrinkage syndrome, so I would go with the 0.17 ! If you go up to 0.18 or higher, Tiffany will send you the diamond certificate with the specs, so this might be worth considering. If you play with color and clarity, it’s possible to get a slightly bigger diamond for the price of the 0.17. There is definitely a noticeable size difference between the 0.08 and anything 0.14 and up, so if you’re near a Tiffany store, it might be worth it to go in and try the different sizes before making a purchase. 

Good luck!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Julezah said:


> Violet Bleu—do you happen to have pictures of both of those necklaces? I’m considering either an .08 and .17 YG. I’ve only tried on the .08 and liked it, but I keep reading about regrets and diamond shrinkage so I’m going back and forth. If you happen to have a picture showing both (understanding they’re different metals/bezels), I would appreciate the comparison shot! (Or if you have general thoughts re size, I’d appreciate that, too.) Thanks!


I do have pics. Let me dig them up, and I will post. I’d definitely recommend the larger size if you can do it. Or you can get a smaller size with the thicker bezel (in SS or RG) for more of a presence.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Violet Bleu said:


> I don’t know if this helps you at all, but this is my RG DBTY in the 0.10 size.
> View attachment 3845567


@Julezah


----------



## Violet Bleu

Violet Bleu said:


> .21 YG DBTY [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji317][emoji317][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> View attachment 3258948


@Julezah


----------



## Jadewah

Violet Bleu said:


> You can always get one in RG or SS because they have a thicker bezel. My 0.10 RG stays pretty centered. You could also get a larger size. My 0.21 YG stays pretty centered. Also, make sure you have the right length. If it’s too long or too short, it will move around more.



Hmmm...good to know. Didn’t even consider the length being an issue. I have 0.44 YG and sometimes it’s literally all over the place lol. I kind of like how it looks when it’s completely turned around, but I’m sure it looks weird when it’s just hanging out on shoulder lol.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Jadewah said:


> Hmmm...good to know. Didn’t even consider the length being an issue. I have 0.44 YG and sometimes it’s literally all over the place lol. I kind of like how it looks when it’s completely turned around, but I’m sure it looks weird when it’s just hanging out on shoulder lol.


Lol. I’m just curious. . . If you already have a larger DBTY, are you getting a second one for a more dainty look?


----------



## Jadewah

Violet Bleu said:


> Lol. I’m just curious. . . If you already have a larger DBTY, are you getting a second one for a more dainty look?



Oh no. Sorry if I was unclear. I don’t plan on getting another one. You mentioned to Junime that the movement can be caused by the size of the DBTY or the length. I was just suggesting that I guess in my case it might be the length since it shouldn’t be the size. Perhaps mine is too short. I was just saying I never thought of that, but thank you for the information. I honestly would not have thought that the length was causing it to turn off center.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Jadewah said:


> Oh no. Sorry if I was unclear. I don’t plan on getting another one. You mentioned to Junime that the movement can be caused by the size of the DBTY or the length. I was just suggesting that I guess in my case it might be the length since it shouldn’t be the size. Perhaps mine is too short. I was just saying I never thought of that, but thank you for the information. I honestly would not have thought that the length was causing it to turn off center.


Oh! I see! Sorry! Mixed you up with @Julezah for a second. 

I really do think the length of your necklace contributes to it moving around. You can always play with the lengths.


----------



## Jadewah

Violet Bleu said:


> Oh! I see! Sorry! Mixed you up with @Julezah for a second.
> 
> I really do think the length of your necklace contributes to it moving around. You can always play with the lengths.



Haha no worries. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## rocky15

Can anyone tell me how to clean my tiffany dbty silver necklace?


----------



## Julezah

@violetbleu, did you ever find a pair of earrings you liked to pair with your dbty? I’ve seen many of your posts and like your taste. I’m also wondering what earrings to wear with a YG dbty (besides some bar posts I already own). 

I got the .17, and I’m loving it! Thanks to everyone for their advice re size....I’m still getting used to how small and delicate it is, even though I knew it would be small!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Julezah said:


> @violetbleu, did you ever find a pair of earrings you liked to pair with your dbty? I’ve seen many of your posts and like your taste. I’m also wondering what earrings to wear with a YG dbty (besides some bar posts I already own).
> 
> I got the .17, and I’m loving it! Thanks to everyone for their advice re size....I’m still getting used to how small and delicate it is, even though I knew it would be small!


Yes! I bought the Tiffany Aria earrings! They go with everything because they are platinum and make wearing a DBTY less matchy. For something without diamonds, I am really loving the Cartier mini hoops in YG. If I want something a little different, then I sometimes wear some VCA Sweets with my DBTY.


----------



## Julezah

Thank you—great suggestions!



Violet Bleu said:


> Yes! I bought the Tiffany Aria earrings! They go with everything because they are platinum and make wearing a DBTY less matchy. For something without diamonds, I am really loving the Cartier mini hoops in YG. If I want something a little different, then I sometimes wear some VCA Sweets with my DBTY.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Julezah said:


> Thank you—great suggestions!


You’re welcome!


----------



## bubbles328

I was wondering if anyone has or is familiar with the DBTY with the yellow diamond?  I have a big anniversary coming up and have been drooling over the yellow diamond look for so long.  the problem is that RG looks best on my skin tone (I have very pink undertones).  I own two RG necklaces (not Tiffany's, a cross that I wear regularly and my kid's name--both pretty dainty, and I never wear them together), so i'm thinking if I get the yellow diamond DBTY i'd have to wear them all separately/alone--right?  I mean, I wouldn't want to layer a RG necklace with a platinum/yellow diamond one--would I?

I also own 3 Tiffany's bracelets--a silver/aquamarine CBTY, a RG/diamond DBTY (with a double chain, one stone) and a YG CBTY with jade.  I wear them mostly in the summer when I wear shorter sleeves.  after being encouraged on this board, I plan on wearing them together next Summer....   

should I try the yellow diamond necklace or just go for a RG one?  I do plan on going to the store to play, but wanted thoughts/opinions first


----------



## Louish

bubbles328 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has or is familiar with the DBTY with the yellow diamond?  I have a big anniversary coming up and have been drooling over the yellow diamond look for so long.  the problem is that RG looks best on my skin tone (I have very pink undertones).  I own two RG necklaces (not Tiffany's, a cross that I wear regularly and my kid's name--both pretty dainty, and I never wear them together), so i'm thinking if I get the yellow diamond DBTY i'd have to wear them all separately/alone--right?  I mean, I wouldn't want to layer a RG necklace with a platinum/yellow diamond one--would I?
> 
> I also own 3 Tiffany's bracelets--a silver/aquamarine CBTY, a RG/diamond DBTY (with a double chain, one stone) and a YG CBTY with jade.  I wear them mostly in the summer when I wear shorter sleeves.  after being encouraged on this board, I plan on wearing them together next Summer....
> 
> should I try the yellow diamond necklace or just go for a RG one?  I do plan on going to the store to play, but wanted thoughts/opinions first



How exciting! I actually really like YG & RG together - I think it looks really feminine (when sometimes WG can look harder IYKWIM).


----------



## bubbles328

the yellow diamond necklace is platinum, not YG--so I worry that it'd 'clash' with the RG on other pieces I wear...


----------



## Tankgirl

bubbles328 said:


> the yellow diamond necklace is platinum, not YG--so I worry that it'd 'clash' with the RG on other pieces I wear...



It won’t clash.  It will go nicely together.  Sometimes it’s good not to be matchy matchy.


----------



## Poshspice0316

Does anyone have a side by side picture of  DBTY pendant .05 and .07?? I just received the .05 as a gift and I was thinking of going to go exchange it and pay the difference for a .07.


----------



## bonfire-heart

Does anyone have mod pics of these necklaces?


----------



## kimcruz41

I need help!!
What would you all do? 
DBTY necklace .21 color grade H $1,480 or .23 color grade I $1420
My SA told me that .21 to .23 size is hardly noticeable and color grade from H to I is hardly noticebale. I was not able to see the .21 in store to compare since they are out of stock. It seems to me that both pieces are nearly the same thing...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

kimcruz41 said:


> I need help!!
> What would you all do?
> DBTY necklace .21 color grade H $1,480 or .23 color grade I $1420
> My SA told me that .21 to .23 size is hardly noticeable and color grade from H to I is hardly noticebale. I was not able to see the .21 in store to compare since they are out of stock. It seems to me that both pieces are nearly the same thing...


Assuming all things are equal (stone cut and clarity) I would chose the H color.  I am color sensitive and can see the difference in color.  However, I would ask the store to transfer a few in for you so you could see them in real life.


----------



## vanluna

My first Tiffany piece ever!!! It was my husband’s Christmas gift and I’m loving it. Do you guys think platinum looks good with my skin color? I never got to try on the rose gold or yellow gold. Any opinions? TIA


----------



## kimcruz41

AntiqueShopper said:


> Assuming all things are equal (stone cut and clarity) I would chose the H color.  I am color sensitive and can see the difference in color.  However, I would ask the store to transfer a few in for you so you could see them in real life.


I agree, until I compare side by side I will not be 100% positive on my purchase. Thank you


----------



## staceyjan

vanluna said:


> View attachment 3918893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Tiffany piece ever!!! It was my husband’s Christmas gift and I’m loving it. Do you guys think platinum looks good with my skin color? I never got to try on the rose gold or yellow gold. Any opinions? TIA


I think it looks great!  Mine is also plat and I did have to get used to the plat color as. Impaired to silver or WG against my neck. I would say that I ask have a light complexion a pink undertones.


----------



## ale1987

kimcruz41 said:


> I need help!!
> What would you all do?
> DBTY necklace .21 color grade H $1,480 or .23 color grade I $1420
> My SA told me that .21 to .23 size is hardly noticeable and color grade from H to I is hardly noticebale. I was not able to see the .21 in store to compare since they are out of stock. It seems to me that both pieces are nearly the same thing...



I agree with @AntiqueShopper that the best thing to do first is have the store transfer in the piece you’re comparing, if possible. When we were picking out my DBTY necklace, we compared a 0.21 G VS1, a 0.21 I VS1, and a 0.22 H VVS1. I couldn’t see much of a difference between the G and the H, but there was a noticeable difference in color and size between the I and the other two stones—the I looked smaller, even though it was the same carat weight as the G (all three were triple ex). 

Let us know which one you decide to purchase! I wear mine daily.


----------



## ale1987

vanluna said:


> View attachment 3918893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Tiffany piece ever!!! It was my husband’s Christmas gift and I’m loving it. Do you guys think platinum looks good with my skin color? I never got to try on the rose gold or yellow gold. Any opinions? TIA



Platinum looks beautiful on you!


----------



## vanluna

ale1987 said:


> Platinum looks beautiful on you!



Thank you so much !!!!


----------



## vanluna

staceyjan said:


> I think it looks great!  Mine is also plat and I did have to get used to the plat color as. Impaired to silver or WG against my neck. I would say that I ask have a light complexion a pink undertones.



Thanks so much for your response. Yes, you are right. Platinum looks different than WG and silver and this is my first ever platinum piece so I’m getting used to the difference in color. Love that this piece can be used for any occasion.


----------



## CoastalCouture

vanluna said:


> View attachment 3918893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Tiffany piece ever!!! It was my husband’s Christmas gift and I’m loving it. Do you guys think platinum looks good with my skin color? I never got to try on the rose gold or yellow gold. Any opinions? TIA



This looks very pretty on you.


----------



## bag_lover1

vanluna said:


> View attachment 3918893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Tiffany piece ever!!! It was my husband’s Christmas gift and I’m loving it. Do you guys think platinum looks good with my skin color? I never got to try on the rose gold or yellow gold. Any opinions? TIA


I very like the platinum on you.  Do you mind me asking what is the size of th diamond?  Thanks!


----------



## vanluna

bag_lover1 said:


> I very like the platinum on you.  Do you mind me asking what is the size of th diamond?  Thanks!



Thank you!!! Is 0.25


----------



## bag_lover1

vanluna said:


> Thank you!!! Is 0.25


The diamond look very big.


----------



## kimcruz41

ale1987 said:


> I agree with @AntiqueShopper that the best thing to do first is have the store transfer in the piece you’re comparing, if possible. When we were picking out my DBTY necklace, we compared a 0.21 G VS1, a 0.21 I VS1, and a 0.22 H VVS1. I couldn’t see much of a difference between the G and the H, but there was a noticeable difference in color and size between the I and the other two stones—the I looked smaller, even though it was the same carat weight as the G (all three were triple ex).
> 
> Let us know which one you decide to purchase! I wear mine daily.


Aside from the I looking smaller did it have a differnt sparkle? Did the H look sparkle more? I want to the best possible diamond and size within my budget. ahhhh I can't wait


----------



## ale1987

kimcruz41 said:


> Aside from the I looking smaller did it have a differnt sparkle? Did the H look sparkle more? I want to the best possible diamond and size within my budget. ahhhh I can't wait



It seemed to sparkle less, so I was thinking that it probably didn’t have as great cut proportions as the other two stones. That also affects the white light return, plus fire and scintillation, so that could have made it look smaller, too. Even though all three were graded triple ex, there is a wider range than I would like for what is considered to be an excellent cut, hence the variation. I didn’t bother asking about the specs for the I-colored diamond since I found that the other two already looked better by sight alone.

Were you able to able to have your SA transfer in the other stone for comparison? I’m excited for you!


----------



## nauornever

Hey there, I need your help! 

I just purchased a preloved .05 ct DBTY necklace, but I'm not sure if it's really a .05 ct diamond. I put it on a ruler and it measures around 4mm. I already compared it to my Tiffany key with a .03 ct diamond and my Aquamarine CBTY in .06 ct, but that didn't really help.  Since the closest Tiffany store is 2 hours away I can't just go in and compare it. 

Does someone have a .05 ct or .03 ct sterling silver necklace and could tell me the measurement?


----------



## Julezah

I have the SS bracelet with .05 stones. I’ll attach a picture, maybe that will help you. There’s such a fraction of a difference between the .03 and .05 that I’m not sure how accurate or helpful a ruler measurement can be. (Also, the bracelet is probably 10 years old, and I feel like older stones are wider/bigger.)

BUT, I understand what you’re going through! So I thought I’d post the picture so you can compare. I bought a .17 online, and had only tried on the .08 in store, and was convinced I must’ve received the wrong necklace because it seemed so small (but it was from T&Co so I’m sure it’s right)....they’re such dainty necklaces! I kept comparing a picture of the necklace I bought with the one I’d tried on. It took me a while to come to terms with it!

Hope it helps!



nauornever said:


> Hey there, I need your help!
> 
> I just purchased a preloved .05 ct DBTY necklace, but I'm not sure if it's really a .05 ct diamond. I put it on a ruler and it measures around 4mm. I already compared it to my Tiffany key with a .03 ct diamond and my Aquamarine CBTY in .06 ct, but that didn't really help.  Since the closest Tiffany store is 2 hours away I can't just go in and compare it.
> 
> Does someone have a .05 ct or .03 ct sterling silver necklace and could tell me the measurement?
> 
> View attachment 3932481
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932482


----------



## bonfire-heart

Normally, a 0.5 ct diamond measures about 2.25 - 2.5 mm. I have a dbty necklace with a 0.12 diamond (not Tiffany’s though) which measures about 3.5 mm.


----------



## bonfire-heart

nauornever said:


> Hey there, I need your help!
> 
> I just purchased a preloved .05 ct DBTY necklace, but I'm not sure if it's really a .05 ct diamond. I put it on a ruler and it measures around 4mm. I already compared it to my Tiffany key with a .03 ct diamond and my Aquamarine CBTY in .06 ct, but that didn't really help.  Since the closest Tiffany store is 2 hours away I can't just go in and compare it.
> 
> Does someone have a .05 ct or .03 ct sterling silver necklace and could tell me the measurement?
> 
> View attachment 3932481
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932482



Normally, a 0.5 ct diamond measures about 2.25 - 2.5 mm. I have a dbty necklace with a 0.12 diamond (not Tiffany’s though) which measures about 3.5 mm.


----------



## msGrn

A treat to myself for passing my Nurse Practitioner board certification/push present for baby due in a couple weeks/10 year wedding anniversary!


----------



## nauornever

Julezah said:


> I have the SS bracelet with .05 stones. I’ll attach a picture, maybe that will help you. There’s such a fraction of a difference between the .03 and .05 that I’m not sure how accurate or helpful a ruler measurement can be. (Also, the bracelet is probably 10 years old, and I feel like older stones are wider/bigger.)
> 
> BUT, I understand what you’re going through! So I thought I’d post the picture so you can compare. I bought a .17 online, and had only tried on the .08 in store, and was convinced I must’ve received the wrong necklace because it seemed so small (but it was from T&Co so I’m sure it’s right)....they’re such dainty necklaces! I kept comparing a picture of the necklace I bought with the one I’d tried on. It took me a while to come to terms with it!
> 
> Hope it helps!



Thank you very much! The stones look like mine I guess.

And you're right, it's basically just for my piece of mind. I saw the necklaces in store once and from what I recall the .03 was smaller, but I didn't try it on or take a closer look.


----------



## nauornever

bonfire-heart said:


> Normally, a 0.5 ct diamond measures about 2.25 - 2.5 mm. I have a dbty necklace with a 0.12 diamond (not Tiffany’s though) which measures about 3.5 mm.


Thank you very much! I just measured it again and the stone seems to be 2mm. Maybe a tiny bit more, it's really hard to tell.

Congratulations msGrn! It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Julezah

I wish they were marked in some way! It would help with the peace of mind.



nauornever said:


> Thank you very much! The stones look like mine I guess.
> 
> And you're right, it's basically just for my piece of mind. I saw the necklaces in store once and from what I recall the .03 was smaller, but I didn't try it on or take a closer look.


----------



## nauornever

Julezah said:


> I wish they were marked in some way! It would help with the peace of mind.


Oh yeah, that would really help!


I have another question and hope someone can help me. I found another preloved necklace in YG with a .12 ct which would be great for layering. The hallmarks are "(c) Peretti", "AU750" and "Tiffany & Co.", so one of the "clasps" isn't hallmarked. I know the silver ones usually should have a "Spain" hallmarked on this one. Is it the same for the YG ones? TIA!


----------



## lilsweetie

I have a 0.14 in platinum and even after wearing it for more than 2 years, the diamond point still digs into me and can be a little irritating


----------



## haneulhouseki

yokean1 said:


> Recently bought mine RG 0.14 carat and shorten to 15 inch length. Pendant dimension 5mm. Very teeny tiny little diamond. When seeing in front of the mirror, doesn't feel its shiny. When taking a picture, the shiny pops up.
> 
> 
> You can also see from the side of DBTY, no poking. Comfortable wear and sleep and shower. The pendant always sit at the centre without moving. Thanks to the RG bezel setting.
> 
> 
> Love the YG chain and it blends well with my skin tone but not comfortable wear. I can feel the poke and my neck has turn to reddish. For those sensitive skin, suggest you to take RG without regret. Hope these pics help for your selection.



Thank you so much for posting this! So helpful


----------



## haneulhouseki

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Finally got the dbty necklace.  0.28ct(I/VVS1) in rose gold.  It sparkles like crazy.  Im so in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866528



Wow, it's gorgeous!! Congrats. I love the thicker bezel that only comes up to 0.17 ct but your 0.28 has got me salivating. When I tried a bunch of sizes on in the store, I noticed the thinner bezel showed off the sparkle more but the thicker bezel made the pendant appear larger.

Must. resist. XD


----------



## bibs76




----------



## bibs76

Platinum .42. I colour vv2,  shown with engagement ring .99 I colour.


----------



## msGrn

Question for those whose DBTY necklace qualifies for the Tiffany certificate: how long did it take for you to receive it by mail? I purchased mine January 9 and it still hasn’t arrived. I’m in the U.S. TIA!


----------



## kimcruz41

msGrn said:


> Question for those whose DBTY necklace qualifies for the Tiffany certificate: how long did it take for you to receive it by mail? I purchased mine January 9 and it still hasn’t arrived. I’m in the U.S. TIA!


I purchased mine Dec 27th and received it a week ago! You should be getting it any day now


----------



## L etoile

I'm also waiting for mine... purchased it on 12/28 or 12/29. I purchased it at a Tiffany store while I was out of town; should I call Tiffany to double check that it's coming?


----------



## kimcruz41

L etoile said:


> I'm also waiting for mine... purchased it on 12/28 or 12/29. I purchased it at a Tiffany store while I was out of town; should I call Tiffany to double check that it's coming?


What is the carat size? You should have recieved the paperwork already


----------



## L etoile

kimcruz41 said:


> What is the carat size? You should have recieved the paperwork already



Something like .19? Is it too small for paperwork? The SA said that I would receive something.


----------



## kimcruz41

L etoile said:


> Something like .19? Is it too small for paperwork? The SA said that I would receive something.


Yeah you should be! You should have received it since I got mine already and I purchased on the 27th, I would call.


----------



## ArielNature

Do you sleep with your DBTY necklace?


----------



## ale1987

ArielNature said:


> Do you sleep with your DBTY necklace?



Yes, I do. I leave it on most of the time (I know I probably shouldn’t!). It holds up rather well!


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

Did anyone buy that new version of DBTY with a marquise diamond?


----------



## Clifmar

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> Did anyone buy that new version of DBTY with a marquise diamond?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967754


I absolutely love the marquise style! I have the Pear shaped wich I posted in this thread sometime in October. I wear mine at 19 inches in length because 16 inches feels like a choker on me.


----------



## Julezah

I also wear mine 24/7. 



ArielNature said:


> Do you sleep with your DBTY necklace?


----------



## kimcruz41

ArielNature said:


> Do you sleep with your DBTY necklace?


Yes 24/7 It is of great quality


----------



## ArielNature

ale1987 said:


> Yes, I do. I leave it on most of the time (I know I probably shouldn’t!). It holds up rather well!





Julezah said:


> I also wear mine 24/7.





kimcruz41 said:


> Yes 24/7 It is of great quality



Thank you, I would like to use it 24/7 and wondered if it was uncomfortable but now I will try and leave it on


----------



## kimcruz41

ArielNature said:


> Thank you, I would like to use it 24/7 and wondered if it was uncomfortable but now I will try and leave it on


The very first day I felt the back of the diamond pick my lower neck but that soon goes away and you forget about it! Of course until you look in the mirror and see the sparkle hehe


----------



## Caz71

ArielNature said:


> Do you sleep with your DBTY necklace?


I have ss one and shower with it


----------



## Marmarfa

Here is my first DBTY 0.19ct H VS1. I 'm so in love


----------



## haneulhouseki

Marmarfa said:


> Here is my first DBTY 0.19ct H VS1. I 'm so in love



Beautiful! Did you store have a good amount to choose from? My store barely had any I's left and most definitely no more VS1 and VS2 in the 0.18-0.25 range after Valentine's Day...


----------



## Marmarfa

haneulhouseki said:


> Beautiful! Did you store have a good amount to choose from? My store barely had any I's left and most definitely no more VS1 and VS2 in the 0.18-0.25 range after Valentine's Day...


Thank you! Our small store always has a very limited choice, only one in every colour less than 0.14/0.17ct. I got my DBTY during vacation in Paris.


----------



## haneulhouseki

Marmarfa said:


> Thank you! Our small store always has a very limited choice, only one in every colour less than 0.14/0.17ct. I got my DBTY during vacation in Paris.



Oh wow! That's a limited selection but I'm happy to hear you got it during vacation in Paris. What a wonderful memory to associate your purchase with


----------



## Jadewah

I purchased my YG DBTY in 2014 for a milestone event in my life. I have worn it everyday since I bought it. I only take it off to clean it or when I go into the pool/beach. 

I wish cherish it forever


----------



## Violet Bleu

Jadewah said:


> View attachment 3976052
> 
> 
> I purchased my YG DBTY in 2014 for a milestone event in my life. I have worn it everyday since I bought it. I only take it off to clean it or when I go into the pool/beach.
> 
> I wish cherish it forever


Specs?


----------



## Jadewah

Violet Bleu said:


> Specs?



It’s 0.44 ct F SI1


----------



## Violet Bleu

Jadewah said:


> It’s 0.44 ct F SI1


Oh perfect! I think this is a fantastic size!


----------



## ale1987

Marmarfa said:


> Here is my first DBTY 0.19ct H VS1. I 'm so in love



Congratulations! Your DBTY is beautiful! It’s such a timeless piece, you will be so happy with it. I rarely ever take mine off!


----------



## ale1987

Jadewah said:


> View attachment 3976052
> 
> 
> I purchased my YG DBTY in 2014 for a milestone event in my life. I have worn it everyday since I bought it. I only take it off to clean it or when I go into the pool/beach.
> 
> I wish cherish it forever



Beautiful!


----------



## Miss.Peke

Jadewah said:


> View attachment 3976052
> 
> 
> I purchased my YG DBTY in 2014 for a milestone event in my life. I have worn it everyday since I bought it. I only take it off to clean it or when I go into the pool/beach.
> 
> I wish cherish it forever



Can I have please trouble you for a photo with it worn? Thanks


----------



## kimcruz41

My DBTY


----------



## nauornever

It looks gorgeous! Would you mind sharing the size?

I'm still saving up for a yellow gold one (and waiting for a special occasion to get one, too). Maybe if I pass my final exams and start a new job in autumn.


----------



## kimcruz41

nauornever said:


> It looks gorgeous! Would you mind sharing the size?
> 
> I'm still saving up for a yellow gold one (and waiting for a special occasion to get one, too). Maybe if I pass my final exams and start a new job in autumn.


It is .23 carat color I ! There are so many options in size  Hopefully in autumn for you! You will love it


----------



## Maria333

Hi DBTY lovers!
I am planning to buy my first DBTY Tiffany necklace and would love your advice. Unfortunately I don't have Tiffany store nearby, so I'm hoping to get some insight from you guys.
1) first, I'm in doubt regarding the metal. Initially, I was thinking silver because I prefer white metal color, but then I read that it gets dark quickly and needs to be polished often. I definitely don't want high maintenance piece, I barely have time for anything and don't want to keep bringing my necklace to cleaning every couple of months. Does silver really require polishing so often?
2) Platinum sounds like a better option vs cleaning silver, but I read somewhere in this thread that platinum bazel is smaller, which makes the diamond look smaller too. Does it really? Would .17 stone in platinum look like .12 or .14 in silver?
3) Stone size, I tried .07 in silver when I was in NYC store and loved it. But now I'm thinking maybe I should get a larger ctw... The highest I could go in terms of price is .17 ctw. Does .17 look considerably larger and noticeable than .07?
I would love to have the most sparkle, but wouldn't want it to look too fancy hence inappropriate for work. 
4) Anyone who has Vintage MOP VCA in gold, do you think I could wear them with DBTY in platinum? 

Any thoughts highly appreciated!!


----------



## Roseguard

I have a plat & rose gold. It’s true plat makes it appears smaller. You can go to the store and try on various pieces (clarities & colors). My RG is .25ct and the price was close to .17ct.


----------



## Maria333

Roseguard said:


> I have a plat & rose gold. It’s true plat makes it appears smaller. You can go to the store and try on various pieces (clarities & colors). My RG is .25ct and the price was close to .17ct.


Thank you Roseguard!
Any chance you have modeling pic with your necklaces? Unfortunately, there is no Tiffany store nearby


----------



## Roseguard

Maria333 said:


> Thank you Roseguard!
> Any chance you have modeling pic with your necklaces? Unfortunately, there is no Tiffany store nearby


My plat & RS.


----------



## Maria333

Roseguard said:


> My plat & RS.


Thanks so much for posting!! they look stunning on you!
Is your platinum also .25?


----------



## Roseguard

Maria333 said:


> Thanks so much for posting!! they look stunning on you!
> Is your platinum also .25?


Thank you . My plat is .26
Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## staceyjan

Maria333 said:


> Hi DBTY lovers!
> I am planning to buy my first DBTY Tiffany necklace and would love your advice. Unfortunately I don't have Tiffany store nearby, so I'm hoping to get some insight from you guys.
> 1) first, I'm in doubt regarding the metal. Initially, I was thinking silver because I prefer white metal color, but then I read that it gets dark quickly and needs to be polished often. I definitely don't want high maintenance piece, I barely have time for anything and don't want to keep bringing my necklace to cleaning every couple of months. Does silver really require polishing so often?
> 2) Platinum sounds like a better option vs cleaning silver, but I read somewhere in this thread that platinum bazel is smaller, which makes the diamond look smaller too. Does it really? Would .17 stone in platinum look like .12 or .14 in silver?
> 3) Stone size, I tried .07 in silver when I was in NYC store and loved it. But now I'm thinking maybe I should get a larger ctw... The highest I could go in terms of price is .17 ctw. Does .17 look considerably larger and noticeable than .07?
> I would love to have the most sparkle, but wouldn't want it to look too fancy hence inappropriate for work.
> 4) Anyone who has Vintage MOP VCA in gold, do you think I could wear them with DBTY in platinum?
> 
> Any thoughts highly appreciated!!


  I wouldn't get silver bc you really do need to polish often.  If you don’t want to go with plat, then white gold is a good option. 

Go w the highest size which will equal price within your budget. 

I think .10 would be a noticeable difference.  You want to see more diamond than the metal. IMO.


----------



## Maria333

staceyjan said:


> I wouldn't get silver bc you really do need to polish often.  If you don’t want to go with plat, then white gold is a good option.
> 
> Go w the highest size which will equal price within your budget.
> 
> I think .10 would be a noticeable difference.  You want to see more diamond than the metal. IMO.



Thank you Staceyjan!
I didn’t see white gold option online, is this something available only in store? 
Also, If you’ve seen it, what looks better for DBTY necklace white gold or platinum?
Does white gold has larger bazel similarly to RG or is it also small like platinum?

Thanks!!


----------



## staceyjan

Sorry,  I am not the right person to answer this.  My DD has the CBTY bracelet and necklace.  I have 2 DBTY by Brian Gavin.   One is plat (.35) and the other is YG (.74).   I had to get used to the plat since it looked a little darker than WG.


----------



## Maria333

staceyjan said:


> Sorry,  I am not the right person to answer this.  My DD has the CBTY bracelet and necklace.  I have 2 DBTY by Brian Gavin.   One is plat (.35) and the other is YG (.74).   I had to get used to the plat since it looked a little darker than WG.


Thanks anyways!
I'll call Tiffany store over the weekend and ask about white gold option.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Maria333 said:


> Thanks anyways!
> I'll call Tiffany store over the weekend and ask about white gold option.


The DBTY only comes in silver, rose gold, yellow gold, and platinum.


----------



## nauornever

kimcruz41 said:


> It is .23 carat color I ! There are so many options in size  Hopefully in autumn for you! You will love it



Thanks! It looks like a great size! Beautiful piece.


----------



## Maria333

I just got my DBTY!! Tiffany's SA assured that my diamond has great specs, but to be honest I don't understand anything about diamond specs... It says HVVS1, is it good? I googled too, but feedback from ladies here is so much better!

Now I’m having second thoughts... I went with the slightly higher ctw than planned to get the most sparkle, but it doesn’t look too sparkly to me... I mean it sparkles, but only with a certain light. Is it normal for dbty? I feel like my diamond ring sparkles much more than this dbty.

Thanks!!


----------



## Maria333

Here it is!


----------



## Maria333

Also, does the chain look too short on me?
Any feedback highly appreciated!!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Maria333 said:


> I just got my DBTY!! Tiffany's SA assured that my diamond has great specs, but to be honest I don't understand anything about diamond specs... It says HVVS1, is it good? I googled too, but feedback from ladies here is so much better!
> 
> Now I’m having second thoughts... I went with the slightly higher ctw than planned to get the most sparkle, but it doesn’t look too sparkly to me... I mean it sparkles, but only with a certain light. Is it normal for dbty? I feel like my diamond ring sparkles much more than this dbty.
> 
> Thanks!!



H is the color and VVS1 is the clarity of the diamond. They are good specs but what makes a diamond really sparkle is the cut. What is the carat weight of the diamond if you don't mind me asking. I think if it's 0.19 ctw or above, they will send you a diamond certificate that shows the cut specifications and plots where the inclusions are. You can input those cut specifications into the Holloway Cut Advisor to see where it stands. It's just a tool to estimate cut quality but your eyes (how it looks to you) is the ultimate test. Also, did they clean it for you? You could clean it at home with one of those jewelry dips or even Windex. (I do this with mine.) If a diamond is dirty, it will affect the sparkle. If you're still unsure, maybe take it back to Tiffany's to compare to other DBTY's to see if they sparkle more.



Maria333 said:


> Here it is!



Looks really nice.



Maria333 said:


> Also, does the chain look too short on me?
> Any feedback highly appreciated!!



Is it comfortable on you? Some people like wearing it tighter than others. I don't think I would go shorter than having the diamond sit in the hollow of my throat. 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## casiecn

Maria333 said:


> Also, does the chain look too short on me?
> Any feedback highly appreciated!!



I think it looks beautiful on you! Tiffany DBTY pieces are so classy! I own a bracelet in Plat and where it daily. Enjoy!


----------



## Msdanger

This thread gave me the push to go get my DBTY! 0.28 ct in yellow gold and 16” chain. Tempted to shorten to 15” but will wear it for awhile to see how i like it. SO OBSESSED and glad i finally got me one! ❤️❤️❤️. Thanks for the inspiration ladies!


----------



## staceyjan

Msdanger said:


> View attachment 3996772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread gave me the push to go get my DBTY! 0.28 ct in yellow gold and 16” chain. Tempted to shorten to 15” but will wear it for awhile to see how i like it. SO OBSESSED and glad i finally got me one! ❤️❤️❤️. Thanks for the inspiration ladies!


Beautiful! You can always get a jump ring at 15 in and then be able to wear it at either size.


----------



## staceyjan

Maria333 said:


> Also, does the chain look too short on me?
> Any feedback highly appreciated!!


I think it is the perfect length. Does it feel comfortable.  

If you are not sure about the cut (sparkle) I would look at a few more and compare it.  I have a .35 in plat and had diamond shrinkage issues.  I bought a bigger one and it makes such a difference w how it sparkles. Both also had comparable specs.


----------



## Msdanger

staceyjan said:


> Beautiful! You can always get a jump ring at 15 in and then be able to wear it at either size.


Oh that’s a great suggestion, thanks!


----------



## Maria333

Shopgirl1996 said:


> H is the color and VVS1 is the clarity of the diamond. They are good specs but what makes a diamond really sparkle is the cut. What is the carat weight of the diamond if you don't mind me asking. I think if it's 0.19 ctw or above, they will send you a diamond certificate that shows the cut specifications and plots where the inclusions are. You can input those cut specifications into the Holloway Cut Advisor to see where it stands. It's just a tool to estimate cut quality but your eyes (how it looks to you) is the ultimate test. Also, did they clean it for you? You could clean it at home with one of those jewelry dips or even Windex. (I do this with mine.) If a diamond is dirty, it will affect the sparkle. If you're still unsure, maybe take it back to Tiffany's to compare to other DBTY's to see if they sparkle more.



Shopgirl1996, thank you for suggestion! They didn't clean the diamond and I will definitely try to clean it and see if it sparkles more. Mine is .23ctw, the SA told he will mail me the certificate in a couple of weeks. 
I asked the SA to compare with other DBTY's, but they didn't have any in a comparable size, the next one they had was .35 I think and .14 ctw. It seemed to me that .14 sparkled more, but it's really hard to compare when the size is so different... 
I read too that the cut is really important and I thought that Tiffany cuts are considered the best. Is it consistently true? has anyone had issues with tiffany's cut quality?

Is it comfortable on you? Some people like wearing it tighter than others. I don't think I would go shorter than having the diamond sit in the hollow of my throat.

I think I need a longer chain, somehow the chain keeps moving back as if the weight if the clasp was pulling it down, as I am moving chain kind of shifts to the back side of my neck and at the front it's really short, while hanging more on the back. Sorry for the poor wording, i don't know how to describe it... Maybe if I elongate it an inch more than I'd want it would be enough.


----------



## Maria333

Msdanger said:


> Oh that’s a great suggestion, thanks!



Great suggestion indeed! Did anyone take Tiffany DBTY to extend to a local jeweler rather than Tiffany? What are the pros and cons?
The SA told me that through Tiffany it's take min 4 weeks and he couldn't give me a price estimate... I feel like it should be a complimentary service for the premium they are charging and I definitely don't want to pay another $500 for this. What are the ballpark prices for chain extension at Tiffany?

Thanks!


----------



## L etoile

I ordered a 2" extender from a local jeweler for my Tiffany DBTY. I like the option of the longer length without a chain going down my back (like it would do if I extended the chain and added a jump ring). However, the clasp and extender still pull the necklace back. it doesn't help that the jeweler put his logo on the extender, so now I have a Tiffany logo, E Peretti logo, Tiff clasp, Jeweler logo, and extender clasp on the back of my neck.


----------



## Maria333

L etoile said:


> I ordered a 2" extender from a local jeweler for my Tiffany DBTY. I like the option of the longer length without a chain going down my back (like it would do if I extended the chain and added a jump ring). However, the clasp and extender still pull the necklace back. it doesn't help that the jeweler put his logo on the extender, so now I have a Tiffany logo, E Peretti logo, Tiff clasp, Jeweler logo, and extender clasp on the back of my neck.



Thanks for sharing L etoile! I'm already experiencing the issues with pulling the necklace back, so maybe it doesn't make sense to order the extender if it only makes it worse... Or maybe I'll try and order some cheap stainless steel extender to try it if it's convenient to wear and if it is I can upgrade to platinum.


----------



## L etoile

Maria333 said:


> Thanks for sharing L etoile! I'm already experiencing the issues with pulling the necklace back, so maybe it doesn't make sense to order the extender if it only makes it worse... Or maybe I'll try and order some cheap stainless steel extender to try it if it's convenient to wear and if it is I can upgrade to platinum.



I tried it with an extender from Target, and that seemed to be ok, but this new extender is a bit heavier in real yellow gold (my DBTY is YG).


----------



## staceyjan

Maria333 said:


> Great suggestion indeed! Did anyone take Tiffany DBTY to extend to a local jeweler rather than Tiffany? What are the pros and cons?
> The SA told me that through Tiffany it's take min 4 weeks and he couldn't give me a price estimate... I feel like it should be a complimentary service for the premium they are charging and I definitely don't want to pay another $500 for this. What are the ballpark prices for chain extension at Tiffany?
> 
> Thanks!


To add a jump ring at a certain length either it was free or between $20-40.


----------



## nauornever

Maria333 said:


> Great suggestion indeed! Did anyone take Tiffany DBTY to extend to a local jeweler rather than Tiffany? What are the pros and cons?
> The SA told me that through Tiffany it's take min 4 weeks and he couldn't give me a price estimate... I feel like it should be a complimentary service for the premium they are charging and I definitely don't want to pay another $500 for this. What are the ballpark prices for chain extension at Tiffany?
> 
> Thanks!



I just got mine back and it was free of charge, though I only own the sterling one. They had to add round about 6cm. But I didn't drop it off, I had to send it in since the closest Tiffanys is two hours away. It took them exactly 9 days from the day I sent it off till it arrived back. 

I also tried stainless steel extenders (to test diferent lengths) and it drove me nuts!  The extender was so heavy it kept twisting to the front and when it sat right the extender pulled the necklace back.


----------



## klb4556

Hi everyone!! Can anyone who has a 0.3 show me yours? I am wanting to see what they look like modeled and just in general to see if it could be passable/ nice on my frame. I did do a search but couldn't find what I was looking for. 

Also, I'm reading that there're some differences between Tiffany carats and others? How much difference? not super experienced with this and most of my shopping has to be done online. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Msdanger

Diamond shrinkage is real! I ended up upgrading from my 0.28 to 0.34 ct. The 0.28 was beautiful but I found it a little too small for a stand alone piece. It would have been better as a layering piece. I’ve heard a few other members suggest 0.3-0.4 ct as the perfect size for a stand alone necklace and I completely agree. For reference, I am 5’5 and slim build. Finally feeling satisfied with my DBTY! Oh and I asked my SA about a jump chain and basket and she said it was complimentary! So, don’t be afraid to ask!


----------



## Msdanger

klb4556 said:


> Hi everyone!! Can anyone who has a 0.3 show me yours? I am wanting to see what they look like modeled and just in general to see if it could be passable/ nice on my frame. I did do a search but couldn't find what I was looking for.
> 
> Also, I'm reading that there're some differences between Tiffany carats and others? How much difference? not super experienced with this and most of my shopping has to be done online.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hi, I posted a pic with my 0.28 on page 128 or 129. The size difference between a 0.28 and 0.3 would be negligible. I just posted a pic of my 0.34. There is a noticeable difference between the 0.28 and 0.34 (sorry don’t have a side by side pic).


----------



## Phillyfan

Mine is a 0.28 and yes, it is a little small. I haven’t layered it yet because I thought chains might tangle. It was the largest I could afford at the time - lol!


----------



## Msdanger

Phillyfan said:


> Mine is a 0.28 and yes, it is a little small. I haven’t layered it yet because I thought chains might tangle. It was the largest I could afford at the time - lol!



0.28 has its appeal! It’s more delicate looking. It was a tough choice to give up but ultimately I wanted to be able to see the diamond more from farther away. The 0.28 looked great up close but kind of disappeared when I was standing father back. I made a side by side photo of the 0.28 and my new 0.34 (right) in case others find it helpful. I think the size difference is small but noticeable. And hey, budget is king always! There’s plenty of time to upgrade later if you want!


----------



## mewt

This is such a helpful reference thread!

I was wondering if anyone heard of this open hearts DBTY:






I saw it in SS on their site, but couldn't find the same in RG! It seems to be limited edition, and just came out recently?


----------



## klb4556

Msdanger said:


> Hi, I posted a pic with my 0.28 on page 128 or 129. The size difference between a 0.28 and 0.3 would be negligible. I just posted a pic of my 0.34. There is a noticeable difference between the 0.28 and 0.34 (sorry don’t have a side by side pic).



Thank you! Just saw it and it helped!


----------



## klb4556

Alright guys, hope you don't mind that these aren't pictures of DBTY but I am trying to pick a metal for a DBTY, and it's a lot of money/ saving for me so I want to make the right decision. 

I'm trying to decide between WG, RG and YG, but can you tell me if white metals or yellow look better?


This is a SS Alex Woo necklace to show you the white




This is a 14k YG necklace








I unfortunately don't have a piece of RG I could hold up to my skin atm, but in the past, I've liked it a lot, it seems to do really well with my fair skin, however it just feels trendy to me even though it's not, I know it's a very romantic metal that dates really far back. 

Thank you all for any help you can give


----------



## mewt

klb4556 said:


> Alright guys, hope you don't mind that these aren't pictures of DBTY but I am trying to pick a metal for a DBTY, and it's a lot of money/ saving for me so I want to make the right decision.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between WG, RG and YG, but can you tell me if white metals or yellow look better?
> 
> 
> This is a SS Alex Woo necklace to show you the white
> View attachment 4005051
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 14k YG necklace
> View attachment 4005052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unfortunately don't have a piece of RG I could hold up to my skin atm, but in the past, I've liked it a lot, it seems to do really well with my fair skin, however it just feels trendy to me even though it's not, I know it's a very romantic metal that dates really far back.
> 
> Thank you all for any help you can give



In my humble opinion your fair skin would look equally good with YG or RG. The white washes you out, from the pictures.

If you're going for a smaller diamond (0.17 and under), there's a difference between the bezel in YG/RG, which might be the deciding factor for you! RG has a thicker bezel, which would make the diamond less pokey at the back, but with the tradeoff of looking less float-y. Best to try both on in person!


----------



## klb4556

mewt said:


> In my humble opinion your fair skin would look equally good with YG or RG. The white washes you out, from the pictures.
> 
> If you're going for a smaller diamond (0.17 and under), there's a difference between the bezel in YG/RG, which might be the deciding factor for you! RG has a thicker bezel, which would make the diamond less pokey at the back, but with the tradeoff of looking less float-y. Best to try both on in person!



Thank you so much for your opinion!! I was actually afraid YG washed me out even though I like it better in person, and there are some allergy concerns with WG because I've had something that makes me think I might be sensitive/ allergic to it because of the nickel, so it's actually for the better!

I'm actually leaning more toward YG, and yep- I'm actually thinking a 0.10, but because of all that you said, I'll try to make it to an actual store in the semi-close future, which for me will be Nashville.

Thank you again!


----------



## mewt

klb4556 said:


> Thank you so much for your opinion!! I was actually afraid YG washed me out even though I like it better in person, and there are some allergy concerns with WG because I've had something that makes me think I might be sensitive/ allergic to it because of the nickel, so it's actually for the better!
> 
> I'm actually leaning more toward YG, and yep- I'm actually thinking a 0.10, but because of all that you said, I'll try to make it to an actual store in the semi-close future, which for me will be Nashville.
> 
> Thank you again!


I don't think they have WG, only Plat for the DBTY actually!

If you think YG washes you out in person, please ask your friends who can see you in person! Sometimes photos are not accurate, so might be fooling my eyes. 

Good luck with your selection! Maybe go with a friend for a quick second opinion.


----------



## mewt

Aaand I just got my own DBTY today... so happy to share it was the BEST Tiffany experience I ever had! Have not had luck in the past, been ignored by lazy SAs more interested in chatting with each other than helping me. This time the SA opened the door for me (missing doorman today?), was really friendly and down-to-earth, showed us how to use the diamond loupe (DH had fun with that one haha), and finally told me she had the same anniversary as us (I entered that info when registering). Meant to be? She also said it was the last one in the store, but maybe they tell that to everyone. ;P







Looks so bright in light or dark! I'm very happy with it, doesn't poke or flip, so comfortable it feels like wearing nothing. All the photos in this thread greatly helped me decide what I wanted, so I'll add mine here too.






Rose gold has a thicker, but still delicate, bezel. As you can see, the diamond back doesn't stick out, which makes it really comfy!


----------



## klb4556

mewt said:


> I don't think they have WG, only Plat for the DBTY actually!
> 
> If you think YG washes you out in person, please ask your friends who can see you in person! Sometimes photos are not accurate, so might be fooling my eyes.
> 
> Good luck with your selection! Maybe go with a friend for a quick second opinion.


 
I actually think it looks good as well but I'll ask someone else as well. My husband thinks they look equally good but he thinks rose would look best from when I've tried it on in stores with various pieces. Thanks!!


mewt said:


> Aaand I just got my own DBTY today... so happy to share it was the BEST Tiffany experience I ever had! Have not had luck in the past, been ignored by lazy SAs more interested in chatting with each other than helping me. This time the SA opened the door for me (missing doorman today?), was really friendly and down-to-earth, showed us how to use the diamond loupe (DH had fun with that one haha), and finally told me she had the same anniversary as us (I entered that info when registering). Meant to be? She also said it was the last one in the store, but maybe they tell that to everyone. ;P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so bright in light or dark! I'm very happy with it, doesn't poke or flip, so comfortable it feels like wearing nothing. All the photos in this thread greatly helped me decide what I wanted, so I'll add mine here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose gold has a thicker, but still delicate, bezel. As you can see, the diamond back doesn't stick out, which makes it really comfy!



BEAUTIFUL!! So happy for you. I've had good experiences when I call with questions, they're never pretentious and I was initially surprised by that but I haven't had an extensive visit in a store. That is so nice. I think they were telling you the truth, haha  What tcw is this? 

In some peoples' pics, the RG looks REALLY coppery, but it looks much softer here which I love!
I love the thicker bezel! I feel like I might end up going with that


----------



## mewt

klb4556 said:


> I actually think it looks good as well but I'll ask someone else as well. My husband thinks they look equally good but he thinks rose would look best from when I've tried it on in stores with various pieces. Thanks!!


Ooh then totally get the RG since you don't have anything in RG yet! My husband voted RG on me too, no hesitation.



klb4556 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!! So happy for you. I've had good experiences when I call with questions, they're never pretentious and I was initially surprised by that but I haven't had an extensive visit in a store. That is so nice. I think they were telling you the truth, haha  What tcw is this?
> 
> In some peoples' pics, the RG looks REALLY coppery, but it looks much softer here which I love!
> I love the thicker bezel! I feel like I might end up going with that


Haha she did seem honest when she said it, saying they don't get a lot of stock in every size. I just hear this line a lot from salespeople trying to sell you urgency, and/or don't want to bother getting more stock. It's the .07! First one I tried on, she put it on me and I'm like yes, yes, don't take it off. xD I did try on the .03 as well but the diamond gets lost in the thicker bezel imo. I didn't bother trying any other sizes after that because .07 was perfect (also I was late for a movie).

Tiffany's DBTY diamonds are cut shallower than average, which means it looks bigger for its weight (more spread). Notice this chart: https://www.brilliance.com/education/diamond-size-chart According to that chart, a .07 round should be 2.6mm across, but mine is pretty much 3mm (0.11ct equivalent).

Lower karat RG looks a lot more coppery. 18k RG is a lot paler and closer to YG, depending on brand. I do like Tiffany RG a lot, my first piece from them was also RG. Anyway go out and try it! No amount of pictures can replace trying it on yourself.  Have fun and enjoy, that's what it's all about in the end! I'd love to see what you end up with, either way!


----------



## klb4556

mewt said:


> Ooh then totally get the RG since you don't have anything in RG yet! My husband voted RG on me too, no hesitation.
> 
> 
> Haha she did seem honest when she said it, saying they don't get a lot of stock in every size. I just hear this line a lot from salespeople trying to sell you urgency, and/or don't want to bother getting more stock. It's the .07! First one I tried on, she put it on me and I'm like yes, yes, don't take it off. xD I did try on the .03 as well but the diamond gets lost in the thicker bezel imo. I didn't bother trying any other sizes after that because .07 was perfect (also I was late for a movie).
> 
> Tiffany's DBTY diamonds are cut shallower than average, which means it looks bigger for its weight (more spread). Notice this chart: https://www.brilliance.com/education/diamond-size-chart According to that chart, a .07 round should be 2.6mm across, but mine is pretty much 3mm (0.11ct equivalent).
> 
> Lower karat RG looks a lot more coppery. 18k RG is a lot paler and closer to YG, depending on brand. I do like Tiffany RG a lot, my first piece from them was also RG. Anyway go out and try it! No amount of pictures can replace trying it on yourself.  Have fun and enjoy, that's what it's all about in the end! I'd love to see what you end up with, either way!




Thank you so much!!! also, is this  a 16 or 17" chain?


----------



## mewt

klb4556 said:


> Thank you so much!!! also, is this  a 16 or 17" chain?



It's the 16" according to Tiffany but it seems they only count the chain length, not including the bezel+diamond.

Here's a ref pic next to my 16" necklace, as you can see when pulled down straight it's slightly longer. However, in normal wear because it's so light the diamond tends to sit up higher! Necklace forms a U shape compared to the V shape with a regular pendant.





Just layered it to show you but I like it, gonna wear it like this now haha.


----------



## Princessporg

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and am interested in getting a DBTY necklace.  I am interested in the platinum necklace (my ring is platinum, looks quite similar to the Soleste ring).   The platinum is pricer than white gold, so I am considering white gold since it looks similar.  However on their website I do not see a white gold option but people here are talking about WG? 

I have a few questions:
1.  I read with white gold you have to get it redipped every several years, has anyone done this with Tiffany? How much does it cost? How frequently do you have to do it?

2. Do you wear your DBTY everywhere?  I am wanting one because I wanted a delicate necklace I could wear all the time (except sleeping) - and yes, even in the pool/beach (I know it's not recommended but I don't care!).

3. The other necklace I am considering is the Tiffany Soleste mini, does anyone have this? http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/neck...earch&tracktile=new&fromcid=-1&trackgridpos=3

Thank you for your input!


----------



## klb4556

Also, until I make it to a store, does anyone have an 0.07 and 0.10 comparison picture?

or if you don't, if you've seen them/ compared them yourself, can you tell me if there's a noticeable difference?

some have said the difference between .05 and .07 is so minute they can't tell, but it seems like .07 and .10 would be more noticeable. 

TIA


----------



## klb4556

mewt said:


> It's the 16" according to Tiffany but it seems they only count the chain length, not including the bezel+diamond.
> 
> Here's a ref pic next to my 16" necklace, as you can see when pulled down straight it's slightly longer. However, in normal wear because it's so light the diamond tends to sit up higher! Necklace forms a U shape compared to the V shape with a regular pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just layered it to show you but I like it, gonna wear it like this now haha.



so pretty! RG is very flattering against your skintone!

that's one of the main reasons I love DBTY and similar necklaces is the "u" shape


----------



## Roseguard

Maria333 said:


> Great suggestion indeed! Did anyone take Tiffany DBTY to extend to a local jeweler rather than Tiffany? What are the pros and cons?
> The SA told me that through Tiffany it's take min 4 weeks and he couldn't give me a price estimate... I feel like it should be a complimentary service for the premium they are charging and I definitely don't want to pay another $500 for this. What are the ballpark prices for chain extension at Tiffany?
> 
> Thanks!


I got both of mine extended and added a basket to prevent “poke” for free. All depends on the store & SA.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Princessporg said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and am interested in getting a DBTY necklace.  I am interested in the platinum necklace (my ring is platinum, looks quite similar to the Soleste ring).   The platinum is pricer than white gold, so I am considering white gold since it looks similar.  However on their website I do not see a white gold option but people here are talking about WG?
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 1.  I read with white gold you have to get it redipped every several years, has anyone done this with Tiffany? How much does it cost? How frequently do you have to do it?
> 
> 2. Do you wear your DBTY everywhere?  I am wanting one because I wanted a delicate necklace I could wear all the time (except sleeping) - and yes, even in the pool/beach (I know it's not recommended but I don't care!).
> 
> 3. The other necklace I am considering is the Tiffany Soleste mini, does anyone have this? http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/neck...earch&tracktile=new&fromcid=-1&trackgridpos=3
> 
> Thank you for your input!


There is no WG, only platinum.


----------



## mewt

klb4556 said:


> Also, until I make it to a store, does anyone have an 0.07 and 0.10 comparison picture?
> 
> or if you don't, if you've seen them/ compared them yourself, can you tell me if there's a noticeable difference?
> 
> some have said the difference between .05 and .07 is so minute they can't tell, but it seems like .07 and .10 would be more noticeable.
> 
> TIA



I borrowed a picture of a .10 in sterling silver posted by coivcte in this thread, and put it next to my .07 in rg:




I think the bezels should be the same on SS and RG, so as you can see the .07 is 5mm across while the .10 is like 5.5mm. If anyone has a .10 (or any other size) in RG and would like to take a picture on top of a ruler, I could put it together for reference!





Few more angles because the bezel is just perfect and I love it. Hope this helps!


----------



## klb4556

mewt said:


> I borrowed a picture of a .10 in sterling silver posted by coivcte in this thread, and put it next to my .07 in rg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the bezels should be the same on SS and RG, so as you can see the .07 is 5mm across while the .10 is like 5.5mm. If anyone has a .10 (or any other size) in RG and would like to take a picture on top of a ruler, I could put it together for reference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few more angles because the bezel is just perfect and I love it. Hope this helps!




OMG thanks!! You are so helpful and I really appreciate it!

I just love how thick and substantial the bezel is


----------



## emchhardy

Scored this bracelet off Craigslist today - first Tiffany DBTY piece


----------



## staceyjan

Beautiful!  They are addicting!


----------



## emchhardy

staceyjan - Agree, I want more pieces from this collection now.  I didn't understand the hype/popularity until I got this piece.  The bezel is just perfection and the diamond, although tiny, really sparkles.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Have been busy n lazy in layering so I have been wearing my DBTY alone for last one month...


----------



## Caz71

bunnyNwife said:


> Have been busy n lazy in layering so I have been wearing my DBTY alone for last one month...
> 
> View attachment 4023351


Good for warmer months


----------



## jpezmom

bunnyNwife said:


> Have been busy n lazy in layering so I have been wearing my DBTY alone for last one month...
> 
> View attachment 4023351


Looks great on you!  Sometimes the simplicity of one necklace is all you need - it stands out on its own.  What size is your stone?


----------



## bunnyNwife

jpezmom said:


> Looks great on you!  Sometimes the simplicity of one necklace is all you need - it stands out on its own.  What size is your stone?



Thanks ! It’s 0.33ct but somehow it seems smaller on me vs some other members who are wearing similar or smaller rock. Perhaps the YG just melt on my Asian skin colour make the diamond looks smaller.


----------



## Zucnarf

I love this necklace. Such an elegant and chic piece.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My precious dbty! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## BellaV

Random post!! Sorry if not allowed! Is Megan Markle wearing a DBTY here?! Prince Harry and Meghan Markle attend team trials for Invictus Games
https://dailym.ai/2JlYzrs


----------



## hannahchloe

My DBTY 
The SA told me that the bigger the diamond... you will feel the ‘poke’ more. Is it true ?


----------



## Tankgirl

hannahchloe said:


> My DBTY
> The SA told me that the bigger the diamond... you will feel the ‘poke’ more. Is it true ?



Yes.


----------



## jpezmom

bunnyNwife said:


> Thanks ! It’s 0.33ct but somehow it seems smaller on me vs some other members who are wearing similar or smaller rock. Perhaps the YG just melt on my Asian skin colour make the diamond looks smaller.


I think this size looks great on you!  It’s just right for every day wear and looks substantial, too.


----------



## hannahchloe

mewt said:


> Aaand I just got my own DBTY today... so happy to share it was the BEST Tiffany experience I ever had! Have not had luck in the past, been ignored by lazy SAs more interested in chatting with each other than helping me. This time the SA opened the door for me (missing doorman today?), was really friendly and down-to-earth, showed us how to use the diamond loupe (DH had fun with that one haha), and finally told me she had the same anniversary as us (I entered that info when registering). Meant to be? She also said it was the last one in the store, but maybe they tell that to everyone. ;P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so bright in light or dark! I'm very happy with it, doesn't poke or flip, so comfortable it feels like wearing nothing. All the photos in this thread greatly helped me decide what I wanted, so I'll add mine here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose gold has a thicker, but still delicate, bezel. As you can see, the diamond back doesn't stick out, which makes it really comfy!


Hi Mewt... may I know what size is your DBTY ?! I just got mine and the diamond sticks out a lot more compared to yours. Does it come in different thickness in bezel because I saw only the thin bezel. Thanks
You look great in yours


----------



## mewt

hannahchloe said:


> Hi Mewt... may I know what size is your DBTY ?! I just got mine and the diamond sticks out a lot more compared to yours. Does it come in different thickness in bezel because I saw only the thin bezel. Thanks
> You look great in yours


Congrats on your lovely new piece! Mine's quite small, it's only 0.07ct. Thanks to the thick bezel, it measures 5mm across, similar to a 0.18ct with the thin bezel. Thick bezels are only on the SS and RG versions, and on RG below 0.18ct.

Here's a faraway shot for perspective:





But then when it catches the light, it REALLY shines!  I'm sure yours is even more spectacular!









I hope you're able to get used to the poke and enjoy it, otherwise try the 0.17ct in RG with the thick bezel?

I've been wearing mine every day and just love it, in fact I love it so much I'm going to buy my mom the exact same one when she comes to visit!


----------



## hannahchloe

mewt said:


> Congrats on your lovely new piece! Mine's quite small, it's only 0.07ct. Thanks to the thick bezel, it measures 5mm across, similar to a 0.18ct with the thin bezel. Thick bezels are only on the SS and RG versions, and on RG below 0.18ct.
> 
> Here's a faraway shot for perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then when it catches the light, it REALLY shines!  I'm sure yours is even more spectacular!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're able to get used to the poke and enjoy it, otherwise try the 0.17ct in RG with the thick bezel?
> 
> I've been wearing mine every day and just love it, in fact I love it so much I'm going to buy my mom the exact same one when she comes to visit!


Hi Mewt... oh wow.. yours look big and spectacular for a 0.07 ! I’ve got a 0.39 and thin bezel. Feel the poke and it keep ‘riding’ up .. do yours ride up? I feel mine don’t look at impressive


----------



## mewt

hannahchloe said:


> Hi Mewt... oh wow.. yours look big and spectacular for a 0.07 ! I’ve got a 0.39 and thin bezel. Feel the poke and it keep ‘riding’ up .. do yours ride up? I feel mine don’t look at impressive


Would it be possible for you to put your DBTY on top of a mm ruler and check the diameter? I'm very curious! I think yours looks very impressive already though.

Sorry to hear you're not completely satisfied with yours, hope you get to try the 0.17ct RG in thick bezel--it might be close to yours in size and a lot more comfy. Just a guess. You'd also save a bunch of money, haha! And no, mine doesn't ride up. Maybe because the back is flat, it rests better?


----------



## hannahchloe

mewt said:


> Would it be possible for you to put your DBTY on top of a mm ruler and check the diameter? I'm very curious! I think yours looks very impressive already though.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're not completely satisfied with yours, hope you get to try the 0.17ct RG in thick bezel--it might be close to yours in size and a lot more comfy. Just a guess. You'd also save a bunch of money, haha! And no, mine doesn't ride up. Maybe because the back is flat, it rests better?


Hi Mewt... here’s a pic ...the pendant can’t sit flat as the tip of diamond is protruded and not flat. Kind of difficult to put it on the ruler to measure. The ruler is in cm ( not mm) and it’s 0.6cm


----------



## mewt

hannahchloe said:


> Hi Mewt... here’s a pic ...the pendant can’t sit flat as the tip of diamond is protruded and not flat. Kind of difficult to put it on the ruler to measure. The ruler is in cm ( not mm) and it’s 0.6cm


That's actually a very respectable measurement, especially with the thin bezels! Take a look at this chart: https://www.brilliance.com/education/diamond-size-chart
As you can see, a 0.39 diamond would usually face up well under 5mm. The fact that yours faces up 6mm even without thick bezels is incredible! That's nearly 0.80ct equivalent!

If you get a chance to try the 0.17ct RG let me know what you think! Here's a few links to others here who own the 0.17ct RG: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-your-tiffany-dbty-necklace.566582/page-26
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/tiffanys-dbty-vs-cartiers-dldc.784478/page-4

They said it was similar to a 0.30ct in other metal, so I would guess yours is still bigger, but it might stop the poking. Tomorrow I'm taking my mom shopping at Tiffany's!  Will take a closer look and note the size differences.


----------



## hannahchloe

mewt said:


> That's actually a very respectable measurement, especially with the thin bezels! Take a look at this chart: https://www.brilliance.com/education/diamond-size-chart
> As you can see, a 0.39 diamond would usually face up well under 5mm. The fact that yours faces up 6mm even without thick bezels is incredible! That's nearly 0.80ct equivalent!
> 
> If you get a chance to try the 0.17ct RG let me know what you think! Here's a few links to others here who own the 0.17ct RG:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-your-tiffany-dbty-necklace.566582/page-26
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/tiffanys-dbty-vs-cartiers-dldc.784478/page-4
> 
> They said it was similar to a 0.30ct in other metal, so I would guess yours is still bigger, but it might stop the poking. Tomorrow I'm taking my mom shopping at Tiffany's!  Will take a closer look and note the size differences.


Hi Mewt... thank you for sending me the links. 
When I first this baby... the SA kept telling me that for E color, VVS1, with three Excellent .. this is a good buy 
I’m going in next Tuesday to have a look at .17 as well as smaller stones. I may just hang on to this one. 
Happy shopping with your mum


----------



## bibs76

I have the .42 platinum and for the first 24hrs I could feel the poke and a slight scratch but never ever feel anything now unless it sits under a tight shirt.


----------



## bibs76

hannahchloe said:


> Hi Mewt... oh wow.. yours look big and spectacular for a 0.07 ! I’ve got a 0.39 and thin bezel. Feel the poke and it keep ‘riding’ up .. do yours ride up? I feel mine don’t look at impressive


It looks gorgeous.  Don't let the poke put you off.  I think it is a style especially with a bigger diamond that takes a few weeks to get use to.


----------



## hannahchloe

bibs76 said:


> It looks gorgeous.  Don't let the poke put you off.  I think it is a style especially with a bigger diamond that takes a few weeks to get use to.


Hi bibs76... good to hear from you and to know that it’s a matter of getting used to the ‘poke’ feeling. I went into the shop to look at the 0.17 and mine really do stand out by heaps !  By the way, Anyone tried putting the backing to your DBTY ?! What’s the outcome ? Is there a huge difference in appearance?! Just looking at the option suggested by the SA


----------



## mercylurkergirl

I have a 5 stone platinum DBTY necklace that I've worn consistently since I purchased it 12 years ago.  I have no idea about size, it's been way too long.

The open bezels only irritate me when I've had it off for cleaning.  A few days after I put it back on they feel sharper, then I forget all about them.


----------



## hannahchloe

sugarplumpurse said:


> Thank you Canturi lover!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sslfn! It is 0.43 carat in yg.


Hi Sugarplumpurse...I came upon your pic & post ( your piece is gorgeous on you) and wanted to find out from you whether you feel the poke when you wear it. I’ve been wearing mine for a few days now and still feel the poke


----------



## hannahchloe

bibs76 said:


> It looks gorgeous.  Don't let the poke put you off.  I think it is a style especially with a bigger diamond that takes a few weeks to get use to.


Hi Bibs76... thank you for reassuring me to not let the poke put me off... I’ve worn it continuously and I’m not so bothered with the poke now ! Thank you  
Really happy with this baby


----------



## ecsr2016

Hi all, I need some help!

First of all, just want to thank everyone for posting up pictures as it has been tremendously helpful!  I have decided to get my first DBTY but I'm not sure about the metal (platinum or yellow gold), can you give me your opinion? I pretty much only use white metals, so have been leaning toward platinum but I also like the yg (even though I rarely like yg on me)... so I'm conflicted, please help. Thank you.


----------



## Roseguard

ecsr2016 said:


> Hi all, I need some help!
> 
> First of all, just want to thank everyone for posting up pictures as it has been tremendously helpful!  I have decided to get my first DBTY but I'm not sure about the metal (platinum or yellow gold), can you give me your opinion? I pretty much only use white metals, so have been leaning toward platinum but I also like the yg (even though I rarely like yg on me)... so I'm conflicted, please help. Thank you.
> View attachment 4046673
> View attachment 4046674


I prefer the platinum. I wanted to get in YG but I feel it doesn't stand out in my Asian skintone. 
So I got in both Plat & RG. But both is gorgeous and YG is classic.


----------



## ecsr2016

Roseguard said:


> I prefer the platinum. I wanted to get in YG but I feel it doesn't stand out in my Asian skintone.
> So I got in both Plat & RG. But both is gorgeous and YG is classic.


Thanks for you reply!  Do you think the platinum color is too dull/ muted? I think it looks a little gray on me but I'm not sure if that is something that I will get use to.  Also, does the "dull" color get picked up in pictures?  Thanks again! I really want them both but can't afford that right now. haha


----------



## Roseguard

ecsr2016 said:


> Thanks for you reply!  Do you think the platinum color is too dull/ muted? I think it looks a little gray on me but I'm not sure if that is something that I will get use to.  Also, does the "dull" color get picked up in pictures?  Thanks again! I really want them both but can't afford that right now. haha


Yeah is does that's why I wear my RG more. I have a feeling you might be leaning on the YG.


----------



## hannahchloe

ecsr2016 said:


> Hi all, I need some help!
> 
> First of all, just want to thank everyone for posting up pictures as it has been tremendously helpful!  I have decided to get my first DBTY but I'm not sure about the metal (platinum or yellow gold), can you give me your opinion? I pretty much only use white metals, so have been leaning toward platinum but I also like the yg (even though I rarely like yg on me)... so I'm conflicted, please help. Thank you.
> View attachment 4046673
> View attachment 4046674


Hi.. the yg looks better on your skin tone. I was trying DBTY recently and I normally wear silver and platinum but the DBTY in platinum looked dull and grey on me ( which was strange) and RG and YG looked much better on my Asian skin. So I got the Rg. Get the YG for DBTY. You won’t regret it.


----------



## Violet Bleu

ecsr2016 said:


> Hi all, I need some help!
> 
> First of all, just want to thank everyone for posting up pictures as it has been tremendously helpful!  I have decided to get my first DBTY but I'm not sure about the metal (platinum or yellow gold), can you give me your opinion? I pretty much only use white metals, so have been leaning toward platinum but I also like the yg (even though I rarely like yg on me)... so I'm conflicted, please help. Thank you.
> View attachment 4046673
> View attachment 4046674


The YG!


----------



## CoolKat

hannahchloe said:


> Hi bibs76... good to hear from you and to know that it’s a matter of getting used to the ‘poke’ feeling. I went into the shop to look at the 0.17 and mine really do stand out by heaps !  By the way, Anyone tried putting the backing to your DBTY ?! What’s the outcome ? Is there a huge difference in appearance?! Just looking at the option suggested by the SA



Hi there - I have a DBTY 0.23 YG & I added the "backing" because the poke really bothered me & made my neck red/itchy. It DOES make a huge difference for me = no more poking!

I attached some pictures here for your reference. Basically they took a "jump ring" & kind of "bend" it and attached it to the back of the DBTY. Nothing is altered from the front & the workmanship is immaculate so I am very happy that I did it!

They had to send my necklace to NY to do it, though & it took maybe a week or two.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mewt

ecsr2016 said:


> Hi all, I need some help!
> 
> First of all, just want to thank everyone for posting up pictures as it has been tremendously helpful!  I have decided to get my first DBTY but I'm not sure about the metal (platinum or yellow gold), can you give me your opinion? I pretty much only use white metals, so have been leaning toward platinum but I also like the yg (even though I rarely like yg on me)... so I'm conflicted, please help. Thank you.
> View attachment 4046673
> View attachment 4046674


For DBTY style necklaces I prefer the chain to blend more, so that the diamond 'floats'! Strongly prefer the YG on you.


----------



## staceyjan

I like the YG on you.


----------



## Roseguard

I have both RG & Plat. I prefer the R


Roseguard said:


> Yeah is does that's why I wear my RG more. I have a feeling you might be leaning on the YG.


Here a picture of my RG & Plat. I like my RG more. I added the “basket” on both to prevent the poking. It should be complimentary I hope it helps!


----------



## ecsr2016

Roseguard said:


> I have both RG & Plat. I prefer the R
> 
> Here a picture of my RG & Plat. I like my RG more. I added the “basket” on both to prevent the poking. It should be complimentary I hope it helps!


definitely helps, thank you!


----------



## ecsr2016

staceyjan said:


> I like the YG on you.


thank you for replying


----------



## ecsr2016

hannahchloe said:


> Hi.. the yg looks better on your skin tone. I was trying DBTY recently and I normally wear silver and platinum but the DBTY in platinum looked dull and grey on me ( which was strange) and RG and YG looked much better on my Asian skin. So I got the Rg. Get the YG for DBTY. You won’t regret it.


Thank you! Yeah I have the same problem since I normally prefer white metals! Thanks for sharing your opinion


----------



## ecsr2016

Violet Bleu said:


> The YG!


Thanks for your vote


----------



## thewildraven

Just got my platinum .37 dbty back from being polished and serviced at Tiffanys ... wow what a difference.. I didn’t realise platinum dulled quite so much .. it’s now so sparkly


----------



## Chanellover2015

ecsr2016 said:


> Hi all, I need some help!
> 
> First of all, just want to thank everyone for posting up pictures as it has been tremendously helpful!  I have decided to get my first DBTY but I'm not sure about the metal (platinum or yellow gold), can you give me your opinion? I pretty much only use white metals, so have been leaning toward platinum but I also like the yg (even though I rarely like yg on me)... so I'm conflicted, please help. Thank you.
> View attachment 4046673
> View attachment 4046674



On your skin tone the yellow gold looks much better. To me the white gold doesn’t look as ‘clean’ as the yellow gold. 




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Caz71

Wearing my ss 05.!!!

Started Keto diet so my neck is shrinking. Otherwise the size 18inch. was getting crampy. Can never wear 16inch


----------



## gazoo

Layering with my .23 in Platinum.


----------



## baglici0us

mewt said:


> For DBTY style necklaces I prefer the chain to blend more, so that the diamond 'floats'! Strongly prefer the YG on you.



I feel the same way. I got the YG myself.


----------



## BellaV

Here’s my rose dbty with two Monica Vinader diamond pendants:


----------



## BellaV

Does anyone have a lariat dbty?


----------



## Louish

i2uby said:


> I've been stalking this thread for a while since I fell in love with the DBTY design. I initially purchased the Elsa Peretti 0.07 sterling silver as it looked bigger than 0.08 & 0.12 in platinum. I took a picture of it and didn't like it on me so I exchanged it for 0.17 platinum on 16" chain, the very next day.  If you are going to choose a platinum piece, anything above 0.14 carat, the culet will poke you. I think the 0.17 is the perfect size for me but it didn't come with a diamond certificate so I upgraded my diamond to 0.18 carat to ensure a diamond valuation. I was looking for anything between 0.18 to 0.22. The 0.17 had a larger table surface and it was on par with the 0.2 but the price wasn't.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I purchased a 14k white gold 15" 0.1 carat diamond DBTY on Etsy. I have two pictures below to compare the 0.1 against my 0.18 carat platinum and they are both beautiful. The only difference is, the price for the 0.1 carat (14k white gold) was $300 CAD and the 0.18 carat (platinum) was $2500 CAD. I love them both and have no intentions of returning any of these necklaces.
> 
> 0.07 Sterling silver 16"    |   0.17 platinum 16"      | 0.18 platinum 16" & 0.1 14k white gold 15" comparison



Would you mind telling me the name of the Etsy seller you used? Thank you x


----------



## Chanelandco

Roseguard said:


> I have both RG & Plat. I prefer the R
> 
> Here a picture of my RG & Plat. I like my RG more. I added the “basket” on both to prevent the poking. It should be complimentary I hope it helps!


Love love your combo . They are beautiful and so pretty together


----------



## elli*

Hi may I please get some opinions to see whether you prefer the rose gold or the yellow gold on me. Thanks in advanced!! 1st pic is inside under Tiffany’s yellow lighting (RG on top, YG on bottom). 2nd pic is outdoor natural lighting (YG on top, RG on bottom)


----------



## bibs76

I would go the yellow gold.  Although both look gorgeous.


----------



## mewt

For you, yellow gold. They're so so similar though it's hard to go wrong!


----------



## gazoo

elli* said:


> Hi may I please get some opinions to see whether you prefer the rose gold or the yellow gold on me. Thanks in advanced!! 1st pic is inside under Tiffany’s yellow lighting (RG on top, YG on bottom). 2nd pic is outdoor natural lighting (YG on top, RG on bottom)
> View attachment 4080762
> 
> View attachment 4080763



I prefer the RG on you, it glows on your skin more on my screen. Neither are jarring though.


----------



## Violet Bleu

@elli* YG


----------



## Victorianca

elli* said:


> Hi may I please get some opinions to see whether you prefer the rose gold or the yellow gold on me. Thanks in advanced!! 1st pic is inside under Tiffany’s yellow lighting (RG on top, YG on bottom). 2nd pic is outdoor natural lighting (YG on top, RG on bottom)
> View attachment 4080762
> 
> View attachment 4080763


I love them both. I think you could go either way, but I'd probably choose YG. It stands out on you a bit more, and it seems a little brighter in both photos. Your skin tone seems close enough to neutral that you could easily wear any metal, but I really like the YG. Either way, you'll look sunning!


----------



## Canturi lover

Hi elli*. I agree with most - the YG is the one I would pick, but both look beautiful on you


----------



## Tankgirl

BellaV said:


> Does anyone have a lariat dbty?



Yes.  I have one in silver.  The inspiration for me was this video: https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/beauty/lara-worthington-morning-hair-beauty-routine-4692


----------



## Victorianca

elli* said:


> Hi may I please get some opinions to see whether you prefer the rose gold or the yellow gold on me. Thanks in advanced!! 1st pic is inside under Tiffany’s yellow lighting (RG on top, YG on bottom). 2nd pic is outdoor natural lighting (YG on top, RG on bottom)
> View attachment 4080762
> 
> View attachment 4080763


By the way, what carat size are you modelling in those pics?


----------



## k5ml3k

elli* said:


> Hi may I please get some opinions to see whether you prefer the rose gold or the yellow gold on me. Thanks in advanced!! 1st pic is inside under Tiffany’s yellow lighting (RG on top, YG on bottom). 2nd pic is outdoor natural lighting (YG on top, RG on bottom)
> View attachment 4080762
> 
> View attachment 4080763



I think either way you can’t go wrong but if I had to chose I’d pick the YG


----------



## Kdelz

mewt said:


> Congrats on your lovely new piece! Mine's quite small, it's only 0.07ct. Thanks to the thick bezel, it measures 5mm across, similar to a 0.18ct with the thin bezel. Thick bezels are only on the SS and RG versions, and on RG below 0.18ct.
> 
> Here's a faraway shot for perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then when it catches the light, it REALLY shines!  I'm sure yours is even more spectacular!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're able to get used to the poke and enjoy it, otherwise try the 0.17ct in RG with the thick bezel?
> 
> I've been wearing mine every day and just love it, in fact I love it so much I'm going to buy my mom the exact same one when she comes to visit!


Hi Mewt,
I just purchased DBTY RG .17ct and it’s also measuring at 5mm across/diameter. I noticed you got .07ct right? I’m wondering if I really got a .17ctHere are some pictures


----------



## mewt

Kdelz said:


> Hi Mewt,
> I just purchased DBTY RG .17ct and it’s also measuring at 5mm across/diameter. I noticed you got .07ct right? I’m wondering if I really got a .17ctHere are some pictures


Yours looks bigger somehow, are you sure it measures at 5mm? Maybe it's 5.5mm? It won't be a huge difference but it should definitely be noticeable! Congratulations btw, it looks great!


----------



## thewildraven

mewt said:


> Yours looks bigger somehow, are you sure it measures at 5mm? Maybe it's 5.5mm? It won't be a huge difference but it should definitely be noticeable! Congratulations btw, it looks great!



The size of your frame plays a big part in the illusion of size... on some women the .07 looks huge.. however on those like myself who are 5,6 and 170 pounds it’s tiny ... a .37 on me looks the same as .07 on a tiny slim person. Most photos on here only show shoulder and neck shots .. so it’s difficult to tell


----------



## Kdelz

mewt said:


> Yours looks bigger somehow, are you sure it measures at 5mm? Maybe it's 5.5mm? It won't be a huge difference but it should definitely be noticeable! Congratulations btw, it looks great!


Thanks! I tried measuring the diamond and it was close to 4mm in size! The website you posted was helpful. I may exchange it for the .1 so I could buy this .3 bezel from Costco for a fraction of the price. It would be great to layer! 
Love your piece by the way!


----------



## Julezah

Hi! I just wanted to add that I have a 0.17 and had such “diamond shrinkage” after I got my necklace. I had also tried on a 0.08 in store, and was convinced I had received a smaller size than the 0.17 I ordered. After a few months of wearing and enjoying my necklace (but also with a hint of something like regret or suspicion about it’s correct size), the size somehow reset in my mind and I can clearly see that it’s larger than I initially perceived and I’m very happy with it. Maybe like the previous poster mentioned, I’d been studying pictures of other people’s dbty on here, and the necklace on my own body just looked much different than I expected? Can’t explain it. But thought I would add my experience.



Kdelz said:


> Hi Mewt,
> I just purchased DBTY RG .17ct and it’s also measuring at 5mm across/diameter. I noticed you got .07ct right? I’m wondering if I really got a .17ctHere are some pictures


----------



## mewt

Kdelz said:


> Thanks! I tried measuring the diamond and it was close to 4mm in size! The website you posted was helpful. I may exchange it for the .1 so I could buy this .3 bezel from Costco for a fraction of the price. It would be great to layer!
> Love your piece by the way!


You measured the diamond only? Mine is 5mm from bezel to bezel, NOT diamond only! As you can see, the 0.10 already measures 5.25~mm, so I really think yours ought to measure at least 5.5mm?

Also are you sure you're using a cm/mm ruler and not inches? The little bars on an inch ruler would be spaced out further apart than mm, so that 5.5mm "looks" like just under "5 mm" (if reading it as an mm ruler).

Personally I think once the excitement wears off you might regret exchanging the 0.17 for a smaller one and getting the costco. Just think it through, exchange on the last possible day if you must. 0.17 is a great size especially in RG!!



mewt said:


> I borrowed a picture of a .10 in sterling silver posted by coivcte in this thread, and put it next to my .07 in rg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the bezels should be the same on SS and RG, so as you can see the .07 is 5mm across while the .10 is like 5.5mm. If anyone has a .10 (or any other size) in RG and would like to take a picture on top of a ruler, I could put it together for reference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few more angles because the bezel is just perfect and I love it. Hope this helps!


----------



## Kdelz

mewt said:


> You measured the diamond only? Mine is 5mm from bezel to bezel, NOT diamond only! As you can see, the 0.10 already measures 5.25~mm, so I really think yours ought to measure at least 5.5mm?
> 
> Also are you sure you're using a cm/mm ruler and not inches? The little bars on an inch ruler would be spaced out further apart than mm, so that 5.5mm "looks" like just under "5 mm" (if reading it as an mm ruler).
> 
> Personally I think once the excitement wears off you might regret exchanging the 0.17 for a smaller one and getting the costco. Just think it through, exchange on the last possible day if you must. 0.17 is a great size especially in RG!!


Thank you so much for your help Mewt! I just tried the with the ruler and it was measuring to 5.5mm. I think I was measuring it wrong the last time. You're absolutely right, I'm glad I didn't end up returning and getting one from Costco. After all, besides the brand we are paying for quality and warranty.


----------



## Louish

What does everyone think about a 5 stone DBTY, each diamond being 0.05ct for an everyday necklace? I already own SS 0.05 single stone DBTY but like the idea of a bit more sparkle. Would a 5 stone be ok or too dressy??

Edited to add: the fact that the 5 stone e would be SS does not bother me, in fact I'd prefer it as I want a white metal & not keen on platinum for this


----------



## i2uby

Louish said:


> Would you mind telling me the name of the Etsy seller you used? Thank you x


Etsy seller is JSVConcept.  Her prices have increased though.  I would wait for her 15% discount.


----------



## emchhardy

^ Thank you i2uby; will look into this seller since I'm in the market for a YG DBTY bracelet but don't want to pay Tiffany prices.


----------



## Louish




----------



## mercylurkergirl

Louish said:


> What does everyone think about a 5 stone DBTY, each diamond being 0.05ct for an everyday necklace? I already own SS 0.05 single stone DBTY but like the idea of a bit more sparkle. Would a 5 stone be ok or too dressy??
> 
> Edited to add: the fact that the 5 stone e would be SS does not bother me, in fact I'd prefer it as I want a white metal & not keen on platinum for this



I wear a 5 Stone DBTY everyday, it can be both casual and dressy - depends on what I'm wearing.  It's subtle and classy, which I'm a big fan of.


----------



## emchhardy

Highly recommend JSVConcept on Etsy - this is my 14k yellow gold DBTY style bracelet, .07 diamond size. I cant’t tell much difference between this and my Tiffany one besides the clasp and bezel.


----------



## Louish

emchhardy said:


> Highly recommend JSVConcept on Etsy - this is my 14k yellow gold DBTY style bracelet, .07 diamond size. I cant’t tell much difference between this and my Tiffany one besides the clasp and bezel.



Beautiful! What is the sparkle like? How does the sparkle compare to T&Co?


----------



## emchhardy

Louish said:


> Beautiful! What is the sparkle like? How does the sparkle compare to T&Co?



The diamond looks very nice with this one and the chain is very sparkly as well.  I'm really happy with it and highly recommend this vendor for this piece.


----------



## vivi24

Louish said:


> What does everyone think about a 5 stone DBTY, each diamond being 0.05ct for an everyday necklace? I already own SS 0.05 single stone DBTY but like the idea of a bit more sparkle. Would a 5 stone be ok or too dressy??
> 
> Edited to add: the fact that the 5 stone e would be SS does not bother me, in fact I'd prefer it as I want a white metal & not keen on platinum for this



I think the 5 stone DBTY is beautiful! It was originally first on my Tiffany wish list. I love the way the diamonds are spread out. However, in my opinion the silver does not hold up well, as it tarnishes very quickly.


----------



## Louish

Do you know if Tiffany can change a DBTY bracelet into a necklace?


----------



## Hannahbanana12

Hi guys!! So I read through all 136 pages of this forum in less than 12 hours (I’m obsessed I can’t help it lol). Any girls out there that have .12 carat YG DBTY necklaces please post pics!!!! I am going to be ordering mine next week and want to make sure I am getting the right size, i know everything looks different on different frames so if you could include pics of it on your ring finger as well as your neck that would be greatly appreciated!!! Also if you have .12 carat RG DBTY please post pics of those as well!! I am 99% sold on YG but decided I would weigh my options one last time. Thank you again so much!!!


----------



## Hannahbanana12

So I have made a decision ladies!! I’m going to be getting the .17 carat DBTY necklace in rose gold, and I couldn’t be more excited. I just wanted to thank you all for your advice (not necessarily directed towards me, but after 136 pages I feel like a DBTY expert lol) and gorgeous pictures! I was going to get the .12 carat yellow gold but decided I adored the thicker bezel, and the gorgeous rosy color. And then I decided it would be more special to splurge and get the .17 instead of the .14 (.12 isn’t available in RG) because I am 17 at the moment, and I am buying it for myself as a treat for quite literally working my butt off this summer (lol) but also as a “you’re almost an adult, just get through senior year and the rest of your life is yours” motivation tool, plus I’ve been wanting these for yearsssss, but thought because I was so young an expensive peice like that would never be in my budget, but hard work pays off. And I’m super excited to get my dream peice  I have never had a RG peice (also another reason why I want a RG DBTY, it will be my first Tiffany peice, first RG peice, as well as my first Tiffany Diamond!) but anyways, I have never had a RG peice, so are there any precautions that I need to take, or is it just like any other gold? I read somewhere that it was actually stronger than yellow gold because of the copper alloys, is this true? And if any of you have RG DBTY necklaces please share!!!


----------



## ale1987

Hannahbanana12 said:


> So I have made a decision ladies!! I’m going to be getting the .17 carat DBTY necklace in rose gold, and I couldn’t be more excited. I just wanted to thank you all for your advice (not necessarily directed towards me, but after 136 pages I feel like a DBTY expert lol) and gorgeous pictures! I was going to get the .12 carat yellow gold but decided I adored the thicker bezel, and the gorgeous rosy color. And then I decided it would be more special to splurge and get the .17 instead of the .14 (.12 isn’t available in RG) because I am 17 at the moment, and I am buying it for myself as a treat for quite literally working my butt off this summer (lol) but also as a “you’re almost an adult, just get through senior year and the rest of your life is yours” motivation tool, plus I’ve been wanting these for yearsssss, but thought because I was so young an expensive peice like that would never be in my budget, but hard work pays off. And I’m super excited to get my dream peice  I have never had a RG peice (also another reason why I want a RG DBTY, it will be my first Tiffany peice, first RG peice, as well as my first Tiffany Diamond!) but anyways, I have never had a RG peice, so are there any precautions that I need to take, or is it just like any other gold? I read somewhere that it was actually stronger than yellow gold because of the copper alloys, is this true? And if any of you have RG DBTY necklaces please share!!!



I can’t answer your RG question since I don’t wear any RG pieces, but I do want to say congratulations on your DBTY purchase! Sounds like you put in a ton of hard work, and a DBTY is a great piece to mark your achievements. Be sure to share a photo with all of us when you receive it!


----------



## Hannahbanana12

ale1987 said:


> I can’t answer your RG question since I don’t wear any RG pieces, but I do want to say congratulations on your DBTY purchase! Sounds like you put in a ton of hard work, and a DBTY is a great piece to mark your achievements. Be sure to share a photo with all of us when you receive it!


Thank you!!! It is currently getting lengthened to 18 inches so when I get it back I will sure to post some photos of it!


----------



## Hannahbanana12

Hannahbanana12 said:


> Thank you!!! It is currently getting lengthened to 18 inches so when I get it back I will sure to post some photos of it!


Be sure to post* wow Hannah lol


----------



## mewt

Hannahbanana12 said:


> So I have made a decision ladies!! I’m going to be getting the .17 carat DBTY necklace in rose gold, and I couldn’t be more excited. I just wanted to thank you all for your advice (not necessarily directed towards me, but after 136 pages I feel like a DBTY expert lol) and gorgeous pictures! I was going to get the .12 carat yellow gold but decided I adored the thicker bezel, and the gorgeous rosy color. And then I decided it would be more special to splurge and get the .17 instead of the .14 (.12 isn’t available in RG) because I am 17 at the moment, and I am buying it for myself as a treat for quite literally working my butt off this summer (lol) but also as a “you’re almost an adult, just get through senior year and the rest of your life is yours” motivation tool, plus I’ve been wanting these for yearsssss, but thought because I was so young an expensive peice like that would never be in my budget, but hard work pays off. And I’m super excited to get my dream peice  I have never had a RG peice (also another reason why I want a RG DBTY, it will be my first Tiffany peice, first RG peice, as well as my first Tiffany Diamond!) but anyways, I have never had a RG peice, so are there any precautions that I need to take, or is it just like any other gold? I read somewhere that it was actually stronger than yellow gold because of the copper alloys, is this true? And if any of you have RG DBTY necklaces please share!!!


0.17 is a perfect size to mark your coming of age!  Congrats on your hard work paying off!! I wear my much smaller 0.07 rg every day since I got it, and still love it to pieces. If I ever upgrade, 0.17 rg is as big as I'd go. Hope you love yours just as much and enjoy it for many years to come! Looking forward to your photos!


----------



## Hannahbanana12

Thank you!! I will be sure to post photos as soon as I get it!! Cheers to RG! ❤️


----------



## Hannahbanana12

mewt said:


> 0.17 is a perfect size to mark your coming of age!  Congrats on your hard work paying off!! I wear my much smaller 0.07 rg every day since I got it, and still love it to pieces. If I ever upgrade, 0.17 rg is as big as I'd go. Hope you love yours just as much and enjoy it for many years to come! Looking forward to your photos!


Sorry I’m still learning how to work this! I’ve never been on a forum haha but thank you!! I will be sure to post photos as soon as I get it!! Cheers to RG! ❤️

I do have a question, has your RG faded at all?


----------



## Luxee01

Tiffany DBTY .18 F VS1. Love the sparkle! Does anyone know if adding the basket to resolve the "poke" issue will take away from the shine of the diamond because more light will be blocked by ithe basket?


----------



## mewt

Hannahbanana12 said:


> Sorry I’m still learning how to work this! I’ve never been on a forum haha but thank you!! I will be sure to post photos as soon as I get it!! Cheers to RG! ❤️
> 
> I do have a question, has your RG faded at all?


my DBTY is only half a year old so no, not yet, however my other RG key pendant from Tiffany's has indeed lost some pink. if I polish it with a silver cloth, it regains some pinkness, but not the same as before. personally I don't mind, it's just closer to YG with some warmth!


----------



## thewildraven

see below duplicate


----------



## thewildraven

Luxee01 said:


> View attachment 4132772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany DBTY .18 F VS1. Love the sparkle! Does anyone know if adding the basket to resolve the "poke" issue will take away from the shine of the diamond because more light will be blocked by ithe basket?


Have you actually felt it poke or is it a presumption based on experiences here?, I have a .37 and I have never noticed it poking me, it leaves no mark whatsoever ..so it may not poke at all


----------



## Luxee01

thewildraven said:


> Have you actually felt it poke or is it a presumption based on experiences here?, I have a .37 and I have never noticed it poking me, it leaves no mark whatsoever ..so it may not poke at all


Yes, I actually do feel it poke. It's subtle but i do feel it and I have found myself automatically reaching to scratch/rub and I don't want to accidentally tug to hard on the necklace. Maybe everyone have different levels of sensitivities. I know some people say they feel it and some don't. I felt it the first time I put it on in the store but made sure I bring it home and wear it for a few days before deciding on any changes. It seems people who have had the basket added said it helps but I was wondering if it detracts the light from going through the diamond thus reducing the shine.


----------



## Tankgirl

Hannahbanana12 said:


> So I have made a decision ladies!! I’m going to be getting the .17 carat DBTY necklace in rose gold, and I couldn’t be more excited. I just wanted to thank you all for your advice (not necessarily directed towards me, but after 136 pages I feel like a DBTY expert lol) and gorgeous pictures! I was going to get the .12 carat yellow gold but decided I adored the thicker bezel, and the gorgeous rosy color. And then I decided it would be more special to splurge and get the .17 instead of the .14 (.12 isn’t available in RG) because I am 17 at the moment, and I am buying it for myself as a treat for quite literally working my butt off this summer (lol) but also as a “you’re almost an adult, just get through senior year and the rest of your life is yours” motivation tool, plus I’ve been wanting these for yearsssss, but thought because I was so young an expensive peice like that would never be in my budget, but hard work pays off. And I’m super excited to get my dream peice  I have never had a RG peice (also another reason why I want a RG DBTY, it will be my first Tiffany peice, first RG peice, as well as my first Tiffany Diamond!) but anyways, I have never had a RG peice, so are there any precautions that I need to take, or is it just like any other gold? I read somewhere that it was actually stronger than yellow gold because of the copper alloys, is this true? And if any of you have RG DBTY necklaces please share!!!



You’ll love the.17 RG DBY.  Here’s a photo of me wearing the .03, .07, and .17 RG DBYs.


----------



## Hannahbanana12

Tankgirl said:


> You’ll love the.17 RG DBY.  Here’s a photo of me wearing the .03, .07, and .17 RG DBYs.
> View attachment 4133221


Those are gorgeous!! I’m so excited!!


----------



## Hannahbanana12

Tankgirl said:


> You’ll love the.17 RG DBY.  Here’s a photo of me wearing the .03, .07, and .17 RG DBYs.
> View attachment 4133221



Is there any way you could post a picture of all three of them against your hand so I can see the size better?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hannahbanana12 said:


> So I have made a decision ladies!! I’m going to be getting the .17 carat DBTY necklace in rose gold, and I couldn’t be more excited. I just wanted to thank you all for your advice (not necessarily directed towards me, but after 136 pages I feel like a DBTY expert lol) and gorgeous pictures! I was going to get the .12 carat yellow gold but decided I adored the thicker bezel, and the gorgeous rosy color. And then I decided it would be more special to splurge and get the .17 instead of the .14 (.12 isn’t available in RG) because I am 17 at the moment, and I am buying it for myself as a treat for quite literally working my butt off this summer (lol) but also as a “you’re almost an adult, just get through senior year and the rest of your life is yours” motivation tool, plus I’ve been wanting these for yearsssss, but thought because I was so young an expensive peice like that would never be in my budget, but hard work pays off. And I’m super excited to get my dream peice  I have never had a RG peice (also another reason why I want a RG DBTY, it will be my first Tiffany peice, first RG peice, as well as my first Tiffany Diamond!) but anyways, I have never had a RG peice, so are there any precautions that I need to take, or is it just like any other gold? I read somewhere that it was actually stronger than yellow gold because of the copper alloys, is this true? And if any of you have RG DBTY necklaces please share!!!





Hannahbanana12 said:


> So I have made a decision ladies!! I’m going to be getting the .17 carat DBTY necklace in rose gold, and I couldn’t be more excited. I just wanted to thank you all for your advice (not necessarily directed towards me, but after 136 pages I feel like a DBTY expert lol) and gorgeous pictures! I was going to get the .12 carat yellow gold but decided I adored the thicker bezel, and the gorgeous rosy color. And then I decided it would be more special to splurge and get the .17 instead of the .14 (.12 isn’t available in RG) because I am 17 at the moment, and I am buying it for myself as a treat for quite literally working my butt off this summer (lol) but also as a “you’re almost an adult, just get through senior year and the rest of your life is yours” motivation tool, plus I’ve been wanting these for yearsssss, but thought because I was so young an expensive peice like that would never be in my budget, but hard work pays off. And I’m super excited to get my dream peice  I have never had a RG peice (also another reason why I want a RG DBTY, it will be my first Tiffany peice, first RG peice, as well as my first Tiffany Diamond!) but anyways, I have never had a RG peice, so are there any precautions that I need to take, or is it just like any other gold? I read somewhere that





Hannahbanana12 said:


> So I have made a decision ladies!! I’m going to be getting the .17 carat DBTY necklace in rose gold, and I couldn’t be more excited. I just wanted to thank you all for your advice (not necessarily directed towards me, but after 136 pages I feel like a DBTY expert lol) and gorgeous pictures! I was going to get the .12 carat yellow gold but decided I adored the thicker bezel, and the gorgeous rosy color. And then I decided it would be more special to splurge and get the .17 instead of the .14 (.12 isn’t available in RG) because I am 17 at the moment, and I am buying it for myself as a treat for quite literally working my butt off this summer (lol) but also as a “you’re almost an adult, just get through senior year and the rest of your life is yours” motivation tool, plus I’ve been wanting these for yearsssss, but thought because I was so young an expensive peice like that would never be in my budget, but hard work pays off. And I’m super excited to get my dream peice  I have never had a RG peice (also another reason why I want a RG DBTY, it will be my first Tiffany peice, first RG peice, as well as my first Tiffany Diamond!) but anyways, I have never had a RG peice, so are there any precautions that I need to take, or is it just like any other gold? I read somewhere that it was actually stronger than yellow gold because of the copper alloys, is this true? And if any of you have RG DBTY necklaces please share!!!


Congratulations on your DBTY!  It will be a piece you wear for a lifetime.  I got a .14 I. Yellow gold for my 23rd birthday and still wear it at almost 37.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hannahbanana12 said:


> So I have made a decision ladies!! I’m going to be getting the .17 carat DBTY necklace in rose gold, and I couldn’t be more excited. I just wanted to thank you all for your advice (not necessarily directed towards me, but after 136 pages I feel like a DBTY expert lol) and gorgeous pictures! I was going to get the .12 carat yellow gold but decided I adored the thicker bezel, and the gorgeous rosy color. And then I decided it would be more special to splurge and get the .17 instead of the .14 (.12 isn’t available in RG) because I am 17 at the moment, and I am buying it for myself as a treat for quite literally working my butt off this summer (lol) but also as a “you’re almost an adult, just get through senior year and the rest of your life is yours” motivation tool, plus I’ve been wanting these for yearsssss, but thought because I was so young an expensive peice like that would never be in my budget, but hard work pays off. And I’m super excited to get my dream peice  I have never had a RG peice (also another reason why I want a RG DBTY, it will be my first Tiffany peice, first RG peice, as well as my first Tiffany Diamond!) but anyways, I have never had a RG peice, so are there any precautions that I need to take, or is it just like any other gold? I read somewhere that it was actually stronger than yellow gold because of the copper alloys, is this true? And if any of you have RG DBTY necklaces please share!!!





Hannahbanana12 said:


> So I have made a decision ladies!! I’m going to be getting the .17 carat DBTY necklace in rose gold, and I couldn’t be more excited. I just wanted to thank you all for your advice (not necessarily directed towards me, but after 136 pages I feel like a DBTY expert lol) and gorgeous pictures! I was going to get the .12 carat yellow gold but decided I adored the thicker bezel, and the gorgeous rosy color. And then I decided it would be more special to splurge and get the .17 instead of the .14 (.12 isn’t available in RG) because I am 17 at the moment, and I am buying it for myself as a treat for quite literally working my butt off this summer (lol) but also as a “you’re almost an adult, just get through senior year and the rest of your life is yours” motivation tool, plus I’ve been wanting these for yearsssss, but thought because I was so young an expensive peice like that would never be in my budget, but hard work pays off. And I’m super excited to get my dream peice  I have never had a RG peice (also another reason why I want a RG DBTY, it will be my first Tiffany peice, first RG peice, as well as my first Tiffany Diamond!) but anyways, I have never had a RG peice, so are there any precautions that I need to take, or is it just like any other gold? I read somewhere that





Hannahbanana12 said:


> So I have made a decision ladies!! I’m going to be getting the .17 carat DBTY necklace in rose gold, and I couldn’t be more excited. I just wanted to thank you all for your advice (not necessarily directed towards me, but after 136 pages I feel like a DBTY expert lol) and gorgeous pictures! I was going to get the .12 carat yellow gold but decided I adored the thicker bezel, and the gorgeous rosy color. And then I decided it would be more special to splurge and get the .17 instead of the .14 (.12 isn’t available in RG) because I am 17 at the moment, and I am buying it for myself as a treat for quite literally working my butt off this summer (lol) but also as a “you’re almost an adult, just get through senior year and the rest of your life is yours” motivation tool, plus I’ve been wanting these for yearsssss, but thought because I was so young an expensive peice like that would never be in my budget, but hard work pays off. And I’m super excited to get my dream peice  I have never had a RG peice (also another reason why I want a RG DBTY, it will be my first Tiffany peice, first RG peice, as well as my first Tiffany Diamond!) but anyways, I have never had a RG peice, so are there any precautions that I need to take, or is it just like any other gold? I read somewhere that it was actually stronger than yellow gold because of the copper alloys, is this true? And if any of you have RG DBTY necklaces please share!!!


Congratulations on your DBTY!  It will be a piece you wear for a lifetime.  I got a .14 I. Yellow gold for my 23rd birthday and still wear it at almost 37.


----------



## Louish

Tankgirl said:


> You’ll love the.17 RG DBY.  Here’s a photo of me wearing the .03, .07, and .17 RG DBYs.
> View attachment 4133221



This is fantastically helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Hannahbanana12

AntiqueShopper said:


> Congratulations on your DBTY!  It will be a piece you wear for a lifetime.  I got a .14 I. Yellow gold for my 23rd birthday and still wear it at almost 37.



I’m very very excited!!


----------



## Hannahbanana12

I need your opinions. I went and looked at the RG DBTY but I haven’t purchased one yet because I’m in a bit of a pickle. I do want the .17 but I personally can’t see a difference between the .17 and the .14, the only difference I see is with the “ears” to me the .17 “ears” are a lot more visible than the .14 does anyone else notice this or am I just crazy? Lol should I get the .14 or the .17? I’m so lost lol


----------



## Babsiegirl

Hannahbanana12 said:


> I need your opinions. I went and looked at the RG DBTY but I haven’t purchased one yet because I’m in a bit of a pickle. I do want the .17 but I personally can’t see a difference between the .17 and the .14, the only difference I see is with the “ears” to me the .17 “ears” are a lot more visible than the .14 does anyone else notice this or am I just crazy? Lol should I get the .14 or the .17? I’m so lost lol



You’re only talking 3 point difference in size, so it won’t be that noticeable. I would get the smaller one and save some money!!


----------



## Julezah

I remember scouting through photos on this site before getting my necklace, too! It was such fun. But in some ways not very helpful, because each necklace really does look different on every person. And I agree that the size difference is so slight.....I saw a 0.14 in store after buying my 0.17 and also thought they looked the same size. If you saw the 0.14 in store and it’s the size/look you have in mind, then don’t worry about the number! Good luck deciding! 



Hannahbanana12 said:


> I need your opinions. I went and looked at the RG DBTY but I haven’t purchased one yet because I’m in a bit of a pickle. I do want the .17 but I personally can’t see a difference between the .17 and the .14, the only difference I see is with the “ears” to me the .17 “ears” are a lot more visible than the .14 does anyone else notice this or am I just crazy? Lol should I get the .14 or the .17? I’m so lost lol


----------



## loogirl

Yay! I bought my DBTY .21 in platinum the other day. I'm extending the chain to 20 inches with jumps at 18 and 16 so I can wear it at all different lengths. Can't wait til it comes in!


----------



## nauornever

emchhardy said:


> Highly recommend JSVConcept on Etsy - this is my 14k yellow gold DBTY style bracelet, .07 diamond size. I cant’t tell much difference between this and my Tiffany one besides the clasp and bezel.



 Do you think the bracelet is sturdy enough to be worn 24/7? Compared to you Tiffany one.. I went to Tiffany to buy the YG DBTY bracelet on Friday but I wasn't very happy. The gold looked somehow "dirty", not as sparkly as in all your pics on here. Now I'm wondering if I should get the bracelet from this Etsy seller since it's half the price for a stone almost 4x the size of the Tiffany one..


----------



## emchhardy

nauornever said:


> Do you think the bracelet is sturdy enough to be worn 24/7? Compared to you Tiffany one.. I went to Tiffany to buy the YG DBTY bracelet on Friday but I wasn't very happy. The gold looked somehow "dirty", not as sparkly as in all your pics on here. Now I'm wondering if I should get the bracelet from this Etsy seller since it's half the price for a stone almost 4x the size of the Tiffany one..


The only main difference I've noticed is the clasp - the Tiffany one is easier to get on and off.  I think it's a very good value from this seller (compared to Tiffany).   I'm happy with the piece overall.  The chain is sparkly and so is the diamond.


----------



## nauornever

emchhardy said:


> The only main difference I've noticed is the clasp - the Tiffany one is easier to get on and off.  I think it's a very good value from this seller (compared to Tiffany).   I'm happy with the piece overall.  The chain is sparkly and so is the diamond.



Thank you!


----------



## Hannahbanana12

Well guys I finally bit the bullet and got my DBTY. Beyond stoked!! I’ll keep you guys updated, because it is getting lengthened. But I will definitely post pics once it arrives. Thank you all for all of your info and pics!!


----------



## nauornever

I set my heart on the YG Tiffany DBTY bracelet, but I need you help again. Does anyone have the bracelet (or necklace) in YG with a 0.03 and 0.08 ct stone and could tell me if there is a huge difference? I wanted to purchase the smaller one but I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## Hannahbanana12

My .12 carat DBTY in yellow gold! Absolutely in love, perfect size. So sparkly and dainty


----------



## Julezah

Beautiful! I love the dbty in yellow gold. Great size. Enjoy wearing it!



Hannahbanana12 said:


> My .12 carat DBTY in yellow gold! Absolutely in love, perfect size. So sparkly and dainty


----------



## Hannahbanana12

Julezah said:


> Beautiful! I love the dbty in yellow gold. Great size. Enjoy wearing it!


Thank you!! I’m in love. It’s so perfect. I had trouble deciding at first but as soon as I say the .12 YG I knew it was the one


----------



## Zucnarf

I adore mine, it sparkles really nice


----------



## sasha yuan

canyongirl said:


> Beautiful necklaces ladies.  I adore the yellow gold!
> 
> Here's my sterling 3 stone.  .09 Carats.


Beautiful


----------



## sasha yuan

cu


Zucnarf said:


> I adore mine, it sparkles really nice
> View attachment 4151405


cute and elegant .i like your necklace


----------



## mungoo33

Zucnarf said:


> I adore mine, it sparkles really nice
> View attachment 4151405



Just beautiful! Can you advise on the carat weight/size? Thanks [emoji175]


----------



## Emerson

Your dbty is beautiful! You wear it so well 


Zucnarf said:


> I adore mine, it sparkles really nice
> View attachment 4151405


----------



## Emerson

The dbty necklace has been on my wishlist for a while and today I finally took some time out for myself and went into the boutique. 

Dbty is just beautiful even with the small stone sizes. I was tossing between a 0.24 and 0.34 yg and had a difficult picking between the two. The price difference between the two was $1000 which was still within my budget. I actually surprised myself as I picked the smaller stone! 

Has anyone of you beautiful ladies actually settled on the smaller stone when you were presented with the options and budget wasn’t an issue? The 0.34 was stunning but on my small frame ( I’m 5”4) it was almost a statement piece while the 0.24 was dainty -is that the look how dbty is supposed to be rather than a statement piece with a large diamond? 

I’m in my early 40s and I’m hoping this to be a piece I’ll wear for a long time and don’t want to experience “shrinkage syndrome” when I get to my 50s+. 
I hope I made the right choice! Anyone with similar experience please chime in!


----------



## sasha yuan

me too


shopbaby said:


> luv it!!


----------



## Louish

Emerson said:


> The dbty necklace has been on my wishlist for a while and today I finally took some time out for myself and went into the boutique.
> 
> Dbty is just beautiful even with the small stone sizes. I was tossing between a 0.24 and 0.34 yg and had a difficult picking between the two. The price difference between the two was $1000 which was still within my budget. I actually surprised myself as I picked the smaller stone!
> 
> Has anyone of you beautiful ladies actually settled on the smaller stone when you were presented with the options and budget wasn’t an issue? The 0.34 was stunning but on my small frame ( I’m 5”4) it was almost a statement piece while the 0.24 was dainty -is that the look how dbty is supposed to be rather than a statement piece with a large diamond?
> 
> I’m in my early 40s and I’m hoping this to be a piece I’ll wear for a long time and don’t want to experience “shrinkage syndrome” when I get to my 50s+.
> I hope I made the right choice! Anyone with similar experience please chime in!



Do you have any photos of the one you chose?


----------



## Emerson

Hi Louish,
No I didn’t take photos while at the store. The necklace is being shortened by Tiffany at the moment and I’ll have it back in a week!


----------



## Louish

Here is my new to me RG 0.10ct DBTY bracelet. The perfect friend for my small Love


----------



## lowkeyd

I adore all these necklaces! I just purchased my first Tiffany piece and now I need to go back for one of these. Debating between sterling and platinum.

It seems these can have the chains lengthened?


----------



## malzahnart

Emerson said:


> The dbty necklace has been on my wishlist for a while and today I finally took some time out for myself and went into the boutique.
> 
> Dbty is just beautiful even with the small stone sizes. I was tossing between a 0.24 and 0.34 yg and had a difficult picking between the two. The price difference between the two was $1000 which was still within my budget. I actually.. surprised myself as I picked the smaller stone!
> 
> Has anyone of you beautiful ladies actually settled on the smaller stone when you were presented with the options and budget wasn’t an issue? The 0.34 was stunning but on my small frame ( I’m 5”4) it was almost a statement piece while the 0.24 was dainty -is that the look how dbty is supposed to be rather than a statement piece with a large diamond?
> 
> I’m in my early 40s and I’m hoping this to be a piece I’ll wear for a long time and don’t want to experience “shrinkage syndrome” when I get to my 50s+.
> I hope I made the right choice! Anyone with similar experience please chime in!


Congrats...  I think you made the right choice.   tried them on as well but my concern was it kept flipping and you couldn't even see the diamond.  I have my big diamonds and I just want something sweet and simple to wear every day...I am trying to decide between the mini key or the mini infinity...and I have never owned any rose gold but am now thinking I would like it rose gold.  Which should I get???? HELP!


----------



## malzahnart

elli* said:


> Hi may I please get some opinions to see whether you prefer the rose gold or the yellow gold on me. Thanks in advanced!! 1st pic is inside under Tiffany’s yellow lighting (RG on top, YG on bottom). 2nd pic is outdoor natural lighting (YG on top, RG on bottom)
> View attachment 4080762
> 
> View attachment 4080763


Rose gold looks absolutely beautiful on you...


----------



## Zucnarf

sasha yuan said:


> cu
> 
> cute and elegant .i like your necklace





mungoo33 said:


> Just beautiful! Can you advise on the carat weight/size? Thanks [emoji175]





Emerson said:


> Your dbty is beautiful! You wear it so well




Thank you girls! I think mine is 0.17!


----------



## Msdanger

Emerson said:


> The dbty necklace has been on my wishlist for a while and today I finally took some time out for myself and went into the boutique.
> 
> Dbty is just beautiful even with the small stone sizes. I was tossing between a 0.24 and 0.34 yg and had a difficult picking between the two. The price difference between the two was $1000 which was still within my budget. I actually surprised myself as I picked the smaller stone!
> 
> Has anyone of you beautiful ladies actually settled on the smaller stone when you were presented with the options and budget wasn’t an issue? The 0.34 was stunning but on my small frame ( I’m 5”4) it was almost a statement piece while the 0.24 was dainty -is that the look how dbty is supposed to be rather than a statement piece with a large diamond?
> 
> I’m in my early 40s and I’m hoping this to be a piece I’ll wear for a long time and don’t want to experience “shrinkage syndrome” when I get to my 50s+.
> I hope I made the right choice! Anyone with similar experience please chime in!



That was my exact dilemma! Deciding between a 0.28 and and 0.34 myself. For me, it came down exactly to how you worded it - the 0.28 i thought was a better layering piece and looked a tad small on its own. The 0.34 was more of a statement stand alone piece. I ended up choosing the 0.34 because i don’t like to wear my necklaces layered and i wanted it to be significant enough on my chest. I’m 5’5 for reference. Shrinkage syndrome is real. You’re already spending so much, so if there’s any doubt that you would want a bigger size, get it now. It’s much cheaper to spend the extra 1k than to buy a brand new necklace down the line! Also, if you’re deciding on color, the gold makes the Dbty stand out even more! Attaching my side by side of the two necklaces i chose between. 

View attachment 4163744


----------



## Emerson

Here is my dbty’s first action shot when I wore her to a concert! It is ever so dainty, just a little sparkle peeping through the collars! It is a yg 0.24 ct G VVS1 for your reference.


----------



## Emerson

After getting the 0.24ct, I went back to the store to try some larger stones, the 0.4 and 0.51 ct. I’m still on the fence about the larger ones. The whole reason I wanted to have a dbty is to have a delicate tiny bit of sparkle on an almost invisible chain, why do I keep I thinking of the larger stones  which might not look as delicate? I will take time to consider, as the price of the 0.51 is almost triple of the 0.24 ct. Here is a photo if anyone is interested in the size comparison.


----------



## bibs76

Emerson said:


> After getting the 0.24ct, I went back to the store to try some larger stones, the 0.4 and 0.51 ct. I’m still on the fence about the larger ones. The whole reason I wanted to have a dbty is to have a delicate tiny bit of sparkle on an almost invisible chain, why do I keep I thinking of the larger stones  which might not look as delicate? I will take time to consider, as the price of the 0.51 is almost triple of the 0.24 ct. Here is a photo if anyone is interested in the size comparison.


I have a .41 or .44 can't remember exactly and I love the size a lot.  I personally think it looks delicate and fine on my neck.  Sounds like you're not 100% on the .24?  All of the above look great.


----------



## Emerson

Yours must look beautiful! I love the .24 but yes I’m still considering whether to get one with a larger stone.. 


bibs76 said:


> I have a .41 or .44 can't remember exactly and I love the size a lot.  I personally think it looks delicate and fine on my neck.  Sounds like you're not 100% on the .24?  All of the above look great.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Emerson said:


> After getting the 0.24ct, I went back to the store to try some larger stones, the 0.4 and 0.51 ct. I’m still on the fence about the larger ones. The whole reason I wanted to have a dbty is to have a delicate tiny bit of sparkle on an almost invisible chain, why do I keep I thinking of the larger stones  which might not look as delicate? I will take time to consider, as the price of the 0.51 is almost triple of the 0.24 ct. Here is a photo if anyone is interested in the size comparison.



I think your 0.24 ct looks great on you! Thanks for the size comparisons.


----------



## kpai

Emerson said:


> After getting the 0.24ct, I went back to the store to try some larger stones, the 0.4 and 0.51 ct. I’m still on the fence about the larger ones. The whole reason I wanted to have a dbty is to have a delicate tiny bit of sparkle on an almost invisible chain, why do I keep I thinking of the larger stones  which might not look as delicate? I will take time to consider, as the price of the 0.51 is almost triple of the 0.24 ct. Here is a photo if anyone is interested in the size comparison.


the .24 looks beautiful on you. But if you like a slightly larger stone, your sales person can find a .37/.38.  It'll be a few hundreds cheaper than going up past .40  as there is a price jump.  I think there is one at tiffany.com around $3100ish at .37.


----------



## Emerson

Thank you so much @kpai ! 
I will look into this option, thank you so much! The price jump for going over .40 makes sense and I assume there is another sigincant jump when going over .50? The size difference between a .37/38 to a .40 would not be noticeable so that’s a great option. Thank you! 



kpai said:


> the .24 looks beautiful on you. But if you like a slightly larger stone, your sales person can find a .37/.38.  It'll be a few hundreds cheaper than going up past .40  as there is a price jump.  I think there is one at tiffany.com around $3100ish at .37.


----------



## kpai

Emerson said:


> Thank you so much @kpai !
> I will look into this option, thank you so much! The price jump for going over .40 makes sense and I assume there is another sigincant jump when going over .50? The size difference between a .37/38 to a .40 would not be noticeable so that’s a great option. Thank you!


You are welcome!  Yes, the .50 would be another jump in price. In my opinion, I think spending over $5000 on a tiny diamond is not worth it.  There are other really nice pieces at Tiffany at the $5000 mark and looks more substantial. That's just my opinion.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## Hannahbanana12

My .12 YG DBTY after being cleaned tonight  I’ve had this piece for about a month now and I still smile every time I catch a glimpse of it in the mirror. Absolutely in love with it, and I never take it off!


----------



## Taracanada

Louish said:


> Here is my new to me RG 0.10ct DBTY bracelet. The perfect friend for my small Love
> View attachment 4154198
> View attachment 4154200
> View attachment 4154202


LOVE YOUR CARTIER LOVE, IT FITS YOU SO NICELY. WHAT SIZE IS IT? A 17?


----------



## Louish

Taracanada said:


> LOVE YOUR CARTIER LOVE, IT FITS YOU SO NICELY. WHAT SIZE IS IT? A 17?



Thank you! It does fit me perfectly. It is a size 15. I have tiny wrists!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

With my fav


----------



## Emerson

Beautiful shot! Do you sometimes wear all 4 together stacked? 





Firstchanellv28 said:


> With my fav


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Emerson said:


> Beautiful shot! Do you sometimes wear all 4 together stacked?


Thanks!  Usually only either one or dbty + infinity/ dbty + initial..but I just wore all of them with my new in the other day for a birthday


----------



## nauornever

I'm so excited! I eventually got myself a RG DBTY necklace for passing my final exam and starting my job as a teacher this week. I had to get it lengthened, so it has yet to arrive and I can't wait!


----------



## busybeefan

Emerson said:


> After getting the 0.24ct, I went back to the store to try some larger stones, the 0.4 and 0.51 ct. I’m still on the fence about the larger ones. The whole reason I wanted to have a dbty is to have a delicate tiny bit of sparkle on an almost invisible chain, why do I keep I thinking of the larger stones  which might not look as delicate? I will take time to consider, as the price of the 0.51 is almost triple of the 0.24 ct. Here is a photo if anyone is interested in the size comparison.


Definitely go as big as you can afford it!! I bought mine few years back in 0.36 and I wish I had gotten it in 1ct!


----------



## Steboz99

Thankful for this thread - I had a treat ma self moment and got a .17 yellow gold DBTY at the 5th Avenue Tiffany’s. I’ve worn it every day since I bought it.


----------



## nauornever

My DBTY finally arrived.  And I absolutely love it! It's 0.14ct in RG. I never wanted RG but the YG didn't suit me, so I ended up buying the RG..


----------



## Steboz99

Here’s a close up of a .17 yellow gold DBTY for reference for anyone still thinking! This forum helped me decide so trying to pay it forward


----------



## Msdanger

Luxee01 said:


> Yes, I actually do feel it poke. It's subtle but i do feel it and I have found myself automatically reaching to scratch/rub and I don't want to accidentally tug to hard on the necklace. Maybe everyone have different levels of sensitivities. I know some people say they feel it and some don't. I felt it the first time I put it on in the store but made sure I bring it home and wear it for a few days before deciding on any changes. It seems people who have had the basket added said it helps but I was wondering if it detracts the light from going through the diamond thus reducing the shine.



I have a 0.34 and feel it poke as well. It leaves a bit of a red mark on my skin and i too reach up unconsciously and scratch it sometimes. I’m interested to hear from anyone that got a basket as well!


----------



## calexandre

A question for those of you who have more acquaintance with Tiffany's DBTY line than I do: how much variance do you think there is among the diamonds used for the uncertified sizes of the DBTY solitaire necklace? I ask because I've got a .17 RG on hold in the UK. I love the look of the larger bezel (plus the culet pokes me in the thinner ones), but I'm hesitant to buy over here when I know that if I wait a couple weeks I can get the same CTW for significantly less cash when I'm next back in the United States. However, the same CTW doesn't necessarily mean the same diamond, so I'm wondering if I'm likely to see significant variance in spread or in color from necklace to necklace in the .17 size. If so, I might be better off snapping up the one I know I like the looks of and eating the extra couple hundred dollars. Grateful for any input!


----------



## Msdanger

calexandre said:


> A question for those of you who have more acquaintance with Tiffany's DBTY line than I do: how much variance do you think there is among the diamonds used for the uncertified sizes of the DBTY solitaire necklace? I ask because I've got a .17 RG on hold in the UK. I love the look of the larger bezel (plus the culet pokes me in the thinner ones), but I'm hesitant to buy over here when I know that if I wait a couple weeks I can get the same CTW for significantly less cash when I'm next back in the United States. However, the same CTW doesn't necessarily mean the same diamond, so I'm wondering if I'm likely to see significant variance in spread or in color from necklace to necklace in the .17 size. If so, I might be better off snapping up the one I know I like the looks of and eating the extra couple hundred dollars. Grateful for any input!



Are you saving money because of the exchange rates? In my experience companies like Tiffany’s adjust their prices to reflect the exchange. As for diamonds, i looked at 0.17, 0.28, and 0.34 and they were all just as sparkly, but just different in size. Tiffany’s has diamond specs to match every price point. I gave my SA my budget and she was able to locate a few options in store and from other stores that she would transfer in. Ultimately, i put my money on carat weight because for a diamond that small color and clarity differences are not visible. If you’re looking at a 0.5 Ct and up then maybe those factors come into play. Tiffany’s has a minimum standard for color and clarity so you won’t see an inferior diamond. The cut is the most important thing and Tiffany has exceptional standards for that so every piece is really sparkly. I was honestly amazed at how sparkly all the sizes were. My e ring is a perfectly cut hearts on fire diamond and my Tiffany’s dbty sparkles just as much. I think if you’ve found something you love just stick with it. I honestly don’t think you’d be saving more buying in the US. You will probably be be trading specs for a lesser price point (ie lower clarity for cheaper etc). If you are bent on a certain clarity/color/carat combo I’m sure your SA can find you a perfect match. Honestly, all the SAs and blogs I read said to maximize carat because the rest is not noticeable. Hope you find your dbty love! It’s the best investment!


----------



## Steboz99

Msdanger said:


> Are you saving money because of the exchange rates? In my experience companies like Tiffany’s adjust their prices to reflect the exchange. As for diamonds, i looked at 0.17, 0.28, and 0.34 and they were all just as sparkly, but just different in size. Tiffany’s has diamond specs to match every price point. I gave my SA my budget and she was able to locate a few options in store and from other stores that she would transfer in. Ultimately, i put my money on carat weight because for a diamond that small color and clarity differences are not visible. If you’re looking at a 0.5 Ct and up then maybe those factors come into play. Tiffany’s has a minimum standard for color and clarity so you won’t see an inferior diamond. The cut is the most important thing and Tiffany has exceptional standards for that so every piece is really sparkly. I was honestly amazed at how sparkly all the sizes were. My e ring is a perfectly cut hearts on fire diamond and my Tiffany’s dbty sparkles just as much. I think if you’ve found something you love just stick with it. I honestly don’t think you’d be saving more buying in the US. You will probably be be trading specs for a lesser price point (ie lower clarity for cheaper etc). If you are bent on a certain clarity/color/carat combo I’m sure your SA can find you a perfect match. Honestly, all the SAs and blogs I read said to maximize carat because the rest is not noticeable. Hope you find your dbty love! It’s the best investment!


I agree with the above. I don’t think you’ll see much difference at this level. Most dramatic difference to me was the color of the metal against my skin tone - all the diamonds were beautiful.


----------



## gazoo

Msdanger said:


> Are you saving money because of the exchange rates? In my experience companies like Tiffany’s adjust their prices to reflect the exchange. As for diamonds, i looked at 0.17, 0.28, and 0.34 and they were all just as sparkly, but just different in size. Tiffany’s has diamond specs to match every price point. I gave my SA my budget and she was able to locate a few options in store and from other stores that she would transfer in. Ultimately, i put my money on carat weight because for a diamond that small color and clarity differences are not visible. If you’re looking at a 0.5 Ct and up then maybe those factors come into play. Tiffany’s has a minimum standard for color and clarity so you won’t see an inferior diamond. The cut is the most important thing and Tiffany has exceptional standards for that so every piece is really sparkly. I was honestly amazed at how sparkly all the sizes were. My e ring is a perfectly cut hearts on fire diamond and my Tiffany’s dbty sparkles just as much. I think if you’ve found something you love just stick with it. I honestly don’t think you’d be saving more buying in the US. You will probably be be trading specs for a lesser price point (ie lower clarity for cheaper etc). If you are bent on a certain clarity/color/carat combo I’m sure your SA can find you a perfect match. Honestly, all the SAs and blogs I read said to maximize carat because the rest is not noticeable. Hope you find your dbty love! It’s the best investment!



I've never seen a Tiffany DBTY that wasn't sparkly. I've had a .10 and .14 and now have .23 and all were comparable in color shooting sparkles. HTH!


----------



## calexandre

Thank you for your input, everyone! Sounds like I'd be safe to wait until I'm in the States and save some money. I know I'm a bit color-sensitive even with small stones, but I'll probably have several .17s to compare if I go to the store in NYC or Chicago. I was mostly a little worried about size differentials after I saw this thread comparing two .17s that look totally different in size. Love the size of the one I have on hold in the UK, so hopefully there isn't usually that much variance with the same carat weight. 



Msdanger said:


> Are you saving money because of the exchange rates? In my experience companies like Tiffany’s adjust their prices to reflect the exchange. As for diamonds, i looked at 0.17, 0.28, and 0.34 and they were all just as sparkly, but just different in size. Tiffany’s has diamond specs to match every price point. I gave my SA my budget and she was able to locate a few options in store and from other stores that she would transfer in. Ultimately, i put my money on carat weight because for a diamond that small color and clarity differences are not visible. If you’re looking at a 0.5 Ct and up then maybe those factors come into play. Tiffany’s has a minimum standard for color and clarity so you won’t see an inferior diamond. The cut is the most important thing and Tiffany has exceptional standards for that so every piece is really sparkly. I was honestly amazed at how sparkly all the sizes were. My e ring is a perfectly cut hearts on fire diamond and my Tiffany’s dbty sparkles just as much. I think if you’ve found something you love just stick with it. I honestly don’t think you’d be saving more buying in the US. You will probably be be trading specs for a lesser price point (ie lower clarity for cheaper etc). If you are bent on a certain clarity/color/carat combo I’m sure your SA can find you a perfect match. Honestly, all the SAs and blogs I read said to maximize carat because the rest is not noticeable. Hope you find your dbty love! It’s the best investment!





Steboz99 said:


> I agree with the above. I don’t think you’ll see much difference at this level. Most dramatic difference to me was the color of the metal against my skin tone - all the diamonds were beautiful.





gazoo said:


> I've never seen a Tiffany DBTY that wasn't sparkly. I've had a .10 and .14 and now have .23 and all were comparable in color shooting sparkles. HTH!


----------



## NurseAnn

Msdanger said:


> I have a 0.34 and feel it poke as well. It leaves a bit of a red mark on my skin and i too reach up unconsciously and scratch it sometimes. I’m interested to hear from anyone that got a basket as well!



I also have a 0.32 and the poking bothered me terribly.  As I’ve gotten older my skin has gotten more sensitive, to the point that small scratches sometimes look like hives!  I was ready to sell this necklace but went to my usual sales associate to see what I could do and she told me they could add the basket.  I don’t regret the decision at all!  Not only has it completely changed the comfort of the necklace, but the basket adds a little bit of weight that helps keep the diamond centered.  I would do it all over again if I could.


----------



## Msdanger

NurseAnn said:


> I also have a 0.32 and the poking bothered me terribly.  As I’ve gotten older my skin has gotten more sensitive, to the point that small scratches sometimes look like hives!  I was ready to sell this necklace but went to my usual sales associate to see what I could do and she told me they could add the basket.  I don’t regret the decision at all!  Not only has it completely changed the comfort of the necklace, but the basket adds a little bit of weight that helps keep the diamond centered.  I would do it all over again if I could.



Thanks so much for your reply! Taking my necklace in today for a basket!


----------



## Emerson

Would anyone happen to know what carat weight this dbty necklace Cameron was wearing in last year’s T&Co campaign?


----------



## Blushingbunny

Hello everyone! I'm having the hardest time choosing which metal to get for my first DBTY necklace..!  I think SS is too shiny so it takes away from the diamond. I never wear YG/RG jewelry so I definitely felt awkward in those.. I actually liked platinum best, but it's out of my budget since if i were to choose platinum I'd want to get a larger diamond to compensate for the small bezel. Any suggestions?


----------



## Canturi lover

If you liked platinum the best, then my advice would be to keep saving. [emoji253]


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

Blushingbunny said:


> Hello everyone! I'm having the hardest time choosing which metal to get for my first DBTY necklace..!  I think SS is too shiny so it takes away from the diamond. I never wear YG/RG jewelry so I definitely felt awkward in those.. I actually liked platinum best, but it's out of my budget since if i were to choose platinum I'd want to get a larger diamond to compensate for the small bezel. Any suggestions?



I think white metals look much better on you, I think you should save more money for platinum. Since it is not cheap, it is hard to go change it to a more expensive one. I know because I got 0.14 carat rose gold one and then I thought it was a little small and I wanted to have 0.17 one originally but it was too late. I thought it was out of my budget and I was just too impatient to wait a little bit more. And the first year I hated my dbty necklace. I learned to love it but since then I am craving another necklace (saving for it now). It is better to get what you would love at first, not the one that is okay. [emoji18]


----------



## annanas

calexandre said:


> A question for those of you who have more acquaintance with Tiffany's DBTY line than I do: how much variance do you think there is among the diamonds used for the uncertified sizes of the DBTY solitaire necklace? I ask because I've got a .17 RG on hold in the UK. I love the look of the larger bezel (plus the culet pokes me in the thinner ones), but I'm hesitant to buy over here when I know that if I wait a couple weeks I can get the same CTW for significantly less cash when I'm next back in the United States. However, the same CTW doesn't necessarily mean the same diamond, so I'm wondering if I'm likely to see significant variance in spread or in color from necklace to necklace in the .17 size. If so, I might be better off snapping up the one I know I like the looks of and eating the extra couple hundred dollars. Grateful for any input!



If you're flying out of LHR then you'll save a bit buying there too, that's where I get all my Tiffany.


----------



## Sassymech

I scored a gorgeous 3 layered custom dbty for a steal. It’s here with my tiffany dbty. Wondering if 4 is too much and if I should just stay with the 3 graduates stones?


----------



## stmary

Blushingbunny said:


> Hello everyone! I'm having the hardest time choosing which metal to get for my first DBTY necklace..!  I think SS is too shiny so it takes away from the diamond. I never wear YG/RG jewelry so I definitely felt awkward in those.. I actually liked platinum best, but it's out of my budget since if i were to choose platinum I'd want to get a larger diamond to compensate for the small bezel. Any suggestions?



I think silver/platinum complements your skin best. I would get the silver because eventually it will oxidize/ tarnish and it won't look too shiny anymore. I have my 0.03 dbty silver for a few years and i prefer the colour better now after they have turned 'grey'. HTH

NB: depending if you wear it everyday and never take it off, the faster it will tarnish. plus you can always polish the silver if you want it to look brand new.


----------



## stmary

Sassymech said:


> I scored a gorgeous 3 layered custom dbty for a steal. It’s here with my tiffany dbty. Wondering if 4 is too much and if I should just stay with the 3 graduates stones?


somehow I like the look of 4 DBTYs.


----------



## Rami00

Canturi lover said:


> If you liked platinum the best, then my advice would be to keep saving. [emoji253]


+1 this!


----------



## Aporchuk

Rami00 said:


> +1 this!


+1 for this.


----------



## Luv n bags

Sassymech said:


> I scored a gorgeous 3 layered custom dbty for a steal. It’s here with my tiffany dbty. Wondering if 4 is too much and if I should just stay with the 3 graduates stones?



Looks great! Don’t they get tangled during the day? All my three strand necklaces bunch up during the day


----------



## Sassymech

stmary said:


> somehow I like the look of 4 DBTYs.


Thank you


----------



## Sassymech

Miso Fine said:


> Looks great! Don’t they get tangled during the day? All my three strand necklaces bunch up during the day


Not really I don’t know if it’s because of the way it’s held together in the back. Thank you


----------



## tbbbjb

NurseAnn said:


> I also have a 0.32 and the poking bothered me terribly.  As I’ve gotten older my skin has gotten more sensitive, to the point that small scratches sometimes look like hives!  I was ready to sell this necklace but went to my usual sales associate to see what I could do and she told me they could add the basket.  I don’t regret the decision at all!  Not only has it completely changed the comfort of the necklace, but the basket adds a little bit of weight that helps keep the diamond centered.  I would do it all over again if I could.






Msdanger said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! Taking my necklace in today for a basket!



Would either of you be willing to tell me how much Tiffany’s charged you to add the basket?  I would be really appreciate it.  Thank you!


----------



## tbbbjb

Canturi lover said:


> If you liked platinum the best, then my advice would be to keep saving. [emoji253]



Save and cry once.


----------



## CoolKat

tbbbjb said:


> Would either of you be willing to tell me how much Tiffany’s charged you to add the basket?  I would be really appreciate it.



Hope you don't mind me chiming in

Mine was $210+tax or sth like that. I read on another thread someone said they got it added for free. I bought mine years ago & just added the basket last year. Maybe that's why they charged vs if you do it right away ATOP?


----------



## nauornever

I need your advice (again..). How do you clean your DBTY? I've worn my RG DBTY 24/7, but I don't really know how to clean it. Should I get Tiffany's cleaning kit for diamond/gold jewelry? How often do I need to clean it?

I forgot to mention. The stone is .14ct, so does the brush that comes with the cleaning kit even make sense for me?


----------



## gazoo

nauornever said:


> I need your advice (again..). How do you clean your DBTY? I've worn my RG DBTY 24/7, but I don't really know how to clean it. Should I get Tiffany's cleaning kit for diamond/gold jewelry? How often do I need to clean it?
> 
> I forgot to mention. The stone is .14ct, so does the brush that comes with the cleaning kit even make sense for me?



I use dawn dish soap and a soft nail cleaning brush, making sure to scrub both sides well. Rinse well and watch the party popping colors.


----------



## nauornever

gazoo said:


> I use dawn dish soap and a soft nail cleaning brush, making sure to scrub both sides well. Rinse well and watch the party popping colors.



Thank you! I'll get a brush tomorrow and try it out.


----------



## Msdanger

Just wanted to do an update for anyone interested in getting a basket for their diamond. It is a game changer!! I wasn’t wearing my dbty very often because the diamond was so pokey. I can’t even feel the diamond anymore with the basket. It’s so comfortable! A bonus too is the tiny bit of weight keeps the diamond from flipping onto its backside. My necklace still travels off Center, but it’s not as bad as before i got the basket. I’ve noticed no decrease in sparkle and the diamond still lies flat against my chest. Attaching some pictures of how my basket was done.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Msdanger said:


> Just wanted to do an update for anyone interested in getting a basket for their diamond. It is a game changer!! I wasn’t wearing my dbty very often because the diamond was so pokey. I can’t even feel the diamond anymore with the basket. It’s so comfortable! A bonus too is the tiny bit of weight keeps the diamond from flipping onto its backside. My necklace still travels off Center, but it’s not as bad as before i got the basket. I’ve noticed no decrease in sparkle and the diamond still lies flat against my chest. Attaching some pictures of how my basket was done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4226499
> View attachment 4226500


 
That's lovely!!  And I'm sure the basket adds some weight so that it doesn't shift or flip as often.

I wonder... Do you know if there is a minimum size DBTY that would qualify for the basket?  Or will they add it to any size DBTY if requested?


----------



## Msdanger

PeacefulMommy said:


> That's lovely!!  And I'm sure the basket adds some weight so that it doesn't shift or flip as often.
> 
> I wonder... Do you know if there is a minimum size DBTY that would qualify for the basket?  Or will they add it to any size DBTY if requested?



I think they will put it on any size if it bothers you. Although i think the pokiness increases with the bigger diamonds like 0.2 and up. But it never hurts to ask! These necklaces aren’t cheap so if you’re not wearing yours because it’s not comfortable then definitely ask about it.


----------



## nauornever

gazoo said:


> I use dawn dish soap and a soft nail cleaning brush, making sure to scrub both sides well. Rinse well and watch the party popping colors.



I completely forgot to get back to you. Tried it and it worked so well! The diamond sparkles like crazy again..


----------



## Selena13

Do you guys think this is 0.07? It looks tiny compared to all the pictures here. It's not even 5mm.


----------



## Csnmum

I’m 5’2 110lbs wearing 0.17 platinum in the pic. I started second guessing about the size even though I tried 0.14, 0.17 and 0.23 at Tiffany store. I ended up returning it after 2 days since I wasn’t completely sure about the size and the poking was bothering me.
Ordered 0.23 platinum online. Hope I get satisfied with this size and it won’t poke as much. If it does I’ll get the basket.


----------



## Inferknight

Selena13 said:


> Do you guys think this is 0.07? It looks tiny compared to all the pictures here. It's not even 5mm.


I have a 0.1 dbty bracelet and its similar in size.


----------



## Selena13

kpai said:


> the .24 looks beautiful on you. But if you like a slightly larger stone, your sales person can find a .37/.38.  It'll be a few hundreds cheaper than going up past .40  as there is a price jump.  I think there is one at tiffany.com around $3100ish at .37.





Inferknight said:


> I have a 0.1 dbty bracelet and its similar in size.


Thanks for replying! I ended up exchanging for a 0.17 rose gold. The uncertainty about the size was really bothering me and I was worried about the silver tarnishing. Now I'm happy with my dbty. The size is perfect. My previous 0.07 was way too small.


----------



## Louish

Can I please ask, at what size will I start to feel the "poke" in the YG DBTY?


----------



## nauornever

Louish said:


> Can I please ask, at what size will I start to feel the "poke" in the YG DBTY?


I tried the .14 (YG) and did feel the poke. Not too much but I just felt "something". I guess it depends on how sensitive you are.


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

Louish said:


> Can I please ask, at what size will I start to feel the "poke" in the YG DBTY?



I remember someone mentioned in earlier posts, that 0.14 poked so she got a 0.12 and after that she was doing fine. But if you want a larger one, I am pretty sure they would add a basket to solve the poking problem no matter what size it is.


----------



## Julezah

I felt it with the 0.17. I wear my necklace daily, though, and after some amount of time got used to it and no longer feel it.



Louish said:


> Can I please ask, at what size will I start to feel the "poke" in the YG DBTY?


----------



## Dora Baby

Msdanger said:


> Just wanted to do an update for anyone interested in getting a basket for their diamond. It is a game changer!! I wasn’t wearing my dbty very often because the diamond was so pokey. I can’t even feel the diamond anymore with the basket. It’s so comfortable! A bonus too is the tiny bit of weight keeps the diamond from flipping onto its backside. My necklace still travels off Center, but it’s not as bad as before i got the basket. I’ve noticed no decrease in sparkle and the diamond still lies flat against my chest. Attaching some pictures of how my basket was done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4226499
> View attachment 4226500



I agree with you on the basket! I just had the basket added after experiencing uncomfortable poking and it's great, just as sparkly as ever. I am in love!


----------



## Dora Baby

shopbaby said:


> Hey, if any of you have bought the DBTY necklace from Tiffany Co, no matter it's made of silver, gold or platinum, feel free to post pictures of you items or write something down towards your necklace, here is mine:



Hi, so am wondering, what are people's thoughts of wearing a bigger DBTY solitaire with another smaller one at a different length?


----------



## Louish

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> I remember someone mentioned in earlier posts, that 0.14 poked so she got a 0.12 and after that she was doing fine. But if you want a larger one, I am pretty sure they would add a basket to solve the poking problem no matter what size it is.



Unfortunately I asked Tiffany if they could add a basket for me & they said no (I'm in the uk). Essentially I'd like the biggest diamond I can get without the poke!


----------



## SuprDuprDoughrt

Louish said:


> Unfortunately I asked Tiffany if they could add a basket for me & they said no (I'm in the uk). Essentially I'd like the biggest diamond I can get without the poke!



Maybe you can think about the Rose gold ones? They have thicker bezel until 0.17 ct or 0.19 ct. the ones with the thicker bezel don’t poke.


----------



## Selena13

I just bought the .17 yellow gold thinking it's somewhat different from my .17 rose gold since the bezel is thinner. If I have to choose I prefer the thinner bezel cos the diamond sparkles more and I don't really feel the poke. I am very sensitive to clothes that are uncomfortable so I guess those who can feel the poke must be ultra sensitive.


----------



## Louish

SuprDuprDoughrt said:


> Maybe you can think about the Rose gold ones? They have thicker bezel until 0.17 ct or 0.19 ct. the ones with the thicker bezel don’t poke.



I love RG & have a RG DBTY bracelet which I stack with my small Love. I'm slowly trying to build my jewellery collection & what I've realised is that RG looks amazing on my arms/hands but too coppery around my neck (differing skin tones I guess). I have gorgeous YG & Onyx VCA sweet studs & I'm looking for a dainty YG necklace to wear with it 



Selena13 said:


> I just bought the .17 yellow gold thinking it's somewhat different from my .17 rose gold since the bezel is thinner. If I have to choose I prefer the thinner bezel cos the diamond sparkles more and I don't really feel the poke. I am very sensitive to clothes that are uncomfortable so I guess those who can feel the poke must be ultra sensitive.



I had terrible customer service the last time I went to Tiffany & the SA wouldn't let me try on smaller DBTY sizes to see if the poke bothered me. They just said they would be too small & dismissed me. Maybe I need to go to a different store


----------



## Louish

Dora Baby said:


> Hi, so am wondering, what are people's thoughts of wearing a bigger DBTY solitaire with another smaller one at a different length?


I think that'll look fabulous


----------



## tutu2008

Emerson said:


> The dbty necklace has been on my wishlist for a while and today I finally took some time out for myself and went into the boutique.
> 
> Dbty is just beautiful even with the small stone sizes. I was tossing between a 0.24 and 0.34 yg and had a difficult picking between the two. The price difference between the two was $1000 which was still within my budget. I actually surprised myself as I picked the smaller stone!
> 
> Has anyone of you beautiful ladies actually settled on the smaller stone when you were presented with the options and budget wasn’t an issue? The 0.34 was stunning but on my small frame ( I’m 5”4) it was almost a statement piece while the 0.24 was dainty -is that the look how dbty is supposed to be rather than a statement piece with a large diamond?
> 
> I’m in my early 40s and I’m hoping this to be a piece I’ll wear for a long time and don’t want to experience “shrinkage syndrome” when I get to my 50s+.
> I hope I made the right choice! Anyone with similar experience please chime in!


On here reading all these comments after purchasing my DBTY yesterday. Same happened to me except I was in between a .35 G VVS1 and a .43 F VS2. The larger stone was only $500 more. But I ended up choosing the smaller stone - it was the first one I tried on and I felt it was perfect! While the larger stone was visibly a tiny bit larger, I didn’t feel the same way about it. I loved that it was a better color, but there was no noticeable difference between the two as far as color goes. I chose the smaller one of the two because of how I felt overall when wearing it.


----------



## tutu2008

Can someone please help shed some light on this for me... this whole thread has been both helpful and confusing to me. My .35 DBTY looks incredibly similar in size to the .17s on here - but yet it’s double the ct weight. Anyone else notice this with their own? By any chance does someone have both a .17 or close AND a .35 or close that they can place together for me for comparison? I didn’t look at anything smaller than a .25 but the .35 was recognizably larger than the .25... hope I’m making sense. Thank you! 
This is my .35, pictured with my .40 stud.


----------



## Julezah

Wish I could help! I don’t have the necklaces for a comparison picture, but I thought I’d weigh in. I find it very difficult to understand the sizing on these necklaces and I’ve struggled with the sizing on my own 0.17. I’ve noticed the bezels vary a fair bit in size (mine is ultra thin) and make a huge difference in how large the necklaces appear, and they’re also very difficult to photograph. You must’ve received a certificate at your carat weight? Hope someone can provide the picture you’ve asked for! I’m also curious to see.



tutu2008 said:


> View attachment 4265842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help shed some light on this for me... this whole thread has been both helpful and confusing to me. My .35 DBTY looks incredibly similar in size to the .17s on here - but yet it’s double the ct weight. Anyone else notice this with their own? By any chance does someone have both a .17 or close AND a .35 or close that they can place together for me for comparison? I didn’t look at anything smaller than a .25 but the .35 was recognizably larger than the .25... hope I’m making sense. Thank you!
> This is my .35, pictured with my .40 stud.


----------



## Tankgirl

Dora Baby said:


> Hi, so am wondering, what are people's thoughts of wearing a bigger DBTY solitaire with another smaller one at a different length?



I do it all the time.


----------



## tutu2008

Julezah said:


> Wish I could help! I don’t have the necklaces for a comparison picture, but I thought I’d weigh in. I find it very difficult to understand the sizing on these necklaces and I’ve struggled with the sizing on my own 0.17. I’ve noticed the bezels vary a fair bit in size (mine is ultra thin) and make a huge difference in how large the necklaces appear, and they’re also very difficult to photograph. You must’ve received a certificate at your carat weight? Hope someone can provide the picture you’ve asked for! I’m also curious to see.


Thank you Julezah. I just purchased my necklace a few days ago, and was told I would receive my certificate in the mail in a couple weeks. Thanks for your input; you're right in regards to the bezel. I've also noticed the "ears" on either side of the bezel look different on each person's necklace. Mine are barely noticeable.


----------



## tutu2008

Tankgirl said:


> I do it all the time.


Pretty! What are the sizes of each, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tankgirl

tutu2008 said:


> Pretty! What are the sizes of each, if you don't mind me asking?



The sizes and lengths are:
.03 (shortened to 15 inches)
.07 (shortened to 15.5 inches)
.17 (16 inches).


----------



## Julezah

I agree about the “ears” as well. I’m attaching a photo of my 0.17 in YG, which appears at least 1mm smaller than the 0.17 in YG just a few posts up. It’s amazing how much variability there is.



tutu2008 said:


> Thank you Julezah. I just purchased my necklace a few days ago, and was told I would receive my certificate in the mail in a couple weeks. Thanks for your input; you're right in regards to the bezel. I've also noticed the "ears" on either side of the bezel look different on each person's necklace. Mine are barely noticeable.


----------



## mewt

I've been wearing the 0.07ct RG DBTY (right) for the past year, but for a recent anniversary I got a 0.12ct plat pendant.

I'm not a fan of layering, and I don't like swapping necklaces (lazy), so which one should I actually wear?


----------



## Aporchuk

I just love DBTY on you! 



mewt said:


> I've been wearing the 0.07ct RG DBTY (right) for the past year, but for a recent anniversary I got a 0.12ct plat pendant.
> 
> I'm not a fan of layering, and I don't like swapping necklaces (lazy), so which one should I actually wear?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

mewt said:


> I've been wearing the 0.07ct RG DBTY (right) for the past year, but for a recent anniversary I got a 0.12ct plat pendant.
> 
> I'm not a fan of layering, and I don't like swapping necklaces (lazy), so which one should I actually wear?



Both look good on you! Tough choice.


----------



## mewt

I might end up giving one to my mom, since they're so similar! I don't see a point to keep one in my jewelry box. Still hesitating if I like the new one enough to wear over my dbty. Both are from Tiffany. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## gazoo

mewt said:


> I've been wearing the 0.07ct RG DBTY (right) for the past year, but for a recent anniversary I got a 0.12ct plat pendant.
> 
> I'm not a fan of layering, and I don't like swapping necklaces (lazy), so which one should I actually wear?



IMO, the DBTY is far more modern, and looks better on you.


----------



## mewt

Thanks for the feedback guys... I think you're right, I feel much happier wearing the dbty! I love touching it and feeling how flat and smooth it is. Tried wearing the new one for a day and didn't feel right. My mom likes the pendant style better since she wants stuff centered, so the platinum one will totally suit her.


----------



## Julezah

I agree both look nice!

I have both as well and right now prefer the dbty. I know people have varying opinions about it, but I actually love that the diamond travels around the neck (it doesn’t often happen that the clasp ends up in front). It adds to the “floating on the neck” effect for me. The pendant always stays center. 



mewt said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys... I think you're right, I feel much happier wearing the dbty! I love touching it and feeling how flat and smooth it is. Tried wearing the new one for a day and didn't feel right. My mom likes the pendant style better since she wants stuff centered, so the platinum one will totally suit her.


----------



## Louish

What do you all think of this necklace? I'm into YG at the moment & ruby is my birthstone


----------



## nauornever

Louish said:


> What do you all think of this necklace? I'm into YG at the moment & ruby is my birthstone
> 
> View attachment 4273858


I haven't seen it in person but I fell in love the moment I saw it online. I think the ruby looks beautiful set in YG. The bracelet looks nice, too. And if ruby is your birthstone.. sounds like a great excuse/reason to buy it..  

Please post a picture if you see it in person!


----------



## Julezah

I agree 100% with nauornever. I love it!



Louish said:


> What do you all think of this necklace? I'm into YG at the moment & ruby is my birthstone
> 
> View attachment 4273858


----------



## Tomsmom

Louish said:


> What do you all think of this necklace? I'm into YG at the moment & ruby is my birthstone
> 
> View attachment 4273858


I looks beautiful!


----------



## yuc9

Wanted to share this for size comparison between the smaller stones.
YG necklace 0.14
SS necklace 0.07
SS bracelet 0.05


----------



## tina2017

Selena13 said:


> Thanks for replying! I ended up exchanging for a 0.17 rose gold. The uncertainty about the size was really bothering me and I was worried about the silver tarnishing. Now I'm happy with my dbty. The size is perfect. My previous 0.07 was way too small.[/QUOTE
> Can I ask how tall you are?


----------



## Sarah4theNguyen

Hello everyone! I’ve never posted on here before, but have been reading this thread since *forever* and am thrilled to say I finally own my first DBTY ♥️ I have many questions, and I know the collective knowledge on this thread is expert-level I’m sure I’ve come to the right place!

My necklace is 18”, SS, 0.3 or 0.5 and this leads to my first question. My wife bought it as a surprise while we were at Tiffany last month. I was back at the service window picking up a watch she’d had engraved, and she grabbed our SA and told her which necklace she wanted—then paid for it sight unseen! So typical for her. She wanted to finish the transaction before I came out of the service area...which means she didn’t get the receipt. With the excitement of the holidays I didn’t have time to call them, but I’m going to call tomorrow and she if I can get a receipt for it somehow. I’m obsessive about keeping all my T&Co documentation! Do you think they’ll be able to give me a copy of the receipt? 

My second question has to do with wear/care. I have a number of other SS T&Co pieces and usually wear them for long periods of time: shower, sleeping, gym, and (I know you’re all cringing) even in the pool. The only piece I’m super-careful with is my black jade open heart. When my wife gave me my new DBTY, she put it on me and I just love never taking it off but I feel like I probably should take better care of it...right? 

Thanks in advance and sorry for the loooong post! I’m wearing it now with my bean and I’m so grateful to have a piece I love as much as you all love yours.


----------



## tarana6

Does anyone here have the lariat style diamonds by the yard necklace?


----------



## antschulina

Hi everyone! Here is my newest addition: a 0.18 DBTY necklace in YG. I wanted to ask all of the happy DBTY owners if you wear it 24/7 and whether anyone has had the experience of losing their diamond. I really love this piece, and I wear it a lot. Almost 24/7... and I hope it will stay in shape. Thanks for sharing and giving advices!


----------



## ale1987

antschulina said:


> Hi everyone! Here is my newest addition: a 0.18 DBTY necklace in YG. I wanted to ask all of the happy DBTY owners if you wear it 24/7 and whether anyone has had the experience of losing their diamond. I really love this piece, and I wear it a lot. Almost 24/7... and I hope it will stay in shape. Thanks for sharing and giving advices!


Congrats! My DBTY is also in YG, and I do wear it nearly 24/7. I’ve had it for over a year, and it has held up quite well. If you live near a Tiffany store, you can take it in to be cleaned, during which they will usually check to make sure the stone is secure in its setting.


----------



## antschulina

ale1987 said:


> Congrats! My DBTY is also in YG, and I do wear it nearly 24/7. I’ve had it for over a year, and it has held up quite well. If you live near a Tiffany store, you can take it in to be cleaned, during which they will usually check to make sure the stone is secure in its setting.


Wow and that's great news! Many thanks for your help!


----------



## petuniaperiwink

antschulina said:


> Hi everyone! Here is my newest addition: a 0.18 DBTY necklace in YG. I wanted to ask all of the happy DBTY owners if you wear it 24/7 and whether anyone has had the experience of losing their diamond. I really love this piece, and I wear it a lot. Almost 24/7... and I hope it will stay in shape. Thanks for sharing and giving advices!


I got mine in 2017 and have worn it 24/7. Still sparkles like crazy despite shower soap scum and exercise sweat (gross I know but still informative nonetheless!).


----------



## thewildraven

antschulina said:


> Hi everyone! Here is my newest addition: a 0.18 DBTY necklace in YG. I wanted to ask all of the happy DBTY owners if you wear it 24/7 and whether anyone has had the experience of losing their diamond. I really love this piece, and I wear it a lot. Almost 24/7... and I hope it will stay in shape. Thanks for sharing and giving advices!



Tiffany do a dip cleaner,  I leave my platinum DBTY in there for an hour or so then clean it with the little brush.. it’s brings back the sparkle that you didn’t realise you had lost due to oils, soap etc


----------



## MatAllston

antschulina said:


> Hi everyone! Here is my newest addition: a 0.18 DBTY necklace in YG. I wanted to ask all of the happy DBTY owners if you wear it 24/7 and whether anyone has had the experience of losing their diamond. I really love this piece, and I wear it a lot. Almost 24/7... and I hope it will stay in shape. Thanks for sharing and giving advices!



I have two DBTY necklaces but I don’t wear them often. I do wear four DBTY bracelets 24/7. Two of them are platinum and 2 are RG. I’ve been wearing them for years now and they are holding up well.


----------



## antschulina

petuniaperiwink said:


> I got mine in 2017 and have worn it 24/7. Still sparkles like crazy despite shower soap scum and exercise sweat (gross I know but still informative nonetheless!).



This is very good news! Exercising is important to me and was one of my main concerns with that necklace! Your shared experience is very reassuring!


----------



## frenchyo8

I have had my DBTY platinum necklace since my wedding day 11//11/11.  I wear it everyday and it is in amazing shape!  Today I got one with a much bigger stone .62 (I believe), going to give the smaller one to my mother.  I am so happy!!


----------



## Guuci4Me

frenchyo8 said:


> I have had my DBTY platinum necklace since my wedding day 11//11/11.  I wear it everyday and it is in amazing shape!  Today I got one with a much bigger stone .62 (I believe), going to give the smaller one to my mother.  I am so happy!!
> 
> View attachment 4329108



Wow! Stunning!


----------



## frenchyo8

Guuci4Me said:


> Wow! Stunning!



Thank you!!!


----------



## gracie05

Louish said:


> What do you all think of this necklace? I'm into YG at the moment & ruby is my birthstone
> 
> View attachment 4273858



I just picked this necklace up today, loving it so far! Excuse the blurred out face, trying to take these pics gave me a triple chin lol


----------



## Shopgirl1996

gracie05 said:


> I just picked this necklace up today, loving it so far! Excuse the blurred out face, trying to take these pics gave me a triple chin lol
> 
> View attachment 4340851
> View attachment 4340852
> View attachment 4340853



So pretty! If you don't mind me asking, what how many carats for the ruby?


----------



## gracie05

Shopgirl1996 said:


> So pretty! If you don't mind me asking, what how many carats for the ruby?



$800 USD for .11 ct


----------



## Shopgirl1996

gracie05 said:


> $800 USD for .11 ct



I thought it would be bigger. It has such a nice presence when worn. Love the deep red color!


----------



## MrsMcG104

Hi everyone!  I’ve looked at this forum and all your photos for so long, admiring the dbty necklaces. My amazing DH ordered me one for Valentines Day and it should be delivered today!  I’m so thankful for all the information I’ve gotten here, so excited to get my own ...and also a little nervous because I’ve never tried them on and am anxious to see how mine will look on me as far as size and color.   Huge thanks to everyone for sharing your photos and knowledge.


----------



## jewelbabe

Hi everyone, I very much enjoyed this thread while waiting for mine to come in the mail. It finally came today, so here I am, contributing to this thread too. Thank you, everyone, for keeping me accompanied during the longest wait ever! 

Mine is in platinum 16''. 0.23 carat, I color, VS1.


----------



## MrsMcG104

jewelbabe said:


> Hi everyone, I very much enjoyed this thread while waiting for mine to come in the mail. It finally came today, so here I am, contributing to this thread too. Thank you, everyone, for keeping me accompanied during the longest wait ever!
> 
> Mine is in platinum 16''. 0.23 carat, I color, VS1.
> 
> View attachment 4345787
> View attachment 4345788


Congrats!! It’s gorgeous!!  I just got mine today too.


----------



## MrsMcG104

My very long awaited Dbty has finally arrived!  It’s my first Tiffany piece and I love it!   It’s a ss .07   I have it pulled back a little in the photo and am debating having it shortened. I also got the ss bc all my jewelry is silver or white gold but I’d love to hear opinions on if you all think the color suits me or if you would recommend a different color for my skin tone.


----------



## casiecn

MrsMcG104 said:


> View attachment 4345804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very long awaited Dbty has finally arrived!  It’s my first Tiffany piece and I love it!   It’s a ss .07   I have it pulled back a little in the photo and am debating having it shortened. I also got the ss bc all my jewelry is silver or white gold but I’d love to hear opinions on if you all think the color suits me or if you would recommend a different color for my skin tone.



I like the silver on you! Gorgeous. I love the whole dbty collection!


----------



## jewelbabe

MrsMcG104 said:


> Congrats!! It’s gorgeous!!  I just got mine today too.


thank you and congrats to you too! It looks lovely on you!!!


----------



## CoolKat

frenchyo8 said:


> I have had my DBTY platinum necklace since my wedding day 11//11/11.  I wear it everyday and it is in amazing shape!  Today I got one with a much bigger stone .62 (I believe), going to give the smaller one to my mother.  I am so happy!!
> 
> View attachment 4329108



Hi @frenchyo8 - do you mind posting a mod shot of your .62? I am debating on getting a larger DBTY - I have .25 already but not sure of which ct I should go with. Would love to see a perspective view of your lovely .62, please!


----------



## marie132

MrsMcG104 said:


> View attachment 4345804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very long awaited Dbty has finally arrived!  It’s my first Tiffany piece and I love it!   It’s a ss .07   I have it pulled back a little in the photo and am debating having it shortened. I also got the ss bc all my jewelry is silver or white gold but I’d love to hear opinions on if you all think the color suits me or if you would recommend a different color for my skin tone.


It's beautiful! I think if it is too long you can go to any jeweller and ask them to put a ring up on your chain so you can wear it shorter or longer!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

marie132 said:


> It's beautiful! I think if it is too long you can go to any jeweller and ask them to put a ring up on your chain so you can wear it shorter or longer!



She can go to Tiffany's and ask them to do this. I got it done complimentary when I bought a necklace there.


----------



## Tanya482

Do you think it’s truly worth it to get this necklace from Tiffany vs any other retailer? Is there a visible difference in the design and quality?

I have a rose gold diamond necklace from JSVDesign (Etsy) but I’m really itching to get the RG one from Tiffany now. Thoughts? Ty!!


----------



## frenchyo8

Tanya482 said:


> Do you think it’s truly worth it to get this necklace from Tiffany vs any other retailer? Is there a visible difference in the design and quality?
> 
> I have a rose gold diamond necklace from JSVDesign (Etsy) but I’m really itching to get the RG one from Tiffany now. Thoughts? Ty!!



It’s really a personal choice!

I have purchased non-Tiffany jewelry that looks similar to my Tiffany pieces (mostly to match), but I find that I value and get more use out of my authentic pieces.

It’s the same reason some of us buy high end bags.

I could buy a leather bag for $150, but I pay thousand for a Louis Vuitton canvas bag with leather trim!  You are paying for the name, and it’s a personal choice if you would be willing to pay more for that!


----------



## Clifmar

So I love the dbty look but a 1ct dbty from Tiffany’s is not possible for me. However I had a 1 carat pink sapphire from earrings I didn’t wear so I had my long time family jeweler set it in 14k rose gold and here it is. I get to enjoy the look of the dbty or in this case cbty for $165


----------



## marie132

Clifmar said:


> So I love the dbty look but a 1ct dbty from Tiffany’s is not possible for me. However I had a 1 carat pink sapphire from earrings I didn’t wear so I had my long time family jeweler set it in 14k rose gold and here it is. I get to enjoy the look of the dbty or in this case cbty for $165


Looks great!


----------



## Clifmar

marie132 said:


> Looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## Tanya482

Would love some help. I went to Tiffany today to get the .17 in rose gold, but liked the .14 as well (also rg). The SA told me there's not much of a visible difference and I should probably go for the .14. It's a bit more delicate and I'm veeeeeery petite, so that's a consideration. 
I actually bought the .14 and it's supposed to get shortened tomorrow, but now I'm having second thoughts. I'm debating exchanging it for the .17. Anyone has or has seen both? Thoughts on the sizes? Thank you!


----------



## Hearts_arrows

Hi ladies! This is my first post here and it's all thanks to you that i am now the proud owner of my very own diamond necklace. I loved the Tiffany DBTY solitaire, but having spent hours researching here realised I needed some customizations, wanted more control over the diamond and ended up going with my jeweller to buy a diamond and riff off the design.

I decided based on posts here to get a rose gold version with adjustable length. It can be 15.5 or 16.5 inches as the jeweller put in an extra circle for me. It has a basket at the back to prevent the culet poking me. I got a slightly thicker bezel at 1.5mm and I just love it. To max the size of the centre stone versus budget, I ended up with a GIA XXX 0.57ct SI1 eye clean H colour centre stone that sparkles and has plenty of fire. I was able to watch my stone being set and the necklace be polished. I'm so thrilled and it's thanks to all the great advice on here that I've ended up with the most beautiful diamond necklace! I'm so happy with the stone size and think I will wear this forever.


----------



## Clifmar

Hearts_arrows said:


> Hi ladies! This is my first post here and it's all thanks to you that i am now the proud owner of my very own diamond necklace. I loved the Tiffany DBTY solitaire, but having spent hours researching here realised I needed some customizations, wanted more control over the diamond and ended up going with my jeweller to buy a diamond and riff off the design.
> 
> I decided based on posts here to get a rose gold version with adjustable length. It can be 15.5 or 16.5 inches as the jeweller put in an extra circle for me. It has a basket at the back to prevent the culet poking me. I got a slightly thicker bezel at 1.5mm and I just love it. To max the size of the centre stone versus budget, I ended up with a GIA XXX 0.57ct SI1 eye clean H colour centre stone that sparkles and has plenty of fire. I was able to watch my stone being set and the necklace be polished. I'm so thrilled and it's thanks to all the great advice on here that I've ended up with the most beautiful diamond necklace! I'm so happy with the stone size and think I will wear this forever.


So beautiful! Looks great on you!!


----------



## Tanya482

So i got the .14 RG necklace and now I’m debating if i should have gone with the .17. I liked the slightly more delicate bezel on the .14 and thought since they looked almost identical otherwise, i should go for the daintier one. Now I’m not sure.

I already had it shortened to 15”, so i don’t know if they’d let me exchane. Here are some crappy pics. Worth trying to exchange? For reference, I’m about 5’0” and 95lbs (very petite/small frame). Should i just keep the .14?


----------



## Aporchuk

Tanya482 said:


> So i got the .14 RG necklace and now I’m debating if i should have gone with the .17. I liked the slightly more delicate bezel on the .14 and thought since they looked almost identical otherwise, i should go for the daintier one. Now I’m not sure.
> 
> I already had it shortened to 15”, so i don’t know if they’d let me exchane. Here are some crappy pics. Worth trying to exchange? For reference, I’m about 5’0” and 95lbs (very petite/small frame). Should i just keep the .14?


It looks beautiful on you! I would keep .14.


----------



## Julezah

Tanya482 said:


> So i got the .14 RG necklace and now I’m debating if i should have gone with the .17. I liked the slightly more delicate bezel on the .14 and thought since they looked almost identical otherwise, i should go for the daintier one. Now I’m not sure.
> 
> I already had it shortened to 15”, so i don’t know if they’d let me exchane. Here are some crappy pics. Worth trying to exchange? For reference, I’m about 5’0” and 95lbs (very petite/small frame). Should i just keep the .14?


I also think it looks beautiful! And very large for a 0.14!

For whatever reason, the dbty more than any other item I have purchased gave me this type of buyer’s remorse/doubt about purchasing the correct size. There’s something about getting it home and viewing it in your own space that makes it look and feel different! I think I’d trust your first decision and the reasons you chose it, and keep this necklace. (Also not sure about how having it shortened would affect your opportunity to return.)


----------



## Tanya482

Julezah said:


> I also think it looks beautiful! And very large for a 0.14!
> 
> For whatever reason, the dbty more than any other item I have purchased gave me this type of buyer’s remorse/doubt about purchasing the correct size. There’s something about getting it home and viewing it in your own space that makes it look and feel different! I think I’d trust your first decision and the reasons you chose it, and keep this necklace. (Also not sure about how having it shortened would affect your opportunity to return.)




I think it somehow looks larger on pics than IRL. I went in to the store prepared to buy the .17. Then i tried both and thought the diamond looked very similar but the .17 had larger “ears” and i wasn’t sure how i felt about that. The SA also said that it’s up to me, but “if i was his sister”, he’d recommend .14.

I’m just thinking that since this is something i plan to have for years to come, maybe one day I’ll wish I’d gone for more of a statement. Price differential wasn’t great, so that wasn’t a consideration.

Here’s a pic of me trying .17, what do you think vs. the .14 above? Thank you!!

.17


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Tanya482 said:


> I think it somehow looks larger on pics than IRL. I went in to the store prepared to buy the .17. Then i tried both and thought the diamond looked very similar but the .17 had larger “ears” and i wasn’t sure how i felt about that. The SA also said that it’s up to me, but “if i was his sister”, he’d recommend .14.
> 
> I’m just thinking that since this is something i plan to have for years to come, maybe one day I’ll wish I’d gone for more of a statement. Price differential wasn’t great, so that wasn’t a consideration.
> 
> Here’s a pic of me trying .17, what do you think vs. the .14 above? Thank you!!
> 
> .17



I really can't tell the difference. If I were you, I would keep the one you already have. It looks great on you.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Tanya482 said:


> So i got the .14 RG necklace and now I’m debating if i should have gone with the .17. I liked the slightly more delicate bezel on the .14 and thought since they looked almost identical otherwise, i should go for the daintier one. Now I’m not sure.
> 
> I already had it shortened to 15”, so i don’t know if they’d let me exchane. Here are some crappy pics. Worth trying to exchange? For reference, I’m about 5’0” and 95lbs (very petite/small frame). Should i just keep the .14?


I think this looks perfect on you!


----------



## Tanya482

Update...went back to Tiffany after work to see if i can exchange it. The SA said they can do it for an additional fee of $100 to get my original necklace back to 16”, but he would strongly advise against it. He said they look way too similar for me to spend more on the upgrade and the extra $100. I tried on the .17 and totally agreed...very minimal difference, not noticeable.

I also tried on the .21 or .25 (don’t remember) with the thinner bezel and it actually looked smaller than my .14 overall, even though it had a bigger diamond. Something to consider for those looking into a rose gold DBTY .

Sorry to board-hog today.


----------



## Tanya482

Update #2...Ended up exchanging it for the .17 and shortening to 14.5’’. Now I’m at peace


----------



## Purselvaddict

Tanya482 said:


> Update #2...Ended up exchanging it for the .17 and shortening to 14.5’’. Now I’m at peace


I did the same, i couldn't stop thinking about the .17.  I bought the .14 then six months later i ended up getting the .17.  So now i have both.  I lengthened the .14 tho to 18" as a layering piece.


----------



## Tanya482

I loved the .14 and I’m not actually sure the .17 is better, but the thought that i should go as big as i can afford kept bugging me. So i just exchanged it. Not a huge difference but I’m not second guessing anymore


----------



## lho

I just purchased the .08 yellow gold for myself. I love the delicate look, but now I am wondering if I should spend a little extra and get the the next size up (.12). Of course, then I read the previous post and thought maybe I should get the .14? I don’t know what to do now!!!


----------



## Julezah

lho said:


> I just purchased the .08 yellow gold for myself. I love the delicate look, but now I am wondering if I should spend a little extra and get the the next size up (.12). Of course, then I read the previous post and thought maybe I should get the .14? I don’t know what to do now!!!


Not sure this cycle ever ends  I’ve read many people years later buying a larger size. Tough choice but all are beautiful!


----------



## Earwen

Hi there! I got my .28 RG DBTY weeks ago. It's such a beauty and I'm totally in love. The only problem is when it shifts towards the sides I feel the poke, so I have to adjust it from time to time so that it sits in the hollow of my collarbone (where it doesn't poke). I saw a lot of you added a basket in the back and thought the design of the basket was brilliant. I asked my Tiffany SA but they don't provide the service (I'm not in the US). So I am thinking calling the Tiffany New York store and ask if they would allow me to send them my necklace and add the basket for me. I'd pay for sure. Is that a weird idea?


----------



## KatherineOxx

I really need help on deciding which RG DBTY to choose! Which necklace(s) looks like the best choice to you ladies?


----------



## mewt

Any of the 3 G's look good. For a pendant especially, I wouldn't bother paying for IF or D. Are you able to see these in person? That's the easiest way to tell.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

KatherineOxx said:


> I really need help on deciding which RG DBTY to choose! Which necklace(s) looks like the best choice to you ladies?



If the SI1 clarities are eye clean and well cut, I would go for the 0.24 H. It is the largest size for the lowest cost. Then I would go for the 0.26 I VVS1. Third choice for me would be the 0.25 F SI1. I would try to get the largest size you can afford. Seeing them in person is the easiest way to decide. Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## lho

I upgraded from .08 to .12 and am so happy I did.


----------



## Hearts_arrows

KatherineOxx said:


> I really need help on deciding which RG DBTY to choose! Which necklace(s) looks like the best choice to you ladies?


I decided to get my jeweller to replicate it to get a better diamond. Mine is 0.57 carat with a slightly thicker bezel and two options for clasp to have it either longer or shorter - I only paid 1700 euro for all that and the stone bought in Antwerp is GIA certified SI1- I also bought other stuff in Tiffanys proper but for this I needed more options than they have. I also didnt bother with flawless as it is a pendant and bezel set so not necessary. Thrilled with mine and wearing it every day.


----------



## Fally420

Hearts_arrows said:


> I decided to get my jeweller to replicate it to get a better diamond. Mine is 0.57 carat with a slightly thicker bezel and two options for clasp to have it either longer or shorter - I only paid 1700 euro for all that and the stone bought in Antwerp is GIA certified SI1- I also bought other stuff in Tiffanys proper but for this I needed more options than they have. I also didnt bother with flawless as it is a pendant and bezel set so not necessary. Thrilled with mine and wearing it every day.



Do they automatically set a bigger stone in a thicker bezel?


----------



## Hearts_arrows

Fally420 said:


> Do they automatically set a bigger stone in a thicker bezel?


Not at all. You can have it how you want it.


----------



## Fally420

Hearts_arrows said:


> Not at all. You can have it how you want it.



thank you for the fast reply


----------



## Bee-licious

Tankgirl said:


> The sizes and lengths are:
> .03 (shortened to 15 inches)
> .07 (shortened to 15.5 inches)
> .17 (16 inches).


Do your necklaces ever tangle when you wear them layered? I tried this and they tangled all the time, driving me nuts!! Also just wanted to say that your diamonds look way bigger than the carat size you posted. Love it!

Do you ever mix metals in your necklaces? For example a gold pendant necklace with your platinum DBTY for layering?


----------



## Bee-licious

Louish said:


> Here is my new to me RG 0.10ct DBTY bracelet. The perfect friend for my small Love
> View attachment 4154198
> View attachment 4154200
> View attachment 4154202


Love this! Does the love move over the bracelet all the time though? It looks dainty and beautiful stacked with the love


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

KatherineOxx said:


> I really need help on deciding which RG DBTY to choose! Which necklace(s) looks like the best choice to you ladies?


Personally I would go for the 0.26ct I VVS1. I think this is the best one by far. If you could get a similar carat weight for G VS2 for the same cost that would be better but its not on the list haha. The 0.21ct G VS2 looks good as well. It depends on your budget, and which stone looks sparkliest to you.


----------



## Bee-licious

Mine isn’t Tiffany’s but I wanted to add it in case people wanted to see the size comparison. It’s a 0.50 carat diamond in a thick sliding bezel. The diamond isn’t certified so it’s not as sparkly as the Tiffany diamonds I see here! Sometimes it shines a lot and sometimes I find there’s presence due to size but it doesn’t sparkle. I’m a little sad about that. Photos of me wearing it below shows the sparkle more than usual I feel.

Here are some photos, hope it helps people to decide to buy Tiffany’s dbty (I didn’t because hubs bought it for me as a wedding day of present so I love and cherish it gardless) and that carat size sometimes doesn’t matter if the cut isn’t amazing. I still love mine because the cut isn’t bad but I think it could be better.

Last photo is my DBTY compared to a pendant I received as a wedding gift from my aunt; I believe the diamond from my aunt is superior albeit smaller (0.34 carats) so I might use my aunt’s diamond to reset into another DBTY as my daily piece instead...


----------



## frenchyo8

Tiffany layering with my DBTY (above white gold and diamonds return to Tiffany, and below pink heart on platinum chain).  My Tiffany platinum and diamonds star earrings are peeking thought too!


----------



## Bee-licious

frenchyo8 said:


> Tiffany layering with my DBTY (above white gold and diamonds return to Tiffany, and below pink heart on platinum chain).  My Tiffany platinum and diamonds star earrings are peeking thought too!


Pretty! What size is your dbty?


----------



## frenchyo8

Bee-licious said:


> Pretty! What size is your dbty?



.62


----------



## Selena13

Sorry for the late reply. I'm extremely petite, 158cm and 37kg and I'm an adult. Anything that looks small on me is definitely going to look small on other people lol


----------



## MooMooVT

I've read through so much of this thread and it's been so helpful! A few questions if anyone has thoughts. 

- It sounds like the larger the stone, the less potential for poking? Am I recalling this correctly?
- I think I also read - regarding the RG & SS - something about the larger the stone, the thinner the bezel? I thought there was something about stones in the .20+ where this was the case?
- Does anyone have experience with the Solitaire pendant vs the DBTY pendant? I usually prefer a floating diamond/charm vs fixed but I love the delicate look of the DBTY. I'm wondering if there's a noticeable difference in price vs diamond size, quality of diamond you get for the price, difference in the cuts of the diamonds? Any info (and pics if you have both!) are more than welcome.

TIA!


----------



## mewt

- The larger the stone, the more potential for poking. You can add a backing to prevent this.
- RG and SS at sizes 0.17 and under have a thick bezel, larger sizes in RG has the same type of thin bezel as YG and plat always do. SS doesn't come in larger sizes as far as I know. There's just 2 styles of bezel. Thick style may help prevent poke + gives illusion of larger pendant.
- I had both pendant (0.12 plat) and DBTY (0.07 rg) from Tiffany's, kept the DBTY because it's more carefree to wear. Gave the pendant to my mom because she prefers necklaces to stay centered.

Quality-wise from my single sample, I think the pendant is a better cut diamond (you can even see arrows in it), and DBTY is cut flatter so it looks a bit bigger for its weight. For a necklace, I actually prefer flatter because it sits better. The pendant twisted side to side instead of always facing straight, so it didn't always sparkle from that angle.


----------



## MooMooVT

mewt said:


> - The larger the stone, the more potential for poking. You can add a backing to prevent this.
> - RG and SS at sizes 0.17 and under have a thick bezel, larger sizes in RG has the same type of thin bezel as YG and plat always do. SS doesn't come in larger sizes as far as I know. There's just 2 styles of bezel. Thick style may help prevent poke + gives illusion of larger pendant.
> - I had both pendant (0.12 plat) and DBTY (0.07 rg) from Tiffany's, kept the DBTY because it's more carefree to wear. Gave the pendant to my mom because she prefers necklaces to stay centered.
> 
> Quality-wise from my single sample, I think the pendant is a better cut diamond (you can even see arrows in it), and DBTY is cut flatter so it looks a bit bigger for its weight. For a necklace, I actually prefer flatter because it sits better. The pendant twisted side to side instead of always facing straight, so it didn't always sparkle from that angle.


Wow. Thank you. This is so very helpful. I can see what you mean about the DBTY sitting flatter thus showing itself a little more consistently. I think I'm solidly in the camp of the DBTY now. Thanks again!


----------



## gazoo

MooMooVT said:


> I've read through so much of this thread and it's been so helpful! A few questions if anyone has thoughts.
> 
> - It sounds like the larger the stone, the less potential for poking? Am I recalling this correctly?
> - I think I also read - regarding the RG & SS - something about the larger the stone, the thinner the bezel? I thought there was something about stones in the .20+ where this was the case?
> - Does anyone have experience with the Solitaire pendant vs the DBTY pendant? I usually prefer a floating diamond/charm vs fixed but I love the delicate look of the DBTY. I'm wondering if there's a noticeable difference in price vs diamond size, quality of diamond you get for the price, difference in the cuts of the diamonds? Any info (and pics if you have both!) are more than welcome.
> 
> TIA!



I've tried on a .10 in Plat (thin bezel) and it poked.
I've owned a .14 in Plat and it poked.
Right now I'm wearing a .25 in Plat and it pokes.
I decided to view the poking as assurance it's still there. It doesn't bother me anymore.

I feel the look is completely different between the pendant basket style and a DBTY. I prefer the DBTY. It's more modern looking to my eye, and "floats" beautifully. Also they all (regardless of the size) photograph beautifully. Even in low light, my pendant always catches the light and appears floating. This hasn't happened with traditional pendants.


----------



## MooMooVT

gazoo said:


> I've tried on a .10 in Plat (thin bezel) and it poked.
> I've owned a .14 in Plat and it poked.
> Right now I'm wearing a .25 in Plat and it pokes.
> I decided to view the poking as assurance it's still there. It doesn't bother me anymore.
> 
> I feel the look is completely different between the pendant basket style and a DBTY. I prefer the DBTY. It's more modern looking to my eye, and "floats" beautifully. Also they all (regardless of the size) photograph beautifully. Even in low light, my pendant always catches the light and appears floating. This hasn't happened with traditional pendants.


Thanks! This is really helpful. I was finally at a Tiffany store this week but only able to glance at the DBTY - but I'm leaning in that direction. They're so delicate


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I got a great deal today on Ebay on a Tiffany DBTY in platinum, am so excited! It’s the 0.17 size and 18” long. I’m planning to wear it mainly as a layering piece with other necklaces, including a YG DBTY which I have yet to buy (hoping to find a .14 or above). Does anyone have the .17 in platinum who could post a photo of it on?


----------



## Julezah

Onebagtoomany said:


> I got a great deal today on Ebay on a Tiffany DBTY in platinum, am so excited! It’s the 0.17 size and 18” long. I’m planning to wear it mainly as a layering piece with other necklaces, including a YG DBTY which I have yet to buy (hoping to find a .14 or above). Does anyone have the .17 in platinum who could post a photo of it on?


I don’t have platinum, but have YG in 0.17. It’s a similar bezel size.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Julezah said:


> I don’t have platinum, but have YG in 0.17. It’s a similar bezel size.



Gorgeous! Thanks so much, this gives me a really good idea of the size.


----------



## Louish

We have bought a 18kt YG handmade (T&Co inspired) multi station dbty necklace to celebrate  the birth of our second baby boy due next month. It’s 0.40ctw so the diamonds are tiny & go all the way around the chain but exactly what I wanted in a necklace I do not intend on taking off! It’s 16” but with jump rings at 15” & 14”. I think I prefer the shorter lengths as I like the choker look. Looks lovely layered with pendant necklaces as well (I love the layered look - I clasp them together to make one long necklace & wrap around my neck so that they don’t get tangled).


----------



## Zannah

Thats a great idea to avoid tangling. I'm going to try it today!


----------



## emmeem

not sure of the size- i know it's platinum, I'll check the certificate later!


----------



## emmeem

update- .3 ct platinum


----------



## Msdanger

Hi dbty lovers! I need some serious help! I own the dbty necklace (solitaire) and recently got the 5 station bracelet. For my upcoming bday I am super torn between the small Victoria earring (classic) and dbty solitaire studs. Majority of Friends I have polled prefer the Victoria because they are unique and stunning, but most also agree the dbty studs “match” better with my necklace and bracelet. I am looking to wear the earrings every day along with my necklace and bracelet. I love both for different reasons - Victoria for its beauty and dbty for the classic feel. What do you ladies think? Pictures of me wearing both for reference. For any ladies that have the Victoria’s I’d be interested to know if you can wear it every day. The dbty is definitely really comfortable and versatile, a perfect every day piece. Help!!!


----------



## MatAllston

Msdanger said:


> View attachment 4511570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dbty lovers! I need some serious help! I own the dbty necklace (solitaire) and recently got the 5 station bracelet. For my upcoming bday I am super torn between the small Victoria earring (classic) and dbty solitaire studs. Majority of Friends I have polled prefer the Victoria because they are unique and stunning, but most also agree the dbty studs “match” better with my necklace and bracelet. I am looking to wear the earrings every day along with my necklace and bracelet. I love both for different reasons - Victoria for its beauty and dbty for the classic feel. What do you ladies think? Pictures of me wearing both for reference. For any ladies that have the Victoria’s I’d be interested to know if you can wear it every day. The dbty is definitely really comfortable and versatile, a perfect every day piece. Help!!!



Both earrings are beautiful. I don’t own any of them but I do own a couple DBTY necklaces and multiple DBTY bracelets and a Victoria necklace. For everyday, I would pick the DBTY earrings. Maybe you can get the Victoria down the road. I own a pair of large Tiffany circlet earrings and the weight bothers me a bit. I could not wear those earrings for more than 3 days in a row. The weight of the Victoria may bother you if you wear them 247, depending how sensitive your ears are.


----------



## Msdanger

MatAllston said:


> Both earrings are beautiful. I don’t own any of them but I do own a couple DBTY necklaces and multiple DBTY bracelets and a Victoria necklace. For everyday, I would pick the DBTY earrings. Maybe you can get the Victoria down the road. I own a pair of large Tiffany circlet earrings and the weight bothers me a bit. I could not wear those earrings for more than 3 days in a row. The weight of the Victoria may bother you if you wear them 247, depending how sensitive your ears are.



That’s a really good point. The sales girl suggested I not get big dbty earrings because they were heavy. I’m wearing 0.48 ctw in the picture. Tried on 0.7 ctw but she talked me out of it. The Small Victoria doesn’t seem heavy. Though i only wore for 5 mins ha! My friend also said I was more likely to get tired of the Victoria look daily too. Most of the forums talking about every day earrings here talk about diamond solitaires so i guess that makes sense. Thanks so much for your reply! Buying down the road is an option. Better to get the more versatile piece first.


----------



## summerinthecity

I would choose the Victoria just because I think they’re more beautiful.  I don’t think they look weird with your necklace.  Either choice is a good choice though.


----------



## Fally420

Msdanger said:


> View attachment 4511570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dbty lovers! I need some serious help! I own the dbty necklace (solitaire) and recently got the 5 station bracelet. For my upcoming bday I am super torn between the small Victoria earring (classic) and dbty solitaire studs. Majority of Friends I have polled prefer the Victoria because they are unique and stunning, but most also agree the dbty studs “match” better with my necklace and bracelet. I am looking to wear the earrings every day along with my necklace and bracelet. I love both for different reasons - Victoria for its beauty and dbty for the classic feel. What do you ladies think? Pictures of me wearing both for reference. For any ladies that have the Victoria’s I’d be interested to know if you can wear it every day. The dbty is definitely really comfortable and versatile, a perfect every day piece. Help!!!



Personally, I would go with the Victoria earrings because they are a little more unique, though classy. I think they also go well with your necklace and bracelet. It doesn't always have to be matchy matchy 100000%.
I think in the end, it comes down to personal preference: the plain classic choice (DBTY) or the little bit more unique classic choice (Victoria). Each one is a very good everyday option! And both suit you very well! Therefore, you can't go wrong


----------



## Fally420

By the way, does anyone know how much a 0.25 ct DBTY platinum necklace cost? Is it significantly bigger to the eye compared to a 0.17 ct?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Msdanger

Fally420 said:


> By the way, does anyone know how much a 0.25 ct DBTY platinum necklace cost? Is it significantly bigger to the eye compared to a 0.17 ct?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I bought a 0.28 dbty in yellow gold at first and paid around $2500 CAD i think. There would be a noticeable difference if you compared them size by size, but on your neck alone probably not noticeable to you. However imo go for the biggest size in your budget. I ended up returning the 0.28 for a 0.34 and am way happier. The 0.25 is a very nice size if you want something more delicate or to layer with. I only wear mine alone so wanted something a bit more substantial.


----------



## Msdanger

Fally420 said:


> By the way, does anyone know how much a 0.25 ct DBTY platinum necklace cost? Is it significantly bigger to the eye compared to a 0.17 ct?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Oh and i believe anything above 0.2 ctw comes with papers so prices can vary significantly depending on the specs you pick. Since you’re not looking at a big stone i would ask Tiffany’s to look for the biggest carat size in your budget range. A VVS1, F color 0.25 would be much more expensive than a VS1, F 0.25. So spend your money wisely and don’t be afraid to make Tiffany’s find you the right diamond. Personally, for the size you are interested in you could get value going with an SI, color i. My preference is VS2/1, color g-i. Tiffany diamonds are super sparkly so can’t go wrong any way!


----------



## Fally420

Msdanger said:


> I bought a 0.28 dbty in yellow gold at first and paid around $2500 CAD i think. There would be a noticeable difference if you compared them size by size, but on your neck alone probably not noticeable to you. However imo go for the biggest size in your budget. I ended up returning the 0.28 for a 0.34 and am way happier. The 0.25 is a very nice size if you want something more delicate or to layer with. I only wear mine alone so wanted something a bit more substantial.





Msdanger said:


> Oh and i believe anything above 0.2 ctw comes with papers so prices can vary significantly depending on the specs you pick. Since you’re not looking at a big stone i would ask Tiffany’s to look for the biggest carat size in your budget range. A VVS1, F color 0.25 would be much more expensive than a VS1, F 0.25. So spend your money wisely and don’t be afraid to make Tiffany’s find you the right diamond. Personally, for the size you are interested in you could get value going with an SI, color i. My preference is VS2/1, color g-i. Tiffany diamonds are super sparkly so can’t go wrong any way!



Thanks for your detailed answer regarding the specs of a stone!
I would like to go bigger, but I read here on some threads that there is some "poking" the bigger the stone is. Do you feel some poking with your 0.28 ct size?
Some say it doesn't have to be necessarily a Tiffany stone, but I like the setting with the two "ears", which I haven't found anywhere else.


----------



## Msdanger

Fally420 said:


> Thanks for your detailed answer regarding the specs of a stone!
> I would like to go bigger, but I read here on some threads that there is some "poking" the bigger the stone is. Do you feel some poking with your 0.28 ct size?
> Some say it doesn't have to be necessarily a Tiffany stone, but I like the setting with the two "ears", which I haven't found anywhere else.


Yes, i found it pokey! I think I even found the 0.28 pokey. Good news is Tiffany’s will put a basket on it for you free of charge. It’s a small ring on the back. I stopped wearing my necklace for a few months because I couldn’t deal with the poking (would get red marks from me scratching at it) and took it back and they told me about the basket. It doesn’t affect the way it sits, don’t worry. I also found a bigger diamond moved less. Because the dbty isn’t a pendant, expect it to travel a bit. I had my 0.28 for a week and found it moved much more than my 0.34. The basket added a bit of stickiness too I found because there was more surface area for it to grip. Trust me, i have looked extensively at alternatives, but no one beats Tiffany’s. The ears were a big thing for me as well as the thinness of the bezel. Nobody has perfected this like Tiffany’s. It’s been well documented on purse forum too that their diamonds show bigger than competitors. Some have said it’s a shallower cut to make the diamond less pokey. I have found this to be very true. My 0.34 measures about 5mm without the bezel (6mm with bezel), which compares to a 0.5 ctw (0.75 ctw with bezel) according to diamond size guides online. If they are using a shallower cut, it may not sparkle as much as a perfectly cut hearts and arrows, but let me tell you it is crazy sparkly anyways. You’re comparing elite jewellers here, so even if Tiffany’s isn’t known for the best cut amongst the best of the best, you’re still talking about an exceptional piece. And something to consider is service. Tiffany’s might not produce the best cut diamond, but their service (and styles!) is industry leading. I strongly considered Brian Gavin with all the recommendations here for a pair of dbty earrings. For the same ctw, BGD was 40% cheaper with better specs and better cut. But when i started to get into the nitty gritty, I found the price gap closed when I compare diameter of the diamonds (smaller ctw for Tiffany’s but bigger diameter). So comparing at the 5mm diameter I wanted, the price gap close to about $1k cheaper with BGD. I didn’t care about stuff I couldn’t see - VVSI (BGD) vs VS1 (T); color F (BGD), H (T); sparkle per second LOL (couldn’t measure this). BGDs bezel is thinner than Tiffany’s by a hair which I didn’t like as much and ultimately it came down to service. I live in Canada so I would have to ship my earring back annually (for $50 USD charge via BGD) for servicing or more with any repair issues. To me, $1k wasn’t worth giving up my peace of mind of being able to get service whenever I needed it. Sorry for oversharing lol but there is a lot to think about that sometimes isn’t covered in these forums. Seems like opinions here tend to focus on getting the best bang for the buck, but either way it’s an investment so you need to consider the emotional part of it too (is brand important, service, etc). I’ve attached a pic of the bezel for you to see too. Good luck with your search. I started with the necklace and now have a happy family including dbty earrings and a 5 station bracelet lol (all Tiffany’s).


----------



## Msdanger

Sharing my happy dbty family - earrings (0.46 ctw) paired with necklace (0.34 ctw) and bracelet (0.4 ctw, 5 stone). Just can’t get enough of this line!


----------



## pleatsplease

Hi everyone! I'm usually a lurker, but reading through this thread was so helpful for me in picking out my dbty necklace, I thought I'd share my recent purchase. I know that many feel this style looks best with smaller diamonds, but I'm in my 40's and didn't want to regret not going bigger. So here's my .78 in platinum. I absolutely love it, though I do worry a bit that it is too delicate to be a forever piece, especially as our necks show more aging ... are there any older ladies who still love dbty?


----------



## Ishrat

.


----------



## DLdesign

pleatsplease said:


> ….. I'm in my 40's and didn't want to regret not going bigger. So here's my .78 in platinum. I absolutely love it, though I do worry a bit that it is too delicate to be a forever piece, especially as our necks show more aging ... are there any older ladies who still love dbty?



Your necklace is fabulous - and I totally understand that many people might be attracted to larger stones with age, perhaps as milestones for special achievements, major anniversaries etc. 

For me though (I'm 55) I've actually downsized over the decades, my style has become more pared back and minimal so I haven't tended to wear my larger pieces unless it's a special occasion (and even so I have nothing over a carat). 

My dbty diamond pendant (not made by Tiffany, but virtually identical and it was very affordable) is 0.3 carat set in rose gold on a 16" chain. I'll try and take a picture over the weekend. It get's lots of comments (I'm in the UK where jewellery tends to be simple and understated). Although delicate, I think the dbty style is timeless and ageless. I know ladies older than me wearing smaller sizes and they look so chic. 

Don't worry about your necklace, it is wonderful and will look as stunning on you today as it will in decades to come.


----------



## pleatsplease

DLdesign said:


> Don't worry about your necklace, it is wonderful and will look as stunning on you today as it will in decades to come.



Thank you for sharing your perspective! I'd love to see yours when you have the chance to take a picture!


----------



## DLdesign

My 'budget-friendly' 0.3 carat dbty type pendant (not made by Tiffany but from a Hatton Garden jeweller in London and my own chain then attached). It's rose gold, and has a fairly thin bezel. The chain is 1.23mm gauge and is 16" long.


----------



## pleatsplease

^^ beautiful on you! the color suits your skin so well! thanks for sharing!


----------



## DLdesign

@pleatsplease - Thank you. My preference is for white metal, but after reading this (addictive) thread I started to appreciate why rose gold is so popular. It seems to give skin a slight pinkiness which is useful at my age (or in the winter) - I'm actually paler and duller than I appear in the photo.

I saw a lady not long ago, probably in her late 60s, wearing two of them together. One stone was slightly larger and about half an inch lower, they were pulled round at a slight angle. It looked very elegant. I do think this design is ageless. 

Seeing your lovely large stone made me reassess things. I've tended to feel self-conscious wearing anything over 0.5ct - in the UK it's easy to be labelled as flashy and immodest. But I'm going to try and wear my other pendants a bit more, or there is no point keeping them.


----------



## pleatsplease

DLdesign said:


> @pleatsplease - Thank you. My preference is for white metal, but after reading this (addictive) thread I started to appreciate why rose gold is so popular. It seems to give skin a slight pinkiness which is useful at my age (or in the winter) - I'm actually paler and duller than I appear in the photo.



This is reason enough to start to explore rose gold! Truly, it's very lovely against your skin, and I would never describe your skin as "pale and dull". 

I suspect you hit the nail on the head. Not all over the US, but at least where I'm living, anything in the .5ct-1ct would not be considered flashy! So perhaps I have a bit of a skewed perception re: diamond size, and hence why I felt like I could go a bit bigger in the pendant. Though I do know what you mean. I inherited a beautiful diamond tennis bracelet from my mother and have yet to be comfortable wearing it in a casual setting. Perhaps it's time to let that go!


----------



## Tinatina123

DLdesign said:


> My 'budget-friendly' 0.3 carat dbty type pendant (not made by Tiffany but from a Hatton Garden jeweller in London and my own chain then attached). It's rose gold, and has a fairly thin bezel. The chain is 1.23mm gauge and is 16" long.
> 
> View attachment 4570371
> View attachment 4570372
> View attachment 4570373



This is beautiful. I am considering at 0.3 carat too, but the price point is too high at the moment . I’ve also considered going to independent jewellers but no one as yet has been able to craft the Tiffany’s look to a good enough standard for me.

Can I ask if the back of the pendant is open, and does it have a basket to prevent poking?

Also if you don’t mind, may I ask how much this cost? You mentioned that it was ‘budget friendly’, and are you able to give me the details of the jeweller in Hatton gardens? (I am also based in the UK)

Thanks so much


----------



## DLdesign

It’s in a classic full setting so there is no poking. I wanted something very affordable that I could throw on every day to wear when shopping, working, jogging etc. I wanted to spend as little as possible but I wasn’t sure if I was being realistic. I use the eBay store this particular jeweller (Abelini in Hatton Garden) where they sell ready-made budget versions of their pieces. If you use their proper website instead then each item has a full ‘configurator’ where you can choose clarity, colour, cut, size, chain style et cetera. But since I was going cheap I went through eBay.

I wasn’t expecting much but I was pleasantly surprised by the diamond, especially as it is graded as I1 clarity and I colour. It’s eye clean and appears to have a pretty good cut, obviously you can see the inclusion if you look through a loupe. All that aside the sparkle it gives off is lovely and compares well to some of my expensive GIA graded stones. With small diamonds I think you can certainly go down in clarity and also you can go down a colour grade since colour does not show up so much in small stones.

The chain it came with was useless, it was far too thin. So I chose one that I liked online (from The Fine Jewellery Company) and a local jeweller attached it for me. The breakdown of the cost was £239 for the necklace, £85 for the chain, £44 to have the chain attached. Total outlay of £368. Incidentally I elected for 9 carat gold because I liked the fact it was more pink than the 18 carat version.

Whilst this is a fairly basic no-frills experience it nevertheless allowed me to get exactly what I wanted. I haven’t been short on compliments either, people assume it is much more expensive than it was.

I’m currently getting rid of most of my jewellery in an attempt to rationalise and downscale, and I’m putting together a small core collection instead. I’m intending to get another one from the same seller but with a larger higher graded stone (I'm guessing around 0.5 ct) probably in yellow gold. I’ll update this thread as and when that happens.


----------



## DLdesign

pleatsplease said:


> Not all over the US, but at least where I'm living, anything in the .5ct-1ct would not be considered flashy! So perhaps I have a bit of a skewed perception re: diamond size, and hence why I felt like I could go a bit bigger in the pendant.



Many years ago I lived in California and I agree, jewellery is not considered flashy. A nice diamond was a celebration of success rather than a display of ego or snobbery (as is often the interpretation in the UK). When I lived in CA I dressed more colourfully, I wore makeup, and I didn't feel self-conscious in having nice accessories.


----------



## Tinatina123

DLdesign said:


> It’s in a classic full setting so there is no poking. I wanted something very affordable that I could throw on every day to wear when shopping, working, jogging etc. I wanted to spend as little as possible but I wasn’t sure if I was being realistic. I use the eBay store this particular jeweller (Abelini in Hatton Garden) where they sell ready-made budget versions of their pieces. If you use their proper website instead then each item has a full ‘configurator’ where you can choose clarity, colour, cut, size, chain style et cetera. But since I was going cheap I went through eBay.
> 
> I wasn’t expecting much but I was pleasantly surprised by the diamond, especially as it is graded as I1 clarity and I colour. It’s eye clean and appears to have a pretty good cut, obviously you can see the inclusion if you look through a loupe. All that aside the sparkle it gives off is lovely and compares well to some of my expensive GIA graded stones. With small diamonds I think you can certainly go down in clarity and also you can go down a colour grade since colour does not show up so much in small stones.
> 
> The chain it came with was useless, it was far too thin. So I chose one that I liked online (from The Fine Jewellery Company) and a local jeweller attached it for me. The breakdown of the cost was £239 for the necklace, £85 for the chain, £44 to have the chain attached. Total outlay of £368. Incidentally I elected for 9 carat gold because I liked the fact it was more pink than the 18 carat version.
> 
> Whilst this is a fairly basic no-frills experience it nevertheless allowed me to get exactly what I wanted. I haven’t been short on compliments either, people assume it is much more expensive than it was.
> 
> I’m currently getting rid of most of my jewellery in an attempt to rationalise and downscale, and I’m putting together a small core collection instead. I’m intending to get another one from the same seller but with a larger higher graded stone (I'm guessing around 0.5 ct) probably in yellow gold. I’ll update this thread as and when that happens.



This is really helpful - thank you. The price is great for the look you are getting. I was recently in Tiffany’s and the 0.28 carat DBTY was around the £1900 mark. 

I’ve just had a look on the abelini website but their images don’t do the necklace justice really. Your necklace looks much more delicate than the images on their site.

If you are able to (no rush) would you share some pictures of the back and sides of the pendant?

The fine jewellery company don’t seem to do the gauge necklace you mentioned (not that I can see anyway) but I’m sure I could get this from a local jeweller. I’m considering going 18 carat rose gold. 

Thank in advance


----------



## DLdesign

Tinatina123 said:


> The fine jewellery company don’t seem to do the gauge necklace you mentioned (not that I can see anyway) but I’m sure I could get this from a local jeweller. I’m considering going 18 carat rose gold.
> 
> Thank in advance



This is my chain from the Fine Jewellery Company: https://www.thefinejewellerycompany.com/9ct-rose-gold-trace-chain-c981240
if you decided on yellow gold in 18k: https://www.thefinejewellerycompany.com/18ct-yellow-gold-trace-chain-c585600
if you wanted 18k rose gold you could contact them and I'm sure they could get one if it's not on their website

I'll take some shots of the back and sides of my pendant in the next couple of days.

An alternative is this one from Goldsmiths (only slightly cheaper than Tiffany) although I don't think they do it in rose gold: https://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/Gossam...=3bf01f9ed886a5ae753e97f166ae2309&fo_s=slisys


----------



## Tinatina123

DLdesign said:


> This is my chain from the Fine Jewellery Company: https://www.thefinejewellerycompany.com/9ct-rose-gold-trace-chain-c981240
> if you decided on yellow gold in 18k: https://www.thefinejewellerycompany.com/18ct-yellow-gold-trace-chain-c585600
> if you wanted 18k rose gold you could contact them and I'm sure they could get one if it's not on their website
> 
> I'll take some shots of the back and sides of my pendant in the next couple of days.
> 
> An alternative is this one from Goldsmiths (only slightly cheaper than Tiffany) although I don't think they do it in rose gold: https://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/Gossam...=3bf01f9ed886a5ae753e97f166ae2309&fo_s=slisys



That’s great, I’ll look into some of these.
I’d be really interested to see the Gossamer necklace in person. The chain looks quite substantial. Every time I’ve gone into a goldsmiths they never seem to have one in stock!


----------



## merekat703

I just got a platinum Dbty .14 diamond necklace. It will be an everyday wear!


----------



## DLdesign

Tinatina123 said:


> If you are able to (no rush) would you share some pictures of the back and sides of the pendant?



I'm mindful this is a Tiffany thread, so I've uploaded a couple of pictures into a private message. The sides and back are as pictured on the maker's website.


----------



## nauornever

DLdesign said:


> My 'budget-friendly' 0.3 carat dbty type pendant (not made by Tiffany but from a Hatton Garden jeweller in London and my own chain then attached). It's rose gold, and has a fairly thin bezel. The chain is 1.23mm gauge and is 16" long.
> 
> View attachment 4570371
> View attachment 4570372
> View attachment 4570373


It's really beautiful! I'm currently searching a bracelet like this. Do you think this necklace could work as a bracelet? Or is the bezel too high? TIA!


----------



## DLdesign

I don't think the bezel is too high, but the 'ears' are in the wrong place. The supplier, or any other jeweller who does design work, would be able to make you something to your exact specifications. There are also a lot of similar designs for reasonable prices on places like Etsy.


----------



## sicparvis

Hi all, I’m finally about to get a DBTY. The nearest Tiffany store however is 2-3 hours away. Maybe this is a silly question but I’m wondering if there’s a risk of getting a used/worn piece if you buy it in store rather than online? (Or vice versa). This is a piece I will be wanting to own for a lifetime, so I don’t want a necklace that’s been worn or tried on already, or somehow different-looking. Let me know what you recommend!!
 In any case I will be visiting the store to try on the different metals and sizes.


----------



## Julezah

sicparvis said:


> Hi all, I’m finally about to get a DBTY. The nearest Tiffany store however is 2-3 hours away. Maybe this is a silly question but I’m wondering if there’s a risk of getting a used/worn piece if you buy it in store rather than online? (Or vice versa). This is a piece I will be wanting to own for a lifetime, so I don’t want a necklace that’s been worn or tried on already, or somehow different-looking. Let me know what you recommend!!
> In any case I will be visiting the store to try on the different metals and sizes.


If you feel very strongly about this, and generally know what size and metal you want to buy, you could call ahead and make this request. I believe they do keep new items in drawers, but many have been tried on.


----------



## nauornever

DLdesign said:


> I don't think the bezel is too high, but the 'ears' are in the wrong place. The supplier, or any other jeweller who does design work, would be able to make you something to your exact specifications. There are also a lot of similar designs for reasonable prices on places like Etsy.


Thanks a lot for your reply. I'll just ask the jeweler if he could make this as a bracelet. Don't really want to pay the Tiffany price right now!


----------



## Roseguard

2-3 years later... still loving it


----------



## Hollers1031

Which looks better on my skin tone?  Which necklace makes it look like the diamond is floating?  Platinum or Yellow Gold?


----------



## Maria333

Hollers1031 said:


> Which looks better on my skin tone?  Which necklace makes it look like the diamond is floating?  Platinum or Yellow Gold?



Both look beautiful, but my vote goes to Platinum!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hollers1031 said:


> Which looks better on my skin tone?  Which necklace makes it look like the diamond is floating?  Platinum or Yellow Gold?


Both look beautiful!


----------



## Hollers1031

Here are two additional photos of each necklace by itself.


----------



## Aporchuk

Hollers1031 said:


> Here are two additional photos of each necklace by itself.


I like the gold. It blends better with your skin tone.


----------



## Hollers1031

Thank you!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hollers1031 said:


> Thank you!!!


What did you end up with?  Both look great!  May I ask what size stone you are considering?


----------



## Hollers1031

AntiqueShopper said:


> What did you end up with?  Both look great!  May I ask what size stone you are considering?


Hi - I owned the platinum dbty that is .21 stone, which I purchased 5 years ago after a successful milestone at work.  My fiancee went with me to look at the dbty necklaces for a christmas present since I wanted to add some gold to my jewelry.  I was hesitant bc most of my jewelry is white gold or platinum.  I tried on rose gold and yellow gold and fiancee surprised me with yellow gold with a .26 stone.  I had them size the yellow gold to 17 inch chain and the platinum chain was 17 inch but stretched a little after 5 years of everyday wear, so they are sizing it back down.  I love this style necklace.  Do you have one what stone size and chain color did you go with?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hollers1031 said:


> Hi - I owned the platinum dbty that is .21 stone, which I purchased 5 years ago after a successful milestone at work.  My fiancee went with me to look at the dbty necklaces for a christmas present since I wanted to add some gold to my jewelry.  I was hesitant bc most of my jewelry is white gold or platinum.  I tried on rose gold and yellow gold and fiancee surprised me with yellow gold with a .26 stone.  I had them size the yellow gold to 17 inch chain and the platinum chain was 17 inch but stretched a little after 5 years of everyday wear, so they are sizing it back down.  I love this style necklace.  Do you have one what stone size and chain color did you go with?



I own a .14 yellow gold, .32 G/VS in platinum and a .25cttw 5 stone in silver. DBTY is one of my favorite collections!  I wish I had a larger in yellow gold- what looks best on my skin- and a 5 stone or CBTY in yellow gold.


----------



## Hollers1031

AntiqueShopper said:


> I own a .14 yellow gold, .32 G/VS in platinum and a .25cttw 5 stone in silver. DBTY is one of my favorite collections!  I wish I had a larger in yellow gold- what looks best on my skin- and a 5 stone or CBTY in yellow gold.


I almost want to get one a little larger in platinum - it’s addicting.  I wear this necklace pretty much everyday.  Would you get one in rose gold?  I wonder what the best size is for the necklace (for layering but still good on its own but still dainty).  I didn’t try anything larger than .37, but that was not really in my budget at this time and I liked the .26 just fine.  I do like the gold some lighting it can look a little dirty on me but it blends into my skin, but then platinum can look grey in some lighting on me....i think the gold looks more floaty in most pictures.  I have the necklace in sterling silver, but got tired of the maintenance.  Here is a pic of rose gold (top) and yellow gold (bottom) - not sure of these stone sizes, but the 16 inch chain is like a choker in the store.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hollers1031 said:


> I almost want to get one a little larger in platinum - it’s addicting.  I wear this necklace pretty much everyday.  Would you get one in rose gold?  I wonder what the best size is for the necklace (for layering but still good on its own but still dainty).  I didn’t try anything larger than .37, but that was not really in my budget at this time and I liked the .26 just fine.  I do like the gold some lighting it can look a little dirty on me but it blends into my skin, but then platinum can look grey in some lighting on me....i think the gold looks more floaty in most pictures.  I have the necklace in sterling silver, but got tired of the maintenance.  Here is a pic of rose gold (top) and yellow gold (bottom) - not sure of these stone sizes, but the 16 inch chain is like a choker in the store.


. I love the rose gold on you.  Rose gold almost completely disappears on my neck, unfortunately.  Yes, they are very addicting and getting a stone around 3/4 of a carat would be my dream size.  However, it is not in my budget at the moment.  I layer my two often. I think all sizes under .5 a carat look great layered.  My .14 does not look best on its own on me.   However many members own and love the dainty stones.  It is truly a personal preference.  My necklaces are 16 inches and 17 inches in length- so I can layer them easily.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hollers1031 said:


> I almost want to get one a little larger in platinum - it’s addicting.  I wear this necklace pretty much everyday.  Would you get one in rose gold?  I wonder what the best size is for the necklace (for layering but still good on its own but still dainty).  I didn’t try anything larger than .37, but that was not really in my budget at this time and I liked the .26 just fine.  I do like the gold some lighting it can look a little dirty on me but it blends into my skin, but then platinum can look grey in some lighting on me....i think the gold looks more floaty in most pictures.  I have the necklace in sterling silver, but got tired of the maintenance.  Here is a pic of rose gold (top) and yellow gold (bottom) - not sure of these stone sizes, but the 16 inch chain is like a choker in the store.


----------



## Hollers1031

AntiqueShopper said:


> . I love the rose gold on you.  Rose gold almost completely disappears on my neck, unfortunately.  Yes, they are very addicting and getting a stone around 3/4 of a carat would be my dream size.  However, it is not in my budget at the moment.  I layer my two often. I think all sizes under .5 a carat look great layered.  My .14 does not look best on its own on me.   However many members own and love the dainty stones.  It is truly a personal preference.  My necklaces are 16 inches and 17 inches in length- so I can layer them easily.


Beautiful necklaces!!!  I might have to get a rose gold in the future . What color chain would you get your dream size in?  I have a .70 stone in a basket type setting in white gold, but not Tiffany.  I got it a local jewelry store called Mavilos in Tampa, FL. Here is a picture of that one.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hollers1031 said:


> Beautiful necklaces!!!  I might have to get a rose gold in the future . What color chain would you get your dream size in?  I have a .70 stone in a basket type setting in white gold, but not Tiffany.  I got it a local jewelry store called Mavilos in Tampa, FL. Here is a picture of that one.


Beautiful piece!  Since I would probably buy it preloved it would depend on what I can find on the market.  I would be open to either metal (though I prefer yellow gold).  I bought my largest preloved from Beladora about 5 years ago.  The others came directly from the store.


----------



## qwerty098

I’m a huge fan of this collection. However, the one I’ve tried in store seems to poke me and I wonder if the poke was would go away after some time. The piece I tried was about 0.5 carat in rose gold. I’ve asked the SA if they provide basket at the back of the necklace to prevent poking and sadly they do not. I live outside of US. 

Should I consider the Diamond Legers by Cartier instead?


----------



## Kate_L

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to share a picture of my BN DBTY style pendant. I had fallen in love with this style after spending countless hours looking at *all* the pictures here but decided I needed bigger than what my budget would allow if I were to buy from Tiffany, plus, I like white metal and didn’t want to pay extra $ for platinum, so i went with blue nile. I first ordered a .34 stone, and, although, the stone was gorgeous and sparkled like crazy, it just didn’t have enough presence on it’s own, so I sent it back and ordered a .40 stone. As it turns out, this size is perfect on me!

I think I now need matching earring!


----------



## staceyjan

qwerty098 said:


> I’m a huge fan of this collection. However, the one I’ve tried in store seems to poke me and I wonder if the poke was would go away after some time. The piece I tried was about 0.5 carat in rose gold. I’ve asked the SA if they provide basket at the back of the necklace to prevent poking and sadly they do not. I live outside of US.
> 
> Should I consider the Diamond Legers by Cartier instead?


I would also look at the DBTY by Brain Gavin.


----------



## staceyjan

qwerty098 said:


> I’m a huge fan of this collection. However, the one I’ve tried in store seems to poke me and I wonder if the poke was would go away after some time. The piece I tried was about 0.5 carat in rose gold. I’ve asked the SA if they provide basket at the back of the necklace to prevent poking and sadly they do not. I live outside of US.
> 
> Should I consider the Diamond Legers by Cartier instead?


I would also look at the DBTY by Brain Gavin.


----------



## qwerty098

staceyjan said:


> I would also look at the DBTY by Brain Gavin.


Thanks! I ended up with the 0.9 solitaire with 4 claws in rose gold


----------



## Silversnob

Question for those that have RG DBTY,I’ve purchased mine 3 years ago and didn’t really wore it since ,put up for sale twice and then removed.Do you think rose gold is still concerned “fashionable”? Somehow I’m more attracted to YG now


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Silversnob said:


> Question for those that have RG DBTY,I’ve purchased mine 3 years ago and didn’t really wore it since ,put up for sale twice and then removed.Do you think rose gold is still concerned “fashionable”? Somehow I’m more attracted to YG now


Rose gold is still fashionable.  Many people are still purchasing rose gold Love Bracelets, Tiffany is still creating a lot of new rose gold pieces, and the Van Cleef forum often discusses the need for more rose gold additions (particularly rose gold and black mother of pearl).  As to why it’s not selling- maybe it’s priced too high or it’s on the wrong site.


----------



## Silversnob

AntiqueShopper said:


> Rose gold is still fashionable.  Many people are still purchasing rose gold Love Bracelets, Tiffany is still creating a lot of new rose gold pieces, and the Van Cleef forum often discusses the need for more rose gold additions (particularly rose gold and black mother of pearl).  As to why it’s not selling- maybe it’s priced too high or it’s on the wrong site.


Thank you,yes most likely it’s my personal taste that had changed and I’ve see more YG or WG among people that surround me I will try to fall back in love with it )


----------



## sicparvis

If the diamond is over 0.18ct it is possible to get a certificate and choose the color and clarity , but is it also possible to pick the cut (excellent, good, etc)? I keep reading posts here about the color and clarity but the posts never mention the cut of the DBTY.


----------



## Julezah

sicparvis said:


> If the diamond is over 0.18ct it is possible to get a certificate and choose the color and clarity , but is it also possible to pick the cut (excellent, good, etc)? I keep reading posts here about the color and clarity but the posts never mention the cut of the DBTY.


I’m not positive, but I’m pretty sure that the dbty is a different cut (shallower I think) and so isn’t rated in the same way a brilliant diamond is.


----------



## sicparvis

Julezah said:


> I’m not positive, but I’m pretty sure that the dbty is a different cut (shallower I think) and so isn’t rated in the same way a brilliant diamond is.


Thank you! Can anyone else confirm? 
Also do you have any idea how the (best) rate would be designated then instead?


----------



## Silversnob

So I couldn’t resist,I own 2 DBTY necklaces in platinum and rose gold and yellow gold bracelet, but did regret not buying a YG necklace instead of RG,so I’ve decided to sell my rose gold and go for yellow gold.Scored a pre-owned 0.12 for 600$ and totally in love now I want to keep them all ‍♀️


----------



## Pagan

Just bought a RG .17 DBTY. I’m having the chain lengthened to 18” because I’m a size 14 with a fat neck. 

I really like the wider bezel; I tried on a variery of larger ones; I thought the .24 had less presence because of the thin bezel. I had to go up to .33 to get back to the same mm’s across and that was double the cost. I’m layering it with my 16mm Open Heart in RG so I think the .17 is a nice size. Can’t wait to get it.


----------



## Pagan

Absolutely thrilled with my DBTY necklace. I’m not good at selfies so excuse the poor quality. I added 2” to make it 18” and plan to wear it stacked with my 16mm Open Heart pendant most days.

The .17 is big enough to show and yet is a nice everyday size. Unlike most I love the thicker RG bezels.


----------



## Pagan

Trying again - indoors and in sunlight. Do you think these look good together or would be better worn alone?


----------



## Aporchuk

I love it!! The stacked necklaces look beautiful on you! 




Pagan said:


> Trying again - indoors and in sunlight. Do you think these look good together or would be better worn alone?
> 
> View attachment 4685317
> View attachment 4685318


----------



## Julezah

Both ways, of course! Looks lovely!



Pagan said:


> Trying again - indoors and in sunlight. Do you think these look good together or would be better worn alone?
> 
> View attachment 4685317
> View attachment 4685318


----------



## princessLIL

My two beauties: top platinum .38,
 bottom RG .17


----------



## Navajo princess

pleatsplease said:


> Hi everyone! I'm usually a lurker, but reading through this thread was so helpful for me in picking out my dbty necklace, I thought I'd share my recent purchase. I know that many feel this style looks best with smaller diamonds, but I'm in my 40's and didn't want to regret not going bigger. So here's my .78 in platinum. I absolutely love it, though I do worry a bit that it is too delicate to be a forever piece, especially as our necks show more aging ... are there any older ladies who still love dbty?


Hello, I'm an older lady and love the dbty single necklace so much so that I bought a .22 version in 2017.  I now believe that bigger looks better against mature necks and would love to get one your size or at least .60.  Please may I ask how much roughly you paid for yours just to give me an idea of the cost?  Thanks


----------



## colormyworld249

Would anyone with a yellow gold DBTY necklace be able to post a photo of the stamping on both sides of the clasp and a close up of the back of the bezel? I'm looking to get my first YG DBTY and am debating between a reseller from Japan or just ordering from Tiffany's. It's significantly cheaper from a reseller on eBay in Japan, but I'm unsure about the stamping; none of the necklaces he has are stamped with where it's made, while my SS DBTY is stamped Spain. Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

colormyworld249 said:


> Would anyone with a yellow gold DBTY necklace be able to post a photo of the stamping on both sides of the clasp and a close up of the back of the bezel? I'm looking to get my first YG DBTY and am debating between a reseller from Japan or just ordering from Tiffany's. It's significantly cheaper from a reseller on eBay in Japan, but I'm unsure about the stamping; none of the necklaces he has are stamped with where it's made, while my SS DBTY is stamped Spain. Thank you so much in advance!!


Since the stamps have changed multiple times, you are better off placing the link in the authentication section and asking our opinion after you have done so.


----------



## colormyworld249

AntiqueShopper said:


> Since the stamps have changed multiple times, you are better off placing the link in the authentication section and asking our opinion after you have done so.


 Thanks for the response! I have posted it in the authentication section and am quoting the post here: 


colormyworld249 said:


> Hey, could anybody help me take a look at these two necklaces, they're both Tiffany yellow gold DBTY from the same seller:
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Tiffan...-0-14ct-K18-Yellow-Gold-Used-F-S/184206016302
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Tiffan...798456?hash=item2ae1231238:g:VOsAAOSwijBeQQpD
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!



Thank you to anyone who can give their opinion on these!


----------



## Misskate98

Does anyone have a picture of a diamond by the yard heart necklace on?  I'm thinking about layering one with my diamond by the yard pendant necklace.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Misskate98 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of a diamond by the yard heart necklace on?  I'm thinking about layering one with my diamond by the yard pendant necklace.



I’d like to see a pic too!  And pics of any other non-round dbty necklaces if anyone has any.  I haven’t seen much posted about the non-round shapes.  Is there a separate thread for bracelets?  I’ll take pics of non-round shape bracelets too.


----------



## gagabag

Hi @AntiqueShopper! What’s the specs of the multi station necklace you wore here? Are they comfortable enough or did you have to get basket for each? Thinking of getting one of daily wear. TIA!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

gagabag said:


> Hi @AntiqueShopper! What’s the specs of the multi station necklace you wore here? Are they comfortable enough or did you have to get basket for each? Thinking of getting one of daily wear. TIA!


The multi-station necklace is 5 points each.  You would not need a basket; the stones are small.


----------



## Poopeenu

Any idea if she is wearing DBTY and what size it is?


----------



## Msdanger

I have a 0.34 dbty and am looking to do a layer. Tried this lariat out, what do you all think? I’d wear this on a daily basis. I think the lariat would stay put. I have trouble with other necklaces moving around which drives me nuts!

My dbty is 15” and the lariat is 16”. Maybe I should have the lariat extended a bit more to create more space?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Msdanger said:


> I have a 0.34 dbty and am looking to do a layer. Tried this lariat out, what do you all think? I’d wear this on a daily basis. I think the lariat would stay put. I have trouble with other necklaces moving around which drives me nuts!
> 
> My dbty is 15” and the lariat is 16”. Maybe I should have the lariat extended a bit more to create more space?


Hi!  I love your 34 point stone and think the 15 inch length looks amazing on you!  As for the Lariat with your beautiful stone, I’m not loving it.  I think if it is on its own it would be pretty but both together at those lengths feel a little off to me.  I feel you may be better off with a T Smile or an Open Heart or another DBTY similar sized.  Just my opinion- whatever you decide enjoy your new piece!


----------



## Msdanger

AntiqueShopper said:


> Hi!  I love your 34 point stone and think the 15 inch length looks amazing on you!  As for the Lariat with your beautiful stone, I’m not loving it.  I think if it is on its own it would be pretty but both together at those lengths feel a little off to me.  I feel you may be better off with a T Smile or an Open Heart or another DBTY similar sized.  Just my opinion- whatever you decide enjoy your new piece!


What about this! Tried this 3 stone on today. I think it’s a bit more classic looking than the lariat, but is it “too much”? Went back to see the lariat today and agree that it didn’t quite match.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Msdanger said:


> What about this! Tried this 3 stone on today. I think it’s a bit more classic looking than the lariat, but is it “too much”? Went back to see the lariat today and agree that it didn’t quite match.


I love the 3 stone.  I have a 5 stone that I wear with my 32 point one when I am looking to layer.  Great choice!


----------



## Msdanger

AntiqueShopper said:


> I love the 3 stone.  I have a 5 stone that I wear with my 32 point one when I am looking to layer.  Great choice!


I looked at the 5 stone too. I found I could only see 3 stones from the front and the SA said it wasn’t worth the extra money for the two stones that couldn’t be seen. Do you agree or do you recommend the 5 stone?


----------



## marie132

I agree.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Msdanger said:


> I looked at the 5 stone too. I found I could only see 3 stones from the front and the SA said it wasn’t worth the extra money for the two stones that couldn’t be seen. Do you agree or do you recommend the 5 stone?


Mine is 18 inches- so you can see the stones- definitely agree if you are buying a 16 inch one


----------



## cvalier26

Here is mine : rose gold .07
I am looking for something to layer with it but not sure what, any suggestions welcome I like small and dainty. I was thinking of a rose gold dbty style pendant with an aquamarine or a silver small olive leaf Paloma Picasso pendant (I don’t have the budget for the rg one) or a white gold topaz pendant, not sure that would work!


----------



## Msdanger

cvalier26 said:


> Here is mine : rose gold .07
> I am looking for something to layer with it but not sure what, any suggestions welcome I like small and dainty. I was thinking of a rose gold dbty style pendant with an aquamarine or a silver small olive leaf Paloma Picasso pendant (I don’t have the budget for the rg one) or a white gold topaz pendant, not sure that would work!


I think the olive leaf would look beautiful. It’s a really dainty piece and won’t make your dbty look too uniform. The design is very intricate. One of my fave lines from Tiffany’s. IMO gemstones like aquamarine are better in a big size cuz they don’t sparkle or anything; it’s really about color. Something so small I don’t think you’ll see much of the color against your skin.


----------



## Msdanger

AntiqueShopper said:


> Mine is 18 inches- so you can see the stones- definitely agree if you are buying a 16 inch one


I think I’m going to save up for the 5 stone and get it extended as well. The gap between the 16” 3 stone and my 15” doesn’t quite work for me. Then One day... the 30” sprinkle dbty!!


----------



## cvalier26

Msdanger said:


> I think the olive leaf would look beautiful. It’s a really dainty piece and won’t make your dbty look too uniform. The design is very intricate. One of my fave lines from Tiffany’s. IMO gemstones like aquamarine are better in a big size cuz they don’t sparkle or anything; it’s really about color. Something so small I don’t think you’ll see much of the color against your skin.


Thank you, I actually have the silver olive leaf ring and I love it, but I’ve never seen the pendant


Msdanger said:


> I think the olive leaf would look beautiful. It’s a really dainty piece and won’t make your dbty look too uniform. The design is very intricate. One of my fave lines from Tiffany’s. IMO gemstones like aquamarine are better in a big size cuz they don’t sparkle or anything; it’s really about color. Something so small I don’t think you’ll see much of the color against your skin.


Thank you for your reply. I have the olive leaf single band in silver and love it, and the pendant isn’t too matchy so that’s a plus, but I’ve never seen it in real life
Good point about the gemstones, it will be better to save up and get a larger one, as the one I showed is only .1.


----------



## shayshay2020

Hi, can someone please help me with opinions on which DBTY you would choose for the best stone...

.25   G   VS2     $1800
.3     I   VVS2    $2090
.32   H   VS1     $2230
.35   I    VS1     $2260

Thanks!


----------



## MooMooVT

shayshay2020 said:


> .3     I   VVS2    $2090
> .32   H   VS1     $2230


I'd lean toward one of these two


----------



## Msdanger

IMO go for the biggest carat size. The clarity and color don’t matter for a small diamond. I would definitely stick to a 0.3 minimum. I find the 0.2s too small. Tiffany’s diamonds are super sparkly so the size difference doesn’t affect that. I just found the 0.2 looked small for a necklace cuz the surface area of a chest is bigger. Personally, i would go for the 0.35. Mine is a 0.34 and the size is perfect. I’d rather get a size I’m happy with vs going smaller and then upgrading. You’re looking at a 500 price difference for a noticeable size difference. If you end up upgrading, you’d be looking at another $2K. Tiffany’s fine jewelry isn’t easy to sell, and even if you did you wouldn’t get anywhere close to what you paid. I just bought a set of Victoria earrings for 60% of the original price for example. If this is going to be a piece you love for a long time, don’t worry about the $500, get what makes your heart sing.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

shayshay2020 said:


> Hi, can someone please help me with opinions on which DBTY you would choose for the best stone...
> 
> .25   G   VS2     $1800
> .3     I   VVS2    $2090
> .32   H   VS1     $2230
> .35   I    VS1     $2260
> 
> Thanks!


What metal are you looking to purchase your stone in?  Assuming if it is platinum, if you are color sensitive like me get the .32 or look for a larger G.  If you are not color sensitive go for the .35.  Yellow gold “hides” the color more- if that is the case get the .35.


----------



## shayshay2020

AntiqueShopper said:


> What metal are you looking to purchase your stone in?  Assuming if it is platinum, if you are color sensitive like me get the .32 or look for a larger G.  If you are not color sensitive go for the .35.  Yellow gold “hides” the color more- if that is the case get the .35.



I was leaning towards Rose Gold because it usually looks best with my skin tone. Thanks!


----------



## cvalier26

AntiqueShopper said:


> What metal are you looking to purchase your stone in?  Assuming if it is platinum, if you are color sensitive like me get the .32 or look for a larger G.  If you are not color sensitive go for the .35.  Yellow gold “hides” the color more- if that is the case get the .35.


I am color sensitive too so I would go for the G stone (which is what I have). The rose gold bezel is larger which makes it look larger also


----------



## Poopeenu

In the Yellow Gold, does the chain shine, or is it more of a flat gold color?


----------



## cvalier26

Poopeenu said:


> In the Yellow Gold, does the chain shine, or is it more of a flat gold color?


It shines, and you can have it polished at the store if you live close, or diy. In rose gold too it shines. Both in a discreet way though, not ostensibly


----------



## TropicalMonkey

Hello and good day  I just got mine yesterday. It is in the .20 in triple excellent cut VS2 I... I don’t know much about diamonds but mine is not so sparkly. I am also thinking of extending the chain to make it 17 and 1/2 inch... I had been stalking this thread for few years until I decided to get one...


----------



## TropicalMonkey

TropicalMonkey said:


> Hello and good day  I just got mine yesterday. It is in the .20 in triple excellent cut VS2 I... I don’t know much about diamonds but mine is not so sparkly. I am also thinking of extending the chain to make it 17 and 1/2 inch... I had been stalking this thread for few years until I decided to get one...
> 
> View attachment 4773360


This is in daylight... thank you. Stay safe and stay healthy


----------



## Shopgirl1996

TropicalMonkey said:


> Hello and good day  I just got mine yesterday. It is in the .20 in triple excellent cut VS2 I... I don’t know much about diamonds but mine is not so sparkly. I am also thinking of extending the chain to make it 17 and 1/2 inch... I had been stalking this thread for few years until I decided to get one...
> 
> View attachment 4773360



Sorry to hear it's not sparkly. Mine sparkles like crazy. Have you tried cleaning it in jewelry cleaner or with windex?


----------



## Poopeenu

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Sorry to hear it's not sparkly. Mine sparkles like crazy. Have you tried cleaning it in jewelry cleaner or with windex?


Do you know the grade of your stone?


----------



## TropicalMonkey

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Sorry to hear it's not sparkly. Mine sparkles like crazy. Have you tried cleaning it in jewelry cleaner or with windex?


Hello Shopgirl1996, the SA at Tiffany cleaned it for before the final purchase. I am thinking of going back today and check if they have more of .20, especially they are increasing the price 1st of July... But do you think I got the good specs? The SA only showed me 1 .20 yesterday... Thank you


----------



## TropicalMonkey

TropicalMonkey said:


> Hello Shopgirl1996, the SA at Tiffany cleaned it for before the final purchase. I am thinking of going back today and check if they have more of .20, especially they are increasing the price 1st of July... But do you think I got the good specs? The SA only showed me 1 .20 yesterday... Thank you



The color grade is I and clarity in VS2
Thank you


----------



## AntiqueShopper

TropicalMonkey said:


> The color grade is I and clarity in VS2
> Thank you


The color and clarity are not the reason the stone doesn’t sparkle.  Go back to the store and compare with others.  You should pick a stone that catches your eye more than anything else.


----------



## TropicalMonkey

AntiqueShopper said:


> The color and clarity are not the reason the stone doesn’t sparkle.  Go back to the store and compare with others.  You should pick a stone that catches your eye more than anything else.



Hello AntiqueShopper, thank you for the info. My SA just called and ask me to make a decision on which one to bring down to their shop from another branch. And since I am only given one option to go check and compare, here are the specs: 

1. Color G VVS2 .20carat
2. Color F VVS1 .18carat

Both the same price of SGD2450

I am torn which one to request. I hope somebody can help me with preference. Which one will you choose?

Thank you very much


----------



## lilmountaingirl

TropicalMonkey said:


> Hello AntiqueShopper, thank you for the info. My SA just called and ask me to make a decision on which one to bring down to their shop from another branch. And since I am only given one option to go check and compare, here are the specs:
> 
> 1. Color G VVS2 .20carat
> 2. Color F VVS1 .18carat
> 
> Both the same price of SGD2450
> 
> I am torn which one to request. I hope somebody can help me with preference. Which one will you choose?
> 
> Thank you very much



The DBTY diamonds tend to have more scintillation (white light flashes) and less fire (color light flashes) than the solitaire pendants.  When you say the one you got is not so sparkly I’m not sure if you mean it looks dull and flat and doesn’t have much white bright flashes or that it doesn’t have fire flashes. 

If you want fire flashes you’d get more of what you’re looking for in the solitaire pendant setting.  If it just looks flat and dull, then yes try swapping for a different dbty.  My personal choice would be the F/VVS1 listed as number 2.


----------



## TropicalMonkey

lilmountaingirl said:


> The DBTY diamonds tend to have more scintillation (white light flashes) and less fire (color light flashes) than the solitaire pendants.  When you say the one you got is not so sparkly I’m not sure if you mean it looks dull and flat and doesn’t have much white bright flashes or that it doesn’t have fire flashes.
> 
> If you want fire flashes you’d get more of what you’re looking for in the solitaire pendant setting.  If it just looks flat and dull, then yes try swapping for a different dbty.  My personal choice would be the F/VVS1 listed as number 2.



Wow, thank you and yes I meant it looks flat and dull.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lilmountaingirl said:


> The DBTY diamonds tend to have more scintillation (white light flashes) and less fire (color light flashes) than the solitaire pendants.  When you say the one you got is not so sparkly I’m not sure if you mean it looks dull and flat and doesn’t have much white bright flashes or that it doesn’t have fire flashes.
> 
> If you want fire flashes you’d get more of what you’re looking for in the solitaire pendant setting.  If it just looks flat and dull, then yes try swapping for a different dbty.  My personal choice would be the F/VVS1 listed as number 2.



I agree or I would ask to look for an F  with a lower clarity so you can get a larger stone.


----------



## Babsiegirl

TropicalMonkey said:


> Hello AntiqueShopper, thank you for the info. My SA just called and ask me to make a decision on which one to bring down to their shop from another branch. And since I am only given one option to go check and compare, here are the specs:
> 
> 1. Color G VVS2 .20carat
> 2. Color F VVS1 .18carat
> 
> Both the same price of SGD2450
> 
> I am torn which one to request. I hope somebody can help me with preference. Which one will you choose?
> 
> Thank you very much


I’m diamond certified from GIA. These two stones are so close it probably doesn’t matter much which one you get. The F will be slightly whiter than the G and the 2 point difference in size you will probably not notice. Tough choice. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## frenchyo8

I’ve taken a break from this group and didn’t get to show off my new DBTY necklace!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

frenchyo8 said:


> I’ve taken a break from this group and didn’t get to show off my new DBTY necklace!
> 
> View attachment 4776366


Woah!  It’s amazing!  Can I ask the carat weight?


----------



## frenchyo8

AntiqueShopper said:


> Woah!  It’s amazing!  Can I ask the carat weight?



Thank you, it’s .6 carats on Platinum!


----------



## TropicalMonkey

Babsiegirl said:


> I’m diamond certified from GIA. These two stones are so close it probably doesn’t matter much which one you get. The F will be slightly whiter than the G and the 2 point difference in size you will probably not notice. Tough choice. Good luck with your decision!



Hello Babsiegirl, I was very much tormented on which one I should ask to bring in. And since its the year 2020 with so much hardship going on, I decided on the .20... although I still could not let go of the .18.... it’s just sad that I could not compare .18 and .20 in store... Thank you for the information you gave me, it is helpful


----------



## AntiqueShopper

TropicalMonkey said:


> Hello Babsiegirl, I was very much tormented on which one I should ask to bring in. And since its the year 2020 with so much hardship going on, I decided on the .20... although I still could not let go of the .18.... it’s just sad that I could not compare .18 and .20 in store... Thank you for the information you gave me, it is helpful
> 
> View attachment 4782589


Beautiful piece!  Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## Babsiegirl

TropicalMonkey said:


> Hello Babsiegirl, I was very much tormented on which one I should ask to bring in. And since its the year 2020 with so much hardship going on, I decided on the .20... although I still could not let go of the .18.... it’s just sad that I could not compare .18 and .20 in store... Thank you for the information you gave me, it is helpful
> 
> View attachment 4782589


Very nice! I hope you enjoy it many years to come!!


----------



## TropicalMonkey

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful piece!  Enjoy your purchase!


 Thank you AntiqueShopper... Now, I can alternate wearing the dbty earrings and the necklace


----------



## TropicalMonkey

Hello, again ladies, hope you are all having a good day! Out of curiosity, I started reading more about diamonds and then I came across with the so called HCA calculator. So then I tried it, the first DBTY I got with color I and clarity VS2 had an HCA score of 1.4 which fell into the excellent category. While the one I have now after I exchange that DBTY, color G and clarity VVS2 has an HCA score of 3.2 which is not as good as the first one. Both is in tripple X in presence. With this I now started to doubt myself with what I chose and now not feeling happy about it. So, I am hoping to get some opinion here. How relevant is the HCA Score when it comes to choosing diamond? Thank you Ladies...


----------



## lilmountaingirl

TropicalMonkey said:


> Hello, again ladies, hope you are all having a good day! Out of curiosity, I started reading more about diamonds and then I came across with the so called HCA calculator. So then I tried it, the first DBTY I got with color I and clarity VS2 had an HCA score of 1.4 which fell into the excellent category. While the one I have now after I exchange that DBTY, color G and clarity VVS2 has an HCA score of 3.2 which is not as good as the first one. Both is in tripple X in presence. With this I now started to doubt myself with what I chose and now not feeling happy about it. So, I am hoping to get some opinion here. How relevant is the HCA Score when it comes to choosing diamond? Thank you Ladies...
> 
> View attachment 4783608
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783609


HCA is not going to be accurate for a dbty.  Where did you get the numbers to plug into the HCA?  Did your store provide you with certificates that include the table size, depth and cut angles?  You need all those things for an accurate HCA. If choosing a diamond based on an HCA score is important to you then you should purchase a solitaire pendant instead of dbty.


----------



## TropicalMonkey

lilmountaingirl said:


> HCA is not going to be accurate for a dbty.  Where did you get the numbers to plug into the HCA?  Did your store provide you with certificates that include the table size, depth and cut angles?  You need all those things for an accurate HCA. If choosing a diamond based on an HCA score is important to you then you should purchase a solitaire pendant instead of dbty.



Hello lilmountaingirl, the first dbty necklace that I got which is the I VS2 I wrote down most of the details of it including the cut proportions that was in the certificate. Then the one that I have now after exchanging the I VS2 to G VVS2 I have the certificate... So I manage to compare them at HCA Calculator...
Thank you so so much for confirming that HCA will not be accurate for DBTY, that makes me feel better. Especially I paid much more on the G VVS2. Thank you


----------



## AntiqueShopper

TropicalMonkey said:


> Hello, again ladies, hope you are all having a good day! Out of curiosity, I started reading more about diamonds and then I came across with the so called HCA calculator. So then I tried it, the first DBTY I got with color I and clarity VS2 had an HCA score of 1.4 which fell into the excellent category. While the one I have now after I exchange that DBTY, color G and clarity VVS2 has an HCA score of 3.2 which is not as good as the first one. Both is in tripple X in presence. With this I now started to doubt myself with what I chose and now not feeling happy about it. So, I am hoping to get some opinion here. How relevant is the HCA Score when it comes to choosing diamond? Thank you Ladies...
> 
> View attachment 4783608
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783609


From my understanding DBTY stones are cut with a larger table so gives a bigger appearance (ladies please correct me if I am wrong).  So using the HCA chart will not give you an accurate view.  The questions
you should ask are:
1.  Do you love your necklace?
2.  When you look at it does it sparkle?
If you answer no to either question than return.  If both answers are yes then wear and enjoy!


----------



## TropicalMonkey

AntiqueShopper said:


> From my understanding DBTY stones are cut with a larger table so gives a bigger appearance (ladies please correct me if I am wrong).  So using the HCA chart will not give you an accurate view.  The questions
> you should ask are:
> 1.  Do you love your necklace?
> 2.  When you look at it does it sparkle?
> If you answer no to either question than return.  If both answers are yes then wear and enjoy!



Hello AntiqueShopper, haha yep I went to much stray with those questions and you are right I should just enjoy it... Sadly I haven't had the chance to wear it after I got, scared my autistic son will snap and break it. Looking forward to wear it when he is back in his therapy next week    

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## KaitlynP

Hi All! 

Does anyone have a SA they love in the NYC area? I've been obsessively reading this the past few days and finally went in today to try on necklaces.  The SA was nice but not great - after reading this I've seen how they can search for diamonds and see if other sizes / clarities are available for different price points.  He didn't do that - just basically showed me the stock photo from the website and said those were the sizes.  

I would ideally like to (what I've seen on here a lot) is tell them my price point and see my options.  I'm honestly even open to SA's outside the area and to do it over the phone I am just really excited and want to get a necklace but didn't love this experience.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Pairing my dbty with my infinity yellow gold   They are such happy lil gems


----------



## Hollers1031

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Pairing my dbty with my infinity yellow gold   They are such happy lil gems
> 
> View attachment 4815284


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Hollers1031 said:


> Very pretty!!!


Thank you so much


----------



## Violet Bleu

KaitlynP said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Does anyone have a SA they love in the NYC area? I've been obsessively reading this the past few days and finally went in today to try on necklaces.  The SA was nice but not great - after reading this I've seen how they can search for diamonds and see if other sizes / clarities are available for different price points.  He didn't do that - just basically showed me the stock photo from the website and said those were the sizes.
> 
> I would ideally like to (what I've seen on here a lot) is tell them my price point and see my options.  I'm honestly even open to SA's outside the area and to do it over the phone I am just really excited and want to get a necklace but didn't love this experience.


That’s unfortunate that you had that experience! You can also try calling Tiffany’s customer service and speaking to a diamond specialist. They are always super patient with me and will help you find a stone within the price point that you’re looking for.


----------



## alissanb

I purchased a .33ct rose gold dbty necklace in F colour today. It’s my first diamond purchase and I’m so excited for it to arrive!  I actually initially purchased a .26ct in platinum because the durability appealed to me, but felt that the metal looked quite grey, dark/dull on my skin. The rose gold seems to compliment my pale/pink skin tone nicely and the .33ct seems to be the perfect size for me. Happy to post a picture when it arrives.


----------



## alissanb

My DBTY necklace finally arrived!  I’m very happy with my decision to upgrade and change the metal from platinum to rose gold. I have the receipt now so I can provide accurate specs:

0.34 carat
F colour
VVS1


----------



## AntiqueShopper

alissanb said:


> My DBTY necklace finally arrived!  I’m very happy with my decision to upgrade and change the metal from platinum to rose gold. I have the receipt now so I can provide accurate specs:
> 
> 0.34 carat
> F colour
> VVS1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825790
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825791


Beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## LadyW

Hi everyone,  I’ve been looking at the DBTY for a long time, but am having difficulty choosing between platinum and RG.  I am not able to go into the store to try them on and will have to order online.  I’d like to do that before prices increase on Tuesday.  I went to a local jewellery store today to try on chains in both metals, but they didn’t have any platinum and only had one RG option (14 as opposed to 18 my).  I took a picture of WG and RG for comparison.  What do you think?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

LadyW said:


> Hi everyone,  I’ve been looking at the DBTY for a long time, but am having difficulty choosing between platinum and RG.  I am not able to go into the store to try them on and will have to order online.  I’d like to do that before prices increase on Tuesday.  I went to a local jewellery store today to try on chains in both metals, but they didn’t have any platinum and only had one RG option (14 as opposed to 18 my).  I took a picture of WG and RG for comparison.  What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4832650



I like the rose gold on you.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

LadyW said:


> Hi everyone,  I’ve been looking at the DBTY for a long time, but am having difficulty choosing between platinum and RG.  I am not able to go into the store to try them on and will have to order online.  I’d like to do that before prices increase on Tuesday.  I went to a local jewellery store today to try on chains in both metals, but they didn’t have any platinum and only had one RG option (14 as opposed to 18 my).  I took a picture of WG and RG for comparison.  What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4832650


Rose gold for sure!  Can’t wait to see!


----------



## MooMooVT

LadyW said:


> Hi everyone,  I’ve been looking at the DBTY for a long time, but am having difficulty choosing between platinum and RG.  I am not able to go into the store to try them on and will have to order online.  I’d like to do that before prices increase on Tuesday.  I went to a local jewellery store today to try on chains in both metals, but they didn’t have any platinum and only had one RG option (14 as opposed to 18 my).  I took a picture of WG and RG for comparison.  What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4832650


Rose Gold for sure. We're similar complextions (from what I can tell in this pic) and while I love Platinum - the Rose Gold really compliments your skin tone. I think it will also showcase the diamond more than platinum on you. I recently had a diamond reset into a pendant (not technically a Tiffany DBTY but the exact same concept) in Rose Gold and I'm so glad I went this direction instead of the platinum. My wedding set is platinum and I wouldn't have it any other way. But against the neck in this way - Rose Gold will really compliment your skin tone AND set off the diamond. JMTC.


----------



## LadyW

MooMooVT said:


> Rose Gold for sure. We're similar complextions (from what I can tell in this pic) and while I love Platinum - the Rose Gold really compliments your skin tone. I think it will also showcase the diamond more than platinum on you. I recently had a diamond reset into a pendant (not technically a Tiffany DBTY but the exact same concept) in Rose Gold and I'm so glad I went this direction instead of the platinum. My wedding set is platinum and I wouldn't have it any other way. But against the neck in this way - Rose Gold will really compliment your skin tone AND set off the diamond. JMTC.


Thank you!  I appreciate your thoughts.  Everything I have (wedding ring, etc.) is white gold.  I like the way the platinum looks on its own, but I’m worried it will be grey on my skin.  I’m glad you are happy with your decision to take the RG leap!  That helps a lot!


----------



## LadyW

Ladies, one more question.  I much prefer the thinner bezel, but I’ve read that the thicker bezel is more comfortable to wear (less poking) and it helps prevent the diamond from flipping. Can anyone comment?  I’m probably overthinking this, but I want to love this piece.  Did anyone who liked the thinner bezel end up purchasing the thicker one?  If so, do you regret your decision?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

LadyW said:


> Ladies, one more question.  I much prefer the thinner bezel, but I’ve read that the thicker bezel is more comfortable to wear (less poking) and it helps prevent the diamond from flipping. Can anyone comment?  I’m probably overthinking this, but I want to love this piece.  Did anyone who liked the thinner bezel end up purchasing the thicker one?  If so, do you regret your decision?


What size stone are you looking to purchase?  Usually larger size stones have more of a poking problem.  I have a .14 in yellow gold and doesn’t bother me at all.  My .32 in platinum bothered me the first couple wears and now wear all the time.  My 5 stone .25 cttw sterling silver necklace the stones I don’t feel at all.


----------



## LadyW

AntiqueShopper said:


> What size stone are you looking to purchase?  Usually larger size stones have more of a poking problem.  I have a .14 in yellow gold and doesn’t bother me at all.  My .32 in platinum bothered me the first couple wears and now wear all the time.  My 5 stone .25 cttw sterling silver necklace the stones I don’t feel at all.


It’s between the .14 and the .22.  The .14 has the thicker bezel and the .22, the thinner.  Here is a picture the SA sent me of the two.  I’m also planning on getting the basket added to the back.  I think that will help with the poking, regardless.  I’m just hoping it won’t affect how the necklace looks when wearing.


----------



## Tanya482

LadyW said:


> It’s between the .14 and the .22.  The .14 has the thicker bezel and the .22, the thinner.  Here is a picture the SA sent me of the two.  I’m also planning on getting the basket added to the back.  I think that will help with the poking, regardless.  I’m just hoping it won’t affect how the necklace looks when wearing.
> 
> View attachment 4833207


I have the 0.17 rose gold and love it. Is that an option? When I saw them in person, it looked bigger than the bigger diamond size because of the bezel. I kind of don't think paying more for the bigger diamond size makes sense in this case.

As a side note, did the prices go up? I got my 0.17 for $1225
 a year ago.


----------



## LadyW

Tanya482 said:


> I have the 0.17 rose gold and love it. Is that an option? When I saw them in person, it looked bigger than the bigger diamond size because of the bezel. I kind of don't think paying more for the bigger diamond size makes sense in this case.
> 
> As a side note, did the prices go up? I got my 0.17 for $1225
> a year ago.


Thanks, Tanya.  The 0.17 was an option, but I couldn't see a difference between 0.14 and 0.17?  Maybe it was just the picture. The prices quoted are in Canadian dollars, so may account for the difference.  I agree with you - the 0.14 looks bigger than the 0.22 because of the bezel, but I couldn't stop focusing on the bezel!  I thought it would end up driving me crazy, so I ordered the .22.  Fingers crossed...


----------



## Tanya482

LadyW said:


> Thanks, Tanya.  The 0.17 was an option, but I couldn't see a difference between 0.14 and 0.17?  Maybe it was just the picture. The prices quoted are in Canadian dollars, so may account for the difference.  I agree with you - the 0.14 looks bigger than the 0.22 because of the bezel, but I couldn't stop focusing on the bezel!  I thought it would end up driving me crazy, so I ordered the .22.  Fingers crossed...


It'll be beautiful


----------



## cherrytongue

Not a new purchase, but Tiffany DBTY really goes with everything! This is my 25th bday gift


----------



## pat222

I just received my DBTY in platinum for our anniversary.  After first purchasing a similar sterling silver piece, we ultimately decided on the platinum with the 3 stones.  I really love the simplicity of it and it sparkles like crazy in person.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

pat222 said:


> I just received my DBTY in platinum for our anniversary.  After first purchasing a similar sterling silver piece, we ultimately decided on the platinum with the 3 stones.  I really love the simplicity of it and it sparkles like crazy in person.
> 
> View attachment 4849386


It looks beautiful on you!  Congratulations!


----------



## aclark94

I wanted to say I love this forum- it helped me get my dream DBTY necklace. I got a platinum DBTY in .12 and had it lengthened to 17.5 inches and I’m in LOVE. I went back and forth on the .8 and .12 and lengthening or not...I’m so glad I did! The 17.5 chain goes with everything I have and I think the length is flattering on me. Sharing pics.


----------



## viewwing

hello everyone! I’m this close to getting a dbty necklace. After wearing yours for some time, does the diamond flip and or slide around? Does it drive you crazy?my solitaire one does...I’m hoping this dbty one won’t?


----------



## viewwing

aclark94 said:


> I wanted to say I love this forum- it helped me get my dream DBTY necklace. I got a platinum DBTY in .12 and had it lengthened to 17.5 inches and I’m in LOVE. I went back and forth on the .8 and .12 and lengthening or not...I’m so glad I did! The 17.5 chain goes with everything I have and I think the length is flattering on me. Sharing pics.


Does the diamond flip and or slide around? Does it drive u nuts?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

viewwing said:


> hello everyone! I’m this close to getting a dbty necklace. After wearing yours for some time, does the diamond flip and or slide around? Does it drive you crazy?my solitaire one does...I’m hoping this dbty one won’t?


What size stone are you looking to purchase?  My .32 never really flips or moves.  My .14 moves sometime and flips on occasion.  My 5 stone .25 cttw flips like crazy.


----------



## viewwing

AntiqueShopper said:


> What size stone are you looking to purchase?  My .32 never really flips or moves.  My .14 moves sometime and flips on occasion.  My 5 stone .25 cttw flips like crazy.


I’m thinking between .17 to .22 In rose gold. Does the metal make any difference? What do u think? I have a .12 solitaire that flips n moves like crazy... I don’t wanna deal with that for the dbty.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

viewwing said:


> I’m thinking between .17 to .22 In rose gold. Does the metal make any difference? What do u think? I have a .12 solitaire that flips n moves like crazy... I don’t wanna deal with that for the dbty.


I would recommend getting as large as possible to avoid flipping.  I’m not sure if the rose gold having a thicker bezel will keep it more stable or have no impact.


----------



## Maria333

viewwing said:


> hello everyone! I’m this close to getting a dbty necklace. After wearing yours for some time, does the diamond flip and or slide around? Does it drive you crazy?my solitaire one does...I’m hoping this dbty one won’t?


Mine is 0.75 and it doesn't flip, but it  moves around, sometimes I find the stone on my back :/


----------



## cheremushki

viewwing said:


> I’m thinking between .17 to .22 In rose gold. Does the metal make any difference? What do u think? I have a .12 solitaire that flips n moves like crazy... I don’t wanna deal with that for the dbty.


I heard rose gold is somehow thicker band around the diamond?  And it makes the stone look bigger.  Gosh 4 years after this is still on my wishlist!


----------



## Msdanger

I have a 0.34 and i found shortening the chain helped with flipping. But it still does move around my neck. Can’t avoid it because it’s not a pendant (meaning separate pendant hook from the chain) so it won’t stay centred. I have the Victoria diamond leaf necklace that weights more and it still moves all round.


----------



## viewwing

Maria333 said:


> Mine is 0.75 and it doesn't flip, but it  moves around, sometimes I find the stone on my back :/


Oh no! looks like constant adjusting is inevitable.


----------



## viewwing

cheremushki said:


> I heard rose gold is somehow thicker band around the diamond?  And it makes the stone look bigger.  Gosh 4 years after this is still on my wishlist!


Hmm..there must be a reason you haven’t pulled the trigger! Maybe it’s for the best? What’s holding u back, u think?


----------



## viewwing

Msdanger said:


> I have a 0.34 and i found shortening the chain helped with flipping. But it still does move around my neck. Can’t avoid it because it’s not a pendant (meaning separate pendant hook from the chain) so it won’t stay centred. I have the Victoria diamond leaf necklace that weights more and it still moves all round.


Hmm.. my solitaire pendent doesn’t move around but it flips on its side which hidesthe diamond. Drives me crazy!


----------



## cheremushki

viewwing said:


> Hmm..there must be a reason you haven’t pulled the trigger! Maybe it’s for the best? What’s holding u back, u think?



Oh I got distracted by bags.. and bags and bags and bags. 
Even with my bag wishlist I find myself that I get distracted by other bags or slgs that was not even on my radar.  I still want the necklace though.  Classic!


----------



## kiramisu

Ladies,
I got a lovely dbty necklace(not new) from my mother-in-law without any certificate. The size is above 0.20ct. 
Is it possible to know more details just by providing a serial number? 
I heard that Tiffany might help only if you bought it within last 2 years or if you kept a bill.


----------



## aileon19

after several years of thinking, i started looking for cheaper versions. unfortunately i found no other necklace that is made as dainty as the dbty from tiffany & co. I have a yg 18 inch with 0.8 ct. i tried rg and yg on, had to find that yg was too dark for my skin tone and the bezel was already too thick. yg flatters me more. but still find rg very nice. the clasp of the necklace is so heavy that it slides down the neck and my necklace no longer looks 18 inches. does anyone know a tip so that the necklace doesn't slip too much? on the pictures you can see the original length and what it looks like when the necklace slides backwards.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

kiramisu said:


> Ladies,
> I got a lovely dbty necklace(not new) from my mother-in-law without any certificate. The size is above 0.20ct.
> Is it possible to know more details just by providing a serial number?
> I heard that Tiffany might help only if you bought it within last 2 years or if you kept a bill.


If you have a good relationship with a sales associate they can look up some numbers.  However, if the piece is much older they will not be able to find it that way.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

aileon19 said:


> after several years of thinking, i started looking for cheaper versions. unfortunately i found no other necklace that is made as dainty as the dbty from tiffany & co. I have a yg 18 inch with 0.8 ct. i tried rg and yg on, had to find that yg was too dark for my skin tone and the bezel was already too thick. yg flatters me more. but still find rg very nice. the clasp of the necklace is so heavy that it slides down the neck and my necklace no longer looks 18 inches. does anyone know a tip so that the necklace doesn't slip too much? on the pictures you can see the original length and what it looks like when the necklace slides backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917582
> View attachment 4917583
> View attachment 4917582


The necklace looks great on you.  Unfortunately it will move back due to the fact the clasp is heavier than the pendant.  If you liked it shorter then you can shorten.  However, unfortunately, there is nothing you can do to keep it longer.


----------



## aileon19

AntiqueShopper said:


> The necklace looks great on you.  Unfortunately it will move back due to the fact the clasp is heavier than the pendant.  If you liked it shorter then you can shorten.  However, unfortunately, there is nothing you can do to keep it longer.



thank you very much 
if i shortened the necklace and it was then closer to the neck, would the clasp pull down and the necklace feel even tighter?


----------



## Tatti_

What do you think about the size? One day I want to have a dbty but frist I get the solitaire. My solitaire is 0,28 i tried bigger stones. But my SA say bigger stones are too much  for everday. I don't want to feel bad that I don't go bigger. Because this is a lifetime piece.


----------



## noellesmommy

aileon19 said:


> thank you very much
> if i shortened the necklace and it was then closer to the neck, would the clasp pull down and the necklace feel even tighter?


In my experience, yes, it will.

My DBTY is of a similar size to yours. I had the chain shortened earlier this year, thinking that would help prevent it slipping -- and also thinking that as more of a "loose choker" length it would be easier to layer. I can't remember if I had it shortened to 14" or 15". At any rate, I regret doing it and plan to have it restored to its original length the next time I'm in a store. It still slips, and when it does it now appears (to me) uncomfortably tight. It also makes the stone flip more frequently. 

If anyone has a suggestion on how to keep it from slipping, I'd love to know about it!


----------



## aileon19

noellesmommy said:


> In my experience, yes, it will.
> 
> My DBTY is of a similar size to yours. I had the chain shortened earlier this year, thinking that would help prevent it slipping -- and also thinking that as more of a "loose choker" length it would be easier to layer. I can't remember if I had it shortened to 14" or 15". At any rate, I regret doing it and plan to have it restored to its original length the next time I'm in a store. It still slips, and when it does it now appears (to me) uncomfortably tight. It also makes the stone flip more frequently.
> 
> If anyone has a suggestion on how to keep it from slipping, I'd love to know about it!


thank you for sharing your experience. did you also have an 18 inch necklace? for me, the diamond always disappears towards the neck or on the side of the neck. i have read my way through this forum and many have this problem. I don't think you can do anything about it.


----------



## noellesmommy

aileon19 said:


> thank you for sharing your experience. did you also have an 18 inch necklace? for me, the diamond always disappears towards the neck or on the side of the neck. i have read my way through this forum and many have this problem. I don't think you can do anything about it.


I believe mine was on a 16" chain, and I think I had it shortened to 15" (pretty sure it was 15 and not 14). And yes, the diamond disappears towards my neck...annoying for sure,  but I usually just ignore it, lol.


----------



## colormyworld249

Could anyone share a photo of their rose gold DBTY in 0.14 or 0.17? I'm unsure of the thicker bezel and if that makes the diamond sparkle less (compared to the thinner bezel on the yellow gold) if anyone can comment on that. I got the yellow gold one and love how the diamond floated but ended up returning because it didn't suit my skin tone, but the store in my city is still closed from lockdown, so any help would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## LadyW

colormyworld249 said:


> Could anyone share a photo of their rose gold DBTY in 0.14 or 0.17? I'm unsure of the thicker bezel and if that makes the diamond sparkle less (compared to the thinner bezel on the yellow gold) if anyone can comment on that. I got the yellow gold one and love how the diamond floated but ended up returning because it didn't suit my skin tone, but the store in my city is still closed from lockdown, so any help would be greatly appreciated .


I can totally relate to this!  I didn’t like the thicker bezel, so ended up purchasing a .22 RG.  Here are some pictures the SA sent me, as I was trying to make my decision.  The first is self-explanatory, the second is a comparison of the .14 RG and the .14 platinum, and the third is the .22RG.  One thing I will say: when you are looking at pictures, the bezel is pronounced.  I don’t think it would be on the neck. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## colormyworld249

LadyW said:


> I can totally relate to this!  I didn’t like the thicker bezel, so ended up purchasing a .22 RG.  Here are some pictures the SA sent me, as I was trying to make my decision.  The first is self-explanatory, the second is a comparison of the .14 RG and the .14 platinum, and the third is the .22RG.  One thing I will say: when you are looking at pictures, the bezel is pronounced.  I don’t think it would be on the neck. Good luck with your decision!



thank you, this helps a lot! Do you happen to have a photo of the 0.17 as well? I've read that the bezel on the 0.17 is even thicker than on the 0.14, and the "ears" stick out more but I'm wondering how much. Ideally, I'd go for the 0.17ct size. Thanks again!


----------



## nicelynn

I need to take my newly purchased DBTY to store to add more length and make it adjustable. Does anyone know if it’s free? TIA!


----------



## Dora Baby

nicelynn said:


> I need to take my newly purchased DBTY to store to add more length and make it adjustable. Does anyone know if it’s free? TIA!


There’s usually a charge


----------



## Shopgirl1996

nicelynn said:


> I need to take my newly purchased DBTY to store to add more length and make it adjustable. Does anyone know if it’s free? TIA!



It should be free since you just bought it. You can have them add a jump ring to the chain to make it adjustable.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

nicelynn said:


> I need to take my newly purchased DBTY to store to add more length and make it adjustable. Does anyone know if it’s free? TIA!


If you purchased at the store they usually accommodate the adjustment.  However if purchased online or a different store it is up to the store if they chose to accommodate.


----------



## nicelynn

Thank you all! I purchased from an SA at our local Tiffany through phone. She ordered it for me but the item was shipped from out of state. I would think it qualifies as a store purchase.


----------



## nicelynn

Tatti_ said:


> What do you think about the size? One day I want to have a dbty but frist I get the solitaire. My solitaire is 0,28 i tried bigger stones. But my SA say bigger stones are too much  for everday. I don't want to feel bad that I don't go bigger. Because this is a lifetime piece.


I got a 0.44. It doesn’t look big or too much at all! I wish it would look bigger! I’m thinking about exchanging it to a bigger one actually.


----------



## Dora Baby

nicelynn said:


> I got a 0.44. It doesn’t look big or too much at all! I wish it would look bigger! I’m thinking about exchanging it to a bigger one actually.


I have a .38 and I think it’s perfect. I just love it


----------



## Tatti_

I think a bigger stone also look better with my solitaire? I'm still not sure... Maybe I want to buy CBTY first.


----------



## rileygirl

I just picked up my .17 in gold and am in love.  My SA said it would cost 100 to lengthen the chain, does that sound right?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

rileygirl said:


> I just picked up my .17 in gold and am in love.  My SA said it would cost 100 to lengthen the chain, does that sound right?



If you just bought it, it should be complementary.


----------



## rileygirl

Shopgirl1996 said:


> If you just bought it, it should be complementary.


Interesting, I have been purchasing Tiffany for awhile and have never been offered free chain lengthening, even for silver. I'll have to inquire.  TY


----------



## nicelynn

I haven’t asked my SA about the cost to add the length, but as far as I know, VCA does it for free for newly purchased items. Hope Tiffany does that too.


----------



## nicelynn

Update: my SA replied. Yes, there’s a charge, but “not much”. She didn’t specify how much.


----------



## colormyworld249

I keep going back and forth between yellow (0.2) or rose (0.17) gold, but stores have finally opened up here and I was able to go in and try both on. I'm still undecided though, and would like to input. Thank you!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

colormyworld249 said:


> I keep going back and forth between yellow (0.2) or rose (0.17) gold, but stores have finally opened up here and I was able to go in and try both on. I'm still undecided though, and would like to input. Thank you!
> View attachment 5039936


I can't tell which is which but I prefer the longer one. To me it looks more substantial.


----------



## Aporchuk

colormyworld249 said:


> I keep going back and forth between yellow (0.2) or rose (0.17) gold, but stores have finally opened up here and I was able to go in and try both on. I'm still undecided though, and would like to input. Thank you!
> View attachment 5039936


I like the top one because the bezel is thinner and the diamond is sparkler for that reason.


----------



## MatAllston

colormyworld249 said:


> I keep going back and forth between yellow (0.2) or rose (0.17) gold, but stores have finally opened up here and I was able to go in and try both on. I'm still undecided though, and would like to input. Thank you!
> View attachment 5039936



I prefer the YG, the thinner bezel looks great on you.


----------



## Tanya482

colormyworld249 said:


> I keep going back and forth between yellow (0.2) or rose (0.17) gold, but stores have finally opened up here and I was able to go in and try both on. I'm still undecided though, and would like to input. Thank you!
> View attachment 5039936


I have the rose gold .17 and love it but sometimes do wish i went with the .14 size (in rose gold).


----------



## Tanya482

colormyworld249 said:


> Could anyone share a photo of their rose gold DBTY in 0.14 or 0.17? I'm unsure of the thicker bezel and if that makes the diamond sparkle less (compared to the thinner bezel on the yellow gold) if anyone can comment on that. I got the yellow gold one and love how the diamond floated but ended up returning because it didn't suit my skin tone, but the store in my city is still closed from lockdown, so any help would be greatly appreciated .


Here’s a photo of my .17 in rose gold. I love it and it’s shiny AF in real life. It is a bit of a more “chunky” look compared to the yg, but still dainty. To me, it’s dainty but substantial enough to be a statement.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

colormyworld249 said:


> I keep going back and forth between yellow (0.2) or rose (0.17) gold, but stores have finally opened up here and I was able to go in and try both on. I'm still undecided though, and would like to input. Thank you!
> View attachment 5039936


I prefer the yellow gold with the thinner bezel.  The diamond “floats” more on your neck.


----------



## colormyworld249

AntiqueShopper said:


> I prefer the yellow gold with the thinner bezel.  The diamond “floats” more on your neck.



Which colour do you think suits me better? The SA said I could order the rose gold with the thinner bezel, they just didn't have any available to try on


----------



## AntiqueShopper

colormyworld249 said:


> Which colour do you think suits me better? The SA said I could order the rose gold with the thinner bezel, they just didn't have any available to try on


I prefer the yellow but both look great!


----------



## viewwing

colormyworld249 said:


> Which colour do you think suits me better? The SA said I could order the rose gold with the thinner bezel, they just didn't have any available to try on


To me, the rose blends better with your skin tone. But I’m bias toward rg, I love the rg that tiffany makes, as it’s not too pink. Get the rose gold in .17 or try it in .14 if you think it’s too big, but really, it’s not a big difference. You’ll love it either way.


----------



## Loverofpink

colormyworld249 said:


> I keep going back and forth between yellow (0.2) or rose (0.17) gold, but stores have finally opened up here and I was able to go in and try both on. I'm still undecided though, and would like to input. Thank you!
> View attachment 5039936


I'm partial to rose gold, but based on the photo you provided I think the rose gold blends with your skin tone more. It is yellow lighting afterall so it may well look different under natural daylight. Sizing wise I prefer the overall size of the rose gold, but I do not like thick bezel as they allow less light through and in my mind the diamond sparkles less.

I actually bought a .21ct rg dbty but exchanged it for a .34ct as I felt it looked too small. I found that, in order to match the overall size of the .17 rg (including the bezel) I had to go .30 and above.

Here are some pictures if it helps. FYI I'm petite under 5'2.




I remember seeing a ruler measurement somewhere in the forum of a .17 rg and it was approximately 5mm across inclusive of bezel. The .34 I have is about 6mm. A .20 - .24 ct would probably measure smaller overall (maybe 4mm?) but showcase more diamond compared to a .17ct.

IMO, dbty needs to be judged from a distance. I recommend going as large as your budget allows unless you intend to layer it.


----------



## Lightthesky

ammpt0831 said:


> 0.08 carats, 18k yellow gold
> 0.37 carats, platinum, G, VS1
> 
> The picture does not do justice.  They're very sparkly IRL.
> 
> I wear them layered everyday....love them!


Does the tiger one poke you?


----------



## ugaugauga

Hello everyone! I've actually read all 160+ pages  thank you so much for posting pictures and infos! I am thinking of getting a DBTY myself, and you really helped me! Now I kinda feel like a DBTY expert...

However, still struggling with my choice; can someone help me?

I think for me 0.17ct is a pretty good size (also, its the largest I can afford atm lol). However, according to Tiffanys website, the diamonds for the YG and RG DBTYs have worse specs (color H-I) than the platinum ones (color D-G)? Even though they are approx. the same price! (the platinum one is only 100€ more!)  If I remember correctly, same has been mentioned by AntiqueShopper in this thread. I wonder why the plat ones have better specs? 

Also, has anyone compared 0.17 plat with yg/rg? Which one is more sparkly? I am not sure which metal I should choose. I would say I have a neutral skintone (pale asian) and the watches I wear everyday are in stainless steel (so silver), so plat would actually fit with the watch. Also, I think the diamond looks a bit bigger with Plat as they are both "silverish" if that makes sense. But I also think RG is a beautiful color and would probably look nice against my skin as well. BUT the RG .17 have a thicker bezel so I am not sure how to think about that. From what I have read in this thread, the RG .17 wont poke because of the thicker bezel (which is good), is heavier so it wont flip, and also the diamond looks bigger. But I am a bit worried that the diamond wont sparkle as much as the ones with a thinner necklace and also the diamond have worse specs for approx. the same price... Also, from the pictures

Before I go in store and check, I would like to ask what you think about the above mentioned? Which metal color do you like best? Also, has some both plat and rg (or even all 3) and willing to share their opinion? TIA!


----------



## lihoo

ugaugauga said:


> Hello everyone! I've actually read all 160+ pages  thank you so much for posting pictures and infos! I am thinking of getting a DBTY myself, and you really helped me! Now I kinda feel like a DBTY expert...
> 
> However, still struggling with my choice; can someone help me?
> 
> I think for me 0.17ct is a pretty good size (also, its the largest I can afford atm lol). However, according to Tiffanys website, the diamonds for the YG and RG DBTYs have worse specs (color H-I) than the platinum ones (color D-G)? Even though they are approx. the same price! (the platinum one is only 100€ more!)  If I remember correctly, same has been mentioned by AntiqueShopper in this thread. I wonder why the plat ones have better specs?
> 
> Also, has anyone compared 0.17 plat with yg/rg? Which one is more sparkly? I am not sure which metal I should choose. I would say I have a neutral skintone (pale asian) and the watches I wear everyday are in stainless steel (so silver), so plat would actually fit with the watch. Also, I think the diamond looks a bit bigger with Plat as they are both "silverish" if that makes sense. But I also think RG is a beautiful color and would probably look nice against my skin as well. BUT the RG .17 have a thicker bezel so I am not sure how to think about that. From what I have read in this thread, the RG .17 wont poke because of the thicker bezel (which is good), is heavier so it wont flip, and also the diamond looks bigger. But I am a bit worried that the diamond wont sparkle as much as the ones with a thinner necklace and also the diamond have worse specs for approx. the same price... Also, from the pictures
> 
> Before I go in store and check, I would like to ask what you think about the above mentioned? Which metal color do you like best? Also, has some both plat and rg (or even all 3) and willing to share their opinion? TIA!


Does the Tiffany website say so...? Actually I never heard like that. Tiffany uses simply D-I color regardless of metal. I have two DBTY necklaces- one in platinum with I color stone and another one set in YG with a G color stone. There were various options between F-I when I was selecting my necklaces. I have not seen D or E in DBTY yet (but there must be!), I think these colors are less popular especially for DBTY design as this necklace is supposed to be dainty (below 1 carat is more popular). In this carat weight D or E would be somewhat overkill. I am not a fan of RG so I honestly never paid attention to RG necklaces if they have indeed thicker bezel. RG DBTY earrings have thinner bezel exactly like platinum or YG. The thickness of bezel does not affect the sparkle of diamond in any case. Color doesn't either.


----------



## ugaugauga

Yes, I found it on the Tiffany website (germany). You can find it if you select the .17 size of whatever metal. May I ask you which metal (plat/yg) you prefer? Does the plat one appear "darker" than the yg one?


----------



## lihoo

ugaugauga said:


> Yes, I found it on the Tiffany website (germany). You can find it if you select the .17 size of whatever metal. May I ask you which metal (plat/yg) you prefer? Does the plat one appear "darker" than the yg one?


I checked Tiffany.de and now I found that description. However, it is written that for both platinum and YG the specification of diamonds are same: 0.17ct, color H-I and clarify IF-VS2. I believe they present this fixed specification at online store for easier sales with a unified price. Plus H-I are always popular choice as this range offers the best bang for the buck. At offline boutique you find various specs. Carat weight of stone are not fixed and color & clarity either. I have seen in many cases a stone of warmer color is preferred for YG/RG than in white gold/Pt, because some people think setting D/E stones in colored metal is overkill. However it is done so more in higher carat weight when the color of stone is obviously visible in a big stone. In DBTY necklace, actually the difference in color is almost not noticeable. I did not know in the beginning my Pt necklace has a I stone (0.34ct). It was colorless to my eyes and sparkly. Later on I added YG version to have a bigger stone (0.54ct, G color). Color difference of diamond is almost meaningless in this carat weight and especially when the stones are face up & set. I prefer my YG necklace because it is more substantial in size and also its chain itself looks better on my skin. As you know, Tiffany's Pt chain is quite grey and matt...I have many Pt chain necklaces so I wanted to have something different.


----------



## ugaugauga

Did we check the same website? I have attached screenshots of the german website (Farben means Color). The ones for plat is from D-G and the ones for yg have colors form H-I, same for rg. I am aware that diamonds that are .17 or smaller do not come with a certificat, and the diamond just have some specs that is in the described range (for both online and offline sale). However, does anyone knows the reason why the colors for diamonds up to .17 for platin are "better" than for yg? @lihoo I dont quite understand, what do you mean by "because some people think setting D/E stones in colored metal is overkill."? TIA!


----------



## lihoo

ugaugauga said:


> View attachment 5084922
> View attachment 5084923
> 
> 
> Did we check the same website? I have attached screenshots of the german website (Farben means Color). The ones for plat is from D-G and the ones for yg have colors form H-I, same for rg. I am aware that diamonds that are .17 or smaller do not come with a certificat, and the diamond just have some specs that is in the described range (for both online and offline sale). However, does anyone knows the reason why the colors for diamonds up to .17 for platin are "better" than for yg? @lihoo I dont quite understand, what do you mean by "because some people think setting D/E stones in colored metal is overkill."? TIA!


Oh you are right. I realised that I checked YG and Silver (not Pt). Diamonds tend to reflect the color of the metal when set, so if you use extremely colorless stones like D and E for YG/RG, the stone might look slightly tinted due to the color of metal. So some people think it is 'pity' to use D/E for those metals- that's what I mean. On the other hand, if lower color such as J or below than this grade is set in white gold or platinum, the tint of the stone tends to become more obvious due to the contrast with the white metal. So using a little bit warmer stones in YG/RG and colorless diamond for WG/PT may be safer as their colors naturally blend with the metal.


----------



## ugaugauga

Thank you so much!! Makes sense! But I am still a bit shocked that one gets different grade diamonds for approx the same price. At least for sizes up to .17. Also thank you for your advice on the plat!


----------



## aclark94

Can I have your opinion? This is .12 plat I got extended to 18 1/4 inches. Should I get it lengthened again to 19?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

aclark94 said:


> Can I have your opinion? This is .12 plat I got extended to 18 1/4 inches. Should I get it lengthened again to 19?
> 
> View attachment 5089169
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089170



I think it looks great on you at that length. I wouldn't go any longer IMO.


----------



## aclark94

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I think it looks great on you at that length. I wouldn't go any longer IMO.


Thank you


----------



## MatAllston

aclark94 said:


> Can I have your opinion? This is .12 plat I got extended to 18 1/4 inches. Should I get it lengthened again to 19?
> 
> View attachment 5089169
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089170


I think the current length is perfect. It looks great on you.


----------



## ugaugauga

aclark94 said:


> Can I have your opinion? This is .12 plat I got extended to 18 1/4 inches. Should I get it lengthened again to 19?
> 
> View attachment 5089169
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089170


I think its a good length )


----------



## Lucy616

Sorry if this has been discussed already. I wear tiny platinum DBTY earrings (2 each ear) and am considering a gold or rose gold DBTY necklace. I had a platinum one years ago that I sold because of the poking but apparently am considering trying again for a big birthday coming up. I’m leaning toward the yellow gold due to the thinner bezel than the rose gold and my husband and I think both golds suit my skin better than platinum/white.  How does everyone else feel about mixing metals on the neck/ears?  I wear all three colors regularly on my fingers including a Trinity ring. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cvalier26

Lucy616 said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed already. I wear tiny platinum DBTY earrings (2 each ear) and am considering a gold or rose gold DBTY necklace. I had a platinum one years ago that I sold because of the poking but apparently am considering trying again for a big birthday coming up. I’m leaning toward the yellow gold due to the thinner bezel than the rose gold and my husband and I think both golds suit my skin better than platinum/white.  How does everyone else feel about mixing metals on the neck/ears?  I wear all three colors regularly on my fingers including a Trinity ring. Thanks in advance!


I have white gold tiny studs (not dbty) and a rose gold dbty necklace and I don’t mind it at all  I think you can barely see the wg with the diamond, what stands out is the necklace colour


----------



## Hollers1031

Lucy616 said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed already. I wear tiny platinum DBTY earrings (2 each ear) and am considering a gold or rose gold DBTY necklace. I had a platinum one years ago that I sold because of the poking but apparently am considering trying again for a big birthday coming up. I’m leaning toward the yellow gold due to the thinner bezel than the rose gold and my husband and I think both golds suit my skin better than platinum/white.  How does everyone else feel about mixing metals on the neck/ears?  I wear all three colors regularly on my fingers including a Trinity ring. Thanks in advance!


They also do the rose gold in the thinner bezel.


----------



## Hollers1031

I think I might be crazy...I love the dbty necklaces.  I like the solitaire version.  I have a platinum .22 and a yellow gold .26.  I’m thinking of getting a larger stone anywhere from .30 - .50 range in rose gold with the thinner bezel.  I’m unsure of the best size and if I should do rose gold.  Below are two pictures one of my current yellow gold and the other comparing rose gold (top) and yellow gold (bottom) on my skin tone.  I like the chain to blend in with my skin so the diamond floats.  Platinum looks grey on me so I don’t wear that dbty necklace as much (added it in third picture for fun). If you have any opinions or pictures of .30 - .50 dbty and if you think rose gold looks nice on me or do a another yellow gold, but larger.  Looking for a good size that has a little sparkle on the neck, but you can still see from further across the room. Thank you!!!


----------



## LizO...

I like the rose gold dbty on you and I really like mixing yellow gold and rose.


----------



## cvalier26

I like rose gold on you too. Sorry can't help with the size, I only have a .07 rose gold dbty with the thicker bezel, and it does float and you can def see it from across the room  )


----------



## Lucy616

Thanks, I appreciate the input above and am pretty much decided on the rose gold pear DBTY since I like it, it is more different than the one I sold previously, and I think it wou work better when I wear my rose gold bean earrings also.

The pictures of the pear shaped DBTY are few and far between so if anyone has any to share I’d love to see them!


----------



## Hollers1031

carteraf said:


> Beautiful!  What size is this?





allure244 said:


> For myself, I would pick platinum over sterling silver. I have several silver Tiffany pieces and the tarnishing of the silver really bothers me so that I don't really wear any of them anymore.
> 
> Regarding size, I feel like it would be hard to say which size is better for you based on pictures. I would recommend that you ask the sales associate to bring in the 0.14 carat if it is something you are considering. Or ask if they have 0.14 size in a different metal at least for you to try on and get an idea. For the 0.18 carat, what were the specs? If the color is really good, like an E or F, maybe you can find  G, H or I color so the price difference is less than $400. Honestly in this dainty size, I couldn't tell the color differences although I can start to see the difference between G and H for larger stones. There was a G color stone in the store that was about 0.35 carats vs. the one I got which was I color (which I had them bring in from another store) and because I chose the lower color grade and clarity, I was able to save about $600 or 700!!! on the same size diamond. And of course it was still super sparkly.
> 
> I also have to mention that I have been afflicted with "diamond shrinkage syndrome" so that even though I was really happy with my 0.35 carat vs. the 0.2 carat I thought I originally wanted, I now want something even bigger. Too bad Tiffany doesn't have an upgrade policy for the DBTY though  That is why I am also suggesting that you get a larger size stone (but still within your budget) like others have mentioned.


What size would you go with now if you could do it over again?


----------



## cvalier26

Agree with the shrinkage syndrome, I originally was going to go with the .03 because I love super dainty, but am so happy I went with .07, which seemed big at the time ; and which I still love as a super dainty piece, but I don't think the love would have lasted with the .03 !


----------



## angelkelly825

alissanb said:


> My DBTY necklace finally arrived!  I’m very happy with my decision to upgrade and change the metal from platinum to rose gold. I have the receipt now so I can provide accurate specs:
> 
> 0.34 carat
> F colour
> VVS1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825790
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825791


so pretty ! could you psot pictures of the back of the diamond bezel?


----------



## brnicutie

My .39 Plat.


----------



## Hollers1031

brnicutie said:


> My .39 Plat.





angelkelly825 said:


> so pretty ! could you psot pictures of the back of the diamond bezel?


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Hollers1031

angelkelly825 said:


> so pretty ! could you psot pictures of the back of the diamond bezel?





Hollers1031 said:


> Beautiful!!!


----------



## Classy Collector

Here’s my latest purchase!


----------



## angelkelly825

Kate_L said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to share a picture of my BN DBTY style pendant. I had fallen in love with this style after spending countless hours looking at *all* the pictures here but decided I needed bigger than what my budget would allow if I were to buy from Tiffany, plus, I like white metal and didn’t want to pay extra $ for platinum, so i went with blue nile. I first ordered a .34 stone, and, although, the stone was gorgeous and sparkled like crazy, it just didn’t have enough presence on it’s own, so I sent it back and ordered a .40 stone. As it turns out, this size is perfect on me!
> 
> I think I now need matching earring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4643363


Beautiful! Could you post what the back of the pendant/bezel looks like?


----------



## brnicutie

Hollers1031 said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thanks! Here’s the back of the bezel.

View attachment 5108823


----------



## brnicutie

angelkelly825 said:


> Beautiful! Could you post what the back of the pendant/bezel looks like?


Here’s the back of the bezel.


----------



## Hollers1031

I went into the store yesterday to look at the rose gold dbty.  They had two necklaces one of the chains was more pink while the other looked yellow gold to the point the Sales Associate thought it was labeled incorrectly.  Does anyone know if the rose gold gets darker or will get a patina like the platinum requiring more cleaning?  My platinum chain gets really dark on my skin tone.  Do they charge to clean yellow gold and rose gold pieces?  I know platinum they clean complimentary.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hollers1031 said:


> I went into the store yesterday to look at the rose gold dbty.  They had two necklaces one of the chains was more pink while the other looked yellow gold to the point the Sales Associate thought it was labeled incorrectly.  Does anyone know if the rose gold gets darker or will get a patina like the platinum requiring more cleaning?  My platinum chain gets really dark on my skin tone.  Do they charge to clean yellow gold and rose gold pieces?  I know platinum they clean complimentary.


I’ve never experienced rose gold darkening.  They do clean gold and platinum pieces complimentary.


----------



## cvalier26

I haven't experienced rose gold darkening either, my rose gold dbty bought in 2014 is the same color as my new rose gold bean


----------



## Hollers1031

Ok I have two diamonds to pick from in rose gold:

.41 carat, G Color VS1 $3,960
.42 carat, H Color VS1 $3,670

Thoughts?  I will see them in store today.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Hollers1031 said:


> Ok I have two diamonds to pick from in rose gold:
> 
> .41 carat, G Color VS1 $3,670
> .42 carat, H Color VS1 $3,960
> 
> Thoughts?  I will see them in store today.



If they sparkle the same, I would pick the first one (0.41 ct, G). You save almost $300 and get a better color. You wouldn't be able to see a difference in size.


----------



## Hollers1031

Shopgirl1996 said:


> If they sparkle the same, I would pick the first one (0.41 ct, G). You save almost $300 and get a better color. You wouldn't be able to see a difference in size.


My bad I mixed up the prices I flipped them…lol too good to be true!!!


----------



## cvalier26

I still think you should go for the G  (but I'm biased, that's the color of mine  ), it's a big investment so in my eyes it's worth it , it depends if you're really color-sensitive though or mind that kind of thing


----------



## brnicutie

Hollers1031 said:


> Ok I have two diamonds to pick from in rose gold:
> 
> .41 carat, G Color VS1 $3,960
> .42 carat, H Color VS1 $3,670
> 
> Thoughts?  I will see them in store today.


I would go with the H. There's practically no difference between the two to the naked eye and you save $300.


----------



## ReiChan1

Hi DBTY lovers- I've read every single page of this thread! I've been wanting a DBTY pendant of my own for nearly 5 years now, but I've held off since I didn't have the finances to get a size that I thought would be noticeable enough on me (I'm 5'9 and larger framed, so I prefer something with a bit more presence on me personally!). My birthday passed recently and I finally took the dive on this beautiful 0.29ct DBTY rose gold pendant! I've historically only worn yellow gold, but I love the subtle contrast it gives. I'm wearing it on top of a Blue Nile 18in 0.3ct solitaire necklace and I cannot stop looking at it sparkle! Thank you to everyone who contributed to this thread. Already thinking about getting more pieces  (and please excuse my very old very tattered tank top!)


----------



## viewwing

ReiChan1 said:


> Hi DBTY lovers- I've read every single page of this thread! I've been wanting a DBTY pendant of my own for nearly 5 years now, but I've held off since I didn't have the finances to get a size that I thought would be noticeable enough on me (I'm 5'9 and larger framed, so I prefer something with a bit more presence on me personally!). My birthday passed recently and I finally took the dive on this beautiful 0.29ct DBTY rose gold pendant! I've historically only worn yellow gold, but I love the subtle contrast it gives. I'm wearing it on top of a Blue Nile 18in 0.3ct solitaire necklace and I cannot stop looking at it sparkle! Thank you to everyone who contributed to this thread. Already thinking about getting more pieces  (and please excuse my very old very tattered tank top!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118384


It’s beautiful! And the rose gold looks great on your skin tone! Congrats! You’ll get many years of wear with this one!


----------



## brnicutie

ReiChan1 said:


> Hi DBTY lovers- I've read every single page of this thread! I've been wanting a DBTY pendant of my own for nearly 5 years now, but I've held off since I didn't have the finances to get a size that I thought would be noticeable enough on me (I'm 5'9 and larger framed, so I prefer something with a bit more presence on me personally!). My birthday passed recently and I finally took the dive on this beautiful 0.29ct DBTY rose gold pendant! I've historically only worn yellow gold, but I love the subtle contrast it gives. I'm wearing it on top of a Blue Nile 18in 0.3ct solitaire necklace and I cannot stop looking at it sparkle! Thank you to everyone who contributed to this thread. Already thinking about getting more pieces  (and please excuse my very old very tattered tank top!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118384


I love how you layered it....beautiful.


----------



## Hollers1031

Hollers1031 said:


> I went into the store yesterday to look at the rose gold dbty.  They had two necklaces one of the chains was more pink while the other looked yellow gold to the point the Sales Associate thought it was labeled incorrectly.  Does anyone know if the rose gold gets darker or will get a patina like the platinum requiring more cleaning?  My platinum chain gets really dark on my skin tone.  Do they charge to clean yellow gold and rose gold pieces?  I know platinum they clean complimentary.


Ok


----------



## Hollers1031

Hollers1031 said:


> Ok here are my final two choices:
> 
> Bottom: .47, H, VSS1, $4,680
> Top: .44, G, VS1, $4,210


----------



## Hollers1031

Hollers1031 said:


> Here is one more picture of 3 choices:
> 
> Top: .44, Color G, VS1, $4,210
> Middle: .42, Color H, VS1, $3,670
> Bottom: .47, Color H, VSS1, $4,680
> 
> All set in Rose Gold


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hollers1031 said:


> View attachment 5121431


In this picture I prefer the bottom.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

For size reference- in order from smallest to largest

.05 Sterling Silver
.14 yellow gold
.32 platinum
.43 pear in yellow gold


----------



## Hollers1031

AntiqueShopper said:


> For size reference- in order from smallest to largest
> 
> .05 Sterling Silver
> .14 yellow gold
> .32 platinum
> .43 pear in yellow gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132719


Modeling pic of pear?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hollers1031 said:


> Modeling pic of pear?


. Here you go


----------



## Hollers1031

AntiqueShopper said:


> . Here you go
> View attachment 5132730


Gorgeous I love it!!  I pick up my new dbty today!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hollers1031 said:


> Gorgeous I love it!!  I pick up my new dbty today!!!


Yay!  Congratulations! What did you end up getting?


----------



## Hollers1031

The .47 rose gold round dbty.  I will post a picture after I pick it up.  So exciting!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hollers1031 said:


> The .47 rose gold round dbty.  I will post a picture after I pick it up.  So exciting!!


Can’t wait to see


----------



## Hollers1031

Here she is….


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hollers1031 said:


> Here she is….


She looks beautiful on you!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Lightthesky

frenchyo8 said:


> I have had my DBTY platinum necklace since my wedding day 11//11/11.  I wear it everyday and it is in amazing shape!  Today I got one with a much bigger stone .62 (I believe), going to give the smaller one to my mother.  I am so happy!!
> 
> View attachment 4329108


Does your .62 poke and what is the length of the chain. Thanks


----------



## shillinggirl88

So I just picked up a sapphire/platinum color by the yard. The blue is pretty not real dark etc. Debating if I should consider exchanging for diamond by the yard to get that sparkle.
Thoughts? sapphire is .18 and a .17 diamond is basically same price. Or my store also has .12 diamond as well.


----------



## ugaugauga

shillinggirl88 said:


> So I just picked up a sapphire/platinum color by the yard. The blue is pretty not real dark etc. Debating if I should consider exchanging for diamond by the yard to get that sparkle.
> Thoughts? sapphire is .18 and a .17 diamond is basically same price. Or my store also has .12 diamond as well.


I would go for the diamond if its the same price  I love mine in .17! sparkles like crazy - and I have the one in RG (thicker bezel)


----------



## shillinggirl88

ugaugauga said:


> I would go for the diamond if its the same price  I love mine in .17! sparkles like crazy - and I have the one in RG (thicker bezel)


Thanks so much for your input. The only other thing is I do have a diamond solitaire pendant that’s .82 carats. It’s not bezel set so it’s different and not as delicate obviously. That’s why I was thinking the sapphire. Again the sapphire is a gorgeous blue but there’s something about that little sparkle


----------



## shillinggirl88

ugaugauga said:


> I would go for the diamond if its the same price  I love mine in .17! sparkles like crazy - and I have the one in RG (thicker bezel)


----------



## shillinggirl88

Ok back to store. Tried on .18 ct in platinum F color, VS2. It’s so sparkly! I’m conflicted.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

shillinggirl88 said:


> Ok back to store. Tried on .18 ct in platinum F color, VS2. It’s so sparkly! I’m conflicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265195
> View attachment 5265196


I like the sapphire better on you.  It has more presence


----------



## shillinggirl88

AntiqueShopper said:


> I like the sapphire better on you.  It has more presence


Thank you.  The sapphire is beautiful but something about the sparkle of a diamond....they are really the same size it appears they are the same in person.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thank you.  The sapphire is beautiful but something about the sparkle of a diamond....they are really the same size it appears they are the same in person.


I understand- I have a few DBTY pieces in diamonds and the diamonds do have beautiful sparkle.  However the sapphire has such a beautiful pop of color. It is a tough choice


----------



## shillinggirl88

AntiqueShopper said:


> I understand- I have a few DBTY pieces in diamonds and the diamonds do have beautiful sparkle.  However the sapphire has such a beautiful pop of color. It is a tough choice



Yes tough. (I should be so lucky that is is my tough choice  ) 

I am either going back to store today or tomorrow (we got snow so may wait) SA gave me 3 more diamond options.

Tried on (pictured above): .18 ct FVS2

19 EVVS1 $2050
.29 IVS1 $2280 
.25 FVS1 $2420

Looking at prices/size etc the .29 intrigues me with size / price compared to others.  I assume between .18/.19 compared to .29 would be a little noticeable???

SA mentioned to get really high quality color/clarity not necessary with pendant as you cannot see that closely.  I have diamond stud earrings that are I color, IF/VVS1 clarity and they sure sparkle.


----------



## Hollers1031

shillinggirl88 said:


> Yes tough. (I should be so lucky that is is my tough choice  )
> 
> I am either going back to store today or tomorrow (we got snow so may wait) SA gave me 3 more diamond options.
> 
> Tried on (pictured above): .18 ct FVS2
> 
> 19 EVVS1 $2050
> .29 IVS1 $2280
> .25 FVS1 $2420
> 
> Looking at prices/size etc the .29 intrigues me with size / price compared to others.  I assume between .18/.19 compared to .29 would be a little noticeable???
> 
> SA mentioned to get really high quality color/clarity not necessary with pendant as you cannot see that closely.  I have diamond stud earrings that are I color, IF/VVS1 clarity and they sure sparkle.


Very pretty.  My vote is for the diamond since it can go with more outfits. The blue sapphire is pretty.  I have a larger solitaire diamond necklace that I wear for more dressier occassions (.75).  I also have the tiffany dbtys (.21 plat, .26 yg, and .47 rg) in smaller sizes for everyday wear.  I would try on the various dbty necklaces and take pictures of each size to see what you like.  I personally would go for the .29 if you like it in person.  Most of my jewelry is white gold or plat, but in this style necklace I like the rg best with the thinner bezel option or yg already has the thin bezel.  I bought the plat and it can look darker on my skin whereas the rg and yg give it more of the floaty appearance I was looking for in this style. Good luck keep us posted!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Hollers1031 said:


> Very pretty.  My vote is for the diamond since it can go with more outfits. The blue sapphire is pretty.  I have a larger solitaire diamond necklace that I wear for more dressier occassions (.75).  I also have the tiffany dbtys (.21 plat, .26 yg, and .47 rg) in smaller sizes for everyday wear.  I would try on the various dbty necklaces and take pictures of each size to see what you like.  I personally would go for the .29 if you like it in person.  Most of my jewelry is white gold or plat, but in this style necklace I like the rg best with the thinner bezel option or yg already has the thin bezel.  I bought the plat and it can look darker on my skin whereas the rg and yg give it more of the floaty appearance I was looking for in this style. Good luck keep us posted!


Thanks so much for your input!  I too have the .82 ct prong set solitaire I posted earlier.  

I love white gold/platinum so I would definitely stick with.  

What are your thoughts on the color/clarity? What are yours?


----------



## Hollers1031

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thanks so much for your input!  I too have the .82 ct prong set solitaire I posted earlier.
> 
> I love white gold/platinum so I would definitely stick with.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the color/clarity? What are yours?


I have all different colors and clarities for my dbty necklaces:
-.21 platinum is E VVS1
-.26 yellow gold is G VS2
-.47 rose gold is H VVS1

I would have been happy with “I” color VS2 but that is what they had in inventory at the time for the size I was looking for (just under .50).  You can have them search for other specs in their inventory and they can ship them from another store and you can see in person.  I cannot see much of a difference in my stone colors personally.  For me, I had the associate line up the necklaces of various specs and not tell me which was which.  I kept picking the “H” color .47 stone over a “G” color .44 stone.  If you are not color sensitive I would go with the “I” stone for the size….my larger solitaire (non-Tiffany is an I color and I like it just as much).  When you try them on in the store one might be speak to you more.  For me I picked the one that sparkled to me the most…hope that helps!!!  Here is a picture of all 3 dbty necklaces below in outdoor lighting from left to right:  .21 plat, .26 yellow gold, and .47 rose gold (I bought them in that order and kept going bigger - diamond shrinkage is real).  The .29 is a good size for layering and stand alone wear.  The size is right below .30 where they will increase the price threshold.  My phone might be reflecting in the diamond, but tried to capture it as best as I could…Ignore my dry hands …lol sorry.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

shillinggirl88 said:


> So I just picked up a sapphire/platinum color by the yard. The blue is pretty not real dark etc. Debating if I should consider exchanging for diamond by the yard to get that sparkle.
> Thoughts? sapphire is .18 and a .17 diamond is basically same price. Or my store also has .12 diamond as well.



Did you try both on in the store? If so why did you pick the sapphire?

Maybe you should go back and compare the two stones to make sure you make the right decision. 

Tiffany staff are wonderful, they should be able to help you make the best decision for you, it’s their job & they seem to want Lifetime clients. 

Have fun on you trip back!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Did you try both on in the store? If so why did you pick the sapphire?
> 
> Maybe you should go back and compare the two stones to make sure you make the right decision.
> 
> Tiffany staff are wonderful, they should be able to help you make the best decision for you, it’s their job & they seem to want Lifetime clients.
> 
> Have fun on you trip back!


Sapphire was backorder so not able to see. Thinking of this .29


----------



## Hollers1031

shillinggirl88 said:


> Sapphire was backorder so not able to see. Thinking of this .29


Love this!!!  What do you think?


----------



## shillinggirl88

Hollers1031 said:


> Love this!!!  What do you think?


I think I’ll probably exchange.
.29 IVS1 … my earrings are I in color so that doesn’t bother me.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Hollers1031 said:


> I have all different colors and clarities for my dbty necklaces:
> -.21 platinum is E VVS1
> -.26 yellow gold is G VS2
> -.47 rose gold is H VVS1
> 
> I would have been happy with “I” color VS2 but that is what they had in inventory at the time for the size I was looking for (just under .50).  You can have them search for other specs in their inventory and they can ship them from another store and you can see in person.  I cannot see much of a difference in my stone colors personally.  For me, I had the associate line up the necklaces of various specs and not tell me which was which.  I kept picking the “H” color .47 stone over a “G” color .44 stone.  If you are not color sensitive I would go with the “I” stone for the size….my larger solitaire (non-Tiffany is an I color and I like it just as much).  When you try them on in the store one might be speak to you more.  For me I picked the one that sparkled to me the most…hope that helps!!!  Here is a picture of all 3 dbty necklaces below in outdoor lighting from left to right:  .21 plat, .26 yellow gold, and .47 rose gold (I bought them in that order and kept going bigger - diamond shrinkage is real).  The .29 is a good size for layering and stand alone wear.  The size is right below .30 where they will increase the price threshold.  My phone might be reflecting in the diamond, but tried to capture it as best as I could…Ignore my dry hands …lol sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266647


Thank you for the very detailed reply and the pictures! Very helpful!  I still haven't done anything.  I love the diamond but holding back just because I have got a diamond solitaire but more substantial.


----------



## shillinggirl88

So went back and got the .29 IVS1.

It’s a great size but still wondering should I have opted for .25 FVS1 for $240 more??? To get a better color?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

shillinggirl88 said:


> So went back and got the .29 IVS1.
> 
> It’s a great size but still wondering should I have opted for .25 FVS1 for $240 more??? To get a better color?



I would go with the one you bought. At that size, I don't think you would see a difference unless you are very color sensitive.

Congrats!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I would go with the one you bought. At that size, I don't think you would see a difference unless you are very color sensitive.
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you! 
That was my instinct and the sales associate kept guiding me that way. saying best value etc.

Here it is with the four prong setting I have that’s .82 carats. And I believe that one is an HVS2


----------



## Hollers1031

shillinggirl88 said:


> So went back and got the .29 IVS1.
> 
> It’s a great size but still wondering should I have opted for .25 FVS1 for $240 more??? To get a better color?


I think it would be hard to tell the difference in color.  I would go with the one you got.  Did you try both on?  Could you tell a difference? Or did one necklace speak to you more? I think you made a good choice!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Hollers1031 said:


> I think it would be hard to tell the difference in color.  I would go with the one you got.  Did you try both on?  Could you tell a difference? Or did one necklace speak to you more? I think you made a good choice!


I’m sure you are right. I looked at 4 together and only difference I could tell was the smaller s larger.

I completely over analyze everything and this is no different!  The thing is where I purchased my diamond earrings and engagement ring we were encouraged to view thru loop and also look at GIA certificates. With Tiffany you don’t see that and no looping.
Maybe If both I wouldn’t be overthinking more.

I was told the certificate would be sent to me in 1-2 weeks. Anyone know how they are sent?


----------



## viewwing

shillinggirl88 said:


> I’m sure you are right. I looked at 4 together and only difference I could tell was the smaller s larger.
> 
> I completely over analyze everything and this is no different!  The thing is where I purchased my diamond earrings and engagement ring we were encouraged to view thru loop and also look at GIA certificates. With Tiffany you don’t see that and no looping.
> Maybe If both I wouldn’t be overthinking more.
> 
> I was told the certificate would be sent to me in 1-2 weeks. Anyone know how they are sent?


They are sent thru the mail. It comes in a blue folder. I hope you took a look at it thru the computer before you purchased it, to know the full specs. You were probably encouraged to Look at the certs  at GIA cos it was a bigger diamond that was graded. I do that when purchasing bigger ones at tiffany too, just to make sure I know what I’m getting. For those smaller ones, not so much as it’s not clear to the naked eye.


----------



## shillinggirl88

viewwing said:


> They are sent thru the mail. It comes in a blue folder. I hope you took a look at it thru the computer before you purchased it, to know the full specs. You were probably encouraged to Look at the certs  at GIA cos it was a bigger diamond that was graded. I do that when purchasing bigger ones at tiffany too, just to make sure I know what I’m getting. For those smaller ones, not so much as it’s not clear to the naked eye.



Do you mean they should offer you the certificate on their computer? I wasn’t offered that as option and maybe if case I should have pushed. I have when purchasing other diamond jewelry.

I may have to see what I think when it arrives…

Thank you.


----------



## viewwing

shillinggirl88 said:


> Do you mean they should offer you the certificate on their computer? I wasn’t offered that as option and maybe if case I should have pushed. I have when purchasing other diamond jewelry.
> 
> I may have to see what I think when it arrives…
> 
> Thank you.


They don’t usually offer to show u unless you ask. the first time I purchased a solitaire from them, I didn’t check. And I was shocked to see it had fluorescence (an absolute no for me) when I received the cert in the mail! I went back to have it exchanged. during the exchange, I asked to see the full specs on the system before I agreed to it.


----------



## shillinggirl88

viewwing said:


> They don’t usually offer to show u unless you ask. the first time I purchased a solitaire from them, I didn’t check. And I was shocked to see it had fluorescence (an absolute no for me) when I received the cert in the mail! I went back to have it exchanged. during the exchange, I asked to see the full specs on the system before I agreed to it.


Thanks so much! I stay away from fluorescence too! Hopefully I’ll get certificate soon. As if not completely what I expected I will exchange.


----------



## kaputnik

canyongirl said:


> Beautiful necklaces ladies.  I adore the yellow gold!
> 
> Here's my sterling 3 stone.  .09 Carats.



Beautiful!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Curious…anyone purchase dbty from Fashionphile? I feel they are trustworthy but curious! TIA


----------



## AntiqueShopper

shillinggirl88 said:


> Curious…anyone purchase dbty from Fashionphile? I feel they are trustworthy but curious! TIA


I’ve purchased a CBTY 5 stone aquamarine and platinum bracelet. It was in great condition.


----------



## shillinggirl88

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’ve purchased a CBTY 5 stone aquamarine and platinum bracelet. It was in great condition.



Thank you! I’m looking at a few things on there now. I’ve only sold to them never purchased. They are great about sending etc pictures.


----------



## merekat703

shillinggirl88 said:


> Curious…anyone purchase dbty from Fashionphile? I feel they are trustworthy but curious! TIA


Yes, I bought a platinum dbty on Fashionphile. Excellent purchase.


----------



## shillinggirl88

So I had purchased a DBTY pendant in store and guess naïve and didn’t think to ask if they could have other options shipped in and didn’t ask to see complete specs. The pendant was pretty but I’ve always wanted a diamond piece with better color/clarity. 

For that reason I exchanged for similar size but upgraded the quality of the 4 Cs. 

.28 ct in platinum E/VVS1 triple excellent and no fluorescence! Probably silly of me but it definitely looks more white and sparkly than the first one that was I/VS1


----------



## Shopgirl1996

shillinggirl88 said:


> So I had purchased a DBTY pendant in store and guess naïve and didn’t think to ask if they could have other options shipped in and didn’t ask to see complete specs. The pendant was pretty but I’ve always wanted a diamond piece with better color/clarity.
> 
> For that reason I exchanged for similar size but upgraded the quality of the 4 Cs.
> 
> .28 ct in platinum E/VVS1 triple excellent and no fluorescence! Probably silly of me but it definitely looks more white and sparkly than the first one that was I/VS1



Looks beautiful! All that matters is that you love it!


----------



## Yulimar

yokean1 said:


> Recently bought mine RG 0.14 carat and shorten to 15 inch length. Pendant dimension 5mm. Very teeny tiny little diamond. When seeing in front of the mirror, doesn't feel its shiny. When taking a picture, the shiny pops up.
> 
> 
> You can also see from the side of DBTY, no poking. Comfortable wear and sleep and shower. The pendant always sit at the centre without moving. Thanks to the RG bezel setting.
> 
> 
> Love the YG chain and it blends well with my skin tone but not comfortable wear. I can feel the poke and my neck has turn to reddish. For those sensitive skin, suggest you to take RG without regret. Hope these pics help for your selection.


Your post is a live saver! Will be gifting this exact one!


----------



## aclark94

Friends, I need advice! I can’t decide on gold or platinum. I have a .12 in platinum but want to upgrade. What looks better on my skin? The platinum here is .24 and gold is .23. I like both! I would like opinion on length too. I think I’d get it lengthened to at least 18, if not 18.5. My .12 is 19”


----------



## shillinggirl88

aclark94 said:


> Friends, I need advice! I can’t decide on gold or platinum. I have a .12 in platinum but want to upgrade. What looks better on my skin? The platinum here is .24 and gold is .23. I like both! I would like opinion on length too. I think I’d get it lengthened to at least 18, if not 18.5. My .12 is 19”


Id love to help but I don’t see any pictures


----------



## Aporchuk

Will you post the pics, please? 



aclark94 said:


> Friends, I need advice! I can’t decide on gold or platinum. I have a .12 in platinum but want to upgrade. What looks better on my skin? The platinum here is .24 and gold is .23. I like both! I would like opinion on length too. I think I’d get it lengthened to at least 18, if not 18.5. My .12 is 19”


----------



## aclark94

Yikes! Thought I posted!


----------



## shillinggirl88

aclark94 said:


> Yikes! Thought I posted!


They both look nice. I guess I’m partial to platinum. (Since I just purchased one myself) are the specs of the diamonds same?


----------



## aclark94

shillinggirl88 said:


> They both look nice. I guess I’m partial to platinum. (Since I just purchased one myself) are the specs of the diamonds same?


Thank you for the insight! The platinum is .24 I vvsi and gold is .23 H vs2. Here’s another pic. And a pic of my .12 plat at 19 inches.


----------



## Aporchuk

They both look nice on you. I prefer the gold one. I like how the metal color blends with your skin tone. And since you already have a platinum, I would get a goone.
When it comes to the length, I would keep it shorter, at 16 or 17. I like that look better. And also you can stack your platinum and gold necklaces together.
Good luck deciding! Let us know what you get!



aclark94 said:


> Thank you for the insight! The platinum is .24 I vvsi and gold is .23 H vs2. Here’s another pic. And a pic of my .12 plat at 19 inches.


----------



## shillinggirl88

aclark94 said:


> Thank you for the insight! The platinum is .24 I vvsi and gold is .23 H vs2. Here’s another pic. And a pic of my .12 plat at 19 inches.


Did you decide?


----------



## aclark94

shillinggirl88 said:


> Did you decide?


I’m thinking platinum just because I am so used to wearing my .12 and would just LOVE a bigger size (but .4 is too big in my opinion). Now, I can’t decide on .24 or .26 carat and the length. I’m thinking 17.5 or 18 inches. I want to be able to wear it every day but not be overwhelming.


----------



## shillinggirl88

aclark94 said:


> I’m thinking platinum just because I am so used to wearing my .12 and would just LOVE a bigger size (but .4 is too big in my opinion). Now, I can’t decide on .24 or .26 carat and the length. I’m thinking 17.5 or 18 inches. I want to be able to wear it every day but not be overwhelming.


Mine is a .28 and love the size! How long is your current one? I love the 16 inch I and I think your current is longer. That would be nice mix.


----------



## aclark94

shillinggirl88 said:


> Mine is a .28 and love the size! How long is your current one? I love the 16 inch I and I think your current is longer. That would be nice mix.


Awesome! Your .28 is gorgeous!! Do you feel its a good every day size? Yes, my .12 is 19” and I know I want it shorter than that. I know 16 is too short on my frame but 19 is too long. 17.5-18 seems pretty flattering on me. This is a 16” (pendant, not dbty—solitaire on a chain) and my 19” dbty together for reference. So appreciate your insight!


----------



## shillinggirl88

aclark94 said:


> Awesome! Your .28 is gorgeous!! Do you feel its a good every day size? Yes, my .12 is 19” and I know I want it shorter than that. I know 16 is too short on my frame but 19 is too long. 17.5-18 seems pretty flattering on me. This is a 16” (pendant, not dbty—solitaire on a chain) and my 19” dbty together for reference. So appreciate your insight!



Yes it’s a great size for every day wear!

Those lengths look great together. I think 16 inch looks good. Maybe if you feel too short 17?


----------



## aclark94

shillinggirl88 said:


> Yes it’s a great size for every day wear!
> 
> Those lengths look great together. I think 16 inch looks good. Maybe if you feel too short 17?


Thank you! Agreed- 17 would still be a great length I think. And wouldn’t get lost in different types of shirts


----------



## aclark94

aclark94 said:


> Thank you! Agreed- 17 would still be a great length I think. And wouldn’t get lost in different types of shirts





shillinggirl88 said:


> Yes it’s a great size for every day wear!
> 
> Those lengths look great together. I think 16 inch looks good. Maybe if you feel too short 17?


Also another pic when my .12 was just at 17.5 inches (I got it sized twice ) so I’m wondering if 17 or 17.5 would look good with a .26 carat


----------



## shillinggirl88

aclark94 said:


> Also another pic when my .12 was just at 17.5 inches (I got it sized twice ) so I’m wondering if 17 or 17.5 would look good with a .26 carat


That is nice length and you’ll layer with the .12?


----------



## aclark94

shillinggirl88 said:


> That is nice length and you’ll layer with the .12?


I would probably wear the larger one on its own


----------



## shillinggirl88

aclark94 said:


> I would probably wear the larger one on its own


Sounds like a perfect size/length! I think a solitaire around .25 is great on its own. And you cannot tell much difference give or take a point or two.


----------



## aclark94

shillinggirl88 said:


> Sounds like a perfect size/length! I think a solitaire around .25 is great on its own. And you cannot tell much difference give or take a point or two.


I’d love your advice! I found a .31 platinum that has been extended to 17” on eBay and looked up the serial number and it’s authentic. It’s color g and ssv2. Do you think .31 would be too big on me? I want a dainty piece I can wear everyday but not too small (for me that’s anything below .22 at this point). I am thinking about snagging it but wonder if .31 or .24-.26 would be better.


----------



## shillinggirl88

aclark94 said:


> I’d love your advice! I found a .31 platinum that has been extended to 17” on eBay and looked up the serial number and it’s authentic. It’s color g and ssv2. Do you think .31 would be too big on me? I want a dainty piece I can wear everyday but not too small (for me that’s anything below .22 at this point). I am thinking about snagging it but wonder if .31 or .24-.26 would be better.



I don’t think there would be much visual difference. If you can check measurements that may help.

Thanks!


----------



## aclark94

Does anyone have a .31 pla or yg they can show and also model? I want a big upgrade from my .12 and I want something that will be an everyday piece - I will lengthen to 17 or 18”. I thought around .26 would be great but then saw a .31 used and am wondering if that would be too big on me or perfect?


----------



## shillinggirl88

aclark94 said:


> Does anyone have a .31 pla or yg they can show and also model? I want a big upgrade from my .12 and I want something that will be an everyday piece - I will lengthen to 17 or 18”. I thought around .26 would be great but then saw a .31 used and am wondering if that would be too big on me or perfect?


I found approximate measurements for round cut diamonds if this helps at all. 

I would suspect between .26 and .31 you would not notice much difference but don’t have examples unfortunately.  I do love my .28 which is in the middle!


----------



## aclark94

ximin98 said:


> I had a white gold necklace extended by 2 inches in the US and I believe it was $100





shillinggirl88 said:


> I found approximate measurements for round cut diamonds if this helps at all.
> 
> I would suspect between .26 and .31 you would not notice much difference but don’t have examples unfortunately.  I do love my .28 which is in the middle!


thank you!! This is super helpful. Do you have modeling pics with how it looks with shirts around the neckline?


----------



## shillinggirl88

aclark94 said:


> thank you!! This is super helpful. Do you have modeling pics with how it looks with shirts around the neckline?


No sure you may want further away?


----------



## aclark94

shillinggirl88 said:


> No sure you may want further away?


Gorgeous and thank you! Yes, a little further would be helpful too. Thanks so much!


----------



## shillinggirl88

aclark94 said:


> Gorgeous and thank you! Yes, a little further would be helpful too. Thanks so much!


----------



## aclark94

Thank you!! It looks like a great size on you. And that’s .29?


----------



## shillinggirl88

aclark94 said:


> Thank you!! It looks like a great size on you. And that’s .29?



It’s a .28. Lovely stand alone size!


----------



## KayCey

I have the DBTY 5 diamond in YG .43 total ct weight.  I also just got a solitaire in YG .29 carat G color VS2.  I initially purchased a .17 but decided to go up to the .29 and I love it!  It's currently 16" but I might lengthen it to 17".


----------



## aclark94

KayCey said:


> I have the DBTY 5 diamond in YG .43 total ct weight.  I also just got a solitaire in YG .29 carat G color VS2.  I initially purchased a .17 but decided to go up to the .29 and I love it!  It's currently 16" but I might lengthen it to 17".
> View attachment 5326145
> View attachment 5326146


Absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for sharing  do you wear the 5 stone often? I personally like a necklace longer on me, so I prefer 17” +


----------



## KayCey

aclark94 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for sharing  do you wear the 5 stone often? I personally like a necklace longer on me, so I prefer 17” +



Thanks! I have been wearing the 5 stone more often than the solitaire.  It's very light and comfortable so I just leave it on for days on end.  I don't layer them together but I do layer each one with other necklaces.


----------



## aclark94

I *really* appreciate all the advice and photos on here. I went to the Tiffany store and am glad I did. I realized .31 (what I was looking at on eBay) is just a little big for what I want. I tried on a plat .24 and yg .23 and LOVED them. I just got a promotion and kind of want a pl and a gold  and think I may just save a little longer. Might look at a .25 yg. Just wanted to share and get thoughts. I want two necklaces I can wear with anything, that are dainty but give a big enough sparkle to add something. And I think I want it longer- 17 or 17.5. I have a 18” chain in some photos for reference. I love this forum!


----------



## California9Diamonds

KayCey said:


> I have the DBTY 5 diamond in YG .43 total ct weight.  I also just got a solitaire in YG .29 carat G color VS2.  I initially purchased a .17 but decided to go up to the .29 and I love it!  It's currently 16" but I might lengthen it to 17".
> View attachment 5326145
> View attachment 5326146


I'm thinking of getting the .29.  It looks great on you!


----------



## atryinghusband

Just bought the .20 GVS1 DBTY pt and was wondering if it's too small.  The salesman mentioned anything below .18 don't have anything paperwork I chose the .20.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

atryinghusband said:


> Just bought the .20 GVS1 DBTY pt and was wondering if it's too small.  The salesman mentioned anything below .18 don't have anything paperwork I chose the .20.


DBTY are meant to be on the dainty side.  It would be a personal preference if it is too small.  Plus the body type of the person wearing it helps to determine if something is too dainty.  For me, a size 10 woman who is 5’3” it would look a little small on me.  I wear a .32 most of the time.  I save my .14 to layer.


----------



## California9Diamonds

atryinghusband said:


> Just bought the .20 GVS1 DBTY pt and was wondering if it's too small.  The salesman mentioned anything below .18 don't have anything paperwork I chose the .20.


Can you post a photo of you wearing it?


----------



## nicelynn

My DBTY (0.44ct I think) layered with one David Yurman piece.


----------



## QueenLa

For the owners of the multiple DBTY necklaces, do you find they stay in place better than the singles?  I have a .37 in platinum, and the diamond frequently ends up on my shoulder. Thanks!


----------



## KayCey

My 5 stone swings around just as much as my solitaire.


----------



## QueenLa

KayCey said:


> My 5 stone swings around just as much as my solitaire.


That’s what I was afraid of. I’m thinking of getting the 5 DBTY so at least a diamond will always be showing, even when it moves around. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skyqueen

I know this thread is about Tiffany but I have another idea. I was worried about getting a DBTY pendant for this reason. Having to adjust would drive me crazy! I had my jeweler make a 3 strand chain...1.40 tcw/18kt WG. Can be worn alone but I like it as a chain.
Worn with a Tiffany large cross, TN, and 3 tcw puffy heart. The diamonds are very small but add a lot of sparkle! Just a thought...


----------



## ehy210




----------



## susiefoo

Deleted.


----------



## California9Diamonds

ehy210 said:


> View attachment 5371730


very pretty on you


----------



## vivi24

I love stacking mine with my Tiffany initial gold necklace!


----------



## marie132

vivi24 said:


> I love stacking mine with my Tiffany initial gold necklace!
> View attachment 5408771


Very nice! Do the chains ever get tangled?


----------



## vivi24

marie132 said:


> Very nice! Do the chains ever get tangled?



Thanks! Sometimes they do a bit.


----------



## blueberryflats

Hello! First time poster here. I have been eyeing the platinum DBTY but keep waffling about price/value. (I was gifted an Elsa Peretti bean when I was a teenager that has held very sentimental value to me for years, but I am looking for a new classic/staple for this phase of my life.) Any thoughts about the Aurate dupes that come in 0.07 and 0.18? (https://auratenewyork.com/products/xl-diamond-bezel-necklace) Is the Tiffany craftsmanship worth it? I keep thinking maybe the quality of the chain and setting would be better, but maybe I’m overthinking.


----------



## QueenLa

blueberryflats said:


> Hello! First time poster here. I have been eyeing the platinum DBTY but keep waffling about price/value. (I was gifted an Elsa Peretti bean when I was a teenager that has held very sentimental value to me for years, but I am looking for a new classic/staple for this phase of my life.) Any thoughts about the Aurate dupes that come in 0.07 and 0.18? (https://auratenewyork.com/products/xl-diamond-bezel-necklace) Is the Tiffany craftsmanship worth it? I keep thinking maybe the quality of the chain and setting would be better, but maybe I’m overthinking.


I don’t know anything about Aurate but I feel that Tiffany craftsmanship is absolutely worth it!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

blueberryflats said:


> Hello! First time poster here. I have been eyeing the platinum DBTY but keep waffling about price/value. (I was gifted an Elsa Peretti bean when I was a teenager that has held very sentimental value to me for years, but I am looking for a new classic/staple for this phase of my life.) Any thoughts about the Aurate dupes that come in 0.07 and 0.18? (https://auratenewyork.com/products/xl-diamond-bezel-necklace) Is the Tiffany craftsmanship worth it? I keep thinking maybe the quality of the chain and setting would be better, but maybe I’m overthinking.


I love my Tiffany DBTY but it is a personal choice to determine if the price is worth it compared to similar designs found on the market.  I think you need to see it in person before you make that decision.


----------



## Hass

Beautiful. I have the same and love it


----------



## shillinggirl88

I’m still totally in love with my Tiffany DBTY pendant. Wear it nearly every day and it sparkles so much ❤️


----------



## mave33

Does anyone have a SS dbty? If so, do you wear it daily? Does it tarnish or do you find that by wearing it daily it doesn’t? Thanks!


----------



## mave33

SabiLyn said:


> yes, its the 18 inch silver chain, i think .05.
> and thank you!


It’s so pretty! Do you wear it daily? I’m just wondering about tarnishing? But maybe it’s not an issue if it’s worn all the time?


----------



## QueenLa

mave33 said:


> Does anyone have a SS dbty? If so, do you wear it daily? Does it tarnish or do you find that by wearing it daily it doesn’t? Thanks!


I used to have a SS DBTY but it tarnished so frequently that I wound up selling it. I did wear it everyday but took it off to sleep and shower.


----------



## mave33

Lara1982 said:


> I wanted to have one for sooo long and now I got if for christmas
> It's rose gold but the smallest diamond size
> 
> View attachment 2860765


So pretty! It’s perfect


----------



## intricateee

mave33 said:


> Does anyone have a SS dbty? If so, do you wear it daily? Does it tarnish or do you find that by wearing it daily it doesn’t? Thanks!


I have a SS dbty that I've never taken off for the past 3 years - still loving it and no tarnishing!


----------



## joseybird

Opinions on the smallest size where the diamond sparkle is very evident?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

QueenLa said:


> I used to have a SS DBTY but it tarnished so frequently that I wound up selling it. I did wear it everyday but took it off to sleep and shower.


I heard, but could be completely wrong that the acidity of your skin might cause tarnish. 

When I was a kid all my dress jewellery was silver & it tarnished badly & on to my party clothes. 

 Now back to silver as it suits my skin colour again & there is very little tarnish. I do keep my Tiffany items in their blue tarnish proof bags & give them a quick wipe if they are going away for a while. really no tarnish to speak off. 

Also started wearing my Navaho nugget silver & it doesn’t seem to tarnish either. 

Sorry not a particularly useful answer. 

Ask Tiffany, always found them helpful & charming even if you don’t always buy anything. 

Good luck!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

joseybird said:


> Opinions on the smallest size where the diamond sparkle is very evident?


IMHO the diamond in the smallest size does sparkle in the gold/platinum metals more than the silver.  The bezel on the silver is thicker and blocks some light.


----------



## mave33

RG .07! I tried to take the picture a bit further away to show the size. It is a tiny diamond but I love it and don’t even feel it on (which I like). I’d love to try a RG .14 too! If anyone has the RG .14 how does it feel on?


----------



## bibs76

Hello

Does anybody own the ruby version?  I already have the diamond version and want to pair it with the ruby version.  If you wear two,
 do they get tangled?

Many thanks


----------



## sweetpea33

I just bought a 3 diamond DBTY yg total 0.3c on Friday as a birthday gift to my daughter. The next day, one of the diamond dropped off. And she has not even worn the necklace yet *cry*. I was lucky to be able to find it under the sofa (thank goodness for the bling), but am so sad this happened . 

Does anyone know if the diamonds are glued on? I specifically asked the same question to the sales associate and was told they are not glued but somehow 'set' in the bezel? Will this happen frequently? I did not come across any chats that seem to indicate this is a common problem....so bummed


----------



## QueenLa

sweetpea33 said:


> I just bought a 3 diamond DBTY yg total 0.3c on Friday as a birthday gift to my daughter. The next day, one of the diamond dropped off. And she has not even worn the necklace yet *cry*. I was lucky to be able to find it under the sofa (thank goodness for the bling), but am so sad this happened .
> 
> Does anyone know if the diamonds are glued on? I specifically asked the same question to the sales associate and was told they are not glued but somehow 'set' in the bezel? Will this happen frequently? I did not come across any chats that seem to indicate this is a common problem....so bummed


That’s awful!  Glad you found the diamond. I have not had that happen to me. I have a plat .37 and never take it off.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

sweetpea33 said:


> I just bought a 3 diamond DBTY yg total 0.3c on Friday as a birthday gift to my daughter. The next day, one of the diamond dropped off. And she has not even worn the necklace yet *cry*. I was lucky to be able to find it under the sofa (thank goodness for the bling), but am so sad this happened .
> 
> Does anyone know if the diamonds are glued on? I specifically asked the same question to the sales associate and was told they are not glued but somehow 'set' in the bezel? Will this happen frequently? I did not come across any chats that seem to indicate this is a common problem....so bummed


I’m so sorry this happened.  I have never heard that happening before.  Was the bezel bent or not soldered closed?


----------



## sweetpea33

@QueenLa, @AntiqueShopper,
Thank you for your replies! Bezel is fine, not bent and fully enclosed. Here is a pic of the 'empty' bezel (sorry if it is not clear).

I went back to the store and asked to speak with someone more experienced/senior. Was told that diamond on bezel is actually more secured than those in claws. The bezel is actually concave and acts to secure/wrap around the crown (widest part) of the diamond that is convex/jutting out. Hope this makes sense? So based on that, I decided to stick to DBTY but just one diamond this time, rather than to insist on a full refund.

The store was able to locate one with the specs I wanted in another country and close to the original price I paid for as they supppsedly don't do refund. Was glad when they told me they would refund me the balance (less than USD 100, not much but probably that is why they were able to refund.). Regardless, very happy that they exercise such flexibility and willingness to ship in a piece and we were both able to resolve this then and there rather than drag it out.


----------



## QueenLa

sweetpea33 said:


> @QueenLa, @AntiqueShopper,
> Thank you for your replies! Bezel is fine, not bent and fully enclosed. Here is a pic of the 'empty' bezel (sorry if it is not clear).
> 
> I went back to the store and asked to speak with someone more experienced/senior. Was told that diamond on bezel is actually more secured than those in claws. The bezel is actually concave and acts to secure/wrap around the crown (widest part) of the diamond that is convex/jutting out. Hope this makes sense? So based on that, I decided to stick to DBTY but just one diamond this time, rather than to insist on a full refund.
> 
> The store was able to locate one with the specs I wanted in another country and close to the original price I paid for as they supppsedly don't do refund. Was glad when they told me they would refund me the balance (less than USD 100, not much but probably that is why they were able to refund.). Regardless, very happy that they exercise such flexibility and willingness to ship in a piece and we were both able to resolve this then and there rather than drag it out.


Glad to hear this!


----------



## Hannahbanana12

Hello guys! It’s been a while since I posted! I originally bought a .12 yellow gold DBTY back in 2018 I believe and absolutely adored it for a couple of years, but then cleaned out my jewelry collection and ended up selling it, which I don’t necessarily regret but I did adore that necklace! Wellll, flash forward to now, I recently graduated college and went into the healthcare field and I have been picking up a lot of overtime and quite literally working my butt off so I decided to treat myself and I just ordered a .17 rose gold DBTY today! I am so excited to receive it! When I originally ordered my .12 YG I had been considering the .17 RG but eventually decided against it, but I have always had a soft spot for the thicker bezel and the more pronounced “ears” and I recently fell in love with rose gold jewelry, so much so that along with the DBTY I also bought myself some rose gold and pearl studs as well as some BVLA which if you didn’t know makes really beautiful solid gold body jewelry for some of the ear piercings that I have! Anyways, I thought I should post again because I have always loved this forum and when I was deciding on what DBTY to purchase this time I re-read through the entire chat again, LOL! I will post pictures when I receive it, it is currently being lengthened


----------



## Hannahbanana12

I know for a fact that back in 2018 I saw a picture that someone had posted of a RG .17 next to a RG .14 so that you could see the difference and now I can’t find that picture for the life of me. Anyone have that picture, or would be able to take a picture like this? Thank you!


----------



## Hannahbanana12

I found the picture, so I am reposting it in case anyone else was curious! I personally feel like I can see a difference between the .14 and the .17, and I’m glad I went with the .17 RG


----------



## Hannahbanana12

Look what came today! My goodness is she perfect! Truly, nothing compares to a Tiffany Diamond! And they sent me one of the nice heavy Tiffany blue boxes with black velvet inside! I couldn’t be happier!


----------



## BPC

Hannahbanana12 said:


> View attachment 5441796
> 
> Look what came today! My goodness is she perfect! Truly, nothing compares to a Tiffany Diamond! And they sent me one of the nice heavy Tiffany blue boxes with black velvet inside! I couldn’t be happier!



Beautiful.
Can you post the size of the diamond? I'm debating getting one in RG.


----------



## Hannahbanana12

BPC said:


> Beautiful.
> Can you post the size of the diamond? I'm debating getting one in RG.


Thank you!  
This is the .17 RG, I will look for pictures of my .12 YG to compare! But honestly I think the .17RG is perfect, it’s noticeable but not flashy, and the thicker bezel is honestly gorgeous


----------



## Hannahbanana12

Sadly I don’t have very many good photos of just my .12 YG
Top (Burgundy scrubs) is my new .17 RG. I adore it, I think it is the perfect size. I love the thicker bezel and I think it has the perfect amount of presence on my frame. I am paler now (I stopped tanning and laying out) so I believe that the rose gold blends with my skin tone perfectly now, where as the YG blended in very nicely at the time (I had my YG back in 2017/18) 
Bottom (bare shoulders) is my .12 YG, I loved it at the time! Very dainty and pretty! 
Overall I am completely in love with the .17 RG! I hope this helped


----------



## Saffy12

I bought this dbty in ebay, and was told it was .12 ct. ( this is what i wanted as i have one that is approx. .25 and wanted to layer them). But it seems to be waaaayyy bigger?  I've compared it to my .41, and its about the same size.  It also appears to be very vintage, i know that no one can tell me its real, but does anyone see anything out of place that i missed?   It has a hand etched serial number, and the 2nd tag is blank, no "18k"?  Its only marked 18k on the clasp (or i should say i think it is marked 18k, its pretty worn).


----------



## AntiqueShopper

jenabd said:


> I bought this dbty in ebay, and was told it was .12 ct. ( this is what i wanted as i have one that is approx. .25 and wanted to layer them). But it seems to be waaaayyy bigger?  I've compared it to my .41, and its about the same size.  It also appears to be very vintage, i know that no one can tell me its real, but does anyone see anything out of place that i missed?   It has a hand etched serial number, and the 2nd tag is blank, no "18k"?  Its only marked 18k on the clasp (or i should say i think it is marked 18k, its pretty worn).
> 
> View attachment 5516184


So I have a vintage one in platinum from the 1990s which has the hand etched serial number.  Does it say Peretti on it?  Unfortunately the store wouldn’t be able to look up that serial number in their system to get sizing.

The original DBTY pieces did not come in sizes smaller than .30.  Based on the way the markings look in this picture I would think it is from the 1980s. I know DBTY did not had the same size variety back then as they do now.

  I am not sure when the .14 came out (mine is almost 20 years old) but it would more likely be that size than the .12 - which came out afterwards.  If it is measuring larger then you can view it as getting an excellent deal on more diamond weight.


----------



## Saffy12

AntiqueShopper said:


> So I have a vintage one in platinum from the 1990s which has the hand etched serial number.  Does it say Peretti on it?  Unfortunately the store wouldn’t be able to look up that serial number in their system to get sizing.
> 
> The original DBTY pieces did not come in sizes smaller than .30.  Based on the way the markings look in this picture I would think it is from the 1980s. I know DBTY did not had the same size variety back then as they do now.
> 
> I am not sure when the .14 came out (mine is almost 20 years old) but it would more likely be that size than the .12 - which came out afterwards.  If it is measuring larger then you can view it as getting an excellent deal on more diamond weight.


Thank you for your response! I have seen the hand etched serial numbers as well, on a 5 stone I used to have...but this one is confusing me bc of the lack of "750" on the tag.  The tags have "tiffany & co" and "peretti" on one tag, and the other is blank on pne side and the serial number on the other.  I used to have a vintage a 18k pear diamond dbty, and i believe that had one tag with tiffany and peretti on the same tag. I just wanted to be sure that this is in line with older dbtys. I want to send it in to tiffany for some much needed care, and i dont want to have any issues.  
Yes, if this is the real deal, i got a really great bargain. I paid a great price if it was .12!! I'm including a shot of the peretti mark,  and also of a size comparison between my "new" dbty (bottom) and my "old" dbty (top) which is approx .25 cts.


----------



## C.Love

Hi all, I’ve recently purchased a DBTY necklace secondhand but I realised the logo/tag part is stamped 18k instead of AU750. Anyone who has a 18k necklace would you be able to please show me a photo of your clasp area with the tags/ hallmark? 

Thank you ❤️


----------



## Saffy12

C.Love said:


> Hi all, I’ve recently purchased a DBTY necklace secondhand but I realised the logo/tag part is stamped 18k instead of AU750. Anyone who has a 18k necklace would you be able to please show me a photo of your clasp area with the tags/ hallmark?
> 
> Thank you ❤️


Hello!
I think this was more common on the older dbtys?  Does yours have the "bone" shaped tags, instead of the oval ones?  Can you post an image of the tag?  Seone might be able to answer better that way.
As you can see from my post above, my tags dont even have the gold content on them. Im pretty sure its real tho, bc the quality is there. But it can be so confusing!!


----------



## C.Love

Saffy12 said:


> Hello!
> I think this was more common on the older dbtys?  Does yours have the "bone" shaped tags, instead of the oval ones?  Can you post an image of the tag?  Seone might be able to answer better that way.
> As you can see from my post above, my tags dont even have the gold content on them. Im pretty sure its real tho, bc the quality is there. But it can be so confusing!!


Hi! Yes mine is the bone shape and it appears to have a hand etched serial number or something on it? Does anyone have an idea of what year this may have been from? Thank you!


----------



## Saffy12

C.Love said:


> Hi! Yes mine is the bone shape and it appears to have a hand etched serial number or something on it? Does anyone have an idea of what year this may have been from? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5575041


I would say yours is definitely older, probably at least 20 years old?  It looks to be in great condition tho, not like mine in the pics above.  That poor thing needs some rehab!! 

I actually prefer the "bone" tags, all 4 of my dbtys have them.  Enjoy your necklace, its a beaut!! :smile


----------



## Saffy12

Hi again,
I have one more question for you ladies.  Im trying to make some decisions about necklace length before i send my older dbty for service.  I think i want to add one inch to it.  I got a one inch extender to try it out and with my smaller dbty it looks like this:
I dont want to add too much length, bc i will wear it solo more often, and i like it pretty short, as i believe they were intended to be. And i really dont want to shorten the smaller one, as it is the perfect length (i had it lengthened a few years ago).  But are the pendants too close when worn together?  Ive been wearing it pretty much all day this way, and so far they are not touching, but they come close...


----------



## QueenLa

Saffy12 said:


> Hi again,
> I have one more question for you ladies.  Im trying to make some decisions about necklace length before i send my older dbty for service.  I think i want to add one inch to it.  I got a one inch extender to try it out and with my smaller dbty it looks like this:
> I dont want to add too much length, bc i will wear it solo more often, and i like it pretty short, as i believe they were intended to be. And i really dont want to shorten the smaller one, as it is the perfect length (i had it lengthened a few years ago).  But are the pendants too close when worn together?  Ive been wearing it pretty much all day this way, and so far they are not touching, but they come close...
> 
> View attachment 5577028


I think they look great together!


----------



## Saffy12

QueenLa said:


> I think they look great together!


Thank you!!


----------



## Hollers1031

AntiqueShopper said:


> So I have a vintage one in platinum from the 1990s which has the hand etched serial number.  Does it say Peretti on it?  Unfortunately the store wouldn’t be able to look up that serial number in their system to get sizing.
> 
> The original DBTY pieces did not come in sizes smaller than .30.  Based on the way the markings look in this picture I would think it is from the 1980s. I know DBTY did not had the same size variety back then as they do now.
> 
> I am not sure when the .14 came out (mine is almost 20 years old) but it would more likely be that size than the .12 - which came out afterwards.  If it is measuring larger then you can view it as getting an excellent deal on more diamond weight.


----------



## Hollers1031

What were the original sizes when the dbty came out?  I have always wondered that…thanks!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hollers1031 said:


> What were the original sizes when the dbty came out?  I have always wondered that…thanks!


The original sizes were .30, .50, .75 and 1 carat.


----------



## Saffy12

AntiqueShopper said:


> The original sizes were .30, .50, .75 and 1 carat.


So interesting!!  My "new" one, if i had to guess, is .35-.40.  It's almost exactly the same diameter as my platinum .41 (i measured with a micrometer), but the metal on this newer gold one is a tiny bit thicker. I am hoping they had some leeway on those sizes, otherwise i may not have a real one....
 I have heard before that the small ones are newer, which makes me wonder when i see a small stone on an older chain for sale second hand.  A long time ago i posted on this thread about a 5 stone i purchased that was faked by using a real peretti chain, and putting non tiffany diamonds on it.  I wonder if this is done more often than i thought??  I certainly hope not.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Saffy12 said:


> So interesting!!  My "new" one, if i had to guess, is .35-.40.  It's almost exactly the same diameter as my platinum .41 (i measured with a micrometer), but the metal on this newer gold one is a tiny bit thicker. I am hoping they had some leeway on those sizes, otherwise i may not have a real one....
> I have heard before that the small ones are newer, which makes me wonder when i see a small stone on an older chain for sale second hand.  A long time ago i posted on this thread about a 5 stone i purchased that was faked by using a real peretti chain, and putting non tiffany diamonds on it.  I wonder if this is done more often than i thought??  I certainly hope not.


There was probably leeway.


----------



## escamillo

AntiqueShopper said:


> The original sizes were .30, .50, .75 and 1 carat.


Wow I never would have guessed that. I found an EP quote saying a solitaire was $89 in 1976 so I assumed they had to be tiny. What a steal!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

escamillo said:


> Wow I never would have guessed that. I found an EP quote saying a solitaire was $89 in 1976 so I assumed they had to be tiny. What a steal!


It was probably the .30 then. That was an excellent price!  Where can I find that deal now lol!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

escamillo said:


> Wow I never would have guessed that. I found an EP quote saying a solitaire was $89 in 1976 so I assumed they had to be tiny. What a steal!


According to an article from “The Adventurine” her jewelry line started at $89.  That includes silver pieces.  I’m assuming an Open Heart was around that price- which would make sense with inflation.


----------



## Saffy12

AntiqueShopper said:


> According to an article from “The Adventurine” her jewelry line started at $89.  That includes silver pieces.  I’m assuming an Open Heart was around that price- which would make sense with inflation.


I remember seeing a newspaper ad from the 60s for tiffany schlumberger eggs, and they were only $150 at that time, if i remember correctly.  And this ad was for the big ones!!!  Inflation is a B, lol.


----------



## escamillo

AntiqueShopper said:


> According to an article from “The Adventurine” her jewelry line started at $89.  That includes silver pieces.  I’m assuming an Open Heart was around that price- which would make sense with inflation.


I’m taking that article with a grain of salt because that $89 for the DBTY solitaire quote was from EP herself and is on the British Museum’s page for the DBTY’s in the museum’s collection. If we assume $89 was the price for a gold .30, then inflation explains less than half of the increase in retail price. The Open Heart would make much more sense inflation-wise, but something tells me this market is not rational


----------



## Saffy12

escamillo said:


> I’m taking that article with a grain of salt because that $89 for the DBTY solitaire quote was from EP herself and is on the British Museum’s page for the DBTY’s in the museum’s collection. If we assume $89 was the price for a gold .30, then inflation explains less than half of the increase in retail price. The Open Heart would make much more sense inflation-wise, but something tells me this market is not rational


Im pretty sure there was peretti jewelry in production prior to her colab with tiffany....maybe this explains the lower pricing?  I imagine the tiffany name would add a lot to the cost, even back then.  Ironically, whenever i see a peretti piece that is from the pre-tiffany era for auction, it is at an insanely high price!!!


----------



## escamillo

Saffy12 said:


> Im pretty sure there was peretti jewelry in production prior to her colab with tiffany....maybe this explains the lower pricing?


That would make sense, but her quote was about Tiffany in particular:


> In 1974, when I began to work with Tiffany, I was tempted but shy about working with precious stones. I'd never done it before. *The personality of even a 0.3 carat diamond is strong* ... My objective is to design according to one's financial possibilities. Then the rest was easy. *Tiffany sold, in 1976, a single diamond on a gold chain for $89. *Adding different sizes - one carat being the biggest - my creations became 'Diamonds by the Yard' (Elsa Peretti, 1990).


----------



## Saffy12

escamillo said:


> That would make sense, but her quote was about Tiffany in particular:


So interesting!!  The article even seems to refer to what @AntiqueShopper  says about .30 being the smallest size at the time.  $89 for a  .30 ct., seems crazy, but that does seem to be what the article is saying.  I would love to know more about tiffany pricing in the 60s and 70s!


----------



## escamillo

Saffy12 said:


> So interesting!!  The article even seems to refer to what @AntiqueShopper  says about .30 being the smallest size at the time.  $89 for a  .30 ct., seems crazy, but that does seem to be what the article is saying.  I would love to know more about tiffany pricing in the 60s and 70s!


Same! Would love to browse an old catalog


----------



## escamillo

Saffy12 said:


> So interesting!!  The article even seems to refer to what @AntiqueShopper  says about .30 being the smallest size at the time.  $89 for a  .30 ct., seems crazy, but that does seem to be what the article is saying.  I would love to know more about tiffany pricing in the 60s and 70s!


I think I found the answer. After her death, Christie’s published a tribute to Peretti’s work. In it, they note of the DBTY:


> In fact, so popular did the necklace become that *the firm felt obliged to raise the price* to ensure it retained something of its exclusivity.


I couldn’t find shots from the 1976 catalog, but interestingly the Schlumberger sixteen stone ring has tracked inflation based on its 1983 catalog price (“shrinkflation” of the design notwithstanding). So the price increase Christie’s referenced may explain the large delta for DBTY in 1976 vs. today.


----------



## Saffy12

escamillo said:


> I think I found the answer. After her death, Christie’s published a tribute to Peretti’s work. In it, they note of the DBTY:
> 
> I couldn’t find shots from the 1976 catalog, but interestingly the Schlumberger sixteen stone ring has tracked inflation based on its 1983 catalog price (“shrinkflation” of the design notwithstanding). So the price increase Christie’s referenced may explain the large delta for DBTY in 1976 vs. today.


Excellent sleuthing!! 
The part about being "obliged" to raise the price makes me chuckle tho.  It wasnt that the company wanted to make more money on a popular product, oh no...
Is the inflation for the 16 stone ring similar?  This is all so facinating.....i want a time machine to go back to 1976 (I was 3 then, i didnt know then, haha!)


----------



## escamillo

Saffy12 said:


> Is the inflation for the 16 stone ring similar?


Since 1983 at least, the price of the 16 stone ring has basically tracked inflation (1983 price was $3900). It’s not a huge increase over just inflation like the DBTY. But I’ve read on TPF that the vintage design was heavier and more solid than what you can purchase in store today. Harder to cut corners on a design like DBTY so that may explain some of the “excess” price increase.


----------



## Saffy12

escamillo said:


> Since 1983 at least, the price of the 16 stone ring has basically tracked inflation (1983 price was $3900). It’s not a huge increase over just inflation like the DBTY. But I’ve read on TPF that the vintage design was heavier and more solid than what you can purchase in store today. Harder to cut corners on a design like DBTY so that may explain some of the “excess” price increase.


True!  My "new" one that seems extremely vintage is almost identical to my other one, which is probably from the early 2000s.  The bezel is a tiny bit thicker on the older one, but the weight is the same.  They couldn't cut corners on something that was designed to be light and thin.  
After your last post, I went looking for vintage ads, and while i couldnt find any pricing, i found this one form the 70s on google. Isnt it gorgeous??


----------



## kiramisu

Hello,

I have two type of clasp. What one is older?
On one there is « 18K - Tiffany&Co. - Perreti ». Another is « Tiffany&Co. - Peretti - scratched numbers ». 

Thank you


----------



## Saffy12

kiramisu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have two type of clasp. What one is older?
> On one there is « 18K - Tiffany&Co. - Perreti ». Another is « Tiffany&Co. - Peretti - scratched numbers ».
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5582964
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582965


Does one of them have "tiffany" and "peretti" in the same tag? If so, I would guess that that one is older.  My older vintage one is like this.


----------



## mave33

This is interesting, this new one has the carat size etched on the tag near the clasp.


----------



## Saffy12

mave33 said:


> This is interesting, this new one has the carat size etched on the tag near the clasp.
> 
> View attachment 5583172


Finally!!!  No more guessing!


----------



## kiramisu

Saffy12 said:


> Does one of them have "tiffany" and "peretti" in the same tag? If so, I would guess that that one is older.  My older vintage one is like this.


Thanks for your reply!
It does! Difference in scratched numbers and 18K notation. One has 18K but not number, other has scratched numbers but no 18K or 750


----------



## shillinggirl88

I am looking at adding maybe a DBTY bracelet, a solitaire bracelet or a Jazz diamond ring. Tried options on today at the store.  What do you think?  I would like to maybe try a DBTY with more diamonds - tried the 3 diamond version.

I hadn’t considered the solitaire double chain but SA was trying to steer me that way.


----------



## escamillo

shillinggirl88 said:


> I am looking at adding maybe a DBTY bracelet, a solitaire bracelet or a Jazz diamond ring. Tried options on today at the store.  What do you think?  I would like to maybe try a DBTY with more diamonds - tried the 3 diamond version.
> 
> I hadn’t considered the solitaire double chain but SA was trying to steer me that way.



I can’t help because I think they all look great, but I particularly like the solitaire. I would definitely try on the five stone DBTY before you decide.


----------



## shillinggirl88

escamillo said:


> I can’t help because I think they all look great, but I particularly like the solitaire. I would definitely try on the five stone DBTY before you decide.


Thank you! Yes between bracelets the SA was steering me to that one. Price wise and I think style. It would be more difficult to get on as it’s only 6.25” in length and DBTY is 7”.   I don’t really want to pay price of 5 stone and I guess not sure they had one.

I was shocked when I asked if they had any Jazz pieces left and they had the ring I was considering! Someone had on hold but decided against it.

I was looking at purchasing something from Fashionphile I’ve had previous good experiences….but something nice about buying direct etc.


----------



## escamillo

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thank you! Yes between bracelets the SA was steering me to that one. Price wise and I think style. It would be more difficult to get on as it’s only 6.25” in length and DBTY is 7”.   I don’t really want to pay price of 5 stone and I guess not sure they had one.


If you like the solitaire you could probably have the chain lengthened.  I just did that with a new double chain piece and they charged the same price as to lengthen a single chain.


----------



## Saffy12

kiramisu said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> It does! Difference in scratched numbers and 18K notation. One has 18K but not number, other has scratched numbers but no 18K or 750


Thats exactly like mine!! No 18k at all, only a scratched #. @AntiqueShopper  said they are probably from the 80s. Would you mind posting pics of everything, including the diamond?  I want to see if its the same as mine.  I was worried if it was real or not. I will post some as well, so we can compare, if u want.


----------



## Saffy12

kiramisu said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> It does! Difference in scratched numbers and 18K notation. One has 18K but not number, other has scratched numbers but no 18K or 750


Heres some pics of mine....


----------



## blueberryflats

Hi! Do you all think it is worth the extra $$ to go with a 0.20 Ct with an individual diamond report (D, IF) versus getting an 0.17 without? I didn’t realize that below 0.2 there is no individual report - unless I misunderstood the SA? I didn’t think to even try on the 0.17 since I’d just tried and looked at the 0.20, but am just now realizing the price jump now that I’m home. Thanks!


----------



## escamillo

blueberryflats said:


> Hi! Do you all think it is worth the extra $$ to go with a 0.20 Ct with an individual diamond report (D, IF) versus getting an 0.17 without? I didn’t realize that below 0.2 there is no individual report - unless I misunderstood the SA? I didn’t think to even try on the 0.17 since I’d just tried and looked at the 0.20, but am just now realizing the price jump now that I’m home. Thanks!


Hopefully someone more knowledgeable chimes in, but I would think a good chunk of that price difference would be the D/IF specs. If you want a perfect diamond, then it could definitely be “worth it” to you. Likewise, if you care about specs, then it’s probably worth the premium to be able to compare graded diamonds vs. smaller stones without certificates.


----------



## shillinggirl88

blueberryflats said:


> Hi! Do you all think it is worth the extra $$ to go with a 0.20 Ct with an individual diamond report (D, IF) versus getting an 0.17 without? I didn’t realize that below 0.2 there is no individual report - unless I misunderstood the SA? I didn’t think to even try on the 0.17 since I’d just tried and looked at the 0.20, but am just now realizing the price jump now that I’m home. Thanks!


I think it is anything pendant with diamond .18 ct and over you get a diamond certificate.  Personally I went back and forth when deciding but I like having the certificate.  D, IF is about the best unless you find flawless diamond.  You could lower the grades a bit to save.  They should be able to search for the specs you want.  I ended up with a .28 ct E, VVS1 and love it.  I feel like with the great color it glows.

BTW I am looking at matching earrings.  If I get .38 ct E VVS1 they are $3390 if I go with a D, IF they are $4570 so HUGE jump.


----------



## kiramisu

Hi 

Is it possible to determine approximate carat number by photo? size is about 5mmx8mm


----------



## Dora Baby

No that is not possible. Best thing you can do is bring it into a store but even then they won’t be able to tell you much.


----------



## klcar1

How delicate is the chain in dbty? Has anyone had any issues of breaking or snapping, i have a diamond ne klace from another jeweller that broke easily. Just wondering if the tiffany is the same. I have two young kids and wondering if 8 should avoid wearing it when im with them.


----------



## mave33

Julezah said:


> I wish they were marked in some way! It would help with the peace of mind.



The news ones have the carat weight etched on the clasp! Finally no more guessing!!


----------



## Lvgirl101

aclark94 said:


> I’d love your advice! I found a .31 platinum that has been extended to 17” on eBay and looked up the serial number and it’s authentic. It’s color g and ssv2. Do you think .31 would be too big on me? I want a dainty piece I can wear everyday but not too small (for me that’s anything below .22 at this point). I am thinking about snagging it but wonder if .31 or .24-.26 would be better.


Hi there , can you please tell me how to look up the serial number.  I’m considering buying one from eBay and would love to know the carat.  Thank you


----------



## dmenesq

I recently purchased a dbty necklace for my daughter. We now realize that she would prefer a longer chain length than 16".  I have considered purchasing a necklace extender of possibly up to four inches with a jump ring that would give her flexibility if she wanted to layer with another necklace.  However, since the pendant is attached on both sides to the necklace as opposed to dangling from it, I am a little concerned that extending the length of the necklace might affect the way the pendant "hangs" and make it look wonky or off-center.  I have even wondered whether two 2-inch extenders might be better than a single longer extender for keeping the balance or symmetry.  Does anyone have any experience with extenders and the dbty or possibly another "fixed" pendant?


----------



## Saffy12

dmenesq said:


> I recently purchased a dbty necklace for my daughter. We now realize that she would prefer a longer chain length than 16".  I have considered purchasing a necklace extender of possibly up to four inches with a jump ring that would give her flexibility if she wanted to layer with another necklace.  However, since the pendant is attached on both sides to the necklace as opposed to dangling from it, I am a little concerned that extending the length of the necklace might affect the way the pendant "hangs" and make it look wonky or off-center.  I have even wondered whether two 2-inch extenders might be better than a single longer extender for keeping the balance or symmetry.  Does anyone have any experience with extenders and the dbty or possibly another "fixed" pendant?


When Tiffany does the work, they add chain to both sides of the pendant, so you don't have to worry about wonkiness. 
I am getting ready to send out my own dbty for an extension.  I am adding 1 inch (1/2 inch to each side) and I am considering adding a jump ring 1/2 inch down in the chain so I can wear it shorter when it's worn alone. 
Also, I recommend going to Amazon and buying a set of extenders (mine was 1 inch, 2 inch and 3 inch). It really helped me decide what length I wanted.


----------



## dmenesq

Is there any time limit after purchase for having Tiffany do the work?  I understand there is a charge for the extension.  I think the test extenders may be a good idea to see the best length.


----------



## Saffy12

dmenesq said:


> Is there any time limit after purchase for having Tiffany do the work?  I understand there is a charge for the extension.  I think the test extenders may be a good idea to see the best length.


Yes the extenders were my mom's idea, and it was the best!! They only cost me like $7 and saved me what might have been an expensive mistake. I would not reccomend it as a permanent solution tho.  I wouldn't trust mystery metal with an expensive necklace! 
I dont think there is any time frame at all for this work.  The necklace I am sending in is super vintage. If you bought it super recently, I would call and see if they can waive some of the cost.  It never hurts to ask!
That said, I'm not gonna lie, the cost is going to be double of what it would cost for a regular chain, because the have to open both sides.  Then you have to pay for the material, whether it be gold, platinum, or silver. But I never would send a tiffany anywhere else to be altered or worked on.  It's worth it to get it right the 1st time.  
I would also reccomend adding a jump ring an inch or 2 in (you said you were considering a 4 inch extension?) So that way, your daughter can wear it long or short.  I have no idea what additional cost it would be to add the ring, if I decide to do it I will post what it cost me here.


----------



## dmenesq

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## escamillo

Saffy12 said:


> That said, I'm not gonna lie, the cost is going to be double of what it would cost for a regular chain, because the have to open both sides.


FYI - I recently had a fixed pendant with double chains extended and they only charged me the standard rate. I was very pleasantly surprised with the cost. It was a recent purchase, so maybe they treat older pieces differently. I hope you get a good deal, too!


----------



## dmenesq

what is the "standard rate"?


----------



## escamillo

dmenesq said:


> what is the "standard rate"?


Depends on the metal. For SS, it was $50 to add two inches.


----------



## Saffy12

escamillo said:


> FYI - I recently had a fixed pendant with double chains extended and they only charged me the standard rate. I was very pleasantly surprised with the cost. It was a recent purchase, so maybe they treat older pieces differently. I hope you get a good deal, too!


Really, that's interesting!! I had my platinum dbty extended 1 inch, and they charged me $35 per side, so $70.  But this was many years ago, probably close to 10.  Maybe the rules have changed?  Or, maybe they don't break the bill down so it looks like one flat fee?


----------



## mave33

sablier said:


> Hello everyone! I wanted to purchase a Tiffany DBTY single pendent necklace last week and I felt very lucky to find this thread because the information/advises you ladies provided were very useful. I managed to find my ideal one, so I'd like to shall my experience too in case it could be useful to someone else. But forgive me for the language mistakes I make for I'm not a English nature speaker
> 
> There were 3 things that I wondered the most before the purchase :
> 1. What size of diamond should I choose?
> 2. Is it comfortable to wear it in every day life?
> 3. Should I buy it in YG or Plat. ?
> These are the things we can't know just by visiting the website of Tiffany.
> 
> Since there is no Tiffany store in my city, I went to Paris to try them. And finally, I got myself a 0.14 pts. plat. one with the 16" chain. I've been wearing it ever since, as layered necklace or all alone. It sits still, not always in the very middle but always in the front (it moves sometimes a bit to the left or to the right, but never gets too far and I kind of like the way it looks when it's not in the very middle of my neck). It doesn't flip at all. It doesn't poke (even with all my winter clothes) unless I push it very hard into my skin with my finger   The diamond is very sparkly and the necklace is very delicate.
> 
> I preferred the YG for many reasons before I went to the store. Also, I preferred the design of it in YG/Plat. than in RG/Silver. In the end, I bought the platinum one. I know that platinum could look kind of grey but I truly love the color. The SA told me that I could feel free to wear it even when I go to the beach or simply in showers.
> 
> Personally, I found that the 0.14 pts was the best size for THIS KIND of necklace. If I want to get a bigger stone, I will surely choose another kind of necklace/pendent - a more "classic" type. However, that's just a question of personal preference.
> 
> I'll try to post a pic but I'm really not good at it so let's see if it works... I took the photo with my cellphone. The necklace looks way better in real.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/img0694ul.jpg




I agree. I think .14 is the perfect size for this necklace. I have the YG and it’s my favorite. No poking no flipping. Sparkles so much and is so beautiful. I also have a .28 platinum but wear the .14 YG more. I actually prefer the smaller stone for this type of necklace.


----------



## Chanello_ShopGirl

After spending years lusting over the DBTY necklace, I finally get to join the club! I have read through this entire thread, which was so helpful - so, thanks to everyone for posting and providing information. Here is my new-to-me SS DBTY necklace, with a 0.05 diamond. It is layered with my new-to-me SS T Smile necklace. Both arrived today; and both were purchased from Poshmark. One day I hope to add a rose gold DBTY necklace to my jewellery box, but even if I don’t, I’m so happy with my purchases. They were both in pristine condition (especially the DBTY) and being sold for great prices. Yay! Can’t wait to pair these with different work outfits in the new year.


----------

